#launchpad 2005-05-23
<Burgundavia> SteveA_, ping
<SteveA_> hi Burgundavia 
<madduck> i can't seem to file bugs in malone
<madduck> if i enter "Debian" for "Linux Distribution", i am told "Invalid value" and have to change the form.
<madduck> if i enter "Ubuntu", the form advances but i just get a red "A system error has occured" in large letters
<madduck> lifeless: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=309204
<mpt> madduck: Try "debian" with a small "d"
<mpt> whoa, what am I saying
<mpt> madduck: Currently Ubuntu is the only disribution in which Malone accepts bugs <https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros>
<madduck> ok
#launchpad 2005-05-24
<erchache> hello
<erchache> im working on rosetta....channel schooltool and i see 5 differents dictionarios from spain....and must be only one!
<erchache> why dont change it?
<erchache> Im spanish im system administrador of enciclopedia.us.es, fork of es.wikipedia.....our language doesnt have variants
<erchache> hello
<erchache> Im spanish im system administrador of enciclopedia.us.es, fork of es.wikipedia.....our language doesnt have variants
<erchache> im working on rosetta....channel schooltool and i see 5 differents dictionarios from spain....and must be only one!
<erchache> why dont change it?
<mdke> erchache, this is a known problem: see the page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RosettaWishList
<erchache> when will solve?
<erchache> when will be solve?
<mdke> erchache, i'm not sure that the problem will be solved
<mdke> erchache, perhaps file a bug and note that spanish does not have language variants, if that is true
<daf> no need to file bugs
<daf> we are aware of the problem
<mdke> erchache, for now, perhaps the best is to use es
<erchache> ok
<daf> we have taken steps to prevent the problem from getting worse
<erchache> where are bugzilla of launchpad?
<erchache> to take note of this?
<daf> but currently we don't have a method of migrating old data
<mdke> erchache, you don't need to file a bug, as daf said
<mdke> daf, i c
<daf> erchache: we already have bugs open for this
<erchache> ok
<mdke> daf, i suppose it is also a question of whether to try and get translations for some minor language variants, or concentrate everyone's energy on one language
<daf> well
<daf> yes
<daf> obviously, it varies from language to language
<mdke> some people might feel strongly about variants
<daf> but most languages don't have significant variations between countries
<mdke> i will take a stand and write translations for en_GB ;)
<daf> (of those languages that are multi-national)
<daf> heh
<mdke> daf, i agree.
<daf> actually, people do make translations into en_GB
<daf> and en_AU and en_CA
<mdke> daf, even where they vary, IMO it is better to concentrate on one unified language, especially considering the translation resources
<mdke> daf, *grins* i'm happy to read american
<mdke> daf, the important thing is that someone is writing stuff!
<daf> yeah
<daf> English is sort of a special case
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> well i work on italian a bit, and i can say there is no real point making the distinction between italian and swiss italian
<daf> right
<sidnei> hello?
<carlos> sidnei, hi
<sidnei> hi carlos
<sidnei> im looking for someone involved with launchpad development
<carlos> some of the developers are here
<carlos> sidnei, what do you need?
<sidnei> are you guys still using the 'sqlos' package?
<carlos> yes, I think so
<sidnei> im looking to see if there's any changes that would need to be merged back into the official repository
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I think SteveA|afk, or spiv are your men
<carlos> not sure they are around atm
<sidnei> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<sidnei> SteveA: im looking for patches to sqlos if there's any, got some time to merge them
<SteveA> sidnei: hmm, don't know
<sidnei> SteveA: i would be happy even with just a tarball i can diff against *wink*
<SteveA> okay, there are a couple of patches
<sidnei> great
<sidnei> can you get them mailed to me?
<sidnei> sidnei at enfoldsystems dot com
<SteveA> sidnei: mailed
<SteveA> the main change is "Make sure that commit and abort always do what you expect"
<sidnei> great, thank you very much!
<mpt> Unfrgiven: they're awake now :-)
<superted> how often does rosetta check(/merge) with GTP ?
<carlos> superted, we don't merge directly from GTP
<carlos> we merge when a new package is imported into Ubuntu's archive
<superted> ok
<carlos> so for Hoary, last time was before the release
<superted> btw, what are the reasons for why rosetta isn't GPL'ed ? don't think i've seen any official one's
<SteveA> hi superted 
<SteveA> it would be good to have Rosetta's source available under the GPL
<SteveA> there are two reasonas that it can't be under the GPL right now
<SteveA> the first is that it's combined with a bunch of other code -- the whole Launchpad application.  so, separating out rosetta from that would be a lot of work.
<SteveA> the second is that rosetta is all about making translating software easier based on the network effect of having lots of people all translate in the same place
<superted> SteveA: e.g. you don't want a bunch of people forking it?
<SteveA> yeah, encouraging that would be like making more work for us
<superted> well, to some degree it backfires as well, with people not wanting to use to because of it's not gpl'ed
<SteveA> all the data managed by rosetta is available to download
<SteveA> yes, that's true
<superted> just look at the kernel's versioning system now :)
<SteveA> there is a difference there, at least
<superted> sure, im not an expert on any of this :)
<SteveA> bk was made to make it difficult to interoperate fully with other source code management systems
<SteveA> whereas, we want to make rosetta interoperate well
<SteveA> personally, i think rosetta will be released under the GPL or some other open source licence at some point in the future
<SteveA> but, there is no defininte date for this or definite plan for this right now
<superted> regarding sorting it out from the whole Launchpad bundle, what are the obstacles for which all of launchpad can't be gpl'ed then?
<superted> if you don't mind me asking :)
#launchpad 2005-05-25
<mlh> hello.
<mlh> i'm trying to register a product in doap. it's giving me system error. i tried last night too.  should i just hold off for a while or am i doing something wrong
<spiv> mlh: Trying to register nmh?
<mlh> yes
<spiv> It's already in there.
<mlh> blimey.  i coulda sworn i checked
<spiv> The error message ought to be a bit better, of course ;)
<spiv> It's possible you raced with ddaa adding it at the same time :)
<mlh> yeah poss.  when was it registered, do you know?
<mlh> i think i may merely have checked on arch.ubuntu.com, not doap
<mlh> but it's there on a.u.c now anyway.
<spiv> Hmm, not sure when it was added.  Recently I suspect ;)
<mlh> okies, ta spiv
<spiv> You're welcome, sorry we beat you to it ;)
<mlh> yeah.  and it was that horrid little frenchman too!
<mlh> ah here: the import was done on May 2.
<mlh> just trying to find out where it was downloaded from; it seems to be more recent than the version on savannah, which i thought was the official download site
<mpt> hi mvo
<mvo> hey mpt 
<Burgundavia> salut mvo, mpt
<SteveA_> hi Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> salut SteveA_ 
<mkde> hi all
<mkde> carlos, ola
<carlos> mkde, hola
<mkde> :D
<mkde> carlos, do you know anything about the html2pot tools?
<mkde> you think they might work for ubuntuguide->rosetta?
<carlos> no idea about them
<carlos> if it exists and you do some tests... perhaps it could work, not sure...
<mkde> carlos, ok will test
<mkde> oooh
<mkde> rosetta's down?
<carlos> mkde, it works here...
<mkde> typo sorry
<mkde> capital R ;)
<mkde> carlos, if we get a working pot file, would it be possible to test it in rosetta to see if it works?
<carlos> If it's a .po file, it works
<carlos> if it does not works, it's a rosetta bug
<carlos> that should be fixed
<mkde> carlos, ok i'll play around, i don't think it will be a problem to get a .pot file
<carlos> mkde, remember that you should be able to get back a .html file from the .po file
<carlos> it should work both ways
<mkde> carlos, yes the tool seems to do both
<mkde> carlos, as long as the html is XHTML compliant
<mkde> http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/html2pot-po2html/index.html
<carlos> I think if it's XHTML compliant the same tool you are using for docbook should work as It's also XML...
<mkde> i think the html2pot tool was built from the xml2pot tool
<mkde> i'm fairly confident it will work
<mkde> it might be a little tricky getting po files off all the translators who have been working on it separately, as they will have been working directly on the html
<mkde> we'll see!
<mkde> carlos, how are you anyway?
<carlos> mkde, phone call, sorry
<mkde> np
<mkde> --> home
#launchpad 2005-05-26
<tjs> gday, I was told once that ubuntu was all about allowing people to easily build their own distro, based on ubuntu, with their own packages, and that launchpad was the place to do this. Is that the case?
#launchpad 2005-05-27
<adamwpants> Hi. I'm sorry to do this, but I could use some help. I'm having trouble registering.
<adamwpants> When I try to register a new account, it says that it already exists.
<adamwpants> However, when I attempt to retrieve my password (Forgotten your password?) it puts me back on the login page and displays no new info.
<adamwpants> It does this in every browser I've tried.
<adamwpants> It seems to be saying that an account exists for every adress I have registered at GNOME bugzilla, but allows me to create new accounts for addressses not registered at GNOME bugzilla.
<adamwpants> However, the passwords from bugzilla are not being accepted at launchpad.ubuntu.com.
<adamwpants> Is this an ubuntu-specific issue?
<adamwpants> Or is this a FAQ?
<adamwpants> Sorry about this.
<adamwpants> It seems that when "+forgottenpassword" is at the end of the URL string, it appends "+login" to it automatically
<lifeless> adamwpants: hi
<lifeless> bugzilla is separate
<lifeless> but if you have a wiki account then launchpad knows all the defailts already from that
<adamwpants> Hrmmn. I don't believe I do.
<adamwpants> Is there some way to access the forgotten password page?
<adamwpants> Or can you let me know whether it's just me?
<adamwpants> Or even better, can you remove an account attached to my email address so that I may create an account with it?
<adamwpants> I honestly can't figure out what to do to access the "Forgotten password" page
<adamwpants> Nor can I figure out how adamw@gnome.org and adamw@FreeBSD.org both wound up with launchpad accounts.
<stub> Lots of accounts get created automatically when we import stuff (eg. all the maintainers of packages in Ubuntu Universe would be in there)
<stub> Whats up with the forgotten password page?
<mpt> (15:53:17) adamwpants: It seems that when "+forgottenpassword" is at the end of the URL string, it appends "+login" to it automatically
<adamwpants> Do you guys see the same behaviour?
<adamwpants> stub: I cannot get the "forgotten password" page to come up for me at all.
<adamwpants> When I click on the "Forgot your password?" link, it brings me back to the login page immediately.
<stub> adamwpants: Are you on this URL, or another?  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+forgottenpassword
<adamwpants> ahh
<adamwpants> I was on this:
<adamwpants> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/grecipe-manager/unknown/+pots/gourmet/en_CA/+translate/+login
<stub> ok - you found a bug. I'll stick in a bug report. The URL I gave you should allow you to sort things out.
<adamwpants> It does, thank you.
* mode/#launchpad [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-sn]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
#launchpad 2005-05-28
<thesaltydog> hi... which is the policy to include a package in Rosetta?
<thesaltydog> anybody here?
<Luciph3r> a tutti : buonasera
#launchpad 2005-05-29
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Luciph3r> ragazzi ho quasi finito le gdesklet ... m aci sono 2 problemi
<Burgundavia> Luciph3r, you might need #ubuntu-es
<Luciph3r> Burgundavia, sorry ... i'm italian .. 
<Luciph3r> 8)
<Burgundavia> or -it
<Luciph3r> i need help for an error on translation in my language of gdesklets . 
<Luciph3r> can you help me ? 
<Burgundavia> oh, ok
<Luciph3r> the error form is : The property <b>%s</b> of element <b>%s</b> is not writable. , don't save it for error on the formula
<Burgundavia> you might want to ask in #rosetta for that
<Luciph3r> ok 
<Luciph3r> tnx!
<Luciph3r> 8)
<daf> er, I don't htink there is a #rosetta any longer
<daf> Burgundavia: we use this channel for Rosetta now
<Burgundavia> daf, ok
<Burgundavia> daf, news to me
<Luciph3r> rosetta nobody there ... 8(
<Burgundavia> daf, why did you drop rosetta?
<daf> because it was easier to have fewer channels, I think
<Burgundavia> ah
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with launchpad users and developers. || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Register for your account on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<eruin> hey lads.. anyone in?
<eruin> I'm doing some translation work, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/wordpress/1.3/+pots/wordpress-1.5/nb/+translate
<eruin> weird thing is that showing untranslated strings only reveals 3 items
<eruin> (which are all translated) and translation status is 89.88%
<eruin> is there anything I'm missing?
<JanC> "fuzzy" transaltions
<eruin> ?
<JanC> those are translated sentences where the translator wants other people to review because he/she isn't sure
<eruin> oh, and there's no way to display only those?
<eruin> I thought they'd show up in the "untranslated" mode
<JanC> yeah, that would be better...
<JanC> or a way to view only those
<eruin> hm
<eruin> I'm also finding untranslated strings in show all that don't show up in the list of untranslated ones ;)
<JanC> there is no space or other whitespace in the "translation" ?
<eruin> I'll report the next time I see one
<Luciph3r> x tutti 'Ciao'
#launchpad 2006-05-22
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/34105 (Strip leading and trailing whitespace before storing a bug watch's remotebug in the db) and https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/41325 (Need to strip whitespaces from the beginning and end of people's displaynames) (r3558: Diogo Matsubara)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34105 in malone "Strip leading and trailing whitespace before storing a bug watch's remotebug in the db" [Major,In progress]  
<Who_> Hello, I'm from the art team (ubuntu-art) - Mark wants us to get a poll up but no-one who is currently available/responding has administrative rights- We need to get things going as fast as possible so as to have our voting for Themes done in time for them to be packaged for Dapper. Can anyone help? - we spoke to Salgado and he said that dropping in here was our best chance... Refernces: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art
<Who_> /2006-May/001355.html, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-May/001480.html
<matsubara> Who_: AFAICT, only the team owner or a team admin are able to setup polls for the team
<Who_> Salgado thought that it may be possible for some kind of uber admin to do it (my words, not his!)
<Who_> From his mail to the list (not yet in the archives) "I myself can't do it, but I can explain what's going on to one of the Launchpad administrators and they'll be able to set up the poll for you. It'd
<Who_> be good if you could join #launchpad on freenode.net so we can sort out the poll details and ask one of the global admins to create it for you."
<Who_> so I am here obediently :)
<matsubara> Who_: indeed it's possible for a Launchpad Admin to setup this poll. the best time to find a LP admin here, is between 12:00 UTC and 21:00 UTC
<kiko-zzz> I can help tomorrow, Who_ 
<kiko-zzz> I need to skip out tonight though "or else"
<matsubara> Who_: salgado also works at this time, so it'll be better if you can talk directly with him
<matsubara> I have to go too. See you guys tomorrow.
<Who_> kiko-zzz, that would be great - can I email you more details if we haven't already sorted it out by then?
<kiko-zzz> sure
<kiko-zzz> gone!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : Conversion to knits occuring 1030AEST PQM is down. https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Who_> ('thanks' seemed to escape that message)
<lifeless> spiv: we'll still start our run at 0930
<spiv> lifeless: ok.
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> I wonder if I can access my launchpad calendar from evolution ?
<sobersabre> and also to post events etc. via evo.
<spiv> lifeless: I'm copying down the branch from rocketfuel.knits now, looks about 15% done.
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> elmo: are you around ?
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, he's on vacation
<kiko-zzz> you will need to call znarl
<lifeless> oh right.
<lifeless> I'll rt it, its not urgent
<kiko-zzz> ok cool
<lifeless> its also trivial, which is why I was going to ask direct :)
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, pqm is telling me it I'm submitting a request for a non-managed branch. any clue what I did wrong?
<kiko-zzz> I wonder if bzr-submit needs to be updated
<kiko-zzz> or if something else is wrong
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: i recommend you start using the bzr pqm-submit plugin
<lifeless> its more flexible.
<lifeless> if pqm is telling you that, then the branch url its being given is wrong.
<lifeless> let me check your request
<kiko-zzz> my branch URL, right, not the RF one?
<lifeless> this is what you sent in
<lifeless> star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/trivialities-xx/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/foaf/30-mergepeople.txt
<lifeless> it should have been
<kiko-zzz> that's not so good.
<lifeless> star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/trivialities-xx/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<kiko-zzz> I now see why
<kiko-zzz> I am daft
<lifeless> spiv: this is a small python fragment I call repo-adsorb
<lifeless> from bzrlib.ui.text import TextUIFactory
<lifeless> import bzrlib
<lifeless> bzrlib.ui.ui_factory = TextUIFactory()
<lifeless> import bzrlib.repository
<lifeless> target=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open('.')
<lifeless> source=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open('devel')
<lifeless> target.fetch(source)
<lifeless> followed by 'mv devel/.bzr/repository{,.old}'
<lifeless> it will suck a branch in metaweave format into a repo
<mpt> Yay, I have Internet again
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: your merge request looks good. Its in the disabled queue now
<kiko-zzz> thanks.
<mpt> lifeless, is rocketfuel still pullable?
<spiv> lifeless: Oh btw, I have a green Ps driving test at 11:30, so I'll have to disappear for a while around then.
<kiko-zzz> I am now going to bed and will dream of fast merges
<lifeless> mpt: yes, we wont touch the rocketfuel-built for another 30 minutes
<lifeless> spiv: ok.
<mpt> ta
<lifeless> mpt: andrew or I will guide you through the upgrade
<lifeless> as validation of our instructions
<lifeless> is that ok ?
<mpt> lifeless, sure, you want to do that now?
<lifeless> mpt: in about 1 hour
<mpt> ok
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<mpt> BjornT, unping
<lifeless> spiv: ok, we're ready for a test merge
<spiv> lifeless: I've got about 20MB left to download.
<lifeless> production is currently converting
<spiv> Finally downloaded.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<spiv> "-4 revision(s) pulled."  Heh.
<lifeless> ;)
<spiv> lifeless: I need to head off to the driving test now, I should be back soon.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> lifeless: But I have just successfully converted a branch, following the instructions on the page.
<mpool> good luck
<spiv> "bzr log" and things seems to be giving sane output.
<lifeless> cool
<spiv> lifeless: not sure where your repo-absorb thing fits in, but we can talk about that when I get back :)
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> mpool: thanks
<lifeless> I'm propogating converted production branches to chinstraph now
<mpt> lifeless, spiv, you wanted to walk me through the migration process?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> stub: please let me know before doing anything on balleny just now
<stub> ok
<mpt> Will I need Internet access on my development machine for this?
<lifeless> yes
<mpt> ok, bbiab
<jamesh> lifeless: to convert a repository, I suppose the best way is to create a new repo and branch into it?
<jamesh> (having branched the knit rocketfuel branch into it first)
<lifeless> jamesh: hi
<lifeless> if you have a repository and need to convert it..
<lifeless> bzr init-repo new-repo
<lifeless> python
<lifeless> from bzrlib.ui.text import TextUIFactory
<lifeless> import bzrlib
<lifeless> bzrlib.ui.ui_factory = TextUIFactory()
<lifeless> import bzrlib.repository
<lifeless> target=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open('new-repo')
<lifeless> source=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open('old-repo-root')
<lifeless> target.fetch(source)
<lifeless> when that completes
<lifeless> mv old-repo/.bzr/repository{,.weaves}
<lifeless> mv new-repo/.bzr/repository old-repo/.bzr/repository
<jamesh> shouldn't I be importing the knits branch into the repo first?
<lifeless> and yes, pull the knit rocketfuel branch in first
<jamesh> otherwise that's equivalent to a bzr upgrade
<lifeless> main point is to use python to fetch the repo data
<lifeless> rather than pulling X branches across one at a time
<jamesh> yeah.
<lifeless> converting a bunch of branches into a repo is essentially a 'for path in os.listdir('.'): source = Repository.open(path); target.fetch(source)' loop
<lifeless> dell are doing 1000 dollar laptops now
<lifeless> thats quite impressive
* mpt waits for the rsync
<lifeless> stub: production branches are now in knit format
<lifeless> stub: there is a diff in production/launchpad thats not committed
<stub> mebbe just the cruft from tests?
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> cd ~/production/launchpad && diff to see
<jamesh> lifeless: so we can use the versions under .../archives/rocketfuel/ for the conversion rather than rocketfuel.knits now?
<lifeless> not yet, the rsync is still running
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad$ rsync -a --delete-after . chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad
<lifeless> when that finishes :)
<stub> ahh yes. need to apply that change to production/1.62
<lifeless> stub: ok. dont do it yet. will let you know when its clear
<stub> yup
* stub is slow today due to one fscked wrist
<lifeless> ouch
<lifeless> too much 'testing' ?
<stub> swimmingi think
<stub> maybe dislocated a bit - things have been clicking back occasionally
<stub> so one handed for time being
<stub> mebbe take it into the hospital if not getting better in a few hours
<mpool> lifeless: gah, the downside is bizarre dell phone support
<lifeless> www.dell.com.au/tv
<jamesh> I think Dell is still selling $350 Pentium D 2.8GHz machines too
<jamesh> in fairly nice tower boxes
<jamesh> although if you want to put a replacement graphics card in, you need to modify the card with a hacksaw
<lifeless> :)
<jamesh> to cut an extra notch
<lifeless> have you done this ?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> you cut the maximum bandwidth of the card down from 16x PCIe to 8x
<jamesh> but it works
<lifeless> its a half-length socket ?
<mpool> !!
<jamesh> it is an 8x size socket which only has pins for a 4x connection (the machine is designed to be a server)
<jamesh> there is an 8x socket, but it doesn't seem to like graphics cards
<salgado> lifeless: around?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> I think I need new batteries :{
<lifeless> runtime seems to be shrinking
<lifeless> I've checked and they are only rated for 300 charge cycles !
<lifeless> mpool: send that merge in asap please
<salgado> lifeless: do I need to do something in order to land my shipit branch once the converion to knits is finished?
<lifeless> salgado: send in a merge request as normal
<lifeless> salgado: I can in fact have your branch come in first if you like
<mpt> This is where I wish Ubuntu had labels like OS X
<mpt> so I could color-code the branches I've converted
<salgado> lifeless: that'd be great
<mpool> lifeless, ok
<jamesh> mpt: emblems
<lifeless> salgado: will you be around if there are glitches ?
<salgado> lifeless: at what time?
<lifeless> (first up is most risk :))
<lifeless> salgado: we can do it as soon as this rsync finishes
<lifeless> shouldn't be long now
<mpt> lifeless: I don't understand "bzr pull --overwrite into the rocketfuel-built matching branch"
<lifeless> its between balleny and chinstrap
<mpt> The branch matching what?
<salgado> okay. I'm going to have a shower then, be right back
<lifeless> mpt: this is where we need to walk you though ;)
<lifeless> mpt: tell me what you have done so far
<spiv> lifeless: back
<spiv> lifeless: (and I passed)
<lifeless> spiv: congrats!
<lifeless> spiv: now, just sms me when you are driving
<mpt> lifeless: I don't use a repository; all my branches are in separate directories
<mpt> lifeless: I've rsynced rocketfuel-built
<mpt> lifeless: I'm in the middle of "bzr upgrade --format=metaweave trivial"
<jamesh> mpt: rocketfuel-built isn't yet in knit format
<mpt> where trivial is the first branch I'm converting
<lifeless> mpt: right, get those upgrade --format=metaweave done for all your branches
<lifeless> mpt: as thats a necessary first step
<mpt> oh
<lifeless> each one of those will chew up about 400MB of disk
<mpt> Why isn't it step 1, then? :-)
<mpool> lifeless, sent
<lifeless> mpt: because this is not as automated as the baz->bzr one, but should be easier all the same
<lifeless> when you do upgrade --format=metaweave, there is a '.bzr.backup' directory created
<lifeless> as long as the upgrade worked you can remove that directory, it has about 400Mb of old data in it
<mpt> How do I tell whether it worked?
<lifeless> it will say 'conversion complete'
<mpt> it says "finished"
<lifeless> and 'you can remove the .bzr.backup directory'
<mpt> nope, doesn't say that either
<mpt> if conversion fails, you can move this directory back to .bzr
<mpt> if it succeeds, you can remove this directory if you wish
<mpt> starting upgrade from format 6 to metadir
<mpt> finished
<jamesh> mpt: there should be a "repository" directory under the .bzr/ directory
<lifeless> mpt: thats a successful conversion
<mpt> yes
<mpt> ok
<mpt> bzr log still works
<lifeless> garh
<lifeless> man ext3 is SO SLOW AT RM
<jamesh> I hear that riserfs is much quicker at losing your files
<lifeless> its when one wants them lost its frustrating
<salgado> lifeless: so, how's the conversion going?
<lifeless> rsyncing still
<lifeless> its on 1.49 oout of 1.62
<lifeless> 1.5
<lifeless> 1.50
<lifeless> 1.51
<lifeless> 11 branches to go, say 10 minutes
<lifeless> I'm going to grab lunch
<spiv> Me too.
<lifeless> mpool: did that merge work for you ?
<lifeless> 1.61, nearly there
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> launchpad branch is fully converted
<lifeless> salgado: did you have a merge request for this in the queue already ?
<salgado> lifeless: it was in the queue
<salgado> I can send it again right now, if you want
<lifeless> no need, I can retrieve it from the disabled queue
<mpt_> lifeless: Does that mean I should pull rocketfuel-built again?
<lifeless> mpt_: not quite yet
<lifeless> rf built is rebuilding at the moment
<lifeless> but anyone usin the archive directly can do so
<lifeless> stub: you can do new branches now etc 
<mpt_> "But if we try to change it to a existing upstream bugtask, our validator enters in action."
<mpt_> Enters in action?
<lifeless> EWTF
<stub> ta
<mpt_> lifeless: How long will rocketfuel-built take to rebuild?
<lifeless> shouldn't be much longer, its in sourcecode at the moment
<lifeless> salgado: you need to sleep. can you send another request in, and I'll shepard it through
<lifeless> spiv: can you send in a request please
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, ok.
<lifeless> just a trivial change
<lifeless> I think I've fixed the thing that glitched salgados branch
<mpt_> lifeless: finished?
<lifeless> nope, same thing glitched it 
<lifeless> mpt_: so just work as normal
<mpt_> ok
<spiv> lifeless: still merging to the same location, right?
<spiv> lifeless: sent
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> was nice to see that the working repository for pending-reviws was about half the size when moved to knits
<jamesh> hopefully we'll see better performance once everyone else's branches are half the size
<lifeless> how do you merge, local disk paths or sftp ?
<spiv> lifeless: I see no action on the pqm status page yet... I hope it won't still take four hours ;)
<jamesh> the pending-reviews script does local disk paths
<lifeless> spiv: building the config
<lifeless> spiv: so, how are you going converting your branches ?
<lifeless> spiv: fairly painless ? any ideas for the doco ?
<spiv> lifeless: Main issue for me is disk space -- I'm very tempted to figure out how to share a repository for my branches.
<lifeless> spiv: the python fragment I posted is the key
<lifeless> spiv: jamesh also wrote a script
<lifeless> which, with knits I'm happy for people to use.
<spiv> Your python fragment assumes some weird directory structure I don't have.
<lifeless> spiv: tell me about your structure
<spiv> Essentially, I have a "launchpad" directory somewhere in my home directory with all my (weave) branches.
<lifeless> so you have launchpad/foo
<lifeless> and launchpad/bar
<spiv> Right.
<jamesh> spiv: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/make-bzr-repo.sh <- change FORMAT=metadir to FORMAT=knit and it will be happy
<lifeless> do they have nested branches ?
<lifeless> that is is there launchpad/foo/sourcecode/* ?
<spiv> lifeless: Yes, mostly.
<spiv> Mostly they start as copies (often hardlinked) of rocketfuel-built.
<jamesh> spiv: the way I work now is with my branches under ~/repo/canonical/$product/$branchname where each of ~/repo/canonical/$product is a shared repository
<lifeless> spiv: note that it is merging now
<lifeless> I think we have fixed the performance headache
<jamesh> spiv: I then do a "bzr checkout --lightweight" of the branch I want to work on to create a working tree (somewhere other than ~/repo
<lifeless> spiv, jamesh we now need *good* doco to help people switch to knits themselves
<spiv> lifeless: Down to 20 minutes for build-config + merge, yeah.
<spiv> lifeless: I'm still curious about why it took so long before, even when merging to e.g. sqlobject, but it doesn't really matter now.
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose for small products I may as well just do "bzr upgrade" on my repos?
<lifeless> yup
<jamesh> since a full conversion is fairly cheap
<spiv> "small" would be basically anything other than "launchpad" for us?
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> The next closest in number of revisions in rocketfuel is probably sqlobject, and that's only about 50 or 60.
<spiv> Oh, cscvs I guess.
<spiv> But nothing else in the thousands...
<spiv> lifeless: Note that this merge will compensate for knits by making check_merge slower ;)
<lifeless> spiv: ahhha. bastard :)
<lifeless> jamesh: do you think that a repo and lightweight checkout is as simple as we can get it ?
<jamesh> lifeless: it is a little more complicated than "cp -al rocketfuel-built my-new-tree", because you need to fix up sourcecode/
<lifeless> spiv: so to use a repository, you can just do what that script does, or use an repository with working trees where you work *within* the repository.
<spiv> lifeless: I wish the pqm-submit plugin was packaged.
<jamesh> lifeless: I've been playing around with doing lightweight checkouts of the sourcecode/ dirs from rocketfuel-built too
<lifeless> yah
<spiv> lifeless: I don't have a strong feeling for or against either of those options.
<lifeless> spiv: bzr itself is big and you should use the version I'm converting now
<lifeless> (sourcecode/bzr)
<spiv> I guess this means I can't simply "cp -al" from rocketfuel-built to make a new branch + checkout anymore...
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose a script for setting up/updating sourcecode/ would make lightweight checkouts simple to use.  I don't know whether config-manager fits that bill or not though
<lifeless> jamesh: thats what rocketfuel-built is done with
<spiv> lifeless: Oh heh, I forgot about that one, I converted my bzr.dev checkout ages ago :)
<jamesh> lifeless: but that's not a lightweight checkout
<lifeless> jamesh: just needs a command line option to the URLMapper to make it look at local disk
<spiv> "cp -al $rf-built/sourcecode/* sourcecode/" isn't much harder, though...
<lifeless> jamesh: oh true. a couple of lines of python
<lifeless> more importantly though, I think the idiom of rsyncing rf-built down and using it is nice
<lifeless> if you do this:
<lifeless> rsync it down
<lifeless> hack hack hack
<lifeless> bzr push /local-repo/branch
<lifeless> then that push will be fast
<lifeless> and if you have a shared repo on chinstrap
<lifeless> bzr push sftp://chinstrap/h/w/a/user/launchpad/branch
<lifeless> should be fast enough to
<lifeless> it will need to pull about 2Mb of data to push, which sucks
<spiv> lifeless: I was about to ask that -- "bzr push /local-repo/new-branch" is the obvious piece I think I was missing.
<jamesh> lifeless: one thing I like about lightweight checkouts is that I can put the checkouts anywhere, and they use the ~/.bazaar/branches.conf settings for the repo directory
<spiv> Is there a way to in-place convert a branch from standalone to a lightweight checkout?
<lifeless> spiv: not so much
<lifeless> spiv: can be written though
<jamesh> means I only needed to configure "bzr pqm-submit" once and it works wherever my checkouts are
<spiv> lifeless: I think I'd find that very useful at the moment.
<lifeless> jamesh: cool. can you document that on our developer documentation today ?
<lifeless> SteveA has allowed me to ask you to help out with the conversion, as I knew you'd been working on this workflow somewhat
<spiv> lifeless: My upgrade procedure would then be to start a repo seeded with the converted rocketfuel, then as I want to work on existing branches I have, push them into that repo and switch them to being checkouts of that repo.
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I think I included a description in an email to the list earlier but I'd be happy to add it to the wiki
<lifeless> so we need two things today
<lifeless> 1) conversion HOWTO for sabdfdl, mpt etc
<lifeless> covering upgrade on chisntrap
<spiv> Then there'd be no disruption to my existing nested working trees and finger-memory of paths :)
<lifeless> upgrade on local machine
<lifeless> spiv: so we can write a command using bzr to so it
<lifeless> spiv: I was suggesting you turn ~/launchpad in to a repo - bzr init-repo ~/launchpad
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm still using the "rsync local repo to chinstrap".  Is there a way to do that with the bzr sftp transport yet?
<jamesh> i.e. not individual branches
<lifeless> spiv: then upgrade each branch to metaweave - for d in *; do bzr upgrade --format=metaweave $d; done
<lifeless> spiv: then run that python fragment to ensure you hav all the revisions from these branches - after pushing a rocketfuel-knit into the repo
<spiv> After adjusting the paths in the python fragment...
<lifeless> spiv: you would have ~/launchpad/branch just as you do today
<spiv> Right.  The "." and "./devel" paths in the existing fragment confused me -- for some reason I find the "branch is here, but the repo is there, and a is parent dir of the branch" arrangement unexpected and thus disorientating until I realise what's going on.
<lifeless> for instance, heres how I am converting the rf branches
<lifeless> from bzrlib.ui.text import TextUIFactory
<lifeless> import bzrlib
<lifeless> import os
<lifeless> bzrlib.ui.ui_factory = TextUIFactory()
<lifeless> import bzrlib.repository
<lifeless> target=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open('.')
<lifeless> for branch in os.listdir('.'):
<lifeless>   if branch == '.bzr':
<lifeless>     continue
<lifeless>   source=bzrlib.repository.Repository.open(branch)
<lifeless>   target.fetch(source)
<spiv> (on a related note, I find the fact that there are four seperate things that have formats confusing sometimes)
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> its a compromise
<lifeless> there are four concepts - the control dir, the tree, branch and repo
<lifeless> we could have said there is one lockstep format
<lifeless> and that all change at once
<spiv> It provides wonderful flexibility, but I have to concentrate sometimes to keep track of what's what in test cases and the like :)
<lifeless> yup
<spiv> I'm not disagreeing with the design, just providing a datapoint you may find interesting.
<jamesh> spiv: the alternative is one format identifier with (#working tree formats)*(# of repository formats)*(#branch formats) values
<spiv> jamesh: Or to simply disallow most combinations.
<lifeless> well
<jamesh> spiv: with shared repos it is useful
<lifeless> the nice thing is a plugin can install a new format of just the element it cares about
<jamesh> spiv: the format identifiers are attached to the directories where the data is stored
<lifeless> i.e. a faster tree format can be introduced by one plugin, and a better branch representation by another plugin
<lifeless> this is impossible with a single identifier
<jamesh> spiv: I can upgrade the repository to knits without having to touch the branches in the repo
<spiv> jamesh: I agree.  I like the capabilities this design offers.  I'm just mentioning that I've sometimes been confused by it.
<lifeless> spiv: so, what would be really good is a suggestion to retain the capabilities - which are in use - but reduce the confusion factor
<lifeless> i.e. branch._branch_format, tree._tree_format  perhaps  ?
<jamesh> lifeless: that implies heirarchy
<jamesh> bah
<jamesh> I misread what you typed
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> lifeless: that might help.  I think calling "bzrdir" something like "controldir" would be clearer to my brain, too.
<lifeless> spiv: on disk, it is the '.bzr' dir :):):)
<spiv> "bzrdir" has too many possible meanings for the casual coder -- e.g. "that's the dir with my bzr checkout" or "bzr branch"...
<lifeless> we considered controldir
<lifeless> but felt bzrdir was really on the money as an exact description
<lifeless> its possible that was wrong
<spiv> Fair enough.
<jamesh> are readonly bound branches planned for bzr?
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm concerned about rsync usage
<lifeless> jamesh: because there is dataloss potential
<lifeless> standalone branches its clear that what you copy is what you gt
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  That's why I was asking if there was an equivalent way to push all my branches using sftp
<lifeless> shared repos you have to know to rsync the entire repo, and you have to never rsync from a different repo
<spiv> Ah, crap.  The hct/sourcerer part of the check_merge is bust.
<lifeless> ahha
<spiv> I'll just merge the sourcecode/* bit for now.
<lifeless> jamesh: do you work on concurrent branches ?
<jamesh> lifeless: do you mean work on two branches on the same machine at once, or the same branch from multiple machines?
<lifeless> the former
<lifeless> like, why do you need 'all'
<lifeless> if you use bzr push sftp it will push the data needed for the one branch
<jamesh> I sometimes work on multiple branches, but mostly I'd like a single command I can use that makes sure everything is mirrored up onto chinstrap
<lifeless> jamesh: its planned
<spiv> lifeless: I can imagine that if I've been offline for a while, and have hacked on multiple branches, it'd be nice to have an easy way to say "mirror everything, please".
<lifeless> jamesh: open the repo, listdir under it
<lifeless> jamesh: for each dir, try to open a branch
<lifeless> jamesh: if the branch opens, and the branch.repository.transport.base == repo.transport.base, then push it
<lifeless> jamesh: if the branch opens and the repository it uses is different, then dont push it, *and stop searching down that directory structure*
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I'll investigate it at some point.
<lifeless> jamesh: take out a write lock on the remote repo at the start, and on the local repo a read lock
<lifeless> then caching is your friend, though we may need api changes to make it really optimisable
* spiv sends another merge request.
<lifeless> i.e. perhaps repo.fetch() should take a set of required versions (if it doesn't already - I'd need to check)
<lifeless> merging now
<lifeless> so thats < 7 minutes to buildconfig
<lifeless> testing now
<lifeless> < 2 minutes to merge
<jamesh> how does that compare with before?
<lifeless> before the reweaving period it was 10-15
<lifeless> and 5-10
<lifeless> so, much faster
<jamesh> I suppose the push to chinstrap after a successful merge will be a lot faster too
<lifeless> we're pulling a shitload less data from chinstrap to merge
<lifeless> and yes
<lifeless> spiv: so, any thoughts on doco about the convrsion ?
<lifeless> spiv: as in, have you made any notes on the rf to knits page ?
<spiv> I've made no notes on that page yet.
<spiv> I'll review it and see what I can offer.
<lifeless> I'm going through the non launchpad branches at the moment ensuring they are in knits
<lifeless> I'll be another hour or so doing that. pqm is reenabled, and I'm restoring the queue of merges
<spiv> lifeless: curious.
<spiv> lifeless: the "now playing" says it's Celso's branch, but I think it's still running my merge...
<lifeless> yes, thats because I restored the backedup queue
<lifeless> the reporter and the merger are separate processes
<spiv> Does that mean Celso's merge will be dropped on the floor, or just that it's next?
<lifeless> latter
<spiv> Cool.
<lifeless> do you know where salgados ship branch was ?
<lifeless> I want to put that back in the queu ...
<spiv> I don't, no.
<lifeless> I'll peek in his archive dir
<lifeless> I'm just not sure if I'll get the right one ;)
<lifeless> spiv: ok, so for doco. Can you please guide mpt through complete conversion of his branches on chinstrap and his machine
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.
<lifeless> spiv: and note down what was done, that should provide a good basis
<spiv> mpt: it's time to destroy^Wconvert your branches!
<spiv> lifeless: I'm tweaking the wiki page, too.
<lifeless> spiv: thanks!
<mpt_> spiv: ready?
<spiv> mpt_: Give me another 60 seconds and I'll have updated the wiki page.
<mpt_> ok
<lifeless> oh meh, zope is freaking big isn't it
<spiv> Ok, I've updated the instructions for standalone branches on RocketfuelToKnits
<spiv> mpt_: Do you have a copy of rocketfuel in knit format?
<mpt_> spiv: No. Will I need the copy that's in weave format any longer, or can I overwrite it?
<spiv> mpt_: You can overwrite it.  Note that rocketfuel-built is now in knit format, so you can just rsync that as usual if that's what you usually do.
<mpt_> spiv: On a separate issue, "you only need to do it once" suggests that the section should be "For standalone branches", with a "Then, for each branch:" line
<lifeless> uhm about that
<lifeless> theres is a little complication with rf-built
<lifeless> ZOPE IS FUCKING BIG
<spiv> lifeless: So is launchpad :P
<lifeless> zope is worse :(
<SteveA> hello
<spiv> mpt_: good point, I'll change it.
<lifeless> spiv: anyway, I suggest using built-knits for mpt
<lifeless> SteveA: hi
<lifeless> SteveA: launchpad is in knits, merges are going through
<lifeless> SteveA: time to setup and merge is now < 10 minutes
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> any issues?
<spiv> lifeless: Btw, my sourcecode merge failed because of bzr.  Grr.
<lifeless> SteveA: couple of glitches, which are corrected already
<lifeless> SteveA: and we spiv/jamesh/I are still discussing what best practice should be
<spiv> mpt_: So, there's a rocketfuel-built-knits directory next to the usual rocketfuel-built that lifeless suggests you use instead.
<spiv> lifeless: btw, that wiki page lists the status of twisted as "twisted" ;)
<lifeless> erm, yeah
<mpt> <mpt_> spiv: so stop the rsync from rocketfuel-built?
<mpt> ... eh, I have to stop it anyway, since I lost the connection
<spiv> mpt: I guess that answers that, then :)
<mpt> meanwhile
<mpt> spiv: Step 2 seems very strange. Why should my local copy of rocketfuel be implanted with records about local branches that might never even land?
<spiv> It's harmless to have unreferenced revisions in a repository.  We do it so that only the new revisions in your branch need to be converted to knits, rather than the whole of history.
<mpt> I wasn't using a repository before. Does that matter?
<spiv> No.  And the instructions for standalone branches don't change that.
<mpt> Hmm, I guess "local repository" means something different from .bzr/repository
<jamesh> mpt: when you do "pull --overwrite" from one of your branches into the knit format rocketfuel-built tree, it only needs to copy the revisions that you haven't landed, which is quite quick
<spiv> Every branch has a repository.  It might belong to just that branch and held in its .bzr directory, or it might be shared and kept somewhere else.
<jamesh> mpt: the .bzr/repository directory just contains the history data of the branch
<jamesh> mpt: so by overwriting the .bzr/repository directory in your branch with the version in rocketfuel-built with your changes pulled your branch is in knit format
<mpt> So this process turns my local copy of rocketfuel's repository into a shared repository?
<jamesh> no
<spiv> mpt: This process sucks your revisions into a branch which already has a repository filled with launchpad knit data (so you don't have to wait hours and hours to convert it yourself), then copies that repository back into your branch.
<mpt> ah
<jamesh> mpt: the .bzr/repository directory for a metaweave or knit format branch stores the state of the launchpad tree at various points in the past
<mpt> ok, so
<jamesh> mpt: when you do "pull --overwrite" from your branch to the rocketfuel branch, it adds information about your branch to the rocketfuel-built branch's repository
<jamesh> mpt: once it contains all the history information of your branch, you can replace the weave format repository in your branch with the knit format repository without losing any info
<mpt> The first branch I do this to is going to end up with a repository that knows about its own revisions
<mpt> The second branch I do this to is going to end up with a repository that knows about its own revisions, and those of the first branch
<jamesh> yep
<mpt> The third branch I do this to is going to end up with a repository that knows about its own revisions, and those of the first and second branches
<mpt> and so on?
<jamesh> but the individual changes in each branch are usually small compared to the bulk of the repository data (more than 200MB)
<mpt> So what it lacks in scalability, it makes up for in tininess? :-)
<spiv> mpt: Right.  But as I said before, unreferenced revisions are harmless :)
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> mpt: you'll probably want to switch to a shared repository at some point in the future.  At that point you essentially have one .bzr/repository directory for all your branches
<jamesh> but for now it might be easier to just keep the branches separate
<jamesh> attack one problem at a time
<spiv> I think so.
<mpt> I often work on two or three branches at once
<mpt> e.g. merging one, fixing tests in another, running tests in a third
<spiv> For instance, *I'm* not worrying about shared repos yet, and I think I know how they work :)
<jamesh> mpt: you'll like shared repos.  They make merging a lot quicker if you work with multiple branches
<mpt> Would I still be able to do that with a bzr shared repository (unlike a baz repository)?
<jamesh> yes
<spiv> mpt: Yes.
<mpt> cool
<spiv> With the added benefit that that 99% of revision data that is common to all the branches will be stored only once :)
<jamesh> one part of the merge process is copying the revision information into your branch's repository
<sivang> morning
<jamesh> so if you use shared repos and are merging rocketfuel, you only need to pay that price for the first branch you merge rocketfuel into.
<mpt> At some stage I should also figure out how to stop having a separate copy of sourcecode/ for every branch...
<jamesh> for the subsequent branches, the revision info is already present
<mpt> This looks like it'll take about an hour and a half
<stub> lifeless: salgado/launchpad/shipit-for-dapper
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> hi carlos
<SteveA> lifeless: how far off are the instructions for the team?
<SteveA> sabdfl: we're converting to knits at present
<SteveA> so, don't merge RF into any of your branches
<SteveA> as it will take forever
<lifeless> SteveA: quite close
<lifeless> SteveA: spiv is validating them with mpt at the moment
<SteveA> cool
<lifeless> there is somthing wrong with pybaz's conversion, I'm rolling it back at the moment
<lifeless> (only pybaz)
<spiv> lifeless: Unfortunately, I need to head off to yoga soon, and mpt is still downloading the converted launchpad branch.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, it's not particularly slow to pull from weaves to knits?
<jamesh> spiv: no.
<spiv> e.g. weave branches in pqm's queue at the moment aren't a significant problem.
<spiv> That's what I thought (after all the conversion process does it...)
<spiv> I'll tidy up the warnings on the wiki page, then.
<jamesh> spiv: pending-reviews has been using a knits repository for the past few days without slowdown (it is probably a bit faster, actually)
<spiv> jamesh: Neat.
<lifeless> spiv: 'knits to weaves bad'
<lifeless> 'weaves to knit fine'
* SteveA privmsgs spiv
<lifeless> ok, pybaz fixed up
<SteveA> what was wrong?
<lifeless> corrupt weave data
<lifeless> should have reconciled first :{
<lifeless> so, rollback, reconcile, reconvert
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i'm a little concerned that we can have corrupt weave data in RF without it being detected for some time
<SteveA> maybe we should cron-job integrity checks on RF or something?
<lifeless> SteveA: it was detected by the stricter logic in knits
<lifeless> SteveA: thats why merges failed for that period, and why I knew to correct it.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> knits are the future
<mpt__> Everyone should learn to knit
* carlos opens his knit book....
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> it takes ages to knit letters
<mpt__> In the 1980s there was a very popular New Zealand cartoon about a woodsman called Bogor
<mpt__> He and his pet hedgehogs were very fond of knitting
<mpt__> and poetry
<SteveA>  bug 44773.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44773 in launchpad "Uploading a tar.gz or uncompressed tar file to https://launchpad.net/products/picard/main/+pots/picard/+upload fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44773
<lifeless> mpt__: hows it going ?
<mpt__> 30 minutes more for inventory.knit
<lifeless> meep
<spiv> I'm off to yoga now...
<lifeless> ok
<mpt__> Thanks for your help spiv
<spiv> mpt__: Someone else will have to look after you.
<lifeless> jamesh and I shall see what we can do doco wise :)
<spiv> Ok.
* spiv -> gone.
<carlos> stub: I'm getting a lot of timeouts on staging.... is that normal?
<carlos> the server load is low
<stub> timeout is set a lot lower on staging - check staging/launchpad.conf
<stub> and the db is a lot slower than production
<carlos> that's bad for testing purposes...
<carlos> I'm fixing some Kurdish data and the guy that did the checks on staging
<carlos> complained about the amount of timeouts he got
<stub> it is pointing out slow pages thatneed to be fixed
<SteveA> it's a sign we should optimise the translation stuff
<carlos> yeah, but I guess this is another reason to use another server for data migration testing...
<carlos> SteveA: we still have the AJAX thing that I started some time ago to reduce the overload of that page. Do we have a plan for it already?
<stub> we can increase the timeout temporarily if needed for some reason
<SteveA> carlos: i think we should look at it.  we should also look more closely at the code that is involved in rendering the pages that time out
<carlos> stub: is not needed atm, the guy give me the approval anyway. Next time I know what to change, I didn't know the timeout slot was lower there
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<carlos> SteveA: I'm changing that template atm, I guess I could profile it a bit more when it lands into staging
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=SteveA Merge in salgados shipit-for-dapper branch (r3559: Guilherme Salgado)
<jamesh> lifeless: I put up some initial notes on using shared repos here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories
<lifeless> mpt: could you please read that through
<lifeless> mpt: and tell me what questions it raises for you ?
<lifeless> mpt: its an optional change to the way you work.
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> how is your rsync going ?
<carlos> stub: could I increase the timeout preference?
<carlos> on staging
<carlos> only for today
<mpt> lifeless: that looks fairly understandable
<mpt> lifeless: (2053, 4.8% of 44827)
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> rocketfuel-built is fully knitified now
<SteveA> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv,kiko]  Fix bug #44240 (build rescore input validation), bug #44227 (build rescore corner case), bug #44208 (build rescore messages layout), bug #43802 (prejoin BuildQueue for Builds)and bug #3580 (buildd celebrity). Adding cron.germinate from Kamion (r3560: Celso Providelo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44240 in soyuz "+rescore page needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44240
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44227 in soyuz "When the buildqueue_status is None +rescore page OOPS" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44208 in soyuz "Informational message not displayed correctly in +rescore page" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44208
<lifeless> hahah
<lifeless> ubugtu and dilys talking to each other
<lifeless> jamesh: could you review  salgado/launchpad/mirror-management2 today ? I didn't allocate it when I should have
<BjornT> lifeless: actually you did allocate it, it was in my queue, but then salgado moved it to the 'work in progress' queue. it seems that he didn't update the status, though.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> jamesh: no matter, nothing to review
<lifeless> that means we have only 1 outstanding review.
<lifeless> congratulations to the review team
<lifeless> mpt: hi. how is it going ?
<sivang> lifeless: hehe, this is cool :)
<lifeless> sivang: ?
<lifeless> what is 'this'
<sivang> lifeless: just now saw your comment about dilys and Ubugtu talking to each other, real AI :-D
<sivang> lifeless: and evening, btw.
<lifeless> :)
<sivang> dilys: hi
* sivang checking if dilys can respond
<carlos> sivang: she can, when daf is around ;-)
<carlos> SteveA: btw, I didn't get any answer from daf to my email about dilys
<mpt_> lifeless: (756, 7.3% of 44827)
<lifeless> mpt_: garh.
<lifeless> mpt_: ok, just let that run overnight
<lifeless> work without merging from rocketfuel until that completes.
<lifeless> if it stops halfway you can run it again *without* deleting your partial copy
<mpt_> Yes, that's what I've done the three times it's stopped so far :-)
<lifeless> if it does stop halfway, please have rsync down rocketfuel-built next time, thats fully in knit format now
<mpt_> (resumed it rather than deleting and restarting)
<mpt_> oh, ok
<lifeless> (as in, rsync that down over your partial copy)
<sivang> carlos: ah, heh
<mpt_> yep
<lifeless> I'm going for dinner
<lifeless> back in a bit
<Kamion> Does anyone understand the error on https://launchpad.net/people/kamion/+branch/debian-installer-utils/ubuntu ?
<Kamion> "Could not install revisions: colin.watson@canonical.com-20060516091713-712c2cdaf5343e8a"
<Kamion> (that's the head revision on that branch)
<Kamion> I'd like to know whether it's something wrong with my branch or something wrong with Launchpad
<Kamion> after a quick sampling, it appears to be happening to all my branches
<glatzor> ping carlos
<carlos> glatzor: pong
<glatzor> hi carlos, do you also have got a script that could revert all rosetta translations of the kde packages to suggestions?
<Kamion> oh, except for my pcmciautils branches. The ones that are failing are all knit branches; may be a coincidence, but perhaps not
<carlos> glatzor: I have a script that could be adapted to work that way, yes
<carlos> in fact, is a simple SQL query
<carlos> Kamion: ddaa is your man for launchpad
<Kamion> not here, I see
<carlos> Kamion: but seems like he's not around, I suggest to use bzr check
<SteveA> Kamion: are you using knits or repositories?
<carlos> to know if there is something wrong with your branch while you wait for David
<Kamion> bzr check is happy
<glatzor> I don't get any feedback on our translator list if anybody reviews and uploads each upstream translation. I don't have got the time, so we need a more "global" approach
<Kamion> SteveA: I thought those two were orthogonal
<SteveA> Kamion: yes.  however, the work to support these features on the SM has not been rolled out yet iirc
<Kamion> SteveA: I'm using knits, and I have a .bzr/repository/ directory
<Kamion> ah
<glatzor> I will set a dead line on our list and would notify you, if it is passed or somebody volunteered doing package by package.
<carlos> glatzor: I you want, I could write something to use upstream translations and leave the additions that are not translated upstream
<carlos> that way you don't need to review translations that are not translated in KDE
<glatzor> this would be terrific
<lifeless> SteveA: pulling from a repository requires no SM changes. pulling from knits requires a specific bug to be fixed
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<glatzor> carlos: I just wanted to talk with the kde guys if they had made any string changes
<carlos> glatzor: terrific?
<lifeless> in fact, as PQM is quiet, I'll do the bzrlib update thats been pending now
<carlos> glatzor: well, is not that they did string changes but translated strings that we were lacking translations for
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : PQM is down. https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> anyway, I'm not sure the translations are imported already... let me check....
<SteveA> bug 41409
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41409 in launchpad-bazaar "initial push of a knit branch errors" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41409
<SteveA> bradb: hello
<carlos> glatzor: yes, German translations for KDE are imported now
<glatzor> carlos: I am not very familiar with the KDE translation status. that is also why I don't like to make any decisions - but what to do if nobody else steps in.
<carlos> glatzor: what I'm suggesting is
<carlos> glatzor: to leave whatever upstream project has
<carlos> and revert any change done in Rosetta
<carlos> but without disabling translations for strings that are not translated upstream
<SteveA> Kamion: maybe subscribe to bug 41409
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41409 in launchpad-bazaar "initial push of a knit branch errors" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41409
<glatzor> carlos: that would be the best solution. i hope that it is not too much work for you
<Kamion> SteveA: I just did :-)
<SteveA> cool
<Kamion> thanks
<carlos> glatzor: I have already some code to do that, don't worry about it
<carlos> glatzor: should I do this now or wait for your confirmation after talking with translators'
<carlos> ?
<glatzor> carlos: so I notify the other ones that you write this script and we will apply it tomorrow if nobody disagrees
<carlos> glatzor: I can execute it on a testing server, if you could get anyone from your team that could check the changes
<carlos> that would be really good
<carlos> so we are sure that all things work as they should
<glatzor> carlos: by the way do you know how i get my ubuntu email address? i was approved as an ubuntu memeber yesterday
<carlos> glatzor: I don't know the procedure, sorry
<carlos> Kamion, do you know it?
<carlos> Kamion, SteveA: do we have it documented in any place? is not the first time I'm asked about that
<Kamion> it's supposed to happen automagically
<Kamion> afaik
<Kamion> if it doesn't, it's an elmo thing
<Kamion> glatzor: have you tested <your_launchpad_id>@ubuntu.com ?
<Kamion> i.e. glatzor@ubuntu.com
<carlos> Kamion: ok
<glatzor> Kamion: yesterday: Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
<glatzor> Kamion: but I could try again
<carlos> glatzor: I guess there is a small delay between you being an ubuntu member and the alias being created
<Kamion> glatzor: it won't be immediate, I think it's a daily cron job or something, but I've never seen the script in question so I'm not certain
<glatzor> <glatzor@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual
<glatzor>     alias table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<glatzor> but it can wait
<carlos> stub: the DELETE command is really, really slow, I already splitted it into 25 DELETE sentences, but it's still slow
<Kamion> glatzor: if it persists, ask elmo
<carlos> stub: do you have any suggestion to optimize it?
<glatzor> carlos: has doku replied to you concerning the oo.o files?
<carlos> stub: here you have what I'm executing atm: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileADz0FF.html
<carlos> glatzor: no, he's out for the Debconf, so I guess I will not get any answer before next week
<glatzor> thanks carlos, I owe you a beer :)
<carlos> glatzor: you are welcome ;-)
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<carlos> I'm having some problems with the new pagetest system
<BjornT> hi carlos. what are you having problems with?
<Yannig> Yahoooooooo!
<Yannig> 0,25% of Ubuntu translated into Occitan! :D
<carlos> Yannig: ;-)
<Yannig> I may see some purple one day on the progress bar :D
<Yannig> One day, aspell in Occitan too, when I understand how to... (but it's not that urgent :))
<carlos> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9aHd6s.html
<carlos> BjornT: Is a problem with the Authorization
<carlos> BjornT: with that, the first fails as it should, but the second fails too, and it shouldn't
<carlos> BjornT: If I change the order, the request as jordi works
<jordi> "as jordi"?
<carlos> BjornT: this is the trace I get: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerxEbEZ.html
<carlos> jordi: you are being used for testing purposes ;-)
<jordi> yay. :)
<BjornT> carlos: ok, it think i know why that's happening, i'll take a look at it.
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<BjornT> carlos: for now it should be possible to do ">>> browser = Browser()" and ">>> browser.handleErrors = False" before the second request.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I guess that's only needed when the test raises an error, right?
<BjornT> yeah
<carlos> BjornT: I'm going to file a bug about this and add an XXX comment there, ok?
<BjornT> that'd be good, thanks
<carlos> BjornT: is the other patch you gave me applied now on rocketfuel?
<BjornT> carlos: well, the bug is fixed in rf, yes.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> BjornT: from where should I import Browser ?
<BjornT> carlos: zope.testbrowser
<carlos> ok, seems like it's working now
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later!
<malcc> I'm getting an error from a new-style page test I'm writing: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNXhSHj.html
<malcc> The test is here: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7ubW6i.html
<malcc> It seems to be the auth causing the problem, and when running as a standalone page test, touching the front page after setting the auth before doing anything else sorts out the cookie problem in the traceback
<malcc> But when running as part of the story, I get this cookie exception whatever I do...
<malcc> Anyone help, or know who can?
<BjornT> malcc: did someone help you with your pagetest error? if not, make sure you have rocketfuel revno 3357 in your branch, it should make the error go away.
<malcc> BjornT: Thanks, I'll try that
<SteveA> BjornT: is there a bug filed on the fascist about urlparse?
<BjornT> SteveA: no, i'll file one now.
<SteveA> thanks
<Kamion> Could somebody move netcfg into the d-i project, please?
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<SteveA> lifeless: one thing that is not clear to me from your email to the launchpad list is, can i continue using the rocketfuel-get script to get rocketfuel-built from chinstrap?
<SteveA> if so, will it automatically get a knits version for me?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, it will
<lifeless> and yes, you can
<lifeless> gnight
<Kamion> also for the d-i project: autopartkit, bterm-unifont, lvmcfg, mdcfg, usb-discover
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kamion> and more for the d-i project: grub-installer, lilo-installer
<Kamion> (is this the right place to ask for these? https://launchpad.net/projects/d-i/+newproduct told me to ask here)
<Kamion> more for the d-i project: anna, cdrom-checker, cdrom-detect, cdrom-retriever, floppy-retriever, kbd-chooser, lowmem, main-menu, net-retriever, nobootloader, partconf, udpkg
<Kamion> alternatively, somebody could make me the registrant for all of the above products and I'll do it myself :-)
<ddaa> good timeoftheday
<SteveA> Kamion: send me a gpg signed email with urls to the products you want to be owner of, and i'll do it on receipt
<Kamion> will do, thanks
<SteveA> also, confirm what your user-id is in launchpad
<SteveA> so i'm definitely assigning them to the right person
<SteveA> ddaa/spiv: got an eta for making the SM understand knits?
<lifeless> SteveA: I tried to upgrade bzr in rf, failed. I think spiv may have branches for me, so I've asked him
<spiv> SteveA: The puller?  As soon as bzr in rf is upgraded.
<spiv> (and rolled out, obviously)
<SteveA> okay.  kamion was asking earlier, as he has a branch in knits he was trying to get mirrored
<ddaa> lifeless: got a few minutes for an importd/cscvs question
<carlos> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/45226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45226 in launchpad "New pagetest infrastrucrture does not recover from errors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> there you have it
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm?  I don't have any branches for making bzr tests in rocketfuel pass.
<ddaa> SteveA: when spiv fixes are rolled out, an admin should also remove the empty branches from the supermirror
<spiv> lifeless: it's bzrlib.tests.blackbox.test_too_much.TestCommands.test_main_version that's failing when I tried to uncripple check_merge.
<lifeless> spiv: you said to me you had tried with bzr.dev and bzrtools merge rom aaron
<lifeless> spiv: I get importd test failures
<spiv> Oh, right.  Those fixes are merged.
<lifeless> spiv: where too ?
<spiv> Damn, either I missed some, or there are new issues...
<lifeless> spiv: what branch were they in ?
<spiv> Oh, hmm, maybe I only fixed launchpad and not other trees.
<spiv> I can take a look, but just to be clear, I don't have any outstanding branches for this.
<BjornT> thanks carlos, i'll update the bug.
* ddaa gets in queue for lifeless' attention
<lifeless> spiv: I merged in bzrtools and bzr dev, and ran make check_merge. it failed
<lifeless> ddaa: ask, dont ask to ask
<carlos> BjornT: is that related with the urlparse issue you raised on launchpad mailing list? or that one was related to the other problem we had some days ago?
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.  I'll take a look.  Hopefully it's shallow...
* ddaa writes the question in a text editor
<lifeless> spiv: dont look now
<spiv> lifeless: I'm not, just putting it on the todo list so I won't forget :)
<lifeless> spiv: I'll make my merged trees available on chinstrap so you dont need to do conflict resolution
<spiv> lifeless: thanks!
<spiv> SteveA: voice call?
<SteveA> spiv: yeah
<SteveA> i'm running the devil's tool
<SteveA> Kamion: received.  i'll get to it as soon as i've finished my call with spiv
<Kamion> SteveA: thank you
<ddaa> lifeless: importd.JobStrategy.CVSStrategy.getCVSDir does "if self._tree.repository() != self.repo():" to check if the tree needs checkout out again.
<ddaa> That raises if the repository for the tree does not exist (e.g. Sourceforge).
<ddaa> There's a FIXME in CVS.Repository.__init__ near the call to self.version() that raises the error that says "we should lazy initialise this".
<ddaa> And the importd code the re-get the tree removes the existing checkout _and_ its cache.
<ddaa> lifeless: with me so far?
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> Three questions:
<ddaa> 1. should the failure be fixed by comparing textual roots in importd (instead of repos) or by fixing CVS.Repository.__init__ not to call self.version().
<ddaa> *question mark*
<ddaa> lifeless: next question, or are you answering that one first?
<lifeless> ddaa: whats the failure
<ddaa> no route to host
<ddaa> anyway, it's wrong that this check needs to connect to the repo for the tree
<lifeless> ddaa: is it ?
<ddaa> sure, if the repo is changing it may likely be because the old one (stored in the tree) no longer works
<ddaa> as it's the case with sourceforge, such cases should not require manual fixing
<lifeless> if the repo is different, why would we not need to checkout again ?
<ddaa> not saying that we would not need to checkout again
<ddaa> saying that when checking whether we need to checkout again, we should not need to connect to the repo address saved in the tree
<lifeless> anyway, the lazy init simply is saying that until the connection is needed, including the version based dispatches in repository, we shouldn't need to connect
<ddaa> mh... except the version dispatches are in another "protocol" object now...
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> the Repository just does dispatch on native/subprocess
<ddaa> So, you seem to say that we should delay creating the protocol object until it's really needed. Which leads to the second question.
<ddaa> 2. If the fix should be done in cscvs, this significantly changes the API as a few tests expect the connection to be attempted at Repository.__init__:
<ddaa> 2.a those that check that it raises an exception on a bad repository
<ddaa> 2.b those that check the value of hasProtocol() to check whether the native protocol is used
<ddaa> The 2.a could be fixed by changing the tests to check for error when calling Repository.protocol()
<ddaa> The 2.b could be fixed by changing has protocol to try creating the protocol if _protocolAttempted is not set.
<ddaa> Is that correct? Are there other non-obvious changes needed?
<lifeless> sounds about right
<lifeless> not aware of any tricks there, its one of the cleaner bits of the code base
<ddaa> it's the "about" bit I'm worried about, I know this is an excessively tricky part of the code
<lifeless> its 2315
<lifeless> if you want a stronger statement than about, ask me to review it once its done
<ddaa> sure will do
<ddaa> you're the only one who might catch a logical mistake in that patch
<ddaa> Then the final question
<ddaa> 3. Should the importd re-checkout code be modified to attempt preserving the cache? That's significant because of bug 37896. If yes, how? What gotchas do you think of?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37896 in launchpad-bazaar "cscvs sometimes split a CVS commit in multiple changesets" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37896
<lifeless> ddaa: should be fine. our update is 'cvs update, cvs log, slot them in place'
<ddaa> hu?
<lifeless> a recheckout should be non problematic. Note that with cvs you can checkout inplace and it should work
<ddaa> Nope, the re-checkout is "shutil.rmtree, checkout, rebuild cache"
<ddaa> at least that's what importd does now
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm saying we dont depend on the files on disk for the calculation of new log entries
<lifeless> s/log entries/changesets/
<lifeless> ddaa: sure. this is a special case. I think the general case of rmtree, checkout, rebuild is appropriate *because* we don't know that its the same content anymore
<lifeless> but equally, one can argue that because we dont know its different, its safer to keep the same cache.
<ddaa> then, if it's not the same content, the incremental import on the same target branch will lead to undefined results...
<ddaa> so, you are saying, do "cvs checkout" on the existing cvsworking, that will update the files and do not touche the cscvs cache stored in the csworking/CVS dir?
<ddaa> * that will update the files and will not touch the cscvs cache
<lifeless> ddaa: yeah - test it by hand before spending time on it of course
<ddaa> okay, thank you
<lifeless> can I go to bed now ?
<ddaa> can always move the cscvs cache to a temp name and move it back into the checkout
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> consider that a race condition though
<ddaa> ahu?
<lifeless> possible better to checkout to a temp name and then move the final dirs around
<lifeless> what if the checkout fails
<ddaa> righ
<ddaa> good point
<lifeless> tchau
<ddaa> good night
<sivang> night lifeless 
<`6og> hi sivang.
<Kamion> huh, the registrant of a product can't use +reassign on that product?
<carlos> BjornT: hi, do you have time for a fast review?
<carlos> Kamion: I'm not completely sure, but I think it's a bug
<carlos> let me check
<Kamion> ah, bug 41639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<carlos> BjornT: most changes are related to pagetests, that's why I ask you to do the review
<carlos> Kamion: there you have ;-)
<BjornT> carlos: sure
<carlos> BjornT: cool, thanks. It's a fix for bug #37078
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37078 in rosetta "+admin page for IPOTemplate is not working for Rosetta experts" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37078
<carlos> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCo8HAs.html
<kiko> morning
<carlos> kiko: morning
<kiko> morning aces of spades
<ddaa> knitty launchpad
<ddaa> cool
<LarstiQ> ddaa: surely, that isn't realised yet?
<kiko> ddaa, did the migration succeed?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: no, not what you mean
<ddaa> kiko: lemme double check
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I meant the migration of the vcs for launchpad itself to knit
<LarstiQ> ddaa: good news too
<kiko> ddaa, seems like the answer is yes.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: rsync currently downloading .bzr/repository/inventory.knit from rocketfuel-built
<spiv> kiko: Yes, it succeeded.
<kiko> good work spiv 
<spiv> kiko: Your next rsync of rocketfuel-built will be rather large.
<spiv> kiko: All the credit is lifeless'
<kiko> spiv, I have a local autosynced mirror
<ddaa> spiv: heya
<spiv> I just helped be a guinea pig, and polished bits of the docs on the RocketfuelToKnits page.
<spiv> ddaa: Hey.
<ddaa> can you coordination with stub about garbage collecting the branch warehouse from spurious empty branches on the next rollout
<ddaa> * can you coordinate
<spiv> ddaa: I think I have a fix in hand for 44183 and maybe 41414.
<spiv> I'll push it up and get your opinion.
<ddaa> spiv: better to ask somebody who's more conversant in bzrlib
<ddaa> lifeless or mpool
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, ok.
<ddaa> also, I'd like to focus on fixing that #@$!+#@! importd for cvsroot changes
<spiv> ddaa: Can you fix it for current bzrlib while you're there? ;)
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> oh, right warnings...
<ddaa> I'll try to get rid of the warning too, although it's a completely different piece of code
<spiv> ddaa: I don't know about a warning, just that lifeless says that importd tests fail with bzrlib 0.8 instead of whatever's in rf.
<spiv> I'll look at it soonish, don't let it bother you :)
<ddaa> spiv: I like running around the place to give work to other people and generally try to make things work, but sabdfl wants vcs imports not too suck.
<ddaa> So I definitely need to step out from the coordination-review sort of work and immerse myself in importd black entrails.
<ddaa> I heard that jamesh is a bit bald because he wrote the native pserver client for cscvs when he got hired ;)
<spiv> Heh
<BjornT> carlos: i sent the review via email
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Try and make the people merging test less flaky (r3561: kiko)
<kiko> yayzers
<BjornT> kiko: do you think that merge increases the possibility of 30-mergepeople.txt passing?
<kiko> BjornT, it is an attempt. Steve and I are unsure of what's wrong. care to give your merge another attempt?
<BjornT> sure
<kiko> wow it is indeed a long rsync
<SteveA> kiko: 1st rsync of RF-built will take a long time
<SteveA> it is essentially all changed
<kiko> right
<SteveA> spiv recommends right now to do an initial push of a branch: cp -a the branch from rf-built
<SteveA> then push with sftp --overwrite onto it
<SteveA> takes about 4 mins for launchpad
<SteveA> from .au
<SteveA> in the future, we can get good instructions for repositories on chinstrap
<spiv> I've noted this on RocketfuelToKnits btw.
<SteveA> and so not need to the cp -a trick
<SteveA> spiv: what are you doing still here!
<spiv> SteveA: bitching about users with Twisted devs...
<carlos> SteveA: I guess https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories would work for that if you only use one development machine, right?
<SteveA> carlos: to answer your question i would need to read that wiki page.  and i'm not going to do that today.
<carlos> oh, ok, I thought you were already aware of it
<SteveA> i know it exists
<SteveA> no idea what it says
<SteveA> thanks for pointing it out anyway :-)
<carlos> jamesh suggests using rsync to push the whole shared repository
<carlos> but don't worry, I guess lifeless will give us more information later ;-)
<bradb> One thing I wasn't clear about: are we supposed to avoid rspush after knits conversion?
<bradb> rspush is taking a million years times three over here, but maybe that's normal.
<bradb> other operations seem pretty speedy
<spiv> bradb: rspush isn't safe with shared repositories, and sftp is almost as quick now, so it's simplest just to use sftp I think.
* bradb isn't using shared repos yet
<bradb> but i'll retry with sftp then
<ddaa> it would be nice if you could avoid saying "shared repos", it confuses the heck out of everybody
<ddaa> the user feature is "repositories"
<spiv> ddaa: Is there a better term I should use?
<ddaa> shared repos suggest a repo used by multiple users
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, how do I distinguish "repositories shared between multiple branches" and "repositories belonging to a single branch"?
<salgado> kiko, Unshelving from default/01: "Changes shelved on 2006-05-16 14:46:45"
<salgado> bzr: ERROR: Your shelved patch no longer applies cleanly to the working tree!
<ddaa> it makes it a bit awkyard to refer to the "internal repository of a standalone branch", but it's the best solution I know so far
<SteveA> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087995/
<salgado> kiko, when this happens it means the patch that was shelves is lost?
<kiko> salgado, use patch -p1
<kiko> no
<kiko> it means you will need to patch -p1 .shelf/...
<spiv> ddaa: Also, the bzr wiki needs some polishing if "shared repositories" isn't a term for users...
<kiko> salgado, and then resolve the failures manually
<kiko> salgado, you may be able to use wiggle
<ddaa> yes the wiki need some serious cleanup
<bradb> most do
<ddaa> I'm growing more and more convinced that wiki are not appropriate for maintaining documentation
<bradb> ddaa++
<salgado> kiko, will try. thanks!
<ddaa> if anything, they lack a sense of continued ownership
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug #44182: supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails. (r3562: Andrew Bennetts)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44182
<klichota> Hi
<klichota> Is there anyone here taking care of Rosetta?
<ddaa> carlos is your man
<klichota> Thanks
<carlos> klichota: hi
<klichota> Hi
<klichota> I have spotted a few broken templates
<klichota> They have 0 messages
<klichota> kchart, kpresenter and k3b
<klichota> k3b.po, libk3b.po and others seem OK
<carlos> klichota: do you have the .pot files there?
<klichota> See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/k3b/+pots/k3b/
<klichota> No, but all .po files have 0 messages
<carlos> klichota: yeah, that means that the .pot file has a problem
<klichota> I have tried importing translated .po from KDE SVN, but it didn't help
<carlos> and I guess that the problem is that the .pot file is using UTF-8 chars but the header doesn't say it
<klichota> BTW. Are they imported automatically from KDE SVN?
<carlos> klichota: the .pot file should be fixed first
<carlos> no, from packages uploaded into Ubuntu
<carlos> klichota: please, could you file a bug about this issue at https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta ?
<klichota> So are these files from Rosetta used at all if there are translations in package?
<klichota> OK, I will file a bug
<carlos> klichota: I'm busy atm and that way I don't forget to take a look at it, but I guess it's a matter of fixing the .pot header
<klichota> Should I report all templates in one bug or each separately?
<carlos> just a single bug
<klichota> OK, thanks
<klichota> Bye!
<carlos> klichota: thanks for the report
* bradb is amazed at how much faster ancestor diffs are
<ddaa> knits squashes a very bad O(repository) constant
<ddaa> it's still there I think, but much much smaller
<kiko> hmmm. not so nice to hear that
<havarha> how should I report a bug on with launchpad when I don't know which package contains the bug?
<carlos> havarha: launchpad.net/products/launchpad
<carlos> if it's a bug in launchpad itself
<havarha> ah, no, talking about a bug in ubuntu :)
<havarha> and the form want's me to fill in the name of the package
<carlos> havarha: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<carlos> if you select just Ubuntu distribution
<carlos> and choose to file a bug
<carlos> you get that page
<havarha> yeah, I'm there, but I don't know what the name of the package is. was wondering if there was a more general bug-form, or if I should just skip that part
<matsubara> carlos: do you think bug 45269 (the one klichota just reported) might be a dupe of bug 44808?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45269 in rosetta "Some template files are broken (0 messages)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45269
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44808 in rosetta "Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44808
<bradb> havarha: That page lets you say "I don't know" when asked "In what package did you find this bug?"
<havarha> ok, thanks
<carlos> matsubara: yes, I think we could say is the same bug. We should fix our UI but also fix those templates
<bradb> havarha: Out of curiousity, where did you start to try and file a bug?
<bradb> i.e. what url
<havarha> bradb: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<bradb> ah, ok, interesting. that page is getting out of date.
<havarha> and because I'm blind I just saw that it didn't say (Required) ;)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Do not lose the standard option selected by the user when the form has errors. r=kiko (r3563: Guilherme Salgado)
<bradb> havarha: Not your fault. That page has been neglected. It should look like our normal +filebug form.
<havarha> ok :)
<kiko> BjornT, rejected already?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, but due to conflicts. i'll convert my repository to knits and try again later after i've merge in rf.
<kiko> BjornT, ah, shame.
* sits gets fed up the lack of response in #ubuntu-bugs and gives up traiging after looking at 50 reports
<kiko> sits, what's up?
<sits> kiko: ah whenever I ask a question over there there's no response and after 50 bugs I think I've had enough
<kiko> sits, what packages are you looking at?
<sits> er
<kiko> sits, I suspect you may have better luck in #ubuntu-motu 
<sits> all of them
<kiko> right.
<sits> starting with the oldest first
<kiko> so general triage.
<sits> yes
<sits> I've waded through them as best I could
<kiko> oldest first is not always the best strategy because they are often harder to triage
<sits> but some of those are extremely tough
<kiko> it means that it is likely somebody's already suffered
<kiko> and failed to triage
<sits> they are already in the right place
<kiko> I suggest trying newest first
<sits> often have responses
<sits> but simply haven't been confirmed
<sits> yes that's what I normally do
<sits> but the MOTD in #ubuntu-bugs had a link to the oldest first so that's what I went for
<kiko> ah
<kiko> oldest first == hardest first :)
<kiko> at any rate #ubuntu-motu is usually pretty active
<sits> ok perhaps I will come back in an hour and try again with newest first
<sits> kiko: thanks! I'd just about given up
<kiko> yeah. if you need help give me a ping
<sits> ok, I need to do some washing up so I'll be back in a bit
<sits> kiko: thanks again
<kiko> most welcome
* bradb & # lunch
<jordi> mdke: pingy
<mdke> jordi: pongy
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 977 (Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you) harder, by also adding the checkbox to the status edit forms (r3564: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<jordi> mdke: kubuntu-docs, should approve?
<mdke> jordi: what template?
<jordi> aboutkubuntu is the only one I see
<mdke> jordi: there shouldn't be anything new from kubuntu-docs
<jordi> except for this one uploaded yesterday :)
<mdke> there is already an aboutkubuntu
<mdke> it was approved ages ago
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+translations
<jordi> oh yes
<jordi> maybe this one's new
<jordi> and it's stuck for some reason
<jordi> has the package been uploaded?
<mdke> yeah, but no changes to the pot
<mdke> it must be because you renamed the old one from about-kubuntu to aboutkubuntu
<jordi> i did?
<jordi> weird
<jordi> I noticed about-ubuntu has a hyphen
<jordi> what's correct?
<jordi> without, right?
<jordi> imported
<carlos> kiko: dude, you will really love the new POFileTranslateView
<carlos> it sooooo small
<kiko> carlos, show me the money
<carlos> s/it/it's/
<kiko> and show me the UI too!
<carlos> the UI should be the same as before
<mdke> jordi: the way they were is correct (about-ubuntu, aboutkubuntu)
<carlos> in fact the fancy navigator links are the same, we didn't lose anything
<kiko> that we need to fixerate
<carlos> fixerate?
<kiko> cowabunga carlos
<kiko> do they not say fixerate in valencia?
<carlos> jordi: ?
<carlos> First time I see it ;-)
<jordi> mdke: ok, they can stay like this
<jordi> fixerate
<kiko-fud> fixerator
<jordi> fixerate is cousing of fixage
<jordi> cousin even
<kiko-fud> fixaging
<rpedro> hi, is there a way to get someone to correct a translation template?
<rpedro> here --> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/abiword/+pots/abiword/pt/+translate
<rpedro> string number 4
<carlos> kiko-fud: the navigation errors I fixed is in the POMsgSetPage branch
<carlos> rpedro: that's a bug in abiword
<carlos> rpedro: we cannot fix it in Rosetta directly...
<rpedro> hmm, ok
<jordi> heh
<jordi> I had already requested the download of the abiword pot
<jordi> Rosetta encountered problems exporting the files you
<jordi> requested. The Rosetta team has been notified of this
<jordi> problem. Please reply to this email for further assistance.
<jordi> aha
<kiko-fud> carlos!
<carlos> kiko-fud!
<carlos> jordi: .pot file export is still broken... 
<kiko> carlos, what's broken with exporting?
<carlos> the .pot files are exported empty
<carlos> I will add that to my 1-2h slot
<kiko> I see. okay. sounds pretty important -- does it affect langpacks?
<carlos> no
<kiko> ok then
<carlos> langpacks are not using .pot files
<carlos> but .po files
* jordi needs to find someone/somewhere where to watch the only football game he's going to watch with some interest in the last 5 years.
<jordi> so
<jordi> my root fs was full
<jordi> I apt-get cleaned
<jordi> /dev/hda3             9,2G  2,4G  6,4G  27% /
<jordi> wtf!
<mdke> jordi: supporting the english right?
<jordi> mdke: I'll show them my support when they are all apathic and defeated.
<mdke> heh
<mdke> good chat
<carlos> jordi: are you going to see tonight's match?
<carlos> Enough for today...
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<jordi> carlos: yeah
<froud> Hi, can we ask Malone questions here?
<aa_> I think you just did :)
<tumbleweed> lol
<froud> smart ass
<aa_> sorry
<froud> https://launchpad.net/products/ftsoftware/+bugs
<aa_> why not though!
<aa_> ask ask ask
<froud> a few of us can add bugs, but we cant do zip else
<froud> yet we are developers
<froud> what do we need more to have ability to do more
<bradb> froud: What "zip else" are you referring to?
<froud> close bugs :-)
<tumbleweed> or mark them as confirmed, etc
<froud> assign to other developers etc
* froud nods at tumbleweed 
<kiko> froud, tumbleweed: okay. so let me see here
<kiko> currently the project is registered by paroz, correct?
<froud> yip
<kiko> and it uses malone officially?
<tumbleweed> well, we don't have any other bugtracker :-)
<bradb> froud: just to be clear, are you able to change the status, but it's just not saving? or are you not even able to select a different status?
<froud> dunno, must it
<sivang> froud: Sean?!
<tumbleweed> bradb: not able to select
<bradb> ok
<froud> cant do anything but add bugs and view them
* froud nods at sivang 
<kiko> froud, what happens when you click on "ftsoftware (upstream)" in the bug UI?
<froud> sivang: mienyanim chaver
<tumbleweed> heh :-)
* tumbleweed calls this an un-intuitive UI :-)
<sivang> froud: shanim she lo raiti otcha!
<sivang> froud: ma kore? :)
<froud> kiko: Request fix in a product
<sivang> froud: is all good?
<froud> page is three fields all blanks, not much sense
* froud agrees the usability sucks
<kiko> froud, hmm? what URL are you looking at?
<froud> https://launchpad.net/products/ftsoftware/+bug/45139/+upstreamtask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45139 in ftsoftware "remove linux source install from egalax instructions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<froud> I cant change the status either :-)
<froud> perhaps we must have some rights
<bradb> you need only be logged in
<froud> sivang: nimasli
<froud> bradb: we are :-)
<kiko> froud, I meant click on the row in the table, not on the + links.
<froud> he he
<froud> that  looks better
* froud looks at tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> froud: nod
<froud> tumbleweed: if it had teath it would bite :-)
<froud> thanks kiko 
<froud> 10X
<kiko> no problems
<kiko> it's really invisible
<froud> sivang: lo aya po ki nimasli et ha stooyot she kama anashim
<froud> kiko: think the us needs to state cange options or something
<kiko> froud, it's unfortunate UI. that's the most I can say!
<froud> Edit Bug perhaps could link to this page
<froud> all good fun
<froud> later chaps
<froud> sivang: lederber aghar kag
<sivang> froud: sure, rock on. are you wroking on the book as well?
<froud> I passed it to others
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=Bjorn]  Fixed bug #37078 that prevents Rosetta Experts to handle all fields of a POTemplate. It includes a lot of pagetest improvements (r3565: Carlos Perell Marn)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37078 in rosetta "+admin page for IPOTemplate is not working for Rosetta experts" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37078
<kiko> rock on 
<jordi> yay
<kiko> bradb, have you taken the time to check if BDLU is actually working well on staging?
<bradb> kiko: no. I'd have to have db access to do so.
<kiko> I can issue queries for you if you like.
<kiko> I have access.
<kiko> if you can verify it'd help me decide about the rollout tomorrow
<bradb> kiko: ok. so right now, select count(*) from bug where date_last_update is not null; should be a very low number, like maybe not even double digits, depending on how much people are actually making changes to bugs on staging.
<bradb> s/last_update/last_updated/
<kiko> one sec
<carlos> kiko, bradb: I think anyone has access to staging's database in read only mode from mawson
<kiko> I do at least
<kiko> bradb, I think you did migration for date_last_updated, didn't you?
<kiko>  count 
<kiko> -------
<kiko>  44671
<kiko> IIRC you said you would
<bradb> stub wrote it, actually
<bradb> i just gave him the pseudo-logic
<kiko> so what else can I query to verify it's working?
<bradb> well, we could change some bugs and make sure they're getting updated
<bradb> kiko: i just edited bug #42
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42 in malone "Bug description listed in task is not the correct description" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42
<bradb> kiko: also just marked #3000 a dupe
<bradb> kiko: edited the description on #4000
<kiko> yep
<bradb> kiko: added an attachment to #5000
<kiko> confirmed
<bradb> kiko: added a branch to #6000
<kiko> so adding the branch didn't update it.
<kiko> launchpad_staging=> select id from bug where date_last_updated > '2006-05-17';
<kiko>   id  
<kiko> ------
<kiko>    42
<kiko>  3000
<kiko>  4000
<kiko>  5000
<kiko> what did you do to 7000?
<bradb> added a comment just now
<kiko> okay, I have 7000 in the list
<kiko> and that's all
<kiko> 42, 3000, 4000, 5000 and 7000.
<kiko> can you patch up branch addition and show me the diff?
<bradb> strange about the branch. hm.
<bradb> sure
<bradb> I've got adding and editing a branch tested, so my guess is that maybe it's not publishing the right events from the UI.
<kiko> right, that's what I was thinking too
<kiko> I think we've got some of the factoring wrong because it should all go through some centralized handling
<kiko> and it's okay if that callsite is doing it the wrong way and can be updated, but we don't want bandaids
<SteveA> carlos: around still?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> so, we're planning a rollout for tomorrow
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> how's that translation priotity stuff going?
<carlos> mark asked for a merge of his branch
<kiko> it got dropped
<carlos> but seems like it's not done
<carlos> I have my sql code in my own branch
<SteveA> well, let's get it merged back
<carlos> If you want, I can merge any change mark did and resubmit teh merge request
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> or 
<carlos> so we get my SQL sentences + marks code at the same time
<SteveA> you can merge mark's branch in pqm, and merge your stuff
<SteveA> as you (or i or anyone) can tell pqm to merge mark's branch
<carlos> well, I don't have a DB patch number, I thought I was supposed to merge mark's branch
<carlos> so I added it to mark's new db patch
<SteveA> but i just heard it was dropped by pqm
<kiko> carlos, that's a good way of handling it.
<SteveA> that means that there is something to be merged by pqm
<SteveA> so there's something i don't understand here
<SteveA> carlos: sure, if you don't have a db patch number, then you can hijack that
<SteveA> although, your patch could be run on production anytime i think
<carlos> my patch is just some SQL code that can be executed at any time
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> but stub said sometime ago that he wants those kind of sentences included with the code changes
* mdke nudges jordi 
<SteveA> ok, that's fine
<SteveA> can you get the whole lot into pqm tonight?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> great
<jordi> this is pretty shocking if you ask me
<SteveA> i'll follow up on kiko's rollout email
<mdke> spiv: ping?
<carlos> kiko: did you review mark's branch?
<carlos> to know the value to set to r=
<kiko> I did
<kiko> I had comments
<carlos> ok
<kiko> did you see them?
<carlos> hmm, I don't think so
<carlos> kiko: did mark address it?
<kiko> he answered at lest
<kiko> what I don't quite understand about priorities
<kiko> is that if anybody who owns a template can set them
<SteveA> carlos: when you land it in RF, please reply to my email called "Re: Shipit rollout" with the revision number
<kiko> then, well, why won't people set priorities of their own templates to 10000
<kiko> thus creating a priority war? :)
<SteveA> well, the launchpad admins can shit on them
<SteveA> carlos: and...
<carlos> kiko: well, priorities are only used with distributions, and only rosetta admins are able to edit them ;-)
<SteveA> carlos: ROCK ON
<kiko> carlos, I thought they were editable by template owners. are you sure?
<carlos> SteveA: sure, I will do that (both things ;-)
* SteveA moshes out to Tool and makes dinner
<kiko> SteveA, have you heard A Perfect Circle?
<carlos> kiko: not sure, but the lists that uses it is only for distributions and the owners of those templates are the same, rosetta-admins
<carlos> the product list is not using priorities or at least the patch I saw was not doing it, not sure if mark changed it later
<kiko> carlos, is that because the buildd upload creates them with that owner hardcoded?
<carlos> yes
<kiko> okay.
<carlos> I should gave full access to ubuntu maintainers
<kiko> I guess
<carlos> and in that case, the war could begin ;-)
<SteveA> kiko: nope
<kiko> SteveA, maynard's other band. not bad
<carlos> fuck.... I overwrote my branch with mark's one....
<SteveA> i'll look out for it
<kiko> hoho
<SteveA> gonnae no dae that!
<jordi> mdke: !
* carlos is happy to see that he remembered to push the branch to chinstrap
<kiko> wow, 1 minute commit
<kiko> 5 second commit
<kiko> 1 minute merge actually
<kiko> pretty good
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHmzjCc.html
<kiko> bradb, so why can't BugBranch.new() include a notify() inside it?
<mdke> jordi: it's too easy dude. These guys are used to playing against English people
<kiko> bradb, and why can't bug_branch have a hook which makes sure a notify() is called when an attribute is modified
<bradb> to the first question, the public API for adding a BugBranch is IBug.addBranch
<bradb> to the second one, the same could be asked for any object in the system, and is a really a Zope 3 question. what you're really asking for, i think, is to have a blackbox API to modify an object (possibly many attribs at once) and have it publish the appropriate events.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> we could have a decorator for public constructors, then?
<bradb> interesting idea
<kiko> that would ensure that anything standard that needed to be done in them was don
<kiko> e
<bradb> that might work, yeah
<kiko> the decorator wouldn't work for modifications though
<kiko> we'd need a metaclass for that most likely
<kiko> grumble
<bradb> it might be hard to predict how it'll work without trying it though
<kiko> does SQLObject not offer a generic "attribute modified" hook?
<bradb> you mean "object modified"?
<kiko> well, attribute of object modified, but yes.
<bradb> also, re: the decorator, it's not quite that simple. there are some constructors, like .createBug, which create multiple objects.
<kiko> do they trigger multiple notify()s?
<bradb> no
<bradb> but, i'm just thinking that maybe there are use cases that do
<kiko> maybe.
<kiko> a hook would be ideal, really
<bradb> the challenge with modification is that you really need to set multiple attributes through an API
<kiko> no, no
<kiko> if you have a hook you are safe
<kiko> you can go on modifying transparently
<kiko> a super or metaclass makes sure your hook is called
<bradb> how do you know when you're "done" modifying the object?
<kiko> do you need to?
<bradb> ISTM that you do, so that you know when to fire off the object modified event
<kiko> I was thinking you fire off one event per modification
<kiko> maybe you are right but I am thinking
<bradb> that seems to granular to me. one event per transaction could be interesting...
<kiko> yeah but then your hook needs transaction-awareness
<kiko> not very easy to do
<kiko> or clean
<bradb> scary
<bradb> in the meantime, this patch is using established patterns (e.g. like linkCVE)
<kiko> yeah, I just don't like the pattern at all!
<bradb> so it's either right, or correctly wrong
<kiko> yeah, it should be right, I just dislike the pattern intensely
<kiko> I think it is just an invitation to being permanently incomplete
<bradb> I agree that this pattern is unpleasing. I also think it will take considerably thought to come up with a better solution (though I agree that could be time well spent.) In the meantime, can I merge this simple patch?
<kiko> yeah, but we still have the original problem.
<kiko> this API sucks.
<kiko> I /hate/ that we are triggering these events from browser code
<kiko> it is just completely broken
<kiko> the change to doc/bug.txt is telling
<bradb> thinking about the object modification API, things like transitionToStatus should also be considered.
<bradb> i.e. more than just a simple foo.bar = 1; foo.baz = 2;
<bradb> kiko: here's another crazy idea for an object modified API...
<bradb> foo = self.context
<bradb> ...do whatever to foo, including calling methods that set attribs, etc...
<bradb> object_modified(foo)
<bradb> something would have to keep a snapshot of each object created during the transaction
<bradb> created/loaded
<bradb> when object_modified is called, it could delta the object and publish the modified event, then flush its snapshot cache for that object
<bradb> see what i mean?
<carlos> ddaa: so, I cannot fill the form: https://launchpad.net/products/elisa/trunk/+source if there isn't a package in Ubuntu for it?
<ddaa> I think you can
<ddaa> the error message you get after posting is spurious
<ddaa> carlos: feel free to fix that nonsense
<carlos> oh, right, it's there....
<carlos> wtf...
<carlos> ddaa: anyway... could you import https://launchpad.net/products/elisa/trunk/ ?
<ddaa> I'll give it a go.
<carlos> ddaa: thank you
<carlos> this Fluendo guys are developing exactly what I'm interested on....
<ddaa> grumble annoying ssl thing
<ddaa> should fix it one day...
* ddaa goes on to approve and propagate the certificate
<carlos> that means it cannot be imported until you fix it?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> it just means I need to approve the ssl certificate and propagate it around
<carlos> oh, I see
* carlos remembers that he should mail launchpad mailing list aboug gettext mirror problem
* ddaa no longer remembers what the problem was
<jordi> mdke: you are quiet, my friend.
<mdke> jordi: *hides*
<salgado> ddaa, does https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/45306 looks like a reasonable request?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45306 in bzr "LocationConfig should look for options on parent locations when they're not found" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> salgado: there's abug open about this very problem already
<salgado> argh
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/33430
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33430 in bzr "Lack of cascading configs cause push to obscure directory settings" [Normal,Confirmed]  
* salgado marks it as a dupe
<ddaa> your bug report has the advantage of giving a real user story
<ddaa> I think it's better to rely on prefix matching rather than defaulting to the parent
<salgado> you mean parent as in the one that comes up in the config file?
<ddaa> I mean that if a config for [/foo/bar]  is not found, then it defaults to the config for [/foo] 
<ddaa> and so on, recursively
<salgado> yeah, this is what I tried to mean when I used parent
<salgado> as parent in the directory tree
<ddaa> "parent" has a very specific meaning in bzr, be careful
<Yannig>  Hello everybody :) 
<Yannig>  Can I go on with my dumb questions? :D 
<mdke> Yannig: sure, preferably in a neutral colour
<Yannig> Ups, sorry
<Yannig> If I go on translating after tomorrow, will the translations be included in next updates?
<mdke> Yannig: what in particular are you translating?
<Yannig> Everything :p
<Yannig> (I'm beginning with Occitan translation and I'm alone for now so it's rather slow)
<mdke> oh, cool
<mdke> Yannig: well, the packages that don't use language packs will be starting to freeze from tomorrow, and the packages that do will have a bit more time
<mdke> if you are concentrating on the installer, you've got another few days
<Yannig> Yep, I'm translation debian-installer first (but it doesn't go very fast)
<Yannig> translation => translating
<mdke> Yannig: after dapper is released, there will be updates with new translations
<Yannig> Great :)
<Yannig> So I'm not working for nothing :)
<mdke> Yannig: no, absolutely not.
<carlos> ddaa: seems like elisa's import failed
<ddaa> oh
<mdke> Yannig: you know, the developer of the installer was saying yesterday that he was happy to see translations from a language that he had never heard of :)
<ddaa> sorry, got sidetracked
<Yannig> Just 311 955 more strings to reach 100 % translated :D
<Yannig> mdke> :)
<Yannig> (but I'd like to have other people on it, I'm far from being perfect in this language :()
* mdke nods
<ddaa> carlos: okay, the test is in progress now
<carlos> ddaa: ok, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Make sure IBug.date_last_updated is updated when an IBugBranch is added or changed (r3566: Brad Bollenbach)
<Yannig> Another dumb question :)
<Yannig> How can I create ubuntu-oc-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com so as to put it as translators contact?
<kikoX> hey bradb 
<kikoX> have a second?
<kikoX> I am curious about one thing in the zcml declaration for bug
<bradb> kikoX: sure
<kikoX>         <allow attributes="id private bugtasks subscriptions" />
<kikoX> bradb can you explain why that is so?
<kikoX> I mean, checkUnauthenticated already provides launchpad.View to unauth'd users. right?
<bradb> are you asking about a specific attribute, or the allow in general?
<kikoX> both.
<bradb> the "allow" is there because there are some attributes that are useful to always be accessible, whether the bug is private or not, and whether or not the user is logged in
<kikoX> well, the relevant clause in this case is "whether the bug is private or not". but okay.
<kikoX> why are these attributes public?
<bradb> the id should always be public, as a rule. e.g. if you want to list dupes of a bug, and one of them is private, you still want to have the ID
<bradb> same idea with .private. you want to be able to check if a bug is private without raising a ForbiddenAttribute exception on that check
<kikoX> kinda okay so far
<bradb> .subscriptions, you want to be able to check if the current user is subscribed to the private bug
<kikoX> (not so sure about private)
<kikoX> ah, really?
<kikoX> why is that?
<bradb> .bugtasks, I don't recall offhand what code path was using that that made me make it public
<bradb> kikoX: the security checker has to check if the current user is subscribed to the bug, to know if they can access it
<kikoX> bradb: oh, so the security checker also runs within permission constraints. interesting.
<kikoX> thanks, that makes sense.
<lifeless> kikoX: ping
<lifeless> BASTARDO!
<lifeless> (I wanted to talk with kiko about the shipit rollout)
<ddaa> duh, importd has so little test coverage it's scary
<ddaa> lifeless: got a pair of cscvs branches up for review, including one I put in your queue
<salgado> lifeless, he's still at the office
<ddaa> (the stuff we talked about your yesterday evening)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Change the heading when the user is looking at his current shipit request to make it clear that he's not making a new request (r3567: Guilherme Salgado)
<lifeless> salgado: I have his email about the shipit rollout, but I have some questions
<lifeless> he says its scheduled for tomorrow - is there a specific time its scheduled for ? Will I need to change my schedule to do it at some weird GMT time ? or is just 'friday' good enough ?
<salgado> lifeless, I'd suggest you reply to his email. he's talking with cprov right now, but I'm sure he'll go back at some point and he'll read email before going home today
<lifeless> ok
<salgado> lifeless, the sooner it happens the better, I think
<kiko_> hey lifeless 
<kiko_> a little birdie told me you were looking for me!
<lifeless> kikoX: hey
<lifeless> I'm replying to the email
<kikoX> lifeless: when I said tomorrow I meant thursday -- so your "today"
<lifeless> just a few questions
<kikoX> sorry I wasn't clearer -- I seem to have been thorough in parts and overlooked others.
<lifeless> is there a specific time you want it done ?
<kikoX> as early as possible.
<lifeless> like now ?
<kikoX> do it!
<lifeless> ok
<kikoX> was my email helpful?
<lifeless> I'm a little rusty on rollout procedures - stub being the rollout king
<kikoX> (and what could have helped more, beyond specifying a target date)
<lifeless> very helpful
<lifeless> I liked the analysis of what is in HEAD vs known good via staging.
<kikoX> great
<kikoX> I test bug date last updated on staging
<kikoX> brad and I found a small omission
<kikoX> fix already written
<lifeless> uhm, probably not needed in that email, but having a couple of key-contacts named to validate the rollout might be good.
<lifeless> i.e. 'This rollout needs to be signed off by Hande before being considered complete'
<kikoX> well
<lifeless> now, a small check - shipit is served by the normal appsservers,its just a virtual site right ?
<kikoX> once rolled out jane and hande will indeed need to sign off.
<salgado> btw...
<kikoX> but, well, we can't really avoid you having to go to sleep. at any rate I will be in early tomorrow.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : rollout happening PQM dsiabled | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> salgado: yes ?
<salgado> lifeless, I just reminded that we need to coordinate some virtual hosting changes with the admins
<salgado> nothing we need to worry, though
<lifeless> salgado: ah. what happens if we update the codebase withouot that coordination ?
<lifeless> does it break anything currently being used ?
<kikoX> shipit will break.
<kikoX> Znarl: ping?
<lifeless> kikoX: I'm just assembling the production tree. can you phone a friend ?
<kikoX> I can phone anyone in the world with my daisy red ryder 200 shot air rifle
<lifeless> salgado: can you email the required changes to canonical-rt, cc'd to launchpad@ or me@kiko
<lifeless> salgado: actually, launchpad@ or me,kiko & stub
<kikoX> lifeless, what number?
<lifeless> kikoX: znarl or elmo I mean
<kikoX> oh.
<kikoX> elmo's in mexico.
<kikoX> I can call znarl if you like, surely
<lifeless> please, lets me focus on the code
<lifeless> salgado should have a rt # soon
<kikoX> okay, will call as soon as the rt is produced
<kikoX> lifeless: should I have znarl coordinate with you via IRC?
<lifeless> kikoX: please
<kikoX> I will need to skip out in a while, but.. okay. Do you have an ETA?
<Keybuk> cprov: ping?
<lifeless> I'll be ready in 10
<kikoX> okay
<kikoX> Keybuk, yo, we're reviewing. what's up?
<Keybuk> just wondering whether the cause of the strange "source packages exist for binary packages" problem
<Keybuk> found an interesting example
<Keybuk> LP thinks there is a "source" for dhcp3-client (which is really a binary built by dhcp3)
<Keybuk> but it DOES NOT think there's a "source" for dhcp-client (which is a binary built by dhcp)
<Keybuk> now, the only interesting difference between the two is that dhcp has only been sync'd
<Keybuk> dhcp3 has been uploaded with ubuntu variations
<ddaa> carlos: sorry the test for elisa failed
<kikoX> aha
<ddaa> carlos: pysvn._pysvn.ClientError: REPORT request failed on '/elisa/svn/!svn/bc/33/trunk/elisa' '/elisa/svn/!svn/bc/33/trunk/elisa' path not found
<carlos> what does it mean?
<kikoX> Keybuk, so the hypothesis is that the archive publisher creates source package names when it shouldn't.
<carlos> other than the import failed...
<ddaa> no clue
<kikoX> Keybuk, it is particularly interesting that the sync did not create the name.
<kikoX> that's a good clue into the codepath.
<Keybuk> kikoX: it may not be sync-related, but that's the first example I've found that doesn't have the extra names
<ddaa> carlos: apparently, it tried to ls something that does not exist in the repository
<ddaa> carlos: which might suggest a corrupt log
<carlos> ddaa: they use external repositories links
<carlos> not sure its technical name
<kikoX> Keybuk, definitely interesting.
<carlos> ddaa: they have two trees and when you checkout one of them, you get the other included
<ddaa> carlos: that would be the culprit then, I have seen nothing in the code about such a thing
<ddaa> ha, I see
<ddaa> the equivalent of module configs for CVS
<carlos> right
#launchpad 2006-05-23
<ddaa> lifeless: does svn_oo support the svn equivalent of module configs?
<Keybuk> kikoX: obviously the biggest problem for us is that it means bugs are getting assigned to packages that should not exist, so there's nobody who's bug contact for them, or even looking for them
<lifeless> externals ? dont know
<Keybuk> so I've been going down the list of packages and trying to look for "bugs on binaries" too
<Keybuk> so will see if I find any more examples that prove or disprove that syncs aren't doing it
<ddaa> carlos: can you file a bug about that, provided I can stay focused on importd long enough, I will come around to in the medium term
<ddaa> (a few months) unless somebody contributes code after we release cscvs
<kikoX> Keybuk yeah. this needs to be fixed ASAP
<kikoX> cprov is on it
<carlos> ddaa: ok, will do
<carlos> ddaa: thanks for looking into it
* ddaa -> bed
<kiko> salgado, what's the RT number?
<salgado> kiko, 9143
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<kiko> hey Znarl 
<Znarl> Hello
<kiko> sorry to bump you this late
<salgado> yeah, sorry for the short notice
<kiko> Znarl, salgado filed RT 9143
<salgado> it's all my fault
<Znarl> It's fine.  How can I help?
<lifeless> hi znarl. thanks
<kiko> but basically we need to ensure lifeless and you synchronize on flicking the switch for the shipit apache redirect setup 
<kiko> it's only really a problem for shipit.ubuntu
<Znarl> RT#9143.  
<Znarl> ok.
<kiko> lifeless, Znarl: perhaps #canonical-meeting?
<kiko> Znarl, it's important that it be done more or less in sync with lifeless or else the redirect will break until the rollout happens.
<Znarl> Sure.
<kiko> salgado, I'll let you handle things on #canonical-meeting :)
<Yannig> Hum, problem with the server :(
<Yannig> OperationalError
<Yannig> A server error occurred.
<kiko> Yannig, oops id?
<Keybuk> OperationalError
<Keybuk> A server error occurred.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> ok, somebody beat me
<Keybuk> kiko: no oops, just "*BOOM*"
<kiko> Keybuk, Yannig: the system is being upgraded, hold on for some turbulence
<Keybuk> kiko: it told me 14 minutes not more than 3 minutes ago :p
<kiko> apparently lifeless is not wasting a minute
<lifeless> Keybuk: sorry, it lied to you
<kiko> we normally have a launchpad is down page
<kiko> for some reason it's down too
<carlos> kiko, lifeless: are you doing the rollout?
<kiko> yep
<carlos> I didn't finished with mark's branch merge...
<kiko> carlos, too late now :)
<carlos> I guess..
<carlos> anyway, I'm going to merge it tonight as I told SteveA...
<carlos> kiko: about https://launchpad.net/bugs/45164
<carlos> kiko: mpt told me that we should not add the navigation links to the bottom of the translation form, because people would click on 'Next' instead of submit translations and that would make them lose their translations
<carlos> there is already a rejected bug about it
<kiko> I see. then dupe it.
<carlos> ok
<Yannig> The "launchpad is down" page is up :)
<Yannig> Any idea when it should be back? Nothing hurrying but I was about to download po file and I'll have to go to bed reasonably early :)
<lifeless> 10 minutes 
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<lifeless> web ui is back
<carlos> lifeless: hi, why does my pqm request say: "Request for non-PQM managed branch" at http://pqm.launchpad.net/ ?
<salgado> carlos, are you using a bzr repo and the pqm-submit plugin?
<carlos> no, I'm using a wave bzr repository and the old bzr-submit-merge script
<carlos> it worked this morning
<carlos> after the knit migration
<salgado> odd
<lifeless> I encourage you to switch to pqm-submit
<salgado> lifeless, is there a workaround for bug 45306?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45306 in bzr "LocationConfig should look for options on parent locations when they're not found" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45306
<salgado> I think that's going to be a problem for people using pqm-submit and not manually rsyncing their branches up
<lifeless> salgado: yeah, we should change that
<lifeless> I think the workaround is 'write the code'
<kbrooks> is the shipit code proprietary?
<carlos> lifeless: is it included with bzrtools?
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<lifeless> carlos: no, I think that james's repository use page documents how to get it
<salgado> gotta go now. be back in a few minutes
<carlos> ok
<kbrooks> is the shipit code proprietary?
<kbrooks> is the shipit code proprietary?
* kbrooks waits
* kbrooks prepares for the stuff.
<carlos> kbrooks: yes, it is
<kbrooks> carlos: why?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kbrooks> hmm, i have a bug?
<carlos> kbrooks: https://launchpad.net/faq <- Please, look at "Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?"
<carlos> mpt: morning
<carlos> lifeless: pqm-submit seems like fixed the issue, but the old request is stalled or at least, looks stalled
<carlos> anyway... it's too late already here... and I missed the production update..
<kbrooks> um, i have a bug, carlos 
<carlos> I will continue tomorrow
<carlos> kbrooks: where?
<kbrooks> "3 CDs requested in 2006-01-01. 3 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-01-03."
<kbrooks> but I DID NOT request there cds on january 1, 2006
<kbrooks> three*
<carlos> kbrooks: please, file a but about it at https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bugs
<kbrooks> OK.
<carlos> kbrooks: thanks
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night!
<stub> lifeless: was jubany acting up?
<stub> ahhh - would have been the shipit rollout
<lifeless> stub: I found the rollout instructions a little ... sparse.
<lifeless> i.e. no db backup in there
<lifeless> nor info on bouncing librarian/authserver etc.
<lifeless> I've added some info and some nicer ways of doing things
<stub> yup. db backup takes over an hour, so we need to rely on dailys now (and pitr when set up)
<stub> well... cloneing the db would be faster, but still too slow
<lifeless> well, we downed it and just copied the pg dir, took about 15 minutes
<elmo> rsync it before and after should be faster tan 15 minutes
<lifeless> elmo: sure. we were adhocing it - I woke up to a 'please rollout and stub is sick' email
<stub> ahh good - you found push.py (work in progress but useful)
<lifeless> stub: :)
<lifeless> stub: the notes I have on the rollout page may be useful for commands push could run
<stub> yup
<Keybuk> kiko: those dups are still definitely getting created by the uploader
<Keybuk> s/dups/strange sources/
<Keybuk> a package that just added new binaries created them
<Keybuk> I had a thought though
<Keybuk> could this be a result of overrides?
<lifeless> popping out for a bit
<salgado> lifeless: is pqm still disabled?
<mpt_> "-537 revision(s) pulled."
<mpt_> heh
* stub wanders off to hospital
<mpt_> !
<jamesh> mpt_: your branch history was canonicalised
<jamesh> mpt_: leading to a shorter revision history
<mpt_> uh oh
<mpt_> I just finished all the steps on RocketfuelToKnits
<mpt_> And now I've merged rocketfuel into MaloneSimplifications
<mpt_> and got a conflict
<mpt_> and the conflict's MERGE-SOURCE is something that's from neither rocketfuel *nor* MaloneSimplifications
<mpt_> it's from a separate branch
<mpt_> spiv?
<mpt_> Yes, now MaloneSimplifications branch is full of code from the other branch
<mpt_> Is there a missing step 6 in those instructions?
<mpt_> jamesh: any ideas?
<jamesh> mpt_: what commands did you run exactly?
<mpt_> Exactly the commands given on RocketfuelToKnits
<mpt_> and then
<jamesh> so what command produced the "-537 revision(s) pulled." message?
<mpt_> 2006-03-MaloneSimplifications> bzr merge ../rocketfuel/
<mpt_> The -537 was a long time beforehand
<jamesh> if it was from the "bzr pull --overwrite" command, then that might be expected
<mpt_> sure, you explained that
<mpt_> I don't think it's related to my problem at all.
<jamesh> it basically reports (# of revisions now - # revisions before)
<jamesh> so bzr picked a weird merge base
<mpt_> My problem is that my copy of rocketfuel now contains stuff from one of my branches.
<jamesh> okay.
<mpt_> Which doesn't really surprise me, since I used "bzr pull --overwrite" from the branches into rocketfuel
<jamesh> when you were upgrading your branches, did you do the "bzr pull --overwrite" stuff onto a copy of rocketfuel-built, or the main copy you use?
<mpt_> but when I asked about that yesterday, spiv and lifeless said it was fine
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=bjornt]  Fix bug #36420 (archive-cruft-check redesigned, old script kept for tests), fix bug #41600 (buildd-sequencer crashes, add socket_timeout config option), fix SPR.getBuildByArch() (using selectFirst properly), merge elmo's sync-source fixes. (r3568: Celso Providelo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36420 in qprocd "archive-cruft-check broken" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36420
<mpt_> jamesh: I don't understand that distinction
<mpt_> I keep one copy of rocketfuel-built to merge from. I don't change it directly.
<jamesh> mpt_: when you do "bzr pull --overwrite foo", you are overwriting the branch history of the current branch with the history of "foo"
<jamesh> so you'd be modifying rocketfuel-built
<mpt_> I know
<mpt_> that's why step 2 seems so strange
<jamesh> if you've done all the upgrades, just rsync down rocketfuel-built again to get it back to normal
<jamesh> step 2 says "Pull your branch into your rocketfuel-built (or a copy of it),"
<mpt_> yep
<mpt_> and when I went through this yesterday, I pointed out that this would mean that the second branch I did would end up with the history of the first and second branches
<mpt_> and that the third branch I did would end up with the history of the first, second, and third branches, and so on
<mpt_> and that that seemed strange
<jamesh> there are two concepts of "history" here
<mpt_> so was it wrong after all?
<jamesh> see this picture: http://blogs.gnome.org/attachment/jamesh/2006/04/23/0/bzr-repo.png
<jamesh> think of each of the nodes in the graph as a particular state of your source tree
<jamesh> the blue line indicates the line of development you've taken in your branch
<jamesh> and the collection of all the nodes includes stuff you've merged
<jamesh> so with the instructions on the RocketfuelToKnits page, the last branch will contain the history of the other branches in the sense that those nodes will be in the branch's internal repository
<jamesh> but it won't contain the history of those branches in the sense of the blue line indicating the line of development for the branch
<mpt_> ok
<jamesh> does that make things clearer or less clear?
<jamesh> :)
<mpt_> so the other branches now have records of the changes, but not the changes themselves
<jamesh> the changes of your other branches wouldn't be in the linear branch history, no.
<jamesh> the reason for the complicated steps on the RocketfuelToKnits page is that converting weave data to knits is expensive
<jamesh> the already converted version of rocketfuel contains most of the tree states as your local branches in knit format
<mpt_> So, RocketfuelToKnits is missing a final instruction: "When you've converted all your branches, rsync your copy of rocketfuel-built again so that it doesn't contain code from any of your other branches."
<mpt_> Is that accurate?
<mpt_> "rsync down", even
<jamesh> so the "pull --overwrite" command just adds the missing nodes as knit data so it can trace the blue line for that branch
<jamesh> which is cheaper
<jamesh> that sounds accurate.
<mpt_> thanks jamesh
<mpt_> ok, next question:
<mpt_> "To push a standalone knit branch to chinstrap the first time..."
<mpt_> Is that necessary for existing branches, or just newly-created ones?
<spiv> mpt_: sorry, was afk for a bit.  You and jamesh are right, I'll update the instructions.
<spiv> Oh, someone beat me to it :)
<jamesh> mpt_: after having upgraded your branch to knit format, basically all the revision control files have changed
<mpt_> :-)
<jamesh> mpt_: if you don't mind pushing 200MB+ for each branch, you can ignore it :)
<mpt_> oh, so I should do it anyway
<jamesh> the idea is to put something similar to the branch in place on chinstrap, so that when you rsync your branch you are only sending the differences
<mpt_> assuming that the changes in each of my branches are less than 200 MB :-)
<mpt_> right
<spiv> mpt_: "bzr push" will preserve the format of an existing branch, so it would push your local knit branch to a remote weave branch if it already existed, which would be massively slow.  So you should do it for every converted branch you want to push.
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> so maybe it should be step 6?
<jamesh> spiv: good point. Hadn't thought of that ..
<spiv> Probably, I only added that note quickly last night before I went to bed.
<mpt_> spiv, and it has an error
<spiv> Ideally, we'd use repositories...
<mpt_> bash: /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel.knits/launchpad/devel/: is a directory
<mpt_> stray slash?
<mpt_> two stray slashes?
<jamesh> mpt_: did you do "cp" or "cp -a"?
<mpt_> ahaha
<mpt_> I did "-a"
<spiv> The trailing slash shouldn't matter.
<mpt_> Yes, the problem wasn't the missing "-a", it was the missing "cp"
<spiv> Oh, right :)
<jamesh> mpt_: thanks for cleaning up some of the text on the WokringWithSharedRepositories page
<mpt_> Well, lifeless asked me to read it, so I was just practising
<mpt_> "bzr: WARNING: This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/trivial/"
<mpt_> Then what *does* it update?
<jamesh> the repository data and the branch data
<jamesh> i.e. the stuff that pqm cares about
<mpt_> ok
<mpt__> lifeless: When will PQM be available again?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> "bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications/ does not exist."
<spiv> mpt: That's right.
<spiv> mpt: You're missing a /home
<mpt> a-ha
<spiv> It would be nice if it said which part of the path specifically was causing the problem...
<spiv> Although I think that's hard to do 100% correctly, because it optimistically tries the full thing, and the error the SFTP server sends doesn't contain that information.
<mpt> spiv: If you're using --overwrite, what's the point of the ssh chinstrap cp... before it?
<spiv> mpt: overwrite won't make it push what's already there.
<mpt> So how does --overwrite differ from not overwriting?
<mpt> "Ignore differences between branches and overwrite unconditionally"
<spiv> It just tells it to continue even if the branch you are pushing to has a different history to yours.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> and knits vs. weaves = different history
<spiv> Specifically, if the rocketfuel you cp from is more recent than when your branch branched off rocketfuel, the push would refuse to work without --overwrite.
<spiv> Because you would be overwriting revisions that aren't in the branch you're pushing.
<spiv> It's not about knits vs. weavs.
<spiv> weaves, rather.
<mpt> ok
<spiv> It's about bzr refusing to overwrite revision 1234 with a different revision 1234 by default.
<spiv> The help for --overwrite probably ought to be clearer that it's talking about overwriting revision history, rather than talking about just blinding sending everything.
<spiv> s/blinding/blindly/
* spiv sets up some repositories
<spiv> Or a repository, I should say...
<mpt__> spiv: I lost my Internet connection while pushing, and now I get "bzr: ERROR: Lock error: File 'branch-lock' already locked"
<mpt__> Should I just delete that file?
<spiv> mpt__: try the "bzr break-lock" command.
<spiv> I've never bumped into this myself, though, so I'm just making educated guesses :)
<jamesh> spiv: one thing to note: doing an sftp push of a branch inside a shared repository can cause some sections of the ~/.bazaar/branches.conf file to be shadowed (if you use the pqm-submit config I gave on the WorkingWithSharedRepositories page)
<BjornT> SteveA: ping
<jamesh> it creates an entry for $repository/$branchname giving the push location, and bzr doesn't look at sections for parent directories
<SteveA> BjornT: hi
<Keybuk> hi guys,
<SteveA> hello scott
<Keybuk> just to give you an idea of the problem caused by that "sourcepackagenames exist for things that aren't source packages" bug
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/reports/unpublished.html
<Keybuk> we've got 182 bugs assigned to them at the moment :-/
<BjornT> hi SteveA. just wanted to make sure you were awake. i'm leaving my place now, so i'll be at your place in 20 minutes or so depending on traffic.
<SteveA> okay, fine
<mpt__> hmm, that didn't work
<Keybuk> do people in here know about schooltool ?
<lifeless> fsvo about
<mpt__> bah
<Keybuk> lifeless: it's sitting in main, but begging to be moved to universe
<lifeless> its python right ;)
<lifeless> SteveA is probably the most aware of the circumstances/policy about it
<Keybuk> it doesn't appear to be seeded anymore
<SteveA> hello scott
<Keybuk> don't know if it ever has been
<SteveA> i know a little about schooltool
<lifeless> its a tool
<lifeless> for schools.
<lifeless> ^ a little ^
<sivang> morning all
<Keybuk> hmm, that's odd actually
<Keybuk> edubuntu-server depends on it
<SteveA> i haven't followed recent development
<Keybuk> oh,
<Keybuk> school*bell*
<Keybuk> what's that one? :p
<SteveA> schoolbell is a product based on schooltool, a cut-down version that just does calendaring
<jsgotangco> hmm that's odd if ubuntu-server depends on them
<SteveA> rather than calendaring + attendance for schools + other schools stuff
<Keybuk> ok, it's that that's fallen out
<Keybuk> I should probably just seed it somewhere, yes?
<Keybuk> it should be in main and not universe?
<SteveA> i guess so.
<SteveA> ubuntu is the primary distribution channel for schooltool
<Keybuk> it looks like schooltool used to depend on schoolbell
<SteveA> jinty would know more
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<stub> Bah - 14kb/s from chinstrap via ssh :-(
<Keybuk> yeah chinstrap is poorly today
<SteveA> jamesh: we're due to have a call sometime soon, to talk about review processes
<Keybuk>  08:15:55 up 89 days, 15:27,  5 users,  load average: 5.58, 4.91, 4.49
<SteveA> Keybuk: what's up?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.
<jamesh> Keybuk: we did the knit upgrade yesterday, so I guess everyone's branches are churning
<Keybuk> that's what I figured
<SteveA> you mean, lots and lots of rsync and disk IO?
<SteveA> what does user archvsyn do?
<SteveA> jamesh: so, skype call?
<jamesh> seems to be rsyncing launchpad logs from gangotri
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<lifeless> top shouls 87 % in IO wait
<lifeless> *shows*
<lifeless> bzr conversions are memory hungry, but there is no python in top-sortyed-by-memory
<lifeless> lots of rsyncs though ;)
<lifeless> however, I think aide is the culrpit
<freeflying> need help. can not sign COC  error:str: The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable).
<carlos> morning
<freeflying> carlos: hi, why can't Isign coc now? thx
<carlos> freeflying: I guess your problem could be https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<carlos> SteveA: hi, around?
<freeflying> carlos: thx, just the same
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<spiv> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> spiv: shall we have a skype call?
<spiv> Sure.
<carlos> SteveA: mark's branch was rejected (and anyway, I was late for the rollout)
<carlos> SteveA: I'm doing the knit migration to merge rocketfuel into that branch and solve any conflict I find
<stub> Using sftp, will the 95Mb inventory.knit need to be pushed in entirety?
<lifeless> stub: no
<lifeless> stub: the 2M index is downloaded, the new data calculated, and then appended to the inventory.knit and new index entries appended to the index.
<stub> But can you do that on push with sftp?
<lifeless> I'm describing what sftp push with knits does.
<lifeless> What are you asking?
<stub> I didn't think you could append with sftp. I'm wondering if I bzr push an updated branch to update a previous push, using sftp, if the entire inventory.knit will need to be shoved up ?
<lifeless> sftp supports append
<stub> ok
<lifeless> what will happen is that the 2M index is downloaded, the new data calculated, and then appended to the inventory.knit and new index entries appended to the index.
<carlos> stub: hmmm, I see my branch with the needs-reply status... but I didn't get any email with the review
<stub> I'll resend
<carlos> could you resend it, please?
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> stub: are you working today, or still sick?
<stub> working
<carlos> ok, could you take a look to my email about the DELETE SQL commands?
<carlos> stub: we should run all those SQL commands as soon as possible to close that issue with Kurdish
<stub> resent
<carlos> stub: got it, thanks
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<carlos> stub: btw, I sent you an email to have a meeting to talk about the RSS feature that will use that new API
<carlos> stub: when would you have time to have such meeting?
<stub> carlos: I have two patches from you, one with a number of updates and a single delete. And another with just deletes. Both need to run?
<carlos> that will answer some of your questions raised on that review email
<stub> carlos: Now if you like.
<carlos> stub: the second on with deletes is a modification of the single DELETE in the first patch
<carlos> s/on/one/
<stub> ok. So only run the updates from the first patch, and all the deletes from the second
<carlos> stub: well, you can just execute the first one
<carlos> stub: but the delete is really, really slow
<carlos> I rewrote it with 25 differente deletes to reduce the amount of time we would have the table locked
<carlos> but it's still too slow
<carlos> if you could give me a hint to reduce its execution time...
<carlos> SteveA: do you have time now to talk about the RSS feature with stub?
<stub> It will be slow - it is a big table.
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<carlos> stub: will that lock Rosetta?
<stub> Maybe
<SteveA> even if you run it with no isolation?
<SteveA> oh, you're not talking about the RSS output being slow
<stub> SteveA: The individual queries will each take a few minutes.
<SteveA> you're talking about the update sql patch thing being slow
<carlos> SteveA: no, sorry, talking about data migration too
<SteveA> i can talk about RSS now
<carlos> ok
<stub> So I said we need a mockup of the RSS feed we are after, and then I could review the appropriateness of the API.
<carlos> stub: the idea is to prepare an RSS feed with latest updated POTemplate
<stub> I'm not sure what sort of an RSS feed people wanted by reverse engineering the API changes
<carlos> that way, translators would subscribe to it to know when new strings appear
<stub> That is vague. We need a mockup. Just .txt will do
<SteveA> carlos: so, can you prepare a short amount of text, in a chinstrap pastebin
<SteveA> that explains what you want to see in an RSS reader?
<SteveA> like 
<carlos> so the RSS feed would use IPOTemplate.title as its title and the URL canonical_URL(potemplate)
<SteveA> --------
<carlos> sure
<SteveA> 11 July 2006: Foo uploaded whatever <--- link to http:///.....
<SteveA> By John Smith
<SteveA> Whatever
<SteveA> --------
<SteveA> etc.
<carlos> SteveA, stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileA8eN9F.html
<carlos> I guess it would be more or less that way
<carlos> all that information is stored inside the POTemplate object
<carlos> and the API I added is returning a list of all POTemplates we have
<stub> So we will have an RSS feed per (distribition, sourcepackage), or is it just coincidence that your mockup only contains one sourcepackage?
<carlos> leaving to the RSS feed code the decision of the amount of potemplates to show
<ddaa> hello
<carlos> stub: well, I wrote it so we could have an RSS feed for the whole system and others specific to a distrorelease, a productseries or a distrorelease and sourcepackagename
<carlos> stub: it depends on the context object we use, IPOTemplateSet or IPOTempalteSubset
<carlos> ddaa: hi
<stub> I'll need to go over your code and estimate how expensive it is doing these queries on request. I suspect we will need to refactor it to use events and a message store similar to what was specced for RSS feeds in Brazil.
<carlos> stub: I added the new field to the POTemplate object so we only need to use one table to get the information and reduce the query time
<carlos> the new field is a cached value with the last date when it was updated
<carlos> so I guess it depends on the amount of potemplates we have in our database
<SteveA> stub: this is meant to be a quick fix for a communication problem we have right now
<SteveA> so, if it will work, i'd like to get something out without refactoring, then refactor later
<stub> What does 'updated template' actually mean might have happened?
<SteveA> (that is, assuming that refactoring is time consuming)
<carlos> stub: we got a .pot upload into the system
<carlos> stub: that is newer than the previous upload
<carlos> so we accepted it to be imported into the system
<stub> A pot upload will not delete the previous pot? The old one is still there?
<carlos> well, not delete but update
<carlos> will add/remove strings from the previous one
<stub> I'm more interested in what a user sees if their RSS reader is polling every 60 minutes, and several uploads of the same potemplate were made during that period.
<carlos> only the latest one will appear
<carlos> so yes, it's a removal from that point of view
<stub> Will the new POTemplate get a new id?
<carlos> no
<stub> This is making the RSS feed generator much more complex, and only applicable to this particular feed - it will need rewriting for future feeds.
<stub> Each article will need a unique, unchanging id. We can't use the id's we have in the database, as they are mutating. And we also have to store publication dates and such too.
<SteveA> stub: so, you think using an events-table would be simpler?
<stub> An events table will mean the feed generator will work on anything that can fill in a similar structure, and the table will also be usable for emailing noifications, or pushing notifications out via other means such as IRC or Jabber.
<carlos> stub: I don't understand this... you say that we need a unique ID
<stub> We need an events table anyway to store the information the RSS feed needs to be stable (article ids etc)
<carlos> and we have such unique IDs
<carlos> but you also say that they will be mutating... why?
<carlos> potemplate.id will not change at all
<stub> Each article in an rss feed has a publication date, an id, title, and content. The id can't change. The publication date can't change (there is a different field for last changed).
<stub> So if you upload a potemplate 3 times, each article generated needs a stable and unique id and publication date.
<carlos> we have that
<carlos> potemplate.datecreated could be used as publication date
<carlos> and then potemplate.date_last_updated as the last changed
<carlos> would that be enough?
<carlos> ony date_last_updated will be changed with every update
<stub> That might work. It depends on if the readers support last changed well.
<stub> I'll go over the RSS2.0 spec again quickly...
<carlos> ok
<stub> What you are suggesting is we only ever publish a single feed item per potemplate, but update the information on each upload.
<carlos> if that's possible, yes
<carlos> I know nothing about RSS details
<carlos> so I'm not sure if that's possible or not
<stub> Hmm... no date changed in RSS. That must be Atom I was thinking of.
<stub> It might be possible to generate a guid using the POTemplate.id and last_changed - that should cover things.
<carlos> stub: could I do anything to help there?
<stub> Nah.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will apply your review changes
<stub> Just need to figure out caching of the feed, so it only gets regenerated evey 30 mins or so.
<stub> So we don't want to generate the feed on the fly, or we reward people who set their refresh time to tiny amounts.
<stub> We can't pregenerate the feeds and serve them of the filesystem via Apache as there are too many of them.
<stub> We could use Squid to serve and cache the RSS feeds, but that adds another moving part to the Launchpad production environment.
<stub> Probably the best option is to cache in the main PostgreSQL database.
<stub> I'm still leaning towards maintaining an events table as described in https://wiki.launchpad.net/RssFeeds personally
<SteveA> we can cache rss in apache
<SteveA> but...
<SteveA> stub: if you want to implement RssFeeds, it looked mostly fine to me.  it needs a little updating though.
<uws> rss feeds are pretty straightforward to implement most of the time (i've done in several webapps)
<SteveA> ANNOUNCEMENT: launchpad development meeting in 2 hours.
<SteveA> now is a good time to ensure your activity reports are up to date.
<stub> carlos: The code is setting potemplate.last_update_date instead of potemplate.date_last_updated
<carlos> stub: really? hmmm, I wonder if I forgot to run tests after that change...
<stub> carlos: I'm curious as to why we are setting it in the getLastTranslator method (a hidden side effect), and setting it to whatever was specified in the templates headers instead of the current time.
<carlos> stub: it's not done inside getLastTranslator...
<carlos> stub: it's done inside import_po
<stub> Yer - misreading diffs.
<carlos> stub: about the value... that date is the actual date when the pot file was generated
<carlos> there could be a newer version with a newer date
<stub> But we can't rely on it because it is user input. Or at least we can't rely on it to be the actual time it was last modified.
<carlos> well, it's supposed to be updated on .pot generation time
<carlos> not manually handled by the user
<carlos> but gettext
<stub> We are still trusting the remote environment and people to work the way you expect them to (rather than the way they want to, which might be different)
<carlos> the user handled field is for .po files not .pot files
<carlos> stub: right
<carlos> stub: so you think we should use current time instead?
<carlos> ok, I see your point and is a good concern
<carlos> will do it that way
<stub> It all depends on what you want date_last_updated to store. If you want it to store the value from that header, it probably should be renamed and I can't rely on it for RSS feed generation (so we will still need a date_last_updated set to CURRENT_TIMESTAMP anyway)
<stub> We definitely want a limit argument passed into the new methods, which is propagated through to the select() calls.
<stub> Which I guess means the methods should also be renamed, removing the 'All'
<ddaa> carlos: re users-don't-read
<ddaa> carlos: maybe the default for that selector should be "I don't know", then
<stub> Or If I do foo.select(blah)[:200] , does that issue the SQL with a LIMIT command? 
<stub> c/command/clause/
<stub> Geez... my rocketfuel-built rsync is still syncing. 3 hours!
<ddaa> yowzer, it would probably have been faster for you to download it as a tarball
<ddaa> interesting
<ddaa> just compared rsync and nested-pull (a trivial script that does pull on every nested tree) for rocketfuel built
<ddaa> rsync ran in 1 min 30s
<ddaa> pull ran in 1 min 20s
<ddaa> (wallclock time)
<carlos> stub: it should, yes
<carlos> stub: I'm returning a selectresult
<stub> carlos: No need for the limit argument - slicing the select results issues the SQL with the LIMIT
<stub> ok
<carlos> stub: about the date field, I will do what you suggest, that field is specific for the RSS feature
<carlos> no need to have the header value parsed
<stub> ok. Will it get updated if someone uploads an identical potemplate?
<carlos> ddaa: it's already the default
<ddaa> hehe hehe hehe
<stub> The TranslationSubscriptions spec was using a checksum to detect rather than a timestamp.
<ddaa> carlos: okay, that why this quote is funny
<carlos> stub: yes, it will be updated
<ddaa> it's not obvious from just the quote
<carlos> ddaa: ;-)
<carlos> ddaa: ok, I will update it to show that fact
<carlos> ;-)
<stub> carlos: Do we care if we tell users that the template was updated when it actually hasn't been modified at all in this particular case? I suspect it wouldn't happen often?
<stub> Will we ever be doing bulk potemplate uploads that could cause this case?
<carlos> stub: I think is ok to do it that way until we implement the checksum thing you noted
<stub> ok
<stub> carlos: I think we can run with what we have after you have fixed the naming of the column and the typo I mentioned earlier. If we want to make the feed richer though (eg. '44 new message id's added, 12 removed' etc.) we will need to refactor.
<carlos> yeah, I know
<carlos> but the idea is to provide a basic functionality, so it's ok to go with what we have atm
<stub> SteveA: Are you sure our Apache is capable of caching?
<SteveA> i'm sure it can be made so by the admins
<SteveA> they've done it for the wiki sites
<stub> Cool. If they are doing the wikis, a few thousand RSS feeds shouldn't be a burden.
<lifeless> if apache can't, we can always stuff squid in front
<lifeless> :)
<SteveA> they're doing the ubuntu website, which is a moin wiki
<stub> lifeless: This is a quick hack. I've got other plans for doing this properly ;)
<lifeless> 2.6 is coming out very soon, with all the rproxy stuff in it. going to rock.
<carlos> stub: Could you give me a patch number for my db patch?
<carlos> stub: also, I assume that with the two changes you noted, I can request a merge into rocketfuel, right?
<stub> The db patch also needs an index added -- CREATE INDEX potemplate__date_last_updated__idx ON POTemplate(date_last_updated);
<stub> carlos: patch-40-56-0.sql
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<stub> r=stub
<jamesh> mpt: have you seen this? http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/
<stub> carlos: And file a bug for the RSS feeds so it doesn't get dropped
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: hah -- they implemented menus
<jamesh> SteveA: among other things, it lets you write code in Java and it translates it to javascript
<stub> Sounds similar to mochikit, but in Java.
<jamesh> SteveA: letting you use Java development tools to debug/test the code
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> BjornT: lunch?  ili pica across the road is quick and kinda edible
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, sounds good.
<ddaa> stub: is there a config for the recently rolled out code?
<lifeless> ddaa: I did not update any configs.
<ddaa> the branch-scanner config has been broken since the last rollout, but the last time I fixed it in place because there was not a production config and because merging anything was way too much pain anyway
<lifeless> ddaa: was not in the RolloutProcedure
<ddaa> I'll add it then.
<ddaa> lifeless: updating the config should happen when creating the production branch
<ddaa> but the "create the new production branch" step is not in LaunchpadRollout
<ddaa> so I cannot add the "update the config" step
<lifeless> ddaa: so add both!
<ddaa> mh, thought that "create the production branch" bit was somewhere else
<cprov> good morning, guys
<carlos> cprov: hey!
<cprov> carlos: yo, how is it going ?
<carlos> burning my hard drive and my DSL line with the knits migration ;-)
<cprov> carlos: it's worth, I would not think twice, it's much faster 
<carlos> yeah
<ddaa> I'm sure we'll find something to bitch about, in time
<carlos> I'm converting branches as soon as I need to merge from rocketfuel
<ddaa> but right now, it feels great
<carlos> ddaa: but not now ;-)
* cprov looks for coffee, back in a minute
<Yannig> I don't if you saw it when I told it last night but the Untranslated strings number does not change anymore since the server update (example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/oc/)
<Yannig> (only the general one: the counter for each template works fine)
<carlos> Yannig: those values are cached ones and I think they are updated once per day
<carlos> so don't expect to get real time updates for it
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<Yannig> So I'll stick to 99,62 % untranslated today :D
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 18 mins
<carlos> Yannig: I guess... not sure if it's executed more often
<carlos> stub: ?
<carlos> stub: talking about the cron job that update the cached statistics
<stub> eh?
<carlos> I don't remember how often is it executed
<Yannig> carlos> I thought it was done at once befoce yesterday, that's why (but I don't really mind, it's just stats :))
<stub> daily
<carlos> Yannig: perhaps yesterday's update was not executed due the production update
<Yannig> I should be able to survive :)
<carlos> Yannig: no, the update was executed today "They were last generated on 2006-05-18 at 07:20:57 CEST."
<carlos> Yannig: you can see it at https://launchpad.net/rosetta on the left portlet
<Yannig> OK
<Yannig> Thanks a lot :)
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> pong
<cprov> stub: could you, please, copy a new production backup to mawson ?  don't override the current launchpad_dogfood DB right now
<SteveA> meeting in 7 mins
<stub> ok
<SteveA> i'm going to take a workrave
<cprov> stub: thank you 
<cprov> stub: btw, could you double check the indexes are correcly installed, I suspect the last copy hasn't proper index, because the performance on publisher was much lower than production. I didn't have time to investigate it properly, though.
<stub> You would have seen errors when restoring from the backup. Most likely, it is because production is running on 4 fast dual core AMD 64's with 32GB of RAM, and mawson isn't.
<cprov> stub: yes, propably (with sarcasm :)
<carlos> stub: hmm what are you going to do with the SQL commands to migrate data that I gave you?
<carlos> are you going to execute it on production?
<stub> carlos: run them ;) I'll kick it off in a tick and we can see if rosetta is affected.
<carlos> lifeless: I cannot believe it... did you added the Hackergotchi images to pqm.launchpad.net? dude!! that's sooo sweet (well, the links are broken, but I love the idea :-P)
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<lifeless> looks like a quoting bug
<lifeless> its just test output
<SteveA> hello
<lifeless> probably failing tests
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPERS MEETING
<carlos> lifeless: ooh... well, it's a good idea anyway ;-)
<SteveA> welcome to this week's launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> starting at 3.01pm sharp, vilnius time
<SteveA> who is here today?
<mpt> me
<malcc> me
<bradb> me
<ddaa> me
<carlos> me
<BjornT> me
<lifeless> oi oi oi
<cprov> me
<spiv> me
<stub> me
<jamesh> me
<salgado> me
<Yannig> I'm here too, but I may not be necessary :p
<kiko> me
<matsubara> me
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<kiko> how is everyone?
<malcc> I tried to switch on my brain this morning, it said: No swap space
<stub> sore
<malcc> Other than that, fine :)
<mpt> I made the mistake of having a nap, and I started dreaming about Launchpad
<SteveA> never the second clown, don't you?
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Are we all using bzr and bzrtools from dapper (kiko)
<SteveA>  * Status of bugwatches work (bjorn)
<SteveA>  * Result of converting to knits (steve)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week
* SteveA allows 10s to object while he removes a teabag from a teacup
<kiko> let's have it at midnight UTC!!11!
* mpt scowls at kiko
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 25 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> ok let's have it at the same time as usual then
<SteveA> it is done
<jamesh> mpt: that's like midday for you
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<mpt> up to date
<ddaa> uptodate
<kiko> as usual
<BjornT> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<jamesh> sent a summary for this week
<matsubara> up to date
<spiv> up to date
<lifeless> up to date
<SteveA> i sent a summary of my activity this week, so if i send today's i'll be back on the straight and narrow
<malcc> up to date
<stub> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<malcc> Yay woo, go us, we rock, etc.
<SteveA> is that a full house (allowing for summaries?)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> well done everyone
<carlos> jordi: up to date
<SteveA> jamesh: be sure to send in today's activity report
<SteveA> thanks carlos 
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''kiko''' to talk to bzrtools and bzr packagers to sort out this nonsense
<kiko> it's been done as you saw via email
<SteveA> do we have consistent compatible bzr and bzrtools in dapper now?
<SteveA> yay
<kiko> has everyone upgraded to bzr-in-dapper?
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> matsubara: take the floor!
<kiko> oops jumped the gun
<matsubara> We're seeing bugs like 1887 and 44834 (Out of order SQL queries). stub, spiv?
<SteveA> bug 1887
<SteveA> bug 44834
<matsubara> where's ubugtu when we need it?
<spiv> I wish I had even half a clue about how that happens.
<matsubara> both a private
<matsubara> s/a/are
<SteveA> I'd like Ubugtu to give the bug URL nonetheless, in these cases 
<stub> Haven't looked further into this. As far as we can tell, it is impossible. It has not been reproduced in a controlled environment.
<matsubara> so, I should just ignore it when it hits the oops report?
<SteveA> would having the value of locals up the stack be any help diagnosing this from oopses?
<SteveA> or any other particular diagnostic data?
<kiko> could it be server overload?
<matsubara> what can I do that might help?
<salgado> can't this be the same issue with the merge people test that is failing randomly?
<stub> I'm at a bit of a loss on what we can do to debug this further.
<stub> salgado: Yes - quite likely.
<SteveA> kiko: i don't think so.  it seems like a correctness issue.
<SteveA> correctness shouldn't suffer when the server gets loaded
<spiv> kiko: I'd say only if postgres has extremely wierd and subtle bugs.
<SteveA> although, perhaps it could be that python does more gc when memory is tight
<kiko> mmmm. yeah, but maybe it happens only when there is pressure on the server. random guess, anyway
<SteveA> not sure about that though
<SteveA> or if there's more blocking on IO
<SteveA> so more time to do gc
<kiko> having the loadavg would be ideal in the OOPS report
<kiko> it's clear that out
<spiv> It's interesting that it only tends to affect certain pages, rather than randomly victimising everything.
<jamesh> IIRC, the Python GC is only triggered by creating/deleting objects
<kiko> of course, having  the loadavg of the /database box/ may be even more useful
<kiko> spiv, well, the pages which are used the most, it appears, no? standard statistical spread?
<spiv> jamesh: And calling gc.collect(), but otherwise that's my understanding too :)
<SteveA> i don't think it is a database box issue -- i think it is more likely that sqlobject makes things less correct
<SteveA> than we have a correctness problem in postgres
<stub> kiko: loadavg will not be interesting. cpu utilization maybe, but my gut feeling is that this isn't a client issue.
<jamesh> Given the way the SQL statement log is recorded, it can't be a multithreading issue
<SteveA> stub: isn't a client issue?
<jamesh> it only records statements from one thread
<spiv> kiko: Hmm, I don't think so, there isn't enough randomness to the victims.
<kiko> spiv, +translate is the usual victim, no?
<stub> SteveA: Unless our logging is screwed - IIRC when I checked, the queries were being sent correctly to the server.
<kiko> which is by far the most hit page
<kiko> which does writes anyway
<SteveA> stub: i'd like to have a voice call with you about this after the meeting
<matsubara> kiko: yes, but it happened too in +editstatus
<stub> ok
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> time to move on
<matsubara> moving on
<kiko> matsubara, second page most hit I suspect
<kiko> yes let's
<SteveA> matsubara: anything else on the oops report?
<matsubara> Retry Exceptions still happening and bug 31479 would help diagnose the real problem. spiv?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<matsubara> yes lots of things
<jordi> hi
<SteveA> hi jordi.
<matsubara> Steve's patch to tickcount. Steve asked me to test it, but I don't know C enough to understand what the patch does, so I'm not sure if I'm the right person to do it.
<SteveA> ordi: carlos said you're up to date with activity reports
<matsubara> Outstanding Timeouts (bugs 2497, 3991, 6459) all assigned to kiko.
<jordi> sorry I'm late, I was in some other nmeeting
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6459 in rosetta "SoftTimeout error on distribution release language page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6459
<jordi> SteveA: I'm up to date.
<kiko> matsubara, this week I'll have some coding time, fingers crossed
<SteveA> matsubara: i spoke with kiko, and you have other things to do.  i'll get someone else to do it.
<matsubara> From the QA side, while triaging I noticed bug 43263. Rosetta can't handle Dapper Universe packages, so is it difficult to add some page that tell people to not report bugs asking to add the templates? Currently users end up in a page that tells them to ask the inclusion of the template via Rosetta list or reporting a bug.
<matsubara> I'd like to suggest that malcc be assigned to bug 44914, since he's working on soyuz and he could do that while getting confortable with the code.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43263 in rosetta "No translatable templates for Dapper Universe packages" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43263
<spiv> matsubara: 31479 is on my todo list, but I'm unlikely to get to it until late next week.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44914 in soyuz "Updade soyuz tests to use Zope 3.2 style " [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44914
<malcc> I'm happy to take 44914
<kiko> matsubara, great suggestion!
<kiko> carlos, what do you say about dapper/universe?
<kiko> malcc, thanks!
<carlos> matsubara: well, the thing is that edgy will have universe imported
<carlos> matsubara: we are going to add a feature to solve the problem that prevented us to import universe
<SteveA> bug 31479
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<carlos> I'm preparing an announcement about dapper translations, I will add there an explanation about it anyway and jordi should add an entry to our FAQ explaining it
<carlos> jordi: ^^^ 
<jordi> explaining wghat?
<jordi> oh I see
<jordi> that dapper has no universe in rosetta
<jordi> okie dokie
<carlos> right
<matsubara> carlos: great. shouldn't be a problem then. and edgy will open soon, right?
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<carlos> matsubara: as soon as dapper is released
<jordi> yeah, we hope the edgy process will be smooth from the beginning
<kiko> okay then.
<SteveA> matsubara: anything else?
<matsubara> I'm done SteveA , thanks
<SteveA> thank you matsubara 
<cprov> malcc: glad you assume 44914, i can help, since there is a lot and I need to learn more about new test style
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<stub> shipit urls
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> stub: what's that?
<stub> Which is new, but I suspect urgent
<SteveA> got an RT number?
<stub> No - lifeless CC'd it. 
<spiv> pushsftp log file access (rt #8372)
<stub> And I can't mention details in public
<SteveA> stub: i saw that karl fixed some vhost thing recently.  is that it?
<kiko> stub, hasn't it been handled yet?
<spiv> It's progressed slightly since last week, but it's still outstanding.
<SteveA> spiv: when do you want rt 8372 to be done by?
<stub> Oh... seems to be working now.
<spiv> SteveA: sooner rather than later ;)
<SteveA> spiv: when will you start work on that stuff?
<SteveA> like, monday, tuesday?
<spiv> SteveA: early next week would be great.
<stub> shipit seems to be ready to announce then.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> MeetingAction: stevea to ask admins about rt 8372 to see if they can finish it before tuesday
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<stub> Production was updated to HEAD about 10 hours ago by lifeless. This was primarily to get shipit-for-dapper landed. I believe we are still waiting for new DNS changes and Apache rewrites done before we can announce it is open and the new surprises.
<stub> Staging is currently not being updated daily for shipit testing. Please let me know if I can switch the updates back on.
<stub> Erm... ignore the 'still waiting' but
<stub> bit
<salgado> stub, yes, you can swith the updates back
<stub> ta
<kiko> yeah, shipit's already live
<SteveA> on all hosts?
<SteveA> all domains rather
<salgado> all
<kiko> yes
<salgado> we even have requests from different domains
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> amazing
<kiko> lifeless, Znarl, salgado: outstanding work
<SteveA> carlos: you have the translation priority stuff that needs landing still
<carlos> SteveA: it's on PQM again
<kiko> SteveA, I think that could wait till next tuesday?
<SteveA> okay.  so, we'll want that cherrypicked when it lands
<kiko> I mean, we will have updates to go in by then
<carlos> SteveA: lifeless offered to cherry pick it
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> kiko: please talk with me about that after the meeting
<SteveA>  * Are we all using bzr and bzrtools from dapper (kiko)
<kiko> so, Are We?
<kiko> I am
<bradb> yar
<carlos> I am
<BjornT> me too
<mpt> me
<stub> yer
<malcc> Yup
<spiv> yep
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> ii  bzr            0.8-0ubuntu1   bazaar-ng, the next-generation distributed v
<SteveA> ii  bzrtools       0.8.1-0ubuntu1 Collection of tools for bzr
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> well
<kiko> I know salgado and matsubara aren't but we will move them to dapper this week.
<ddaa> not bzrtools
<salgado> not the most recent one, but I'll upgrade right away
<SteveA> (I ran:  dpkg -l bzr bzrtools  )
<salgado> we're using a two weeks old version, or something like that
<SteveA> kiko: done?
<kiko> SteveA, yeah.
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<SteveA>  * Status of bugwatches work (bjorn)
* ddaa rm's his bzrtools symlink
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> One branch (bugwatches-rework) I haven't been able to merge due to test failures in 30-mergepeople.txt. With that branch, a branch which is up for review, the bug watches work as according to the discussion in "Re: Immutable upstream task".
<BjornT> When everything is merged i'm going to ask mpt to take a look at the UI, i'm sure it can be improved.
<BjornT> kiko: btw, you were going to fix bug 42573, how's that going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42573 in malone "Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42573
<kiko> BjornT, I'll have time for coding this week, previous weeks have been very busy
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> BjornT, one question is: did you unconflict and attempt to remerge again?
<BjornT> kiko: i'm resolving conflicts now, i'll try to merge again soon.
<SteveA> BjornT: if 30-mergepeople.txt fails again, please discuss it right away with me/stub
<BjornT> will do
<kiko> BjornT, okay. I'd like to know if 30-mergie fails again
<SteveA> i may need to put some tasks aside and do some sqlobject spelunking
* SteveA moves on
<SteveA>  * Result of converting to knits (steve)
<SteveA> any feedback on using bzr now that we've converted to knits?
<kiko> knits are the future!
<bradb> the speed improvements have so far been very encouraging
<cprov> bradb: +1
<ddaa> got a rsync-like performance on a test I ran this morning
<kiko> ddaa, for push you mean?
<ddaa> (daily update of rocketfuel-built)
<ddaa> kiko: for pull
<kiko> rspush worked for me -- push did not
<salgado> push did work for me
<bradb> m etoo
<spiv> kiko: interesting, someone should talk with you after the meeting and figure out why.
<mpt> Can someone help me push after the meeting? (I'm not strong enough)
<jamesh> working fine for me
<carlos> I guess we could do a bzr merge against rocketfuel instead of getting a local branch first, right?
<cprov> yes, me too. progress bar still a bit obscure
<ddaa> carlos: ?
<mpt> there's a progress bar??
<carlos> ddaa: instead of fetching rocketfuel-build
<carlos> s/build/built/
<SteveA> who will help mpt after the meeting?
<carlos> ddaa: we could do a merge using sftp now, right?
<ddaa> carlos: ha, yes
<ddaa> carlos: looks like it would perform reasonably
<kiko> I think it's very fast
<ddaa> though I still find rocketfuel-built useful for keeping in touch with config changes
<lifeless> ddaa: for those of you in europe. latency will still make the brazilians and australians cry
<ddaa> carlos: looks like it would perform reasonably for us who live on the right continent
<carlos> ok
<kiko> ha ha
* SteveA will find someone to help mpt, after the meeting
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<ddaa> got one
<ddaa> CHANGE: remove the redundant cruft from the launchpad configs. Only keep config entries for the machines where a system is deployed.
<mpt> CHANGE: stop mailing me translation import statistics every day
<mpt> It's interesting information, but it should be on Launchpad (/distros/ubuntu/+translations), so non-Launchpadders can read it and Launchpadders don't have to
<kiko> KEEP: translation import statistics! I definitely want to have that logged daily
<kiko> it is vital information for keeping track of how the Dapper import/export process is working
<SteveA> change: use topics for the launchpad list
<mpt> So, why not on Launchpad?
<carlos> mpt: it will not make sense when all things are done
<kiko> mpt, it's a little more complicated than that. if you are curious /msg carlos after the meeting.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> KEEP: fast review
* SteveA does a countdown
<slux> how am I supposed to add comments to bugs on launchpad? clicking the link at the end of the page just jumps to the beginning...
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<ddaa> posted a cscvs review request yesterday, got a replay today. Still one outstanding though :)
<SteveA> 6
<kiko> slux, what browser? javascript on or off?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<ddaa> BAG: sourcecode/ breakage AGAN
<SteveA> 2
<lifeless> ddaa: bjornt just woke up ;)
<SteveA> 1
<slux> kiko, Firefox 1.0.8
<SteveA> done.
<slux> breezy's latest
<kiko> slux, JS off by any chance?
<SteveA> kiko, slux: the channel is about to become *very* noisy
<SteveA> you may want to continue elsewhere
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> go ahead, state your sentences
<mpt> DONE: MaloneSimplifications fixes, PageHeadings spec, bugfixes, knits
<mpt> TODO: land MaloneSimplifications(!!!), portlet trimming, menus, specs
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: text searching, unless preempted by basic Rosetta RSS or impossible-sql-query-problem
<ddaa> DONE: switched to importd/cscvs coding
<ddaa> TODO: bugfixes to seamlessly handle CVS repo migrations, a ton of cscvs cleanups, bzr-native imports
<ddaa> BLOCKED: bzr test failures blocks sourcecode/ merges _AGAIN_
<stub> DONE: Mainly production stuff and did something nasty to my wrist
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<salgado> DONE: ShipItForDapper, some small changes on the mirror prober
<slux> kiko, it's on
<salgado> TODO: Finish the new custom-request page for shipit and get it on production
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: supermirror pull list stuff, sprint scheduler work, convert to knits, WorkingWithSharedRepositories documentation, code reviews
<jamesh> TODO: finish sprint scheduler work, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: improved the bug watch widgets. bug fixes. reviews.
<BjornT> TODO: Work on my assigned bugs list, fixing the most important ones.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: can't merge bugwatches-rework branch due to 30-mergepeople.txt failure.
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, bug triage, oops bugs
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: PoMsgSetPage, API to add potemplate RSS, import queue review, bugs #35631, #38472, #44529, #37078, #41071, debugged and fixed a bug with the batching code while using it with POMsgSetPage
<carlos> TODO: Fix tests after the migration of POMsgSetPage to the standard batching code, finish #35631 and a set of easy to fix bugs noted at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/CarlosPerelloMarin, migrate translations from breezy to dapper
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35631 in rosetta "Karma handling on Rosetta is broken" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38472 in amarok "Korean instead of Kurdish imported into Rosetta" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38472
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44529 in rosetta "Translation import queue query needs validation." [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44529
<malcc> DONE: Learnt more, fixed some bugs, finished startup admin
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37078 in rosetta "+admin page for IPOTemplate is not working for Rosetta experts" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37078
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41071 in openoffice.org "All ooo-translations are overridden by the English originals" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41071
<lifeless> DONE: knit rf upgrade, various bzr tweaks and improvements.
<lifeless> TODO: travel finalisating, europython talk abstract
<lifeless> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> kiko: with JS turned off, the form would never get hidden
<bradb> DONE: Laptop died. Various bug fixes. Spent some time on implicit subscriptions.
<bradb> TODO: Land implicit subs. Fix OOPS bugs as they appear.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<malcc> TODO: Learn more, fix more bugs, sprint with cprov next week
<kiko> DONE: finished perf reviews, helped ShipIt definitions and rollout, upgrade trees, production report, architecting. 
<malcc> BLOCKED: No.
<jordi> DONE: list Email, imports of new templates
<spiv> DONE: bug 44182, bug 44183, worked on bug 41414, reviews, knit upgrade, started ubuntu wiki stuff.
<spiv> TODO: ubuntu wiki stuff, make importd tests (and thus check_merge) pass with bzr 0.8, sftp server bugs.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44182
<kiko> TODO: coding! some minor reviews and assist shipit post-rollout, catch up with team activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<SteveA> DONE: management, menus, review
<SteveA> TODO: menus, management, various
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> TODO: clear Needs_Review in the queue, pending teams creations
<kiko> BLOCKED: various email responses by stub, SteveA, cprov and others
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> BLOCKED: on jamesh updating the error reports cron-runner too
<cprov> DONE:archive-cruft-check redesign, queue-ui, various pending fixes in buildd-UI
<cprov> TODO: sprint with malcolm, PPA design consolidation
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> kiko: please state your blocked issues in more detail
<stub> I haven't got any kikograms flagged for response
<jamesh> kiko: I'll look at getting the weekly report thingee done tonight
<kiko> SteveA, I can't remember all of them, but off the top of my head: experimental server, database removal analysis for source package names, some database optimization queries I sent in...
<stub> Oh - bogus sourcepackage stuff
<kiko> there are other things, I need to look at my sent-mail
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> stub, that's sore because the distro guys are very inconvenienced by this
<stub> I responded to experimental server
<kiko> only you
<kiko> - write access to staging
<kiko> - milestones and upstreams
<salgado> mpt, can you have a quick look at bug 5812? (I'm sure you'll know what I can use to avoid the issue I mentioned in the last comment)
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/bugs/5812
<stub> I never wanted the sourcepackagename table in the first place ;)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> - ppa-ng tables
<SteveA> it's almost meeting ending time
<kiko> (please please help with that)
<kiko> (it is my coffin)
<SteveA> okay, that's it
<SteveA> not even time for a countdown-of-dooom
<kiko> okidokie
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> mpt: will you do the meeting summary again this week?
<mpt> naturally
<ddaa> lifeless: you might have noticed that the bzr test suite fails in pqm
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<ddaa> that is blocking the cscvs merges, AGAIN
<lifeless> ddaa: well, as bzr.dev is managed by pqm, I haven't noticed that.
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh, ddaa, lifeless: would one of you please help mpt with bzr push
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<cprov> stub: would be nice if you can comment the sql view solution proposed by kiko for ppa-ng, is it feasible ?
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<lifeless> ddaa: spiv and I are working on this. I have some branches to publish for him.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'll forward you the failure
<kiko> cprov, I'm trying to avoid our funeral earlier!
<stub> kiko: I only have the sourcepackagename query from you. I don't have a record of ppa-ng (or even know what the abbeviation stands for)
<ddaa> mpt: SteveA: I need to have lunch now
<kiko> stub, you got email on it though: Subject: REVIEW: cprov/ppa-ng
<SteveA> stub: i have a phone call to make, but can we talk on skype after that about the data disordering issue?
<jamesh> stub: personal package archive - next generation
<stub> SteveA: ok
<kiko> stub, the email starts by saying
<SteveA> ta
<kiko> Daniel, Stuart, I need some advice from you below on how we can reduce
<kiko> the impact of this change. Full diff:
<slux> hm, the firefox should be pretty much stock, only unusual thing about it is that it's locked down for public access
<mpt> brb
<stub> found ppa-ng message
<kiko> slux, it's odd because it appears that javascript is broken. can you check the javascript console, clear it, and reload the page?
<kiko> stub, do you filter stuff that is directly To: you?
<stub> kiko: No - just gives me duplicates and makes my life hard
<kiko> stub, when I add you to the To: it's because I expect you to read it as directed to you
* ddaa -> lunch
<cprov> stub: good, looking forward to your comments, maybe we can sort this out easily exploring SQL views
<kiko> otherwise I'd just leave the standard CC:s
<kiko> because I know you subscribe to everything
<kiko> stub, is there another technique I should use? forward you emails?
<stub> kiko: No - I read them. I don't always respond - most of the time I'm CC'd other people answer queries or I'm not actually needed.
<kiko> stub, your opinion is one that I highly value, so I usually hang on waiting for an answer from you
<mpt> Can anyone help me with bzr push?
<kiko> mpt, what happens?
<jamesh> mpt: what did you try, and what error did you get?
<LarstiQ> only with non-launchpad specific issues
<mpt> jamesh: I lost my Internet connection part-way through pushing. When I try again I get "bzr: ERROR: Lock error: File 'branch-lock' already locked", even after "bzr break-lock" (which produces no output).
<lifeless> mpt: do bzr break-lock URLYOUWEREPUSHINGTO
* jamesh has flashbacks of arch
<slux> kiko, if using the chrome url to access the console is acceptable, I didn't get anything in there when reloading the page...
<mpt> that seems to be working, thanks lifeless
<mpt> Is it a bug that break-lock doesn't return a proper error?
<kiko> slux, yeah, it's accessible. and you say javascript is running? what happens when you click on a status line in the table at the top of the page?
<jamesh> mpt: if you ran "bzr break-lock" without an argument, it would have operated on your local branch
<jamesh> mpt: it then successfully broke the stale locks on that tree (all zero of them)
<mpt> ok, now it's stopped again
<mpt> with exactly the same error
<mpt> bzr: WARNING: This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications/
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Lock error: File 'branch-lock' already locked
<jamesh> mpt: try ssh'ing into chinstrap, and change to the branch directory
<stub> kiko: I don't see why your a) option requires yet another layer of views (securepackagepublishinghistory becomes a view, I think you suggested), when we could just update the existing views on securepackagepublishinghistory
<mpt> jamesh: done
<jamesh> mpt: does "ls .bzr/branch-lock/" show anything?
<kiko> stub, some of the queries are directly on SSPPH and SBPPH.
<mpt> mpt@chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications/.bzr $ ls branch-lock
<mpt> branch-lock
<mpt> that's all
<lifeless> mpt: 'ls' please
<kiko> stub, and those queries would still need to be band-aided
<stub> kiko: The fallout from doing it would be a pain anyway, as any updates would need to be refactored to use the underlying table (unless I went sick on table rules, which I'd rather not)
<mpt> mpt@chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications/.bzr $ ls -l | grep lock
<mpt> -rw-rw-r--    1 mpt warthogs         0 May 14 09:55 branch-lock
<mpt> -rw-r--r--    1 mpt warthogs         0 May 18 07:12 branch-lock.write-lock
<slux> kiko, if you mean clicking on the link under "Affects", a form for changing the bug details appears on the page
<stub> Cause we don't have updatable views
<lifeless> mpt: this branch is in 0.7 firmat
<lifeless> *format*
<lifeless> mpt: you need to perform the same upgrade procedure you did on your devel machine, on chinstrap
<kiko> stub, no, we'd change all queries to use the view, and leave inserts inserting into the right table
<lifeless> then it will all work better
<mpt> oh, foo
<kiko> stub, as it works today for other views.
<lifeless> right now, you should rm branch-lock.write-lock
<kiko> stub, the main difference being that the SSPPH and SBPPH table queries would be done on the views.
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  try this: change to the /home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad directory and move 2006-03-MaloneSimplifications out of the way
<slux> clicking the link at the end of the page makes "Virhe: icon.getAttribute("src") has no properties
<slux> Lhdetiedosto: https://launchpad.net/@@/launchpad.js
<jamesh> mpt: then "cp -a /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel.knit/launchpad/devel 2006-03-MaloneSimplifications"
<slux> " appear (sorry for the newlines)
<jamesh> mpt: that'll give you a rocketfuel branch at the right location
<lifeless> jamesh: wrong tree
<jamesh> lifeless: oh?
<lifeless> jamesh: /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless> that .knit one is going to be deleted RSN
<jamesh> lifeless: well, the "cp" trick won't work for that one because it is in a repo (last I checked)
<lifeless> jamesh: true. So use branch!
<mpt> cancel the cp?
<lifeless> mpt: no need, it will work ok.
<lifeless> its just out of date now
<jamesh> mpt: nah.
<jamesh> lifeless: it is close enough though
<mpt> ok
<kiko> stub, can you consider that and follow-up via email?
* mpt -> food, brb
<kiko> slux, how odd. 
<jamesh> mpt: now on your local machine, run "bzr push --overwrite sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/..."
<stub> kiko: I'm seeing a choice between complicating the data model or complicating the code. I'm leaning towards complicating the code, because the data model in this area is already too complex. The existing views were justified because the queries were just getting too complex and because grabbing wrong rows would be a security hole (with embargod stuff).
<slux> "https://launchpad.net/@@/launchpad.js" is the source of that error
<stub> kiko: Splitting the tables might be an option
<slux> Line 155
<jamesh> slux: is there any other earlier errors?
<kiko> stub, complicating the code.. seems to be a non-option. did you look at the diff?
<kiko> stub, the risk and potential for us missing or getting a callsite wrong is /very/ large
<kiko> stub, this code is not unit-tested.
<kiko> (and yes, that is being addressed, but more slowly than ppa-ng is going it appears)
<stub> What is the risk?
<cprov> kiko: yes, I agree with you on this point, code is already enough complicated & untested.
<slux> jamesh, I'm getting some uncaught exceptions, NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CONVERT_JS in the console, it's not just that page though
<kiko> stub, did you /read/ the patch?
<stub> ie. What could happen if code thought a personal package archive was not personal? Something that shouldn't getting rolled out into the official release?
<stub> I'm reading it
<jamesh> slux: try this: open the JS console and clear all the messages.  Then reload the bug page and try to expand the comment box
<cprov> stub: system break down, data model corruption andso on 
<jamesh> slux: that way you'll only have the messages from the LP bug page
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<slux> jamesh: what should expand the comment box? the link that jumps to the start of the page and is labeled "add comment to this bug"? :P
<kiko> stub, getting something wrong could range from disaster to bad
<kiko> slux, yes. that link shouldn't behave that way, though.
<jamesh> slux: yeah.
<slux> jamesh: doing that results in the first icon.getattribute error and that exception
<jamesh> slux: I'm wondering if the javascript run when the page loads is failing
<jamesh> slux: are there any other messages?
<slux> jamesh: nope
<cprov> stub: a noise in the current publication system has extremelly bad consequences over the distro team, mirrors, etc and it's hard to detect in the model (remember dup librarian filenames took 3 days to debug)
<jamesh> slux: that's weird.  the img element it is looking up is created in the onload handler
<stub> Do personal package archives need all that embargo and security stuff?
<stub> cprov, kiko: ^^
<kiko> stub, probably not.
<jamesh> slux: do you see a little arrow next to the "Add comment to this bug" link?
<cprov> stub: no, it's not strictly necessary 
<stub> Might it be necessary? I'm thinking about the pros and cons of splitting the personal stuff from the .... erm... impersonal?
<slux> jamesh, just the text
<kiko> stub, it might be a nice-to-have feature but is not really necessary
<kiko> given the fact that embargo only really makes sense for stuff that is going through a security process
<kiko-afk> I need to skip out for 30m for an appointment, but email is appreciated
<malcc> If we stick with one table, can we reduce the risk of old-school queries by implementing PPA with an existing field, eg having a new distrorelease name for my personal version of dapper?
<kiko-afk> or cprov can keep it
<malcc> We already know the code doesn't muddle up different distros
<jamesh> slux: there is meant to be an arrow pointing to the right next to the link, that changes to a down arrow when the form gets expanded
<kiko-afk> malcc, mmmm. it would mean a new distrorelease entry, which is dangerous.
<SteveA> stub: call in 15 mins?
<stub> SteveA: ok
<cprov> stub: by being personal we can also model it _private_ and it will reach some level of security 
<kiko-afk> well, not dangerous per se, but certainly causes the data model to become weaker in semantic
<malcc> kiko-afk: That seems to be the underlying tradeoff here, to choose a different data model than the most semantically clear one, to try to mitigate the risks from the code change
<slux> jamesh, right. the only thing between the comment boxes and the footer is the link that reads "Add comment to this bug", there's nothing but whitespace on either side of it or between footer/comment boxes and it
<cprov> malcc: kiko is right, since even PPA packages are target to an existent distrorelease
<kiko-afk> malcc, yes, you're right. I'm mainly proposing using views to try and mitigate the risk, but...
<slux> so I guess I'm not seeing all I should be for some reason..
<kiko-afk> slux, can we see a screenshot?
<kiko-afk> anyway, bbiab
<malcc> cprov: Yes, it would effectively mean giving distroreleases parents which are other distroreleases, so my personal dapper becomes semantically a child of the main dapper
<malcc> Anyway I less than half have a clue about this data model so I'm just making stuff up here
<malcc> Although the advantage of implementing PPA as a tree in distrorelease would be I could make a personal version of your personal version of dapper...
<mpt> heh
<mpt> jamesh: bzr: ERROR: No repository present: 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications/'
<cprov> malcc: that's the derivation model, which overkill for PPA, since includes specifics semantics for archive publication, domination and etc, that are not necessary for PPA.
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<slux> jamesh, kiko: http://lib2.vaasa.fi/shot.png
<malcc> cprov: Hmm, ok, but if we need that model anyway, we can turn bits of it off for PPA and only have to implement one model
<malcc> cprov: Otherwise we implement two systems, one for distro derivation the big way, and one for distro derivation on a small scale for PPA
<cprov> malcc: and also improve things we don't like from the current publication model but we can't experiment in the main publication tables (like apt-ftparchive dependency and filesystem based archive)
<mpt> lifeless: --^
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<mpt> Any idea about fixing that error?
<cprov> malcc: yes, having two system for the same issue freaks me out, fixing bugs twice would be utterly distressing
<ddaa> bah, dapper bzrtools does not have my switch plugin
* ddaa re-enables local bzrtools
<malcc> cprov: I need to read around this issue more, I'm just starting. But all my instincts are telling me PPA is a special case of derivation and we should implement this once only
<cprov> malcc: after pondering a lot, I'm really inclined to use the SQL view approach and deal with complex DB arreangement instead of be in risk of break the code or having two models for the same feature
<cprov> malcc: I'm glad that you interested and aware of this topic, I think it'll be the main topic of our sprint. Would you like to face this problem with me ?
<malcc> cprov: Yes, I think this is the ideal problem for us to work on together
<SteveA> stub: i'm running skype
<mpt> lifeless / spiv: By the way, if rocketfuel.knits is going away RSN, the "To push a standalone knit branch to chinstrap the first time" instructions on RocketfuelToKnits should be updated
<lifeless> jamesh: can you finish helping mpt out ?
<lifeless> jamesh: its 2330 for me
<ddaa> mpt: why use standalone branches at all?
<ddaa> at least for lauchpad
<mpt> ddaa: Because I haven't had repositories fully explained to me yet, and I'm doing one thing at a time
<cprov> malcc: great, I'll do some reserch on writable SQL views, but first of all, we needs to reorganize the spread queries on SSPPH/SBPPH, currently it's awkward how we do this.
<ddaa> mpt: let's go to #bzr, and I'll give you as full an explanation as you wish
<spiv> mpt: fixed, thanks.
<mpt> ddaa: ok, how about tomorrow? It's 1.30am, and I just want to push this branch while people are here
<ddaa> if you prefer
<mpt> In my current state, if you explained repositories to me I'd have forgotten by tomorrow anyway :-)
<ddaa> there's really not much to understand
* mpt wonders if rm-ing the branch on chinstrap, then following spiv's new instructions, will work
* mpt tries
<Who_> kiko-afk: are you around?
<ddaa> heya, somebody up for a quick review? Got a branch fixing the annoying logging in the importd test suite.
<ddaa> mh, gotta admit sftp push is not terribly fast yet
<kiko-afk> Who_!
<ddaa> ha, my rocketfuel repo was still weave :)
<Who_> kiko: did you get my email?
<kiko> Who_, I did, I need to tackle my inbox shortl
<kiko> y
<Who_> yea, that's fine - I had to get the email address off Launchpad and wasn't 100% certain I'd got you :P
<kiko> you got me!
<Who_> well I'll wait my turn for your time then. Thanks very much :)
<kiko> thanks
* kiko gets the lowercase failure
<slux> oh well, ended up adding the comment on a different system that had ffox 1.5
<kiko> slux, that actually worked?
<slux> kiko, yeah
<slux> wonder if it does on a stock breezy badger with 1.0.8... this one should be rather close to that...
<kiko> slux, we use breezy here and no problems, so I don't think so
<slux> kiko, it's really strange then.. the only customization I've done to this one is a firefox.js that has some of the prefs set as locked
<kiko> any prefs that are worth mentioning?
<slux> kiko, I don't know really... the only javascript related stuff is the firefox javascript popup prevention etc.
<spiv> slux: hmm, maybe it's possible that popup prevention interferes with some onload javascript that page depends on...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  make bugtasks editable if they don't have a bugwatch. some other fixes as well. (r3569: Bjorn Tillenius)
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> my patch is a winner :)
<kiko> slux, how about trying that firefox.js in the newer version and seeing if it also breaks?
<kiko> SteveA, so it appears my patch may have helped the 30-mergie
<slux> kiko, now that I found the correct lockdown file and removed it for a test I found what disables it
<slux> kiko, it's simply preventing javascript from changing images (the last checkbox in the js permission ffox preferences)
<kiko> aha
<kiko> slux, would you be able to file a bug on that, explaining how to reproduce?
<SteveA> kiko: so, you added some gc stuff
<kiko> I did indeed
<SteveA> kiko: so i reckon it may be an sqlobject/sqlos object's connection issue
<kiko> even more than the recommended amount
<kiko> it went well over the RDA
<SteveA> ODed on OJ
<slux> sure, if that's needed... quite straightforward though, 5 clicks or so :P
<kiko> slux, thanks -- we are ODing on tasks right now
<mpt> eh
<mpt> What should .bzr/parent contain for Launchpad branches?
<kiko> mpt, sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<ddaa> without trailing newline
<ddaa> actually
<mpt> thanks
<lifeless> mpt: .bzr/branch/parent
<ddaa> on knit branches it's not there anymore
<lifeless> mpt: .bzr/parent is not used nomore
<lifeless> goodnight all
<mpt> So the error message is out of date?
<ddaa> as lifeless said, except if your branch is a light checkout is actually removed one more level
<mpt> "Please identify where you want submitted merges to occur in .bzr/parent (or use bzr pull --remember)"
<ddaa> hu?
<ddaa> Where does that come from?
<mpt> oh, never mind
<mpt> that's from the publish script, not part of bzr
<mpt> ok, now I'm cooking
<ddaa> what's the dessert?
<ddaa> boys'n berries ice cream?
<mpt> Dessert is PQM
<mpt> It's berry-colored at the moment
<mpt> http://pqm.launchpad.net/
<mpt> Is that bug 42866?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42866 in pqm "Web UI dies with NotImplementedError if a "patch" command is in the queue" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42866
* mpt reports a bug anyway
<stub> carlos: That first DELETE is being really slow because you are joining with the Person table in the subquery, but the Person table isn't in the WHERE clause (or being used). So the subquery is returning several orders of magnitude more rows than it needs to.
<carlos> stub: really?
<carlos> :-(
<spiv> mpt: It looks like the same traceback as 42886, anyway.
<carlos> could you fix it or should I do it and send you it back?
<mpt> bug 42886
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42886 in hotkey-setup "ibm-acpi volume control unpredictable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42886
<spiv> mpt: er, 42866 :)
* mpt will assume spiv means 42866 :-)
<stub> carlos: Yup. Nasty bug because there is no warning ;)
<mpt> So now I can't tell whether MaloneSimplifications is in the queue or not
<mpt> anyway, bedtime
<spiv> mpt: damn.
* ddaa would really like pMock in launchpad
<spiv> Well, for the record, PQM is processing a branch from carlos, and has two more in the queue, then a mystery command that breaks PQM.
<kiko> spiv, it just breaks the HTTP. it's not a big deal
<ddaa> or mock, or some or other mock-object implementation
<spiv> Which means mpt's merge isn't in the queue.
<ddaa> kiko: what would you think of that?
<spiv> Or, if his is the mystery command, it may as well not be because the odds of mpt meaning anything other than star-merge are low :)
<kiko> ddaa, you mean, something better than Snapshot?
<ddaa> snapshot?
<ddaa> kiko: I mean something that provides a mock-object implementation
<SteveA> ddaa: what is this mock-object stuff for?
<stub> carlos: Delete took 10 seconds with it removed ;)
<ddaa> so we would not have to implement our own half-assed mock objects everytime we need it
<SteveA> what do you mean by "mock object" exactly?
<ddaa> SteveA: it's for unit testing
<SteveA> is there a project you can point me at to look at these?
<carlos> stub: wow....
<malcc> SteveA: Put mock objects into google, a lot has been written about them (mostly in the Java world)
<ddaa> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?MockObject
<SteveA> ddaa: i mean, a specific implementation you think we should consider
<ddaa> I have experience with no specific implementation so far
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> a couple of candidates could be http://pmock.sourceforge.net/ and http://python-mock.sourceforge.net/
<SteveA> i have discussed with bjorn and (i think) stub in the past about using our interfaces to create mock objects
<SteveA> the interfaces describe the boundaries of units
<ddaa> SteveA: I have a lot of uses for mock objects in non zopy stuff, too
<SteveA> and so by using interfaces, we can get reasonable mock behaviour, without needing to say a great amount
<ddaa> now that I'm starting to grok unit testing, I'm finding uses for them in cscvs and importd
<SteveA> ddaa: you may use interfaces to describe any python systems you like
<SteveA> it is a descriptive idea, not something that a system must conform to in order for you to use this approach
<ddaa> I'm very far form convinced that interface are sufficient, and that it's worth adding them just for mock object testing purposes
<ddaa> actually, except for security wrapping purposes, I am not yet convinced of the usefulness of interfaces except in some very spethial applications (zope and twisted have a lot of implementations and adapters, so that make sense there)
<ddaa> even in launchpad, I see we use interfaces for two purposes: security wrapping and automatic form generation
<LarstiQ> mock objects aren't only good
<ddaa> and I'd rather have the automatic form generation stuff in the content or browser classes
<malcc> Zope interfaces aren't interfaces in the conventional sense, they provide behaviour as well as describing API
<stub> carlos: Does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAXE2I7.html look sane?
<ddaa> malcc: also, I'm not really convinced of the interface for the sake of defining interfaces in general python programming
<ddaa> looks to me like an attempt to force some kind of static type checking onto python
<carlos> stub: hmm, it's a bit difficult to see it, more or less, yes, I don't see any high number that should not be there
* stub commits
<carlos> stub: if you are 100% sure that only translations from rosetta-admins were removed... go ahead
<carlos> removed == DELETE ...
<SteveA> malcc: how do you mean "they provide behaviour" ?
<ddaa> SteveA: well, the next time the issue pops up, I'd really like a mock object implementation that integrates usefully with unittest
<malcc> SteveA: Just yesterday I made a change to how one of our forms validated. I did so by editing an interface class, but my change made no change to any APIs, it just changed the behaviour of some objects
<SteveA> ddaa: file a spec on launchpad
<malcc> SteveA: As in a certain type of database object changed how it validated its fields
<SteveA> that's interesting.  i wouldn't call the constraint in a schema "behaviour"
<carlos> stub: thank you for your help
<SteveA> certainly changing an interface can change the behaviour of parts of the system that look to that interface to inform how they should behave
<SteveA> this is the same as in other systems that allow introspection of interfaces
<SteveA> for example, removing an attribute from an interface may have the effect in the whole application of removing a field from a form
<malcc> SteveA: Yes, most systems with interfaces allow this kind of thing, eg in Java you can include constants in interfaces if you choose, and then make code elsewhere conditional on them
<SteveA> you can make java code conditional on the API of an interface too
<malcc> SteveA: Many coding guidelines call for not doing this, as it's not what interfaces are "supposed to be for"
<SteveA> although, because of compile time type-checking, this is less common except on systems that allow very dynamic assembly of parts
<malcc> SteveA: I think this is another one for over-a-beer
<carlos> jordi: around?
<ddaa> SteveA: too much meta-work
<SteveA> i don't think this is a property of interfaces as such
<SteveA> but more a property of the system that makes use of them
* ddaa goes back to teach importd how to properly deal with repo migrations
<malcc> Hmm, interesting statement!
<SteveA> so i would not say "an interface provides behaviour".  i would say "an interface specifies or constrains the behaviour of other parts of the system"
<malcc> Surely interfaces are given their properties by how they fit into the system around them?
<SteveA> i don't know what you're saying, so i'll leave this for the beer.
<SteveA> i'll note that one thing i'll be doing on launchpad very soon is making it so that we don't need to duplicate method signatures and attributes between implementation and interfaces
<SteveA> yet, we'll still have interfaces
<ddaa> okay, so that's a very different sort of interface than in java
<malcc> Interesting. How will the implementing class indicate which method in the interface it is providing the implementation for, without duplicating the signature?
<carlos> SteveA, kiko-fud: Now that I fixed the bug that required me to be a Launchpad admin, I just removed myself from that team
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> np
<SteveA> ddaa: i agree that there are some differences than in java.  but i think my statement holds true for java too.
<carlos> lifeless: http://pqm.launchpad.net/ is broken atm
<SteveA> malcc: this margin is not large enough for the full explanation.
<SteveA> malcc: so, it's either when the code lands, or over a beer...
<malcc> SteveA: Cool
<spiv> carlos: It'll right itself as soon as it processes the request that's breaking the web UI.
<carlos> spiv: it's already fixed
<carlos> spiv: so it's a problem with test output?
<spiv> Oh, so it is.
<spiv> Interesting.
<spiv> carlos: Did you get a big colourful traceback?
<carlos> yes
<spiv> I doubt it's the test output then :)
<stub> cprov: ~stub/launchpad_prod.20060518.dump on mawson
<cprov> stub: great, could you paste the restore cmdline if it is special ? (don't remember if simply pg_restore will work appropriately) 
<stub> cprov: pg_restore --no-acl --no-owner --dbname=whatever ~stub/launchpad_prod.20060518.dump
<stub> Then upgrade.py, fti.py and security.py as normal
<cprov> stub: ahh --no-acl --no-owner, remeber now, thanks
<malcc> I'm using this: python test.py -vvf canonical pagetests/soyuz to run pagetests, and also editing them at the same time, as it takes a while. The test runner is choking on the .#... files emacs leaves lying around. Is there an easy fix? Pls don't say vi.
<SteveA> there is code in the test runner that attempts to find stuff while ignoring junk files
<SteveA> so it would be a reasonable patch in our test runner and upstream in zope to make it ignore those files too
<SteveA> i think you can also configure emacs to leave the turds in a different place
<carlos> bradb, BjornT: How could I know why rosetta-admins is subscribed to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/41791 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41791 in xfce "Xubuntu-Dapper Drake (AMD64): Missing Terminal RC File" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<malcc> SteveA: Thanks
<carlos> the activity log does not show anything...
<bradb> carlos: indeed, hm, that's a bit curious
<carlos> I'm not completely sure, but I think this is not the first time it happens
<bradb> oh, it's because you are the upstream registrant
<SteveA> malcc: although actually... maybe it is just our test runner
<bradb> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/xfce/
<carlos> bradb: ?
<carlos> I see
<carlos> that's confusing...
<SteveA> malcc: because the way we do pagetests is not how they're done in zope
<bradb> you, i.e., the rosetta admins
<carlos> anyway, I will change the ownership to the register team
<carlos> thanks for checking it
<malcc> SteveA: Thanks, I found the emacs turd-moving recipe and I'm going to go that route
<bradb> no prob
<spiv> malcc, SteveA: the file to look at is lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_pages.py
<spiv> It just filters a listdir with "filename.lower().endswith('.txt')".
<spiv> So if emacs is just prefixing its backup files and not suffixing, then I can see how that would confuse it.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Implemented POTemplate priorities to help our users to know what's more important to get translated. This feature has been implemented by Mark (r3570: Carlos Perello Marin, Mark Shuttleworth, Carlos Perell Marn)
* bradb & # lunch
<spiv> Good grief.  "bzr viz" is about 3000 pixels wide for launchpad...
<kiko> spiv, that's hard work. :)
<kiko> BjornT, you got lucky :)
<BjornT> kiko: yeah :) hard to tell if it was your fix that did it, or something else, though.
<kiko> BjornT, what are you talking about? it is OBVIOUS that my fix is PERFECT!!1
* salgado can bet that kiko's fix is a sleep(5)
<kiko> no it contains advanced gc.collect() calls too
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
* ddaa is singing in the shower
<kiko> ddaa, vostok's loadavg is high. check it out
<Znarl> ddaa : CRITICAL - load average: 161.65, 160.64, 159.85 
<ddaa> wow :)
<ddaa> Znarl: I can have a look, but your judgement is a good as mine. I do not own the code that runs there (spiv and salgado do) and I do not have any priv to manage it.
<jordi> carlos: here
<ddaa> kiko: I know what it is
<ddaa> I bet that a new bzrlib was rolled out
<ddaa> *sigh*
<kiko> rock and rollit
<ddaa> there's a couple of bugs that cause it to mirror a bunch of knit branches as weave
<ddaa> thus doing knit->weave conversion
<ddaa> which is a bad idea
<ddaa> thus meltdown
<ddaa> I made noises about not rolling out the new bzr before that was fixed
<ddaa> a think that can be done to help is put down the branch puller now and downgrade bzrlib until the problems are fixed
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/44183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  
<kiko> ddaa, is that something znarl can do?
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/44182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,Fix committed]  
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/41414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Major,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> kiko: whatever, it's not going to break it anymore...
<ddaa> kiko: combine these three bugs, and do a careless rollout of the new bzr, and you get the current situation
<ddaa> kiko: though stub or lifeless would be best qualified to do it
<ddaa> lifeless was aware of the problem, but we disagreed on the seriousness of the issue
<spiv> ddaa: Are you sure that's the issue?  The new bzr isn't in rocketfuel yet.
<kiko> ddaa, are you sure that's what's up?
<ddaa> not absolutely sure
<kiko> walk the mile
<ddaa> spiv: but the pqm failure I got  when trying to merge cscvs the last time suggest the new bzr is in rocketfuel
<spiv> So a "careless rollout" is unlikely to have changed the bzr in use.
<spiv> ddaa: It isn't.
<spiv> ddaa: I suspect the testsuite of the old bzr in rocketfuel is unfortunately senstive to the *system* bzr being upgraded.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> kiko: okay, so I'm probably wrong
<ddaa> and then I've no clue
<kiko> well, I did say walk the mile :)
<ddaa> what does that mean?
<kiko> go the distance to debug what is wrong
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  Improved security adapters for DistroReleaseQueue and view/template code (r3571: Celso Providelo)
<ddaa> I'm not going to have the time.
<kiko> rock on cprov
<kiko> ddaa, the loadavg is blowing up /now/ though
<ddaa> I about to leave for a school reunion
<kiko> well, what should znarl do meanwhile
<spiv> ddaa: As soon as bzr in rf is upgraded, I will be merging a bugfix for 44183, the code part of 44182 is already in rf, and I have already half-done the fix for 41414.  You can relax :)
<ddaa> spiv: if you can land the fix for 41414 before rollout, there should be no need for manual fixup, that would help my peace of mind a lot
<spiv> (well, assuming reviews don't get in the way, but I don't expect that to be a significant impediment)
* ddaa goes to have a look on vostok
<kiko> cprov-lunch, we will need to make fixing up the source package name creation a priority today
<spiv> It's my bedtime... g'night.
<kiko> night spiv 
<kiko> cprov, I am doing some research as we speak
<cprov> kiko: did you discovered something new ?
<ddaa> Znarl: there seems to be a crazy moin load there
<cprov> s/discovered/discover
<kiko> cprov, well, stub cleared out the DB, and I am going to snapshot the list of bogus SPNs now and in 2 hours
<kiko> cprov, are there uploads being processed in the next two hours?
<cprov> kiko: sure, do you want to stop it ?
<ddaa> Znarl: any clue what could be causing that?
<kiko> cprov, no, let them run
<ddaa> spiv: what does the listbranches script do?
<kiko> cprov, we have a log of everything processed, right?
<Znarl> ddaa : Checking.
<spiv> ddaa: I don't think I've heard of that one.
<cprov> kiko: yes, in lp_archive mailbox in drescher
<kiko> cprov, that's perfect. let's wait for now.
<ddaa> spiv: there's also seem to be a very busy sftp server
<ddaa> spiv: I have no idea what could be the cause
<cprov> kiko: understood, i'm going to office soon 
<kiko> cprov, okay, awaiting your arrival, I already have the data I needed.
<ddaa> spiv: listbranches seems to be old supermirror
<spiv> ddaa: That's interesting.  Neither do I at the moment, but I should be getting access to the logfiles soon, which may tell me something.
<spiv> ddaa: jblack code then?  I know nothing of it.
<ddaa> I think we are just being brutaly DOSed
* spiv -> really sleep
<cprov> kiko: how do you mean ? did you identify the bogus spn creation ?
<ddaa> Znarl: if you have a network activity log somewhere, it might tell something interesting
<kiko> cprov, I have at least times and names that were created
<kiko> that should allow us to debug better
<ddaa> maybe a spam harvester run amok
<cprov> kiko: right
<Znarl> ddaa : Restarting apache will kill off all these old moin processes.
<ddaa> oh, right, the moin thingies have completely crazy cpu times
<ddaa> up to 99 mins
<Znarl> Yes, moin is running as part of wiki.gnuarch.org.
<ddaa> Znarl: is that regular cgi?
<ddaa> because 99 mins cpu time for a regular one-off moin.cgi process is a caracterised DOS
<Znarl> ddaa : Yes, I've never seen moin do this before.  
* mpt sighs at conflicts
<ddaa> Znarl: okay, now that we have that one out of the way, it looks like old supermirror is burning
<ddaa> it looks like something is wrong the the cron
<ddaa> there are two cron.daily runs atm
<ddaa> and large number of listbranches cronjobs too
<ddaa> should probably be safe to kill all the listbranches
<Znarl> ddaa : You'd like me to kill off the listbranches?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> maybe not necessary
<ddaa> I know that jblack stuff is designed to work in massively parallel fashion
<ddaa> so the "thundering herd of cronscripts" thing is probably normal
<ddaa> Znarl: though you probably want to disable updatedb from the cron.daily
<ddaa> especially because the old supermirror involves an insane filesystem hierarchy
<cprov> Znarl: RT #9209, let me know when it's done, thank you
<ddaa> Znarl: I think the load should decrease to something reasonable now
<Znarl> ddaa : OK, lets leave it for a few hours and see if it recovers instead of killing? 
<ddaa> yup
<Znarl> Load seems to be staying around 85 presently.
<ddaa> now, it's steadily decreasing
<ddaa> Znarl: please disable updatedb too
<ddaa> it's a waste of i/o bandwidth on this system
<Znarl> ddaa : OK, good idea.
<Znarl> ddaa, kiko : Thanks for your help.
<Kamion> I'm getting timeouts on all my attempts to fetch translations at the moment; is this known?
<Kamion> (OOPS-138C492 e.g.)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/138C492
<Kamion> it's rather urgent as I need to finalise translations before distro RC freeze
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> Kamion, the language table is locked, apparently.
<kiko> Kamion, have you retried since and obtained a more recent OOPS?
<kiko> Kamion, what are you trying to do, btw?
<kiko> view the desktop pots?
<Kamion> I retried a few times ...
<Kamion> fetch https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubiquity/+pots/desktop and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer which aren't subject to language packs, I need to integrate them into the packaging
<Kamion> OOPS-138A573
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/138A573
<kiko> Kamion, so basically download those translations?
<Kamion> yes
<kiko> yes, language table locked. how strange.
<kiko> Kamion, so far no luck. I'm a bit confused because a lock could not hold on to this table for so long, I thought
<kiko> carlos, stub: ping?
<stub> yo
<kiko> stub, can you check up on kamion's oops? Language table seems to be locked... 
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-18/C492
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-18/A573
<kiko> been locked for at least 20 minutes, stub 
<stub> Try again - I was dropping a large index
<salgado> kiko, http://shipit.async.com.br/requests
<kiko> salgado, connection refused.
<salgado> had to restart, sorry. 
<kiko> stub, works now, thanks.
<salgado> it's up again
<kiko> Kamion, should be working, sorry
<kiko> s/All/Any
<kiko> oh mmm
<Znarl> ddaa : CRITICAL - load average: 26.02, 41.00, 70.44 
<ddaa> looks like it's returning to normal
<Kamion> kiko,stub: works now. thanks!
<kiko> Kamion, sorry bout that
<kiko> ddaa, good work
<Kamion> no problem
<Kamion> hmm, publisher blowing up now
<Kamion> http://librarian.launchpad.net/2735165/u65u22gL5U0AUkGbYhKvKVa4gGS.txt
<Kamion> I think I might just retry that, looks like it could be transient
<kiko> Kamion, yes, just retry.
<kiko> somebody's working on the importqueue
<Kamion> it's running now and apparently working
<Kamion> sorry to be are-we-there-yet, it's a rather stressful day in distro-land
<kiko> Kamion, no worries, help as I can
<cprov> kiko: miscreated spn bug reproduced, do you want do discuss the fix ?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> I have the fix I think
<kiko> come on down
<cprov> kiko: yup
<mdke> spiv: around?
<bradb> kiko: do you have time for a drive-by for bug 33882? it's a bug mark pointed out the other day.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33882 in malone "Critical bugs are listed as 8 in the side bar, but there actually aren't any" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33882
<kiko> bradb, yes I do.
<bradb> kiko: cool, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filec9m2wg.html
<kiko> bradb, can we convert getSearchFilterUrl to have explicit params instead of the **?
<kiko> the ** is what let the bug appear.
<kiko> that's my main reservation.
<bradb> Hm? The bug appeared because some URLs and some search count queries were just wrong.
<kiko> -            unassigned='on')
<kiko> bradb, is unassigned='on' still valid? see what I mean?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bradb> kiko: Ok. Is it sufficient to define enough of the API to work for what it's currently being used for? (i.e. just status, assignee, etc.)
<kiko> bradb, just do it all!
<kiko> what difference should it may?
<kiko> make
<bradb> just seems to be adding unneeded code
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> do you understand what I'm suggesting?
<kiko> removing **extra_params
<bradb> yep
<bradb> replacing it with explicit kw args
<kiko> right
<bradb> I'm just wondering if we need to define all the possible filter args, even though this few only uses like three or four of them
<bradb> s/this few/this view/
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> oh
<kiko> ISWYM
<kiko> is there a place where we can read the standard form schema from?
<bradb> this portlet doesn't have a form. can you elaborate on what you have in mind?
<kiko> well
<kiko> I would like us to be able to determine which options are valid
<kiko> instead of supplying anything via **extra_params
<kiko> if you have a set of fixed options
<kiko> you could validate
<kiko> to see if an extra_param had been supplied which you did not expect
<bradb> i'm suggesting something like def getSearchFilterURL(self, assignee, status, ...):
<kiko> bradb, okay. so what are you asking, then? :)
<bradb> if doing the above for *just the params we use* is ok, or if you want it to be def getSearchFilterURL(self, assignee, status, every, other, possible, param, that, exists, even, though, we, dont, use, them, here):
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> no, just the params we use of course
<bradb> ok :)
<kiko> if you wanted to do the complete solution
<kiko> you could try and obtain a list of such params
<kiko> and then, well, use kwargs and validate the kwargs with them. but that's fluff.
<kiko> good work
<kiko> bbiab
<bradb> cheers
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fix bug 33882 (Critical bugs are listed as 8 in the side bar, but there actually aren't any) (r3572: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33882 in malone "Critical bugs are listed as 8 in the side bar, but there actually aren't any" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33882
<marienz> I'm probably just being daft, but why does launchpad.net/people/marienz/ tell me "Ubuntero:  Not yet"? What's an ubuntero?
<LarstiQ> marienz: someone who has agreed to and signed the code of conduct
<marienz> ahhh
<LarstiQ> marienz: btw, you're not at SANE, are you?
<marienz> err
<marienz> what's a SANE? :)
<LarstiQ> marienz: sane.nl
<LarstiQ> sane2006 is taking place this week in Delft
<marienz> ahh, nope
#launchpad 2006-05-24
<kiko-fud> bradb, ping?
<kiko> bradb, I just had an idea
<kiko> sorta
<bradb> ?
<kiko> bradb, you know the get*URL()?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> methods
<kiko> bradb, well, so my idea was to have a method which converted a dictionary to a URL and vice-versa.
<kiko> hmmm.
<bradb> that's what urllib.urlencode does, no?
<bradb> at least, the qs bit
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> maybe I'm trying to solve the wrong problem.
<bradb> i attempted BugTaskSearchParams.toQueryString(), and failed
<bradb> it's doable, but just way too complex for this use case
<kiko> bradb, yeah, that's what I was thining. BTSP.toQueryString() and fromQueryString() (the latter being a classmethod)
<DiDjCodt> hello
<DiDjCodt> would it be possible to ship me about 256 ubuntu CDs ?
<bradb> kiko: maybe an adapter from the request to BugTaskSearchParams?
<kiko> yeah, yeah
<kiko> DiDjCodt, visit shipit.ubuntu.com. this is not the channel to ask for CDs.
<DiDjCodt> ok, sorry
<kiko> bradb, yeah, sounds good.
<DiDjCodt> kiko: who may I ask ?
<kiko> DiDjCodt, visit shipit.ubuntu.com.
<bradb> kiko: opened bug 45491
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45491 in malone "Need a way of converting a request to a BugTaskSearchParams and back" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45491
<kiko> bradb, yeah, wishlisty but nice.
<kiko> good work
<bradb> just a thought: if we had keywords here, we could group together refactoring bugs.
<kiko> we could use a refactoring milestone ;-)
<bradb> dirty!
<bradb> :P
<kiko> that's my middle name
<bradb> heh
<aa_> hello :)
<aa_> I am in the process of moving from svn to bzr. Now, I am going to do bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/$person-or-team/$product/$branchname
<aa_> this is ok, yes?
<kiko> aa_, so far so good. yes!
<aa_> ok, but is there a staging I can test it on?
<kiko> not for bazaar I don't think.
<aa_> and if I utterly mess it up someone might fix it for me?
<aa_> (I tend to mess up)
<kiko> how could you mess up? well, you can also push to +junk, of course
<kiko> $person/+junk/$branchname
<aa_> if I put in on the supermirror, do canonical pwn me?
<kiko> pwn?
<aa_> I am not giving up any legal rights of my code etc etc?
<mdke> are you serious?
<kiko> no, of course not
<kiko> it's just a public code repository
<aa_> I would hardly care
<aa_> Berlios was down for 12 hours today
<aa_> as long as stuff like that doesn't happen alarmingly regularly, they can have my code :)
<mdke> interesting though that you would even contemplate that possibility
<aa_> hmm, I guess it is interesting. I didn't mean to offend, of course.
<mdke> yeah
<LarstiQ> candidate for the faq?
<mdke> i think canonical needs some more open-source marketing love
<mdke> otherwise people will start seeing it in the same light as MS or something
<aa_> I was just thinking exactly that.
<aa_> but not MS, more FSF and all that lot
<mdke> if you think about it, canonical do sponsor an awful lot of open code, and get a bad press for LP
<aa_> oh not ture, we all love canonical
<LarstiQ> aa_: heh, I'm afraid that is not true
<aa_> really?
<aa_> wow, harsh
<aa_> I advise my open source devs to use ubuntu
<mdke> well, you thought there was a possibility of them stealing your code, for a start
<LarstiQ> aa_: really, nor is it true that we all love the FSF, so it seems
<aa_> well, my rationale to my thinking I guess was GNU. You know that license thingy
<aa_> sounds insane, but there you go, I dissected it
* carlos -> bed
<aa_> well, personally, I love ubuntu. I barely know who canoical are, and I don't hear bad press.
<carlos> good night !
<mdke> aa_: my bad then.
<aa_> mdke: well, no, you could be right. But having heard it, I am now determined to spread good press.
<mdke> good :)
<aa_> I already blogged launchpad!
<lifeless> morning all
<kiko> hello lifeless 
<LarstiQ> is it me, or are there more junk products being registered?
<lifeless> hi kiko
<lifeless> you guys were taking my name in vain ?
<kiko> pas moi
<kiko> but I was gonna say knits commits are gnarly
<aa_> um, sorry to be a pain, when I attempt a push to the supermirror, I get bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://aafshar@bazaar.launchpad.net/~pida/pida/main does not exist.
<aa_> pida is the group name nad the product name
<kiko> lifeless, is that a known bug in the sftp creator?
<kiko> I think it is, aa_ 
<kiko> there's even a workaround
<kiko> but... I do not remember it
<kiko> aa_, what happens if you sftp manually and mkdir it?
<aa_> oh good thinking!
<aa_> man my brain is off today
<lifeless> aa_: try with --create-prefix
<aa_> lifeless: ok thanks
<aa_> kiko: and for some reason when I make directories by hand, they vanish!
<lifeless> kiko: push only creates the basename unless you give it --create-prefix when it will act like mkdir -p
<kiko> i c
<aa_> lifeless: that worked, thanks
<lifeless> kiko: is it pyflakes that warns of unneeded imports ?
<LarstiQ> aa_: pida the ide? nice
<aa_> lifeless: it does (though you weren't asking me)
<aa_> LarstiQ: :)
<lifeless> aa_: thanks
<aa_> oh man, looks like I am doomed today. So my connection failed mid push, and well I got 0 revisions committed and um, I think I have an empty branch named main
<kiko> aa_, just push again :)
<lifeless> aa_: just push again. Also what bzr do you have ?
<aa_> 0 revision(s) pushed. when I try again
<aa_> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8 the one in dapper
<aa_> although I am trying to push it to the same place
<LarstiQ> the 0 revision(s) pushed message is a bug that is fixed in at least bzr.dev, not sure if it is in 0.8.2
<LarstiQ> aa_: so in all likelihood, you actually succeeded
<lifeless> aa_: '0 revisions pushed' is a bug :). I'm not sure if its in 0.8.2, it is fixed in .dev. The exit code is still correct.
<aa_> oh, but the branch is still empty on the server I think
* LarstiQ tries to branch pida
<aa_> according to sftp, but well, who knows
<aa_> LarstiQ: oh you are so right
<aa_> that is the strangest sftp server I have ever ever seen :)
* LarstiQ grins
<LarstiQ> aa_: well, you only have a .bzr there now
<LarstiQ> aa_: a normal httpd would also show that blank
<aa_> amazing how something telling you "You have failed!" is so effective
<aa_> yay, thanks everyone. All has worked perfectly
<aa_> I assume the http:// address-thing gets created on a batch at some point during the day?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Added some APIs to allow us to implement POTemplate RSS features. (r3573: Carlos Perello Marin, Carlos Perell Marn)
<lifeless> aa_: yes
<lifeless> aa_: right now there is a bug where we dont support knits for the http thing. Thats being worked on asap
<aa_> oh I am just a newbie
<aa_> and hopefully I will never know what knits are
<maheem> hi2all
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<spiv> mpt: How's pushing and merging going? :)
<mpt> spiv: ok, though I haven't merged successfully yet
<mpt> er, published
<mpt> I'm just about to try again
<spiv> Ok.  Ping me if you have any trouble.
<mpt> will do
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<carlos> SteveA: mark's branch landed yesterday after some bug fixes and conflicts resolution. I sent already the request to cherrypick it
<SteveA> great, thank you
<carlos> and also, the RSS API changes landed too
<carlos> I'm going to file a bug today to do the RSS part and assign it to stub as he asked me
<SteveA> cool
<stub> FOOD!
<SteveA> morning malcolm
<malcc> Morning
<sivang> morning
<lifeless> stub: can you do the cherrypick please ?
<lifeless> stub: I was pairing with Martin all day
<ddaa> hello world
<sivang> hey ddaa 
<carlos> Hi, anyone with time for a really fast review? (3 code lines change)
<ddaa> carlos: can do
<carlos> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZJZYZj.html
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<spiv> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> how's the wiki work going?
<spiv> carlos: "shown" rather than "showed"
<carlos> ddaa: It reduces the amount of languages that we render on the distribution statistics hidding the ones that we already know that are not useful for statistics or new translation purposes
* ddaa is still trying to parse the sql
<carlos> spiv: right... I don't know why I keep using showed... thanks
<spiv> SteveA: I've mailed the report for WikiLicensing to mdke, and I have done the script for BetterWikiDocs, and again mailed mdke about it.
<spiv> carlos: Because it's logical that's why :)
<spiv> Unlike English.
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<SteveA> spiv: great.  any wiki work left?
<stub> lifeless: ok
<spiv> SteveA: So barring something unforeseen, I'm done with WikiLicensing.  There may be a tweak or two left for the script for BetterWikiDocs, but I'd expect they'd be trivial.  I guess there may be some liasing with admins needed, too, when the new docs wiki is about to be deployed.
<ddaa> carlos: I can't help but notice that e.g. "...French..." matches "French (French)", which you likely do not want to match
<ddaa> it would be nice if there was a way to be a bit more strict
<spiv> SteveA: So that leaves the bug fixes.  I see my local tree already has a fix for at least one of the two issues!  I'm pretty sure I've passed the patch to the admins once before...
<SteveA> ddaa: we have the regex library
<carlos> ddaa: right, but I'm assuming that if Spanish (Spain) and Italian (Italy) doesn't appear, we are doing it right...
<carlos> ddaa: the amount of languages that I should check that are not there is so high....
<SteveA> spiv: put it in an RT issue (or link to the patch on chinstrap)
<SteveA> spiv: that way, i can chase it up as an RT issue
<carlos> ddaa: in concrete, 89 languages are hidden
<spiv> SteveA: I'll do that.
<ddaa> carlos: maybe cut down the second test a bit to show "Spanish", "Italian" (compare to the previous test), "Portugese (Brazil)" (we still have variants!) and a couple others. It looks too long to me
<ddaa> long matches like that encourage people to blindly fix the expectation is something changes
<carlos> ddaa: Portuguese (Brazil) is not really a variant...
<carlos> ddaa: at least not as we understand French (France)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will reduce that list then
<ddaa> carlos: probaly like you understand "Criss de French (Canadian)" though.
<carlos> ddaa: don't know what's Criss de French...
<spiv> carlos: ddaa makes a good point.  If your eyes glaze over while reading the test, it could probably be improved ;)
<ddaa> carlos: it's a poor joke
<carlos> spiv: yeah, I'm going to reduce the list, I agree with it
<carlos> ddaa: ok ;-)
<ddaa> fr-ca is slightly different from fr-fr in vocabulary and idiomatic expression, and have very different swear words
<ddaa> also they have a totally hilarious accent
<SteveA> and parisians don't?
<ddaa> I do have a funny accent when speaking english. And dwellers of different part of France and the wider "francophonie" have some characteristic accents too (the swiss accent in particular is quite funny). But Canadian beats them all.
<mpt__> spiv, did you fix the "The wiki asks for your name when it really wants your e-mail address" bug?
<mpt__> That's horrible and very easily fixed
<carlos> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileXKhHKs.html
<spiv> mpt__: Possibly.
<SteveA> someone told me that while you might say "je suis franais" you would not say "je suis suisse"
<spiv> mpt__: If I haven't, I will soon...
<carlos> ddaa: but you can get a common French and understand each other
<ddaa> carlos: much better
<spiv> mpt__: (although you can use your launchpad name (not wiki name) and it will work, I think...)
<carlos> ddaa: is the same as es_MX and es_ES but that's not the case for pt_PT and pt_BR  
<mpt__> spiv, that's not a name either :-)
<carlos> ddaa: r=ddaa ?
<ddaa> carlos: hu, the understanding part is tricking for a French in fr-ca
<mpt__> Launchpad has a very bad habit of calling things "names" that aren't
<ddaa> really, it does require some getting used to to understand
<SteveA> they *are*
<SteveA> the are names
<SteveA> from one point of view
<ddaa> carlos: r=ddaa
<SteveA> the problem is not that they are called names
<carlos> ddaa: thanks
<SteveA> the problem is that they are *universally* called names
<mpt__> They're bits of URL
<carlos> ddaa: but is that only for the accent?
<SteveA> they are *used* as parts of URLs
<SteveA> they are names of things in the database
<mpt> SteveA, please tell me you didn't say that with a straight face :-)
<SteveA> now we're stuck
<ddaa> carlos: mostly for the accent, when you meet some idiomatic expression you can usually make out the rough meaning.
<SteveA> because whatever i say, you will still not know if i am saying it with a straight face
<mpt> true
<ddaa> carlos: esp. if you know a bit of english
<carlos> ddaa: yeah, then we are talking about different issues ;-)
<mpt> like that classmate of mine who was sarcastic ~50% of the time
<mpt>     assert task_delta is not None
<mpt> AssertionError
<ddaa> mpt: is that a sarcastic assertion?
<mpt> I don't know
<mpt> but, as usual, it's in code I haven't changed
<SteveA> mpt: my point is, if you insist on declaring what "names" are and are not, you will get *nowhere* in improving the UI
<SteveA> and will instead become embroiled in discussion of what names *are* and *are not*.
<SteveA> whereas
<SteveA> if you discuss what a name is *used for* in a particular situation, 
<ddaa> carlos: I would not be very surprised if the .ca had different terminology for translating software
<SteveA> you can make a compelling argument that it should be described in the UI congruently
<mpt> ok then, so:
<mpt> spiv: That's not what 99.9% of people who aren't Launchpad developers understand a name to be, either :-)
<carlos> ddaa: I don't think so, at least I don't remember any specific team in GNOME or KDE to translate into fr_CA...
<ddaa> yeah, I have a bit of a terminology problem when explaining Bazaar urls to people. It seems obvious to me that "product name" in a URL context does mean Product.name, but I do not feel that "person name" does it. So I'm forced to say "the last part of the url of your person page".
<mpt> "product code" or "product ID" would both be more understandable
<mpt> if we used either consistently
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I think ID would be problematic to use consistently.
<ddaa> as it implies uniqueness, and names are not always unique
<mpt> When are they not unique?
<mpt> Branches?
<ddaa> e.g. in ~owner/product/branch, the branch part is the "branch name"
<ddaa> and it's only unique for a given owner and product
<ddaa> I cannot speak for other parts of the database
<ddaa> arguably, in that case, the branch name could be said to be the whole three-parts thing
<ddaa> but then how do you call the last part?
<mpt> branch code?
<ddaa> does not feel quite right to me, but I see terminology conflict that could not me resolved trivially from the context.
<spiv> branch nick -- that's sort of what bzr calls the last path component of a branch.
<ddaa> I see _no_ terminology conflict
<ddaa> spiv++
<ddaa> spiv: well, except I get it the branch nick is something else
<ddaa> spiv--
<ddaa> branch nick can be an arbitrary string, and might change to default to the full path
<spiv> ddaa: Hence the "sort of" in my statement :)
<ddaa> well, that "launchpad nick of the branch"
<ddaa> but OTOH, the "nick" works for products too
<ddaa> and to some extent for persons
<ddaa> mpt: how would you feel about calling "Object.name" the "object nick"?
<mpt> ddaa, that might be appropriate for branches if bzr uses it, but I wouldn't choose it for any other reason
<ddaa> otherwise, "product code" and "person code" works well
<mpt> Many people will be launchpad.net/people/x where x is not their nick
<SteveA> mpt: we cannot use "id" in the database, because that concept is already taken at the database and code level.
<ddaa> ID tends to suggest invariance too
<SteveA> mpt: i think calling it simply a "code" would be confusing, certainly at the code level
<mpt> I saw the ID problem a few months ago
<SteveA> mpt: but, we can call things differently in the UI than in the code, and that is natural
<SteveA> mpt: can we have a skype call?
<SteveA> hmm, actually, i'm not sure how well it will work as i'm running tests right now
<SteveA> let's try irc
* SteveA is assuming mpt's internet is still working
<mpt> ok, IRC
<mpt> BjornT!
<mpt> Just the man I wanted to see
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, in lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/malone-karma.txt
<mpt> The "Change a bug task's severity" test
<mpt> Does that assume the bugtask it's testing doesn't start off with WISHLIST severity?
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, that's right. it's a bit fragile, it'd be better to set the severity/importance explicitly to something.
<ddaa> stub: supermirror-pull.py is broken
<ddaa> ImportError: /srv/sm-ng/production/launchpad/cronscripts/../lib/persistent/cPersistence.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ddaa> I guess it's a trivial rollout glitch, can you have a look at it?
<stub> Needs 'make build' run
<carlos> jamesh: hi, around?
<mpt> BjornT, yes, it's broken for me -- I think it's because Importance defaults to UNTRIAGED, which also happens to be the first value in the list, so setting it to that value doesn't result in a bugtaskimportancechanged
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, so a 'bugtask.importance = BugTaskImportance.items[-1] ' before the for loop should fix it.
<stub> Hmm... looks fine
<mpt> BjornT, thanks, but that gives me "KeyError: -1"
<BjornT> mpt: ah, right. just set it to some value, other than UNTRIAGED, then.
<aa_> hello, in a meeting?
<aa_> ok, can non team members checkout and branch from the sftp provided address for a supermirror-hosted branch?
<mpt> BjornT, excellent, thank you
<SteveA> stub: hello
<stub> yo
<SteveA> stub: the new test runs are very noisy
<stub> ddaa: Should be fixed now
<SteveA> is there anything we can do about that easily?
<SteveA> Running canonical.functional.PageTestLayer tests:
<SteveA>   Set up canonical.functional.PageTestLayer in 11.487 seconds.
<SteveA>   Ran 1757 tests with 0 failures and 0 errors in 1820.258 seconds.
<stub> New tests?
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> the test runner with the new zope
<stub> So you want less output?
<ddaa> stub: thank you, there's also the config problem breaking the branch scanner, can you look into it (some clauses need to be copied from another config)?
<SteveA> yeah, i want the test runner to say just one thing at the end, if it was all successful
<ddaa> stub: I'm leaving for lunch now, I'll read your response when I come back.
* ddaa gets off
<SteveA> that way, it will be clear when we get warnings and such
<SteveA> right now, there is too much noise to be able to notice a warning
<stub> That behavior is encoded in the Z3 test runner - I don't think there are knobs we can tweak.
<stub> branch scanner?
<SteveA> stub: there *should* be an api to choose to display or not each of the pieces of information the test runner is spewing
<SteveA> have you worked on the code at all?
<stub> SteveA: Jim is happy for people to work on it. I have stuff I want to do with it, but haven't worked on it yet.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i'm looking at turning the import fascist back on
<SteveA> do you recall what problem caused it to be turned off?
<stub> I think Bjorn tracked it down to an 'import *' in canonical.functional
<stub> IIRC it is in the bug report
<SteveA> how is it turned off?
<SteveA> it seems to be turned on in the test runner
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> and turned off in the fascist
<stub> It is turned off in facist.py or whatever the module is called
<SteveA> bug 39393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39393 in launchpad "Import fascist disabled" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39393
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> the fascist is doing a good thing here
<SteveA> because i can't tell from the canonical functional testing code what it depends on from the zope code
<SteveA> because of the import *
<SteveA> so i'll fix that
<aa_> "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2006-05-19 10:04:16 UTC.  The error was: [Errno 21]  Is a directory "
<aa_> oh is that the knit thing they were talking about?
<SteveA> stub: and, aargh... the canonical functional.py was using unittest
<SteveA> but not importing it, getting it by accident from the zope functional.py
<carlos> spiv: is there any way to stop creating the 'canonical.supermirrorsftp.tests.' directory inside the launchpad trees with every test run?
<carlos> spiv: shouldn't it be created at /tmp ?
<Znarl> stub : Ping?
<stub> Znarl: pong
<Znarl> stub : launchpad production logs have reached 1gig again.  They need to be rotated.
<stub> SteveA: I did it that way so we could use import from canonical.functional everywhere instead of zope.functional, and replace stuff as necessary with our own hooks. But I'm not terribly attached to the idea.
<stub> Znarl: ok.
<SteveA> stub: i'll add imports of stuff we're explicitly using
<SteveA> we will need to re-do the functional test setup at some point anyway.  it still has various zodb things in
<mpt> BjornT, do you have five minutes spare for a review?
<mpt> or jamesh?
<SteveA> i can review
<mpt> SteveA, thanks - https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQENfKj.html
<mpt> It's to fix the problem mdz picked up yesterday
<SteveA> what is the purpose of the change?
<mpt> First, someone saw the "In what package did you find this bug?" section on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug and got scared
<mpt> They were looking for a more generic bug reporting form
<mpt> they didn't notice the "I don't know" option
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> Second, swapping the description and summary fields around
<mpt> on the grounds that (a) it's much easier to summarize something that's written than something that's not written yet
<mpt> and (less importantly) (b) it lets you press Enter in the summary field to submit the report
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> r=me
<SteveA> but please write an email to the launchpad list
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> observing about summarizing things after you've written them
<mpt> Yes, I'm replying to mdz's mail, but changing the To: to the Launchpad list
<mpt> hmm, actually, I'll make it a separate message otherwise it'll get lost
* mpt throws tomatoes at bzr
<mpt> ddaa, do you have time for a bit of troubleshooting?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=ddaa]  hide disabled languages from the distrorelease +translation pages (r3574: Carlos Perello Marin)
<stub> So we are only accepting 'standard' shipit orders, or is there some way for people to put in unusual or large requests besides email?
<mpt> or lifeless or jamesh?
* cprov waves and says good morning
<malcc> Morning cprov
<cprov> malcc: hi, are you blocked on anything ? you didn't send any new patches :( May I help you ?
<malcc> cprov: I'm working through changing the tests to zope.testbrowser at the moment, understanding what they test and improving them where I can
<malcc> cprov: I'm taking my time a little, since it's helping my understanding; hope that's ok
<cprov> malcc: fine, just ask for help if you need.
<malcc> cprov: Will do
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT most, r=lifeless BjornT's code, rs=BjornT the remainder, r=stub DB patch]  Merges Severity and Priority into Importance (bug 886), by renaming Severity (and its values) and dropping Priority. People trying to e-mail Malone using the severity or priority fields will be sent a courtesy message. Bug lists default to sorting by importance. Also fixes bug 37453 (Invalid XHTML for person icons). (r3575: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 886 in malone "Merge Severity and Priority into Importance" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/886
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37453 in launchpad "Invalid XHTML for person icons" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37453
<mpt> WOO-HOO
<stub> Where can I find a modern bzr-submit-merge?
<mpt> stub, changing ".bzr/parent" to ".bzr/branch/parent" in your existing one should work
<stub> x-push-data is also screwed
<ddaa> stub: there's a pqm-submit plugin from j-a-meinel floating around
<ddaa> which is entirely configurable through the .bazaar conffiles
<stub> How do I merge into a branch without a working tree?
<lifeless> stub: is this on balleny ?
<lifeless> stub: or as a general question ?
<stub> balleny
<lifeless> do a checkout then merge and commit.
<lifeless> i.e.
<SteveA> stub: what is the procedure for my making changes upstream in zope3 and also in our tree?
<ddaa> lifeless: I woud like if you could compare http://python-mock.sourceforge.net/ and http://pmock.sourceforge.net/overview.html
<SteveA> commit the changes upstream, then pull changes into our tree?
<lifeless> bzr checkout --lightweight ~/archives/foo/bar/gam tempdir
<lifeless> cd tempdir
<lifeless> bzr merge THING
<lifeless> bzr commit
<lifeless> cd ..
<lifeless> rm -rf tempdir
<lifeless> ddaa: mail me please
* ddaa mails launchpad@
<lifeless> ddaa: I'll be happy to eyeball later
<carlos> did we changed anything related to libapt either in launchpad or mawson?
<carlos> http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos/rosetta-dapper-2006-05-19.log
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Config file updates (r3576: Stuart Bishop)
<carlos> I'm not able to run some launchpad scripts on mawson anymore...
<SteveA> cprov: hi.  are you involved with canonical.launchpad.scripts.ftpmaster ?
<cprov> SteveA: yes, something I can help ?
<Znarl> SteveA : This may be my fault?
<SteveA> i'm reenabling the import fascist
<SteveA> and it says there's a database import into there
<SteveA> Znarl: i don't think so
<Znarl> cprov : Did you get my message about the problems with the packages yesterday?
<cprov> Znarl: yes, could not contact elmo yet. I guess it needs to wait, is that a problem for you ?
<Znarl> cprov : Elmo is on holidays until Monday.  
<Znarl> It's not a problem for myself, I just wish to make sure you're aware.
<cprov> SteveA: which script ?  some of them still not ported to LP standard (as previous discussion)
<SteveA> this involves changes since the importfascist was disabled
<SteveA>  lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/ftpmaster.py
<cprov> Znarl: yes, I know, will try his mobile, I'm aware.
<SteveA> from canonical.launchpad.database import (
<SteveA>     DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackage, DistroReleaseSourcePackageRelease)
<cprov> SteveA: uhm, this I can fix quickly using a utility, that was my fault.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> it isn't urgent.  i can make an exception in the fascist for now
<SteveA> but please either fix it, or file a bug about it
<cprov> SteveA: code is fixed, improving tests right now, will send you a small patch in a few minutes.
<SteveA>  what does: bzr: WARNING: This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stevea/zope/devel/   mean ?
<SteveA> does it mean "this is updating the knit data only" ?
<mpt> SteveA, as it was explained to me yesterday, yes
<mpt> i.e., you can't ssh into chinstrap and run launchpad from that directory
<SteveA> as i just observed on #bzr, it should be INFORMATION not WARNING
<mpt> because the code isn't there, just the revision history
<cprov> SteveA: if you have 10 secs, have quick look on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6DQqoE.html, I can shit it today (code is covered by previous tests)
* SteveA files a bug on bzr
<cprov> ship
<mpt> heh
* cprov duhh
<SteveA> cprov: sure, if that works, great
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> SteveA: yes, thanks for pointing this mistake, I'll pay more attention next time
<SteveA> when i turn the fascist back on, you will be unable to make the mistake
<SteveA> so, it's more the lack of a fascist than really your fault
<cprov> SteveA: good, thanks anyway.
<SteveA> lifeless: why does pqm say "Request for non-PQM managed branch." ?
<SteveA> i asked it for:
<SteveA> star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stevea/zope/devel sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2/
<lifeless> zope 3.2 - oh, maybe not pqm enabled yet
<lifeless> we needed to talk with you about test suite IIRC.
<lifeless> let me check
<lifeless> no, its setpu
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2
<lifeless> your trailing slash is possible the confusion
<lifeless> or, maybe you did not send what you thought you did
<lifeless> try without the /
<SteveA> okay... more hacking at the submit-merge script
<SteveA> i'd like to have these scripts standardized and tested and included in the launchpad development .deb
<SteveA> lifeless: the trailing slash comes from rocketfuel-built, in the zope's branch's .bzr/branch/parent file
<lifeless> SteveA: please use the bzr pqm-submit plugin
<lifeless> which is integrated with bzr and should require one time setup and no hacking
<SteveA> how do i use that?
<lifeless> its documented on the page jamesh put up about rocketfuel with repositories
<SteveA> i didn't read that page yet
<SteveA> because i am not using repositories yet
<lifeless> well
<SteveA> if this is important information about how people should do things
<SteveA> it should be mailed to the launchpad list / followed up in the launchpad meeting
<lifeless> it was mentioned in the launchpad list quite some time back
<lifeless> it is not new
<lifeless> and it is not coupled to repositories.
<lifeless> I am pointing you at that web page because its a handy well written source of info about it.
<SteveA> seeing as we've only just confirmed that everyone is using bzr from dapper
<lifeless> right now however, its late on friday night, I have a hayfever attack.
<lifeless> and I'm dog tired.
<lifeless> the combination is 'not good
<lifeless> ''
<SteveA> i think we need to get everyone on the same page about how to use the systems.  can we get something in the next laucnhpad meeting
<SteveA> to go through the basics of the recommended set-up?
<lifeless> sure.
<SteveA> ta
<lifeless> can I ask jamesh to do this ?
<lifeless> as in provide guidancec on what it needed to him
<stub> I had pqm off while running tests. Should be live again now.
<lifeless> he seems to be writing some very effective documentation.
<SteveA> lifeless: okay.  what i want is a list of points, and then we can get everyone to check them in the meeting
<lifeless> sure thing. 
<SteveA> for example: bzr verion, bzr tools version, presence of new scripts (or whateveR), absence of old scripts
<SteveA> use of plugin to submit merge
<SteveA> the whole workflow
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> for thursday, no problem.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ta
<stub> lifeless: rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.63 has not been rolled out to production as I can't apply the new database patch to the live system. So if you need to do rollouts in the near future you might need to uncommit the two most recent revisions.
<lifeless> stub: ?
<lifeless> stub: I take it you tried and it baulked ?
<lifeless> stub: if so, why not uncommit now
<stub> Yes - gave it a shot and probably caused some timeouts.
<stub> I might shutdown LP tomorrow for 30 mins to apply the patch and don't want to have to do the merges again.
<lifeless> ok, thanks for the headsup
<SteveA> stub: we should set something up so that whenever there is a timeout, you get a Wilhelm scream from your computer
<SteveA> that way you get instant feedback
<stub> How about we make your machine scream instead?
<SteveA> then how will you hear the effects of your database manipulations?
<SteveA> stub: about rolling out the priorities database update
<SteveA> why is it causing timeouts?
<SteveA> can it be trivially changed to get a bunch of table ids in a read only transaction
<SteveA> and then apply a number of simple updates ?
<stub> SteveA: The updates could be replaced with a Python script to do that, yes.
* SteveA privmsgs stub
<lifeless> night all
<SteveA> have a good weekend lifeless 
* ddaa just realised that he is writing is own reusable mock object funtionality
<ddaa> well, it's almost doing what I need it to do...
<SteveA> ddaa: would you answer a bzr question for me?
<ddaa> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i want to push a launchpad branch to chinstrap
<SteveA> using sftp
<SteveA> i want to "prime the pumps" by having a launchpad branch from RF already in that location
<ddaa> using a repository?
<SteveA> no
<ddaa> or using standalone branches?
<SteveA> yes
<ddaa> okay
<SteveA> for another branch, i'd just cp -a from rocketfuel-built on chinstrap
<SteveA> but launchpad tree contains sourcecode and lots of crap in there
<ddaa> why not use "bzr branch" on chinstrap?
<SteveA> i tried copying over the tree from the actual rocketfuel branch
<SteveA> but i got an error when i tried to push, about no repository being present
<SteveA> so, that would omit the "sourcecode" stuff i suppose
<ddaa> yeah, rocketfuel contains repositories now
<ddaa> why not use "bzr branch" on chinstrap?
<SteveA> i'lldo that
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: can you file a bug on bzr to improve the "no repository present" message to suggest using "bzr branch" instead of coping the branch with cp?
<ddaa> I think that's the most likely scenario to trigger this particular error.
<salgado> hey kiko, up for some code review?
<kiko> salgado, yeah, sure.
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/45599
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45599 in bzr ""no repository present" error should suggest using bzr branch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemX6NW9.html
<kiko> salgado, can you think about stub's email on the shipit unique constraint and reply to it?
<salgado> sure. I'll get to it soon. (I'm assuming it was sent to launchpad@, as I can't see it in my inbox)
<kiko> yes launchpad
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  reenable the import fascist. (r3577: Steve Alexander)
<kiko> salgado, I will need some time to look into that -- if you can find another reviewer, better, otherwise, in the afternoon.
<matsubara> does anybody know why staging is down?
<carlos> stub: ?
<stub> Looks like the daily update is in progress. It must have hung.
<stub> carlos: I  think one of your scripts started running before the update completed, and has blocked the update from completing.
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> don't think so, my script run was broken today
<carlos> stub: http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos/rosetta-dapper-2006-05-19.log
<carlos> don't know why, I update it today and ran it again and got the same error
<stub> carlos: No idea about that
<carlos> seems like something wrong on mawson...
<carlos> and it prevented my scripts to run so I guess something else blocked the update
<stub> carlos: Ahh... no. It is just patch-40-54-0.sql taking hours to run. That was the rosetta query I saw.
<carlos> wow
<stub> carlos: I'm removing the data updates from patch-40-54-0 and merging to rocketfuel. Once it lands, you should be able to rebuild the staging server successfully.
<carlos> stub: will you apply them by hand?
<stub> I'll convert them to a script that can be applied to the live system
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: thanks
<SteveA> stub: were you and carlos just talking about the priorities patch?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> i'll be talking with mark soon, and he'll ask me for an update
<SteveA> is the code landing or landed?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove data updates from patch-40-54-0.sql as it is too slow to run on production data (r3578: Stuart Bishop)
<carlos> SteveA: it's in rocketfuel
<carlos> SteveA: it's not on production due the data migration
<carlos> stub is going to rewrite the migration data to use python
<carlos> so we can apply it without turning off the production server for too long
<SteveA> when will the feature land in production?  when will the feature + patch land in production?
<SteveA> i mean "feature + data updates" for the second one, not "feature + patch"
<carlos> I don't know
<carlos> stub: ?
<carlos> I guess the worst case is next Tuesday
* carlos is updating staging atm
* carlos reverts the update, seems like the launchpad mirror lacks stub's patch....
<stub> SteveA: I'll land it tomorrow morning
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<stub> carlos: Give it time - the rocketfuel-built mirror only refreshes every 30 mins
<carlos> stub: I need to leave
<SteveA> stub: is that the code, the data update or both?
<carlos> and I don't know why, rocketfuel doesn't have your patch...
<carlos> so I cannot update staging
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<carlos> :-P
<stub> SteveA: Code at least, probably both.
<carlos> stub: so you disabled the NOT NULL restriction, right?
<stub> carlos: No. The patch still sets the priority of all POTemplates to zero. The slowness is in determining which rows need to have higher priorities.
<carlos> I see
<carlos> stub: will you be able to fix staging? or are you leaving now?
<stub> I'll have a poke in a bit.
<stub> I think you are the only one wanting it at the moment
<carlos> not really, I don't need it atm ;-)
<stub> ok.
<carlos> in which case, I guess it can wait until I'm back
<carlos> stub: matsubara-lunch asked for it
<stub> ok.
<stub> I'll kick it off in 10 mins anyway, by which time my patch should have filtered through
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you later (or next week)...
<carlos> cheers
<carlos> stub: thanks for all!
* carlos -> out
* bradb & # lunch
<mdz> bradb,kiko: maybe we should have an entirely separate page for reporting a security vulnerability, as opposed to a normal bug
<kiko> mdz, that's probably a good idea -- but would people find it?
<mdz> kiko: let's hope not
<kiko> :)
<mdz> I don't think the feature has been used correctly even once
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 6026 (Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set) to also handle when product is changed and a new milestone set at the same time, and provide a useful feedback message (r3579: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6026 in malone "Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6026
<AlinuxOS> I saw that help entry on gnome-panel has new strings...can someone tell me which module is it? I would like to translate them.
<mdz> AlinuxOS: should be in the gnome-panel template
<AlinuxOS> mdz, thank you ;)
<AlinuxOS> mdz, but it's not imported into lauchpad right?
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-2.0/ka/+translate?show=untranslated
<AlinuxOS> I have no untranslated string.
<mdke> yes, it's in launchpad
<mdke> AlinuxOS: whenever a package is uploaded, it automatically gets imported into rosetta.
<AlinuxOS> mdke, I can't see new strings there... why?
<mdke> AlinuxOS: because everything is translated. But this is not a relevant topic for this channel, you should try #ubuntu-translators or the mailing list
<AlinuxOS> mdke, fiscal as usual.
<AlinuxOS> ok thank you.
<mdke> AlinuxOS: not fiscal. off topic conversations are detrimental to productivity in a particular channel
<mdz> mdke: I think there may be a delay between when the package is uploaded and when the new template appears in rosetta
<mdke> mdz: yeah, but it's very short.
<mdke> mdz: unless the template is appearing for the first time, in which case it needs manual approval, that can take some time
<bradb> mdz: My suggestion was to put those cb's on only the advanced search form.
<bradb> s/search/filebug/
<aa_> hello, I would like to delete the series and milestones I have and make new ones. Allowed?
<aa_> please?
<mdke> i posted a similar question to the mailing list recently, got no reply
<aa_> would be nice generally to be able to delete some stuff
<mdke> yeah
<aa_> or at least put it in a "recycle bin" of sorts if deleting is that objectionable
<bradb> aa_: You can't delete series', but in principle you should be able to, because users should be able to experiment and recover from their mistakes.
<bradb> It gets more complex when you've got things tied to this object, like bugs, but it may be reasonable to simply say "You have existing bugs/specs/whatever attached to this series. Which series would you like to reassign these objects to?", and be allowed to pick a new target, or type something like "Yes, I'm absolutely, positively sure that I want to delete everything associated with this object. kthxbye."
<bradb> But, I haven't thought that through in detail. Even that has issues, of course (like how to handle conflicts)
<aa_> right yes
<bradb> aa_: btw, bug 29998 and bug 591
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29998 in launchpad "Cannot delete branches, series, etc" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29998
<bradb> hm, for some reason bug 591 is private
<salgado> hey guys. anybody up for a quick code review?
<jordi> carlos ?
<aa_> bradb: ah, thanks, didn't notice those
<bradb> no prob
#launchpad 2006-05-25
<PCGenie> Thx
<mdke> spiv: around?
<spiv> mdke: yep
<mdke> spiv: ooh, awesome.
<spiv> :)
<mdke> spiv: first, thanks so much for all that stuff
<spiv> Not a problem, the hardest part was finding time around everything else ;)
<mdke> i appreciate it
<mdke> spiv: I'm just trying to send this mega email
<mdke> a friend of mine helped me by writing a script, but I wanted to run it past you
<mdke> http://pastebin.com/727491 <-- the problem with it currently is that it doesn't take account of spaces in the name in the second field of the csv file
<spiv> Yeah, you'll need a proper CSV parser I think.
<mdke> and I also just wanted to shot it to you in case there might be any other problems with encoding or something
<mdke> show*
<spiv> Some of the names even have " characters in them!
<mdke> ah
<spiv> If you write a python script, and use the csv module, it should DTRT.
<mdke> i can't do scripting, but I can try and ask around
* spiv sketches it out
<mdke> someone else tried to help me with it in python, and came up with this:
* mdke waits for pastebin
<mdke> http://pastebin.com/727500
<spiv> Oh, heh.  I'm doing a more literal translation.
<mdke> i don't think he's used anything clever for the csv tho
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> The key thing is to "import csv", and then "reader = csv.reader(open("path/to/foo", "rb"))", then "for row in reader:" rather than "for line in file:"
<mdke> ah, I can try running that past him
<mdke> thanks
<jordi> meeeeep
<Drumr> hey, i signed up for the 10 free kubuntu disks and tonight i got a call on the number i provided on the order form from someone wanting to know about my oil and electric usage :(
<mdke> meep to you jordi 
<mdke> Drumr: unlikely to be related
<jordi> Drumr: totally unrelated
<jordi> but, tell us. How much oil and electricity do you use? ;)
<spiv> mdke: http://pastebin.com/727514
<mdke> spiv: that's short :)
<spiv> mdke: Totally untested, but it should be the same as the bash script, except with csv parsing :)
<mdke> i'll give it a test run
<spiv> mdke: Right, I'm still calling out to "mail" rather than mucking about with SMTP directly, which keeps things simple.
<mdke> yeah, better for me too
<mdke> spiv: an error of some sort. http://pastebin.com/727516
<spiv> Heh, oops.  s/PIPE/subprocess.PIPE/
<mdke> spiv: http://pastebin.com/727518
<mdke> these errors are more complicated than the code
<spiv> "proc.wait()" instead of "proc.stdin.wait()"
<mdke> spiv: now it has just stopped, no error
<spiv> Hmm.  Oh, I'll bet you need "proc.stdin.close()" before the wait.
<mdke> spiv: bingo
<mdke> ok, having tested it with a file with 2 addresses, I wonder if I should just go ahead and whack in the 4500
<mdke> spiv: what do you reckon?
<spiv> I don't have any opinion on that, I'm just doing the code ;)
* spiv rereads the spec
<mdke> spiv: i mean, in terms of it working ok
<mdke> there were no weird characters in the test file I just did
<spiv> Hmm, I'd throw in a "print email" at the top of the loop, just so if it does somehow blow up, you'll know what you've already sent.
<mdke> above the first "proc" line?
<spiv> Right.
<mdke> spiv: ok, thanks a lot. Last question, which is *really* outside your mandate. If I relay these emails through my isp, you think it will cause problems?
<mdke> I don't have a mail server of my own currently set up
<spiv> It depends on the ISP.
<spiv> It might, or it might not.
<spiv> I know an ISP I used to work for would have noticed it at the very least, and probably have started refusing them.
<mdke> ok, I'll set one up :)
<spiv> Especially because the body you're sending is the same in every mail, which is spam-like to an automatic system.
<mdke> spiv: you think they will notice even if I use a mail server on my own home box?
<spiv> Much less likely, assuming they allow you access to port 25.
<mdke> yeah, ok I'll do that
* mdke hugs spiv 
<mdke> thanks so much
<spiv> Although,
<spiv> the problem with sending mail direct from your ADSL IP is that recipients might be more likely to treat it as spam :/
<spiv> Probably the best option anyway.
<mdke> gah
<mdke> good point too
<spiv> It's probably fine if you have a static IP and haven't sent mail before, your IP is unlikely to be on a blacklist.
<mdke> dynamic ip...
<spiv> I'm far from an expert on this.
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> spiv: I'm going to just check my ip in some blacklists, if i don't find it, maybe that will be ok
<mdke> there seem to be some websites
<spiv> mdke: Sounds like a good plan.
<spiv> Otherwise, maybe ask for advice on #ubuntu, I'm sure there's a diverse set of knowledge there.  I try hard to avoid sysadmin work ;)
<spiv> mdke: good luck!  I'm off to have brunch and enjoy my weekend.
<mdke> spiv: thanks again, have a good weekend
<spiv> I will.  Doing some diving and going to a eurovision party :)
<mdke> haha
<mdke> enjoy
<mpt_> hi BjornT, how's bug 3140 going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<mpt_> It's having an interesting effect at https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs :-)
<mpt_> Anyone available to help me with bzr pushing, about 30 minutes from now?
* mpt_ -> out
<BjornT> hi mpt__. a fix which allows bug watches to be unlinked from the bugtask should be included in the next rollout. it won't be possible to actually delete the bug watch, though, since it was decided to try to solve the problem in a different way.
<mpt__> BjornT, ok
<mpt__> BjornT, will it automatically unlink watches from contexts that are supposed to be using Malone?
<mpt__> Or will that be done manually so they don't get lost?
<spiv> mpt__: So, bzr pushing... what's up?
<lifeless> 'dude'
<lifeless> whats up dude
<BjornT> mpt__: oh, right. no, it won't, it solves a different problem. for the ubuntu case (and for any context using malone), i thought it was fixed already, but apparently not. i'll ask stub to execute some sql to unlink those bug watches.
<mpt__> spiv, brb
<spiv> mpt__: Actually, I need to disappear again, sorry :(
<mpt__> ah, ok
* mpt__ was just too slow
<sabdfl> is there a doc about upgrading a branch to knit format before pqm submission?
<LarstiQ> there might be in the document on repositories by jamesh
<LarstiQ> but someone who actually works on launchpad might be able to better answer the specifics
<sivang> sabdfl: I see there is a doc about that in https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketfuelToKnits , from what I asked around "bzr upgrade" does that job 
<LarstiQ> if we're talking just bzr, then 'bzr upgrade' does indeed do the job
<sivang> hey LarstiQ  :)
<sivang> LarstiQ: 'sup?
<LarstiQ> sivang: trying to get curtains up today
<sivang> LarstiQ: curtains? this another bzr component / soemthing-format? :)
<LarstiQ> sivang: no, they block sunlight :)
<sivang> ah HAHA
<BjornT> sabdfl: the url sivang gave you should explain it. but if you don't have a need to merge rf into your branch, you don't need to upgrade the branch before submitting it to pqm.
<kiko> sabdfl, yeah, RFTK on the wiki
<kiko> what sivang said
* kiko scratches head while gawking at code
<sabdfl> thanks guys
<sabdfl> erk, what if I stated bzr upgrade and forgot the --format=metaweave?
<kiko> mmm, not sure
<stub> It means you have started doing it the slow way
<sabdfl> ok
* sabdfl keeps reading
<stub> The wiki page documents a faster method of converting. No idea how long converting a launchpad weave branch to knit directly will take. I don't know what happens if you interrupt it either ;)
<sabdfl> it made a backup so i think i can just kill, restore, and be done
<sabdfl> once the conversion is done locally, do I need to convert the remote copy (on chinstrap) too?
<sabdfl> or just push to that?
<stub> I just pushed
<sabdfl> kiko: do you know if carlos fixed those test failures and landed the translation priority bits?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to land a fixed branch and got conflicts in the exact places there was a test fix required
<sabdfl> moin moin ddaa
<ddaa> hello sabdfl
<glatzor> ping elmo
<mdke> spiv: jeez I wonder what you guys must think of europeans
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> It's a bit confusing to display the "You have subscribed to this spec."-message with red bg and a stop sign
<lucasvo> an exclamation mark would be better
<lucasvo> should I report a bug?
<matsubara> lucasvo: I think it's already reported
<lucasvo> oh, ok
<matsubara> lucasvo: let me look for it, just a sec
* lucasvo has to search for bugs
<lucasvo> searched for subscribe but I didn't find anything
<matsubara> lucasvo: bug 40161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40161 in blueprint "When subscribing to a spec, the confirmation looks like an error." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40161
<lucasvo> oh, ok
<lucasvo> ah, I know why :=
<lucasvo> I looked in the LP not in Blueprint
<matsubara> lucasvo: in cases like this you can use: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs
<lucasvo> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> lucasvo: you're welcome
<Rawh> hmm, seems that by submitting a bug, which includes an url thats really long, the url doesn't get pasted like it should, in my firefox browser
<Rawh> anyone else getting the same problem with this url : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/45789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45789 in Ubuntu "[mirror]  Mirroring includes a symlink which can be abused?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Rawh> d'oh
<matsubara> Rawh: that's bug 929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
#launchpad 2006-05-26
<funman> hello
<funman> i have a suggestion to make to rosetta developpers
<funman> i'm not sure if this channel is the right place to do so
<mdke> funman: yeah but not on a weekend, filing a bug is better
<funman> i'd rather wait two days than filing a bug
<funman> hmm
<funman> maybe i could report it as a wish
<jdong|coreduo> can I request removal of two mistaken products?
<jdong|coreduo> automatix5.8.4 and automatix6.0
<jdong|coreduo> the product 'automatix' was registered correctly.
<jdong|coreduo> I believe 5.8 also has a bzr branch under it... if that can be migrated to automatix that'd be great
<BjornT> lifeless: ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix a crash in send-bugnotifications.py, caused by a person having no email addresses. (r3580: Bjorn Tillenius)
<lifeless> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> hi lifeless. could you please cherry pick r3580? (i sent a mail about it to the list)
<lifeless> BjornT: not right this minute, I just walked in the door
<lifeless> need to spend some time with Lynne, have dinner and the like
<lifeless> I can see that its urgentish though
<lifeless> also, stub left a couple of dud revisions which aren't rolled out in production, so I'll have to fiddle to do this cleanly.
* lifeless hopes stub reads mail sooner 
<BjornT> lifeless: ok, i understand.
<mp1> lifeless: ping
<mpt__> ... or spiv or jamesh
<launchpad> hello
<mdke> jordi: I'm downloading some translations for some docs, there are some translations in de_DE and es_ES (as well as de and es), that's quite annoying... is anything being done about that?
<mdke> jordi: I'm just deleting those translations for now, and giving priority to "es" and "de"
<jordi> mdke: grr, how did that happen?
<jordi> mdke: carlos needs to know
<mdke> jordi: i don't know, but i often see de_DE, it_IT, fr_FR in rosetta, it's always been like that
<drim> hi
<jordi> mdke: that's true for old t emplates. Shouldn't be for newer stuff
<mdke> jordi: you want me to file a bug?
<jordi> mdke: yeah, that way carlos will see it easily
<mdke> ok
<mdke> done
<psychopath_mind> only 10 cds? how can i ship 200 cds? for make a event?
<mdke> psychopath_mind: you can't at the moment. Sometime next week it will be possible
<YokoZar> I'm unable to sign codes of conduct - whatever I do it keeps giving me the error "The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable)."  This occurs even when I don't insert extra whitespace.
<mdke> YokoZar: is it version 1.0.1, or not?
<YokoZar> Yes
<YokoZar> I'll try 1.0 now
<mdke> well, I just told you that was broken ;)
<YokoZar> I thought I tried earlier versions too
<YokoZar> hold on
<YokoZar> oh well what do you know
<YokoZar> works
<Caminomaster> Hello
<psychopath_mind> mdke, ok! thanks
#launchpad 2006-05-27
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<looksaus> I'm an administrator for a team in launchpad
<looksaus> (not the owner)
<looksaus> is it normal that I can't add an event?
<lifeless> spiv: reviews for you
<lifeless> jamesh: reviews for you
<lifeless> jamesh: can you run pending reviews every 30 minutes now ? load seems to be quite low
<jamesh> lifeless: increasing the frequency is probably a good idea, but 30 minutes might be a bit too frequent
<lifeless> well, 45 perhaps ?
<lifeless> it seems to take 12 minutes
<jamesh> that's when it doesn't need to pull any new revisions from anywhere
<jamesh> and for a weekend run when no one else is doing anything
<lifeless> meep
<jamesh> meep?
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> jamesh: the amount of time we spend making knits in commit
<lifeless> jamesh: its rather insane.
<jamesh> lifeless: I've dropped it down to once every 2 hours.  I noticed that if the script ate up too much of chinstrap's IO bandwidth, it would cause other processes to stall
<jamesh> so having time when it is not running seems important
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, I applied my bzr diff output improvement patches to the copy of bzrlib that the pending-reviews script uses -- it seems to be working quite well
<mpt_> lifeless, can you tell me what's going wrong in https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepmZ0EO.html ?
<mpt_> hmm
* mpt_ wonders at the usefulness of a single bug being open in multiple packages of the same distribution
<jamesh> mpt_: if you run "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_dsa", you should be able to get rid of those passphrase prompts
<jamesh> not sure about the lock error
<jamesh> might be easiest to manually delete the stale locks
<lifeless> mpt_: upgrade your branch on chinstrap
<lifeless> mpt_: we had this discussion on friday IIRC
<mpt_> oh!
<mpt_> I thought I'd already done that
<mpt_> sorry
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<sivang> morning all
<`6og> hey sivang :)
<sivang> hey kgoetz 
<stub> Where does the oops code live?
<stub> found it
<ddaa> Blue pint
<ddaa> the Launchpad drafting system
<mpt__> the Launchpad coping mechanism?
<mpt> Good morning carlos
<ddaa> mpt: come on, it's not _that_ horrible
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> SteveA: hi, I have a small problem with mawson, and I wonder if you know if there was any change on it recently (new packages installed/removed)
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHxz177.html
<stub> jamesh: Is the only code that ever needs to parse an oops report all contained in errorlog.py?
<carlos> stub: ^^^
<jamesh> stub: nope.
<SteveA> carlos: i'm not sure why importing apt should try to import PIL
<jamesh> stub: at the moment there is code in oops.cgi and analyse-error-reports.py
<SteveA> carlos: but i also know of no changes to these things
<stub> carlos: No idea
<SteveA> the only change i'd expect would be for security updates
<carlos> elmo: hi, around?
<spiv> SteveA: PIL is a red-herring: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-imaging/+bug/31646
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31646 in python-imaging "python-imaging puts a "__init__" module in the top-level module namespace" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> spiv: eew, gross
<carlos> the question is... how is that we got it installed last week? or why wasn't it failing until last week?
<SteveA> carlos: if it was a security update, then that would explain ir
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  move supermirror branch-pull-list to authserver (r3581: James Henstridge)
<carlos> SteveA: should I file a sysadmin request about it?
<spiv> carlos: it appears installing the libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.9 package would fix it.
<ddaa> SteveA: are we still having the bazaar meeting today?
<SteveA> ddaa: it's *your* meeting :-)
<SteveA> i'm available
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> SteveA: spiv: jamesh: mpool: lifeless: meeting in 10 mins in #launchpad-meeting
<stub> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.ImportError: No module named tests.stub_sftp
<stub>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/sftp.py line 889
<stub>   in ?
<spiv> stub: Downgrade your bzr, or wait for the new package.
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<looksaus> hi, I'm an administrator for https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-be/
<looksaus> but I can't seem to add any event to its calendar
<looksaus> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-be/+calendar/+add gives me a "forbidden not allowed here sorry you don't have permission to"
<looksaus> is there anything I overlooked or that I could try to solve this problem
<looksaus> ?
<spiv> jamesh: any thoughts on looksaus' problem? ^
<jamesh> looksaus: looks like the perms only currently let the team owner add events, which is a bug
<looksaus> ok, would it be helpful if I made a bug report?
<jamesh> looksaus: yeah.
<looksaus> done
<looksaus> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/45964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45964 in launchpad "administrator can't add event to launchpad team calendar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<looksaus> thx for your great work, all!
<looksaus> really appreciate it
<carlos> stub: hi, I have a set of potemplates that we should remove from launchpad, I know their potemplatenames and I already requested a tarball with all those translations to have a backup
<Keybuk> lifeless: ping?
<carlos> stub: could you remove them with the potemplatename as the only input or would you need the .id values?
<carlos> cprov: hi, are you using dogfood server?
<stub> carlos: My existing script uses the id as input
<carlos> stub: ok, I will give you it
<lifeless> Keybuk: jo
<Keybuk> lifeless: bzr dropped dependency on paramiko
<Keybuk> is that no longer needed?
<lifeless> thats wrong
<lifeless> its still needed for sftp
<Keybuk> sftp is "optional", no?
<mpt__> bother
<carlos> karl: Hi, I'm having a problem with mawson: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHxz177.html
<lifeless> Keybuk: 'optional'
<lifeless> yes
<carlos> karl: and Andrew says: <spiv> carlos: it appears installing the libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.9 package would fix it.
<lifeless> but theres no good reason not to install it by default.
<cprov> carlos: yes
<carlos> cprov: and is it working?
<carlos> cprov: I had a problem there "ImportError: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cprov> carlos: code is old, I'm updating it 
<carlos> well, I don't think that's a new dependency...
<cprov> carlos: wow, maybe karl upgraded apt
<Keybuk> lifeless: you'll have to take that up with jbailey I guess
<Keybuk> lifeless: I've stopped paramiko going to universe though
<lifeless> Keybuk: he merged dilingers patches from debian
<lifeless> I think that dilinger would have been wise to discuss more with us
<carlos> Znarl: morning, did you see my comments about mawson?
<lifeless> ddaa: so, mock objects
* spiv -> dinner
<lifeless> ddaa: I've written a comprehensive email I hope. 
<lifeless> Keybuk: thanks!
<ddaa> lifeless: I've looked at it yesterday
<ddaa> not sure what to answer
<ddaa> I find uses for mock object in my programming, so maybe you should review the code and suggest some simple ways to get the same testing quality
<ddaa> lifeless: OTOH the new code that uses mock object is very much on the non-critical path to bzr-native, so I cannot spend much time rewriting it.
<lifeless> ddaa: I've taken the relevant branch to review
<lifeless> ddaa: I will be thinking about this as I do it. I do suggest that you think through the ramifications though
<ddaa> IME the best way to think through ramifications of a methodology so far is to try it and see how it works.
<lifeless> mock objects significantly increase the bar for refactoring safely. I'm pretty convinced they are a net loss.
<ddaa> I realise that mock objects are an issue for refactoring
<ddaa> but you were the one to talk me into doing more unit testing and less functional testing
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> And I stand by that
<lifeless> one of the techniques I still use is stub objects, rather than mock objects.
<ddaa> So, I think that's a great idea. But if not with mock objects, it's not very clear for me how.
<lifeless> stubs give you a single place to change when the api changes, rather than N
<aa_> sounds interesting, I always forget to refactor my Mocks
<lifeless> I'm going to do a simple scenario tester library I think during this qc period
<lifeless> aa_: hi, yes.
<ddaa> lifeless: : but that does not allow you to check for proper interactions...
<lifeless> ddaa: its no less powerful than mocks for checking interactions
<aa_> lifeless: hi
<aa_> (hi everyone)
<ddaa> I like the idea of "check that METHOD calls the right other methods in that and this condition, as unit test" then check that individual methods actually do the right thing as functional tests...
<ddaa> lifeless: I must be missing something. When you check interactions, you need to spread the knowledge of the behaviour in each test...
<ddaa> the only difference I can see between what you suggest and what I understantd of mock-object programming is that you want more explicitness and more factorisation.
<ddaa> SteveA: is your "create mocks from interfaces" idea something related to pushing the duplicate logic for test back to the main code to help prevent skew?
<lifeless> ddaa: I think creating mocks from interfaces, for trivial mocks, is a good start as it makes the skew marginally less dangerous
<lifeless> ddaa: what I am proposing is full blown small implementations rather than mocks at all. These implementations record the actions done on the them, so you can do the 'what was called' tests 
<carlos> stub: I just sent you an email with the set of potemplate and pofile  ids that you should remove
<carlos> stub: would be possible to get that done today?
<stub> ok
<carlos> stub: thanks
<carlos> spiv: hi
<carlos> spiv: do you have some time to help me with a librarian question I have?
<ddaa> lifeless: to summarise, you advocate using simulator objects instead of mocks?
<ddaa> on the basis that there should be _at most_ one simulator class per interface being tested
<ddaa> to make it manageable to evolve API without going into shotgun surgery on the test cases
<mpt> gah, now I *really* can't bzr push
<mpt> mpool, bug 45973
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45973 in bzr "bzr push to SFTP crashes with "No module named tests.stub_sftp"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45973
<BjornT> mpt: stub sent a mail to the list about it, and lifeless said it has been fixed. not sure if a new package has been uploaded yet, though.
<mpt> serves me right for only reading the list once a day :-)
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<mpt> no upload yet
<SteveA> lifeless: when is the reviewers' meeting?
<carlos> Znarl: thanks for fixing mawson's problem (I guess you did it)
<Znarl> carlos : I did, yes.
<carlos> BjornT: my dapper update got a new bzr today
<BjornT> carlos: i think that's the one that is broken
<carlos> 0.8.2-1ubuntu2
* carlos workraves
<lifeless> SteveA: in 24 minutes
<lifeless> BjornT: jbailey uploaded several hours ago
<SteveA> thanks
<stub> BjornT: Can you please confirm https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileytcGfK.html before I apply it to production. I've already applied it to staging. It affected 83 bugtasks.
<cprov-afk> Znarl: priv
<lifeless> review meeting in 5
<lifeless> meeting time
<lifeless> roll call for the reviewers meeting please
<lifeless> spiv: 
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> SteveA: 
<spiv> here
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> hi
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> same bat-time, same bat-channel ?
<spiv> sure.
<spiv> (WHAM!  KA-POW!)
<lifeless> BIFF!
<lifeless> 2006-05-29 at 1100 UTC.
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> work in progress is getting used.
<lifeless> I like this :)
<lifeless> BjornT: review meeting time
<lifeless> there are 5 branches in needs-review
<lifeless> 2 for jamesh, 1 each for spiv, me, BjornT 
<BjornT> cool, i'm here
<jamesh> lifeless: reload
<lifeless> jamesh: heh, thanks!
<spiv> lifeless: I reviewed mine a short while ago.
<lifeless> ok. so oldest branch is 3 days, and as todays monday, thats fine.
<lifeless> spiv: cool
<lifeless> so I'm happy. Do you guys have any comments, feelings about recent reviews ?
<jamesh> btw, the pending-reviews page is now being generated once every 2 hours.  Depending on how things perform, that might get reduced further
<lifeless> jamesh: excellent. thank you
<lifeless> any new business ?
<jamesh> things seem to be performing well, to the credit of the bzr guys
<stub> lifeless: Looks like my merge has hung pqm. It should have failed a few hours ago (the tests won't pass).
<lifeless> SteveA: are you happy with our performance as a review team ?
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> SteveA: whats your sense of the lp teams happiness with the review process these days ?
<lifeless> stub: looking
<SteveA> i think people are happy with the reviews and the turnaround time
<SteveA> one ongoing challenge is to work out how to get reviews of designs, not just code
<lifeless> stub: strace of process 25818 shows it hung
<lifeless> stub: blocked on 'write'
<lifeless> stub: looks like a bug in test_on_merge.py to me
<stub> Is the blocked write to stdout or stderr?
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> (out)
<stub> ok. bug in test_on_merge likely culprit
<lifeless> test_on_merge is blocked on wait4
<lifeless> waiting for the process to finish
<lifeless> killed it
<stub> ta
<BjornT> stub: the queries look good, didn't find anything odd on staging. i forgot one thing, though, the severity should be reset as well: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filePfHsNc.html
<lifeless> SteveA: yes. I'm not sure how to improve that for the current reviews. It might be good to get earlier review involvement
<stub> BjornT: Erm... did you remove the SET bugwatch=NULL deliberately?
<SteveA> lifeless: maybe a voip call with a reviewer to discuss designs at the start of coding
<BjornT> stub: well, i was thinking of running two set of queries. the severity should be reset only if it's Unknown.
<stub> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, that sort of thing.
<lifeless> SteveA: an Item in the lp meeting for this would be good.
<lifeless> ok, meeting ends in ...
<lifeless> .. 
<lifeless> . .
<lifeless> .  
<lifeless>  ..
<lifeless>  . 
<lifeless>   .
<lifeless> meeting implodes
<lifeless> thanks guys
<ddaa> mpt: ping
<ddaa> mpt: unping
<stub> carlos: I've done the potemplate/pofile removal on staging. Can you please give rosetta a once over to ensure that things that should have been deleted have been and things that shouldn't have been deleted are still there?
<carlos> sure, although on staging some extra potemplates were deleted due the changes I did on production to prevent those removals, I didn't apply those changes to stagin
<carlos> (talking about the SELECT id ... query)
<carlos> stub: I need to increase the timeout value for staging
<stub> sure
<carlos> to get a web page that will allow me to do that check really easy
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: I got a list of ids from production and deleted them on staging
<carlos> oh, ok
* carlos needs to restart launchpad
<carlos> is that ok?
<carlos> will be a few seconds, nothing will be updated
<carlos> done
<carlos> stub: ok, seems like all was correct
<carlos> stub: btw, I'm preparin some SQL updates for production, would you ping me 30 minutes or so before you leave to give you what I have to get those changes on production and leave the ones I'm working on for tomorrow?
<kiko> morning
<BjornT> stub, lifeless: my merge requests to pqm are failing since /var/lock/launchpad-checkwatches.lock seems to exist. can someone take a look at it and delete it if it's there?
<stub> BjornT: removed
<BjornT> thanks
<lifeless> night all
<sivang> night lifeless 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko, trivial]  Remove spurious sourcepackagename creation when processing binary packages, remove unecessary checks for queue-ui view code and remove database imports from ftpmaster script library. (r3582: Celso Providelo)
<kiko> hey cprov 
<cprov> kiko: hi, it's still pending mark's points about queue-ui, will do it until evening
<kiko> okay, thanks.
<carlos> stub: mail sent with the updates I need on production
<carlos> stub: would be really good if you could execute them before leaving today, not sure if it's already too late...
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<carlos> stub: If you need anything from me, just ping my nick and I will listen the ping.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add connection instance info to OOPS report (Bug #44032) and make session cookie name configurable (Bug #44192) (r3583: Stuart Bishop)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44032 in launchpad "Out of order SQL queries triggering foreign key constraints" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44032
<Ubugtu> 'Malone bug 44192 in launchpad "Need to configure session cookie name to avoid staging and production\n conflicts" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44192'
* bradb & # holiday slax0ring
<kiko> ah, good work stub 
<mdz> cprov: BenC has a kernel upload for edgy prepared if you want a nice test case
<cprov> mdz: it'd be great, send it to me 
<cprov> mdz: btw check for mistakes or issue you want me to fix before open real edgy
<mdz> cprov: i wish I had the time...
<cprov> mdz: uhm, who do you suggest to play around ?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Anyone could explain me how to set Occitan as default language AND French as alternative?
<Yannig> I have LANGUAGE="oc_FR:oc:fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en"
<Yannig> LANG=oc_FR.UTF-8 in /etc/environment but it seems it's not enough because I have many programs in English now :p
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add bug number to an XXX comment. (r3584: Bjorn Tillenius)
<ploum> oups, I just saw that there was a comment to my Google SoC
<ploum> I replied, I hope that I'm not too late
<mdz> cprov: I asked BenC to send it to you; follow up with him if you haven't heard from him already
<ploum> (from Sivan Greenberg)
<cprov> mdz: ok, thx
<carlos> Yannig: What's the content of your ~/.dmrc file?
<carlos> Yannig: let's move this to the right channel... #ubuntu
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  make it possible to create a new bug watch from +editstatus. add some javascript to the widgets used for creating and linking bug watches. (r3585: Bjorn Tillenius)
<kiko> good work BjornT 
<ddaa> cya launchpadders
<ddaa> going to restaurant and movies
<pygi> Hi
<pygi> do we have a xml-rpc interface in LP?
<mdz> pygi: yes, I'm told that it does
<pygi> mdz, yes, on one application you did, on other you said we don't :)
<pygi> which obviously changed in one day :P
<mdz> pygi: I learned new information between those two points in time
<pygi> thanks :)
<mdz> it changed quite recently
<pygi> mdz, ok
<pygi> what do you think is more important? that glaunchpad thingy or Smart Bug reporting?
<mdz> the latter
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  importd test cleanups (r3586: David Allouche)
<pygi> mdz, ok, I'll drop the glaunchpad and accept smart bug reporting
<pygi> any possible mentors for that?
<mdz> perhaps bradb or bjornt
<mdz> kiko might have an opinion
<pygi> ok, but we should handle that fast, because mentors have to be assigned in max. like 6 hours from now
<jsgotangco> go pygi :)
<jsgotangco> \o/
<pygi> hey jsgotangco :)
<pygi> what I did this time? :)
<pygi> mdz, can you do me a favor, talk to them, and say who of them will mentor? :)
<kiko> pygi, what's up?
<mdz> pygi: I don't have time for it right now
<mdz> kiko: google summer of code
<mdz> kiko: someone wants to write our client-side bug reporting tool for malone
<mdz> needs a mentor
<pygi> mdz, ok, thanks anyway :)
<Keybuk> ok, that's weird
<kiko> pygi, so sure, BjornT could be a mentor. you'll need some help with the XML-RPC server interface so that's why I'd recommend him.
<Keybuk> launchpad threw away my overrides
<Keybuk> 14:47:46 INFO    'mozilla-thunderbird-locale-el/main/web/OPTIONAL' binary overridden in dapper/amd64
<Keybuk> etc.
<Keybuk> yet it's still in main
<Keybuk> 14:47:46 INFO    Override Component to: 'universe'
<pygi> kiko, oki, thanks :)
* Keybuk pastes the extra line
<BjornT> kiko, pygi: i'm not registered as a mentor, though. not sure if that will be problem or not.
<kiko> Keybuk, that's odd indeed. 
<aa_> nothing to do with mentoring, but I am interested in helping with the bug report tool
<pygi> BjornT, please apply for mentor right now
<kiko> pygi, that's a good point, because aa_ has written a basic tool that does just that.
<pygi> BjornT, I hope you know how to do it? :)
<aa_> (but not over XMLRPC)
<BjornT> pygi: not really :), but i should have an email somewhere about it.
<pygi> BjornT, oki, please hurry :)
<BjornT> pygi: found the link, doing it now
<pygi> BjornT, thanks :)
<Keybuk> kiko: there's no way to look up the "current" override for a package, is there?
<kiko> Keybuk, it's the information attached to the most recent publishing entry
<Keybuk> why don't they show up until a publish run?
<Keybuk> is it just because that adjusts the actual ftp view?
<kiko> Keybuk, don't whow up where?
<kiko> show, arch.
<Keybuk> when you run change-override
<Keybuk> the log always says main/*
<kiko-fud> Keybuk, hmmm, I'm not sure. perhaps change-override doesn't look at the publishing history tables properly.
<kiko-fud> Keybuk, can you file a bug and/or pester cprov to check on the SQL when he has a moment?
<Keybuk>       version       | status | component
<Keybuk> --------------------+--------+-----------
<Keybuk>  1:1.5.0.2ubuntu1-3 |      1 |         3
<Keybuk>  1:1.5.0.2ubuntu1-3 |      2 |         1
<Keybuk> so, I guess change-override just adds a PENDING publishing record which gets processed into a PUBLISHED each publisher run?
<cprov> Keybuk: yes, that's the way to override a publication
<Keybuk> cprov: so why hasn't it happened?
<cprov> Keybuk: did the publisher run ?
<Keybuk> cprov: I assume it's run a few times since
<cprov> Keybuk: uhm ..let me check, maybe a case of same filename and different content
<cprov> Keybuk: sourcepackagename ?
<Keybuk> thunderbird-locales
<Keybuk> (though this is a binary override, the binary I'm looking at right now is mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nb)
<Keybuk> it seems to have worked this run ... any idea why it didn't earlier?
<cprov> Keybuk: afff, let me check the pub log 
<cprov> Keybuk: no clue and if you look to the source (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nb/) things get more obscure.
<cprov> Keybuk: the UI isn't even able to point to the right SP (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales)
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> the mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nb package WAS created by a source of the same name
<Keybuk> but is now created by thunderbird-locales
<cprov> Keybuk: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nb
<cprov> Keybuk: something sane
<Keybuk> interesting
<Keybuk>  dapper i386 Release: PendingRemoval version 1:1.5.0.2ubuntu1-3 in component main and section web on 2006-05-22 16:10:34 BST and superseded on 2006-05-22 18:10:09 BST by i386 build of thunderbird-locales 1:1.5.0.2ubuntu1-3 in ubuntu dapper
<Keybuk>  	 Requested 2006-05-22 14:37:48 BST in pocket RELEASE
<Keybuk> 	Built 2006-05-22 15:37:35 BST by rothera (i386) in two minutes  log
<Keybuk> maybe my original override attempt got applied to the PendingRemoval package
<LarstiQ> hey Keybuk 
<Keybuk> and the one I actually intended it to apply to hadn't been built and published yet
<Keybuk> I did the override because it showed up in anastacia in the wrong place ... however germinate matches the Sources file with the Packages file, and the new source would have been published at that point
<Keybuk> LarstiQ: hey, s'up?
<SteveA> salgado: code review?
<LarstiQ> Keybuk: resting today and bzr-gtk later this week
<cprov> Keybuk: it might be a very specific corner-case, a new publication [-3]  and an override at the same publisher run, it used the new publication to supersed both (the override and old version [-2] )
<cprov> Keybuk: it stayed with the -3 version (main/web) for a while, than you applied a new override, which lasts til now
<Keybuk> I guess the fix there is that change-override should be able to change the component of a pending, rather than adding a new pending
<salgado> SteveA, I just found an issue that is going to take me some time to fix. I don't think it's going to be ready for review before you leave. sorry
<SteveA> salgado: i can do an initial review if you like
<salgado> SteveA, yeah, it might be a good idea, I think. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZRTkP4.html
<glatzor> hi, who is responsible for the language pack uploads? it would be nice to have a new package for the German translations.
<kiko> glatzor, not sure, but a combination of carlos and pitti knows!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fix +bugcontact broken link on distro and product portlet details (r3587: Diogo Matsubara)
<lifeless> moining
<sivang> hey lifeless , what's up? :)
<lifeless> 'stuff' ;)
<sivang> heh
* sivang pokes around IInterface's code
<sivang> night all
<lifeless> gnight
<lifeless> spiv: how are you going with the bzr update. Do you need to talk through anything in it ?
<spiv> lifeless: I have tests passing (so long as they don't run in a tty with more than 80 columns...)
<lifeless> spiv: bzr.dev should have that fully fixed now
<spiv> Oh, and there's a bzrtools test that fails, but fails upstream too.
<lifeless> spiv: really? what one
<spiv> upstream_import's test_tar
<lifeless> meep. thats new from aaron
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<SteveA> hi
<sivang> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> morning sivan
<SteveA> jamesh: skype call soon?
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv, stub, mpt_: i want to queue up skype calls with each of you
<stub> ok
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> stub: 0800 UTC
<SteveA> spiv: 0830 UTC
<spiv> SteveA: ok.
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> jamesh: 0915 UTC
<SteveA> mornin malc
<malcc> Morning
<SteveA> morning cprov 
<SteveA> cprov: had a good trip?
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> Yo
* stub kills esd and whotnot
<cprov> SteveA: morning, yes I had, thank you, first spring in London ;) 
<spiv> SteveA: I'm ready for a call.
<SteveA> spiv: okay.  restarting skype.
<spiv> Restarting?  I guess skype isn't so different from shtoom after all...
<spiv> SteveA: you seem to have dropped out?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> just a sec
<Kinnison> Hi
<Kinnison> How do I add a new bugtracker type?
<lifeless> 'type' like bugzilla etc ?
<Kinnison> I want to add an upstream bug watch into Savannah
<Kinnison> lifeless: aye
<lifeless> IIRC it needs a new dbschema item
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> it's not just a table?
<Kinnison> yergh
<lifeless> *from memory*
<spiv> Kinnison: lifeless is correct.
* Kinnison sobs
<Kinnison> Okay
* Kinnison does it the non-structured way
<jamesh> Kinnison: depending on how much they've diverged, the SF bug tracker type may be appropriate
<Kinnison> jamesh: I don't think it is, unfortunately. I think the query-string parameter names have changed
<jamesh> Kinnison: things like the remote bug status synchronisation need to special case each bug tracker type, so it is not trivial to add new types and have all features work
<Kinnison> I see
<mdke> we're having some problems on the wiki with a user randomly renaming important pages and replacing them with unrelated things 
<Kinnison> Makes sense
<mdke> can the account be disabled until it can be sorted out with the individual concerned?
<lifeless> mdke: sure.
<lifeless> mdke: account name?
<mdke> wikiname is Ruwan5
<lifeless> spiv: will disabling the lp account immediately take effect ?
<mdke> if you can give me his email addy too, i'll mail him
<lifeless> interesting
<SteveA> you'd need to kill his session too
<mdke> please do, the mayhem is already going to be hard to roll back
<lifeless> I can't find the name !
<SteveA> maybe stub can help
<lifeless> oh foo. unclosed "
<lifeless> got it
<SteveA> we probably should build an admin page for managing users/sessions
<lifeless> ruwan
<lifeless> SteveA++
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/ruwan is the account afaict
<stub> I landed a fix yesterday so you can't auth if your account is no longer valid, but it isn't live yet.
<lifeless> oh foo
<lifeless> there are 5 of this guy
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/ruwanredhat is the one
<lifeless> how do we disbable an account then ?
<mdke> blimey
<stub> I think disabling the lp account will immediately affect wiki auth though
<lifeless> stub:  is there an admin gui, or should I port the db for that ?
* stub has a look
* SteveA asks spiv for input
<lifeless> stub: I dont see a valid field in the db
<lifeless> mdke: ruwanredhat@yahoo.com
<spiv> I *think* disabling the authserver account will kill the wiki auth immediately.
<stub> lifeless: setting the password to NULL will work
<mdke> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> done
<BjornT__> cprov: ping
<spiv> (maybe it will cause tracebacks or something for that user, but it probably will stop them being logged in)
<mdke> lifeless: did you disactivate all of them, or just one?
<lifeless> spiv: what does 'disabled' mean for the authserver ?
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm.
<lifeless> mdke: I'm only sure that one is him
<mdke> lifeless: ok. mailing now
<lifeless> the rest may be other people with a similar name for instance.
<spiv> I don't think password IS NULL is checked by the authserver.
<spiv> Having no emailaddresses would do it...
* spiv looks at the query
<SteveA> if we get more abuse, we should have an explicit flag for "disabled by admin"
<lifeless> spiv: bounce the authserver perhaps ?
<SteveA> that way, we can re-enabled wrongly disabled accounts
<lifeless> SteveA: and have that immediately kick the session
<SteveA> without losing state
<spiv> lifeless: doesn't help, the authserver is stateless.
<SteveA> yes, have that immediately stop things
<spiv> lifeless: the state is the user's cookie + the database.
<SteveA> i feel a spec in the works...
<lifeless> SteveA: take a laxitive
<mdke> i think for the new documentation wiki we might disable renaming pages, it's hard to roll them back... stupid moin
<SteveA> if only moin had a bzrlib backend
<spiv> Yeah, the authserver's opinion about users is based on having valid email addresses.
<lifeless> mdke: if you visit the old page at ?action=edit it might let you in.
<lifeless> mdke: is he still doing it ?
<mdke> lifeless: nothing else yet
<lifeless> if he is, ping stub or I and we'll delete the email address
<lifeless> spiv: would changing it work ? or a delete ?
<jamesh> mdke: iirc you can limit features like rename to a particular group of users
<mdke> yes, that's what I mean
<spiv> lifeless: setting all users' emails to e.g. state = NEW rather than VALIDATED would work, I think...
<spiv> Although it would let them reclaim the account, still.
<lifeless> SteveA: another thing a disabled flag does is better error feedback to the user
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> SteveA: 'see an admin' rather than 'my account stopped working suddenly'
<lifeless> spiv: 'all users'' can be parsed wrongly in an amusing way
<spiv> I'd be happy to update the authserver to check a disabled flag.
<spiv> lifeless: Heh "all *the* users'" :)
<SteveA> spiv: we'd want to update moin too, to give an appropriate message
<spiv> SteveA: Right.
<jamesh> I assume this disabled flag should also affect https://launchpad.net too?
<SteveA> yes
<jamesh> if a user is enough of a twit on the wiki to get their account disabled, we probably don't want them creating products on LP ...
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> someone may have had their credentials stolen
<SteveA> so we should disable the account until the issue is cleared up
<jamesh> any kind of error message should give clear directions on who to ask to get it reenabled
<mdke> spiv: btw since you're here - did you see Karl's email about the wiki migration script?
<mdke> lifeless: seems to have stopped it. I'll ping you if he emails me back and promises to stop :)
<spiv> mdke: Yep -- when I next see him online (probably very soon) I'll help him run that script.  It ran smoothly on my local copy, so it ought to be painless.
<mdke> spiv: yay. thanks
<mdke> spiv: the last thing was doing the pages which redirect to the relevant pages as well. is that already in the script?
<spiv> mdke: Yep, that's there.
<spiv> Oh, pardon me.
<spiv> You mean the pages that redirect to the moved pages...
<mdke> yeah
<spiv> That isn't done, I'm just doing a search on the live wiki to see how many there are.
<spiv> A few hundred, maybe less.
<mdke> i would have thought not too many
<spiv> mdke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=%23redirect&fullsearch=Text
<spiv> Not all of those are redirects to doc pages necessarily.
<mdke> yeah, what we need are the pages that redirect to pages tagged with CategoryDocumentation
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mdke> for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mdke shouldn't get moved, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java should
<spiv> mdke: It's a bit of a pain, but I'll take a stab at it.
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<mdke> spiv: hang on tho
<mdke> spiv: if Java redirects to RestrictedFormats, which then refreshes to the new wiki, it'll be ok. Does moin handle these sort of bounce refreshes?
<spiv> mdke: I would expect so.
<mdke> spiv: in that case moving them too won't be necessary
<spiv> Ah, great.
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<spiv> That's what I was hoping to hear ;)
<mdke> spiv: we'll get refresh activated on the main wiki and test it
<spiv> mdke: Sounds like a plan.
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm not getting any sound
<SteveA> me neither
<SteveA> let's both try the echo123 test
<SteveA> echo test worked for me
<jamesh> SteveA: it was a problem at my end.  I moved my headset over to a USB hub, and things seemed to break
<jamesh> should be fine now
* SteveA restarts
<SteveA> jamesh: i ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<jamesh> ?
<SteveA> jamesh: i tried calling you, but got an error
<jamesh> I'll try calling you
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<SteveA> i'd like to have a call soon
<mpt> sure
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> ddaa: do you have anything that you want jamesh to work on?
<ddaa> hell, yes!
<ddaa> let me check
<SteveA> ddaa, jamesh: i propose you two meet tomorrow
<SteveA> to discuss these things
<ddaa> that's fine
<SteveA> what time?
<ddaa> remember that I'm on leave thursday and friday
<SteveA> i want to be involved too
<jamesh> ddaa: the supermirror branch pull list stuff got merged to rocketfuel yesterday, btw.
<ddaa> 1000UTC would be fine for me
<SteveA> kinda late
<ddaa> 0800UTC is a bit early for me
<ddaa> but if anything later would be inconvenient, I can be there
<SteveA> 0900 is okay for me
<SteveA> it means i can get lunch after the meeting
<ddaa> jamesh: is 0900 okay?
<jamesh> 0900 or 1000 are fine for me
<jamesh> yeah
<ddaa> 0900 it is then
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> btw, I had a chat with Kinnison and celso yesterday
<ddaa> to get in sync about what we'll talk about in Paris
<ddaa> I realised that only have fuzzy ideas about how I want to change the vcs-imports systems after bzr-native
<ddaa> it would be nice if I could have a few days to sit down and lay out plans
<ddaa> so I would have a better idea of the environment of importd-ng
<ddaa> I made an agenda item about it
<ddaa> SteveA: so I would like if on the next bazaar meeting we have decided about when to set out time in my schedule for this.
<ddaa> jamesh: I noticed it got merged, I sent you an email saying "thank you" :)
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/28840 <- that's the bug that was causing the audio problems initially
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28840 in linux-source-2.6.15 "CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO not being set causes errors when attempting to play audio through a usb sound device connected via hub" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> jamesh: did you see the meeting notes i /msg-ed to you?
<SteveA> mpt: call now?
<ddaa> SteveA: is any action required from lifeless and I about Europython room booking?
<SteveA> thanks for asking
<SteveA> i'm hassling people
<SteveA> i have had no response yet
<SteveA> i'll let you know if things go any more pear-shaped
<ddaa> okay, the URGENT tag suggested we should take some action, but your message did not specify what
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> one user says "hello, I'm a newbie, how do I sync Evo and Groupwise" on launchpad-users
<ddaa> then another user says "hello, I'm a newbie, and I do not use Evolution, but look on Novell's website", on launchpad-users too
<ddaa> helpful and friendly, but... disturbing...
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<mpt> SteveA, you just went offline
<OdyX> Heyah. CoC 1.0.1 seems unsignable...
<SteveA> mpt: yeah
<SteveA> mpt: i think you need to restart skype
<mpt> OdyX, yes, that is a bug that is being fixed
<OdyX> mpt: OK. Good. Thanks
<mpt> In the meantime, you can sign version 1.0
<lifeless> ddaa: :)
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<ddaa> how's the sourcecode/ fixage going?
<ddaa> can you review my launchpad/importd-cvs-tests branch soon, I'm about to start building on it
<lifeless> ddaa: had a bug with bzrtools today
<mpt> SteveA, my Skype password has expired somehow, I'll be a few minutes
<lifeless> thats fixed, and I'm waiting with bated fingers for spiv to ask me to try merging from his branches again.
<OdyX> mpt: I ever did... months ago... just wondering
<OdyX> :D
<ddaa> lifeless: it would be real nice to get that fixed very soon, so I can merge my cscvs work before going on leave
<lifeless> ddaa: its not exactly in my hands
<ddaa> sure, but your are my volunteer proxy to spiv
<lifeless> ddaa: but I can appreciate that. I shall review that branch tomorrow, I have been stuck inside commits guts today
<ddaa> so I nag you instead of spiv :)
* lifeless is allergic to nagging
<ddaa> reminds me... abentley asked me to nag him about something...
<lifeless> is there any better way to chain iterators than
<lifeless> yield foo
<lifeless> for stuff in foo.bar():
<lifeless>     yield stuff
<SteveA> you can look at itertools
<ddaa> streams
<lifeless> by better I mean 'faster'
<SteveA> faster in what sense?
<SteveA> faster to write code for?
<ddaa> python lack streams :(
<lifeless> SteveA: wall clock time
<ddaa> SteveA: I think lifeless is concerned that the yield loop causes function call overhead
<lifeless> SteveA: we're yielding 10K items spread over 800 containers
<SteveA> http://docs.python.org/lib/itertools-functions.html
<SteveA> i don't know if any are written in C
<SteveA> but writing such iterator chaining in C isn't hard
<lifeless> SteveA: so while iterators only cost a single frame to setup, there would still appear to be overhead yielding each child
<ddaa> lifeless++
<ddaa> my measurements suggested the same
<lifeless> I'm considering flatting the entire thing into a list or some such
<ddaa> it look like it's cheaper to use lists long sequences of small objects
<lifeless> ddaa: this is iter_entries
<ddaa> while iterators are great for relatively short sequences of large objects
<lifeless> ddaa: which you tuned, and then lost the patch for
<mdke> spiv: the bouncing works
<SteveA> changing things into lists is usually quicker in python, if you don't care about holding it all in memory
<SteveA> converting to tuples cheaper still
<lifeless> SteveA: total size is only a few Mb
<SteveA> tuples are about the cheapest thing you can get
<SteveA> if you know the size up front
<SteveA> and will reduce your memory requirement too
<lifeless> SteveA: its a tree made up of dicts
<lifeless> SteveA: (thats a lie, but a good one)
<SteveA> what is a tree made up of dicts?
<lifeless> is it likely to be better to build a list and append, or a tuple and create new tuples as we establish the value of new entries
<ddaa> the structure he's traversing
<lifeless> SteveA: the data structure we are working from
<lifeless> {'foo':{'bar':{'gam':'quux'}}}
* mpt knows what a tuple is now
<lifeless> gives use foo/bar/gam/quux in the output
<SteveA> and what kind of walk do you want to do over that structure?
<lifeless> s/use/us/
<lifeless> SteveA: transform it to the full path to every value  - so 'foo','foo/bar','foo/bar/gam','foo/bar/gam/quux' in the example above
<ddaa> lifeless: one way you could do it with iterators: first traverse the structure to get all the directories, then use itertools.chain to build the listing.
<SteveA> do you have a 10k long path?
<SteveA> or many such paths?
<ddaa> as many paths as version controlled files
<SteveA> so, do you have a list of such dicts?
<lifeless> SteveA: the total number of nodes in the tree is 10826
<lifeless> SteveA: of those, 826 are dicts, 10000 are terminal
<SteveA>  {'foo':{'bar':{'gam':'quux'}}}
<SteveA> so you could provide an example with more branches
<SteveA> there is just one branch there
<SteveA> so it is all dicts
<SteveA> and you want to get out of it every possible branch?
<SteveA> i will also need to announce the forthcoming change to the launchpad list
<SteveA> and coordinate the changing of various scripts, such as the "pending reviews" scripts
<SteveA> that pull data from pages on the wiki
<SteveA> EWINDOW
<lifeless> SteveA: heh. yes
<SteveA> anyway
<lifeless> {'foo':{'bar':{'gam':'quux'}}, 'wham':'blech}
<SteveA> you want to get each branch out as a path
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> so, in that example, you want to get
<SteveA> 1. 'foo/bar/gam/quux'
<SteveA> 2. 'wham/blech'
<lifeless> foo, foo/bar, foo/bar/gam, foo/bar/gam/quux, wham, wham/blech
<lifeless> in that order
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> the order could be:
<SteveA>  wham, wham/blech, foo, foo/bar, foo/bar/gam, foo/bar/gam/quux
<lifeless> no
<SteveA> why?
<SteveA> dicts are unordered
<lifeless> we sort
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> what do you do with the paths afterwards?
<lifeless> after yielding ?
<SteveA> lets say i gave you a list of these paths
<SteveA> what do you do next with that list?
<lifeless> SteveA: callers of this function use the list to do operations like 'commit' and 'status'
<lifeless> SteveA: the paths are typically passed to os functions like 'stat' and 'open' once, and then discarded
<lifeless> give me a sec
<SteveA> i want to think about this for a moment
<jamesh> lifeless: perhaps this is an area where a small C extension would be appropriate?
<lifeless> jamesh: I think there are deeper changes we can make which are more useful. 
<lifeless> jamesh: having made those, C might be a good bet to make it faster still.
<ddaa> duh, my two pass suggestion does not work
<jamesh> fair enough
<lifeless> but I see no reason it should not be blindingly fast without C for this.
<ddaa> it's equivalent to building a list
<SteveA> it's good that you have a data structure made of dicts and strings
<SteveA> you can do stuff in C that avoids lots of python overhead for this
<lifeless> SteveA: its not quite that simple, which is why I said its a lie.
<SteveA> i don't think you'd be able to approach that in python
<SteveA> unless you find a clever way to use a builtin to do it
<jamesh> lifeless: all the functions in the itertools module are C, so if any of those functions cover what you are doing they may provide a speed boost
<SteveA> so, D.iteritems()
<SteveA> as a good start
<ddaa> jamesh: by any chance, is there something like C "stream" facility, similar to what C# does, in python?
<lifeless> SteveA: there are objects which have the dicts, and the dicts hold those objects.
<jamesh> ddaa: got a pointer to the c# api?
<ddaa> python generators are nice, but they suck to traverse tree structures
<jamesh> ddaa: I'm not sure what a C# stream is
<ddaa> jamesh: I can try to find it
<jamesh> ddaa: it is possible that Python 2.5 generators are an equivalent
<jamesh> ddaa: or do you just mean file-like objects
<jamesh> ?
<ddaa> the basic idea is to be able to "yield" an iterable, and the consumer sees the iterable items instead of the iterable itself
<jamesh> ah.
<spiv> jamesh: The annoying thing about recursive generators is the need to do "for x in g(...): yield x" rather than having a way to say "yield all x" or something.
<jamesh> I don't think there is an equivalent of that
<ddaa> typically what you need when you want e.g. to serialise a dom.
<spiv> Which isn't *that* annoying.
<ddaa> spiv: it's annoying because it can become a performance problem in some cases
<spiv> ddaa: Having all the extra layers of bytecode interpretation?
<ddaa> once the tree is a bit deep, yielding an item involves calling back into a bunch of generators
<jamesh> spiv: I wonder if the Python compiler could detect and optimise "for x in iterable: yield x" loops?
<lifeless> spiv: N^2
<jamesh> it sounds simple ...
<spiv> lifeless: I don't see how having a "yield all x" syntax helps the O() cost, if that's what you're saying, it's a function of the algorithm.
<lifeless> what we were doing in that routine was pathjoining every item
<lifeless> spiv: say you have a tree if iterators 10 deep
<ddaa> spiv: it flattens the call tree
<lifeless> spiv: with 1000 items at the bottom
<spiv> ddaa: Not really, the recursion still has to happen, even if the interpreter is able to tear down the frame sooner it still has to be there to evaluate the inner generator.
<lifeless> spiv: hmm, may be mistaken.... at the top level, you see 1000 items to yield. one down (this is a non-splitting tree to the bottom), you have to yield 1000 things, the next 1000 and so on, to the bottom which actually yields the 1000 things
<ddaa> spiv: but it does not have to call through the intermediate generators to yield from the inner one
<spiv> jamesh: It sounds possible for the compiler to detect and optimise, though I bet the improvement would be pretty modest.
<lifeless> spiv: in which case it is linear reduction in cost
<ddaa> jamesh: I think it would still be a very useful hint to the compiler to make it explicit that "here, I'm yielding all the elements of that iterable without touching them"
<jamesh> spiv: well, the improvement should be the same as that given by using a "yield all iterable" statement
<spiv> jamesh: Right, which is why I'm guessing it would be pretty modest.
<jamesh> ddaa: sure.  And if you have a loop of the form "for x in iterable: yield x", the compiler could know that
<jamesh> the loop couldn't be doing anything else
<ddaa> function call overhead is not that modest in python, and I believe that calling into a generator has the usual expensive python function call cost.
<spiv> ddaa: There's precisely one python-level call involved in "for x in somegenerator(args): yield x"
<ddaa> multiply that by the depth of each item you are yielding
<spiv> ddaa: Or more exactly, the expensive part of python calls is the frame setup.
<ddaa> that can quickly becomes several millions
<spiv> ddaa: Re-entering a generator doesn't incur that cost.
<lifeless> where does lsprof assign frame setup costs? to the caller ?
<mpt> SteveA, Skype still hasn't sent me my new password -- we could chat on IRC, or Skype tomorrow
<jamesh> ddaa: if I have an iterator implemented in C, and am iterating it with PyIter_Next() from some other bit of C code, there are no Python stack frames created
<ddaa> mh, I might have been mistaken
<spiv> jamesh: And generators are interators implemented in C, sort of :)
<ddaa> for one thing, this optimisation was driven by hotshot timings, which I found later to be less than entirely reliable
<jamesh> ddaa: so if the compiler could optimise "for x in iterable: yield x" into a special instruction, the generator implementation could pass back values without executing Python code
<lifeless> spiv: nice typo
<ddaa> jamesh: yes, I think there's a strict equivalence there
<spiv> lifeless: Ta :)
<SteveA> mpt: let's do a bit of irc then
<ddaa> anything else in the for loop would prevent the use of that optimisation, and the use of the hypothetical "yield all" syntax as well
<spiv> jamesh: Unless the interpreter could somehow cleverly chain multiple nestings of these together efficiently, I think it would be only a small improvement.
<lifeless> different question, is stringobj + '/' + stringobj slower than '/'.join((stringobj, stringobj)) ?
* spiv thinks about it.
<spiv> lifeless: hmm, I'd guess it would be faster.
<spiv> Because operators of builtin types are much faster than function calls.
<jamesh> you end up creating a temporary string though
<SteveA> what about '%s/%s' ?
<lifeless> jamesh: right, thats what I was thinking
<lifeless> SteveA: could do. I should bench them :). 
<SteveA> creating strings is cheap
* lifeless does so
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, possibly for large enough strings it's more expensive, but with recent optimisations to string addition I'm not sure that even then it's true.
<ddaa> >>> timeit.Timer("'a' + '/' + 'b'").repeat()
<ddaa> [0.96357202529907227, 1.05560302734375, 0.39551806449890137] 
<ddaa> >>> timeit.Timer("'/'.join(('a', 'b'))").repeat()
<ddaa> [1.3867409229278564, 1.3909780979156494, 0.99723100662231445] 
<spiv> jamesh: Python now tries to resize strings inplace on BINARY_ADD, if there are no other references to it.
<ddaa> in that specific case, the former is a tad bit faster
<spiv> jamesh: So the repeated-addition idiom isn't O(n**2) anymore, in most cases.  It depends on the bytecode a little, though.
<lifeless> bzrlib.benchmarks.bench_commit.CommitBenchmark.test_slash_add                                                                                                                                  OK          51ms
<lifeless> bzrlib.benchmarks.bench_commit.CommitBenchmark.test_slash_join                                                                                                                                 OK          15ms
<lifeless> bzrlib.benchmarks.bench_commit.CommitBenchmark.test_slash_percent                                                                                                                              OK          16ms
<lifeless> these are consistent
<lifeless> string add is slowest
<lifeless> percent joining is a little slower than doing a join
<spiv> lifeless: probably the tuple allocation is the difference with percent joining.
<lifeless> http://pastebin.ca/58331
<spiv> lifeless: learn to love timeit.
<spiv> python -m timeit -s "a, b = 'a', 'b'" "a + '/' + b"
* lifeless cries
<lifeless> I have a handy hammer dagnammit
<ddaa> >>> timeit.Timer("a + '/' + b", setup="a, b = 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa', 'bbbbb'").repeat()
<ddaa> [1.2092900276184082, 1.2048490047454834, 0.83875298500061035] 
<ddaa> >>> timeit.Timer("'/'.join((a,b))", setup="a, b = 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa', 'bbbbb'").repeat()
<ddaa> [1.6951849460601807, 1.1019880771636963, 0.58829784393310547] 
<ddaa> it does look like addition is a bit faster
<jamesh> spiv: there is one more tuple created in '/'.join((a,b)) compared to 
<spiv> ddaa: And you should learn to love the timeit command line :P
<jamesh> '%s/%s' % (a,b)
<lifeless> well
<spiv> jamesh: Is there?  Oh, the function argument?
<jamesh> spiv: yeah args are passed to the function as a tuple
<spiv> jamesh: I would have thought the join method would use METH_O?
<lifeless> at 100,000 calls, slash joining is still faster for me.
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, it does... I thought that would avoid the tuple construction?
<jamesh> spiv: that just causes the C code to verify that there is one item in the args tuple and pass that to the C function
<jamesh> (iirc)
<lifeless> I'm not sure what timeit is doing here, but I'm more confident in my real-world benchmark here than timeit.
<jamesh> spiv: I tell a lie.  there is PyCFunction special casing in ceval.c
<lifeless> ah, interesting, at 500000 calls, it has changed.
<spiv> jamesh: I was about to say :)
<spiv> lifeless: the number of calls should not be a factor.  Possibly your use of range() is causing oddness?
<spiv> i.e. the 100th evaluation of "a + '/' + b" and the millionth call of it should be just as fast or slow as each other, give or take noise.
<lifeless> ok, convinthed
<ddaa> spiv: in previous tests, I found the python timing noise to have very weird characteristics
<ddaa> it did not seem to average out with increased numbers of iterations
<ddaa> another interesting datum, the string addition is optimised by psyco much much better than the '/'.join.
<spiv> ddaa: "python -m timeit -v ..." is pretty consistent for me -- the first set of N iterations is always a bit slow, but the other two are always very close.
<ddaa> with psyco, string addition is 20x faster
<ddaa> spiv: that's not how it behaves in my experience (even looking at my new timings right here)
<ddaa> lifeless: if you are in micro-optimisation mood, I think it would be worth trying transforming the recursive algorithm into an iterative one
<lifeless> ddaa: function overhead is not much of an issue here
<lifeless> ddaa: only 800 function calls
<lifeless> and max depth is 3
<ddaa> well, I would give it a try. That said, I'm going to back to what I'm paid for :)
<lifeless> ddaa: I've already beaten into acceptable
<lifeless>       +10825            0    491.6700    124.3990   +bzrlib.inventory:871(iter_entries)
<lifeless> 491ms under lsprof is not an issue when the total time taken is 140072ms
<ddaa> well, modulo profiler biases...
<jamesh> what was the before figure?
<spiv> ddaa: If I use the -n arg to "python -m timeit" to force the number of iterations below it's default threshold, I get different results, but at its threshold or higher it's consistent.
<lifeless> jamesh: I dont have it handy. I can generate it, be a few minutes
<lifeless> over the whole test run is
<ddaa> but there are likely more to be gained in other parts of the code
<lifeless>       259309       194352   2749.8370   2645.2650   bzrlib.inventory:871(iter_entries)
<lifeless> so its very much in the 'not a problem basket'
<spiv> ddaa: (the nice thing about "python -m timeit" is it automatically picks a number of loops that takes between 0.2 and 2s, which seems to give reliable results, smaller times are more susceptible to noise)
<mpt> lifeless, "bzr diff -r branch:../rocketfuel" returns a lot of changes that were made by other people, as well as the changes I've made in this branch. But "bzr merge ../rocketfuel" returns "Nothing to do". Should I be concerned?
<lifeless> I'm still concerned by        10832            0  31236.6910    499.2190   bzrlib.store.versioned:187(get_weave_or_empty)
<lifeless> which is IMNSHO way to slow
<lifeless> but the open() call is probably not something we can improve much on
<lifeless> what we have planned, but haven't done yet, is getting lsprof output for just a timed call area.
* carlos -> lunch
<spiv> SteveA: Btw, I saw eurovision, and I think Lithuania were robbed.
<SteveA> many people here have been talking about it
<SteveA> i think i heard the song... it was self-referential
<SteveA> but for me, finnish doom metal wins anytime 
<spiv> I admit the song with the "arockalypse" was my second choice.
<spiv> And the "day of rockoning".
<ddaa> mpt: what you describe does not sound normal
<ddaa> mpt: what does "bzr update" do?
<mpt> ddaa, "Tree is up to date."
<ddaa> mpt: what does merging your branch into rocketfuel do?
<mpt> ddaa, merging it *in* to rocketfuel?
<mpt> Or merging from rocketfuel into it?
<ddaa> merging into rocketfuel
* mpt moves those *s one word leftward
<ddaa> as opposed to merging rocketfuel into your branch
<lifeless> jamesh: previous total ime
<lifeless>       259309       194352   9903.7670   3989.2800   bzrlib.inventory:875(iter_entries)
<lifeless> of which
<lifeless>      +190848            0   5787.7500   3580.9870   +posixpath:56(join)
* ddaa fails to see why people seem to have trouble with non-commutativity of "merge"
<mpt> ddaa, I've never merged anything into rocketfuel before
<mpt> (there would be no point, except for debugging)
<mpt> ddaa, that gives me a pile of changes and pending merges
<ddaa> that's quite useful to see what diff merging a branch would introduce
<ddaa> mpt: are those changes all yours?
<mpt> despite the fact that I just updated my rocketfuel copy
<mpt> No, most of them are bradbs
<mpt> ok, half of them are bradb's, along with some Mark and some Stuart etc
<ddaa> are these the actual changes, or are they reversed?
<mpt> How do I tell? They're ellipsized commit messages
<mpt> elided, even
<ddaa> I asked you which changes, not which pending merges...
<ddaa> anyway
<mpt> There are three db schema patches added, and none removed
<ddaa> apparently your branch merged some branch which is not yet in rocketfuel
<mpt> So I'm guessing they're actual changes
<mpt> Was there a rollback recently?
<ddaa> none that I'm aware of
<ddaa> mpt: you could tell
<ddaa> if the pending merges you get when merging show a pqm commit
<mpt> ah! yes, there are six of those
<ddaa> that suggest that the rocketfuel branch you are checking against is out of date
<ddaa> and that your branch is more up to date
<ddaa> _or_ that something amazingly bad happened that caused 6 rocketfuel commits to disappear
<ddaa> so I'd rather lean towards the user error
<mpt> The only way, that I can think of, that that could have happened is if chinstrap's rocketfuel has regressed
<ddaa> try reverting your merge from your rocketfuel branch, then pull from chinstrap's rocketfuel
<mpt> or, more likely, there's an error in my update-my-rocketfuel script
<mpt> rsync -aP --delete chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/ ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel
<mpt> Is that correct?
<ddaa> looks right
<ddaa> I guess that you merged rocketfuel from chinstrap (through sftp) into your personal branch
<ddaa> that would explain your branch being more up to date than your local rocketfuel
<mpt> I never do that
<mpt> Is there a difference between /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad and /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel ?
<ddaa> in principle, not
<ddaa> but there might be some skew
<spiv> They look to be in sync to me.
<mpt> geh
<mpt> Now, relative to rocketfuel, my branch removes a lot of recent work
<ddaa> well, that means it's out of date
<ddaa> which is normal since you have just rsynced
<mpt> oh, that's branch:
<mpt> I thought I was looking at ancestor:
<mpt> hooray, all working now
<mpt> thanks ddaa
<ddaa> mpt: no problem, apparently you were just confused
<ddaa> and everything was working as it should
<mpt> I got results different from what I'd ever got before
<mpt> I had a right to be confused :-P
<ddaa> the fact you were confused suggest that something is not as obvious as it should
<jordi> mpt: hey
<jordi> mpt: so, I'm getting somewhat annoyed and disturbed about the growing amount of junk/bogus products getting registered in LP
<jordi> do you think we can think about a strategy to alleviate this?
<jordi> The usual "Report this as a bogus product" button comes to mind
<jordi> I can raise this on the list, I guess that'll be better
<mpt> yes
<mpt> The closest related spec is probably https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RemovingObjects
<mpt> jordi ^
<jordi> mpt: aha
<jordi> thx
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Tweaks wording, and reorders form elements, on bug reporting form. (r3588: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<stub> carlos: Can you please generate one or two oopses on staging?
<carlos> stub: should they be timeouts? or any opps is valid?
<stub> Timeouts
<stub> You seem to know the right pages ;)
<stub> Ahh... got one
<carlos> stub: OOPS-143S2 and OOPS-143S1
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/143S2
<carlos> ;-)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/143S1
<stub> ta
* stub waits for the sync
<carlos> stub: https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/es
<carlos> that page timouts always in staging
<carlos> it's near 1MB....
<carlos> I think we should move it to use batching....
<stub> Yup. Sending a page that size is just plain rude.
<stub> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-23/S1 - the id of the connection instance is in a comment at the start of the SQL (hack, I know) and rollback and commit statements are being logged too.
<SteveA> cool
<spiv> stub: wonderful
<stub> staging only atm - we should be able to get it on production with the next shipit update (Thu?)
<SteveA> when we do more work on the oops system, defining a filesystem-level protocol, then we'll add an explicit place for the connection id
<SteveA> can we link this connection id to something in the postgres logs?
<SteveA> or, is it possible to add a statement that will be logged saying "connection id in zope is this in postgres" ?
<stub> We could emit a message to the PostgreSQL logs
<stub> We can match things up anyway using the timestamp
<SteveA> assuming the app server is synched very closely to the database
<stub> Just a little slower and more manual
<stub> It is
<iwj> Subject: [Bug 46110]  Re: [Bug 46110]  Re: [Bug 46110]  Re: [Bug 46110]  Re: Segmentation fault while trying to install package "puredata"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46110 in dpkg "Segmentation fault while trying to install package "puredata"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46110
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46110 in dpkg "Segmentation fault while trying to install package "puredata"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46110
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46110 in dpkg "Segmentation fault while trying to install package "puredata"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46110
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46110 in dpkg "Segmentation fault while trying to install package "puredata"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46110
<iwj> Oh, and a nice bug in Ubugtu too.
<sfllaw> Seveas isn't here to see it.
<sfllaw> If only there were a bug tracker for Ubugtu...
<kiko-zzz> salgado, which attached patch?
<kiko> salgado, also, I was curious to see if tal:attributes="selected" would actually work.
<stub> kiko, salgado: Do either of you know if shipit-reports should be reenabled for a run tomorrow, or should it remain off for a while longer?
<kiko> stub, let me clear that with salgado, 5m
<stub> erm... shipit-exports I mean
<kiko> exports definitely yes, stub 
<stub> ok
<salgado> kiko, sorry, I forgot to attach it. just sent it, though
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<SteveA> salgado: i'm confused as to what i should review for you
<SteveA> i have three emails with diffs.  one supercedes one other
<SteveA> so i have two left
<salgado> kiko, yes, the thing you suggested does work
<salgado> SteveA, one is that you did a review already?
<kiko> > +                    selected option/is_selected">
<kiko> bah
<SteveA> one is "shipit trivialities"
<SteveA> one is "initial review: new shipit pages"
<salgado> SteveA, oh, sorry for that
<SteveA> what should i review next?
<salgado> the shipit trivialities I should have sent to kiko
<SteveA> so i should review the "initial review: new shipit pages"
<kiko> SteveA, yeppoolas
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<salgado> SteveA, yes!
<kiko> salgado is telling me what appears to be a tall tale
<kiko> :-)
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> BjornT, observe this line of TAL:
<kiko>  > +                    selected option/is_selected">
<kiko> oh bummer
<salgado> this is inside a tal:attributes
<kiko> right
<SteveA> we have a TALES namespace for doing "selected" kinda things
<salgado> SteveA, do you have the subject of the message where I sent the shipit-trivialities patch? (I can't seem to find it here)
<SteveA> i don't know how useful it is in practice
<SteveA> perhaps "Shipit trivialities"
<BjornT__> kiko: you'll have to show me that TAL again, my main internet connection is flaky atm, and i got disconnected.
<SteveA> salgado: I'd like to get the behaviour of shipit for shipit admins changed sometime
<SteveA> salgado: i find it very awkward that the main "ordering" pages behave differently for admins.
<kiko> BjornT, here:
<kiko> >          <option tal:repeat="option view/release_options"
<kiko> >                    tal:attributes="
<kiko> >                    value option/name;
<kiko> >                    selected option/is_selected">
<kiko> BjornT, is_selected is a bool (True/False
<kiko> )
<salgado> SteveA, you mean, the redirect?
<kiko> BjornT, what does the option HTML look like when is_selected is True, and what does it look like when is_selected is False?
<SteveA> salgado: i guess so
<sfllaw> kiko: Under https://launchpad.net/distros/, why is fedora not read-only?
<SteveA> salgado: the UI for ordering should behave for admins exactly as it does for requesters
<kiko> sfllaw, to be honest..  I don't know what that flag does :)
<sfllaw> Neither do I!
<SteveA> salgado: this allows admins to get a realistic experience, and also provides fewer special paths through the system.
<sfllaw> I just recall that you added that distro.
<kiko> sfllaw, hey, I just press the buttons, dude. :)
<sfllaw> kiko: Gotcha.  :)
<BjornT> kiko: i'm not quite sure, but i'd guess it's selected="True" and selected="False"
<kiko> BjornT, salgado tells me there is some sort of magic that is producing selected="selected"
<kiko> BjornT, I find that /very/ hard to believe
<salgado> SteveA, that was a requirement of the new shipit, so that the admins could make requests containing CDs of all flavours in a single place
<kiko> in fact I think he is testing in the wrong tree
<salgado> SteveA, it's not the main ordering page that behaves differently. the shipit admins have a separate page for that. they still can have the realistic experience by accessing the page for normal users
<salgado> kiko, dude, you don't trust me?
<kiko> salgado, SMTC
<SteveA> salgado: every time i have tried to test the normal user interface, i get redirected elsewhere.
<SteveA> salgado: i haven't looked into why, but i find it annoying.
<SteveA> salgado: the admins can have a separate page, but the standard workflow should still work normally, from going to shipit.ubuntu.com onwards
<salgado> SteveA, I tried to optimize the workflow for Marilize, as she doesn't want to see the user-visible page every time she logs in
<kiko> SteveA, for the record I think salgado is right, and that's how the admins expect it works
<SteveA> she can have a button in her browser to log in elsewhere
<salgado> I can add a link to the user-visible page on the portlet, and I think that's a good idea. 
<BjornT> kiko: could be. i didn't know about it, but a quick google search shows that it might be possible to do so.
<kiko> BjornT, I guess I'll just have to discover myself :-)
<SteveA> salgado: that's a helpful compromise.  i disagree with the UI / workflow design that you and kiko are in favour of.
<SteveA> how often does marilize go to the shipit front page?
<SteveA> she can have either a button in her browser's toolbar to go to an admin page, and / or have a special link on the front page
<BjornT> kiko: yeah :) although personally i would have used a SelectWidget instead...
<SteveA> the front page of shipit appears in advertising materials, and users' descriptions in support requests and bug reports
<SteveA> if the admins don't get a genuine user experience, or as near to it as possible, then they can't well appreciate the system from the users' point of view.
<salgado> yes, that is true. but only when they're testing a new feature or something like that. not on they day-to-day work, I think
<kiko> salgado, is BjornT right>
<salgado> kiko, probably, but that's not a GFV, and I'd prefer to convert it to a GFV and do what BjornT suggested after the mirror prober changes I need to do
<kiko> salgado, yeah.
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> give me 10m and I will come up to see this for myself
<BjornT> salgado: you don't have to use a GFV in order to use widgets. but it depends on if you use other widgets on the page or not.
<SteveA> salgado: review sent
<SteveA> salgado and kiko: the general principle is this: a URL (or a page) should generally not change radically in behaviour depending on who you are.  if it does, there should be a really good reason for it to do so.
<salgado> SteveA, agreed. I just thought that optimizing it for Marilize's work was a good reason
<SteveA> there's an assumption about marilize's work that i think isn't true
<salgado> if she goes to https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ once a day, then I think the change in the behaviour is not necessary
<SteveA> that she needs to repeatedly type in "shipit.ubuntu.com"
<SteveA> if she goes 200 times a day, it is still not necessary
<SteveA> because she uses the same webbrowser software to do so
<salgado> BjornT, right. I was just trying to point that I'd prefer to do that change later
<jordi> heh
<salgado> SteveA, if she has a bookmark to https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and uses it lots of times a day, then it might be needed, I think
<jordi> I just approved a pot file which had been submitted around 30 seconds earlier
<SteveA> so, i'd be in favour of simplifying shipit that tiny bit, and telling marilize about how to add a bookmark-button to her browser
<salgado> sounds like a plan
<SteveA> salgado: not really.  she can change the bookmark, or add one
<SteveA> it takes zero effort to maintain a bookmark on one person's machine
<SteveA> and noticable effort to maintain a feature in software
<jordi> carlos: ping
<carlos> jordi: pong
<jordi> carlos: so I imported a good 50 tuxpaint files
<jordi> and now I don't see where they are
<jordi> tuxpaint-stamps in dapper
<jordi> they were in the approved queue, now I don't see them anywhere
<carlos> jordi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=FAILED&type=all&start=400&batch=75
<carlos> jordi: I guess they have the same problem the .pot file has
<carlos> duplicated msgids
<jordi> oh no
<jordi> msgfmt: tuxpaint-stamps-ca.po: manca el camp de capalera PO-Revision-Date en la capalera
<jordi> msgfmt: tuxpaint-stamps-ca.po: manca el camp de capalera Last-Translator en la capalera
<jordi> msgfmt: tuxpaint-stamps-ca.po: manca el camp de capalera Language-Team en la capalera
<jordi> are these fatal?
<carlos> jordi: did you see the announcement review I asked? could you take a look today before leaving?
<carlos> jordi: well, a header is mandatory, if it lacks such fields, I think it's ok
<jordi> carlos: it's not those
<jordi> it's tuxpaint-stamps what have gone missing
<jordi> carlos: ugh, my mail is down for some reason
<jordi> can you resend to my gva.es address?
<jordi> jmallach@
<jordi> wait
<jordi> wait, won't be necessary I hope
<jordi> I'll tell you in am in
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later!
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> yes, but going to the gym shortly
<bradb> mpt: Why did you remove the DesignProblems document? I thought it had lots of useful advice for LP devs to consider.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: A lot of small fixes to the new shipit. r=kiko (r3589: Guilherme Salgado)
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, nevermind. while writing the question I realized the answer. sorry
<kiko> BjornT, you still get paid though ;)
<BjornT> cool :)
<salgado> hey kiko. up for another quick review?
<salgado> if you say yes: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6MsvhJ.html
<cprov> good night guys, see you tomorrow
<bradb> kiko: http://66.130.66.92:8086/products/firefox/+bug/1
* bradb restarts server
<kiko> bradb, I don't quite like Direct and Indirect
<bradb> kiko: Can you think of a better way to differentiate subscribers that have a row in BS vs. those that don't?
<bradb> (since that is the only difference that can be guaranteed between the two lists)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> thinking
<bradb> I agree that it's not terribly descriptive, but the only other solutions I've though of involve writing some help text, linked from a (_What's this?_) or something.
<kiko> I'm also on the phone, btw
<bradb> ok
<kiko> bradb, give me 20m
<bradb> ok
<kiko> but mmm
<kiko> how about removing the Direct heading
<kiko> and using something else for Indirect
<kiko> perhaps
<kiko> "Also being notified:"
<kiko> or "Also notifying:"
<kiko> or "Also being messaged"
<kiko> or something like that?
<kiko> or "Implicit subscribers"  even
<kiko> though that's rather obscure
<kiko> bradb, does mpt have an opinion?
<bradb> "Also notifying:" seems more human-readable
<bradb> well, it was either you or him who suggested direct/indirect, so it must have been him
<bradb> for all these suggestions, i think the only way the user will /understand/ what they're being shown is with some kind of help link in the portlet, pointing to a page that explains more about direct/indirect subs (whatever the portlet calls them)
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<kiko> bradb, well, maybe I agree. but most users won't read anything
<kiko> and just move ahead not really knowing the difference 
<kiko> Other subscribers:
<bradb> i agree that most won't read
<kiko> Other people notified:
<bradb> might as well just do "Also notifying:"?
<SteveA> bradb: i'm kinda going to sleep now
<kiko> or Also notified:
<bradb> SteveA: ok, no worries
<kiko> bradb, yeah, I think I like that.
<kiko> bradb, the help link can go to help.launchpad.net, eventually <wink>
<bradb> a3 n6d:
<kiko> mmm
<lifeless> morning
<kiko> morning morning
<lifeless> have we switched wikis yet ?
<mdke> you're switching wikis too?
<mdke> everyone is switching
<bradb> We hadn't switched last I checked about an hour ago
<lifeless> cool
<mdke> lifeless: btw that guy didn't get back to me yet
<jordi> carlos: ping?
<jordi> I guess he's out
<jordi> this queue is nearly empty.
<jordi> 76   134  of 134 results
<jordi> just 134 files in the import quue
<kiko> hey bradb 
<bradb> kiko: hi
<kiko> you know, the subscribe me as I comment feature in Malone is really nice.
<kiko> I just missed it in Bugzilla. :)
<bradb> it's not so bad, hey
<kiko> no, indeed it isn't
<kiko> one day we will get rid of that ridiculous third column
<kiko> and then the world will be shiny
<kiko> :)
<bradb> "one day"...!
<kiko> I should say that if you browse in 1024px wide it is not so bad
<kiko> but for me @ 640px 
<kiko> it is terrible
<bradb> There might be a chance if I do a user survey approach again, with prototypes
<kiko> yeah, maybe
* bradb is running 1680 x 1050 on a 20" screen, btw
<matsubara> man this new bzr is beautiful
<matsubara> ultra fast!
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> it burns jiffies
<lifeless> matsubara: which one ?
<kiko-zzz> the one the bzr team produces
<kiko-zzz> high quality piece of code if I ever saw one
* kiko-zzz winks
<kiko-zzz> see how it is? when it works you're an angel. when it breaks you're the devil!
<matsubara> lifeless: I meant the latest version with this knits thing
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ha!
<kiko-zzz> welcome to userland!
<sabdfl> night night all
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<spiv> lifeless: Could you merge /home/warthogs/archives/spiv/launchpad/importd-bzr-0.8/ /home/warthogs/archives/spiv/bzr/update-to-0.8/ /home/warthogs/archives/spiv/bzrtools/dev/ for me? :)
<lifeless> spiv: three branches ?
<lifeless> spiv: oh, lp, bzr and bzrtools. sure, will do tonight.
<spiv> lifeless: launchpad (to fix importd tests), bzr and bzrtools.  Right.
<lifeless> can the lp one merge in early or does it require all at once ?
<spiv> All at once, unfortunately :(
<spiv> check_merge passes locally, but it would be worth double-checking that it also passes on balleny.
<distanceisdeath> hello
<distanceisdeath> anybody there?
<carlos> morning
<distanceisdeath> haha
<distanceisdeath> its 2:39 AM at my house
<carlos> 08:39 here
<distanceisdeath> nixew
<distanceisdeath> nice*
<distanceisdeath> well you wanna help me?
<jsgotangco> distanceisdeath: would be nice if you just ask away
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> im trying to install linux on the same hard drive
<distanceisdeath> is this possible?
<jsgotangco> distanceisdeath: #ubuntu should be able to help, but yes
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<SteveA> carlos: hello
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> i spoke wiwth mark last night about the translation priorities
<SteveA> the priorities were set to just 0, 50 or 100 or somethingn like that
<SteveA> which, while a decent start, didn't really direct people to translate the very most important things
<SteveA> so mark has gone in and set some priorities to be different
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> please, with jordi, take a look at what mark has done
<carlos> SteveA: jordi has in his task list to change them
<SteveA> and see if anything else needs doing there
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> this was quite urgent, because of dapper being released soon
<SteveA> so that's why mark went and changed them sooner
<carlos> right
<carlos> jordi: around?
<carlos> SteveA: did mark finish the other code changes related with priorities?
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> it turns out that you fixed up the code in almost exactly the same way mark did
<SteveA> so mark was left with a one line diff
<SteveA> and so didn't do the merge, because it was really no difference
<SteveA> so, thanks carlos for getting the priorities landed well
<carlos> oh, so those were bug fixes. :-P
<SteveA> yes
<jordi> carlos, here
<carlos> jordi: would you have time tonight to take a look to the templates priorities ?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I have been working mainly on the import queue
<jordi> I didn't know the priorities was urgent for dapper
<jordi> I for some reason understood it was a longer term plan for edgy
<carlos> jordi: I need to leave today early in the afternoon today and will be back at home around 21:30 CEST
<carlos> jordi: would 22:00 work for you?
<jordi> I have dentist at 3:30, I don't know at what time I'll be finished.
<jordi> carlos: ugh, possibly too late
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> jordi: ok, will you be available by phone? (no more than 15 minutes)
<jordi> carlos: yup
<carlos> jordi: ok, then, let's do it this way. Review the priorities this afternoon and I will call you at 22:00 and we comment it. I will take a look also before calling you
<carlos> jordi: does it work for you?
<jordi> sure
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> carlos: the last few entries in the queue I have some questions about
<carlos> cprov: morning
<carlos> jordi: I just approved amarok
<jordi> carlos: we need to support "nso" in Rsoetta
<cprov> carlos: hey, dude. how is it going ?
<carlos> jordi: do you want to talk about the others now, or tonight?
<jordi> there's at least one translation to that languages in the queue
<carlos> jordi: isn't it already visible?
<jordi> maybe not now
<jordi> but if I see I can sneak out of this task here, I can ping youi
<carlos> cprov: rocking ;-)
<jordi> carlos: I didn't see it last night
<carlos> jordi: ok
<jordi> Unless it's not called Northern Sotho
<carlos> jordi: nso or nds ?
<cprov> carlos: very good ;)
<jordi> nso, iirc?
<carlos> jordi: it's called Sotho, Northern
<carlos> jordi: and it's already visible
<jordi> doh
<jordi> no wonder I didn't find it
<carlos> jordi: do you think we should rename it?
<jordi> I'll approve that one now.
<jordi> Probably not.
<carlos> ok
<jordi> Well, what does isocodes say?
<carlos> feel free to suggest any change
<carlos> jordi: we got those names from isocodes
<jordi> wtf, 176 entries
<jordi> I will kill someone.
<carlos> could be that they rename it later....
<carlos> jordi: OO.org is being imported
<carlos> so no new entries are being approved automatically
<carlos> until that's done
<jordi> oh I see
<jordi> what else
<jordi> there are two GTK+2.0 entries
<jordi> build-tree/gtk+-2.8.17/po/az_IR.po in gtk+2.0 in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> what about these?
<jordi> is that just az?
<carlos> jordi: yes
<jordi> weird, why isn't it in the db already?
<jordi> done
<jordi> and then there's Vim64
<jordi> which is really weird
<jordi> and this help/de/de.po in gnome-app-install in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> is that one BLOCK?
<carlos> jordi: the remaining files for vim should be accepted manually
<jordi> but they make little sense
<jordi> vim64/src/po/zh_CN.cp936.po in vim in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> vim64/src/po/zh_CN.UTF-8.po in vim in Ubuntu Dapper
<carlos> jordi: if there is a help translation domain, it should be imported
<jordi> for example.
<carlos> jordi: import the UTF-8 and ignore the other
<jordi> what about the others?
<jordi> vim64/src/po/sk.cp1250.po in vim in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> I mean, how do I know there's no sk.UTF-8 already imported?
<carlos> jordi: sk.UTF-8 is not being imported automatically
<carlos> just check its language status
<carlos> jordi: just a minute I'm on the phone
<carlos> jordi: ok, I'm back
<jordi> carlos: ok, I did that
<jordi> I did go to the source package page and see if there was a sk translation already
<carlos> jordi: check tha language list and if there is already an import done for that language, block the .UTF-8 or .whatever one
<jordi> but, how can I know it's not a sk.UTF-8 fuile that has been imported manually before?
<jordi> I don't know if you understand what I'm trying to say
<jordi> if I had a way to see the "path" of the imported template, that'd be good
<carlos> jordi: well, I can tell you that I didn't do it
<jordi> for example, in the queue we have two zh_CN
<carlos> jordi: anyway, as a general rule
<jordi> but there's already a zh_CN file in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vim/+translations
<jordi> that puzzled me last night and made me stop just in case.
<carlos> if the encoding is the only difference (I think it's broken that they store two encodings for the same language)
<carlos> jordi: upload both if you want
<jordi> really?
<carlos> jordi: I'm going to add a +admin page for .po files like the one we have for .pot files
<jordi> cool
<carlos> so you can see the header 
<carlos> and other useful information to take that kind of decissions
<jordi> so yes, after unpacking vim, I see there's: zh_CN.cp936.po zh_CN.po zh_CN.UTF-8.po
<jordi> so in this case we probably can block them
<jordi> this is maddness anyway
<carlos> jordi: yeah, since I started with Rosetta.. I have seen a bunch of broken i18n/l10n setups ...
<jordi> the contents seem to be exact, except for encoding
<carlos> jordi: that's more broken then...
<jordi> yeh
<jordi> the three files are just muissing 3 strings
<jordi> and hve the same Po-Revision-Date, etc
<jordi> I think these are great examples of blocked pos :)
<carlos> ;-)
<mpt> Vim, for all your blocked po needs.
<jordi> "blocked pos" as in "blocked po files", not to confuse with a great acronym
<carlos> SteveA: I need to update https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/CarlosPerelloMarin, should I wait for the new wiki or could I edit it there?
<jordi> carlos: if I didn't misscount, there are 15 entries in the queue. :)
<carlos> jordi: counting the OO.org ones?
<carlos> sh-YU
<jordi> yes
<carlos> that's soooo cool ;-)
<jordi> finally, yes :)
<carlos> jordi: good work!
* jordi is waiting for that import run to finish
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: meeting in 10 mins
<SteveA> i'd better stretch and get some tea, then
<ploum> hello : arf ! I will have to work this summer..
<ploum> I will make the glaunchpad frontend SoC
<jordi> carlos: to import this a pot file, how can I do it? https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/69039
<carlos> jordi: select the templatename and rename it using the path field to end with .pot
<carlos> ploum: ;-)
<jordi> carlos: no language?
<carlos> jordi: right, no language
<jordi> aha, cool.
* jordi taps feet.
<jordi> I want to see the empty queue
<jordi> what do these mean?
<jordi> po/hr.po in gdm in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> Uploaded by Rosetta Administrators  on 2006-03-24 16:03:04 CET
<jordi> Will be imported into Croatian (hr) translation of gdm in Ubuntu Dapper package "gdm"
<jordi> but it's Needs Review
<mpt> select {border: none;}
<mpt> wtfcopter
<carlos> jordi: is part of the automatic approval, first we associate it, next run will approve it
<carlos> jordi: but the import queue is a bit busy atm with oo.org
<jordi> nod
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> May I ask another dumb question? :D
<malcc> Yannig: Go crazy, ask two :)
<Yannig> Do you know how the translation memory works? Some repeated strings (translators credits, yes, no, general, etc.) are sometimes proposed as "Used elsewhere" and sometimes not
<Yannig> One should be enough for now :D
<ddaa> Yannig: actually, I count two questions?
<ddaa> One dumb, and one probably quite interesting but way too advanced for me to answer :)
<Yannig> ddaa> :)
<SteveA> carlos: i see a rosetta bug on the launchpad front page
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> Translating applications:
<SteveA> Rosetta is a Web-based translation system. You can easily collaborate with translators for your software through Rosetta.
<SteveA> Dapper Translations:
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> there's a box like that
<SteveA> and that's all it says
<SteveA> it is odd that it says "Dapper Translations:" and nothing more
<carlos> you should get a statistics graph
<SteveA> i've had problems with no graphs turning up in other parts of rosetta before
<carlos> I will debug it to see if there is any case when we show nothing
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I would need the language header that your browser is sending to the server
<carlos> a pagetest would give you the exact string
<SteveA> HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE	'en-us,en;q=0.5'
<carlos> SteveA: and your IP address ? (to check geoip information)
<carlos> hmm, I guess is the one you are using to connect to IRC...
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> idea:
<SteveA>   for debugging, set a cooke that launchpad looks at for "fake" geoip and browser language info
<SteveA> that would allow you to trivially pretend to be from elsewhere, and have a different browser language config
<carlos> SteveA: where could I get info about such cookie creation? I haven't done anything with cookies before
<SteveA> there's an API on a response
<SteveA> response.setCookie or addCookie
<SteveA> i think you need to do encoding yourself
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<carlos> that's enough to start
<SteveA> so, i imaging a page at /rosetta/+fakeit
<SteveA> that has a form to either:
<SteveA>  - clear the cookie
<SteveA>  - show current details of cookie
<SteveA>  - allow editing the details
<SteveA> the page can be public
<SteveA> we'd make the cookie actually work only on staging / development setups
<SteveA> not in production
<carlos> ok, sounds good
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<mpt_> eh
<mpt_> I asked the test suite to just run the shipit tests, but it's running all of them
<mpt_> no wonder it was taking so long
<mpt_> What's the magic incantation for running a single story?
<mpt_> I thought it was ./test.py -f canonical name-of-story
<Yannig> carlos> Would you have any idea about my question above? :)
<carlos> Yannig: sorry, I didn't see it
<Yannig> Do you know how the translation memory works? Some repeated strings (translators credits, yes, no, general, etc.) are sometimes proposed as "Used elsewhere" and sometimes not
<carlos> Yannig: it works taking the msgid
<carlos> and looking for any translation for that msgid in other places
<carlos> Yannig: if you are sure we should show a suggestion but we aren't doing it, file a bug
<Yannig> Sorry but I have no idea what a msgid is :(
<carlos> sorry, I went too deep in our technical terms
<Yannig> Fair enough, I'll collect information to report a "supposed bug", thanks :)
<carlos> Yannig: the english sntring
<carlos> s/sntring/string/
<carlos> Yannig: thanks
<Yannig> And how can I look for any translation for an string?
<carlos> Yannig: take into account that 'Yes ' and 'Yes' are different, the first has an extra white space
<Yannig> Yes, I understand this :)
<carlos> Yannig: we don't have such feature
<aa_> hi guys, small usability thing. One of my developers actually read the "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2006-05-24 10:53:19 UTC.  The error was: [Errno 21]  Is a directory " to mean "The repo is broken".
<BjornT_> mpt_: that should work. what command line did you use to try to run only the shipit tests?
<mpt_> BjornT_: ./test.py -f -vv canonical shipit 2>&1 | less
<mpt_> and it started spitting out names of non-shipit-related doctests
<BjornT_> mpt_: what's the name of the directory you're in?
<mpt_> BjornT_, the root directory of the branch
<BjornT_> mpt_: i've noticed similar behaviour before, and it seems like the test runner is matching using the absolute path of the tests. so if you're in a directory which has 'shipit' in its name, all tests will be run.
<mpt_> oh.
<mpt_> e.g., ~mpt/hacking/lp/2006-05-shipit :-)
<BjornT_> mpt_: yeah :) i can't find an existing bug about this, could you file one?
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> bug 46324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46324 in launchpad "test.py runs all tests if working directory contains name of desired story" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46324
<SteveA> mpt_: hello
<SteveA> there's a problem with malone simplifications on staging
<SteveA> if i file a bug and do not enter a summary, the error i get is just "an error occurred"
<SteveA> https://staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<SteveA> also, i'm having mixed feelings about asking for the summary second
<SteveA> yet displaying it first
<ddaa> SteveA++
<ddaa> it's a bit like writing an email
<SteveA> it feels wrong that the order is changed on the bug reporting page
<SteveA> so, i think you should change it back to having the summary above the description
<SteveA> because although it would be better if *everyone* changed their data input forms that way
<SteveA> we are harmed by doing things differently than everyone else
<SteveA> there may be another way around this
<SteveA> but the problem of the change in order of fields needs to be addressed somehow
* SteveA pings mpt_ for a response
<mpt_> SteveA, +filebug is a custom form and I didn't change the error-handling
<SteveA> it is more noticeable now that the summary is underneath
<SteveA> with the summary field on top, it is the first thing people enter text into
<mpt_> ok, I'll fix the error-handling
<SteveA> with it underneath, it is easy to ignore it
<SteveA> particularly as it is smaller
<SteveA> fwiw, i just didn't *see* the instructions about
<SteveA> 1. write a description
<SteveA> 2. now summarize it
<SteveA> i think it's a fine experiement.  i do not think it actually works.
<mpt_> I disagree that doing things the same as everyone else is a design goal for Malone
<SteveA> you're disagreeing with something that i have not said
<mpt_> "we are harmed by doing things differently than everyone else"
<SteveA> there is a principle of usability that you suffer if you do things differently than people expect
<SteveA> usability is a design goal for malone
<SteveA> check out jakob neilsen on where a site's menu / actions should appear
<SteveA> although his results of user agility showed it should be on the right
<SteveA> he recommends you put it on the left, because that is where users expect to see it
<SteveA> i think the same holds true of "subject then body" or "summary then description"
<carlos> stub: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/46325 <- The bug for the RSS feed feature
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46325 in rosetta "Implement a RSS feed feature to see the updated .pot files" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> we are reinforcing this through displaying the summary above the description on bug view pages
<SteveA> and people view bugs many many times more often than they file them
<SteveA> therefore, the bug filing page should conform to the expectations set by the rest of malone, and also by the world at large
<SteveA> otherwise people will make the same mistake as i did, and omit the summary
<mpt_> SteveA, and then someone actually did empirical research on menus on the left vs. the right, to check Jakob's assertion, and found it made no difference
<SteveA> and not see the workflow suggested
<mpt_> http://jodi.tamu.edu/Articles/v04/i01/Kalbach/
<mpt_> So, I'd rather try it for a few weeks
<mpt_> and see what happens
<mpt_> Maybe we can somehow log people turning up on the form error page?
<mpt_> to see how common it is
<SteveA> mpt_: imagine if we had some pages in launchpad with navigation on the left, and some with navigation on the right
<SteveA> and then decided to leave it like that for a few weeks to see whether people got confused with the exceptional pages that have navigation on the right
<SteveA> it doesn't sound a compelling plan to me
<mpt_> But there would be no reason to do that
<mpt_> Whereas I gave two reasons for this change
<SteveA> the change has the assumption that people read the text on the bug reporting page
<SteveA> rather than just type in the boxes
<mpt_> And a much closer analogy is that we *already do* have dozens of pages in Launchpad where the form for entering the data is laid out differently from the resulting layout.
<mpt_> from the resulting data presentation, I mean.
<SteveA> if the boxes had grey text in saying "detailed description goes here" and "write a summary here" that disappeared on focusing, that would improve matters
<mpt_> There are some problems that make the field labels less noticable than they could be, but those problems apply to every page in Launchpad, not just this one
<mpt_> For example, less than half the page real estate being spent on the form, making it scroll more horizontally
<SteveA> my overall point is that i think the current filebug page on staging is a step backwards in usability
<SteveA> i understand the reason for asking for a summary after a description
<SteveA> and i think the great majority of launchpad users will be too accustomed to having a summary before a description to find this comfortable
<SteveA> let's ask kiko and brad for opinions when they arrive
<SteveA> oh, bradb is here now
<mpt_> Is there a way we can log the frequency of people arriving at pages in particular conditions?
<SteveA> mpt_: depends what the conditions are
<SteveA> if they're reflected in the URL then yes
<mpt_> No, this would be a tal:condition
<SteveA> you would need to add logging code to what the tal:condition was checking
<carlos> SteveA: I'm getting this error every time I try to run tests: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileB2oc6n.html
<carlos> SteveA: I got latest code from rocketfuel already
<SteveA> do you have the latest zope tree?
<SteveA> i mailed the launchpad list about this
<carlos> SteveA: I execute rocketfuel-refresh and it should get latest version of everything under sourcecode
<SteveA> i don't know
<carlos> Hmm, seems like I don't have latest version or you did the commit on 11th May
<carlos> revno: 32
<carlos> committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<carlos> branch nick: 3.2
<carlos> timestamp: Thu 2006-05-11 12:25:40 +0100
<carlos> message:
<carlos>   Add missing __init__.py's identified by spiv
<carlos> right, I'm missing latest version
<SteveA> or, just do a rocketfuel-get
<SteveA> and then branch from your launchpad working tree into launchpad in your new tree
<SteveA> then you'll certainly have everything up to date
<SteveA> carlos: that cookie-debug thing i mentioned.  are you considering that for one of your 2-hour quick fix slots?
<carlos> the problem is with the sourcecode directory, seems like I'm using the wrong parent
<carlos> for zope
<carlos> SteveA: yes, but not for today, I have already a task for today
<SteveA> sure
<carlos> at least it sounds like a task for my 1-2 hours slot
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<ddaa> SteveA: at lunch
<ddaa> back in 20 mins
<SteveA> ddaa: did you register for EP already?
<salgado> stub, is the export still running?
<stub> salgado: yes
<stub> salgado: High priority was done, but I suspect that did nothing since we won't have any high priority orders at this stage (?)
<salgado> yes, we shouldn't
<salgado> stub, do you know if it's actually doing something or just hung?
<stub> Its doing something
<stub> Maybe ;)
* stub looks closer
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<stub> salgado: It is still doing the big select :-/
<salgado> ouch. I guess we'll need to fix it ASAP, then
<ddaa> SteveA: I have not taken any personal action so far.
<SteveA> ddaa: you need to register as a speaker right away
<SteveA> ddaa: it means i have arranged the room under false pretences!"
<SteveA> ddaa: also, you need to register right away to get the early bird rate
<SteveA> http://indico.cern.ch/confRegistrationFormDisplay.py/display?confId=44
<SteveA> do it now
<salgado> stub, if you have the big select, can you paste it in privmsg for me? (I only have outgoing IRC right now)
<SteveA> ddaa: for accommodation, select "hotel in the area"
<ddaa> ok, doing
<SteveA> lifeless and i are registered for both the conference dinner and the cern tour
<ddaa> SteveA: done
<ddaa> thank you for reminding me
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> nice setting up the bulk payment and accomodation
* bradb wakes up
* bradb reads scrollback
<bradb> SteveA, mpt_: I agree that summary is better-placed before description. I'm used to subject, then body.
<mpt_> oh dear
<mpt_> I was going to copy the custom error-handling code from +editstatus
<mpt_> but the custom error-handling code from +editstatus doesn't work even on +editstatus
<mpt_> "There are 1 problems with the information you entered. Please fix them and try again." ...
<mpt_> ... "('product', u'Product', )"
<SteveA> mpt_: BjornT_ knows about how these things work
<bradb> Malone's custom error handling, like LP's, is terrible.
<BjornT_> mpt_: i think i've fixed that already on +editstatus. on the file bug i'd think it would be better to use the widget macros to render the widgets, i'll take a look at the template.
<mpt_> BjornT_, how recently did you fix it?
<mpt_> It's broken for me on localhost
<BjornT_> mpt_: the patch is in the review queue, so it's not in rf yet. the fix is far from perfect, though, i have to to fix it properly later (there's currently no connection between the error message and the widget).
<BjornT_> that's why it'd be better to use the widget macros, to make the error appear next to the widget.
<mpt_> true
<salgado> SteveA, up for a quick review?
<SteveA> maybe.  let me see how big the diff is
<BjornT_> mpt_: btw, in case you didn't know, in order to use the launchpad_widget_row macro standalone, you have to use tal:define="widget nocall:view/title_widget" before calling the macro.
<mpt_> BjornT_, thanks, I'll look at it again when I wake up
<salgado> SteveA, really small. it's to fix the exports
<SteveA> show me the diff
<salgado> SteveA, I sent it by email. (right now I have no outgoing HTTP)
<salgado> brb
<SteveA> salgado: looks okay to me, although i haven't scrutinized the SQL
<salgado> SteveA, stub did that. :)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> r=me
<klichota> Hello
<klichota> I am looking for someone taking care of OpenOffice translations in Rosetta
<carlos> klichota: hi
<carlos> klichota: what do you need?
<klichota> I have noticed there is no Polish help for OpenOffice
<klichota> Although the translation is surely done (sponsored by Polish government) :)
<carlos> let me check
<klichota> Where are the help packages imported from?
<carlos> from OO.org source packages
<klichota> And where can I find these packages?
<carlos> klichota: are you talking about guides too, or just the help?
<klichota> Just help
<klichota> I think
<carlos> klichota: I see translations for the help
<carlos> it's not fully translated
<carlos> some are near full translation and others lack a lot of translations
<klichota> Yes, the ones in Rosetta are not done
* SteveA -> walk and lunch
<carlos> klichota: that means we are importing what we got from the source packages
<klichota> So where these source packages come from?
<carlos> from upstream
<carlos> I think it's 2.0.2
<klichota> Yes, I know :)
<carlos> klichota: could be that the full translation was done with 2.0.3 ?
<klichota> No, it was done for 2.0.0
<carlos> klichota: then you will need to talk with doko
<klichota> Where should I look for these "upstream" translations?
<klichota> Who is "doko"?
<carlos> he's the one that extracts the translations from the source code and feeds Rosetta with translations
<carlos> if there is a problem with that procedure, he's the one that can fix it
<klichota> OK, does he appear on this IRC channel?
<carlos> klichota: Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>
<klichota> OK, thanks, I will send him an e-mail
<klichota> Bye
<carlos> klichota: sometimes he comes here, but you would  get him at #ubuntu-devel
<klichota> OK, I will try there
<carlos> klichota: please, add me to the CC
<klichota> Thanks again
<carlos> klichota: carlos.perello@canonical.com
<kiko> morning!
<mpt_> I shouldn't still be awake, but: What should I do when PQM gives me a "Could not acquire lock LockDir" error?
<CarlFK> how do I attach a file to a bug?
<CarlFK> "add a..."
<mpt_> CarlFK, yes
<CarlFK> missed it the first 2 times
<mpt_> you're not alone :-)
<CarlFK> did it move in the last month or 2?
<stub> What package is py.test in again?
<mpt_> CarlFK, no, it's just hard to find
<CarlFK> huh - thought it was in the center section near "add comment"
<mpt_> CarlFK, it's never been there yet, but it will be eventually :-)
* CarlFK sees across time and space
<CarlFK> which would explain my difficultly working in the present 
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back later tonight
<salgado> stub, python-codespeak-lib
<stub> ta
<ddaa> how do I edit PendingReviews now?
<ddaa> it's read-only on both l.c.c and w.l.c.c
<kiko> ddaa, did you log in?
<ddaa> Yes, it claims "Immutable Page"
<ddaa> when not logged in it, says "log in to edit page"
<mpt_> Where's dilys?
<mpt_> ddaa, I can edit it
<mpt_> (Not that that's helpful, except in narrowing down the problem)
<kiko> wonder if we have what are they called? acls turned on.
<ddaa> mpt_: well, you can help, in my "david/cscvs/test-cleanups" branch, in the "includes" section, add "david/cscvs/cvs-repo-lazy-protocol"
<ddaa> got to keep track in which order I must merge all those branches
* jordi shakes fist at the distro team and demands they stop uploading new translations!
<jordi> there's no way we'll see an empty queue at this pace
<mpt_> ddaa, it already does include that
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I mean "david/cscvs/test-deletedadapter"
<ddaa> when that particular pipe will be unclogged, I'll make pqm run cscvs merges for a full week 24/7 ;)
<mpt_> "The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only. You are not allowed to edit this page."
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> this explains that
<mpt_> indeed
<mpt_> cue Nelson Muntz!
<jordi> carlos: debian/po/sv.po in lilo-installer in Ubuntu Dapper << I blocked this
<kiko> jordi, because swedish sucks?
<kiko> they will complain
<jordi> no, because lilo-installer sucks
<jordi> everyone uses grub these days
<kiko> hey malcc 
<kiko> hey cprov 
<malcc> Hey kiko
<jordi> no, seriously, because those should be blocked: those strings appear in a big "debian-installer" pot file
<salgado> is there a librarian sampledata? 
<kiko> I'm not sure
<stub> salgado: There is after you add it in your test's setup
<kiko> stub, bug 29227 is really inconveniencing the distro team. would it be possible for you to take a look at it in the short term?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<kiko> heh
<kiko> stu1, bug 29227 is really inconveniencing the distro team. would it be possible for you to take a look at it in the short term?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<kiko> wth
<kiko-fud> stu1, syn?
<stu1> eh?
<kiko-fud> that's an ack
<kiko-fud> stu1, bug 29227 is really inconveniencing the distro team. would it be possible for you to take a look at it in the short term?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<stu1> I can't get that done for next week. Hopefully the week after.
<kiko-fud> stub, oh. is it complicated?
<stub> Yes
<kiko-fud> argh, okay.
<kiko-fud> thanks
<stub> I know what to do - I just need to doit.
<stub> It also involves updating the full text indexing maintenance scripts as we can't afford a four hour downtime window to rebuild all the indexes, so I have to fix that so it works live.
<kiko-fud> I thought you had optimized that already
<kiko-fud> but okay, thanks for the input.
<stub> kiko-fud: I optimized it so it doesn't rebuild the indexes unless necessary. However, fixing that bug will involve it being necessary to update all of the indexes.
<stub> Which is doable live - just need to split fti.py into two
<stub> and a bit of refactoring
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko-fud> thanks for the reply salgado 
<kiko-fud> bradb, should that be "Most recently changed"?
<salgado> stub, do you have a dump of the production db handy so that I can apply it on mawson?
<bradb> kiko-phone: I think "recently changed" is clear enough.
<kmr>  could someone confirm I'm using launchpad correctly? I reported a serious bug 2 weeks along with a simple patch along with links to a test case, but launchpad still shows the bug as unconfirmed. I wonder if I should be doing something more: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/+bug/44307
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44307 in imagemagick "Assertion failure processing ICC profiles with perlmagick" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<salgado> kmr, a bug is usually marked confirmed when one of the package/product developers review it and ack that it's a bug
<bradb> kmr: There's nothing wrong with how you're using LP, AFAICS. I can't speak for the distro team's policy, but I know they're insanely busy preparing to release Dapper atm.
<salgado> in your case it could be that nobody had time to review it yet
<kiko> bradb, the problem is that it's not true. you are not displaying only recently changed bugs -- you are displaying them in order of last changed date. right?
<bradb> yeah. I'm also not displaying only most recently changed bugs either though :)
<bradb> The most confusing change to that UI, to me, was that "Sort by: " was removed.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I'll have to review that!
<ddaa> okay, guys, I'm out for a long week-end
<ddaa> see you monday
<ddaa> provided I do not meet my fate on the highway or something like that
<kiko> laters david
<kmr> bradb, salgado: thanks very much for your confirmation of the process and your thoughts  
<bradb> kmr: anytime
<salgado> kiko, http://canario:8086/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/archive-mirror
<kiko> nice!
<salgado> and http://canario:8086/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/releases-mirror
<kiko> very nice!
<kiko> salgado, what about the general listings?
<salgado> the list of mirrors?
<salgado> http://canario:8086/distros/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kiko> what about ordering by up-to-dateness?
<salgado> by default, you mean?
<kiko> well, does that happen?
<salgado> I think I see what you mean
<salgado> ordering http://canario:8086/distros/ubuntu/+archivemirrors by up-to-dateness?
<kiko> that list only hhas two mirrors
<kiko> and it doesn't say if they are up to date or not
<kiko> so..
<salgado> well, first we need to define how to rank a mirror by up-to-dateness, as that's a status of the content and not the mirror itself
<Wolf> hey I am wondering if there is an API for Launchpad calendar? is it possible to post/view events from a third party app?
<kiko> Wolf, not currently, but it's something we should work on.
<Wolf> kiko ok, because I am currently working on a gnome panel applet that syncs and integrates your evolution/system calendar with google calendar
<kiko> Wolf, yeah, it'd be a cool enhancement
<Wolf> kiko and thought it would be great if this applet also worked with launchpad
<Wolf> kiko that way all of your events could be synced across all calendars - any way you want them to be
<cprov> carlos: ping ping 
<kiko> jordi, ping?
<carlos> cprov: pong pong
<malcc> carlos: He wanted to ask about a concurrency problem updating translations, but it seems to have gone now.
<carlos> malcc: do you have more details?
<salgado> SteveA, have two minutes for a trivial review?
<cprov> carlos: this query was locked for a while:
<cprov> UPDATE TranslationImportQueueEntry SET content = 2881693, date_status_changed = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC', is_published = 't' WHERE id = 98989
<cprov> carlos: different IDs each time, was something from rosetta was running last hour ?
<carlos> cprov: I guess it conflicted with the poimport process 
<cprov> carlos: we should think about a common lock or something like this ... do you think it's possible ?
<jordi> kiko: pong
<carlos> cprov: a common lock?
<carlos> cprov: why?
<carlos> cprov: the poimport could be running all time
<jordi> ok, so I have a few questions about priorities
<jordi> And they are a bit hairy.
<kiko> jordi, are you by any chance doing anything with the translation queue?
<jordi> not right now
<jordi> I was waiting for it to clear a bit so we get a clean picture again
<cprov> carlos: someone needs to wait instead of exploding 
<carlos> cprov: but it locks the table once per entry so I guess you need to wait for that entry (atm we are importing huge .po files and it takes 3-5minutes each entry)
<carlos> cprov: oh, was it failing?
* jordi just comes from having a heated conversation with his ex-flatpate.
<jordi> mate even
<carlos> cprov: I thought it was just being slow
<cprov> carlos: yes, exploding, literally, with psycopg error
<carlos> cprov: the problem is that the poimport script needs that table all time it's running
<jordi> carlos, kiko: #l-m?
<carlos> and for instance, latest run has been running since yesterday night
<cprov> carlos: I'd rather wait some minutes, instead of exploding ;)
<kiko> jordi, is now a good time? we're kinda busy busy busy
<carlos> cprov: if that's possible, is ok for me...
<jordi> oh
<jordi> it'll be quick but anyway, it can wait
<carlos> jordi: which subject?
<jordi> it's about translation prioritues, which I should be working on rsn
<carlos> oh, about that
<cprov> carlos: good, will find out what we can do, thanks for being available ...
<carlos> cprov: usually, you should not have problems
<carlos> cprov: the problem comes with monsters like OpenOffice or evolution
<carlos> the others are fast enough to prevent you from breaking your script
<cprov> carlos: the world is full of monsters right now :(
<carlos> cprov: does your script retry the build? or it just fail completely and you need to do something by hand?
<cprov> carlos: need to retry by hand
<Yannig> Hello :)
<Yannig> Me again for another dumb question :D
<Yannig> Do you know why nobody answers me about the creation of a mailing list for the Occitan translation team?
<pvdvyve> no
<Yannig> I don't even know if my mail was received or if it was asked to the good people
<carlos> Yannig: where did you send it?
<pvdvyve> sorry me too busy bye
<carlos> jordi: where do you want to have the meeting about priorities? here or by phone?
<Yannig> I don't really remember, I followed https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ instructions
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<salgado> SteveA, the last changes Jane requested: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHBgiso.html
<salgado> (mostly trivial changes)
<kiko> <salgado> well, first we need to define how to rank a mirror by up-to-dateness, as that's a status of the content and not the mirror itself
<kiko> salgado, so if any of its contents is not up-to-date, it's not up-to-date.
<kiko> the mirror's up-to-dateness is the lowest value of up-to-dateness of all its contents
<salgado> fair enough
<kiko> wonderful
<salgado> that should be easily doable
<kiko> if this needs tweaking we can change it later.
<carlos> Yannig: ping jdub on irc about your mailing list, perhaps he missed the request
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<kiko> salgado, do that in a separate landing, though, please
<kiko> otherwise you sandbag my review
<salgado> sure
* cprov leaves
<carlos> jordi: ?
<jordi> yeah
<carlos> jordi: irc or phone?
<jordi> irc can do
<jordi> will it take long?
<jordi> or phone if you prefer
<carlos> I think it would be faster...
<jordi> ok
<jordi> 1   75  of 1487 results
<jordi> jesus
<jordi> what did they do to my clean queue
<kiko> it's those crazy distro guys
<jordi> let's strike
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<carlos> jordi: phone?
<jordi> sure
<carlos> calling
<salgado> kiko, I'm not sure displaying the overall status of a mirror is a good idea if we don't say what content is there
<kiko> salgado, why do you say that? if the mirror is old, it's a good idea to make it clear that it's old, no?
<salgado> I mean, together with the status
<kiko> that's hard because the content is.. well.. "wide".
<salgado> I can be saying that a mirror is up to date but it might contain only warty
<kiko> does that actually happen though?
<salgado> I hope not
* salgado asks
<kiko> I bet 90% of mirrors mirror everything
<kiko> so you can order by len(content) and then freshness, what dya think?
<salgado> yeah, I think it's possible. what if we start with the freshness? :)
<kiko> len(content) should be a one-liner!
<salgado> yes, there is a one-line solution
<SteveA> salgado: reviewing now
<salgado> kiko, but this could lead to time outs on a page that lists lots of mirrors
<salgado> SteveA, thanks!
<kiko> salgado, I doubt it -- if you precache contents you will be fine
<kiko> to precache contents you need to do something smart though
<salgado> the distributionmirror table has no link to the content
<kiko> the content does though
<salgado> yes
<kiko> you can do a reverse precache 
<kiko> it is a technique developed by the ancient mayans
<SteveA> jeff healey rocks
<kiko> he wasn't an an ancient mayan last I checked
<bradb> SteveA, BjornT: Is there a better way for testing xmlrpc APIs in LP right now than using http()?
<SteveA> i don't believe you can use http() to test them
<bradb> The zope tests I'm reading are doing that.
<SteveA> bjorn and i discussed a better way to test them, but it takes some work on the functional test setup
<SteveA> we don't do xmlrpc exactly the same way zope does
<SteveA> so what we do right now is to use a system doctest
<SteveA> and test the API
<SteveA> but not functionally test the whole xmlrpc publication thing
<bradb> I'm confused about the difference. ISTM that it should still work ok from the outside, i.e., encoding method calls in xml and posting them to a URL.
<bradb> Even if, underneath, we've made infrastructure changes.
* bradb read the branch xmlrpc tests though, of course, they are just standard view tests.
<SteveA> about what difference exactly?
<SteveA> the issue is that Zope by default accepts xmlrpc POSTs and regular browser HTTP on the same port
<bradb> SteveA: I'm confused about what changes we could have made from the way Z3 does things that would prevent an http() post to a URL with some XML not work.
<SteveA> we don't
<SteveA> we use a different server for each
<bradb> SteveA: right, so that main issue is getting a test xmlrpc server running as part of the test suite?
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> it is about dispatching to the correct server from an http() call
<SteveA> the way i want to do that is by dispatching based on the host specified
<SteveA> this will make the pagetests clear, and is required for when we start doing more stuff with hosts like malone.launchpad.net or bugs.launchpad.net
<bradb> SteveA: for something that works right now, should posting to http://localhost:9000/... with some xml work?
<bradb> (in a test)
<SteveA> it is a bug if it works
<SteveA> sorry
* bradb tries a minimal test
<bradb> SteveA: what naming standard and file layout do you suggest for xmlrpc views?
<SteveA> what do you see in launchpad/xmlrpc ?
<bradb> right. I noticed there was a view called BranchSetAPI. I was expecting BranchSetXMLRPCView
<bradb> or, in my case, FileBugXMLRPCView
<SteveA> the thing is, it represents an external API
<SteveA> we know it is a view
<SteveA> we know it is xmlrpc
<SteveA> because it is in launchpad/xmlrpc/
<SteveA> you'll be asking for FileBugXMLRPCViewPythonClassInASCII next ;-)
<bradb> bah!
<SteveA> or hungarian style...
<SteveA>   ACPVXFileBug
<bradb> it seems like the same argument could be made for browser views
<bradb> we know it is a view
<bradb> we know it is browser
<bradb> because it is in launchpad/browser/
<SteveA> we don't call them WhateverBrowser
<SteveA> we might consider not calling them WhateverView
<SteveA> although, it is good to distinguish them from just Whatever
<bradb> yeah. z3 doesn't seem to have many examples to look for guidance on the naming either, but I'll just go with canonical.launchpad.xmlrpc.FileBugAPI then
<SteveA> thank you
<bradb> np, thanks for the guidance
<sabdfl> kikoman... go home!
<kiko> never!
<kiko> I have an interview report to write
<kiko> I have THIRTY-FIVE emails from you in my inbox
<kiko> sabdfl, btw, call tomorrow post-launchpad-meeting, check?
<sabdfl> yes, i have 3pm UTC +1
<kiko> oh, wonderful, that's even better.
<kiko> I was expecting 2pm UTC+1
<kiko> sabdfl, you have email from jordi, btw -- he'd appreciate your input there
<SteveA> kiko: you need to read the mail from claire re-arranging the times
<kiko> I just read it and had been confused.
<kiko> re-read
<kiko> I had read it before
<SteveA> see you tomorrow.
<kiko> l8z
<marcin_> hi all
<kiko> hello marcin_ 
<marcin_> kiko: hi
<marcin_> I woud like to talk about some change/improvement in bug management in LP
<marcin_> could you tell me what do you think about an idea to separate hardware related bugs from other usability/feature request/bad code etc. bugs?
<kiko> marcin_, basically classifying bugs, right?
<kiko> marcin_, so there are some strategies you can use for this today
<marcin_> we have a very long list of hardware related bugs that are unconfirmed for a long time simple because they are related to some hardware specific issues
<kiko> first, you can add to the bug summary or description a simple keyword which you can then use to search 
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> [!ubuntu-hardware!] 
<marcin_> and since bug-squad don't have an access to specific hardware they cannot solve or confirm these bugs
<kiko> and then doing a serch for that.
<kiko> right
<kiko> the other thing you can do is define a hardware-bug-squad team
<kiko> and subscribe that team to the relevant bugs
<kiko> then use that team's subscribed bugs listing
<kiko> the third way that could be done is through a feature which malone does not yet possess -- a form of classifying bugs using a string attribute.
<marcin_> kiko: right...
<marcin_> another question is - how many bugs are reported with mail?
<marcin_> and how many with Malone - launchpad web application?
<kiko> marcin_, that is an excellent question, and I don't know the answer to it! I am humbled!
<kiko> marcin_, I'm putting a question out and I'll try getting you an answer soon.
<marcin_> well because the problem is that if for example 90% bug reports goes from Malone than maybe simple solution is to add additional button to form
<kiko> what sort of button>
<marcin_> but if most of bug reports goes by mail than [ubuntu-hardware]  in summary could be usefull
<marcin_> well button 'mark this bug as hardware related' or something like this
<kiko> that proposal is controversial
<kiko> because it is really specific to ubuntu and to hardware-related software
<kiko> which is not as generic as malone would like to be
<marcin_> well we currently got "This bug is a security issue" 
<marcin_> why not add another?
<kiko> all software can present security issues, though. 
<kiko> hardware-related is a lot more specific.
<kiko> and note also that we are trying to find a way of getting rid of that option too!
<marcin_> hmm why?
<kiko> because it is often misused.
<marcin_> ok I understand - but is there any reason why Malone doesn't have any 'wizard' that could help to report bugs and then make these reports more friendly to bug-squad ppl?
<marcin_> if you got some buttons in single form then they really can be missed very often
<kiko> marcin_, what do you mean by a wizard?
<marcin_> but you always can add some js code to split form to two or more steps
<marcin_> 'wizdard' or 'druid' propably in Linux world - a kind of form that has more than 1 step
<kiko> right, but what would the steps be?
<marcin_> and then user can provide some information in each step - click 'next' and then provide some more info
<marcin_> well for example: 1. select package, 2. is this hardware related bug?, 3. is this secutity issue?, 4. what version of ubuntu you use, 5. provide bug description
<marcin_> etc.
<kiko> that is really a custom workflow for ubuntu
<kiko> which is interesting but difficult to do with our current generic UI
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night!!
<marcin_> kiko: is there any reason why you cannot improve this UI?
<marcin_> kiko:  and make this more web2.0 than it currently is?
<kiko> marcin_, we can improve the UI in many ways, including making it more dynamic "web2.0", but we need to take care to ensure that Malone remains generic and not Ubuntu-specific.
<kiko> such a wizard as you are suggesting violates that second constraint. but there are other ways of addressing that!
<marcin_> hmm I can agree with you but only partially
<marcin_> because I think that if you got a lot of informations from user in well organized way
<kiko> there's also an implementation difficulty, because what you say would require special code inside Launchpad to handle Ubuntu (and potentially other products/distros that wanted a custom workflow)
<marcin_> you can always parse/transform this to simple txt message that could fit 'generic' malone
<kiko> indeed that can be done in any front-end, including a web front-end that reposts information to launchpad.
<marcin_> if you got 'Launchpad integration' package in Ubuntu
<marcin_> and you add links to Rosetta in 'Help' menu 
<marcin_> then I think that this URL should be ubuntu-specific
<marcin_> and for example - I can see very often this in Malone or in support requests
<marcin_> I see bug report - than answer from some admin/bug triager "please provide ubuntu version you use"
<marcin_> this question is a waste of time
<marcin_> because I agree that Malone should be generic - but also there is no reason why it cannot have information about ubuntu version inside?
<kiko> well
<kiko> there is a proposal to capture that version in a text field and attach that to the description
<kiko> just hasn't been done
<kiko> we're considering it
<marcin_> hmm stupid question then - is Malone/LP open source?
<kiko> nope :)
<marcin_> (afair it is not)
<kiko> however
<kiko> I am listening to your concerns
<marcin_> right :)
<kiko> even if we can't do exactly the solution you are proposing, I am aware of the issues you are raising and we are trying to find good ways of solving them 
<kiko> we're working on xml-rpc interfaces to various parts of launchpad
<kiko> which would allow custom bug-filing apps to work easily
<kiko> we're working on a guided bug form, which could include some of the information that you are citing
<kiko> we are attempting to get work started on using AJAX more extensively in launchpad
<marcin_> really nice...
<marcin_> ajax is my hobby from few months ;)
<kiko> and finally, we will eventually have some support for custom keywords, though the form in which that will be implemented is yet undefined
<kiko> yeah, it is pretty cool ain't it
<marcin_> do you work for Canonical?
<kiko> indeed I do!
<marcin_> I can see information on ubuntu.com that Canonical needs webmaster...
<kiko> indeed we are looking
<marcin_> I thought about it but unfortunately I'm just a beginner in Python development
<kiko> are you interested in applying?
<kiko> why don't you give it a shot anyway?
<marcin_> well maybe I should try
<marcin_> I'm not sure about requirements, about time and of course about money
<marcin_> and another thing is that I got job so... not sure if I want to change...
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's something to consider always. :)
<marcin_> but I'm also do a lot of things with Ubuntu
<marcin_> s /I'm/I
<marcin_> so it could be nice to work directly for Canonical
<marcin_> do you know if this is a full time job?
<marcin_> kiko: and if you would like than take a look at my specification I added to LP: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/webuntu
<kiko> marcin_, I believe it is, but you'll need to submit a request to find out.
<kiko> marcin_, ah interesting. so you are suggesting a set of web apps for managing ubuntu with a common look-n-feel?
<marcin_> kiko: it's only draft but I will add better integration with LP as something to TODO list :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> good point
<marcin_> (tomorrow - it's 2:12 am here and I'm pretty tired)
<marcin_> yes I think that linux is excellend 'server' system
<marcin_> s/ excellend/excellent
<marcin_> so it could be nice to use it's potential
<kiko> yeah, managing it is really only for console ninjas today :)
<marcin_> and with modern browsers we can do magic things with UI
<marcin_> so ubuntu could work as something like 'Media Center' replacement etc.
<marcin_> propably it could be easier and faster to develop web UI than wait for Gnome/KDE folks ;)
<kiko> yeah
<marcin_> maybe I will start to work on this project and then I will submit request to Canonical :-)
<kiko> okay, time for me to roll zzzwards
<kiko> good luck with your application
<kiko> and feel free to ask if you need any help
<marcin_> kiko: ok thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: ping, your reviews are getting old
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I'll sort them out today
<lifeless> spiv: new reviews por vous
<spiv> lifeless: thanks
<spiv> lifeless: any luck with the triple-branch merge?
<lifeless> spiv: doing it after I finish ddaa's branch.
<spiv> lifeless: Woo!
<jamesh> lifeless: is the new wiki immutable for you?
<lifeless> jamesh: fixed now
<lifeless> jamesh: it was.
<jamesh> so it is.
<mpt__> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : PQM disabled, manual merges | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 25 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> spiv: these are merges of bzr and bzrtools right ?
<lifeless> spiv: tests running
<mpt> stub, staging won't let me log in
<stub> works for me....
<stub> mpt: Make sure you are using https://staging.launchpad.net/. Also, the cookie name changed recently for staging so if you have some sort of wierd cookie privacy thing setup you might have trouble.
<lifeless> stub: are we using zope 3.2 in prod now ?
<stub> Yes
<lifeless> stub: the production tree on balleny still has 3.0 in sourcecode
<lifeless> stub: should I fix that ?
<stub> Hmm.... mpt is right.
<mpt> I cleared my cookies half an hour ago and hadn't tried it since, so that can't be the problem
<stub> lifeless: That is synced from rocketfuel built - how would that have happened?
<stub> lifeless: And I don't see how the tests would pass either... are you sure?
<lifeless> bzr info sourcecode/zope/
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless>       parent branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.0/test
<lifeless> stub: how are you syncing it ? rsync ?
<lifeless> spiv: two failures
<stub> mpt: Looks like we are setting the correct cookie on login, but not checking the correct one for authentication purposes. Thankfully this only bites us on staging.
<stub> lifeless: rsync
<lifeless> and we are talking about ~/production/launchpad for pqm on balleny ?
<lifeless> morning stub 
<lifeless> bem
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> morning SteveA 
<stub> lifeless: Yes
<lifeless> stub: ok, I'm checking 
<lifeless> stub: your rsync is faulty
<lifeless> stub: its clearly not the content of chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad
<stub> ------------------------------------------------------------
<stub> revno: 32
<stub> committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<stub> branch nick: 3.2
<stub> timestamp: Thu 2006-05-11 12:25:40 +0100
<stub> message:
<stub>   Add missing __init__.py's identified by spiv
<stub> It is *a* 3.2 branch
<lifeless> intruiging
<stub> And test.py is definitely the 3.2 one
<lifeless> anyhow, I'll finish these merges and look closer
<stub> mpt: I've found the problem and will commit it
<stub> mpt: If you log onto production, you should find you are also logged onto staging if you don't want to wait ;)
<stub> Hmm... maybe.
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> File "/home/pqm/production/bzr/lib/canonical/database/sqlbase.py", line 371, in canonical.database.sqlbase.quote
<lifeless> Failed example: quote("'hello'")
<lifeless> Expected: "'\\'hello\\''"
<lifeless> Got: "'''hello'''"
<lifeless> is that indicative of skew between sqlobject and launchpad ?
<jamesh> lifeless: sounds like it is (see stub's message about the quoting change)
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, thats why I'm asking ;)
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, the pending-reviews page is working again (had to add some code to pass the appropriate http auth header when grabbing the wiki page)
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<stub> lifeless: That test should have been updated. Maybe I neglected to push?
* stub pushes again
<lifeless> spiv: what commit message do you want ?
<lifeless> jamesh: grazzi
<spiv> lifeless: for the launchpad/bzr/bzrtools branches?
<lifeless> spiv: yes
<spiv> lifeless: Something along the lines of "Update importd tests for bzr 0.8" for lp and "Update to recent upstream bzr.dev/bzrtools" for bzr/bzrtools.
<lifeless> spiv: reviewed by ? or trivial ?
<spiv> Unreviewed, so I guess it's trivial ;)
<lifeless> muhaha
<spiv> rs=spiv might be more accurate ;)
<lifeless> and self referential
<spiv> They aren't huge changes, but I really really want them in so I can stop sourcecode/* tests failing (I will do the merge to re-enable that as soon as this lands), and to unblock a bunch of other things for me and ddaa.
<lifeless> spiv: me too
<lifeless> spiv: its in
<spiv> lifeless: many thanks!
<lifeless> stub: production (pqm@balleny:~/production/launchpad/sourcecode) subbranches are out of date with respect to the chinstrap rocketfuel-built. 
<lifeless> stub: including zope
<lifeless> stub: what command are you using when you sync them ?
<stub> Erm.... you would have been the last person to rebuild it with the 1.63 rollout
<lifeless> stub: I didn't rebuild it, I updated it. This would explain it as 1.62 was pre-knit
<stub> Only cherry picks since then, and I don't update the subbranches for that unless necessary
<stub> ok
<stub> Man bzr push takes ages (when you have bittorrent running)
<lifeless> bt uses all bandwidth, news at 11.
<lifeless> stub: bpqm@balleny:~/production/sqlobjectupdate/sourcecode/sqlobject$ bzr merge sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/sqlobject/quotingfix
<lifeless> Nothing to do.       
<stub> Still pushing...
<lifeless> stub: conflicts:
<lifeless> bzr merge sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial
<lifeless> bzr: WARNING: Text conflict in database/sampledata/current.sql                                                                                                                                                    
<lifeless> bzr: WARNING: Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/potemplate.py                                                                                                                                   
<lifeless> bzr: WARNING: Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/bugnotification.py                                                                                                                                 
<lifeless> bzr: WARNING: Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/potemplate.zcml                                                                                                                                       
<stub> I'm still pushing
<lifeless> 4 conflicts encountered.                         
<lifeless> stub: garh, ok
<stub> I killed the sftp push and rspush is underway
<lifeless> stub: well, say when you want me to do this
<stub> lifeless: done
<lifeless> stub: I still get
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/production/sqlobjectupdate/sourcecode/sqlobject$ bzr merge sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/sqlobject/quotingfix
<lifeless> Nothing to do.                                                                                                                                                                                                    
<lifeless> stub: is it possible you merged that in already to some branch ?
<stub> Nope, because the tests won't pass without the SQLObject fix being landed. The only change on that branch should be the docstrings in sqlbase.py :-/
<lifeless> did you update production ?
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecuFtP1.html
<stub> lifeless: No - the production branch I just updated sourcecode/SQLObject
<stub> I think
<lifeless> stub: that will be it.
<lifeless> ok, merge test running
<stub> lifeless: If I did something like push changes to ~/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.63 on balleny, could I trigger PQM errors like mpt reported?
<lifeless> stub: no
<lifeless> stub: there was an sftp glitch, something killed pqm ? or something like that.
<lifeless> that left the branch on chinstrap locked.
<lifeless> someone else came along and unlocked it
<lifeless> stub: not though, please dont use rsync between the rocketfuel archives
<stub> ok. I was wondering if I needed to disable pqm when doing that sort of operation now things seem to be using repositories
<lifeless> as long as you use 'bzr push', not 'bzr rspush', no, it will all just work.
<stub> lifeless: ok.
<lifeless> stub: worst case it might fail to grab the lock, but if it does that, and you get an error, tell me - its a condition we should handle anyway
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: what did you think of the europython abstract discussion?
<lifeless> spiv: you too ^
<spiv> lifeless: I don't have any new insights to offer.  Pretending to be an attendee, I'm not sure if you're focusing on making plugins in python or a specific way of testing, so I'm not really sure what to expect.  It sort of sounds like two different talks put together.
<lifeless> spiv: I just got a test failure from importd tests
<lifeless> test_pty_output (importd.tests.test_baz2bzr.TestBaz2bzrPublishFeature)
<spiv> lifeless: crud.  What test?
<lifeless> Output:
<lifeless> 'importing importd@example.com/test--branch--0 into bzrworking\r'
<lifeless> '0/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> '1/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> '2/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> 'Cleaning up\r'
<lifeless> 'Import complete.\r'
<lifeless> '0/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '1/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '0/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '1/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '0/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '1/1 read knit index\r'
<lifeless> '0/1 read knit index\r'
* spiv frowns.
<lifeless> running it again
<spiv> I've never seen that locally.  I wonder what's different...
<lifeless> 'make check_merge 2>&1 | less'
<jamesh> lifeless: the talk sounds interesting.  I agree with Steve about emphasising plugins over testing
<spiv> lifeless: I cannot reproduce that locally :/
<lifeless> spiv: mleep
<lifeless> spiv: fails again
<lifeless> spiv: the expect value for the test is :
<lifeless> Expected:
<lifeless> 'importing importd@example.com/test--branch--0 into bzrworking\r'
<lifeless> '0/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> '1/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> '2/2 revisions\r'
<lifeless> 'Cleaning up\r'
<lifeless> 'Import complete.\r'
<lifeless> ''
<lifeless> failing tests are:
<lifeless> test_pipe_output (importd.tests.test_baz2bzr.TestBaz2bzrPublishFeature
<lifeless> test_pty_output (importd.tests.test_baz2bzr.TestBaz2bzrPublishFeature
* spiv wonders why the tests even care what the exact progress output is, so long as the import/publishing works...
<lifeless> sqlobjectupdate$ bzr revno
<lifeless> 3600
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/production/sqlobjectupdate$ bzr revno sourcecode/bzr
<lifeless> 1370
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/production/sqlobjectupdate$ bzr revno sourcecode/bzrtools
<lifeless> 216
* spiv makes sure he has the latest everything.
<lifeless> rf-built is up to date on chinstrap
<spiv> lifeless: does just "make importdcheck" fail?  (I'm pretty sure it should be the same, but let's be certain)
<lifeless> spiv: checking
<lifeless> fails
<spiv> Well that's something at least ;)
<spiv> lifeless: all of a sudden I can reproduce, I'm not sure why.
<lifeless> yay
<lifeless> so rf is borked until this is fixed.
<lifeless> should I rollback, or are you on it ?
<spiv> lifeless: I'm on it.  The "fix" is just to extend the expected output; this actually lines up better with how it was before I updated it.  The way these tests work needs rethinking though, because this is a very fragile way to test whatever it's trying to test...
<lifeless> regex matching ?
<lifeless> (i agree)
<spiv> Something like that, first we need to figure out precisely what we're trying to test for.
<lifeless> david needs output
<spiv> Tests without a clear purpose are something I'm increasingly uncomfortable with...
<lifeless> otherwise the job is considered 'hung' and get skilled
<lifeless> s/skill/kill/
<spiv> I see.  I'll file a bug on the subject after I fix, push and merge.
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<lifeless> spiv: pqm is disabled
<lifeless> spiv: fix, push, tell me :)
<spiv> lifeless: thanks (and thanks for bearing with me!)
<SteveA> lifeless: morning
<lifeless> hi SteveA 
<spiv> (and I still have no idea why the another, supposedly equivalent, tree I have for this behaves differently, but first things first...)
<lifeless> echo $PYTHONPATH
<spiv> lifeless: pushed: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/launchpad/importd-pty-test-fix/
<lifeless> spiv: I think it might be a race condition on stderr
<lifeless> spiv: so I expect this will toggle and fart around. We'll want a pattern based test soon IMO.
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, I don't think it's a stderr issue.  test_pipe_output uses stdout=PIPE, stderr=STDOUT but fails anyway.
<lifeless> spiv: well, its done and pushed
<spiv> (pity, because it's a good theory!)
<lifeless> may the farce be with you
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> lifeless: Let's find out... :)
<lifeless> I got my batteries today
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh, stub: i'd like to arrange a skype call tomorrow, either individually, or we can try a conference, to talk over some issues about the ORM for launchpad, project "L" and the other project "L".
<lifeless> I now have ~12 hours real world run-time on batter
<SteveA> deep fried electrons
<spiv> lifeless: whee
<spiv> SteveA: Sounds good.  I'd guess that roughly this time (i.e. 0800 UTC) is probably good for everyone.
<SteveA> okay, that suits me well too.
* SteveA waits to hear from stub and jamesh
<stub> yer
<stub> I might not be the brightest spark though - I seem to have flu or tonsillitis or other nasty.
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<spiv> lifeless: is pqm running again?
* BjornT heads out to do some errands
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 25 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> jordi: ping
<jordi> pong
<carlos> jordi: could you send the Rosetta announcement?
<carlos> I think you should do it as our public face
<jordi> I can, yes
<jordi> should I take it from the wiki?
<carlos> yes
<sabdfl> BjornT: is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc up to date?
<SteveA> bjorn is out running some errands
<SteveA> also, that page should be moved over to help.launchpad.net
<carlos> SteveA: should we move now all Rosetta pages from wiki.ubuntu.com to help.launchpad.net ?
<carlos> SteveA: if the answer is 'yes', do we have a standard way to name the pages there?
<SteveA> there's two things we're doing with help.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> one of them is that we're going to have a mapping from types of pages in launchpad to pages on the wiki
<SteveA> so, for example, a person's edit gpg keys page will get a page on the wiki, where help on that page can be written down
<SteveA> the other thing we're going to do with help.launchpad.net
<carlos> right
<SteveA> (argh... read help.ubuntu.com and help.launchpad.net earlier)
<SteveA> is to have documentation explaining things users need to know about, like how to use the email UI 
<SteveA> and how to use rosetta effectively
<SteveA> now, to answer your question
<SteveA> we need to keep in mind that right now, Rosetta is most focused on ubuntu
<SteveA> on making ubuntu translated well
<SteveA> so we must be careful to provide information and docs to people who want to help with ubuntu, if those docs will help in that case
<carlos> well, the FAQ page is not ubuntu specific
<carlos> and I think it's a general rule about how to handle translations in Ubuntu and other distros/products
<carlos> so I guess the FAQ page could be moved
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> but make sure that ubuntu people aren't lost for help
<SteveA> so, leave pointers to the new pages when those pages are moved
<mpt_> bah, Internet Explorer is stupid
<BjornT> sabdfl: yeah, MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc should be up to date.
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, the idea was to note the movement
<carlos> SteveA: there are links on launchpad that should be updated too
<SteveA> BjornT: is that page referred to from launchpad anywhere?
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i think so. in some about box.
<BjornT> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/malone, on the left.
<SteveA> okay.  i'd like you to change the link to help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail and move that doc there
<SteveA> unless your or mpt_ can think of a better page name
<SteveA> also, i wonder if the email interface should have a version number 
<SteveA> so we can note the version number in the docs
<SteveA> and we'll know that things are kept up to date
<BjornT> yeah, could be worth having a version number
<sabdfl> thanks BjornT
<mpt_> hmmm
<SteveA> hmm ?
* SteveA hears the sound of plainsong
<mpt_> SteveA, how might I do ++debug++source on the 404 page?
<mpt_>  /fqhwgads/++debug++source doesn't work
<SteveA> you put that first
<SteveA>  /++debug++source/asdasd
<mpt_> ah, beautiful, thanks
<SteveA> Znarl: ping
<Znarl> SteveA : Pong?
<SteveA> hi.  bjorn and i are having trouble editing pages on help.launchpad.net
<SteveA> any idea what might be up
<SteveA> we're both logged in to it
<Znarl> SteveA : Do you have an example page that doesn't work for you?
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<Keybuk> hi guys,
<Keybuk> do we have any stats on the number of people who've used "Translate this Application" or "Get Help Online" ?
<Znarl> SteveA : Ok, fixed.
<SteveA> thanks, what was wrong?
<SteveA> Keybuk: the apache logs will tell.  no stats though.
<Keybuk> SteveA: any chance of a quick guess?
<mpt_> Get Help Online has never been implemented
<SteveA> mpt_: what does "implemented" mean?
<mpt_> SteveA, I mean even roughly following Mark's idea of having and editable list of support options for each distribution or product
<mpt_> Kiko and I put in a dummy page just before the Breezy release, and iirc it hasn't been changed since
<mpt_> the spec is LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPage
<SteveA> Keybuk: i think all the apache access goes via gangotri, so the steps for any kind of guess are to get access to the apache logs, and then do a grep | wc -l on them
<mpt_> though iirc the current spec is a *bit* more complex than it should be, in that it should just be a set of (link, title, description)
<Keybuk> SteveA: do you not have anybody on your staff with access? :(
<SteveA> sure, various people have access to gangotri, including me.  i haven't looked at apache logs on there though, i only know where the launchpad stuff is
<SteveA> maybe Znarl can offer advice on where apache logs live
<SteveA> Keybuk: okay, i have the logs
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, do you have a dump of the production db handy, for me to apply it on mawson?
<stub> There is one a few days old in ~stub on mawson
<stub> lifeless: Did that SQLObject/launchpad landing work?
<salgado> stub, I think it should be fine... can you remind me how to apply it?
<stub> salgado: pg_restore --no-acl --no-owner --dbname=mynewlycreateddb thefile.dump
<salgado> stub, cool. /me notes that somewhere so he won't forget anymore
<salgado> cprov, around?
<salgado> spiv, ping
<spiv> salgado: pong
<salgado> hi spiv
<salgado> spiv, kiko reviewed my mirror-management2 branch, and he asked me to check with you if you could review one test
<salgado> it's one of those twisted tests
<spiv> Sure, got a link/pastebin?
<salgado> spiv, it's the test_distributionmirror_prober.py on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/mirror-management2/full-diff
<salgado> I added more tests on that file, to test the prober for release mirrors
<Yannig> Other dumb questions :p
<Yannig> Do I really need to be in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/oc/+translate to upload the debian-installer po file or is it detected automatically?
<Yannig> If not, would it be possible to rename the oc.po file into debian_installer_oc.po for example?
<spiv> salgado: why bother with the "except Exception, e: self.fail(...)"?  Why not just let the test error?
<Yannig> Poor carlos, I take all his time with my dumb questions :p
<carlos> Yannig: where do you want to import it?
<Yannig> I just fear to make a mistake importing the file into the wrong location
<spiv> salgado: is there any Twisted IO involved?  It doesn't look like it, but I'd like to be sure that you don't intend that.
<Yannig> I have so many oc.po files... :(
<carlos> you need to upload them to the right pofile
<spiv> salgado: So, you have a problem.
<mpt_> woo
<carlos> Yannig: no way to do a single tarball upload
<salgado> spiv, about the exception, I think it's nicer to have a proper message and a failure than an error with no clear explanation
<mpt_> SteveA, just finished the portlet trimming and the Internet Explorer layout fixes
<spiv> salgado: if got_result in test_failure_propagation is wrongly triggered, the self.fail it calls won't have the desired effect.
<Yannig> Fair enough, thanks
<SteveA> mpt_: cool
<spiv> salgado: I think it's nicer to get a full traceback from the source of the error, with an unmangled error message...
<Yannig> And would it be possible to rename the oc.po file into debian_installer_oc.po for example?
<salgado> spiv, the TestMirrorCDImageProberCallbacks indeed doesn't have IO, it's just for testing that the callbacks do what they're expected
<spiv> salgado: Comments in the test with those messages instead would server the same purpose.
<salgado> IIRC, the tests for IO are in the TestProberProtocol
<Yannig> It would be easier to download several po files
<spiv> Anyway, back on got_result: Deferreds catch *all* errors from callbacks (to turn into errbacks).
<carlos> Yannig: yes, we don't care about the filename
<salgado> spiv, fair enough, I'll remove the try/except and leave a comment
<Yannig> Great :)
<carlos> Yannig: oh, you mean for downloading it with that name?
<carlos> Yannig: yes, I guess it's doable too, please file a bug
<lifeless> when is the meeting ?
<lifeless> 15 minutes ?
<spiv> Your test would still fail correctly because the self.assertEqual([1] , ok).
<spiv> Which basically means the got_result part is redundant.
<spiv> (If things work, the test will pass without it, and if things don't work, the test will fail without it)
<spiv> It's useful to have it for debugging, though...
<spiv> Actually, it's definitely useless.
<spiv> Twisted already unit tests that d.errback(<a failure>) will fire the first errback.
<spiv> You don't need to cover that in your own test.
<SteveA> mpt: did you get to talk with kiko about the filebug page?
<spiv> So given that you're doing d.errback(Failure(ZeroDivisionError())), adding a callback to d in the test is definitely just a distraction.
<mpt> SteveA, no, I haven't seen him awake for several days
<SteveA> okay, we should discuss this after the lp meeting
<spiv> salgado: Also, dl is totally unused in that test.
<Yannig> carlos> Ups, I think I didn't post where it was supposed to (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/46552) :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46552 in debian-installer "po files names" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> salgado: and the errback added in the "d.addErrback(self.callbacks.ensureOrDeleteMirrorCDImageRelease)" line is never used.
<Yannig> Sorry :(
<SteveA> meeting in 10 mins
<spiv> salgado: does the first half of test_failure_propagation ("Make sure that ensureOrDeleteMirrorCDImageRelease() does not propagate ProberTimeOut or BadResponseCode failures.") actually affect the second half ("Any failure that is not a ProberTimeout or BadResponseCode should be propagated because that is probably a bug in our code.") at all?  It looks like two seperate tests.
<SteveA> take a workrave now if you need it
<salgado> spiv, that's true. the first two tests already make sure that my callbacks don't propagate timeouts and badresponsecodes. I think I just need to add a third test to make sure they propagate any other exception
<lifeless> I have a small ELYNNE
<SteveA> me, i'm going to rest my wrists and flex my fingers on some honking blues licks in the style of jeff healey
<carlos> Yannig: don't worry, I fixed it
<lifeless> I will be back in a few minutes, but may miss the start
<spiv> salgado: and make them into three seperate test methods, please.
<spiv> salgado: small tests with a clear, specific purpose are better than big rambling tests that try to do a bit of everything.
<lifeless> spiv: this ties in with my distaste for many doctest style tests actually.
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, I know what you mean.
<salgado> it's time!
<kiko-zzz> me
<lifeless> you!
<SteveA> Welcome to today's launchpad meeting
<SteveA> a thunderstorm has just started in vilnius
<SteveA> MEETING STARTS
<SteveA> who's present today?
<mpt> Please return to your seats and fasten your seatbelts
<malcc> me
<cprov> me
<carlos> me
<mpt> me
<kiko> him
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<matsubara> me
<stub> me
<sivang> me
<lifeless> me
<SteveA> kiko: his infernal majesty?  surely now
<SteveA> kiko: his infernal majesty?  surely not
<spiv> me
<kiko> the royal him!
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> ddaa sends apologie
<SteveA> s
<SteveA> he's on public holidays / vacations, and will be back monday
<malcc> This thunderstorm isn't doing your typing any favours Steve
<kiko> apologies for being on holiday!
<SteveA> malcc: must be the nervous tension
<SteveA> either that or too much string-bending just prior to the meeting
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA>  * launchpad bzr development workflow (robert/jamesh)
<SteveA>  * Design discussion with reviewer by voip (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Discuss a solution for the Retry exceptions (matsubara, kiko)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: i propose the same time next week
<kiko> why not
<cprov> yup
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : PQM disabled, manual merges | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> it is done
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<lifeless> godlike
<malcc> Dude next month is June
<SteveA> after a decent performance last week, this week i suck
<salgado> up to date
<kiko> I'm there
<stub> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : PQM disabled, manual merges | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> I suck, but am putting together another summary
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<malcc> Up to date after a lame summary today
<mpt> up to date
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<spiv> up to date.
<matsubara> up to date
<SteveA> thanks malcc 
<carlos> up to date
<cprov> i suck, will send a summary for this week, I'm in a sprint anyway
<mpt> (but, I batched the last three)
<matsubara> I'm also guilty of batching.
<SteveA> cprov: sprinters are excused from daily reports, summaries are appreciated
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<malcc> We got a last-one-wins concurrency error on the topic, next meeting is still in August
<SteveA> there were none
<cprov> SteveA: I know, I will do a descent summary this time ;)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 NEXT MONTH, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> matsubara: hit it!
<matsubara> Top exceptions are on shipit which are all assigned to Salgado.
<matsubara> He has been working on them. Bugs 45601 and 5812
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45601 in shipit "OOPS trying to Cancel the same request on two different tabs" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45601
<matsubara> Another outstanding exception is the Retry one, which I added a item to the
<matsubara> MeetingAgenda. Do you want to discuss it now or leave it to later?
<mpt> Now we'll never have another meeting
<matsubara> as later I mean the Proposed items section
<matsubara> let's do it now then
<SteveA> yeah, do it now
<matsubara> We're seeing lots of Retry exceptions, caused by the session machinery, and
<matsubara> stub advised that to debug it properly identify the cause we need bug 31479 fixed..
<matsubara> spiv is assigned to it, and said in the last meeting that he would work on it at.
<matsubara> the end of this week.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<stub> I was also going to refactor the session machinery again to make it even friendlier
<SteveA> i believe we also have some concurrency improvements in the session machinery landing or landed soon
<SteveA> stub: eta ?
<stub> I noticed, however, that the number of exceptions dropped from hundreds to two in the last error report, which is very unusual
<stub> eta Tuesday
<spiv> matsubara: Yeah, that's right near the top of my todo list finally.
<matsubara> I think we're good then. kiko, anything else?
<SteveA> any idea why the exceptions would drop to two?
<SteveA> is there some kind of fault in error reporting?
<SteveA> or has some evil DOS attack stopped hitting us?
<kiko> I'm not sure. Could be the Shipit DOS :)
<stub> Or the condition that was triggering the number of Retrys stopped. Possibly a DOS we didn't notice.
<stub> Shipit is as busy as ever
<SteveA> stub: would you check the other launchpad logs, just to make sure there isn't an error that somehow isn't sending oopses?
<stub> ok
<SteveA> thx
<matsubara> Top timeouts are the same. Most of them assigned to kiko. kiko, any news about it?
<kiko> I've worked on a relatedjoin fix that appears to improve many of them
<kiko> I'm also working on adding prejoins to multiple and relatedjoin
<kiko> it's going slow because I'm overloaded
<kiko> might get in by tomorrow
<kiko> spiv will need to review at some point
<matsubara> ok
<matsubara> Would help a lot the QA job to solve bug 30670. It's currently assigned to stub. Is it feasible?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30670 in launchpad "Launchpad developers should have admin privileges on staging" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30670
<bradb> Uh, I'm on crack. I'm here and up-to-date on activity reports. /me lost track of the time while answering email.
<SteveA> i'm not sure about that one
<stub> matsubara: It is feasable, but also limits the ability of developers to test stuff. 
<SteveA> matsubara: an issue there is that it means launchpad developers get to see private bugs
<SteveA> and private bugs are mirrored to staging each day
<stub> matsubara: A better approach might be to insert superuser accounts using different names/email addresses after the database update, giving you two accounts on staging.
<SteveA> stub: i need to implement hats...
<stub> SteveA: yup
<matsubara> stub: that would do
<lifeless> SteveA: pull it off the cdrom
<SteveA> i don't want all launchpad developers to have admin access on staging
<matsubara> stub: i think it's even easier to do right?
<SteveA> i'm happy with just certain people who need it to have such access
<stub> matsubara: Yes
<lifeless> SteveA: I may be missing something, but dont all developers have db access to staging ?
<salgado> lifeless, no
<matsubara> lifeless: not the db, but to the web UI
<SteveA> lifeless: i'd be not in favour of that either
<stub> lifeless: nope. We control it, because it is a full production mirror including security sensitive stuff.
<kiko> meneeder
<lifeless> stub: yes, aware of that :). Must be mis-recalling.
<stub> It generally gets granted on need though
<SteveA> matsubara: for what qa purposes do you want admin access on staging?
<matsubara> SteveA: sometimes I need to reproduce some bug
<matsubara> and it's easier to use staging
<mpt> to reproduce bugs in things like source imports
<SteveA> okay.  i'm fine with launchpad admins plus matsubara having admin access on staging
<SteveA> but not all launchpad devs
<SteveA> if stu can rig up something to make that so, that's fine
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'll update the bug description
<matsubara> And as a final note, I'd like to ask developers to use the in-progress status and to append the bug number to your commit messages.
<SteveA> matsubara: please give an example of a commit message that is good in this regard
<matsubara> Fix bug url (bug summary)
<mpt> matsubara, perhaps many of the bugs for which you might need staging are also bugs of insufficient sampledata
<SteveA> and, do you mean pqm merge messages, or any old commit messages?
<matsubara> SteveA: I mean pqm merge messages
<jamesh> so you're interested in mainline log messages
<SteveA> i've been talking with jamesh and others about our pqm email messages
<matsubara> mpt: yes, that's it. can't think of a real life example right now, though
<SteveA> i think developers should be able to say in a "local" commit "fixed bug URL SUMMARY"
<mpt> matsubara, an example is that localhost doesn't have anything in the translation import queue
<SteveA> and the email should pull these out of the sub-commits
<mpt> sampledata doesn't, rather
<jamesh> (which makes sense when trying to match up which bugs are fixed in a given rollout)
<SteveA> and display them prominently in the email from pqm
<SteveA> that way, a developer can focus on one commit at a time
<SteveA> and not need to repeat things for pqm
<SteveA> but, until we have implemented that, i ask everyone to do as matsubara asks
<SteveA> and add "fix bug URL SUMMARY" to pqm messages
<bradb> +1
<jamesh> full URL rather than just number?
<stub> tests can always insert more data into the database in their setup - sampledata should really only be used for data common across many tests and to get the basic app up and running.
* bradb usually does "Fix bug 42 (the bug summary)"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42 in malone "Bug description listed in task is not the correct description" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42
<SteveA> matsubara: are you okay with just the number?
<matsubara> URL helps, but I'm ok with the numbers and the summary
<matsubara> s/numbers/number/
<SteveA> matsubara: you can write a script that gives you URLs for "bug NNN" patterns
<bradb> The /bugs/... URL is good for this.
<SteveA> okay, so number and summary, not URL
<matsubara> that's it, I'm done. Thanks guys.
<SteveA> matsubara: please send an email to the launchpad list clearly stating the requirements we've agreed
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: please file a bug with what you would like on launchpad-development-infrastructure.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<kiko> LDI
<stub> Production and staging are both running happily. PostgreSQL security issues are under control - nothing further to add over what has already been mentioned on the mailing list and I'm not going to repeat it in a public channel.
<stub> Until dapper release, please let me know via the mailing list about cherry pick requests sooner rather than later, as we have to avoid disrupting the distro team during the final stage of getting Dapper out of the door. Regular rollouts may also become irregular too, or skipped entirely - if we miss anything urgent (eg. shipit updates) we can discuss it with mdz.
<lifeless> stub: we have one update that is important, soon, which is the supermirror update for bzr 0.8
<kiko> stub, we're supposed to roll out the shipit modifications, but they do not involve database changes.
<kiko> (right salgado?)
<lifeless> stub: spiv knows where that is at in more detail.
<stub> Stuff that doesn't involve db changes is easy
<salgado> right
<spiv> lifeless, stub: I have a bunch of branches related to that I want to land, but I expect to land them tonight.  After that, I'm happy.
<SteveA>  * launchpad bzr development workflow (robert/jamesh)
<salgado> it'd be good if we could roll out the new mirror prober (which does include db changes), so we can have nice listings of mirrors when dapper is released
<SteveA> i don't remember what this is about.  lifeless, jamesh ?
<lifeless> you asked for a documented best practice on setup and process for lp development
<kiko> salgado, mirror prober for next week, I guess
<lifeless> I spoke with jamesh about it, but did not follow up - sorry.
<SteveA> okay.  we can defer this to the next meeting
<lifeless> (Its in my TODO list, 3rd from the top)
<SteveA> i do want to get everyone on the same page with this
<spiv> lifeless: just one thing -- what's the URL for the pqm-submit plugin?
<SteveA>  * Design discussion with reviewer by voip (Steve)
<spiv> (I'm still hand-crafting my pqm messages, when I really shouldn't be...)
<lifeless> spiv: bzr.j-a-meinel.org or some such
<SteveA> i propose that before starting work on a feature, the person who will develop the feature arranges a voip call with a reviewer
<SteveA> to discuss the design approach
<jamesh> spiv: there are some details on setting it up on the WorkingWithSharedRepositories page
<lifeless> spiv: see james's repository-usage wiki page
<spiv> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> spiv: should answer your questions even if you aren't using shared repos yet
<SteveA> are reviewers happy to have such conversations?
<lifeless> talking with a reviewer about the proposed approach should give you a design review before code is done
<mpt> SteveA, does that apply only to those features that aren't covered by specs with Implementation sections?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes we are, we talked this over last review meeting.
<SteveA> mpt: no
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks
<spiv> I am, although I fear I won't be available at the right times for most other developers.
<spiv> (due to timezones)
<jamesh> same here
* bradb isn't too keen on this, tbh
<SteveA> why not bradb ?
<bradb> Reviewers will become bottlenecks.
<SteveA> are you criticising my choice of necktie?
<SteveA> like with code-reviews, i'd like us to try this out
<bradb> It's already hard to find their time for a review. Finding their time for a voip call will be equally challenging, I imagine, and add more process than benefit, IMHO.
<SteveA> thanks for the naysaying, brad.  let's suck it and see.
<bradb> ok
<kiko> bradb, well, there is a lot of benefit in discussing design beforehand
<bradb> kiko: I agree 100%. I just don't think it should be required to discuss with a code reviewer.
<kiko> it should be more or less high-level -- i.e. this class does this part, this does this, etc.
<stub> This will move discussions off the mailing list
<jamesh> it can potentially reduce the time to review the code after it is done
<kiko> bradb, well, who are you going to discuss it with?
<bradb> kiko: you, mpt, etc.
<jamesh> if it helps avoid issues that would come up during review
<bradb> maybe SteveA or BjornT for zopish things
<bradb> various other people as appropriatae
<mpt> Maybe there's a disconnect here over what "design" means
<spiv> bradb: three out of four of those people are reviewers ;)
<SteveA> i have had a positive experience discussing designs and implementation approaches pre-implementation for rosetta, previously
<SteveA> i believe carlos and daf shared the positive experience
<SteveA> and it generally cut time off the implementation
<bradb> I'm not arguing against design discussion, of course.
<carlos> SteveA: right, but I share the concerns bradb has
<bradb> Design discussion is important and informative.
<carlos> SteveA: If we have it as a rule
<carlos> the overload of our reviewers will be too high
<SteveA> i think an attempt should be made to arrange such a call
<SteveA> if it isn't possible, that's fine
<cprov> SteveA: I had experiences with kiko in Soyuz as well
<cprov> good experiences
<SteveA> but i want to make it the coder's responsibility to attempt to arrange such a call
<kiko> so bradb, to help, you can always consider me for a phone call
<SteveA> and report to the list the success or failure of having such a call
<lifeless> theres a lot of concern here about reviewer load
<kiko> I am in your timezone and you can either bother me on IRC or on the phone, no problem
<SteveA> then we'll be able to see how practical it is
<mpt> So, what is the relationship between these calls and the Implementation section of the relevant spec?
<SteveA> if reviewers say "no, too busy" so be it
<mpt> Will they be more detailed? More up to date?
<SteveA> mpt: it's a good question.  let's see how the calls pan out.
<lifeless> I'd like to note that the review team is coping just fine with load right now, and we are short 3 reviewers - steve, kiko & salgado are all very busy
<bradb> kiko: that would help
<bradb> if we can move on after a "no, too busy", that's a bit better too :)
<SteveA> okay, we've had a lot of good points raised here.
<lifeless> a 15 minute phone call before a branch is started will (IME) save far more than 15 minutes at the end of the branch
<SteveA> thanks everyone for that
<SteveA> here's what we'll do:
<lifeless> so the reviewers will actually become *less loaded*, not more. 
<SteveA>  - before starting on a feature, the coder responsible will contact a suitable reviewer and ask for a pre-implementation call
<cprov> lifeless: good point ;)
<SteveA>  - the reviewer may reject, or may pass to another reviewer, or accept
<SteveA>  - the coder responsible must report to the launchpad list if the call actually happens or not
<SteveA>  - the reviewer should summarize the call (in a paragraph only perhaps) to the reviewers list after the call
<SteveA> let's try this out for a few weeks, and see what happens
<SteveA> please keep up to date with sending the emails.  it's the only way we'll be able to judge how the system is working.
<lifeless> can I ask for the reviewer summary to include the call length.
<SteveA> you can
<carlos> SteveA: should it affects bug fixing too?
* carlos is thinking on his 1-2 hours slot tasks
<SteveA> lifeless: would you be willing to write this up on the wiki?
<lifeless> I want to understand the impact on the reviewers of this. So I'm also going to ask that reviewers note how long a branch review takes from now on too. 
<SteveA> carlos: for a small obvious bug, no.  for something tougher, or with questions, sure, do.
<bradb> SteveA: you mean we should send emails like "I tried to arrange a call with spiv, but he was busy. kthxbye."?
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> reviewers - does that sound ok ?
<SteveA> bradb: "and he said he was too busy" sure.
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, make an action for me, I'll be happy do to the writeup
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> MeetingAction: lifeless to write up pre-implementation voip reviews policy
<SteveA> we gotta move it on
<SteveA>  * Discuss a solution for the Retry exceptions (matsubara, kiko)
<SteveA> has this already been addressed?
<matsubara> I think so.
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<matsubara> unless kiko wants to add something else
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA> (i forgot from earlier)
<SteveA> spiv: i still have that issue outstanding from you
<malcc> Yeah I've got one, one sec
<SteveA> and i need to talk with elmo about it, as there are some firewalling policy issues to be solved, apparently
<kiko> not really matsubara 
<spiv> SteveA: yep.  I presume the impending dapper release is eating the admins lives atm...
<SteveA> it's keeping elmo busy
<spiv> SteveA: In the short term, lifeless has provided me a tarball of the logs to date.
<malcc> rt #9117, request for access to accounts on drescher cprov tells me I need
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> spiv: so i won't push it this week
<spiv> SteveA: so it's not urgent atm.
<SteveA> malcc: when do you need these?
<malcc> SteveA: As soon as possible, so I can start helping to trace live issues
<SteveA> please always try to include an estimated due date in RT reports, by the way.  it helps me and sysadmins plan things
<SteveA> malcc: okay, noted.  thanks.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> with a countdown
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<mpt> CHANGE: Each week, make the Oops report the last agenda item. Immediately afterward, use whatever time remains to crack the whip on the oldest Critical Launchpad bugs. Crashes are not the only awful failures Launchpad can have; arguably they're less bad than bugs where people think the failure is their fault.
<stub> KEEP: zope.testbrowser. Pagetest testing a cookie auth edge case worked first time - I didn't believe it was actually being run.
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<mpt> KEEP: stub. He's doing an awesome job.
<malcc> stub++, testbrowser rocks
<SteveA> 2
<salgado> new bzr!
<SteveA> 1
<spiv> KEEP: matsubara's error report summaries/bug triaging.
<salgado> KEEP ^
<bradb> indeed
<SteveA> ...
<SteveA> 0.5
<SteveA> PI
<matsubara> salgado++
<sivang> heh
<SteveA> 2
<sivang> (re PI)
<SteveA> 1
<lifeless> sqrt(-1)
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> okay done
<SteveA> three sentences please
<SteveA> post them now
<lifeless> DONE: make bzr add take 1/5 the previous time, make bzr commit 10% faster, improve benchmarking facilities to allow lsprofile output of individual portions.
<mpt> DONE: MaloneSimplifications, ShipIt fixes, CSS fixes, administrivia
<mpt> TODO: DescriptionMarkup + LaunchpadLoginService specs, bugfixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> TODO: WORM proof of concept with martin, make commit faster, study hg for meeting.
<malcc> DONE: Learnt more about Soyuz, sprinted with Celso.
<malcc> TODO: Finish sprint, fix Soyuz.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> DONE: fixed +bugcontact broken link, distro mirror validation, oops report
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Nada
<matsubara> analysis;
<matsubara> TODO: fix oops bugs and more triage;
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: interviews, performance patches, many reviews and design discussions
<carlos> DONE: Merged and fixed mark's potemplate priority branch, discussion about potemplate RSS, migration to knits, POMsgSetPage UI discussion, Changes to the batching code, Fixed .pot exports, prepared Rosetta and Dapper announcement and a bunch of translation domains fixed to get full translations from Rosetta
<carlos> TODO: Finish Karma testing, Fix all test for POMsgSetPage, add more filtering options to the translation import queue (bug #40550), Add a debug page to see how Rosetta behaves with different Browser language selections or IP address that we use to select some content statistics
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<BjornT> DONE: bug fixes. landed a few branches. reviews.
<BjornT> TODO: make products have bugtrackers. huge comments -> attachments.
<BjornT> reviews. have vacation.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: reviews, got bzr 0.8 merged into rocketfuel AT LAST, ubuntu wiki stuff
<spiv> TODO: merge various branches unblocked by bzr 0.8 merge, retry info (bug 31479), research bug 33223
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<salgado> DONE: improvements to the new shipit (including the new custom request page) and finished the mirror prober for release mirrors; 
<salgado> TODO: land the changes to the mirror prober and the new custom request page for shipit
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<cprov> DONE: soyuz sprint with malcc, fix on publisher and upload land (malcc tour)
<cprov> TODO: reduce the publication turnaround, redesign upload land
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<jamesh> DONE: pending-review updates, scheduler work, code reviews
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<jamesh> TODO: get scheduler polished and ready to use, launchpad-bazaar stuff as discussed with ddaa, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Put implicit subs in review. Long weekend. Fixed a few OOPS and other bugs. Started on release bug management and xmlrpc.
<bradb> TODO: Release bug management and xmlrpc. Fix various high priority bugs.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<kiko> TODO: unload patches in my tree into PQM dammit, review and assist anyone else needing that
<SteveA> DONE: various flavours of management stuff, code reviews, phone calls
<SteveA> TODO: menus menus menus
<SteveA> BLOCKED: my time and focus on code
<stub> DONE: Odds and sods.
<stub> TODO: Session updates, searching updates
<stub> BLOCKED: lifeless to land SQLObject/launchpad fix to rocketfuel
<lifeless> stub: thats done
<stub> lifeless: ta
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<SteveA> i see no further blockers to be dealt with
<kiko> BLOCKED: jamesh still hasn't gotten us a weekly OOPS report, SteveA needs to confirm carlos' travel suggestion
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<kiko> I had others but I lost them
<stub> BAG: This virus I've come down with :/
<jamesh> kiko: gar.  I'll get a manual OOPS report ready for this week and make sure the cron job running for next week
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks for your attention everyone
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jordi> doh
<kiko> jamesh, I thought it was just a matter of running the cronjob with a set of directories instead of a single one?
<jordi> Just in time for tthe MEETING ENDS token
<jordi> sorry  guys, hectic stuff at work
<jordi> SteveA: want my details my msg?
<lifeless> bradb: what sort of trouble are you ahving finding reviewers ?
<lifeless> bradb: I see one branch of yours in needs-review, which is one day old
<bradb> lifeless: Small sample size. :)
<bradb> The average review response time for me is about a week.
<lifeless> bradb: not really. you have a 15 day old branch in merge-conditional, and no branches in w-i-p
<SteveA> oh, i didn't mention w-i-p
<SteveA> i'll have to mention that next week
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.  Just get it to run the right date commands to work out which directories to scan
<lifeless> bradb: We haven't reached a week for any reviews for about 2 weeks.
<mpt> Can someone explain to me the point of w-i-p?
<mpt> oh, ok, next week
<lifeless> bradb: ever since kiko cleaned up cprovs branches in fact.
<kiko> lifeless, that's just because I suck, generally reviewers have been timely enough
<stub> Oh - I lied. Staging authentication is buggered. I'm landing a fix now. If you are logged in, don't log out until I get to update it.
<lifeless> we are aiming for 48 hour turnaround on all reviews at the moment
<lifeless> and with very few exceptions we're reaching that
<lifeless> (not counting weekends)
<kiko> bradb, and instareviews you have asked have been done, hopefully?
<SteveA> mpt: i updated the MeetingAgenda page.  i want to move the agenda and meeting summaries to help.launchpad.net
<bradb> kiko: yeah, instareviews have been good lately
<kiko> bradb, so STOP COMPLAINING :-P
<BjornT> lifeless: please reassign carlos' branch, i won't have time to review it before next Thursday.
<lifeless> BjornT: ok
<mpt> SteveA, not that I think help.launchpad.net should exist in the first place, but why would meeting agendas be on it?
<kiko> mpt, it's out public wiki.
<kiko> our, gah
<SteveA> kiko, mpt: sometime during the next 30 mins i'd like us to discuss some usability questions about the new filebug page
<lifeless> BjornT: you have time for brads though ?
<mpt> Next ten minutes, please, I have a breakfast appointment
<bradb> I think reviewer response time is /improving/ at any rate. I'm guessing the average response time is coming into focus around 3-4 days now.
<SteveA> kiko, mpt: this can wait until tomorrow, if preferred
<kiko> SteveA, uhhh, "new filebug page"?
<SteveA> kiko, mpt: but i *do* want us to discuss it this week.  before a rollout.
<mpt> sure
<kiko> I strongly recommend any "new filebug page" is presented to distro users before it has a chance of affecting anybody!
<bradb> LAND IT
<SteveA> well, i'm in favour of rolling it back, actually
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah, i'll do bradb's and mpt's today.
<SteveA> but, that's for the discussion
<kiko> +1 for rolling back any change that doesn't have distro team approval
<lifeless> thanks BjornT 
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm giving you carlos branch
<carlos> it shouldn't be too difficult
* bradb was being sarcastic. I much prefer subject, then body, not body, then subject.
<carlos> it's really small
<lifeless> carlos: instareview for you - not enough tests
<lifeless> carlos: if you look here - https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-46459/full-diff
<lifeless> you can see there are 4 lines of test changes
<lifeless> and 375 lines of non test changes.
<lifeless> this ratio suggests that you have added 375 lines of untested code :(
<lifeless> carlos: do you think its well tested ? [I may be missing something] 
<carlos> lifeless: 4 lines of test changes?
<lifeless> lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.py |    4 
<lifeless> 
<lifeless> oh, I missed
<lifeless> lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/po_export_queue.txt             |   43 +++
<bradb> i think 3/4's of my implicit subs additions were tests :)
<lifeless> but still, 43:330 is a fairly low ratio.
<carlos> lifeless: anyway, I think I could add more tests
* SteveA privmsgs mpt
<lifeless> carlos: looking at your test, it seems to soley test the pass condition
<carlos> the pass condition?
<carlos> lifeless: I'm not sure that rate would be a good way to see if it's well tested this branch, I'm adding a new view and thus new interfaces and many attributes
<carlos> I agree that I can improve the tests, but I hope you don't expect that I get a 1:1 rate...
<lifeless> carlos: well, I'm off to bed. I expect jamesh' review will say something similar.
<lifeless> carlos: there are tests that test the 'normal' behaviour of a routine
<carlos> jamesh: let me do some changes after lunch and leave the review until tomorrow to improve the tests so your review would be more easy
<lifeless> and there are tests that test error conditions.
<carlos> lifeless: oh, I see what you mean
<lifeless> code that has few or no tests of either sort, is often prone to undetected defects in that area.
<carlos> right
<lifeless> gnight all
<carlos> lifeless: night and thanks
<spiv> carlos: A rough guideline can be to use the --coverage option of test.py, and see if there's any lines of code you've added that aren't executed.
<spiv> s/added/added or changed/
<carlos> spiv: do we have such feature??
<carlos> wow
<carlos> spiv: how does it know what was added or changed?
<spiv> carlos: it doesn't, but you should :P
<carlos> oh, I see
<carlos> that would help me also to improve our current tests, right?
<spiv> (but if it did, that would be sweet!)
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> carlos: I haven't actually played with --coverage much, so I'm not certain it works properly with code invoked from doctests and other odd stuff.  I expect it's actually fine, but let me know if you have any questions about the results it generates.
* bradb runs to the store to get milk, back in 10
<carlos> spiv: sure. Thank you
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<SteveA> lifeless: your recent email about knits for SM landing shortly...
<SteveA> lifeless: does that mean the issues with bzr test failures in sourcecode/ are fixed?
<spiv> SteveA: Yes, that landed a few hours ago.
<SteveA> way cool
<spiv> Yeah!
<SteveA> high five to bzr-related-to-launchpad folks
* SteveA high fives spiv and lifeless and (in absentia) ddaa
<spiv> I've done a trivial merge to gnarly, doing a trivial merge to pybaz, probably will need a trivial merge to cscvs, then I can re-enable the sourcecode/* checks!
<stub> copy_to_zlog is set to false on the production systems, but the launchpad logs are full of noise
<cprov> carlos: ping, have a look at bug 46559
<salgado> carlos, cprov, is any of you guys dogfood at the moment?
<cprov> salgado: yes
<cprov> salgado: I'd say 'depends', what do you need ?  currently I'm publishing stuff in dogfood, I've updated the DB to a 18th May copy of production ...
<salgado> cprov, will you be using it the whole day or can I kill it for a code/db update at some point?
<salgado> oh, great. that's the one I'm restoring
<salgado> so, that means I only need a code update
<cprov> salgado: ehe
<cprov> salgado: I've kept you tree in place
* spiv eagerly awaits the results of his current merge
<cprov> salgado: I mean, "your" tree, sorry 
<salgado> which one is mine?
<salgado> hmmm. actually there's a db patch that I'd need to apply
<cprov> salgado: shipit-for-dapper, maybe ?
<cprov> salgado: you can apply it in the current launchpad_dogfood, might be harmless to the soyuz stuff I'm using, right ?
<salgado> it's another branch, actually
<carlos> cprov: done and answered
<salgado> cprov, yes, it should be harmless; it's just a new table
<cprov> carlos: thank you 
<carlos> np
<cprov> salgado: go for it then
<spiv> Ah crud pybaz fails with rocketfuel's twisted.
<spiv> fails and *hangs*!
<spiv> stub, lifeless: pqm seems to be hung :(
* spiv curses
<spiv> lifeless/stub: please kill the current pqm merge that's hung.  The next merge in the queue fixes the problem.
<spiv> Does anyone who's actually awake have access to balleny?
<spiv> elmo/Znarl: the current PQM job is hung, could you kill it please?
<Yannig> Great: tomorrow, Occitan to-do translations will go under 99 % :D
<malcc> Yannig: Nearly done then :)
<Yannig> "Nearly", yes :D
<Yannig> I just have to recruit some help :p
<elmo> stub: done
<elmo> spiv even
<spiv> elmo: thanks!
<Yannig> (for productivity and above all quality...)
<spiv> lifeless, stub: elmo sorted me out.
<carlos> Yannig: ;-)
<lucasvo> is rosetta something like a gettext gui?
<mdke> lucasvo: it is like an online poedit/gtranslator/kbabel
<mdke> except collaborative
<lucasvo> mdke: and how can one add the pofiles?
<mdke> lucasvo: they are there already. You add to them by editing online. It is also possible to download one, translate it offline, and upload it
<lucasvo> mdke: I don't want to translate
<lucasvo> I want to register my project there so other peope can translate
<mdke> lucasvo: https://wiki.launchpad.net/RosettaNewImportPolicy
<mdke> then you use the "Request Translation Upload" button
<lucasvo> hm, so rosetta isn't meant for non ubuntu projects?
<mdke> lucasvo: certainly it is
<lucasvo> it looks quite complicated 
<mdke> lucasvo: no, it's easy. You just read that page and then if you are the upstream project maintainer, you can request to use rosetta with "Request Translation Upload"
<lucasvo> where is the link?
<mdke> lucasvo: https://launchpad.net/products/yourproduct/yourrelease/+translations-upload
<lucasvo> oh crap
<lucasvo> so I need to register a product and not a project?
<lucasvo> what is the difference?
<mdke> that is a question that I am not able to help with
<mdke> I don't understand it either
<spiv> lucasvo: roughly, a project is a group of related products.
<lucasvo> crap
<lucasvo> can I delete a project?
<spiv> lucasvo: that needs an admin, unfortunately :(
<spiv> lucasvo: file a support request or mail the launchpad-users list.
<mdke> heya spiv
<spiv> mdke: hey :)
<lucasvo> anybody here who can do it?
<mdke> spiv: get my email about the page cache thing? Is that trivial to include?
<spiv> mdke: I did. It's trivial to fix up after the script runs.
<mdke> spiv: ah, that won't go in the script itself?
<spiv> So I think we may as well leave the script alone (seeing as I managed to make one that worked first time for once ;), and get the admins to run a simple find + rm after it runs.
<mdke> ok, whatever you prefer
<lucasvo> can projects and products have the same nam?
<spiv> (or however it was fixed last time)
<lucasvo> *name
<mdke> spiv: last time?
<spiv> lucasvo: yeah, I think so.
<mdke> spiv: oh, cachecleaner.py might do the trick
<mdke> :)
<spiv> oh, if it's already written, even better :)
<mdke> just saw it now
<spiv> Ok, pybaz fix merged ok, let's see how this merge goes this time...
<bradb> mpool: What LP xmlrpc doc did you read to write the register-branch plugin? (Assuming you were the one that wrote it.)
* bradb & # lunch
<BjornT> bradb: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Specs/BranchRegistrationTool
<spiv> YES
<spiv> "make check_merge" is back at full strength.
* spiv goes to bed happy
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> SteveA, labas
<bradb> BjornT: ah, thanks
<mantiena> SteveA, alive ?
<SteveA> hi mantiena.  i'm in a phone call
<SteveA> hi mantiena 
<SteveA> i'm about to finish for the day
<SteveA> what's up?
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<_chaOS_> hello room
<_chaOS_> does ubuntu base installation support rpm packages?
<_chaOS_> Or what package management program does ubuntu use??
<_chaOS_> any one plz?
<mdke> _chaOS_: you need #ubuntu
<_chaOS_> thank you mdke.
<bradb> BjornT: I responded to your review. Do you have time to check it out?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i might have time to take a look at it soon.
<bradb> cool, thanks. /me heads out to pick up a fixed laptop.
* bradb &
<mantiena> SteveA, I have few questions about [planned]  rosetta features :)
<SteveA> mantiena: you can try the rosetta mailing list
<SteveA> then if others have the same questions, everyone can read the discussion and answers
<kiko> yay bradb 
<kiko> good work
<mantiena> SteveA, but I more like talk with you directly ?
<mantiena> ;)
<mdke> I'd like to see more Klingon translations in Rosetta
<mdke> jordi: so, if rosetta now prioritises, do we get to compete to get our templates promoted up the list? Do you take bribes?
<jordi> mdke: I do!
<jordi> no, I actualyl have a grand plan
* mdke nudges jordi about ubuntu-docs
<jordi> I plan to make a wiki page, with a table awith the full list
<jordi> so people can input and we can fine-grain this
<mdke> cool
<jordi> But, when people do a change, it must be explained in the changelog
<mdke> changelog?
<jordi> a rationale and so
<jordi> in the wiki page changes thingy
<mdke> which changelog?
<mdke> oh right
<jordi> and every now and then we can diff last apply against current and apply the changes to rosetta
<mantiena> guys, it's normal when my .po files aren't imported in rosetta more than 24 hours ?
<jordi> mantiena: it could be. Which po?
<jordi> mantiena: Openoffice is being imported, and that takes long
<mantiena> jordi, several *-lt.po files
<mantiena> for example replaced-gtk-lt.po and eel-lt.po. I exported several files about 26-27 hours ago, fixed some strings and imported again into rosetta after ~2 hours, but they still aren't imported into rosetta and I didn't get email from rosetta about successful import :(
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=APPROVED&type=po&start=700&batch=75
<jordi> they are approved, but behind OpenOffice in the queue
<kiko> meaning they will be imported AFTER XMAS!
<mantiena> :(((((
<lifeless> moining
<mantiena> jordi, maybe you know aproximatly how much time openoffice will be imported ? I need to fix some more translations before ubuntu dapper, but langpack translation deadline is May 25 ...
<zyga> jordi: interesting issue
<jordi> zyga?
<jordi> mantiena: takes 2 days or so, according to carlos
<jordi> I'm not sure, I can't tell you about the dates, but you maybe safe, langpacks will be updated every now and then
<jordi> monthly at least
<carlos> mantiena: it has been running for a whole day already
<jordi> so even if you miss the dapper debut, they'll appear in the next
<carlos> I guess on Saturday, it will be done and all pending entries will be imported
<jordi> I also have files around the place :)
<mdke> mantiena: if the deadline is 25th, that means that it is passed. However, carlos said in his email today that language packs will be regenerated on sunday
<zyga> jordi: 99% vs 100%
<jordi> zyga: ah yeah
<carlos> mdke: yeah, the deadline was moved
<jordi> carlos: saw that bug I filed?
<jordi> zyga: I think just using a brighter colour would do
<carlos> jordi: which one ?
<zyga> jordi: I attached a comment
<jordi> but I'm sure there'll be some kind of problem with visually impaired people
<zyga> it's a pretty simple solution
<zyga> jordi: use stripes
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/46653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46653 in rosetta "100% vs 99% translations done for a language team" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<zyga> 100% is trivially distinguished when it is displayed with stripes :)
<zyga> (waves, ubuntu logos or whatever - any non solid color with high constrast pattern will do)
<carlos> mantiena: but if you import them now, your import will be done earlier
<jordi> that's true
<mantiena> carlos, thanks, so, if I do some fixes in lt.po files this morning (after ~7 hours), will these fixes go in sunday's langpacks ?
<jordi> mantiena: yeah, keep them coming, they'll be in the line
<carlos> I guess, yes
<jordi> mantiena: we hope
<carlos> mantiena: I don't think OO.org will be still around on Sunday...
<mantiena> fine, then I can go sleep now instead of fixing ;)
<carlos> mdke, jordi: You should talk with mpt about that bug
<jordi> yah
<jordi> should I subscribe him?
<carlos> mantiena: that's only true if you do it uploading .po files
<mdke> me?
<jordi> zyga :)
<carlos> if you use the translation form, your translations will be there _now_
<carlos> jordi: oh... right...
<carlos> mdke: sorry ;-)
<carlos> It's a bit late here...
<jordi> carlos: another feature for the future is, related to that bug I filed, is that stuff submitted by a human goes to the top of the queue by dfefault
<jordi> so it can bypass edgy uploads etc
<zyga> carlos: is there any plan to add ubuntu icon to templates from packages in the main archive?
<carlos> zyga: well... atm Dapper only has packages in main (for translations)
<carlos> we didn't import universe
<zyga> oh
<zyga> I didn't know
<carlos> and Edgy will have a feature (or at least we will try to have it in time) to use something like language packs for universe
<zyga> hmm :)
<zyga> souns familiar
<zyga> I had similar ideas about a year ago
<carlos> zyga: will you go to Paris ?
<zyga> carlos: paris?
<zyga> next ubuntu conn is in paris?
<carlos> the Ubuntu sprint
<carlos> yes
<zyga> unlikely :/
<zyga> when will it happen BTW?
<carlos> next month
<zyga> then absolutely not :/
<zyga> marriage, house, kid on the way :)
<zyga> no time atm
<carlos> I guess I will write something about it there
<carlos> zyga: congratulations!
<zyga> I look forward to that :)
<zyga> carlos: I had an idea about per-package non-deb package
<zyga> per-deb-package-i18n-package-with-small-footprint
<carlos> yeah, the main idea is not use .deb packages
<zyga> basically a .mo file would do
<zyga> that, coupled with a custom namespace
<mantiena> carlos, hehe, but how I can search for some words in translations if using web translation tool ?
<carlos> mantiena: no way.. sorry :-(
<mantiena> carlos, I have idea - are there a way to see not 10, but for example 100 translations in page during translation ?
<kiko> heh. 
<mantiena> then I could use simple text search with firefox browser ;)
<kiko> carlos, there is a way, right? :)
<carlos> yes
<carlos> mantiena: use count=100 as an extra argument in the URL
<carlos> mantiena: it will change soon, but should work for you at least one more week
<carlos> mantiena: something like +translate?count=100
<mantiena> carlos, thanks, for me one day will be enough no need for one week ;)
<carlos> mantiena: that option will be there, but with another name, that's all
<mantiena> hehe, It's working will not sleep for at least 30 min - new fixing with web translation tool is faster, than downloading file from rosetta, fixing and uploading again ;)
<kiko> cool. :)
<mantiena> carlos, btw, will rosetta have ability to search/replace in web translation more in future ?
<carlos> mantiena: yes, we have a high priority functionality that includes a search feature
* mdke hopes people don't translate with find/replace
<carlos> kiko: zyga just remembered me another spec I would need to work next month at Ubuntu submit, the one about language packs like feature for universe
<kiko> carlos, sounds like you're going to have a busy 3 days :)
<carlos> one spec/day
<carlos> I need to talk with pitti to schedule sometime before the meeting to talk about the ways to implement this new spec so we have some previous discussion
<carlos> but I think he's not around until next Monday, I will call him on Monday
<kiko> yeah, I'd do planning up-front definitely
<kiko> so you don't waste time there
<carlos> right
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night!
<kiko> carlos, still here?
<mantiena> mdke, hehe, sometimes find/replace is very good way for fixing translations, sometimes there are typical errors, which can be fixed automatically
<carlos> kiko: yes
<kiko> carlos, did the rosetta announcement not hit rosetta-users?
<mantiena> good night carlos, it was nice to meet you ;)
<mdke> mantiena: but words often occur in different context. I agree for spelling errors it might help
<kiko> oh, just found it.
<kiko> thanks!
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<kiko> sorry!
<carlos> mantiena: :-P
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<mantiena> mdke, I know about context, I use find/replace very rarely, but tonight most my translation fixes can be done by find/replace and then manual review ;)
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<Rounin> Hello, I have a question... With regards to the bounty functionality of launchpad, is it possible to change the amount pledged after a bounty is posted? And if so, how is it done?
<Rounin> I was just wondering, because I was thinking of creating a bounty for further development of XIM (namely switching of input methods within programs and without the use of env vars + better stability), but it would require a lot more people than me to pledge money
<stub> Rounin: Doesn't look like it. The Bounty system is still fairly primative as we have been concentrating on other areas. It currently needs an admin to change the amount for some reason (looks like it was done deliberately but I don't know the rationale)
<Rounin> Ah... That's a shame... I guess there needs to be some sort of centralised control to prevent false pledges, but one would need to be able to increase the sum
<lifeless> I believe some work is being done on it at the moment, but not sure when that will land
<Rounin> I see... THanks, both of you
<marcin_ant> I also would like to add that there is currently no way to control bounties and verify if they are closed or not  etc....
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> spiv: reviewed your branch
<spiv> lifeless: thanks
<spiv> lifeless: So, I have a problem with testing other formats than just the repository.  At the moment (i.e. with the current set of formats bzr 0.8 has), if branch format or bzrdir format changes, then the repo format changes anyway, afaict.
<spiv> lifeless: which makes constructing a test to exercise the checks tricky.
<lifeless> spiv: if/when we bump bzrdir format, I dont expect we'll bump the branch format again, for instance. Nor the repository format.
<spiv> (I actually have an comment I forgot to commit and push stating this in the relevant spot in the code :/ )
<lifeless> spiv: factor the test into a function identical_formats()
<spiv> Right, I'm sure the situation will change in future.
<lifeless> then call identical formats with any object that wont match to test the != branch
<lifeless> and call with equal objects in each of the three spots to test the == branch of the test
<spiv> Just at the moment that testing repository is effectively enough, but clearly not future-proof.
<spiv> Hmm, that's a good idea.
<spiv> Thanks!
<lifeless> I'd rather we had correct and untested code than incorrect and tested, but I think its easy to do correct and tested.
* spiv notices that branchtomirror.py is missing "__metaclass__ = type"
<spiv> lifeless: btw, did you see that check_merge is unbuggered?
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, bzrdir.clone looks like it would do too much with e.g. shared repositories to me.
<lifeless> spiv: ah yes.
<lifeless> spiv: sprout then is the right one
<lifeless> spiv: still preserves format
<spiv> Ooh, I'll take a look at that.
<spiv> lifeless: you mean bzrdir.sprout not branch.sprout?
<lifeless> spiv: yes
<spiv> I guess I have to pass in the revision_id.  It takes the exact same arguments as clone...
<spiv> Anyway, I need to go to lunch.  Back in a while.
<mpt_> stub, did you recently fix bug 43983?
<stub> mpt_: I think so, yes
<mpt_> spiv / jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt_: yeah?
<mpt__> jamesh, I need to revert a series of three revisions to a branch, but they do not include the most recent revision
<mpt__> So I've used bzr diff -r to generate the diff of the changes I made that I want to revert
<mpt__> I tried using patch -Ru to apply it, but it looks like patch works only for one file
<mpt__> and bzr patch doesn't appear to have an "in reverse" option
<jamesh> if you want to revert revs 42..45 for instance, "bzr merge -r 45..41 ." might do it
<jamesh> "patch -R -p0 < patchfile" would also work if you've got a diff of the changes you want to revert
<mpt__> ok, thanks
<mpt__> I can't use bzr merge, because my more recent revision is up for review
<jamesh> the first option should handle revs that add/delete/move files too
<mpt__> whereas I have rs= for the reversion
<jamesh> mpt__: the bzr merge command I gave is a self merge
<mpt__> I mean, I could use it, but then I wouldn't be able to submit to PQM, because that would still include the more recent revision that hasn't been reviewed yet
<mpt__> so I need to apply the diff in reverse to a fresh branch
<mpt> jamesh, sorry to bother you again, but how do I push a new standalone knit branch to chinstrap?
<mpt> "bzr push --remember --overwrite sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-05-bug-reporting-form/" returns "bzr: ERROR: No repository present"
<mpt> and I'm not using a repository
<jamesh> mpt: what was in that location before you ran push?
<mpt> jamesh, a copy of /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel (to minimize rsyncing time)
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel is actually a branch inside a repository
<jamesh> the repo being at /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad
<mpt> oh
<jamesh> so when you copied it, you missed the repo information
<mpt> So is there any fast way to push a standalone branch, or do I just have to upload the whole thing?
<jamesh> you could try copying one of your existing knit format branches
<jamesh> that should give similar speed to taking a copy of rocketfuel
<mpt> ok, ta
<jamesh> if you had a shared repo on chinstrap, you'd be getting the speed benefits for initial pushes
<jamesh> even if you keep with standalone branches locally
<spiv> mpt: don't "cp" the branch from rocketfuel, "bzr branch" it.
<mpt> spiv, would that be why PQM just told me "Sender not authorised to commit to branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/"?
<spiv> mpt: no, that's because PQM doesn't like the trailing /
<mpt> so, my new-branch script should contain
<mpt> ssh chinstrap bzr branch /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel /home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/$1
<spiv> Looks sane.
<mpt> and bzr branch gets me out of repository-land
<mpt> grrr
<mpt> spiv, after using the bzr branch method, and re-pushing, I got the same error from PQM
<spiv> mpt: how are you generating the PQM request?
<spiv> mpt: the request needs ask to merge to "sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel", with no trailing slash.
<mpt> I haven't changed this script in ages
<mpt> except for changing .bzr/parent to .bzr/branch/parent
<mpt> echo star-merge ${MYURL} $(cat .bzr/branch/parent) | gnome-gpg --clearsign | mail -s "$1" "$2"
<mpt> hmmmm
<mpt> ah, so parent has a slash in it and shouldn't
<spiv> Yeah.  I guess you could replace "$(cat .bzr/branch/parent)" with "$(cat .bzr/branch/parent | sed -e s=/$==)"
<spiv> But it'd be nice if the branches in rocketfuel had their parents set to something that PQM accepted...
<mpt> I'm using cp -a from my copy of rocketfuel to create new branches
<mpt> so I need to write in the .bzr/branch/parent manually
<mpt> and I'll put that in the script without a trailing slash
<mpt> then it should work :-)
<jamesh> spiv: did you manage to get the pqm-submit plugin working?
<spiv> jamesh: Haven't tried yet...
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning
<spiv> SteveA: you wanted a conference call at about this time?
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> jamesh, stub: around?
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> yup
<SteveA> stub: what's your internet connection like?
<stub> Fine
<SteveA> is it fat?
* cprov waves, good morning
<SteveA> i'm thinking that as you're geographically in the middle, it might work better for you to be the conference convener on skype
<fabbione> SteveA: if you need i have spare bw
<SteveA> thanks fabbione.  not sure how we'd use it though
<fabbione> SteveA: no problem
<SteveA> what a shame you can't send bandwidth as an email attachment
<fabbione> ehehe
<stub> SteveA: Geographically maybe, but I suspect I'm going via Europe or the US to get to AU
<SteveA> can you do an mtr to see?
<stub> So how do I setup a skype conference call?
<spiv> I see a "Tools -> Create conference" option.
<SteveA> everyone must be running skype
<SteveA> then select all their names
<SteveA> then right click or something to create hte conference
<SteveA> or do what spiv said
* SteveA starts to run skype
<stub> Thailands international bandwidth isn't great, but then again neither is Lithuania's I guess
<SteveA> using asterisk in the DC would be better
<jamesh> I take it that that's not an option yet?
<stub> Yay - workiing without killing esd
<stub> jamesh, spiv: I don't have your skype numbers
<spiv> stub: "spivvo"
<jamesh> stub: jamesh-42
<SteveA> everyone should run the echo test first too
<jordi> hiya
<SteveA> call echo123
<stub> Have you changed your number steve? Your icon says you are offline
<stub> Oops... green now
<spiv> echo test fine here.
<stub> Everyone here except da Steve
<SteveA> my wired headset is broken
<SteveA> i need to get the BT one going...
<spiv> SteveA: we'll just talk about you behind your back then ;)
<stub> Bored now!
<stub> SteveA: Should I courier you a headset over?
<SteveA> yes please
<SteveA> yay, works
<SteveA> how do i join the conference now?
* stub invites the newly green steve
<jamesh> did you just kill the conference?
<SteveA> now i need to restart skype...
<stub> Nope - you dropped
<spiv> jamesh: I'm still here.
<SteveA> cos it got confused about the sound device
<stub> You killed James! You bastard!
<fabbione> what's going on with LP???
<fabbione> i keep getting 502 Proxy Error
<spiv> fabbione: stub's looking at it now...
<SteveA> Znarl: pingping
<Znarl> SteveA : Pong?
<SteveA> hi.  so, it seems that all 4 launchpad app servers have failed
<SteveA> probably
<SteveA> plan is to kick the ones on gangotri in the arse
<SteveA> but leave the other 2 dead for diagnosis
<SteveA> that requires some pound config
<SteveA> and stu says that needs you to do it
<Znarl> SteveA : Understand.
<Znarl> same for XMLRPC too?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is launchpad known to be broken? ("Proxy Error")?
<spiv> seb128: yep, fabbione reported it 5 min ago, we're looking atm
<seb128> ok, thank you
<SteveA> Znarl: yes please
<Znarl> Done.
<stub> SteveA: I've diagnosed the problem. The good news is that my planned session updates should fix it. The bad news is I write crappy code in the first place.
<stub> SteveA: And you have dropped from the conference again
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> yeah, skype dropped
<SteveA> but launchpad is still not really working
* SteveA calls stub
<SteveA> yay launchpad working
<stub> SteveA: Sorry - I didn't realize that was an international number and hung up
<seb128> grraa
<seb128> "OperationalError
<seb128> A server error occurred."
<seb128> and there is no "previous page" possible
<seb128> ah, it applied the change anyway, good
<SteveA> are things okay now seb128 ?
<seb128> yep, works again, thank you
<seb128> and my change got applied when it displayed that OperationalError
<SteveA> stub: "blahblahblah welcome to callback service"
<seb128> weird but nicer than having to do the change again ;)
<stub> SteveA: I'm trying to have a conference call!
<SteveA> actually, let me extemporize on #c-m while i call karl
<Znarl> gangotri : Launchpad Apps Server [1/2]  down.
<Znarl> Oh, ignore that.  Just went clear.
<seb128> I get OperationalError pages again
<mdke> no worky!
<lifeless> SteveA: hi
* seb128 curses launchpad
<seb128> k, not point to try working with it, /me goes for some coffee
<imbrandon> someone working on the site atm ?
<imbrandon> looks like OperationsError every few page loads , and css not loading sometimes ...... etc , i have screen shots and others in #kubuntu-devel experincing same issues
<imbrandon> just wondering if someone was aware of the issue
<mantiena> Hi all
<imbrandon> 'ello
<lucasvo> imbrandon: yes they are
<imbrandon> ok cool, just wanted to make sure SOMEONE was aware of it ;)
<lucasvo> stub: are you still working on fixing LP?
<stub> lucasvo: It was fixed last we looked...
<lifeless> stub: could it be an out of date appserver?
<stub> No code updates for the last few days that I'm aware of
<SteveA> maybe a stuck app server with broken db connections
<stub> I only have 18 database connections from the appservers and there should be (4*4*2)
<stub> 32
<stub> Maybe me killing connections and Steve bouncing was done out of sync
<lucasvo> stub: atm, the toolbar isn't working
<lucasvo> ok, now it's down
<stub> Its up again - gangotri restarted cleanly for sure.
<SteveA> looks good from here
<stub> Znarl, SteveA: Is gandwana being load balanced to at the moment?
<stub> I'm going to bounce the launchpads there - nothing more to diagnose as far as I can see (?)
<Znarl> No.  gandwana Apps servers are down.  They're removed from pound.
<stub> Znarl: You can put gandwana back in the pool now. I've bounced them cleanly and the only reason to leave them out is to slow things down.
<Znarl> stub : Done and done for XMLRPC too.
<sabdfl> do we measure and report on downtime for LP?
<Znarl> sabdfl : Yes, within nagios monitoring system downtime is measured.
<`6og> hi all. i have been looking around but haven't found any reference to launchads `xmlrpc` interface. is that open (ie in an ubuntu package) or still closed?
<SteveA> kgoetz: we're experimenting with some xmlrpc interfaces, but we haven't released any as a supported service in launchpad yet
<kgoetz> SteveA: thanks, i was just curious after seeing some comment referring to it. thanks for that :)
<mdke> can anyone merge teams?
<SteveA> mdke: interesting question.  stub, what do you think?
<mdke> SteveA: it would be nice to get bug #29177 fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29177
<stub> I'm not sure if the admin screen lets us do it. Technically, there would be nothing wrong with using the existing people merge code to merge teams.
<SteveA> stub: would it merge team membership records too?
<mantiena> SteveA, labas
<SteveA> sveikas mantiena
<stub> SteveA: That would be why it isn't enabled. It would need to be a little smarter.
<SteveA> mantiena: actually, i have no idea how to say that in lithuanian properly.  you have a female irc nick
<mantiena> SteveA, ;)
<SteveA> sveika mantiena :-p
<mdke> SteveA: for that particular bug team membership records don't matter, ubuntu-doc-lists was just created when bugs were imported from bugzilla, we don't need it
<mantiena> SteveA, you also have a female nick, if looking from Lithuanian side ;)
<SteveA> it's just a poorly spelled vocative: styvai
<mantiena> so, styvai, could you tell me, if we (Lithuanian GNOME/KDE translation teams) could use rosetta as main translation/colaboration tool for translating upstream (not ubuntu's) KDE/GNOME ?
<SteveA> i don't see why not.  the main issue is if you have someone who will regularly take the upstream translations from rosetta, and put them whereever gnome and kde store them.
<SteveA> if you don't do that, then we get problems of duplicated work upstream and in rosetta
<SteveA> so the connection has to be regularly made
<SteveA> jordi can give you more detailed advice
* mantiena heard some bad voices, who told, that it would be hard to get/send translations from GNOME/KDE CVS/SVN to launchpad and vice versa, but I think it should be not so hard to patch rosetta to do this automatically ;)
<SteveA> i think KDE is more of a challenge
<SteveA> but i think we deal with KDE-style translations now
<mdke> mantiena: you only need to do it in one direction: rosetta -> cvs/svn
<mdke> if everyone works in rosetta, and one person is in charge of doing that move, it will work, assuming rosetta has the infrastructure
<SteveA> right now, translating ubuntu gets the translations out to the widest audience, because we're just coming up to a release
<mantiena> mdke, why ? there are no GNOME 2.16 translations in rosetta now
<mdke> mantiena: right, as I said, "assuming rosetta has the infrastructure"
<mantiena> mdke, ;)
<SteveA> mantiena: are you on the rosetta-users mailing list?
<mdke> working at the same time in gnome cvs and in rosetta would be really difficult
<mdke> nay, impossible
<SteveA> that's a good place for a discussion of these issues, as it lets jordi and carlos contribute even if the discussion happens at a time when they're not on irc
<mantiena> SteveA, no, I didn't have free time for mailing list :(
<SteveA> it has quite low traffic
<SteveA> but otherwise, try and catch up with jordi or carlos here
<jordi> heeella
<mantiena> mdke, we don't want to work on translations in gnome cvs if there are the posibillity to use rosetta as main translation/colaboration tool for upstream GNOME/KDE translations
<mantiena> SteveA, thanks
<mantiena> jordi, sorry for disturbing ;)
<carlos> mantiena: hi
<mdke> mantiena: yeah. that would work well, if rosetta can set up the infrastructure for translating all the gnome/kde modules on an upstream basis, and ensuring that it is done on a specific language basis
<jordi> so, we currently have no setup to merge GNOME upstream (cvs) to rosetta and let "GNOME translation teams" do this via rosetta
<carlos> mdke: we can do it
<jordi> but carlos does have plans to do this in the future. I don't know how hard would that be
<carlos> mdke: the missing bits is the sync path from GNOME to launchpad
<mantiena> hi carlos, my translations were accepted this morning, it seems launchpad is faster, than you think ;)
<mdke> carlos: you'd envisage teams committing to both?
<carlos> it should be done automatically and it's 100% doable, the upload to GNOME's CVS should be done by translators
<carlos> mantiena: ;-)
<jordi> mantiena: ther'es a number of features planned but not yet there which would help: ie, allowing to translate both on Ubuntu's GNOME and upstream's at the same time, and making the export to upstream's svn/bzr repos easy
<carlos> mdke: to cvs and Rosetta?
<mdke> yeah
<carlos> mdke: yes, it should work too, perhaps we should do small changes to improve that use case
<jordi> mdke: per language would be easy as the GNOME Translators group exists.
<carlos> but it's doable
<jordi> We just need to have the GNOME translations imported into the relevant products.
<carlos> right
<carlos> zyga did some work on that task
<mdke> jordi: but you have to make sure languages that don't use rosetta are totally closed
<carlos> but I still need to get some time to expend on it to be integrated into launchpad
<mdke> otherwise people will start making suggestions
<carlos> mdke: we have that already done
<mdke> oh, nice
<jordi> mdke: yes, translation permissions are closed, of course
<mantiena> jordi, carlos: I think our (Lithuanian GNOME translations) case would be easier, because we could use only launchpad/rosetta for translating, so from GNOME CVS we should get only newly appeared (untranslated) and fuzzy strings in .po files, also new .pot files, we don't need to merge translated strings :)
<carlos> mdke: we have OPEN, CLOSE and STRUCTURED modes
<carlos> mdke: Ubuntu uses STRUCTURED, GNOME would use CLOSE
<mdke> right
<mdke> i would say that working contemporaneously in gnome cvs and in rosetta, would be really difficult. Better if a team works in rosetta, then one member commits to cvs to get the translations in the tarballs
<mdke> and new translations aren't added to cvs unless they come from rosetta
<carlos> mantiena: I guess you will upload your translations into GNOME's CVS from Rosetta, right?
<mantiena> carlos, yes, I think this would be best decision
<carlos> mdke: that's a team choice, we cannot force that
<carlos> mantiena: yeah
<mdke> carlos: ah. well, you'll have fun synching from upstream then ;p
<jordi> mdke: the teams problem
<jordi> we would only allow GNOME teams if it's the same peopple as the official GTP teams, I hope
<jordi> carlos can correct me, but this is my idea
<carlos> mdke: we do it already for Ubuntu
<mdke> well, if you want to give them the possibility of uploading non-rosetta translations to cvs, you'll need to have robust synching from cvs
<mantiena> carlos, but main problem with rosetta now is, that rosetta don't gets unstable GNOME .po/pot's from GNOME CVS automatically
<mdke> carlos: true
<carlos> jordi: right
<jordi> if not, it'll be a disaster for sure
<carlos> jordi: the gnome coordinator will be the one allowed to add more people to the launchpad team
<jordi> ok, so: the Spanish team doesn't want to use rosetta? No GNOME will be translated to Spanish in rosetta, only via CVS
<carlos> mantiena: yeah, we have some code developed for that, but nothing finished yet
<carlos> jordi: right
<carlos> we will have it imported anyway
<jordi> the LT team wants to use Rosetta? They will do via rosetta, and if someone uploads a lt file to cvs outside the rosetta sutff, it'll be their problem
<carlos> but no one will be able to translate into it
<mantiena> carlos, are there any plans, when this could be finished ?
<carlos> jordi: well, we will import that file from cvs anyway
<jordi> right
<mdke> jordi: as long as it gets synched
<carlos> mantiena: no dates set
<jordi> mdke: we would take it from cvs in the next pull of course
<carlos> mantiena: but I think it starts being high priority
<jordi> but that's a problem of messy teams
* mdke nods
<mantiena> jordi, Now there is only one person, who can upload translations to GNOME CVS - Lithuanian GNOME translations project leader ;)
<carlos> mantiena: I think I will get some extra help with Rosetta development soon, that will allow us to plan this feature better and give a date for it
<mdke> spiv: do you know if there is any infrastructure for controlling moin acls by reference to a LP team?
<SteveA> mdke: there isn't, but i'd like to add such sometime.
<mdke> SteveA: the acl thing? It would be a very nice feature. We could use it on so many wikis :)
<mdke> SteveA: please lemme know if there is a spec I can watch
<SteveA> not on the radar for a while i'm afraid
<mdke> ok
<mdke> maybe some kind of "mass upgrade to moin 1.5" would come higher up ;)
<jordi> woot
<jordi> major deadline over her at lliurex
<carlos> jordi: congratulations
<jordi> carlos: do you know why adept has more priority than gnome-panel or kdebase?
<jordi> does that make sense at all?
<jordi> carlos: yeah, things will be easier at work now
<carlos> jordi: mark set it that way
<carlos> jordi: I guess gnome-panel and kdebase should have higher priority
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I'm going thrtough
<sabdf1> carlos: https://launchpad.net/bugs/46730
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46730 in ubuntu-artwork "The ubuntu-artwork translation template is not installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<sabdf1> any idea?
<carlos> sabdf1 I think we don't support it as part of the language packs
<carlos> sabdf1:  the package needs to be rebuilt with the .po files from rosetta
<carlos> sabdf1: those translations are integrated inside an XML file on build time and are not using gettext at all
<carlos> bug updated
<sabdf1> ok
<looksaus> in which channel should I bug you good ubuntu people about dapper bugs? #ubuntu+1
<looksaus> ?
<looksaus> I reported a showstopper bug in firefox on ppc about six weeks ago and might not have made enough noise around it
<lifeless> #ubuntu-bugs
<looksaus> ok, thx
<salgado> great. one more 30-mergepeople.txt failure. :-(
<kiko> SteveA, it is still there. :-/
* bradb wakes up. "failure"!
<kiko> bradb, 30-mergepeople or something?
<bradb> no. eight others.
<bradb> it's nice they're listed at the bottom of the email though. no more ctrl-f'ing the email required.
<matsubara> bradb: is there any failure on soyuz/26-queue-pages.txt ?
<bradb> matsubara: nope, it's all goot.
<kiko> bradb, they are? 
<bradb> Tests with failures:
<bradb>    /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/bug.txt
<bradb>    /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/bugzilla-import.txt
<bradb> ...
<kiko> sounds like they are all your fault. :)
<bradb> yep
<spiv> mdke: the team membership info gets passed to moin, but currently moin just discards that information.  It would be interesting, and probably not too hard, to hook that up to Moin's ACL stuff, but I haven't looked at the ACL code at all.
<Kinnison> spiv: has thom contacted you about the brokenness of dapper's sqlobject?
<spiv> Kinnison: I have a ping from him from three hours ago, but I only just got back to my keyboard to pong...
<mdke> spiv: that would be _so_ cool
<Kinnison> spiv: aah
<spiv> Kinnison: he says he's figured it out
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<Kinnison> spiv: cool
<sivang> spiv: oh, nice, then we could have certain pages that belong to certain team, and only approved team members could edit those?
<spiv> sivang: Right.
<kiko> matsubara, can you file an RT request for bug 42125? otherwise we can run her from async.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42125 in dilys "Dilys should be run from one of the Canonical servers" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42125
<matsubara> kiko: ok, I'll do that.
<kiko> salgado, can you pull in mpt's branch?
<kiko> I'll be happy to review it
<salgado> kiko, I tried to merge rocketfuel into my branch first, but got 4 spurious conflicts
<kiko> try star-merge. :)
* sivang wonders what's wrong with irssi today
<mdke> sivang: well, you can do that now, just not with launchpad groups
<sivang> mdke: you mean through moin's current ACL mechanism ?
<mdke> sivang: quite
<Yannig> Hello :)
<sivang> hey Yannig 
<Yannig> Do you know if there are problems with the upload queue? I uploaded about 10 po files yesterday and no news from them :(
<sivang> carlos: ^^
<kiko> Yannig, we were importing OOO yesterday which is known to take time to process
<kiko> I'm not sure
<Yannig> OK :)
<Yannig> But we are still supposed to be notified when our file is uploaded, right? Just have to wait then :)
<kiko> yep
<kiko> Yannig, you can check /rosetta/imports
<Yannig> Yes but there are so many files and I don't know how to find mines :D
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> there's a search feature now but it isn't in production yet
<Yannig> Don't worry, I can wait :)
<Yannig> I'm the only one on my language, not so difficult to agree with myself not to translate the files to be uploaded :)
<salgado> cprov, carlos, any of you guys using mawson now?
<cprov> salgado: yes, I am 
<salgado> cprov, do you depend on the running launchpad or just the database? (I'm wondering if I could kill and restart it using a more recent branch)
<cprov> salgado: I depend on librarian
<salgado> I see
<cprov> salgado: wait some minutes until the current publisher run finish
<cprov> salgado:  I'll start my own librarian and you can use the UI (w/o starting librarian, tweak the lp.conf)
<salgado> cprov, cool, thanks.
<salgado> but even so, I think I need to wait for carlos. he has a script running there
<cprov> salgado: he doens't use lp_dogfood, he uses staging or prod, don't know
<cprov> salgado: you only depend on me
<peza> hi all, i'd like to log a bug in dapper - just a typo in the example content files. Is launchpad the place to do this (very small) bug?
<mdke> peza: yes
<peza> mdke, cheers
<sivang> oh, joy, my branch is already mirroed at bazaar.lp.net , last time I checked it wasn't so
<carlos> salgado: hi, my script uses asuka so don't worry about it
<carlos> kiko: do we?
<kiko> carlos, guess not, but we're supposed to move it to production soon
<aa_> does the mirroring facility ever work?
<spiv> aa_: it doesn't yet support knit branches, but will next week if that's what you're wondering.
<aa_> oh I see, yes, I think all my branches are knit
<spiv> Yeah, sorry about that :(
<aa_> not at all :)
<aa_> just wondering
<spiv> But it'll be fixed with the next rollout.
<aa_> one of my users read it to mean "the branch is not available from the supermirror"
<cprov> salgado: you can restart dogfood UI, just don't rename the 'current' neither starts a new librarian
* bradb goes on a testbrowser conversion spree
<salgado> cprov, cool. thank you!
<kiko-fud> hello hello
* bradb gets evil ProgrammingError: 'ERROR:  permission denied for relation packagebugcontact... failures
<salgado> so, if I send an email to nnn@bugs.launchpad.net containing only commands, should the commands show up as comments on that bug?
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<bradb> salgado: I believe so, but BjornT would have to confirm.
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, that's right. you can send a mail to edit@bugs in order to edit a bug without adding a comment (indicating the bug with ' bug 42').
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42 in malone "Bug description listed in task is not the correct description" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> BjornT: I'm getting this error from bugnotification-sending.txt:
<bradb> ...
<bradb> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation packagebugcontact
<bradb> ...
<bradb> My guess is that something in this test is being run as a different database user, and is now tripping up on the implicit sub lookups.
<bradb> BjornT: Does that sound like the problem?
<salgado> BjornT, ahh, good to know that. thanks!
<BjornT> bradb: exactly. you need to give the 'bugnotification' user SELECT permissions on the packagebugcontact table in database/schema/security.cfg
<cprov> salgado: are you going to start the dogfood UI soon or not ? 
<salgado> cprov, simply changing "launch yes" to "launch no" on dogfood's launchpad.conf should prevent a librarian to be started, right?
<bradb> BjornT: that worked, thanks!
<cprov> salgado: right
<salgado> cprov, running, and without librarian. :)
<cprov> salgado: good, thank you 
<salgado> kiko, yay!! https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/crap/
<kiko> k-rad!!
<kiko> awesome!
<kiko> salgado, I'm not going to comment that the releases are not ordered <wink>
<kiko> salgado, why didn't we just use the strings to index into DistroRelease, btw?
<kiko> flavors aren't in our DB, but the releases are
<salgado> don't worry, it's still time to fix all you want
<kiko> yeah, true
<kiko> that'd be ideal
<salgado> pqm is not willing to merge this branch anyway
<kiko> lol
<salgado> anyway, there's another pqm failure I need to deal with first
<salgado> kiko, I didn't understand your question about using strings to index into DistroRelease
<kiko> salgado, okay. 
<kiko> well
<kiko> answer me first:
<kiko> is it possible to order that page by the distribution release release date?
<salgado> not easily, but yes, it is
<kiko> why not easily?
<salgado> not so easily
<salgado> I was right
<salgado> not easily
<salgado> it'll either require some python: usage on templates, or a class to store the rows of the table temporarily
<salgado> it's easy, actually
<kiko> that's better.
<kiko> show me the diff!
<salgado> I'd love if there was a better way of handling lists of lits using TAL
<salgado> and lists of lists too
<kiko> yeah lists of lits are not so bad
<kiko> lists of lists are really annoying thoughh
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAvh0Dp.html
<kiko> salgado, what a hack. I think we should change the DB schema instead.
<kiko> instead of constructing on the fly
<kiko> are you radically opposed to that?
<salgado> at this point, yes
<kiko> but the DB patch hasn't even landed yet
<salgado> this change is going to be anything but trivial
<kiko> well, let's think about it.
<kiko> the /only/ differences I can see are:
<kiko> - when adding content rows you look up the distro release by name
<kiko> - when displaying them you display release/name
<kiko> - the DB schema has a different column
<kiko> what else is complicated, salgado?
<salgado> I didn't understand your suggestion
<kiko> I'll hop up.
<salgado> kiko, there's no datecreated on distrorelease. :/
<sigurdga> sorry if I am not the first one to say, but is launchpad.net having problems?
* mdke kicks launchpad
<Kinnison> s'being a touch broken right now no?
<salgado> sigurdga, it seems to be down
<sigurdga> ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> is launchpad known to be broken atm? :)
<SteveA> yes
<seb128> k
<kiko> salgado, IT SUCKS. it's a bug
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> stu will be around in 10 mins
<SteveA> meanwhile, i'm going to do what i can
<salgado> kiko, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/crap/
<salgado> kiko, warty and hoary ids are swapped. :)
<salgado> IOW, you just sandbagged my by asking this damn feature. we can't reliably sort distroreleases in order of release
* salgado goes for more evil hacks
<kiko> @#!@!#$
<SteveA> launchpad appears to be alive again
<sigurdga> thanks!
<bradb> salgado: why can't you use datereleased?
<salgado> bradb, because it's None for non-released 
<bradb> I'd imagine as much. :) I just wondered if a datecreated would be of much practical use for sorting anyway. More important seems to be knowing when a distrorelease was put into a certain state, but maybe not.
<salgado> we have distrorelease.version, obviously. :)
* bradb sends merge request off to pqm
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> salgado, yeah. do you know how to order them? use apt_pkg
<salgado> apt_pkg? they use sourcerer.deb.version.Version() in other places
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> maybe it's safe for distorelease versions
<sigurdga> Anyone knowing if or how I as an administrator of a translator team can accept a suggested translation?
<mdke> sigurdga: you copy and paste it
<sigurdga> i will not copy and paste 1000 single string translations, if that is what you meant
<mdke> sigurdga: I don't mind
<mdke> I'm just saying, that is how you can do it
<sigurdga> ... there must be another way, so that I can accept the whole translation of the package
<mdke> fraid not.
<mdke> but that might have advantages: you might be tempted to approve translations without reading them
<mdke> this way, you don't have that problem
<sigurdga> yes, i know
<sigurdga> our problem, that I am up to fight, is that until now, we are accepting all new members, and by that allowing the translation of ubuntu to be really crappy
<mdke> sigurdga: yeah, that's a very common problem, unfortunately. Recently lots of translation teams have been tightening up in order to avoid that
<sigurdga> I _could_ maybe have clicked in 601 checkboxes for this particular translation, but copy paste is too much work...
<sigurdga> And I think it is useless to discard some of the newest translations
<mdke> but you have to read them, right? so copy/paste isn't much extra time over that
* sigurdga have recently become an administrator of the norwegian language team
<mdke> well, it is, but it's not _too_ bad
<mdke> ok... so you have stopped accepting new members now?
<mdke> or you have removed people?
<sigurdga> I have to do both
<sigurdga> and I do not like it
<mdke> why not?
<sigurdga> but going over retranslating is frustrating
<mdke> they get upset?
<mdke> if you remove a team member, you shouldn't lose their translations that they did before they were removed...
<sigurdga> I am in the process of tidying up right now, they have not had the time to get upset yet...
<sigurdga> I knwo
<sigurdga> I wish I could comment on the users translations in general (I can by sending a mail) and get them to correct their errors themselves
<mdke> so you are reviewing the existing translations?
<sigurdga> I do not want do be a schoolteacher doing almost the same amount of work as doing it myself
<sigurdga> yes, from the latest days
<mdke> I'm not quite sure what your technical problem is. Are you reviewing suggestions for translations which are empty, or existing translations from old team members? 
<sigurdga> the activiti kind of exploded, in contrast to the usual lazyness
<sigurdga> I am trying to (reactively) fight our problem of crappy translations done by helpful users...
<mdke> yeah, I understand the general aim
<sigurdga> ... some are old users which I have do deactivate, and clean up after
<mdke> but not the specific technical problem that you have
<sigurdga> ... and some new that translated some hundered strings before I woke up
<mdke> ok. and the last bit is your technical problem with Rosetta?
<sigurdga> ... and only half of the translated packages (by the same user) are of high quality
<mdke> yeah, it sounds like a big job
<mdke> wow, 70 team members
<sigurdga> it is seems to be too much work (for something that could be done easyly) to have to cut and paste every string on 60 pages for one package
<sigurdga> yes, and I think about 20 of the 70 needs guiding before translating too much
<mdke> sigurdga: well, there is no better way, I'm afraid, as I explained. Even if there was a better way (like a checkbox), it sounds like you would have a massive job anyway, reading all the translations
<mdke> but I'm sure that you will have help
<sigurdga> is it usual to test the members with grammar test before they get approved?
<sigurdga> yes, I am afraid so
<mdke> sigurdga: my personal view is that it is useful to read people's suggestions before approving them, and ensure they comply with the gnome and other upstream translation project guidelines
<sigurdga> I think we will get the wannabes to download the po-files and send them to a mailinglist for reviews
<mdke> in fact, I wrote a blog post about that.
<sigurdga> that would be easy to fix and upload for us admins too
<mdke> http://www.mdke.org/blog/Ubuntu_Translation___Quality_Assurance.html
<mdke> yeah, that sounds like a very good idea
<mdke> looks like you have some guidelines already :) http://www.ubuntu.no/oversettelse
<sigurdga> I read some of your thoughts on rosetta users just now
<mdke> ah
<sigurdga> some sort of, yes (I was a co-writer of the old guildelines)
<mdke> actually, I can't see anything on the page having clicked on it
<sigurdga> I did connect the name to your nick, though
<mdke> it's moved I guess
<sigurdga> The link is url is case sensitive, there should have been a uppercase O
<sigurdga> Oversettelse
<mdke> ah
<sigurdga> The page does not say much useful about quality, I am working on a new version
<mdke> looks like a good start
<mdke> sigurdga: well good luck, I'm going to sleep. Catch you on ubuntu-translators some time hopefully!
<sigurdga> yes, and by your help, I have come a bit longer, thanks
<robitaille> it seems LP is totally  unresponsive right now.  Server problems?
<neutrinomass_> Launchpad is down... I guess you know this though. Just making sure ....
<dooglus> do you know that launchpad.net isn't working at the moment?
<neutrinomass_> dooglus: Probably, I said so just before you came. They're probably working on it ....
<Lathiat> i take it from that comment LP isnt broken just for me? :)
<robitaille> Lathiat:  nah, you're not special :)
<Lathiat> aww :(
<robitaille> sorry to disapoint you
<Lathiat> i had my hopes
<dooglus> Lathiat: don't believe then.  you are very special.
<Lathiat> :)
<dooglus> you are a beautiful and unique snowflake.
<robitaille> but don't forget your sunscreen when you go outside
<dooglus> :)
<mvo> is it known problem that I get "Proxy Error" when connecting?
<neutrinomass_> mvo: Yes, everybody is having it ...
<infinity> Are the proxy errors at https://launchpad.net/ known and being resolved?
<dsas> infinity: They've been mentioned by many, not saw any launchpad devs ack though.
<lucasvo> LP should be more redundant :)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> I guess you already know about the website being down?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> one should put it into the topic
<seaLne> sorry to probably be the millionth person to ask but is there any idea when launchpad will be working again?
<ploum> seaLne: fill a bug
* ploum hides !
* ploum is not fun anymore...
* ..[topic/#launchpad:infinity] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 | We know about the proxy errors, honest.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is launchpad known to be broken (again)?
<ploum> seb128: fill a bug
* seb128 slaps ploum
<ploum> (shame... twice the same joke)
<seaLne> :)
<ploum> I couldn't resist
<seb128> ploum: oh wait, I'll get that back during the SoC, we will see who will laugh then :p
<Yannig> ploum> Why don't you script a bot for answering this? ;)
<ploum> ok ok you won...
* ploum slaps itself
<seb128> :)
<Yannig> Snirf, I cannot see if Occitan translations ran below 99 % undone :p
<ploum> yesterday night, I had error with launchpad, I had to refresh each page several times before having the content instead of the error
<seb128> ploum: yeah, I complained several time yesterday
<seb128> bradb, kiko-afk: ping
<Micksa> WHY IS LAUNCHPAD BROKEN YOU ALL SUCK RAGRHGR
<Micksa> heh, you know what'd be funnny
<Micksa> if this channel turned out to be for a completely different topic with the same name
<aa_> the supermirror is up thank-goodness
<lifeless> Micksa: dude, not helpful
<lifeless> Micksa: what specifically is wrong
<seb128> "Proxy Error
<seb128> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<seb128> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /bugs/46866.
<seb128> Reason: Error reading from remote server"
<seb128> lifeless: it does that on any bug I try to open
<seb128> and it seems to do that for everybody, I got pinged about it on different chans about it already
<ploum> even / doesn't reply
<seaLne> yeah proxies don't seem to be able to talk to the zope servers
<seaLne> but then i imagine you'd know way more about that than me
<lifeless> seb128: huh ? proxies work fine. but the service might be down, checking.
<seaLne> lifeless: try any page
<seb128> lifeless: that's just the page I get, dunno about what's going on
<seb128> lifeless: did you try to open a page?
<lifeless> seb128: am investigating
<seb128> thank you
<lifeless> seb128: I think we need a sysadmin to check pount
<seb128> lifeless: right, could you ping one please?
<seb128> it's saturday, I'm not sure of who we should bother about that :)
<seaLne> the problem seems to have been happening for about 3 hours if that helps
<lifeless> seb128: I'm going to try an appserver bounce first
<Micksa> lifeless: sorry, I thought it was already known :)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> back up 
<lifeless> seb128: ^^ Micksa ^^ seaLne ^^
<seaLne> cool
<seaLne> thanks
<seb128> lifeless: works fine now, thank you
<seb128> lifeless: what was the issue?
<lifeless> deadlock of some sort
<lifeless> maybe related to rosetta 
<lifeless> or maybe to some session machinery issues we have
<ploum> thanks for making it available again :-)
<hugelmopf> any rosetta people here? scribus translations (german) are 0% in rosetta for dapper, while it is completely translated upstream (at least the versions i tried). does that mean, these translations will be missing for dapper? can you add them?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:infinity] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 1 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<aa_> nice one guys, thank-you very much
<aa_> (we all love launchpad and appreciate everything you do)
<Yannig> Do someone know the name of the package where I can find the day names that are shown the GNOME clock/calendar?
<mdke> Yannig: I think it is gnome-panel
<mdke> not 100% sure though
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<Yannig> Back luck, it's not in gnome-panel-2.0
<Yannig> Bad luck :p
<seb128> it's a GTK widget so it probably comes from GTK itself
<seb128> hum, apparently not
<seb128> maybe it's asked to the glib directly
<Yannig> Let's have a look :)
<Yannig> I don't think: I haven't translated anything from glib
<hugelmopf> can anybody answer my question about scribus translations?
<Yannig> hugelmopf> I'm unable to, soryr ;(
<seb128> Yannig: what is your issue with it?
<Yannig> seb128> I mistranslated one day name and forgot the others ones and I think it could be interesting to have them all translated :)
<seb128> ah
<Yannig> Maybe gnome-applets...
<seb128> no
<seb128> what locale do you use?
<Yannig> oc
<seb128> are you sure you translated those labels using rosetta?
<Yannig> No
<Yannig> But I'm the only translator on this language on Ubuntu and I don't see where else it could have been translated
<seb128> from upstream?
<Yannig> upstream = po imported?
<seb128> yep
<Yannig> Maybe
<Yannig> But don't the uploaded po also update the only translations?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> Yannig: is your locale "oc_FR"?
<Yannig> Yep
<seb128> Yannig: I think the names come from /usr/share/i18n/locales/oc_FR
<seb128> "abday   "<U0064><U0069><U006D>";"<U006C><U0075><U006E>";/
<seb128>         "<U006D><U0061><U0072>";"<U006D><U0065><U0063>";/
<seb128>         "<U006A><U00F3><U0075>";"<U0076><U0065><U006E>";/
<seb128>         "<U0073><U0061><U0062>""
<seb128> 
<seb128> those are the char number
<seb128> like 64 is d
<seb128> 69 = i
<seb128> 6D = m
<seb128> dim
<seb128> 6c 75 6e = lun
<seb128> etc
<Yannig> Hum, easy :)
<seb128> those are the french abreviations and correct
<seb128> dunno if oc is supposed to have different names for them
<Yannig> Yes
<seb128> those datas are not language-packable I think
<kiko-afk> lifeless, bummer, second time this has happened
<seb128> the best you can do is to open a bug on locales with a patch probably 
<seb128> so it get forwarded upstream and changed with next upload
<Yannig> What is strange is that it seems that it was changed
<seb128> what do you mean?
<Yannig> dim => dimenge / lun => diluns / mar => dimars / mec => dimcres, etc.
<Yannig> jc for dijus, sab for disabte
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's not changed
<Yannig> I don't know how but it's neither French nor English or Spanish abbreviations
<lifeless> kiko-afk: yup
<seb128> atm it uses lun mar mer jeu ven sam dim
<seb128> ie: standard french
<Yannig> No, it's not the same as French
<kiko-afk> lifeless, it happened yesterday evening (my time)
<Yannig> I have lun mar mec ju ven sab dim
<Yannig> I have lun mar mec ju ven sab dim
<kiko-afk> lifeless, from the amount of Retry exceptions it may very well be related to the session machinery
<seb128> Yannig: ah, right, I just looked quickly ... may people don't agree of the abreviations for it? or maybe the guy who made the previous list did errors on it
<Yannig> I began the translation for Occitan Ubuntu, there are very very very very few other contribuations
<seb128> Yannig: it's not likely you wrote /usr/share/i18n/locales/oc_FR if you didn't know about it
<seb128> Yannig: that's something coming from the glibc itself and not available on launchpad
<seb128> Yannig: that's the locale definition, not a translation
<Yannig> So impossible to translate for people who wish to install Ubuntu in Occitan :$
<seb128> not impossible to translate
<seb128> you just have to get the source package patched
<lifeless> kiko-afk: was rosetta running the last time ?
<kiko-afk> lifeless, I'm not sure, I wasn't on -- but SteveA did the restart
<lifeless> SteveA: was rosetta-imports running during the last hang ?
<SteveA> the rosetta import script was running each time
<SteveA> however, because of the db user involved, stub strongly suspects the session machinery
<Yannig> seb128> Don't know how to do :p
<seb128> Yannig: basically modify /usr/share/i18n/locales/oc_FR to use the correct lettres for your abbreviations and open a bug on locales with your changes described
<Yannig> Great :p
<lifeless> SteveA: we should try killing the rosetta script as a first step next time
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> that's a pisser
<SteveA> because it is kind of critical
<lifeless> SteveA: indeed. If killing it unwedges things, we will have isolated it. 
<lifeless> SteveA: if it does not, then at least we've eliminated it
<Yannig> Thanks for trying seb128 but I think I'll see that much later (despite the importance) :$
<seb128> Yannig: np
<SteveA> lifeless: i'd like an opinion from carlos before we do such a thing
<lifeless> SteveA: please get one then :)
<lifeless> SteveA: I think its important we eliminate variables.
<SteveA> carlos says it is fine to kill it
<SteveA> kiko-afk: 3rd time
<kiko-afk> sucks
<SteveA> kiko-afk: i mailed allhands.  robert and i are carrying a notional pager for the next few days
<kiko-afk> mmmm. okay. I should request access to the server via RT so I can help as well
<SteveA> you need access with launchpad user to gandwana and gangotri for that
* SteveA goes to have a weekend
* mode/#launchpad [+o lifeless]  by ChanServ
<dc0de> gotta say, easyubuntu ROCKS!
<carlos> hi
<dc0de> good morning...
<phanatic> hi people
<dc0de> good morning
<phanatic> i try to create a bzr branch on lp, but it fails
<phanatic> ssh: connect to host launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<phanatic> i use the command:
<phanatic> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://phanatic@launchpad.net/~phanatic/olive/main
<phanatic> what could be the problem?
<olive> ^^
<pygi> lol, olive :)
<phanatic> (using latest bzr dapper package)
<phanatic> olive: :)
<phanatic> the funny thing is that pygi succeeded with the same command...
<pygi> replacing "phanatic" with "pygi" ofcourse
<phanatic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14733
<phanatic> maybe paramiko is causing the error?
<phanatic> after removing paramiko, it worked
<glatzor> Hi, some time ago we had a problem that the German translation of kde were not imported in Rosetta. The same issue happened also with koffice but hasn't been noticed until now.
<glatzor> Since there are no string changes by Ubuntu in koffice I would like to upload the current translations from the kde l10n de team.
<glatzor> I have to do this as user upload, since I want to overwrite all Rosetta translations?
<mdke> glatzor: yeah, i think so
<shenki> hello. I'm getting a 502 error when trying to get to launchpad, is it down?
<shenki> is anyone about?
<jordi> damn
<jordi> shenki: yeah, I'll try to see if anyone that can fix this is around
<shenki> jordi: thanks
<jordi> They are working on it, I hope it'll be fixed in the next minutes
<shenki> cool. thankyou
<slux> &det
<glatzor> hi, I have got an urgent question about the translations of kde.
<glatzor> the koffice files templates are in koffice, but the translations are part of the koffice-i18n package
<Seveas> well, there are no 502 errors anymore, there's simply nothing 
<pygi> Seveas, eh
<Seveas> ah, there's the 502 error 
<pygi> why doing that weird  char all the time? :-/
* mdke nods at pygi 
<mdke> launchpad seems to be working here
<pygi> mdke, here as well
<SteveA> 2 out of four app servers are stuck
<SteveA> they're all back now
<pygi> SteveA, nice, what happened? :-/
<SteveA> we're having a problem with launchpad servers getting into a deadlock situation with database connections
<SteveA> we're looking into what's going on, but meanwhile, launchpad is locking up occassionally
<SteveA> and requires administrative intervention to get it unstuck
<pygi> ah :-/
<lifeless> morning
<pygi> hey lifeless 
<lifeless> SteveA: I have some social committments today that may make it hard to reboot stuff if needed.
<lifeless> elmo: what TZ are you running on at the moment ?
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm going to be taking a guest out to see a castle tomorrow morning.  i'm planning to bring laptop + gprs with me, just in case
<lifeless> SteveA: yah. I'll have the laptop, but I dont have gprs
<lifeless> I will be able to run into starbucks or something for most of the time, except for the movie
<SteveA> well... it's a sunday.  we'll do what we can.
<SteveA> seeing as you're around already, i'm going to head off to sleep
<lifeless> gnight
<SteveA> i just mailed some pretty useless analysis in reply to carlos' observation
<SteveA> we need to look at the apache / pound logs to really see what pages are producing hangs
<SteveA> or gdb into the hung process
<lifeless> I will do that the next hang that occurs, and also get the pg activity
<lifeless> the next time it hangs, please also grab the pg activity : 
<ozamosi> Ok, everyone: GO AWAY! Stop stealing launchpads bandwith!
<ozamosi> ...or CPU-time or whatever it is that's lacking..
<SteveA> it's not lacking anything
<SteveA> it's getting deadlocked
<lifeless> SteveA: do you know how to grab the pg activity ?
<SteveA> in what sense?
<SteveA> in the database end, no idea
<lifeless> I'll msg you, one second
<SteveA> we can easily stick some code into the database adapter to spool it out to a file
<SteveA> and flush on every statement
<SteveA> do a per app server log file
<SteveA> then tail it when it is hung
<SteveA> what would be more useful is to send the app server some kind of signal, and get it to dump out the OOPS log for each app thread
<SteveA> including the time since the thread started
<lifeless> I agree - automation of error stat gather would me useful
<lifeless> meh, missing privileges, sow we wont get full data when you grab the stats.
<SteveA> yeah
<lifeless> however, it will give us a hint, which is better than nothing
<SteveA> lifeless: is it a holiday on monday down under?
<lifeless> nope
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> it is in the UK, apparently
<SteveA> anyway, i think jamesh would be able to figure out a way to send a singnal of some kind to an app server
<SteveA> and get it to dump out the OOPS log state of each app thread
<lifeless> as long as python isn't borked, sending a signal is really quite easy
<SteveA> the OOPS report stuff is stored in a thread.local
<SteveA> so there would need to be a way of enumerating the app threads
<SteveA> or enumerating the thread.locals used for this purpose
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> we could put those in a global as we create them
<SteveA> indeed
<SteveA> worthwhile diagnostic hack, i reckon
<lifeless> then walk the dict, key is threadid, value is the report stuff
<SteveA> lifeless: if you see jamesh around, would you mention this to him please
<lifeless> SteveA: sure. I'll send a mail now as well
<SteveA> ta
* SteveA -> bed
#launchpad 2006-05-28
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> guys I need some help
<marcin_ant> I would like to know how uploading *.po works in rosetta
<marcin_ant> I don't like online interface and would like to download and translate po file then upload..
<marcin_ant> will it work?
<lifeless> jordi: ^^^
* mode/#launchpad [-o lifeless]  by lifeless
<mdke> marcin_ant: yes, it works
<marcin_ant> mdke: is there some delay between upload and applying changes?
<marcin_ant> mdke: I uploaded but cannot see changes I did..
<mdke> marcin_ant: yeah, there is a delay sometimes
<mdke> there is a page you can view the status at
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports
<marcin_ant> mdke: whoooa 13543 waiting to be imported?
<mdke> marcin_ant: that list includes files which have already been imported. Use the filter at the top
<marcin_ant> mdke: filter at top doesn't have 'not imported' option
<mdke> no, good point
<mdke> marcin_ant: apart from that, if you wait, it should be imported quickly, don't worry
<marcin_ant> mdke: and I cannot see my upload :(
<marcin_ant> mdke: anyway I will wait more
<mdke> marcin_ant: it will arrive, don't worry
<marcin_ant> mdke: ok
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt__> It's a lovely Sunday afternoon here in the Edinburgh of the Southern Hemisphere
<robitaille> well it seems we cannot connect to the LP server since a few minutes ago
<SteveA> i just unstuck it
<BHSPitLappy> that was scary.
<robitaille> thanks SteveA.   LP seems to be have been quite unstable in the last 24 hours.
<SteveA> yes.  we're getting deadlocks.  we're investigating why.
<BHSPitLappy> yep... that 502 was real upsetting :P
<SteveA> sorry man
<BHSPitLappy> no prob
<BHSPitLappy> turns out I couldn't even order those Ubuntu CDs I was after, anyways, so it's cool.
<BHSPitLappy> :)
<glatzor> Is there currently a problem with lp?
<glatzor> I want to report a bug and get the following error message:
<glatzor> UnicodeEncodeError
<glatzor> A server error occurred.
<nkbj> Hello
<nkbj> Hello
<mpt> glatzor, yes, there's a problem with Launchpad, but probably not related to the problem you're having
<mpt> glatzor, did the bug get reported after all?
<glatzor> no.
<glatzor> mpt: I want to file a bug report against ubuntu-docs
<glatzor> mpt: by the way do you know how the translation of koffice are handled in rosetta?
<glatzor> mpt: there are templates for koffice which is in main, but the upstream translations are in the koffice-18n package that is in universe
<glatzor> It seems that the Rosetta translations of koffice aren't used at all
<sehute> Hi, Launchpad says UnicodeEncodeError A server error occured.
<sehute> This was when I submitted text for translation
<sehute> I think it's reproducible, and expected behaviour is to accept the text I wrote
<sehute> (just to do the bug-report-dance)
<sehute> Any solutions? Is it common? Should I just wait and try again some time later?
<sehute> I get this error also in places where I didn't get this error previously, so it's something that has happened very recently.
<sehute> I do not think it's my browser.
<sehute> (Firefox)
<sehute> Well, happy hacking/fixing whoever this might consern.
<sehute> See you
<mpt> glatzor, sorry, I know very little about how Rosetta does things
<glatzor> mpt: thanks anyway. I will wait for carols or Ridell. I hope that this isn't a large issue, but the KDE upstream team is confused and upset.
<mpt> glatzor, carlos or Riddell or jordi, I assume
<mpt> :-)
<lifeless> are you guys seeing this UnicodeEncodeError only on rosetta ?
<lifeless> Seveas: do you get an OOPS id on the error page ?
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> whomever.
<lifeless> glatzor: do you get an OOPS id when you try to submit that bug ?
<glatzor> lifeless: since I don't know what a OOPS id, I don't think so :)
<glatzor> lifeless: since I don't know what an OOPS id is, I don't think so :)
<sivang> hey glatzor 
<sivang> morning all
<glatzor> hi sivang
<glatzor> morning
<sivang> mornig , what's up?
<jordi> glatzor: hmm, can you file a bug about this?
<glatzor> jordi: could you confirm this? I am not sure if I am right
<jordi> checking
<glatzor> The problem is, that the koffice translation was redone in Rosetta and I want to be sure that this efforts do not conflict with the upstream translation.
<glatzor> upstream translated 100%.
<glatzor> jordi: furthermore it seems that the koffice templates in Rosetta are still the ones of version 1.4 and not of the current version 1.5
<jordi> is there https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/koffice/+pots/koffice/
<jordi> ok, so afaict, the translations are being applied
<jordi> (if all of them were done in Rosetta, they would be purple)
<jordi> re the version of the translations, let's have a look
<jordi> ugh, that's true.
<jordi> I guess ridell needs to have a look at that
<jordi> I filed a bug report
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/koffice-i18n/+bug/47057
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47057 in koffice-i18n "koffice-i18n version not in sync with koffice" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<stub> lifeless: I'm messing with Launchpad production
<glatzor> jordi: may I put this to urgent?
<glatzor> jordi: monday is translation freeze :/
<glatzor> jordi: by the way why is koffice-i18n in universe and not main?
<jordi> glatzor: not sure
<jordi> glatzor: we need ridell here
* glatzor hates sunday mornings :)
<jordi> I already had time to go to the beach to swim for more than one hour :)
<glatzor> jordi: :/ fine. I sit here for two hours and watch the rain.
<jordi> glatzor: oops :D
<sivang> jordi: you leave by the sea side?
<jordi> sivang: yes
<jordi> well
<jordi> 10 min cycle
<sivang> s/leave/live
<sivang> jordi: nice
<sivang> jordi: like me :-)
<sivang> but the beach here is nothing close to it's quality in Spain
<jordi> well, Valencia's beach is not spectacular
<jordi> no transparent water, if you're thinking something like this
* mdke needs to live need the sea too
<mdke> stuck in London = :-(
<sivang> jordi: I was thinking along the lines of Mataro's beach water. I could see through them so nicely :)
<sivang> jordi: we have most of the beach here polluted by industrial plants etc, many trash is around the beach . :-(
<jordi> yick
<sivang> yes
<sivang> it's bad as it sounds
<sivang> mdke: I though you were germen
<mdke> sivang: !!! never say that to an Englishman
* aa_ chuckles
<aa_> "I thought you were Welsh"
* aa_ hides
<sivang> mdke: oh oops , sorry :-(
<sivang> mdke: weren't you once living in germany or something
<sivang> ?
<sivang> (I think I recall you told me that sometime ago)
<mdke> sivang: nope, maybe someone else
<lifeless> stub: k
<glatzor> jordi: can you point me to a document that explains how the updated translation for dapper will be treated?
<glatzor> are the cd images updated? will the installer download the latest version?
<cbx33> I'm writing a small app for linux, what are the restrictions on putting such things on LP?
<glatzor> cbx33: i think only the code of conduct :)
<glatzor> and you have to register
<cbx33> both of which I am already
<glatzor> I also maintain my personal app in lp https://launchpad.net/products/webboard
<cbx33> glatzor, i suppose the size of the app doesn't matter
<cbx33> this one is more of a utility
<glatzor> I would not claim to call my app a larger one
<jordi> glatzor: it would appear in language packs
<cbx33> just don't want to get in trouble for putting something on LP that isn't worthy:p
<glatzor> jordi: what about the language packs on the shipit cds and the iso images? will the updated translations packs be available via the update repository or do they get into the main ubuntu repo?
<jordi> glatzor: language packs get updatd periodicaly
<jordi> I don't think the CD images will be updated though
<jordi> so you have to install from the cd and then update them
<glatzor> do they land in the dapper-updates or the dapper repo?
<glatzor> so the live cd will not see any updated translations?
<mdke> glatzor: dapper-updates
<mdke> I doubt they update the cd images
<glatzor> mdke: that is a pity. the kde upstream translators won't be happy :/
<mdke> glatzor: well, that's life
<mdz> glatzor: no, we currently do not ship updated CD images (there are few language packs available on the CDs anyway due to space constraints)
<glatzor> thanks mdz
<mdz> glatzor: updated language packs will go into dapper-updates
<mdz> so they will be upgraded by default via the periodic update mechanism
<moyogo> hi
<moyogo> I assigned a bug to the wrong group and I can't assign it back to nobody
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Still no news from Mailman team for the creating of an Occitan mailing-list, I'll have to find and edit every single reference to it in all packages :(
<glatzor> mdz: which languages will be on the live cd? I cannot find this information in the wiki
* Pixel1983 just changed his launchpad password but can't log into https://shipit.ubuntu.com/, is this problem known?
<Pixel1983> Problem solved, looks like it didn't really reset my password but just log me in. Doing the reset process again and clicking submit instead of hitting enter worked.
<glatzor> Are there any known problem with the import function of po files? We are waiting for days now to get the German translation of gdm and gnome-power-manager in
<Yannig> For days?
<glatzor> Yannig: yes. 
<Yannig> I have to wait about 12 hours
<glatzor> That is what a team member said to me.
<NERvOus> are there any plans to release malone's source code?
<cbx33>  Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2006-05-28 17:50:03 BST.  The error was: Could not install revisions: pete@ubuntu-20060528162637-0459f15378bbae24
<cbx33> what does this mean?
<aa_> cbx33: (I believen and I am not a developer or anything) that launchpad cannot (for now) nirror knit branches. This will be remedied soon. I think I ehard (in the next rollout)
<aa_> cbx33: still means you can access your code over sftp
<aa_> or from the original place it is trying to mirror from
<aa_> (that information comes with no warranty)
<SteveA> yep, knits should be working on the supermirror sometime early next week
<SteveA> the code is done, it just needs rolling out there
<cbx33> knits?
<cbx33> I'm a n00b to bzr really
<SteveA>  #bzr is a good place to ask about it for detailed answers
<SteveA> knits and weaves are the back-end data storage formats bzr uses
<SteveA> knits is the new format, and bzr works faster and data takes up less space with knits
<glatzor> cbx33: do you make progress any with your new product? :)
<cbx33> glatzor, yes
<cbx33> ah i see
<cbx33> it's a product now
<cbx33> glatzor, https://launchpad.net/products/gisomount
<glatzor> cbx33: which language?
<cbx33> en
<cbx33> it still needs a README
<glatzor> no, programming language :)
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> python
<glatzor> python is fine. :)
<Zerlinna> hey there - is it normal that http://launchpad.net/people/nameofuser/ codesofconduct in firefox kills the xserver?
<mdke> Zerlinna: no, that would not be normal, as you can probably guess ;)
<Zerlinna> mdke ok the question was kind of rhetorical.. better would be: have an idea why it's crashing? I use Kubuntu Dapper (up-to-date) firefox 1.5.0.3
<mdke> Zerlinna: no idea. It seems to work ok here. What is the precise url causing the problem?
<Zerlinna> http://launchpad.net/people/waeckerlin/ codesofconduct
<mdke> Zerlinna: with a space between waeckerlin/ and codesofconduct?
<Zerlinna> my log (firefox 2&> log.txt) says
<Zerlinna> no with a plus  
<Zerlinna> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  Major opcode:  147  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open deviceX Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  Major opcode:  147  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open deviceThe application 'Gecko' lost its connection to the display :0.0;most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyedthe application.
<mdke> and the xserver dies when you visit that page?
<mdke> that's pretty crazy
<Zerlinna> yes instantly
<mdke> great bug
<mdke> i can't reproduce it here when I go to my homepage/+codesofconduct
<Zerlinna> it gives me little purple stars.. and restarts x
<mdke> that's so awesome
<Zerlinna> it happens only with firefox not with konqueror
<mdke> Zerlinna: ever seen it on any other websites?
<Zerlinna> I found this "awesome" too
<Zerlinna> nope never
<mdke> wow
<mdke> I guess you'd better file a bug on firefox AND launchpad
<Zerlinna> I think I'll do this :)
<mdke> assuming you can do so without it crashing your xserver
<Zerlinna> I think I should make a little movie...I've never seen such a thing before... !
<Zerlinna> the rest of launchpad worked fine (by now )
<Zerlinna> except that I couldnt sign the coc 1.0.1 - it always told me I changed the text (which I didnt)
<Zerlinna> so I signed the first version
<mdke> yeah, that's a well known bug
<Zerlinna> ah ok that's fine then
<mdke> it has existed since the coc 1.0.1 was added, I think, and still not fixed
<Zerlinna> ok first version is ok for me too
<ssam> Zerlinna, are you using the nvidia driver?
<Zerlinna> ssam yes I am
<ssam> i bet it does not crash with the nv driver
<Zerlinna> ssam it's the one from the repos nvidia-glx
<ssam> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-glx/+bug/46034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46034 in nvidia-glx "Page crashes X" [Major,Needs info]  
<Zerlinna> ah ok
<mdke> does that do it too?
<Zerlinna> If I try it out now I'll quit IRC ;)
<mdke> ah
<Zerlinna> so if I'm away you'll know...
<ssam> Zerlinna, good luck
<Zerlinna> nope I can access the given site without any problem
* Zerlinna still here ;)
<Zerlinna> bizarre... 
<mdke> it's likely to be something like that though I suppose
<Zerlinna> mdke I think that too.. so I'll add another comment to the bug
<ssam> Zerlinna, and set it to confirmed aswell please
<mdke> well, it's not the same bug, right?
<mdke> you can't reproduce that one
<Zerlinna> mdke good question
<mdke> maybe another bug is appropriate
<Zerlinna> hm
<mdke> see if with the "nv" driver it still happens
<ssam> hmm
<Zerlinna> Ok I'll try this out.. - I just have to change my xorg.conf right?
<mdke> i think so
<Zerlinna> so I just restart x then I'll be back in a few ... 
<Zerlinna> re :)
<Zerlinna> mdke ssam you were right.. without nvidia there's no crashing
<Zerlinna> so I think it must be the same bug..
<Zerlinna> of course I forgot to bookmark the link ssam could you paste it again? thx
<ssam> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-glx/+bug/46034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46034 in nvidia-glx "Page crashes X" [Major,Needs info]  
<Zerlinna> thank you :)
<ssam> np
<cbx33> SteveA, got a question about knits and weaves
<cbx33> is it possible to convert back to weaves?
<cbx33> or indeed to create it in weaves
<SteveA> it is, but it is a very slow operation
<SteveA> converting from weaves to knits is quite quick
<cbx33> SteveA, the repo is tiny
<cbx33> how long did you say till LP will accept knits
<SteveA> cbx33: a few days
<pixelgirl> Hi
<pixelgirl> sabdf1: ping
<pixelgirl> sabdfl: ping
<LarstiQ> is sabdfl even awake at this time?
<pixelgirl> dunno ;)
<LarstiQ> cbx33: it is doable if you need to, for interoperating with 0.7 perhaps?
<cbx33> LarstiQ, It's ok...i can wait :p
<mdke> one never knows when sabdfl is awake ;) He's marked as away though
<pixelgirl> maybe that's default ;)
<lifeless> morning
<LarstiQ> moin
#launchpad 2007-05-21
<keir> what's going to be in 1.1?
<thumper> as things get approved, they'll be associated with the releases
<thumper> it seems that 1.1.5 is May's one, 1.1.6 is June's
<keir> fix released means it's already running on launchpad.net?
* Hobbsee looks forward to when the ubuntu bugtracker can file bugs in the debian bugtracker, simply by marking it as upstream (debian) - especially if it's for a specific component only
* ajmitch imagines the howls of the debian developers on having automatically filed bugs 
* thumper thought dev's liked bugs
<ajmitch> useful ones, sure
<LaserJock> ajmitch: are you saying we don't have useful bugs? ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> doh
<Hobbsee_> darn.  networkmanager fell over
<LaserJock> really? I've never heard of that happening </sarcasm>
<thumper> Hobbsee_: I've noticed that a few times recently
<Hobbsee_> it's unusual for it to happen here
<welshbyte> launchpad's timing out when i go to a +filebug page, enter a summary and click continue - OOPS-505C856 ?
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/505C856
<welshbyte> ah ha, it's working now... thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #115893 in launchpad-bazaar "Publish what version of bzrlib Launchpad uses for code hosting" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115893
<ubotu> New bug: #115896 in malone "Wrong upstream linking status (Closed/Fixed showed as Unknown)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115896
<kiko-fud> yawn
<LaserJock> hola kiko-fud 
<kiko-fud> hey LaserJock 
<kiko-fud> I'm zzzz/2
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder why people send "Don't send me any more emails" emails to launchpad-users
<kiko-fud> because they are cluebies!
<LaserJock> sometimes I want to email them and ask more info, but considering their email I don't think it'd be nice nor get much of anywhere
<kiko-fud> heh, true
<effie_jayx> beuno,  here 
<beuno> effie_jayx: does this help: https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ#head-168f69f965337a49d0ca9a0c69da7fee29100bd5
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> here is the thing
<effie_jayx> singular and plural forms change depending of the gender
<effie_jayx> example
<effie_jayx> 0 items:  Awalaa  (brother / sister)
<effie_jayx> 1 item:   Awalakai (hermano)  awalakal  (hermana)
<effie_jayx>          2 items: Awalakana  (brothers)
<effie_jayx> the prefixes change 
<effie_jayx> akana is for both... so no issue there
<effie_jayx> but singular the prefixes change depending of the gender
<beuno> effie_jayx: I don't think rosetta handles "genders" in plurals
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> so I will go for the first one... 
<effie_jayx> the first one covers the two
<effie_jayx>  0 items:  Awalaa  (brother / sister)
<effie_jayx> but here the noun is in infinitive form
<effie_jayx> beuno,  ok.,.. so who do I send this too :S
<beuno> effie_jayx: you are trying to setup a new language or a specific package to translate?
<effie_jayx> a new language
<beuno> effie_jayx: 
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       If nobody has created a team for your language, e-mail [MAILTO]  rosetta@launchpad.net, including your language name, its ISO 639 code ("en", "fr", "es", etc.) and your launchpad.net ID, and the Rosetta team will make it happen.
<beuno>       If it is a group of several translators who want to work on the same language, it's easier to create a Launchpad team for that purpose. [WWW]  Create a team and add all of your team mates to it, and tell the Rosetta team at [MAILTO]  rosetta@launchpad.net about it.
<effie_jayx> beuno,  there is a team
<effie_jayx> beuno,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-guc/
<beuno> effie_jayx: I don't see it as a language to translate in Ubuntu: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/
<effie_jayx> beuno,  well.. I need to set up the plural forms for it to be avaliable
<effie_jayx> the plural forms I got ready
<effie_jayx> I shall send it to the team owner and see...
<effie_jayx> Thanks for your help brother 
<beuno> effie_jayx: ok, you might have to email them, but I'm not really sure what the process for it is...
<effie_jayx> :D
<beuno> sorry I couldn't be more helpful, and good luck with your nomination  :D
<effie_jayx> beuno,  ahhh thanks :D
<ardya> hi folks
<cables> When I reply to something on Launchpad Answers using my email client, will it work if I don't sign the message?
<Fujitsu> cables: AFAIK it only needs a signature if you're changing status etc. on Malone.
<cables> Fujitsu, ok. There should be an option, btw, to make it require a signature for everything, and strip out the signature before the comment is displayed on the site.
<Fujitsu> Telling me isn't going to do any good :(
<cables> lol
<cables> just mentioning it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: fix all the bugs, kthxbye.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It would be nice to have the facility to.
* Fujitsu stops.
<jamesh> spiv, thumper: reviewers meeting in 10
<thumper> k
<jamesh> spiv, thumper: ping
<thumper> jamesh: pong
<spiv> pong
<jamesh> okay, lets start
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh>  * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<jamesh>  * New reviewers (lifeless for .au)
<jamesh> welcome back spiv
<spiv> Thanks :)
<jamesh> should we try for the normal time next week?
<thumper> my UTC0600 thing is each week
<jamesh> or is it going to be difficult for thumper every week?
<thumper> I'm ok on other days if that helps
<thumper> it's just Monday
<spiv> UTC0600 is fine any day of the week for me, it's in normal business hours.
<jamesh> same here.
<jamesh> so the constraints are when BjornT gets up and when thumper is busy
<spiv> So is 0500, but that makes it harder for BjornT.
<spiv> jamesh: welcome back :)
<thumper> BjornT is in UTC+2?
<thumper> or +1?
<jamesh> I think he's +3 now
<jamesh> TZ=Europe/Vilnius date '+%z'
<jamesh> so, how does Tuesday 0600 UTC sound?
<thumper> fine
<jamesh> on to the queue status.
<jamesh> I suck and have two branches past the due date
<jamesh> there are 8 total past due and 6 still fresh
<thumper> jamesh: I thought the state age took weekends into account
<spiv> thumper has one past the date, but that's now blocked on me doing a meta-review, which I'll make sure happens right after this meeting.
<jamesh> thumper: it does.
<thumper> how come then state age on Friday was 1
<thumper> and Monday it's 4?
<jamesh> oh.  The red marking takes the weekend into account
<jamesh> the number doesn't
<thumper> ah
<jamesh> the oldest branch is 32 days old, but can't be handled by anyone but SteveA or kiko
<thumper> jamesh: is it UTC based for incrementing the state age?
<jamesh> thumper: the ages are all time deltas
<thumper> ok
<spiv> jamesh: the 32-day old branch isn't really a code review, is it?
<jamesh> thumper: the weekend calculation for the red uses UTC weekends though
<jamesh> spiv: not really.  It needs review/approval though
<spiv> Perhaps from the point of view of the pending reviews page it should be "work-in-progress"?  Although I guess we don't have a better forum for tracking that sort of approval.
<spiv> Maybe the bug tracker instead.
<jamesh> spiv: it isn't work in progress though: it is more like a spec that has been complete but needs to be signed off on
<jamesh> anyway, I don't think it is something we can address right now.
<spiv> That's sort of my point; that it's queued in the wrong place (even though we don't really have a right place...)
<spiv> Anyway, sorry for sidetracking the meeting.
<jamesh> I don't think we've got a better place to queue it though.
* spiv ndos
<spiv> nods, rather.
<jamesh> I don't have anything to say about the last two items on the agenda
<thumper> i do
<jamesh> so, is there any other business?
<jamesh> thumper: go on
<thumper> How long are we going to do the reviewer reviews for new reviewers?
<jamesh> I don't know.  We should check with lifeless
<spiv> That's a good question
<jamesh> thumper: are you finding the meta-reviews useful?
<thumper> yeah, in general
<thumper> I still have questions of other reviewers
<thumper> and it seems helpful
<spiv> I guess roughly speaking when we're confident that the new reviewers will do a good job without assistance.
<jamesh> I think you've been doing a good job
<spiv> Which I'd guess means "pretty soon" :)
<jamesh> and you can always ask questions about a review, even if no one is officially doing a meta-review
<jamesh> I guess lifeless will be back for next week's meeting, right?
<jamesh> we can bring it up then.
<thumper> ok
<jamesh> any other business?
<spiv> Not from me.
<thumper> nope
<jamesh> okay then.  meeting ends
<jamesh> thanks everyone.
<pr3d4t0r> :: yawn ::
<pr3d4t0r> Hello.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #115930 in launchpad "XMLRPC request body should be logged in OOPS reports" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115930
<chengsta> hi
<chengsta> i have a question for one of the launchpad administrators: is there a way to delete my launchpad account?
<Fujitsu> chengsta: You should file a support request against the launchpad project in the answer tracker.
<SteveA> morning!
* Fujitsu prods Soyuz to not reject autobuilt uploads.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> I've opened an upstream task on bug #110655
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110655 in gnome-themes "right click menu close and activate item when open in a corner" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110655 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<seb128> and the task is on rebuntu
<seb128> how do I change it to gnome-themes?
<seb128> and why did it do that?
<carlos> seb128: only admins and I guess owners of rebuntu are able to change it
<carlos> BjornT: ^^^
<seb128> carlos: and were can I change the upstream association for gnome-themes package?
<carlos> seb128: about why it was filed against rebuntu... it's either a bug or an error typing the name...
<seb128> so next task is opened on gnome-themes correctly ;)
<seb128> there is no name
<seb128> opening an upstream task only asks for the upstream URL
<carlos> upstream URL?
<carlos> how do you do that?
<carlos> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/110655/+choose-affected-product
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110655 in gnome-themes "right click menu close and activate item when open in a corner" [Low,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<carlos> there it asks you for a project name
<carlos> in this case, it should be gnome-themes
<seb128> carlos: thanks
<carlos> isn't that the form you filled ?
<seb128> no
<carlos> under the task list, you have a: Also affects: +Upstream... +Distribution....
<seb128> right
<carlos> and that gives you the url I gave you
<seb128> carlos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/94791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94791 in gnome-themes "custom colors for active and inactive are too similar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<seb128> click on Upstream
<seb128> it does 
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/94791/+add-affected-product?field.product=rebuntu
<seb128> 
<seb128> you don't get the product now because there is a rebuntu task already
<carlos> oh
<carlos> I see
<seb128> there is a wrong gnome-themes upstream product = rebuntu somewhere
<seb128> but I don't know where I can change it
<carlos> seb128: but you can choose another project!
<seb128> no
<seb128> well, right
<seb128> you have a link
<carlos> seb128: ;-)
<carlos> but yeah, it's confusing
<seb128> but that's only for the task you open no?
<seb128> I want to change the default association
<seb128> hum
<seb128> yes, it's only for the task
<carlos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/rebuntu/ferro/+ubuntupkg
<carlos> there are a lot of packages linked to rebuntu
* seb128 wonder what's going on there
* Fujitsu wonders why arbitrary people are allowed to link them.
<carlos> it sounds like an Ubuntu derivative
<carlos> that is trying to use launchpad in a different way it was desinged
<seb128> ah
<seb128> who should I ping to look at the situation? ;)
<carlos> don't worry, I'm going to mail our devel mailing list
<carlos> to see what could we do here
<seb128> thank you
<carlos> np
<BjornT> seb128: hmm. one major bug is that it's not possible to delete/change an upstream->package relationship.
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, that's a major bug, you're right. 
<seb128> hey kiko-zzz
<kiko-zzz> hey seb128 
<kiko-zzz> I am collecting these warts
<cprov> good morning, folks !
<ubotu> New bug: #115960 in soyuz "Package search results don't make clear which things have bugs/questions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115960
<exarkun> https://code.launchpad.net/~game-hackers/game/trunk says "You can upload to this branch at: sftp://radix@bazaar.launchpad.net/~game-hackers/game/trunk" but I bet I actually can't
<exarkun> also is codebrowse.launchpad.net down or undergoing maintenance or something?  I've been waiting for a page to load from it for a couple minutes now
<salgado> exarkun, the first looks like a bug --it should use your launchpad user name rather than Chris'
<salgado> exarkun, and we've been experiencing some problems with codebrowse lately. I'll see if I can find someone to bounce it
<exarkun> cool, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #115965 in launchpad-bazaar ""Register branch" should work with remote CVS/SVN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115965
<wolly> Ciao a tutty (Say hello to everyone :-) )
<wolly> Some days ago I have uplodaed a .po files for the translation of wordpress in italian
<wolly> But it is non yet approved
<wolly> I'd like to know if I made some mstakes or if launchpad is closed to new translatino project
<pr3d4t0r> :: yawn ::
<pr3d4t0r> Good morning :)
<salgado> exarkun, codebrowse.lp.net has been bounced
<exarkun> pages loading now, thanks a lot :)
<mpt> keir, did you post your list of Blender Blockers(TM) anywhere? If not, the launchpad-users@ mailing list might be a good place
<ubotu> New bug: #115973 in launchpad ""Complete your registration" page has inappropriate tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115973
<salgado> mpt, ping
<mpt> (salgado: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<lifeless> its ALIVE
<Hobbsee> oh no!!  lifeless is alive!
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> my machine has no power, so Im scamming one here in brazil :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: heh, fair enough.  not playing mao instead?
<lifeless> we may dothat after work :). It will depend I think; having got in at 2am last night Im a little fcked right now.
<Hobbsee> haha
<mwhudson> exarkun: guess who gets to work on codebrowse now
<exarkun> mwhudson: are you the lucky winner
<mwhudson> i am
<exarkun> mwhudson: hooray
<exarkun> mwhudson: plz add line number anchors kthx
<mwhudson> exarkun: that's done in upstream already actually
<mwhudson> like, yesterday
<exarkun> oh, excellent :)
<mwhudson> exarkun: i filed the bug asking for it about two months ago...
<exarkun> two months for a feature request on a decently sized project is not bad.
<exarkun> I mean, it wouldn't be
<exarkun> for a company that didn't have a kazillion employees
<exarkun> but shouldn't you guys be turning things around in like 7 seconds?
<mwhudson> it's not a canonical product
<mwhudson> http://www.lag.net/loggerhead/
<exarkun> huh
<LarstiQ> exarkun, mwhudson: robey certainly is overloaded
<mwhudson> yeah, and that's why i'm going to spend some time on loggerhead/codebrowse
<mwh> loggerhead is now eating my virtual machine
<mwh> !!!
<mwh> the loadavg is 13.5 now
<LarstiQ> what operation is it attempting?
<mwh> looking at the file listing for launchpad
<keir> mpt: i didn't finish it yet, i'll take another go at it later tonight.
<jorgp> can someone please tell me how I can remove my name from a bug that I am listed as also notified, I can not find it anywhere
<kiko> jorgp, you are a contact for one of the projects or packages listed. look at the X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale header in your email.
<kiko> jorgp, it will tell you exactly why you are getting emailed.
<jorgp> kiko: thanks, it says that I am a bug contact for xsane
<kiko> jorgp, if you registered the project, that can happen. you can hand it off by just changing the maintainer in the project page.
<kiko> jorgp, if you want to, you can reassign to the person "registry".
<kiko> that's the catch-all registrant.
<jorgp> ok, I am looking where I need to go to do that
<kiko> launchpad.net/xsane
<jorgp> its a little confusing if you dont use launchpad alot
<jorgp> heh, I still dont see it
<kiko> jorgp, hmmm
<matsubara> jorgp: the Change maintainer link in the Actions menu
<kiko> matsubara, it's already the Registry admins, though
<kiko> jorgp, ah, it says "xsane (Ubuntu)" in the header, right?
<kiko> jorgp, see:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane
<kiko> click on the Bug contacts portlet.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> cheers
<jorgp> ah, thanks found it
<kiko> jorgp, good man.
<seb128> grrrrr
<seb128> bug #115199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115199 in gnome-system-tools "list of services in services-admin is not extensible" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115199 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<seb128> the upstream product default to rebuntu
<jorgp> kiko: thanks for your help, it had been to that page alot, just the wording got me, bugmail
<seb128> is there a way to fix packages which have b0rked this way?
<kiko> jorgp, you're welcome. note also that you can just filter that bugmail based on the header (instead of unsubscribing as a bug contact)
<radix> I wonder if there's already a bug for "abandoned branches should not appear in recent branches"
* radix checks
<kiko> I would suppose so
<kiko> mwhudson, you ignorer.
<kiko> :)
<mwhudson> hm?
<mwhudson> oh i'm probably not authed again
<kiko> indeed
<kiko> indeed
<lifeless> salgado: hi. the change to the pdebs keyring location is wierd to me
<lifeless> salgado: keeping it role based would be better I think, so that if/when you hand over the responsibility to someone else noone has to update their config
<ubotu> New bug: #116033 in launchpad "abandoned branches should not appear in "Latest Code"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116033
<salgado> lifeless, I don't see what you mean... which config would they have to change?
<lifeless> well, the wiki page that says ~salgado will have to be changed, for instance.
<lifeless> I dont know hwat other changes you areplanning, but you can see my point I hope.
<salgado> lifeless, ah, right. that was just a temporary change to have the pubkey served through https rather than plain http. I'll move it somewhere generic once everything is settled
<jorgp> thank you kiko
<lifeless> salgado: ah. I thought that key was already on th ekey servers.
<pochu> matsubara: around? See python-numpy on https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+packages. The 1:1.0.2-3ubuntu1 link is broken, since it's been uploaded recently.
<pochu> (4 minutes ago, atm)
<matsubara> pochu: thanks for the pointer.
<pochu> No problem.
<matsubara> cprov: could you check why we have those broken links in the +packages page and add the info to bug 115078?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115078 in soyuz "Broken link in /people/me/+packages" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115078
<matsubara> cprov: it seems to happen only on recently uploaded packages.
<pochu> matsubara: for normal uploads, it seems to happen for more than half an hour. However, for uploads to -proposed, it may be broken for some days. And as Fujitsu said in his comment, if the upload is rejected, then it'll be a broken link.
<cprov> matsubara: we should wait the package to be published before rendering the link (or even presenting the package).
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #116048 in launchpad "Remove test_ftparchive.py hack when pqm/lpnet moves to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116048
<Ebuntor> hi I've got a question, not sure if this is the right channel to ask: if I have an active openPGP key on my launchpad account it will show as a link on my account page. even unregistered people can see it. I'm a little worried about showing my name and email publicly because of spam. so I was wondering if there is any way I can remove this link form my account without having to deactivate my key?
<kiko> Ebuntor, that sounds like a bug. we disclose gpg keys to users that are not logged in? salgado, matsubara?
<Kmos> Ebuntor: only registered people can see your mail
<Kmos> gpg key really don't know
<Ebuntor> no not my mail, that's hidden. I'm talking about the link to my pgp key
<Ebuntor> here's a link http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x6B01986F&op=index
<Ebuntor> you can find a link to it on my account https://launchpad.net/~ebuntor
<Ebuntor> so I'd like to remove that link
<kiko> Ebuntor, I understand now.
<kiko> Ebuntor, well...
<kiko> why would removing the link actually help much?
<kiko> Ebuntor, you do realize that there are other indexes of that information, web and google-accessible?
<elmo> the keyserver is spidered
<elmo> both ours and many others in the global keyserver network
<Ebuntor> yeah I know but still theoratically a bot could come across it. I mean why add a option to hide your email if it's still visible via your pgp key 
<kiko> Ebuntor, because some people have different email addresses between keys and launchpad accounts, for instance.
<kiko> Ebuntor, and it's not "theoretically" -- bots /do/ spider the PGP web UI.
<Ebuntor> I see
<elmo> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF8&q=4096R%2FAB2A91F5
<elmo> ^-- f.e.
<Ebuntor> heh I get your point elmo, the only way would be to not have any key at all ;)
<kiko> Ebuntor, yes. or to use a different email address on your key (one which was more seriously spamfiltered and anoymized for instance).
<kiko> or just don't care too much about that level of privacy, since it's probably true that you don't have it anyway. :)
<Ebuntor> well in this case I'm not so worried about my privacy more about getting 500 email every day about viagra ;)
<Ebuntor> well thanks for all the info and help guys :)
<kiko> Ebuntor, spam filtering is the solution, unfortunately. trying to hide from spammers doesn't help :-(
<kiko> you're welcome!
<Ebuntor> kiko: just one more question, how could remove my key from the server? by revoking and uploading it again? 
<kiko> Ebuntor, that much I don't know. I'm not sure how keyservers work. but maybe you want to google about keyservers and revocation?
<Ebuntor> I'll do that, ty
<ubotu> New bug: #116070 in rosetta "Translation files not being imported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116070
<thumper> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #116081 in launchpad "branch subscriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116081
#launchpad 2007-05-22
<ubotu> New bug: #4027 in rosetta "Timeout error when browsing a translation (dup-of: 3991)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4027
<LaserJock> argg, he's at it again ;-)
<_thumper_> LaserJock: who?
<LaserJock> Joey
<LaserJock> I love getting lots of retargetting bugs
<Hobbsee> which joey?
<thumper> Hobbsee: Rinchen
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #116135 in launchpad "Bounty pages are still visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116135
<ubotu> New bug: #116138 in launchpad-bazaar "Upgrade code hosting to use Bazaar 0.16" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116138
<carlos> morning
<adedov> hi! I have a question aboute bazaar. Can I change commit text of an already commited change? Without hacks so I could propagate it to remote branch too.
<jml> adedov: well, there is uncommit
<adedov> So I can 'push' uncommit to remote branch?
<jml> adedov: yes, I think so.
<adedov> hm. I cannot realize how to do that :(
<adedov> I have commited revision that was actually merge from launchpad branch. And then pushed it back on launchpad. But it has been appeared that commit message is wrong. Can I fix it out now?
<mpt> Awesome, Launchpad is now famous enough to be the target of domain squatters
<mpt> http://launchpadnet.com/
<ubotu> New bug: #50438 in bzr "Race during simultaneous commits to the same bound branch (dup-of: 87934)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50438
<Fujitsu> mpt: Heh.
<ubotu> New bug: #116153 in malone "Can't record that a bug was fixed in a now-inactive milestone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116153
<SteveA> morning
<Hobbsee> hi SteveA!
<dneary> hi
<dneary> Rosetta question:
<dneary> How do people use Rosetta to translate .desktop comments?
<dneary> (or rather, do people use Rosetta to translate .desktop comments?)
<SteveA> Hobbsee: hi
<carlos> dneary: .desktop comments?
<carlos> dneary: you mean Title, Name, etc ?
<dneary> carlos: .desktop files
<dneary> they contain a fiels "Comment"
<dneary> which gets translated 
<carlos> oh, right, and other fields to translate
<dneary> Are there others?
<dneary> That's the important one, since it's the info message when you hover over an icon
<carlos> dneary: we don't support that directly, but GNOME and KDE have procedures to get such files translated inside a .po file
<dneary> carlos: I guess I'll look at the GNOME procedures, then
<carlos> dneary: hmm,  Name and Comment (I mixed Title with Comment)
<carlos> dneary: for GNOME, it's intltool
<carlos> dneary: is it for WengoPhone?
<dneary> carlos: yes
<carlos> dneary: isn't it using QT?
<dneary> I didn't think intltool particularly did desktop files
<carlos> dneary: yeah, it does
<dneary> carlos: Unlike KDE, we use QT .ts files
<dneary> But we go through Launchpad, thus .po to .ts conversion
<dneary> And if there's a way to generate a .po file from a .desktop file, that'll do me
<dneary> we'll shove it into launchpad, and just keep it as a po
<carlos> ok, I was going to suggest to use the same tools as KDE for .desktop files, but if you are already using something else for translations, I guess is ok. intltool is just a build time dependency
<tokj> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #116190 in launchpad "Duplicate bugs not visible when bug is marked duplicate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116190
<seb128> hi
<seb128> how do we change the default product associted to a package?
<kiko> seb128, it requires a database mod, but email me and I can sort it out.
<seb128> kiko: I need to figure all the package borked
<kiko> what changed, seb128 
<seb128> there is a redubuntu taking over upstream product for several desktop packages
<kiko> seb128, redubuntu?
<seb128> "rebuntu"
<kiko> seb128, can you explain in more detail? I'm concerned but confused!
<seb128> kiko: try opening an upstream task on gnome-themes
<seb128> wait
<kiko> okidok
* seb128 takes an example
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/94791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94791 in gnome-themes "custom colors for active and inactive are too similar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<seb128> click on "Upstream"
<seb128> it does
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/94791/+add-affected-product?field.product=rebuntu
<seb128> 
<seb128> the default product used to be gnome-themes
<seb128> quite some desktop packages have been screwed the same way
<seb128> some product took over the nice assignment we configured :(
<seb128> so now when you click on Upstream, copy the bugzilla URI and hit enter you get a task on rebuntu
<seb128> which has nothing to do with the corresponding package
<seb128> kiko: clearer? ;)
<kiko> wtf
<seb128> I spoke about it with carlos yesterday morning
<carlos> kiko: I sent an email to launchpad mailing list yesterday
<carlos> about it
<kiko> I think, I think we can just nuke all the packaging entries
* seb128 sets another watch to manual, close it and open on the right product
<seb128> gnome-utils is b0rked by it also
<kiko> seb128, I'm going to deal with it today. hang on.
<carlos> kiko: sure, but someone should contact the owner of the product and explain the issue
<kiko> matsubara, can you help me a tad?
<seb128> kiko: if you can do something quickly I'll own you a beer ;)
* seb128 hugs kiko
<kiko> carlos, I'm going to do just that. 
<carlos> kiko: thanks
<matsubara> kiko: what's up?
<kiko> matsubara, can you do a query on packaging and see how many entries we have pointing to "rebuntu"?
<kiko> matsubara, maybe stick it in a paste for me?
<seb128> kiko: https://launchpad.net/rebuntu/+distributions ?
<matsubara> kiko: I think seb128's listing has it.
<kiko> yeah, perfect.
<tokj> hi all
<kiko> hey tokj 
<jan___> hello
<jan___> I have a question about keyboard shortcuts
<jan___> Do I have to add a & in translations?
<kiko> jan___, you need to, most likely.
<kiko> jan___, can you show me the exact string?
<jan___> For example the English word is '&Close'
<jan___> How do I have to translate this. The Dutch word is 'Afsluiten'
<jan___> So I cannot put the '&' in front of a 'c' in the Dutch word.
<kiko> I think the &Close means that C will be the shortcut, right.
<jan___> I think so
<kiko> jan___, in this case it is slightly tricky but you need to figure out what letters are free in the translated menu.
<kiko> and then prefix the & to what letter you find.
<jan___> If I choose a another letter, will it be automatically recognized as the new shortcut?
<kiko> yes, that's the idea.
<jan___> OK, thanks
<kiko> is this for a KDE package?
<kiko> or qt-based?
<jan___> No it is for wengophone, indeed qt-based
<kiko> jan___, okay. for gtk+ apps it's a leading underscore, which is why the & put me slightly confused.
<jan___> hmm, I saw the & in the original English sentences.
<jan___> Looking in the application, I do not see keyboard shortcuts at all.
<kiko> jan___, they might not be displayed graphically
<kiko> maybe they are highlighted on alt
<jan___> indeed they are highlighted on alt
<kiko> bingo
<jan___> OK, thanks, bye
<Mosby> hi!
<glatzor__> carlos: evening. could you please remove the German Rosetta translations of gdm and gnome-power-manager?
<carlos> glatzor__: please file a request on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<carlos> I'm quite busy right now with some urgent tasks so I will not be able to do it until tomorrow or maybe Thursday
<carlos> that way I don't forget it
<Mosby> how can I delete a wrong "release series" and protect my project from being changed by unauthorized people?
<carlos> Mosby: changed in which way?
<carlos> Mosby: are you the current owner of the project?
<Mosby> yes
<Mosby> as I saw, anyone can create release series in my project...
<carlos> Mosby: about removing series, I think you cannot do it yourself you will need to file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad so and admin does it for you
<Mosby> how can i allow only team people to do that?
<Mosby> ok...
<carlos> Mosby: hmm, there is no way to prevent it right now, is the way the system is 
<Mosby> will be any way to prevent this in a near future?
<carlos> Mosby: I think you should file a bug requesting it to be changed with your argument
<Mosby> ok, thanks
<lifeless> salgado: also, wget https: -> wants password: )
<carlos> Mosby: btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/2141 is your other problem (remove a series)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Low,Confirmed]  
<lifeless> salgado: so this is a problem :)
<salgado> lifeless, indeed
<lifeless> salgado: in fact, I can't seem to get the key no matter what :(.
<ubotu> New bug: #116258 in launchpad "Anyone can change any project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116258
<Mosby> carlos, i sent the bug as you said...
<carlos> Mosby: I saw it. Thank you
<Mosby> btw, my name is carlos too ^^
<carlos> Mosby: :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #116131 in malone "launchpad timeout error on subject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116131
<ubotu> New bug: #116265 in launchpad "It is possible to subscribe to wiki pages you don't have permission to see" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116265
<ubotu> New bug: #116279 in launchpad "cdmirror info page lists flavours randomly sorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116279
<thumper> morning
#launchpad 2007-05-23
<ubotu> New bug: #116309 in soyuz "LP: #nnnn should be linked to the bug report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116309
<owh> I have a bug that has a fix released and have now been asked to provide a backport to Dapper. How do I tell launchpad? Am I supposed to lodge a new bug and link the two?
<owh> The answer to my question is: "Click on Nominate for release" - cheers.
<keescook> any idea why I can't approve/deny the requested nominations for bug 62831 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62831 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62831 - Assigned to StefanPotyra (sistpoty)
<Hobbsee> boo
<keescook> eek
* Hobbsee ROAR at keescook 
* keescook runs and hides
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee imposes more crazy mao-ian rules that no one will ever get
* keescook draws a card and looks confused.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> that really was fun :)
<Hobbsee> watching everyone draw cards, as they had NFI what was going on, and thought that was the least-penalty-option
<jml> I've heard too much about this Mao game
<jml> I should play it one day
<jml> Hobbsee: but I fear that you've just given an important clue away :)
<Hobbsee> jml: yes you should.  at a UDS.
<Hobbsee> jml: nah.  that was one of my rules, not a base rule.
<jml> Hobbsee: ah :)
<keescook> I really enjoyed "this is not the 6 of diamonds"  ...  "lying *card*"
<Hobbsee> haha, yeah, that was great :D
<Hobbsee> keescook: did you impose that rule?
<keescook> Hobbsee: no no, I'm still a Mao newb.  I think that was mdz, but I may be misremembering.
<Hobbsee> "failure to say "this is not the 6 of diamons"...*card*..."continued failure to say "this is not the 6 of diamons"...*card*...."this is not the six of diamonds"...'lying"...*card*
<Hobbsee> yep
<keescook> hehe
<Hobbsee> he was the sphere/cube one
<Hobbsee> keescook: i thought you'd learned now - hte newb's make the most evil rules
<keescook> :)
<Hobbsee> SteveA: ping?
<kiko> Hobbsee, he's way asleep
<kiko> how are you, though?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i'm good :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: been snowed under with assignments, etc
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<Hobbsee> kiko: how'd the bug stuff for LP go?
<ajmitch> hello kiko 
<kiko> Hobbsee, went very well
<kiko> I had a good time
<kiko> and BjornT and I am going to have fun this cycle!
<kiko> hey ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> :)
<kiko> how is it going down under?
<Hobbsee> it was cool meeting up with all of you
<kiko> yeah pity I was so busy and sick
<Hobbsee> kiko: the shoestring internet is crap, and it's cold
<kiko> I hate being sick
<kiko> the internet here is worse than yours
<kiko> it's cold today too
<Hobbsee> heh.  it took me a couple of days, and someone to point you out, to realise who you were :P
<ajmitch> impossible
<kiko> I rode 3h in the rain
<kiko> it's not impossible
<kiko> voip doesn't work
<kiko> etc
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: shocking, how could you not know kiko?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hadnt seen a picture of him?
<Hobbsee> kiko: ping
<Hobbsee> kiko: we need a launchpad bug hall of shame, please.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116344 is a good candidate.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116344 in Ubuntu "Sifilinaptic Package Error for 3 days" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt> that's weird
<mpt> for me that page is completely empty
<mpt> except for the header and the footer
<thumper> mpt: I see it
<Hobbsee> mpt: so launchpad has decided to hate you today?  it has been tempramental this week
<thumper> Hobbsee: I like your comment
<mpt> It reappeared on reload
<Hobbsee> thumper: *grin*
<mpt> I wonder if "Usuchtu" is a misspelling of "Usucktu"
<Hobbsee> i suspect so
<Hobbsee> i suspect the account should be closed...
<Hobbsee> but cant think of a legit reason for it, and preemptive striking isnt a great idea
<Hobbsee> AND THIS IS WHY WE NEED HARDER TO FILE BUGS.
<mpt> Hobbsee, you know what *really* annoys people who are being rude?
<mpt> Being extremely polite and friendly to them.
<ajmitch> politeness?
<Hobbsee> mpt: this is true.
<mpt> And the plus side is
<mpt> every so often, they'll feel ashamed, and they'll flip.
<mpt> Not often, but occasionally.
<mpt> (Disclaimer: Taking advice from mpt on politeness is like {insert zany metaphor here}.)
<Hobbsee> mpt: heh, true.
<mpt> but to be serious just for a minute
<mpt> Why on earth is synaptic saying "_cache->open() failed, please report" when it knows very well that it's not the sort of error that should be reported?
<mpt> That *is* a bug.
<Hobbsee> it's also already reported, iirc.  or similar to that
<Hobbsee> not because of the sources list being botched, though
<jamesh> mpt: being helpful in this case would be a breach of privacy
<jamesh> do you really want people to know that _cache->open() failed for you without your consent?
<mpt> w.r.t. "harder to file bugs", I have previously proposed a slider for project maintainers on how difficult it should be to report bugs on the project
<mpt> Easier to report bugs ==O========== More information provided
<jamesh> ranging from "let any spam through" to GNITS?
<Hobbsee> mpt: there were discussions about this at UDS, i'm not sure hwo much of it you heard
<Hobbsee> GNITS?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I wasn't there at all
<Hobbsee> mpt: which is why i pinged kiko
<Hobbsee> knowing that he'd get the reference
<jamesh> oops.
<jamesh> GNATS is what I meant
<jamesh> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnats/
* Hobbsee will have to wikipedia that one
<jml> I think the highest level is "There is a rare blue flower that grows only on the peak of Death Mountain, pluck the flower, mail it to the maintainer, then file your bug"
<Hobbsee> mpt: basically about making them include package versions, maybe using the answer tracker, then being able to hit a button saying "this is a bug" if someone privelaged came along, etc
<mpt> and on that note
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt!
<ajmitch> :)
<mpt> hello hello
<jamesh> here's a GNATS installation: http://gnats.wookimus.net/cgi-bin/gnatsweb.pl?database=gnats
<Hobbsee> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111688 is similar
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111688 in Ubuntu "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: so the real bug is the error message that it gives to the user
<Hobbsee> yes
* ajmitch thinks it should be like sudo, and ship with an insults file 
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/112195 is good, too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112195 in synaptic "synaptic broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> seeing as synaptic is dying over an unofficial deb
<mpt> jamesh, it times out for me. I guess the "how difficult to report a bug" knob is turned up to 11 today.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: quite right, synaptic shouldn't die like that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: sounds good ot me.  or at least a "if you want to install random debs, you cant use synaptic for them"
<ajmitch> that's silly
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
* Hobbsee updates that automatix bug
<carlos> morning
<beuno> carlos: morning  :D
<beuno> carlos: I'd like to talk to you about a spec I had scheduled for Sevilla UDS which didn't get any love whenever you have time
<carlos> beuno: ok
<carlos> beuno: URL?
<beuno> carlos: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-stats-enhancement
<carlos> beuno: I don't see any problem that prevent us to implement it
<beuno> carlos: would be *extremely* helpful  :D
<carlos> beuno: mrevell uses something like that for the whole site report so implementing it would be also helpful for him
<carlos> I will see when could we schedule it
<beuno> carlos: that would be great, thanks!
<carlos> beuno: thanks for the spec!
<beuno> carlos: don't provoke me, I might end up doing them regularly     :p
<carlos> beuno: and you will be welcome ;-)
<beuno> carlos,  :D
<ubotu> New bug: #116364 in malone "Better handling of the "this is my bug" +filebug case" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116364
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> what can I do about      "bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://jonathan@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emotu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!"   ?
<dholbach> (neither jonathan or I can push to the branch anymore)
<carlos> dholbach: hmmm, I think you should check on #bzr
<carlos> from that, I understand that one of your bzr commands didn't pay attention to the lock...
<carlos> and it smells like a bug ...
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> but something in LP is broken now and we can't use the branch :)
<carlos> dholbach: well, I don't think it would be too different from any other bzr hosting service so maybe there is a way to fix it in your side so checking with #bzr guys doesn't hurt
<carlos> while you wait for ddaa, spiv, jamesh or any other developer that knows a bit more about bzr :-)
<dholbach> bzr push --overwrite   from a 'clean branch' doesn't work either - so I don't know how to fix it on my side
* ddaa peeks out
<Hobbsee> hi ddaa 
<ddaa> broken lock...
<Hobbsee> you're spied!
<ddaa> and "bzr break-lock" does not fix it, right?
<carlos> ddaa: the error seems to say that there would be data corruption... or that's what I understand
<carlos> not just an stalled lock
<ddaa> there _might_ be
<ddaa> chances are there is not
<carlos> indeed
<ddaa> still better to run bzr check if you can
<ddaa> so, what's the question?
<dholbach> highvoltage: can you run     bzr check        on your local branch?
<ddaa> that's funny how this message paralyses people...
<ddaa> when they should just run "bzr check" and go on with life...
<dholbach> ddaa: highvoltage Ctrl-Ced a commit to a LP branch, now we both get "bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://LPID@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emotu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!" when we try to push to that branch - even using --overwrite does not help
<ddaa> dholbach: does "bzr break-lock" help?
<dholbach> no
<ddaa> --overwrite does not really overwrite the branch, complain to #bzr about the wording
<dholbach> I guess that highvoltage has to use it on his local branch and commit/push that
<highvoltage> bzr check says:
<highvoltage> checked branch file:///home/jonathan/main/ format Bazaar-NG branch format 5
<highvoltage> checked repository <bzrlib.transport.local.LocalTransport url=file:///home/jonathan/main/> format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> 4 revisions 4 unique file texts 0 repeated file texts 1 weaves
<ddaa> highvoltage: does it scream murder?
<ddaa> dholbach: we have a bug in sftp rename semantics that fucks up the locking protocol in some cases.
<ddaa> actively being worked on by jml
<dholbach> ah ok
* highvoltage tries the break-lock and --overwrite
<dholbach> bzr break-lock sftp://LPID@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emotu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main/.bzr/branch/lock       worked
<dholbach> highvoltage: can you use    bzr pull    now?
<highvoltage> dholbach: yes, that part seems to work fine
<dholbach> thanks ddaa, I didn't know I had to give it the complete URL to the lock file
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> you're not supposed to
<jml> well, not _right_ now
<dholbach> that's what made it work
<jml> but tomorrow morning definitely :)
<ddaa> oh well
<dholbach> neat-o
<dholbach> thanks a lot guys
<highvoltage> yes, thanks!
<jml> ddaa: btw, I've asked you a question in another channel
<ddaa> nice, I won't have to go break the lock by hand on the server :)
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> thanks again guys
<ubotu> New bug: #116367 in malone "Apport should be able to report private bugs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116367
<ubotu> New bug: #116369 in malone "Apport should be able to subscribe people to bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116369
<kiko> good morning
<carlos> kiko: hey, hey, hey!
<kiko> how's it going today, carlos?
<carlos> kiko: fine
<kiko> that's great to hear
<carlos> kiko: everything landed (well we got a reject due to a conflict but it's already landed)
<carlos> kiko: danilos is testing it on carbon
<carlos> jtv is applying some review comments and I'm working on the UI change
<kiko> overall very good
<carlos> indeed
<danilos> kiko, carlos: on a combination of staging and carbon, we'll be pointing staging to a DB on carbon so we have full power over it
<kiko> danilos, so you can check the UI, etc, right?
<danilos> kiko: that's right, to make sure we are hiding what we are supposed to be hiding
<kiko> very good.
<Hobbsee> yay, kiko!
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<kiko> make it stop raining please kthxbye
<Hobbsee> rain, stop.  good rain.
<Hobbsee> just come to au.
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status.
<BjornT>  * pre-mentor reviews should be sent to launchpad list (barry)
<BjornT>  * encourage more pre-implementation reviews (barry)
<BjornT>  * if overwhelmed, push back to general queue (barry)
<BjornT>  * Other Business
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<barry> me
<BjornT> bac: ping
<BjornT> statik: ping
<bac> me
<flacoste> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<bac> statik is out sick today
<BjornT> lifeless: ping
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-05-30 at 1400 UTC
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 13 open reviews, 7 of them are over the 2 day service target.
<BjornT> SteveA: you have an old one, that's not really a code review. what's the status of that one?
<salgado> I'm doing one of them already
<BjornT> salgado: cool
<SteveA> BjornT: thanks, I'll look at that today after this meeting
<BjornT> salgado: do you know it statik has started reviewing cprov's branch? given that statik is sick, we should re-allocate it.
<salgado> BjornT, I don't think he has, but I can't tell for sure
<salgado> he was on holidays last week and I didn't chat with him since then
<LarstiQ> the +reject text on questions mentions a couple of categories, but not bogus. What should I do with a question like https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/7070 ?
<BjornT> ok. my queue is empty, so i'll take it from him to review it later today.
* LarstiQ is also not sure what to retarget it at
<BjornT> == pre-mentor reviews should be sent to launchpad list ==
<flacoste> LarstiQ: retargeting to ubuntu is a safe bet
<BjornT> barry: ^^^
<kiko> bjornT, barry: +1
<SteveA> the launchpad-reviews list
<SteveA> and the code's author
<barry> so, steve and i were talking yesterday and i mentioned about the odd situation where a review is at your mentor
<SteveA> just like a regular review
<barry> right, so for those of us being mentored, send your reviews to the list instead of your mentor privately
<barry> then mark your branch needs-reply or whatever
<barry> and let your mentor comment on your review on the mailing list
<BjornT> ok, that sounds good to me. +1
<SteveA> and mark the email at the top saying clearly "this review is provisional, subject to mentoring"
<barry> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> like, 95% of it will be valid or whatever
<SteveA> so the author can start work on responding anyway
<flacoste> +1, this will improve the flow
<barry> right, and so the author has a better idea of what the state of his branch is
<bac> i've been using "MENTOR REVIEW: barry/blah/blah" as the subject
<flacoste> and it would also help us meet service level
<kiko> maybe say [NEWBIE REVIEWER]  or something silly like that
<SteveA> say it in the body of the email
<bac> +1 on sending to the lsit
<barry> REVIEWBIE
<kiko> nice
<SteveA> it's easy to miss important information in a mail subject
<barry> i think it's fine just to say "this review is subject to mentor oversight" or some such in the body of the review
<SteveA> right
<barry> doesn't have to be that formal really
<barry> next item?
<BjornT> ok, looks like we have an agreement.
<BjornT> == encourage more pre-implementation reviews ==
<barry> SteveA: do you want to take that one?
<SteveA> is there any doc on mentoring code reviewers we need to update?
<SteveA> so, we have development cycles now
<barry> SteveA: i'm not sure there are /any/ docs on mentoring reviews
<SteveA> and I want to encourage more pre-implementation reviews
<SteveA> even for bugs / features that the implementer things don't need it
<SteveA> it's easy to have a call saying "I think this is obvious, what do you think?"
<SteveA> and the reviewer saying "yeah, it's obvious"
<SteveA> that takes like 5 mins
<SteveA> but sometimes, the reviewer will point out important stuff
<SteveA> like, someone else on the team is working in a similar area
<SteveA> or, that the *scope* of the work isn't quite right, and that benefits from some discussion
<SteveA> or there's a new technique to test this that the implementer may not know about yet
<SteveA> for small things, 3-4 pre-implementation reviews can be put into one 15 minute call
<SteveA> so, when you're reviewing some code, always ask "who did the pre implementation review?"
<SteveA> if it had such a review, then it's likely to be easier to do the pre-merge review
<SteveA> one valuable thing to get out of a pre-implementation review is
<SteveA> a succinct description of what the work is about
<kiko> LarstiQ, ping
<SteveA> like, it's one sentence summary of how the work will be going
<LarstiQ> kiko: pong
<barry> i think the one thing we have to work out is how to allocate reviewer resources so that 1) no reviewers get overloaded with pre-impl reviews; 2) authors know who to go to to get pre-impl reviews /before/ they start hacking away
<SteveA> and that's valuable for doing the pre-merge review, to ask "so, did anything change in your approach once you started working on it?"
<SteveA> that's all I have to say on this for now
<SteveA> I'd like to see whether a branch has had a pre-implemnentation call marked on the pending reviews or w-i-p entry for it
<BjornT> i think that's a good idea, i found such calls useful in the past.
<SteveA> it's useful for joey to know about this for his project tracking
<barry> +1 on the concept, i just think we need to work out the workflow
<BjornT> i'd rather add something to PendingReviews to indicate who did the pre-implementation call, than to ask it when a code review is done.
<bac> my call with SteveA before my last feature implementation was very useful.  +1
<flacoste> BjornT: that would also make it possible to see on pending-branch-summary to see the pre-impl status
<BjornT> i think figuring out how to encourage people to have such calls is importants, since we used to have them in the past, but we don't have them anymore (or only rarely)
<kiko> bjornT: I think the monthly release process can help there
<BjornT> kiko: how?
<bac> BjornT: the greater visibility you suggested on the PendingReviews page would encourage calls if it is seen as an expected part of the process
<kiko> bjornT: every first week of the cycle, we're going to agree upon specs for the next month. and then we can follow the specs in a much more linear fashion
<BjornT> ok. so let's start with adding a field to PendingReviews, and see how it works out.
<barry> crazy idea: i wonder if we shouldn't encourage non-reviewers to get involved in pre-impl calls too?  iow, /all/ launchpad devs would be available for such calls.  okay, they won't be as experienced, but this will get them acclimated to the process and they can always escalate to a reviewer or more experienced dev if need be.  that also reduces the load on reviewers
<flacoste> barry: i like the idea, it's kind of virtual pair design
<barry> flacoste: exactly
<SteveA> a three-way conf call can work well too, when the work affects various areas of the code
<SteveA> we have to work out different things for different cases, depending who is available, and what the feature's about
<BjornT> it's definitely better to have a call with a non-reviewer than to have no call at all
<SteveA> in all cases, as bjorn says, some call is better than no call at all
<barry> cool
<salgado> I think this should be an item for tomorrow's developer's meeting
<salgado> just to notify people, that is
<flacoste> right
<barry> salgado: +1
<BjornT> well, we should send a mail to the list as well.
<BjornT> any volunteer for updating the pending branch template on PendingReviews, send a mail to the list, and bring it up on the meeting tomorrow?
<barry> i suppose since i brought it up i should do it :)
<SteveA> note that this can't be just a new status
<SteveA> I want to be able to see when I review some code that the call occurred earlier
<flacoste> SteveA: it should be a new field, like the demo url for example
<BjornT> SteveA: i was thinking if adding a field like 'Pre-implemenation call: (who)
<barry> BjornT: agreed
<SteveA> +1
<barry> can i bring up one other thing now that we're talking about the template?
<SteveA> as a shorter name
<SteveA> we could call it a prep-call
<SteveA> or something like that
<BjornT> barry: sure. i think this item is done anyway.
<barry> minor issue: i would like the author to include their email address in the template (even if it's just the local name part).  i find it difficult sometimes to match the branch name to the canonical email address
<barry> this will get harder as we get more devs
<SteveA> the name we use on devpad should work as an email address
<SteveA> if that doesn't work in any of the cases, then we need to either get an email address alias added
<SteveA> or change that name on devpad
<SteveA> thanks for pointing that out barry
<barry> SteveA: okay.  cool, knowing that rule, i can fix my script :)
<BjornT> == if overwhelmed, push back to general queue  ==
<SteveA> barry: if you find any instances where this doesn't work, tell the owner of the email address / branch, and cc Rinchen who can track it
<SteveA> if it means getting an alias added, or changing that name
<barry> SteveA: will do
<SteveA> we should also update the "rocketfuel setup" docs
<SteveA> to include this policy
<SteveA> salgado: would you take on that?
<salgado> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> sorry BjornT 
<SteveA> so...
<barry> BjornT: i mentioned to steve the guilt i felt about clearing my queue.  he said, figure out how much time you're going to spend on reviews and do what you can during that time.  if you can't finish them, push them back to the general queue (stevea, did i paraphrase that accurately?)
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> reviewers should set aside a portion of their day / week to work on reviews
<SteveA> and in general, never do more than that
<barry> then, if we need more reviewers or need to make other adjustments, we'll know what to do
<SteveA> there are times when we need more review done, and we can trade off time spent reviewing against other work
<SteveA> that trade-off should be done *mindfully*
<SteveA> in general, a reviewer who has been given too much to do should push the excess back into the process, for reassignment
<SteveA> that's my feeling on the matter.
<barry> SteveA: it'll also probably shift during the release lifecycle
<BjornT> i think we'll have to have some sort of process to deal with this, though, so that some reviewers don't simply push their work to other reviewers.
<jthomas> is it known that bug reports aren't working on Launchpad?  Neither manual nor Apport..
<BjornT> when a deadline approaches, every reviewer is usually quite busy, both reviewing, and finishing their own work.
<barry> BjornT: another thing, i think we should constantly (or maybe, regularly) looking to recruit reviewers
<BjornT> i.e., i think most reviewers should set aside an more or less equal amount of time.
<barry> BjornT: maybe another thing to do is to agree informally on the amount of time a reviewer should be spending on reviews
<SteveA> so, every 2 month devel cycle
<SteveA> at the end of the cycle
<barry> reviewbies might get less done in that amount of time, but they will become more efficient as they get more experienced
<jthomas> is it known that bug reports aren't working on Launchpad?  Neither manual nor Apport..
<SteveA> let's evaluate membership of the review team
<barry> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> Rinchen: hi, are you there?
<Rinchen> yes sir
<SteveA> what do you think about having a standard time in the devel cycle where we look at membership of the review team
<SteveA> particularly to recruit new members
<SteveA> it could be around the time of the minor release
<SteveA> or some other time
<barry> BjornT: what do you think is a reasonable amount of time (as a goal) per week to devote to reviews?  4h?
<salgado> jthomas, do you get an error when you try to? can you explain what happens to me in private as we're in the middle of a meeting?
<matsubara> jthomas: privmsg me explaining what's going please.
<Rinchen> It's not a bad way to operationalize that need.  It would probably be good to do that during the time we're planning for the next cycle...say week 6-8
<Rinchen> Lessons learned from the previous 6+ weeks will be fresh in our minds
<jthomas> salgado and matsubara: sorry to interrupt, i don't know how to private message, meet in #launchpad-bad please?
<SteveA> Rinchen: great, let's try that.  please add it to the calendar.  basically it's having nominations sent to the review team leader, then having a meeting of the review team to decide what to do with the nominations.
<lifeless> bjornt [pong
<salgado> I think Rinchen can help us to define a reasonable amount of a time we should devote to reviews every week
<BjornT> lifeless: i was pinging you for the reviewer meeting, in case you wanted to join in.
<lifeless> that would be good. we have ben tracking the time taken in the review messages for   awhile
<salgado> based on the amount of time people reported to have spent on reviews in the past weeks
<lifeless> BjornT: I do, I do
<SteveA> I suggest (based on nothing but a gut feeling), start with 90 mins per day available, and see how it goes for a couple of weeks...
<flacoste> i have a dedicated review time each day
<flacoste> at the end of the day just after tea break
<lifeless> the push back mechanism is already explicitly declared; people do need to follow it though - perhaps there is a psycological bias against saying 'I'm overloaded right now' ?
<BjornT> yeah. i've found it the past that other reviewers have pushed back their work, and i've felt bad for doing the same, since that would overload the remaining reviewers too much
<BjornT> i think it's better to have something more or less clearly defined, so that we can decide whether we need more reviewers.
<lifeless> its been on my todo to do the math based on the reivews list for a while. If Rinchen can do It I'll be very grateful
<BjornT> i usually forgot to note down how long re-reviews took, though.
<salgado> how about we keep reporting the time we spent on reviews every week and then a few weeks from now we establish (based on these numbers) a reasonable amount of time people should spent reviewing. then when you've spent all your review time for a week and still have branches on your queue you'd push them to the general queue
<salgado> somebody with free review-time could pick them up
<Rinchen> I've been saving the data from the weeklies so I can attempt to plot out something simple and compare it with the volume on the queue. The key factor is going to be that there will be two heavy review weeks - one before each release week.
<salgado> if they're left on the general queue it means we need to increase the time people spend doing reviews or the number of reviewers
<lifeless> salgado: I think it should happen daily. doing it weekly I feel will produce jags of high latency branches for people
<Rinchen> For the record, I am not in favour of letting reviews stagnate on the needs-review queue.
<kiko> nobody wants that
<lifeless> Rinchen: I think no-one is.
<salgado> lifeless, yeah, that'd be much better
<lifeless> Rinchen: can you process the current numbers and give an estimate of review-time-total-per-week?
<lifeless> Rinchen: that at least ballparks it
<Rinchen> lifeless, yes sir. 
<Rinchen> I don't know how easy it will be to compare that to branch sizes but I'll poke around to see if I can find an easy way to do that too.  I'd love to have a metric for this.  e.g.  For every 200 lines of diff, it will take 30 mins of a reviewer.
<SteveA> well
<lifeless> Rinchen: we have that data at the time of the review; I dont know that we preserve it. It may be that we should ask the review to note the count from pending-reviews in the eview.
<SteveA>  + and change lines are harder than - lines
<lifeless> that said, I have a very strong feeling that its non-linear
<SteveA> and reviewing tests is different from reviewing application code
<BjornT> IME, it's definitely non-linear
<SteveA> for tests, you're reviewing whether it is truely testing functionality, and testing the right functionality
<Rinchen> yes, I also believe it's non-linear.
<SteveA> for app code, you're reading whether it makes sense and hangs together well
<barry> and if you fire up launchpad.dev and poke around on u/i, it can also be pretty time consuming (but i think very useful too)
<Rinchen> I still would like to approximate that though if it's easy enough to do. 
<BjornT> the larger the diff is, the more times i have to go through the whole diff to understand the changes.
<Rinchen> right
<BjornT> ok, i guess that's enough discussion on this subject for now.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<SteveA> I want to announce that I found a great line in "waiting for godot" by samuel beckett
<SteveA> Estragon: Oh, tray bong, tray tray tray bong.
<SteveA> could come in handy in code reviews.
<barry> SteveA: while doing code reviews?
<lifeless> nice
<lifeless> terrible accent though
<barry> :)
<kiko> waiting for godot is depressing
<kiko> why are you mentioning it here, SteveA?
<SteveA> I don't think it is depressing.
<kiko> I find that even more depressing
<BjornT> i must have missed that line, or it might not have been present in the lithuanian version of that play
<BjornT> anyway, meeting ended. thanks for being here!
<barry> BjornT: thanks!
<flacoste> thanks BjornT!
<SteveA> thanks everyone.  I think we made a lot of progress in this meeting.
<kiko> yes
<kiko> we made many electrons move through the wires!
<ubotu> New bug: #116452 in malone "Malone Can't Handle Large File Attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116452
<ubotu> New bug: #116454 in malone "Add a milestone view for an IProject" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116454
<kiko> thanks bjornT
<HlTMAN> hi
<LaserJock> kiko: you around?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> how are you jordan?
<LaserJock> oh fine
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> And a wonderful morning it is, no more flooding
<radix> hooray
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> SteveA, I'm going out. I'm tired of this office!
<lifeless> Sarah_ has your nick gotten confused
<matt001> Hi, I have a question on Updatde OpenPGP Keys under my profile on Launchpad.
<thumper> morning
<matt001> I have created an OpenPGP key.  If I ever reinstall my operating system, will I loose this key of my computer?
<LarstiQ> matt001: I'd very much encourage backing up your (secret) key to a safe offline medium.
<matt001> thank you LarstiQ
<surak> I have a question.. May a shareware project use launchpad's structure?
<bac> surak: Launchpad is for open source projects.
<bac> surak: What is the project you'd like to host?
<surak> that's an official position? I saw shareware products which later opened to foss
<LarstiQ> What exactly does shareware entail in this context?
<surak> bac: it's not me. The main developer of MailPlane is interested on launchpad's bug management system
* LarstiQ has seen proprietary software which later opened up
<bac> surak: Please have the developer contact us here on IRC so we can see what we can arrange.  Is it in his plans to open the project in the near future?
<surak> MailPlane is a macos-only application which turns gmail in a sort-of desktop application. It handles mailto: links, drag-and-drop attachments and so on
<surak> bac: I have no idea if he plans to open the application, unfortunately. As most of mac shareware, he will probably make some money on it before :)
<bac> surak: OK.  If Ruben is interested in pursuing it, please have him contact me.  Thanks!
<surak> Do you know him? Or just saw the name on webpage?
<bac> surak: just checked out his web page.  :)
#launchpad 2007-05-24
<LarstiQ> surak: do be aware that most of how he'll be using launchpad will be in the open.
<surak> LarstiQ : I understand.
<surak> bac, LarstiQ, 
<surak> thanks for your attention. Good night!
<LarstiQ> ciao!
<bac> good night surak
<matt001> Hi, Im trying to sign the code of conduct, however I have having a problem with the OpenPGP keys part
<matt001> I think that I have sent the key to keyserver.ubuntu.com, but that was 2 hours ago
<matt001> however I get an error handling request when querying the ubuntu key server
<laszlok> hey launchpad people, is there anyway to offer to mentor *all* bugs in my project (without clicking them one by one)?
<laszlok> how about an "Offer to mentor for this project" which would apply to everything, and then I can figure out the details when someone wants to be mentored shows up
<mpt> laszlok, not at the moment unfortunately
<mpt> but you can add words to that effect to the project description
<mpt> matt001, if you still have that problem, perhaps you could ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mpt> so people can help you solve it when they're awake
<laszlok> k thanks mpt
<matt001> thank you
<mpt> kiko-afk, that idea of yours for letting people enter why they're leaving Launchpad is brilliant
<matt001> Hi, is there an offical kubuntu project in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> matt001: it's ubuntu
<LaserJock> specifically, Kubuntu comes from the ubuntu software repos so most of the bug tracking, repo management, etc. is done in the same place
<matt001> I see, I've found the kubuntu Users group that I have joined, thank you
<kiko-afk> mpt, thanks!
<kiko-afk> out for dinner, bbiab
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: great pictures
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: (of UDS)
<ajmitch> ooh, where?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikidonk/499593693/in/set-72157600217895060/
<ajmitch> heh, kikidonk != kiko
<Hobbsee> someone posted it in -sevilla earlier :P
<Hobbsee> so i've got no idea who kikodonk is, if it's not kiko
<ajmitch> another mad frenchman, telepathy hacker
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> which might explain some more of the gnome-type people pictures.
<Hobbsee> okay, ignore what i said then.
<ajmitch> belgian, sorry
<carlos_> morning
<pochu> Hi there! Is there any problem with librarian.lp.net? It doesn't load here, but every other lp page opens fine.
<seb128> launchpad seems to have problems
<seb128> it's sloooooow
<pochu> And it's giving proxy errors for librarian.lp.net
<pochu> Works now :)
<mpt> bac, was my feedback on the download page design useful?
<bac> mpt: yes, in parts, thank you.
<bac> i don't think i'd given you complete context, so some of what you suggested wasn't applicable
<bac> i'm open to further improvements, of course
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> moin
<TeTeT> is there any way to remove a deactivated member of a team, e.g. it is no longer listed on +members?
<salgado> TeTeT, not yet, but since the status is deactivated (s)he is not actually a member
<salgado> I have a branch which make that clearer by listing inactive members as "Former members"
<TeTeT> salgado: ok, so it's safe to leave them alone
<salgado> yep, it is
<TeTeT> how do I add a milestone for a project?
<lifeless> jamesh: are you still allocating reviews? I get back next week.
<lifeless> Spads: you should be back to normal now in terms of reviews - you still have a holiday listed
<lifeless> Spads: sorry
<lifeless> spiv: ^ meant you
<lifeless> salgado: can I ask for an insta-review?
<salgado> lifeless, sure. can it be in 15 minutes?
<lifeless> kk
<TeTeT> let me rephrase my question: how do I get to +milestones without entering the URL manually?
<salgado> TeTeT, the top-level menu has an item which links to milestones
<salgado> TeTeT, the "Active milestones" portlet also has a link to that page
<TeTeT> salgado: the top-level as in overview/code/bugs/...?
<salgado> TeTeT, no, that's not a menu. the (well hidden?) menu is displayed when you hover the mouse over the breadcrumbs on the top of the page
<TeTeT> salgado: oerks, thanks
<TeTeT> salgado: so I see there is no milestone
<TeTeT> I go to blueprints, select one and want to register it's implementation as milestone, but this does not seem to be the right place
<Rinchen> OgMaciel, congrats dude.
<OgMaciel> thanks Rinchen
<OgMaciel> :)
<sinzui> I don't think the developer meeting date in the topic is right. Maybe I'm a week late.
<kiko> hello hello
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 24 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<statik> hi
<statik> am I in the right place?
<danilos> statik: yeah, you just picked the wrong time ;)
<Rinchen> statik, feeling better?
* statik runs for his life
<statik> Rinchen: yes, thanks
<carlos> danilos: I don't see the "filter option for 'new suggestions'" bug
<danilos> carlos: I'd spec that up, I don't think there's a bug... or do you think a bug is enough?
<Rinchen> statik, great.  Cool tool alert: http://us.kensington.com/html/12632.html
<Rinchen> statik - fits inside your pcmcia slot :-) 
<carlos> danilos: a bug should be enough, it's not so complex, is it?
<danilos> carlos: no, ok
<statik> Rinchen: neat! will it work with ekiga, or does it need special software on the PC?
<Rinchen> statik, I'll let you know when it arrives next week. :-)   Just Stephane's program should do the trick.
<carlos> SteveA: meeting time?
<SteveA> welcome to this week's Launchpad Developers' meeting!
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating launchpad development
<kiko> clap clap
<SteveA> who is here today?
<flacoste> me
<mpt> me
<schwuk> me
<jonathank> me
<barry> me
<BjornT> me
<Rinchen> me
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<adeuring> me
<bigjools> me
<mthaddon> me
<statik> me
<carlos> me
<sinzui> me
<jtv> me
<bac> me
<matsubara> me
<allenap> me
<kiko> me
<stu1> me
<ddaa> me
<mwhudson> me
<SteveA> mwhudson: ?
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> 20-odd people
<cprov> me
<mpt> Yes, we're very odd
<SteveA> Rinchen: ?
<Rinchen> <Rinchen> me
<SteveA> so you are, thanks
* kiko throws SteveA a lunette
<Rinchen> I'm seeing double.
<SteveA> with so many people, I'd like to ask that people look out for their team-mates at these meetings
<SteveA> be responsible for seeing that your team-mates are here
* kiko looks for his partner in crime
<cprov> lifeless apologizes, he will be 20 min late.
<SteveA> on to het agenda
<statik> ack
* barry pokes barry: hey!  pay attention!
<SteveA> um, the agenda.  getting a bit dutch there
<jtv> :-)
<SteveA> mrevell sends apologies -- on vacation
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production update (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DB update (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Encouraging more pre-implementation phone calls (barry)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> I have a note about the meeting agenda.  When you add items to the meeting agenda, please preserve the line:
<matsubara> jamesh: ping?
<SteveA>   * your item (name)
<SteveA> rather than replacing it with your proposed item
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<barry> SteveA: oops
<jamesh> pong
<SteveA> same time next week
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> who will have difficulty attending?
<jamesh> matsubara: sorry, wasn't watching the clock
<SteveA> ok 
<SteveA> * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * SteveA to mail a formal announcement to the list about monthly releases
<SteveA>  * stub to rebuild `TeamParticipation` table
<SteveA> I sent the announcement
<salgado> was it agreed to rebuild that table? I don't remember that
<stu1> Problem sorted without rebuilding
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA>  * OOPS report from matsubara 
<mpt> salgado, matsubara declared it to be a MeetingAction.
<matsubara> mpt, yes I followed up with stub after the meeting and stub solved it without rebuilding.
<mpt> great
<matsubara> thanks stub for sorting that out
<matsubara> thanks BjornT for fixing bug 102862.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102862 in malone "OOPS when trying to file a bug from a product series page" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102862 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 86361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<matsubara> stub, bug 86361 is assigned to you. I added a couple of more recent OOPSes and increased the importance. Could you take a look? Francis suggested in the report that some indexes might help.
<stub> I'll have a look
<matsubara> thanks stub 
<matsubara> I'm still checking some complains from people trying to file bugs using apport and getting a 500 internal server error.
<matsubara> apart from that, I'm done here SteveA 
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> on the subject of oopses, I want to check, is the librarian connected to our oops infrastructure?
<SteveA> as in, if the librarian has a problem, do we get an oops report?
<matsubara> there's a bug open about it. let me dig the number
<stub> SteveA: No
<ubotu> New bug: #116619 in blueprint "Oops adding blueprint to a product series" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116619
<SteveA> ok.  I'd like to see this done in for the next release, if that's possible.
<mpt> bug 86185?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86185 in launchpad "Librarian "500 Internal server error"s (when uploading) should generate an OOPS, and include the OOPS code in the error to the client." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86185
<matsubara> thanks mpt 
<matsubara> that one
<SteveA> MeetingAction: kiko, get this fix scheduled for some release soon
<SteveA> pretty please
<SteveA>  * Bug report, Rinchen
<Rinchen> I have 3 for today. 
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - stub - 2007-03-07 - Critical, in progress. Stu to invalidate sessions. Code cherrypicked 2007-05-17 so this should happen shortly. stub, will that close with the current roll-out?
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, in progress. Bug needs to be updated.   Tom, how is this progressing? I see they released the domains.
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<stub> Rinchen: Still in progress. Code landing with pqm now.
<Rinchen> Bug #115174, first reported on 2007-05-17, (Private), mwhudson - Critical, not started. ddaa/mwhudson - How soon can you get to this? Will this require a cherry pick?
<ubotu> Bug 115174 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/115174 is private
<Rinchen> stub, great, thanks
<mwhudson> Rinchen: it's fixed as of a couple of hours ago
<Rinchen> mwhudson, great, thanks. 
<ddaa> yay for no test suite or pqm :/
<mthaddon> Rinchen: domain has just been purchased, so I'll be pushing ahead with this now
<ddaa> makes it quicker to fix things sometimes...
<mwhudson> it doesn't require a cherry pick as it's not RF code, nor run on lpnet servers
<Rinchen> mthaddon, great, thanks.
<Rinchen> mwhudson, ok. Got it.
<Rinchen> Thanks
<kiko> Rinchen, note my MeetingAction above
<Rinchen> SteveA, back to you
<Rinchen> kiko, right-o
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> no new bugs tags were proposed
<SteveA>  * Production update (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Ready to rollout beta apache load balancer (Apache 2.2 now installed on gandwana)
<mthaddon> Launchpadlibrarian.net domain has been purchased, so need to proceed with that
<mthaddon> Upcoming Production rollout (today - how are we looking for that after testing yesterday, kiko?)
<mthaddon> Need to also get demo and staging OOPSes to devpad (not really production, but related)
<SteveA> let's rename this meeting section to "operational systems report"
<SteveA> mthaddon: tell me when you've finished
<mpt> ok
<kiko> mthaddon, I'll be able to make this call later today
<mthaddon> ok, thx kiko
<kiko> mthaddon, I am waiting for results from celso and rosetta and matsubara
<mthaddon> I'm done, SteveA
<kiko> if it's a disaster
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<kiko> we will reconsider the date
<kiko> but the branch is cut anyway
<SteveA>  * DB update (stub)
<stub> Database change freeze is again in affect.
<stub> This cycle db changes will need to be in my review queue about a week before db freeze is lifted, to give me time to go through all proposed changes with sabdfl. Dates will be emailed to the mailing list when they are known :)
<SteveA> (rename to DBA report)
<Rinchen> FYI, the DB Open weeks are  highlighted on the calendar but exact dates are TBD.
<SteveA> please put dates on the release calendar
<stub> ok
<SteveA> when you know them
<SteveA> so, no unexpected downtime or any problems to report from the ops or dba side?
<SteveA> I miss the "everything has been running smoothly" announcement
<cprov> kiko: thumbs up for PPA & main-distro tasks. Everything looks fine after a SoyuzSystemTest round.
<stub> db has been running smoothly :)
<kiko> cprov, congratulations! and thanks a lot to elmo for the key help yesterday.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<Rinchen> Good news in this area.  Several requests have been resolved this week.
<cprov> kiko: indeed, I got the builders running just in time.
<Rinchen> I'm tracking 2 high priorities.
<Rinchen> 27951 - Elliot's prototyping machine 
<Rinchen> 27816 - "allow outgoing FTP from vostok" [WWW]  Bug 109441
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<ddaa> thanks, anything I can do to help that go forward?
<Rinchen> mthaddon, fyi I'm getting 503s on LP if you could check.
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> matthew is not here, so we'll skip this
<mthaddon> Rinchen: will do
<ddaa> I mean (RT 27816)
<SteveA>  * Encouraging more pre-implementation phone calls (barry)
<barry> we want to encourage launchpad devs to do more pre-implementation phone calls
<barry> phone calls (voice contact) is preferable to irc
<barry> you should do these calls even for trivial bug fixes or features; it's okay to ask "this is trivial, do you agree?"
<barry> you can do these calls with any other lp dev, in fact it's encouraged that everyone participate.
<barry> think of this as virtual pair programming in a sense
<SteveA> the nice thing about voice calls is that it provides a place for a reviewer and you to discuss the scope of the work, how it links with other things in launchpad, and so on, but briefly, dynamically looking at what's needed in a particular case
<carlos> barry: so no need to have it with a reviewer?
<barry> carlos: correct
<carlos> ok
<barry> reviewers will ask you if you've done a pre-imple call, and the PendingReviews page has an additional line in the template now
<barry> See PreMergeReviews for a fuller discussion, and i'll be sending out an email later today
<mwhudson> is the expectation to just turn up in launchpad-code and say "i need someone to have a pre-impl call with", or find someone appropriate?
<SteveA> although there's no need to have it with a reviewer, do choose someone who is experienced in that area of launchpad, or in designs in general
<SteveA> mwhudson: choose someone and ask them
<SteveA> mwhudson: and if they can't do it, choose someone else and ask them
<mwhudson> SteveA: ok
<danilos> and if they can't do it, choose SteveA and ask him :)
<mthaddon> Rinchen: intermittent or constant - there were some issues on nagios, but I checked each app server out and it seems fine now
<SteveA> I'm very happy to be asked to do pre-implementation calls
<Rinchen> FYI this is also recommended in the general dev process: "The developer should have a pre-implementation discussion with a reviewer. This is recommended and it is preferred that this be done via a voice call."
<Rinchen> mthaddon, intermittent
<stub> Is there any particular reason this has to be voice? I hate discussing code changes on phones - I find it much harder to articulate in that medium than, say, IRC or email.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: can you let me know if you get any more - seems to have cleared up now...
<Rinchen> re: pre-imp - although we could change the reference to reviewer there. Barry, that'll be your call.
<Rinchen> mthaddon, yes sir, thanks.
<SteveA> stub: the review can have many components in different media.  voice should be one of them.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: nagios is confirming it's all happy again...
<stub> SteveA: is there any particular reason this has to be voice?
<barry> Rinchen: i like the way SteveA put it; i'll try to work that in
<SteveA> mthaddon: anything in the logs or oopses?
<SteveA> stub: yes.
<mthaddon> SteveA: just checking the postgres logs
<SteveA> stub: I'll discuss that with you in a voice call if you like.
<Rinchen> mthaddon, fwiw, ubotu also had 1.
<barry> one other thing i like about it not having to be a reviewer is that it gets everyone involved in the process, improves design skills and gets more people familar with how the system works
<stub> I think it better stated in the meeting or people won't know what in particular they need to be focusing in the voice calls.
<mthaddon> SteveA: saw one statement timeout in postgres logs, other than that, nothing major
<SteveA> barry: I agree with that.  I recommend that you find someone who has a different level of experience to you.
<SteveA> barry: so we get less experienced members of the team talking with more experienced.
<barry> +1
<SteveA> also, seek to have these across different domains of launchpad
<SteveA> sometimes, anyway
<SteveA> mix it up
<SteveA> stub: I have yet to understand the motivation behind your question.  So, we can discuss it in a call, and you can report back to the next meeting.
<stub> ok
<SteveA> so, do we have particular actions out of this...?
<SteveA>  - extra information on the pending reviews page
<SteveA>  - amendment to docs on how to develop on launchpad
<barry> SteveA: i will update the wiki pages and send an email to launchpad@
<stub> ACTION ITEM: stub to discuss rational for voice calls as opposed to other mediums with stevea and report
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> thanks barry 
<SteveA> moving on
<barry> i think we should have an agenda item for the next meeting (or next few meetings) to track how this is going, if people have problems with it, need more or less process, etc.
<SteveA> barry: okay, please add it as a proposed item for the next meeting
<SteveA> moving on
<SteveA> kiko: do you have anything to say about the development cycle stuff?
<SteveA> or Rinchen ?
<SteveA> any announcements related to where we are in the development cycle
<Rinchen> All 1.1.6 milestones need to be rounded out today if at all possible. We're presenting to management tomorrow morning.
<SteveA> "morning" is kinda ambiguous
<SteveA> considering our spread across timezones
<SteveA> can you be more specific?
<Rinchen> Ah true.  Morning US, afternoon GMT
<Rinchen> 15:00 GMT iirc
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure
<salgado> DONE: Fixed a bunch of bugs on launchpad-*-dependencies packages and some more work on bug 70519
<salgado> TODO: Finish bug 70519 and start with bug 2773
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: DBA stuff, single sign on, triage, cleanup blueprints & bugs from former employees, oops reports, prep for Apache load balancer, bzr0.16 rollout, log ac
<matsubara> tivity for cron scripts (not yet reviewed), storm fixes to help with LP migration, DB config changes.
<matsubara> TODO: more single sign on, more triage, staging tests, Apache load balancer installation on beta, launchpadlibrarian.net setup, hook new database config stuff into test infrastructure, more storm migration stuff.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2773 in launchpad "Let someone delete/remove/close their account" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2773 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<jtv> TEAM: Translations
<jtv> DONE: Rolled out #83801, #88873, #112314, TranslationImportQueuePriorities
<jtv> TODO: Finish testing, fallout: #116196, #116200; import queue UI filters
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker
<flacoste> DONE: specs discussion, allows to filter-out English requests in searches, add rationale to answer tracker notifications, cycle planning
<flacoste> TODO: cycle planning, get rationale branch reviewed and land it, land English filtering branches
<flacoste> BLOCKED: reversal of DB patch by stub/sabdlf blocks landing of answer contacts that do not want to support English
<allenap> TEAM: bug tracker
<allenap> DONE: Bjorn was planning for release, checking specs have enough info, helping out, doing code reviews, and assigning bugs to next milestone. David, Abel and Gavin were bug fixing. David has 2 branches in review which should land early next week. Gavin landed bug 112315 and db changes for bug 106984.
<allenap> TODO: Bjorn - Bug permissions for MOTU; Abel - bug 6572; David - bug 116367, bug 116369, preliminary hardware db stuff; Gavin - bug 106984, bug 81014
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists
<barry> DONE: had review of phase 3 spec w/joey and steve.
<barry> TODO: one more round of updates, and then review w/mark
<barry> BLOCKED: still having trouble merging changes to sourcecode/mailman
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112315 in launchpad "OffsiteFormPostError raised for referer with square braces in query" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112315 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization
<statik> DONE: vacation, reviews, landed file downloads, spec writing, sf integration, planning for next release cycle, blueprints bug fixing.
<statik> TODO: more blueprints for next release cycle, reviews, private bugs.
<statik> BLOCKED: no. 
<ubotu> Bug 106984 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/106984 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with open upstream tasks" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6572 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116367 in malone "Apport should be able to report private bugs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116367 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116369 in malone "Apport should be able to subscribe people to bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116369 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<ubotu> Bug 106984 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/106984 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ddaa> TEAM: Code Antipodeans
<ddaa> DONE: auto-bug-branch DB refactoring, smartserver on the supermirror, some private branch UI work, release planning, Raised RT (#28084) about securing supermirror access over http.
<ddaa> TODO: finish work on smartserver on supermirror, refactor private branch branches following DB change agreed with sabdfl
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Answers spec feedback and interface design, bug page work
<mpt> TODO: login/registration redesign, finish bug page
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TEAM: Soyuz
<cprov> DONE: PPA (DB + compatibilty) and general fixing
<cprov> TODO: Deploy PPA & BuildMaster sprint
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> TEAM: Code Europeans
<ddaa> DONE: sprint, small loggerhead bugs, discuss packaging imports, discuss mailman import, supermirror/importd doc, release planning.
<ddaa> TODO: branch-puller activity reporting, finish bye-bye-hct, finish supermirror/importd doc, code import speccing,
<ddaa> BLOCKED: RT 27816 - "allow outgoing FTP from vostok"
<Rinchen> flacoste, barry ddaa - blocked
<SteveA> barry: let's see if we can get mthaddon and lifeless to sort that out
<barry> SteveA: mthaddon did try to help, i think we decided it's a lifeless issue
<SteveA> lifeless: will you help barry with this today?
<lifeless> looking
<SteveA> ddaa: I appreciate your "Code Europeans" report this week.  I want to see one team three sentences for the bzrlp team next week.
<stub> SteveA: Do we have a voice call today?
<lifeless> I will help. I was unaware that it was an issue.
<SteveA> stub: yes, infrastructure team call.
<jamesh> barry: is it possible that you aren't using quite the right pqm branch? (have a slash at the end when you shouldn't, or vice versa?
<ddaa> SteveA: you mean combining europeans and antipodeans?
<ddaa> SteveA: talk about post meeting
<SteveA> one report, one bzrlp team
<barry> jamesh: anything's possible.  i'm sure it's some function of "barry.is_doing_something_stupid"
<SteveA> any other issues
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks everyone!
<ddaa> SteveA: combining the reports meaningfully is hard.
<ddaa> Because of timezones it's hard for the two groups to coordinate.
<ddaa> And practically, we do not.
<ddaa> maybe because we have different line managers, I dunno...
<jamesh> barry: mwhudson was having trouble submitting merges to cscvs, and fixed it by removing a trailing slash on the pqm_branch
<SteveA> ddaa: let tim assemble the report, and you present it at the meeting
<SteveA> ddaa: talk with tim about it please
<ddaa> okay, next time I see him...
<ddaa> (or email, I guess)
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<barry> jamesh: cool, thanks
<jamesh> barry: you might have run into a completely different problem, but it is worth checking
<barry> jamesh: i think it's related to what i'm branching and what i'm trying to merge into, but honestly i'm not sure
<ubotu> New bug: #116637 in rosetta "No templates shown to rosetta admins while distro opening in progress" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116637
<ubotu> New bug: #116641 in rosetta "Provide filter 'messages with new suggestions' on +translate page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116641
<ubotu> New bug: #116515 in launchpad-answers "Ticket Status should be displayed when ticket is displayed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116515
<LaserJock> oh shoot, the LP dev meeting was this morning wasn't it?
<matsubara> yes LaserJock 
<LaserJock> at least I have a log ;-)
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hola Hobbsee 
<Fjodor> Is something wrong with launchpad? I can't seem to register a bug
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #115551 in launchpad "fix entry for mirror Ftp-chg-ru" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115551
<lifeless> how can we turn an autocreated person into a team?
<salgado> we can't
<lifeless> ok, now for the real answer
<kiko> that's a bug. I think I asked salgado to focus on that for some upcoming release.
<salgado> you didn't
<thumper> morning
<salgado> you asked me to focus on allowing people to disable their accounts
<kiko> for /some/ upcoming release? :)
<salgado> well, it's assigned to me, if that counts
<lifeless> so, theres a team created by the upload of a bzr package maintained by the pkg-maint-bazaar team, which is an alioth team.
<lifeless> I think that that should be reflected in launchpad by a bzr-packaging team with the alioth email as the team mail address
<kiko> lifeless, you will need to hack the Person entry
<kiko> add a teamowner
<kiko> that might work
<lifeless> okay, I'll look tomorrow when I'm awake
<kiko> salgado, tell me off if I'm wrong
<lifeless> sould I file a spec about this if its not there already? Seems like a possibly common thing
<kiko> lifeless, I have other teams that need that done as well...
<kiko> lifeless, there's a bug filed
<salgado> kiko, I think you tried doing that manually and it didn't work very well,no?
<lifeless> kiko: well I'll fiddle on staging first, possibly make a cript for it
<salgado> maybe you tried through the web UI? I don't remember
<kiko> salgado, I never tried
<kiko> lifeless, sounds cool, nice idea
<lifeless> there isn't a webui for it :). teamparticipation probably needs a manual tweak to include the new owner
<lifeless> tomorrow 
<kiko> lifeless, the owner doesn't need to be a member
<kiko> so it should be all fine
<lifeless> kiko: I thought the team owner got included automatically
<lifeless> anyhow.
<lifeless> I'm going to head.
<kiko> lifeless, no, the team owner can leave the team, and he isn't a "participant" then
<kiko> you take it easy
<lifeless> I see. 
<ubotu> New bug: #116691 in launchpad "Please support tags in rfc822 output for bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116691
#launchpad 2007-05-25
<ubotu> New bug: #116711 in malone "Incorrect plurality in ticket reporting message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116711
<ubotu> New bug: #116715 in launchpad-bazaar "Suggestions for branch subscription email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116715
<carlos> morning
<beuno> mornin' carlos   :D
<beuno> carlos: have you managed to squeeze in the rosetta stats into the release schedule yet?
<carlos> Not yet, sorry, we have now monthly schedules and we were not able to schedule it yet:
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+milestone/1.1.6
<beuno> carlos: I see, I'll get notified through launchpad when it's assigned then?   (I was under the impression I couldn't see what was on schedule)
<carlos> beuno: I think launchpad doesn't send emails when a spec is added to a milestone
<carlos> which It would be taken as a bug...
<carlos> at least I was not notified when I added some specs to next milestone
<beuno> carlos: maybe I'll wait until you asign it and make sure, then file it?
<carlos> don't worry, I will file it
<beuno> great, thanks
<beuno> I'm needing the rosetta stats a bit more now for a project that seems I'm finally getting to an acceptable stage  (see http://ubuntustats.com/index3.html for a sneak peak)
<beuno> but then again, it's not an *important* spec, so no real hurry    :D
<carlos> beuno: we try to implement high priority specs/bugs and some low priority too
<carlos> so everything has a chance to be 'fixed/implemented'
<beuno> carlos: that seems wise, I'll look at the spec occasionally then, thanks again  :D
<carlos> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/116772
<beuno> carlos: great, suscribed
<SteveA> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #116772 in launchpad "Adding a milestone for a blueprint is not notified by email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116772
<Fujitsu> It's SteveA! Run!
* LaserJock runs like the wind
<LaserJock> but smacks into an OOPS and falls unconcious
<LongPointyStick> oh no!  SteveA!
<LongPointyStick> uni wifi is broken.  sigh.
<SteveA> hi LongPointyStick
<LongPointyStick> :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<dan_p> Hi There, can anyone help me find out more details as to why a bazaar import seems to be 'stuck' processing?
<spiv> dan_p: mwhudson or ddaa are the best people to ask
<mwhudson> dan_p: hello
<mwhudson> dan_p: which is your project?
<dan_p> hiya, https://launchpad.net/moodle/trunk seems to processing for a long while
<dan_p> I didn't set it up - but i'm interested in using it, I also run the cvs mirror its importing from
<mwhudson> oh moodle
<mwhudson> i think that failed to import properly
<mwhudson> let me check
<dan_p> thanks :)
<LarstiQ> spiv: heya
<spiv> LarstiQ: hello
<LarstiQ> spiv: do you have the photos from the sprint available somewhere?
<mwhudson> dan_p: yes, the import ran for something like 20 hours and then broke in a mysterious way :/
<spiv> LarstiQ: not available, I need to figure out if I'm going to run a gallery site or just use flickr... but first I need to get my wedding photos online!
<spiv> LarstiQ: I should have them up somewhere sometime next week
<mwhudson> and pub crawl photos!
<spiv> mwhudson: ditto :)
<mwhudson> spiv: did i mention that jenni managed to lose her camera after we left them that night?
<spiv> mwhudson: ouch, no
<spiv> That sucks
<mwhudson> yes
<LarstiQ> spiv: cool
<mwhudson> i can imagine how they might not have been paying attention ...
<spiv> Not unheard of on a night like that...
<spiv> A Australian friend of mine left his rather expensive DSLR in a bar in Texas in not dissimilar circumstances.
<dan_p> mwhudson: Curious - is there anything I can do to help it complete?
<mwhudson> not sure, to be honest
<mwhudson> importing from CVS involves a lot of black magic
<mwhudson> (as you can probably imagine)
<dan_p> heh, fair enough
<mwhudson> dan_p: also, i'm fairly new at working with the code import system
<mwhudson> dan_p: it's fine when it works :)
<dan_p> heh - I am totally new to it all, I was just investigating bazaar and looked to see if I could use launchpad to track upstream ;)
<mwhudson> well, that's certainly one of the things it is for
<mwhudson> cscvs.bzr.AlreadyAddedError: Tried to add already versioned name. tree=u'/...' relpath='mod/data/field/text/\\'
<mwhudson> that's bizarre -- trying to add a file called \
<mwhudson> ?
<dan_p> :S very strange..
<mwhudson> oh, it seems that there really was a file called \ in the cvs repo at some point
<mwhudson> which bzr doesn't support
<mwhudson> i guess that means the import isn't going to work :/
<dan_p> oh yes indeed (http://moodle.cvs.sourceforge.net/moodle/moodle/mod/data/field/text/%5C?hideattic=0&view=log
<dan_p> :(
<dan_p> thanks for looking into that
<mwhudson> i _guess_ someone could file a support ticket on sf to remove the \,v file or whatever
<dan_p> hmm, I will file a moodle issue. sf have been a bit unresponsive recently I believe though
<mwhudson> dan_p: yeah, i wouldn't want to be in the business of hosting 100000 or so cvs repos either :-)
<mwhudson> there's a bzr bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/58180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58180 in bzr "support filenames like C:\FOO.TXT" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<mwhudson> so if that gets fixed the import should be tried again
<dan_p> ta - whats the correct way to re-request an import?
<mwhudson> file a question on launchpad-bazaar
<mwhudson> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion
<gacek> hello, anyone there?
<mwhudson> patience
<ubotu> New bug: #116790 in launchpad "too easy to change answers contact, too hard to change back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116790
<Fujitsu> mwhudson: Hah. Not going to happen.
<mwhudson> Fujitsu: ?
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> thought you were talking about the bug
<mwhudson> (i just filed it)
<Fujitsu> That's a nice bug.
<mwhudson> dan_p: ok, i've set things up in our usual "import failed because of a bug" state
<mwhudson> (including a mention on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests)
<mwhudson> dan_p: sorry to disappoint
<dan_p> don't worry! I've filled a bug to see what others think about requesting the removal of the file from the repo 
<mwhudson> hmm, except i linked to completely the wrong bug
<kiko> lol
<mwhudson> kiko: hu
<mwhudson> hi even
<mwhudson> the kiwi import still isn't working :/
<seb128> hi
<seb128> does anybody here knows what happened to the ubuntu-7.10 milestone and why?
<cprov> good morning, hackers !
<cprov> allenap: ping
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<allenap> cprov: hi there
<allenap> cprov: or, pong
<cprov> allenap: hey, I've been checking the copypackage test failure 
<allenap> cprov: Ah, I seemed to have resolved that with bigjools...
<cprov> allenap: you should modify the test for now, we have a *serious* problem in our code that deals with binary copy.
<bigjools> cprov: did you find the problem then?
<allenap> cprov: Ah, well, that's different then :)
<cprov> allenap: you must keep the iceweasel _1.0 (source) generating mozilla-firefox_1.0 binary in warty
<cprov> allenap: it exposes the problem in CopyPackage
* Puzzle est away.. [working...]  [t7DS: pager/on logging/on] 
<Fujitsu> iceweasel in warty?
<bigjools> allenap: sorry dude, it looked for all the world like your new sample data was hosed
<allenap> allenap: Dang, I just fixed it :)
<cprov> Fujitsu: it's just the a mocked sampledata for tests. Don't panic ;)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
* Puzzle est de volta... [t7DS: - fora: 4min 51s] 
<danilos> jordi: never, ever, distract carlos while I am nagging him! :P
<ubotu> New bug: #116833 in soyuz "copyTo/supersede/changeOverride API should be in DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116833
* carlos -> lunch
<seb128> kiko: around?
<mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins or less.
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: famous last words :P
<mthaddon> :)
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: its' also the cue for my brain to go "oh, i think i'll try to triage some bugs"
<Hobbsee> "oh wait"
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: damn you.  now i'm going thru my bugmail.
<mthaddon> :)
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: GAH!!!!!!!!!!!   i cant view bugs now!
<Hobbsee> must.  have.  bug.  fix.
<Hobbsee> must.  have.  bug.  fix.  NOW!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<kiko> seb128, Hobbsee: yo
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko :)
<cr3> launchpad.net is currently returning: Sorry, you can't do this right now
<kiko> what's going on
<kiko> cr3, we're doing a release
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : *** Launchpad 1.1.5 release in process *** https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 24 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<seb128> kiko: do you know what happened to the ubuntu-7.10 milestone?
<kiko> seb128, I have no clue.
<seb128> k, so it just vanished
<kiko> seb128, well right now everything's vanished :)
<seb128> right ;)
<kiko> let's look at staging, seb128 
<kiko> seb128, could it have been renamed to "obsolete-milestone"?
<kiko> https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestones
<seb128> kiko: yes, and marked inactive
<seb128> kiko: the question is "why"
<seb128> because we could make use of it ;)
<seb128> there was quite some bugs using it already
<kiko> seb128, I think it's just a matter of you talking to your drivers ;)
<seb128> we had a discussion on #ubuntu-devel that doesn't seem to come from the distro side
<seb128> maybe mdz knows about it
<kiko> seb128, you can be /sure/ that no launchpad admin change it.
<kiko> changed it.
<mdz> I renamed it to obsolete-milestone
<seb128> why?
<seb128> we were sort of using it ;)
<mdz> at the same time that I mailed explaining that we should use bug release targeting instead
<mdz> which was requested by Mark
<seb128> what mail was that?
<mdz> I thought you might ask that
<mdz> I can't find it
<seb128> me neither
<seb128> and we had a discussion on #ubuntu-devel this morning and nobody mentioned it
<seb128> maybe you forgot to send the mail? ;)
<mdz> it's possible, though I clearly remember writing it
<mdz> and it's not in my drafts folder
<mdz> if the message didn't get through, I apologize for that
<seb128> maybe he did and I over-read it, do you remember where you sent it?
<mdz> would have been u-d-a or distro-team
<seb128> kiko: !!
<seb128> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of gnome-panel (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status."
<seb128> is that a joke?
<crimsun> you likely got logged out.
<matsubara> you're not logged in seb128 
<seb128> oh
<seb128> thanks ;)
<seb128> the message is confusing
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 24 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:salgado] : https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 31 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : *** Launchpad 1.1.5 released *** https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 24 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<LaserJock> kiko-fud: are you here yet? :-)
<Rinchen> LaserJock, he's been everywhere today
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I need to talk to him or somebody about PPA
<Rinchen> he or cpro1/cprov are the best
<flacoste> matsubara, salgado: can one of you run the following on staging: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file89YNC0.html ?
<ubotu> New bug: #39880 in soyuz "test_domination.py tests disabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39880
<sacater> is answers down?
<sacater> i get nothing but OOPS messages when I click on 'Find Answers'
<matsubara> sacater: oops id please
<sacater> matsubara: OOPS-510A827  
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/510A827
* matsubara checks. hang on.
<matsubara> sacater: you just found a new bug. thanks for letting me know.
<matsubara> sacater: I'll report it right now.
<matsubara> sacater: as an workaround, try using a search term instead of leaving it empty :-)
<sacater> matsubara: okies
<sacater> matsubara: i normally leave it empty to find as many answers as pos
<matsubara> sacater: bug 116920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116920 in launchpad-answers "Empty search on answers.launchpad.net causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116920
<ubotu> New bug: #116920 in launchpad-answers "Empty search on answers.launchpad.net causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116920
#launchpad 2007-05-26
<LaserJock> is it possible to remove a bug tracker?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, in what way? Disassociate it from a project?
<LaserJock> I want to stop tracking a bug
<LaserJock> I've got a bug report
<LaserJock> it's got 3 Debian bug trackers on it
<LaserJock> I'm going to close the bug
<LaserJock> and I don't want the Debian bugs showing up
<LaserJock> so I guess I should have reworded it
<LaserJock> I want to remove the tracking
<LaserJock> not the bug tracker itself, I think that's the terminology
<LaserJock> Rinchen: does that make sense?
<Rinchen> May I see your bug number? I'll have myself a quick look.
<LaserJock> bug #39200
<Rinchen> well
<Rinchen> you could just open up each bug task and set tracking to manual
<Rinchen> under "remote watch"
<LaserJock> that's kinda what I was thinking
<LaserJock> then I can set it to Rejected
<Rinchen> I'm unsure since I've not actually performed that step myself if the association will still stay. I think it will until you remove the bug entirely from the bug report.
<LaserJock> hmm, I'll give it a go
<Rinchen> e..g  tetex-bin -> remote watch = manual -> Reject  ....tetex-bin will show the bug number but not track it
<Rinchen> btw LaserJock, you can always test the ui elements on staging to see if it does what you want.  It won't email you nor make changes in production
<LaserJock> good point
<LaserJock> it basically did what I wanted
<LaserJock> I set everything to "Rejected" and no tasks show up in the +bugs page
<Rinchen> good, and the remote bug watches are still there
<LaserJock> beautiful
<kiko-fud> hello hello
<LaserJock> hi kiko-fud 
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<kiko-fud> zzzzzz
* kiko-fud waves
<sacater> er hey, is the answers server down?
<sacater> er scratch that
<txwikinger> Is it not possible anymore to search for all answer in all projects?
<sacater> txwikinger: i was the first to report that bug :D, its a bug that i think is being sorted
<sacater> txwikinger: in the meantime i search with 'ubuntu' as a keyword
<txwikinger> ok thanks.. wondered if y'all already noticed :)
<txwikinger> No problem... I can just do all in the project ubuntu... but some people ask questions and somehow assign them to random projects even they should be in ubuntu
<tokj> hi
<rgl> hi
<rgl> I'm having trouble importing my PGP key, can you guys help me?
<rgl> (importing to launchpad)
<LarstiQ> rgl: what's the problem?
<rgl> LarstiQ, I've just tried again, and it worked.  sorry for the fuzz.
<rgl> LarstiQ, the key was already in the server, but for some reason, it was failing to import.
<LaserJock> can I test filing a bug on staging?
<LaserJock> that won't mess up the production DB will it?
<ubotu> New bug: #117055 in malone "launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug doesn't handle binary package searches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117055
<sacater> any more news on that OOPS, the one with answers and an empty search string
<LaserJock> sacater: I think it was turned into a bug report
<sacater> good
<sacater> ty
<Caetanu> any launch pad member?
<Fujitsu> Caetanu: What do you mean? WHat do you want done?
#launchpad 2007-05-27
<gianmt> hi guys is codebrowse down?
<mwh> gianmt: let me look
<mwh> gianmt: indeed, doesn't seem to be running
<mwh> no log entries either, very strange
<mwh> gianmt: do you have a need for codebrowse now?
<mwh> i can kick it, but i'd like to spend a few minutes debugging first
<gianmt> mwh, I don't need it right now don't worry
<gianmt> mwh, thanks
<mwh> i think i hate threads
<mwh> gianmt: restarted
<mwh> don't really know what happened though :/
<Hobbsee> bah.  i wish launchpad gave all duplicate bugs a "duplicated" header, or something.
<Hobbsee> make it easy to filter, without attempting to search the body of a message
<welshbyte> could somebody remind me how to link a bug to a bug in bugzilla.gnome.org? i just can't figure it out
<Hobbsee> also effects upstream, etc?
<Hobbsee> enter the bug URL?
<Hobbsee> say it's gnome bugzilla?
<welshbyte> why does it say it'll notify the rebuntu project? what is that?
<tenco> hi
<tenco> how can i get a list of my comments in launchpad?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I would like to ask if this channel is a good place to talk about bugs in launchpad?
<marcin_ant> I don't see bugs reported by me in launchpad... 
<marcin_ant> where can I talk about it/report it?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is there any way to list applications that have unfinished translations in a certain language?
<beuno> busfahrer: I think the only way is to go to that languages page (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/es for example), and go through the list looking in the "untranslated"
<thumper> morning all
#launchpad 2008-05-19
<mtaylor> is there a sensible way to specifiy how to find tarballs hosted on launchpad in a debian/watch file for use with uscan? 
<mtaylor> this link: http://launchpad.net/quoins/1.0/1.0.14/+download/Quoins-1.0.14.tar.gz - translated to this: http://launchpad.net/quoins/1.0/(.*)/+download/Quoins-(.*)\.tar\.gz didn't quite work out
<spiv> mtaylor: I guess you could screenscrape https://edge.launchpad.net/quoins/+download
<spiv> s/edge.//
<mtaylor> hrm
<spiv> It would be good to do better than that, though.
<mtaylor> yes. I don't really want to do that
<spiv> Working nicely with debian/watch files sounds like a useful feature.
<mtaylor> I'm honestly suprised it hasn't come up already
<spiv> Perhaps file a bug report for that?
<mtaylor> ok
<mtaylor> done
<spiv> mtaylor: thanks!
<mtaylor> my pleasure - always love creating work for folks
<spiv> :)
<lpd79> Hi all, I have a question about PPA. Would this be a good place to ask?
<RAOF> lpd79: Yes.
<thumper> some would say this is the best place to ask
<lpd79> OK, I have a source package with the latest changelog entry pointing to unstable
<lpd79> I uploaded it to ~lpname/ubuntu/hardy
<lpd79> and it created hardy packages
<lpd79> But when I tried to upload the same package to ~lpname/ubuntu/gutsy, I got a reject
<lpd79> Is this not a good way to create binaries for both gutsy and hardy from the same source package?
<lpd79> I learned this method (~lpname/ubuntu/distro) from https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<lpd79> The reject said "is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload"
<lpd79> But I'm quite sure I uploaded to ~lpname/ubuntu/gutsy
<lpd79> OK, I'll stop now :)
<RAOF> lpd79: I'm not sure, but I _think_ you can copy from sections of your PPA now.
<RAOF> However, yes.  You need to make source changes (namely, change the distribution and version) to upload to more than one pocket.
<lpd79> Ah, I found the copy packages, I'll give it a spin
<lpd79> Thanks RAOF
<lpd79> Though I think uploading to a different directory (implying a different section) should ideally work
<lpd79> Oops. I did Copy packages, and it queued them for Gutsy. Then I reloaded the page (in Opera, this would be a GET request, even if the initial form was a POST)
<lpd79> And now there are two pending packages for the same destination (Gutsy). Looks like launchpad doesn't have GET idempotence
<lpd79> And there seems to be no way to cancel a request
<RAOF> Oops
<wgrant> lpd79: Your browser is bad. It's a POST request, and at least Firefox prompts about it.
<wgrant> And I believe there are tests to ensure that GET requests don't mutate anything.
<Hobbsee> oh goody.  time to write another hate mail.
<\sh> Hobbsee, hmm?
<Hobbsee> \sh: something along the lines of the janitor expiring questions, and hte LP devs not answering them.  if the LP devs arent' going to answer questions in a set time, then fine, but don't set the janitor to auto expire the questions, just because the LP devs didn't respond.
<\sh> nasty
 * Hobbsee really shouldn't have to keep going back and saying "yes, this is still an issue.  it doesn't not become an issue, because the people supposed to be answering them ignored it"
<Hobbsee> can understand that people are busy, but then, turn off the janitor for questions that have never had a response....
<philn> hi
<gmb_> Morning philn.
<thumper> Hobbsee: make sure mrevell knows as he can bring it up in the team meeting
<Hobbsee> thumper: will do, thanks.
<Hobbsee> thumper: sorry to be complaining again :)
<philn> how was the weekend?
<thumper> Hobbsee: np
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey mrevell :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: How are you?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: annoyed at the LP janitor, but otherwise good.  and lamenting the fact that i don't still have a gutsy install, so i'm not quite sure what i'm going to do for voip for UDS.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: What's happening with the LP janitor?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/29988
 * mrevell looks
<Hobbsee> mrevell: LP admins aren't answering quickly enough, so janitor keeps doing its' job.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I can understand that would be frustrating. I could really do with speaking to Tom and Herb, the LP admins, to understand what's happening. They won't be around for another five to eight hours. Do you mind giving me some time to speak to them?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: not at all.  i'm actually somewhat amused, and regarding it as a science experiment as to how long it takes to get it fixed.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: (if this is the case with this one, is it also the case with other requests on that answer tracker?  what does that mean for launchpad support?)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Heh, well, I'm glad the janitor's amused you :) I'm sorry, though, that you're frustrated by it.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: As for LP support
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the bug is closed, so there is little urgency, per se, for that particular request - so it is more easy for it to be amusing.
<Hobbsee> for some reason, he hasn't repeated it elsewhere
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Have you had this with other questions, or just this one?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i've only filed a couple of questions, so...
<Hobbsee> mrevell: my email (@ubuntu.com question) and merge accounts got done pretty quickly, iirc.
<Hobbsee> but they were 1+ years ago, too.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay, cool. I'll have a chat with Tom or Herb and get back to you on that. I know the whole team is incredibly busy right now, so that may be leading to a slow-down.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: likely.  suggest that you look at turning the janitor off for those incredibly busy times, then :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: With these sorts of things - y'know, if there's an Answers request that's not getting attention - mail me using feedback@launchpad.net (because a few people see that) - and I can always try to get it pushed up the queue.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: true.  OTOH, it's of limited importance, so....
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yes, that's one suggestion. I'll see what Tom and Herb say, before I make any of my own :)
<Hobbsee> (but, i will remember that)
<spiv> Well, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+questions?field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.actions.search=Search&field.status=EXPIRED finds 104 expired questions.  The first one is very similar to Hobbsee's case, I haven't looked at the others.
<spiv> s/104/103/
<Hobbsee> spiv: is there a more granular search for that?
<spiv> I guess it should be possible to do a DB query to find all the questions that are expired but have no responses from anyone but the janitor.
<Hobbsee> spiv: ie, is there a way to search for those that never got a response?
<spiv> Maybe for answers the janitor should never expire questions with no response?
<Hobbsee> spiv: yeah, i mean, that's the part that i'm really worried about.  if no one's ever seen it, there's potentially something rather important there, which just gets expired, so falls through the crack.
<Hobbsee> er, cracks.
<spiv> Hobbsee: there isn't a more granular search that I know of
<spiv> (Short of getting a DBA to poke at things with SQL directly, anyway)
<Hobbsee> spiv: 6/7 from the top of that list got expired without a response.
<Hobbsee> spiv: might be worth a sql query, because i'm thinking mine isn't isolated :)
<Hobbsee> the other one looks like the guy solved his own problem.
<spiv> That doesn't sound good.
 * Hobbsee looks for a few more
<Hobbsee> another one with a double expiry.
<Hobbsee> x2
<Hobbsee> x3
<Hobbsee> spiv: so that's 15/16 questions that got incorrectly expired, with no response, including 3 of them which got reopened, and then expired again.  ouch.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: looks like you have some very fun talking to do  :)
<gmb> spiv, Hobbsee, mrevell: The current logic for the bug janitor is that we only expire bugs that have been incomplete and have had no response for n days. I see no reason (off the top of my uninformed head) why we can't do that for answers, too.
<Hobbsee> gmb: yeah, i can't say i see the rationale in expiring questions that have never had a response at all.
<Hobbsee> gmb: i would have expected it to behave exactly as you suggest.
<spiv> gmb: yeah, me too.
<spiv> gmb: (off the top of my also uninformed head)
<telemaco> how can i remove sources from my ppa ? (i delete it in actions menu)
<philn> gmb: got news for me? ;) elisa import doesn't seem to be on demo.lp anymore?
<gmb> spiv: It looks like finding the expirable questions is done an a big hunk'o'SQL; it shouldn't be too hard to add a "hasn't been commented on" clause
<Hobbsee> gmb: that's probably a "we don't want to add this" problem, rather than a "hard to solve" problem, though.
<cprov> telemaco: that's it, they will be removed from the archive pool as soon as they are not used in other packages.
<gmb> philn: So, the database has been reset (there were other, sundry issues at the end of last week that delayed that). once one of our Sysadmins comes online this afternnon I'll get a reimport done and we can proceed from there.
<gmb> philn: Sorry for the delay; unfortunately our sysadmins are 6-8 hours behind me ;)
<telemaco> cprov:  this package is not used by other packages
<philn> hehe.. no problem
<gmb> Hobbsee: How do you mean?
<telemaco> cprove: is there any way to clean the "cache" ?
<cprov> telemaco: can you point me to the file and PPA in question, please ?
<Hobbsee> gmb: if that's the main contact method for getting in touch with launchpad people to get stuff done, having an indication of how many of those requests are getting ignored isn't something that you want to give easy statistics on, from a marketing perspective.
<telemaco> cprov: sure
<Hobbsee> gmb: (if the statistics aren't good)
<telemaco> gprov : https://launchpad.net/~roberto-majadas/
<spiv> Hobbsee: well, if publish the statistics, we have an incentive to make them good ;)
<spiv> (an extra incentive, that is)
<Hobbsee> spiv: sure, but the problem, i thought, was that your people were too busy to answer - no real point in stressing them more like that.
<gmb> Hobbsee: I don't think that that's the reason for it not being implemented that way; my suspicion is that this is a bug rather than a somewhat cynical feature.
<gmb> After all, sweeping the problem under the carpet rarely helps.
<Hobbsee> gmb: oh, i'm sure it is, but it's not one that might be a good one to fix :P
<Hobbsee> true, that.
<spiv> Hobbsee: well, personally I don't believe in sweeping problems under the carpet :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: I'll file a bug and discuss it with the PTB.
<Hobbsee> gmb: sorry, PTB?
<Hobbsee> spiv: true.  just thinking of workloads and such :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Powers That Be
<spiv> If it really is true that we simply can't deal with all those questions (I have no idea if that's true or not), we should probably just stop inviting questions.
<Hobbsee> gmb: ahhh
<spiv> (Although I suspect it isn't true)
<spiv> Anyway, dinner time.
<Hobbsee> mmm, dinner.
<spiv> Hobbsee: I recommend it!
<spiv> It is an excellent meal.
<Hobbsee> spiv: but i just had lunch!
<gmb> Hobbsee: bug 231861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231861 in launchpad-answers "Questions Janitor shouldn't expire open questions that haven't had a response" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231861
<Hobbsee> gmb: i hope that bug doesn't get set to incomplete, and left...
<Hobbsee> :)
<gmb> Oh, the irony.
<gmb> Hobbsee: I'll make sure it doesn't.
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<telemaco> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~roberto-majadas/
<cprov> telemaco: http://ppa.launchpad.net/roberto-majadas/ looks pretty empty to me. Isn't it what you want ?
<telemaco> cprov: i try to upload a sources, but launchpad said me : Rejected: The source mobile-manager - 0.1-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<cprov> telemaco: yes, as said in the help text for +delete-packages, deleting a source doesn't allow it to re-upload it
<cprov> telemaco: source versions are "blacklisted" once they are uploaded.
<telemaco> cprov: so i've to update a bigger versions, haven't i ?
<cprov> yes, a higher version will be accepted.
<Hobbsee> cprov: please, you can't accept anyone to actually understand what's in the help text there.
<Hobbsee> cprov: even wgrant and i had trouble understanding what it meant, and only understood it partially, iirc.
<Hobbsee> it looks like the text from in a blueprint, which is fine for a soyuz dev, but doesn't make good user doc.
<telemaco> cprov: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> (if, they somehow manage to find it in the first place, which, iirc, mpt already filed a bug on)
<cprov> Hobbsee: you can always file a bug ...
<Hobbsee> cprov: about the doc being hard to understand?  yes, i could.
<mpt> I don't remember a bug report about that in particular
<Hobbsee> mpt: the left hand side help slide-out panel.
<mpt> on which page?
<Hobbsee> mpt: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hobbsee/+archive/+delete-packages
<Hobbsee> mpt: and the "Read the page help to understand how removals work.", and people going "so, where's the help page?"
<mpt> I don't have permission to view that page
 * mpt looks for a local version
<Hobbsee> mpt: if you have your own archive,or a team that you're in does, that would work too
<mpt> Hobbsee, you're right, I did report that
<mpt> bug 195984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195984 in soyuz ""Delete packages" page says "Read the page help"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195984
<Hobbsee> mpt: ah good, so i'm *not* going insane :)
<mpt> I don't remember all the bugs I've reported
<mpt> sometimes I go to report a bug and find it was already reported by some Matthew Paul Thomas person
<Hobbsee> cprov: added to ^
<Hobbsee> mpt: heh :)
<cprov> Hobbsee: thanks
<joyrom> hi all
<joyrom> any italian?
 * warp10 raises an hand
<thekorn> hi, when is the new date-left-new attribute in the +text view of a bug triggered?
<wgrant> thekorn: At a guess, when the bug leaves New? Or is that clear meaning not correlating with the empirical data?
<thekorn> wgrant, ok, sounds good, isn't this date equal to date-{triaged,inprogress,confirmed}
<thekorn> one of these
<thekorn> as out-of-new always means one of this status or fixed
<wgrant> Or Incomplete, I guess.
<thekorn> ok, thanks
<chips> hallo...ich habe eine Frage zu Launchpad und E-Mail Notification... und zwar wuesste ich gerne wie ich die Notification deaktivier, da ich dadurch am Tag bestimmt 20 -30 Mails erhalte...
<chips> hi...can anybody help me, please...
<gmb> chips: What's your launchpad username?
<chips> gmb:my username is Tobias Kuppelhuber
<gmb> chips: When you go to launchpad, what does the URL say after the ~? I.e, for me it reads http://launchpad.net/~gmb
<gmb> chips: Are you kuppi?
<chips> gmb: it`s "kuppi"
<gmb> chips: Hmm. I can't see that you're subscribed to any bugs. Can you send a copy, including headers, of one of the bug notification emails that you're receiving? Please send it to <my nick> AT canonical DOT com.
<chips> gmb: i want to deactivate the e-mail notifications, because i become up to 20 Mails on a day. How can i do that?
<gmb> chips: Well, first I need to know what notifications you're getting, hence why I'd like you to forward one to me.
<gmb> If I can find out why you're receiving the emails then I'll be able to help you more easily.
<chips> gmb: i`m subscriped to "Ubuntu Documentation Students" and i become Mails from all Bugs...
<gmb> chips: I know you're a member of that team. However, you won't be receiving mails for all bugs. I really need to see one of these emails, since its headers will tell me exactly why you're receiving the emails, which should allow me to help you. At this point, without knowing more, all I can suggest is "leave the Ubuntu Documentation Students team," which is obviously not very helpful.
<chips> gmb: at the moment I`ve deleted all the messages....i have to wait of a new message and then I can forward the mail to you
<gmb> chips: Okay, thank you. Please do that.
<chips> gmb: ok, thanks for your help
<vagrantc> so, i'm trying to import a key into launchpad, but when i try to paste the key it doesn't fit on a single line and gets "Invalid public key"
<stgraber> vagrantc: I assume the key wasn't generated with a broken ssl right ?
<vagrantc> stgraber: it was generated in 2004
<vagrantc> stgraber: ssh-vulnkey on debian says: Unknown (no blacklist information): 1024 57:cf:23:fb:da:cc:f2:ce:c7:64:60:04:93:0f:62:b1
<vagrantc> stgraber: it's an rsa key
<vagrantc> i seem to recall this problem when i initially tried to get my key in ...
<vagrantc> my screen isn't very big, and iceweasel's text-entry field word-wraps between the ssh-rsa and the key itself
<vagrantc> ah, it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/60601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60601 in launchpad "Add an ssh key should allow adding a key without comments" [Low,Confirmed] 
<devfil> hi
<devfil> anyone know when we will get ppa with intrepid build machine?
#launchpad 2008-05-20
<marianom> hi everyone. my team started today using launchpad's mailing list but users are complaining that when they reply to the mail goes to the sender and not to the list. how can I fix this?
<marianom> upps, it seems i should send this question to Answers. 
<jtv> Just watching America's Got Talent.  Formula is very similar to So You Think You Can Dance, right down to the three-judge panel with the British and American accents.
<jtv> After this, work will be so much fun.
<janimo> danilos: is it possible to modify all translations for a certain locale on the server side by the LP team?
<janimo> danilos: the Romanian LoCo would need a search and replace to switch a character to a new one which looks almost like the old and is the correct standard
<janimo> danilos: all occurencews of ţ should be ț - the current use of both is due to historical reasons. If it were possible to do it all at once on the server it would save a lot of time
<philn> hi
<philn> gmb: ping
<gmb> philn: Hi.
<gmb> philn: Sorry, we're running a bit behind with your import.
<gmb> philn: I didn't get round to doing it yesterday (I'm at UDS, which has made scheduling a bit of a nightmare).
<gmb> philn: But we should be good to go today; the import is working fine locally.
<philn> ok, cool
<ccm> hi there
<ccm> is there any way to force a rebuild of a ppa package?
<jamesh> ccm: a failed build?
<ccm> jamesh: no, a successfull one
<ccm> jamesh: isn't it neccessary to rebuild as libraries might have updated?
<wgrant> ccm: You need to upload again.
<wgrant> We don't do binNMUs.
<ccm> wgrant: what is a binnmu?
<wgrant> (we == Ubuntu, so therefore Soyuz. Or the causality might be the other way around)
<wgrant> ccm: Binary Non-Maintainer Upload. Uploading a new version of binaries without a new source.
<ccm> wgrant: i see. just for my understanding: it would be helpful to so, right? i uploaded when hardy was alpha and the package hasn't been rebuild since that
<wgrant> ccm: Possibly. There are pros and cons from both sides.
<wgrant> For the foreseeable future, just upload a new revision.
<jamesh> ccm: in general, you'd want a new version of the package (as opposed to a rebuild) if the new library breaks the package
<ccm> wgrant: okay, i can live with that, just didn't want to misunderstand something with the procedure. 
<wgrant> jamesh: Only in Ubuntu...
<jamesh> ccm: if a user has installed the old version of your package, apt won't know that it needs to replace it with a rebuild that has the same version number
<jamesh> wgrant: I don't think this is Ubuntu specific
<wgrant> jamesh: Outside Soyuzland, binNMUs are supported. Basically, .1 is appended to the binary version, IIRC.
<ccm> jamesh: of course! i missed that - though i might only rebuild as other things have updated apt needs to know about. okay
<ccm> thank you jamesh and wgrant for the explanations
<ccm> bye
<gmb> philn: Import complete on http://demo.launchpad.net/elisa
<philn> gmb: "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. "
<gmb> Interesting.
<gmb> philn: URL?
<philn> the one you gave me above
<gmb> philn: Hmm. Try https://demo.launchpad.net/elisa instead. It's working for me.
<philn> http redirects to https apparently, which leads to the error page for me
<gmb> Weird.
<gmb> philn: Usually there's an OOPS ID on the page, can you see one?
<philn> (Error ID: OOPS-871DEA495) 
<gmb> philn: Thanks. I'll take a look, hang on.
<gmb> philn: While I'm waiting for the error report to be synced to somewhere I can get at it, could you try bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa?
<philn> Oops too :(
<philn> i'll try with epiphany
<gmb> philn: Okay. I don't think that'll help; OOPSes are server-side errors.
<philn> works.. only noticeable difference is that i'm not logged in
<gmb> philn: Okay, log in and let's see what happens.
<philn> OOPS-871DEA518
<gmb> Grr.
 * philn logs out ;)
<gmb> Hmm. Interesting, I'm seeing the issue too, now.
<gmb> philn: Good plan ;)
<philn> ok let's have a look at the import
<philn> rahh OOPs again!!
<gmb> FFS!
<ReedzBookz> Hello, how is every one? i just finished and aced my second programming course (procedural programming in c) and was wondering if there was a place for me at launchpad? or do i need more knowledge?
<allenap> ReedzBookz: Have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/employment - there is a space on the Translations team.
<ReedzBookz> yea i saw that but i only speak English....
<ReedzBookz> I wasnt looking for employment more so just contributing to the scene
<allenap> ReedzBookz: Oh, right. Well, a lot of the code that runs Launchpad is not released, so if you wanted to code for Launchpad you would need to be an employee.
<ReedzBookz> oh lol
<ReedzBookz> oh lol, i thought it would be cool to help develop some crazy open source apps
<ReedzBookz> but i only know procedural programming which i hear is not widely used anymore
 * Spads switched to FORTH decades ago
<mrevell> Howdy all. If you're interested in helping out with Launchpad documentation, we're about to have a meeting in #launchpad-meeting.
<philn> the network cable at UDS was cut or what?
<Spads> nah, everyone just shut their laptops :)
<philn> argh got no update from gmb :(
<vadi2> Loggerhead is down again, if someone could fix it that'd be great
<vadi2> Thank you
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> seems like lp became really very slow at scanning branches recently
<sabdfl> asabil: they are introducing a new scanner that is more scalable, but it might have changed behaviour
<sabdfl> jml`or mwhudson will know more, or thumper
<asabil> ok thanks
<matsubara> philn: our sysadmins have fixed the demo instance. it's using a wrong configuration option and now things should be working fine
#launchpad 2008-05-21
<mantiena> hello all
<mantiena> Now Lauchpad forbids to change (edit) distribution details (description, summary, etc., look at https://edge.launchpad.net/baltix/+edit ), maybe someone knows why ?
<mantiena> mpt: hi, are you soyuz developer ?
<mpt> mantiena, no, but I'm seeing all the Soyuz developers in 38 minutes
<mpt> Why do you ask?
<leoquant> ah uds?
<mantiena> mpt: because of bug I've just told in this channel :)
<mpt> oh, right
<mpt> mantiena, is this a new problem?
<Hobbsee> mpt: he's the driver, so he should be able to...
<Hobbsee> mpt: so, it must have happened after the intrepid opening, as there weren't problems reported then, iirc.
<mpt> Why would Intrepid opening have anything to do with changing Baltix distribution details?
<mpt> mantiena, do you remember when you last successfully changed the details?
<mantiena> mpt: sorry, I don't remember :(
<mantiena> AFAIK this year I didn't tried to change distribution details
<mpt> works for me when I try it locally
<Hobbsee> mpt: because they also changed ubuntu distro details, after the intrepid was created for them.
<mantiena> I can tell the error message if you need
<mpt> mantiena, sorry, I can't work it out myself
<mpt> mantiena, please report a bug <https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz> with the error code
<mpt> or maybe bigjools can help you
 * bigjools hides
<mantiena> bigjools: please unhide :)
 * bigjools unhides!
<bigjools> mantiena: what can I help you with?
<mantiena> bigjools: Lauchpad forbids to change (edit) distribution details (description, summary, etc., look at https://edge.launchpad.net/baltix/+edit ) :(
<bigjools> right, you have to be an admin to do that
<mantiena> bigjools: but I was able to change the details some time ago
<bigjools> hmm just a moment, let me check the exact permissions required
<mantiena> bigjools: I'm main baltix distro developer
<philn> hi
<mantiena> hi philn
<mantiena> I get this error message when I try to change distribution details:
<mantiena> Now allowed here
<mantiena> Not allowed here
<mantiena> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page
<mantiena> mpt: I remember when I changed distribution details last time !!!
<mantiena> this was this year, I've changed bug reporting guidelines
<mantiena> maybe in April or March
<bigjools> mantiena: are you logged in as "mantas" ?
<mantiena> bigjools: yes, of course ;)
<bigjools> mantiena: bear with me a moment, I am trying to re-create your problem
<mantiena> bigjools: hehe, It would be better if you fix instead of re-creating ;)
<bigjools> mantiena: thanks for your insight
<mantiena> bigjools: :-P
<bigjools> mantiena: it is a bug, can you please file a question on answers.launchpad.net/soyuz with the details of what you need changed and someone will look at it.  I will file a bug to fix this problem.
<mantiena> bigjools: please tell me the bug number or subscribe me to that bug
<bigjools> mantiena: I will subscribe you when I've entered it
<mantiena> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> de rien
<dhart> quick q: can a superproject's name be a bzr lp:name ? or should I rename projects + supperprojects?
<philn> gmb: hi
<gmb> philn: Hi.
<gmb> philn: demo.lp.net should be okay for you to check things out on now.
<gmb> philn: I'm ready to let let production import roll when you say so.
<philn> great.. i'll ask ppl to check once more
<cody-somerville> mpt, you're taking notes on the spit and polish session?
<mpt> cody-somerville, yes, intrepid-spit-and-polish
<cody-somerville> mpt, Excellent. I'd love to review them afterwards. I wish I could be in that session but I need to be in the live cd memory requirements as Xubuntu's live cd doesn't meet our hardware target currently.
<mpt> cody-somerville, you can still watch the gobby doc
<cody-somerville> Okay :)
<mpt> (this discussion would belong better in #uds-desktop)
<mantiena> bigjools: are you soyuz developer ?
<bigjools> mantiena: yes
<mantiena> bigjools: what you think about bug 211223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211223 in launchpad "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<mantiena> shouldn't this bug to be assigned to soyuz ?
<bigjools> mantiena: yes, it should, please do that
<mantiena> bigjools: What you think about quick solution, proposed by Colin Watson for this long standing issue? He proposes to add the possibility to register a milestone that doesn't have a series yet, and to move milestone to the series once it's registered. See bug #201623 for more info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201623 in soyuz "Future milestone requires future distribution series, which is hard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201623
<bigjools> mantiena: you should talk to kiko about that, it's a managerial decision rather than a technical one
<philn> is there a way to bring ubottu to a new channel?
<mantiena> bigjools: maybe you know when kiko will be here ?
<bigjools> mantiena: he's at UDS, he may come online later
<thumper> dhart: branches are associated with projects, not superprojects (project groups), so the branches have project based names
<dhart> thumper: thanks, that's what I thought. I should probably submit requests to rename the projects and superprojects in question
<Hobbsee> philn: ask in #ubuntu-ops.
<davmor2> Hello can I get some help please.  I setup ages ago a ~davmor2 which plugged into a dead hotmail account.  The account I actually use is ~davmor2-gmail.  Is there anyway I can transfer my davmor2-gmail to davmor2?  Also I still don't seem to have my email alias setup but was wondering if it was setup to my old account?
<Hobbsee> davmor2: you can file a question, and get them merged.
<davmor2> Hobbsee: how and where please?
<Hobbsee> davmor2: /topic
<Hobbsee> davmor2: if it keeps expiring, you just have to keep hitting the "this is still a problem" button, until it gets actioned.
<davmor2> Thanks
<Hobbsee> np
<Hobbsee> spiv: oops, you broke it.
 * Hobbsee glances at it, and wonders what the hell happened.
 * Hobbsee thought progress bars were supposed to go up, not up and down, too...
<Hobbsee> do we have any bzr'ers around, to see if they've seen this before?
<wgrant> I've noticed that with big branches.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's a bzr bug.  we don't have the latest version in hardy.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: any chance you could SRU it?
<wgrant> bzr is in that other component.
<wgrant> And I've not hacked it to pieces before.
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.
<Hobbsee> it is, too.
<Dvyjones> How do I delete a project?
<Dvyjones> And teams?
<intellectronica> Dvyjones: what do you want to delete? you can't usually do that, but if it's a legitimate request you can ask the admins to do that
<Dvyjones> intellectronica: A project I created I while ago which is "cancelled" (phajax).
<Dvyjones> intellectronica: And the teams corresponding to that project
<intellectronica> Dvyjones: why delete it? maybe someone else will pick it up
<Dvyjones> intellectronica: Then is it possible for me to leave it?
<Dvyjones> Is there any way to leave a project when I am the owner/administrator? Or do I have to appoint someone else?
<Hobbsee> Dvyjones: the latter.
<Hobbsee> they can be ~registry-admins, iirc, 
<Dvyjones> ~registry-admins doesn't exist
<Hobbsee> ah, looks to be registry
<Dvyjones> So I should just change what to registry?
<Dvyjones> nvm, found it
<Dvyjones> Is there a way to remove myself as a driver after someone else took over the project?
<Dvyjones> Would this be "correct": Setting a team as the registrant on a project and me as driver?
<cody-somerville> Dvyjones, sure
<gmb> philn: ping
<philn> pong
<philn> i got no feedback.. :/ let's assume it's good to go
<philn> gmb: milestones can be edited on bugs afterwards, right?
<gmb> philn: Correct.
<philn> Kaleo is having a look at the import
<gmb> Okay.
<philn> didn't notice any issue... let's get this done! :)
<Kaleo> gmb: nice!
<Kaleo> gmb: thanks for the work and enjoy uds :)
<gmb> Kaleo: Glad you like it. :)
<gmb> philn: I'll get the production import kicked off shortly.
<philn> bonjour
<philn> shht
<philn> thx
<Hobbsee> gmb: so much for the bug :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Yeah :S.
<gmb> Hobbsee: So, the key is that we (the LP team) keep on top of and assign such items, which obviously we haven't been doing as efficiently as we need to.
<Hobbsee> gmb: yes, i presume so.
<Hobbsee> gmb: that's the only real solution, unless you awnt people demanding that you do their stuff on irc, or them moving awya from LP if their stuff doesn't get done.
<Hobbsee> both of which are suboptimal
<gmb> Agreed.
<gmb> Hobbsee: I'll bring this up at the meeting tomorrow night and make sure it's kept on top of.
<Hobbsee> gmb: good luck!
<gmb> :_
<gmb> :)
<Dvyjones> blueprints is used for things that should be achieved in that version? Like, when all blueprints for 1.0 is achieved/implemented then release 1.0
<gmb> even
 * Hobbsee recalls what happened to her last agenda point that got put on a meeting, and hopes you have better luck than that!
<gmb> philn: Import complete on production: http://bugs.launchpad.net/elisa
<philn> gmb: thx
<gmb> philn: np.
<Dvyjones> Does launchpad have a linux distro feature  (saw a list of distros somewhere on launchpad)
<Dvyjones> How do I get a super-project created?
<thumper> Dvyjones: ask a question on the launchpad project
<Dvyjones> Ok, did so, do you know the average time to get it approved?
<thumper> Dvyjones: quicker if you poke an lp-admin person
<Dvyjones> Who are lp-admins here?
 * Dvyjones pokes the lp-admin that can do it :P
<Dvyjones> mthaddon: Can you make a project group? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/33807
<mthaddon> Dvyjones, I think kiko is usually the one to do that, but let me check if I can
<Dvyjones> Or lifeless?
<Dvyjones> ok
<thumper> Dvyjones: or SteveA
<Dvyjones> ty
<Rinchen`> Dvyjones, interesting request
<Rinchen`> this is really a distro
<Dvyjones> What is?
<Rinchen> Dvyjones, the OS in a sense
<Rinchen> do you have the irc client started yet in LP?
<Dvyjones> No, not yet
<Dvyjones> The OS isn't a linux distro if that is what you think?
<Rinchen> You should do that.  A project group with only one project is rather odd
<Dvyjones> ok
<Rinchen> Right...I meant it in broader sense :-)   You're sort of an edge case, which is cool.
<Rinchen> Dvyjones, is Ignited Aire the successor of Woodpecker?
<Dvyjones> Woodpecker, is that registered? :P, Well, it is sorta :P
<Rinchen> :-) 
<Dvyjones> Rinchen: Wait, You are an OSDever?
<Dvyjones> btw, IRC client project registered
<Rinchen> When I was at Uni, my software engineer class assignment was to build an OS.  So I wrote one, from scratch, with my girlfriend at the time.  We called it the M00seOS
<Rinchen> the worst part was coding the filesystem
<Dvyjones> Yes, I still haven't made that complete, think I'm going for ext2, but it takes ages to do :S
<Rinchen> Try doing it in Modula-2 :-)
<Rinchen> We started in Fortran77, switched to Pascal, then Modula
<Dvyjones> :S Sounds hard
<Rinchen> we didn't have a free C complier available to us then
<Dvyjones> Im doing C+Assembly :P
<Dvyjones> Rinchen: How did you know about Woodpecker?
<Dvyjones> mthaddon: Sorry to be pinging, but hows it going on th project? Updated the question with th project to be the children, if you need that.
<mthaddon> Dvyjones, it's up to Rinchen - I have perms but it's typically kiko that does it, so I'd need to nod from Rinchen
<mthaddon> s/need to nod/need a nod/
<Dvyjones> ok
<Rinchen> hi, back again
<Rinchen> Dvyjones, mthaddon - the project group name should be distinct - none of the sub-projects should have the exact same name
<Rinchen> so something like IgnitedAir for the group,  IgnitedAirOS for the OS,  IgnitedAirIRC for the IRC client, etc
<Rinchen> Aside from that, the only criteria that I know kiko looks for are 1) is this actual software and 2) do you own it
<Rinchen> manage it ... etc
<Dvyjones> thats what they are now, if im not wrong
<stani> how can I copy a package between different distro releases (e.g from hardy -> gutsy) within my ppa?
<Dvyjones> And I own the whole program, except for the SmartIrc4Net library used in the Irc client
<Rinchen> Dvyjones, ok, we'll get you setup
<Dvyjones> :D
<Dvyjones> brb
<mthaddon> Dvyjones, which user/team should be the owner?
<Dvyjones> mthaddon: ~ignitedair-team should be the owner
<Dvyjones> back, btw
<mthaddon> Dvyjones, https://launchpad.net/ignitedair done
<Dvyjones> ty
<mthaddon> Dvyjones, you should be able to add projects to that now - do you want me to add the two above, or will you do that?
<mthaddon> (and you'll want to change the description/summary, etc.)
<Dvyjones> I can do it
<mthaddon> cool
<Dvyjones> Then the projects are added to the group :D
<Dvyjones> And desc/summary is changed, now to work on the os :D
<dhart> hi. how do I delete unwanted series, releases and milestones in Launchpad?
<stdin> dhart: file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad 
<dhart> ﻿stdin: thanks, I figure that out. :-)
<jprieur> hello, is the "register a blueprint" button gone?
<Laney> Is there a problem with submitting bugs via email? I get no response at all
#launchpad 2008-05-22
<mwhudson> vimes656: it takes admin intervention, ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpd
<vimes656> mwhudson: ok, thanks
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<probono> hi all, stupid question, how do i link my PPA packages so that they appear on my project homepage?
<probono> i'd like to have a link to my PPA packages appear on https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<wgrant> probono: You could link to your PPA in the homepage content, but there's no way to linmk iti anywhere else.
<probono> i don't quite understand the "Packaging" section of that page
<probono> played around with it, and now can't remove what i put there by mistake
<wgrant> You have to remove it from the other end.
<wgrant> It's one of the most thoroughly confusing bits of LP UI.
<probono> indeed, wgrant :-)
<wgrant> Those links are for packages within distributions.
<probono> so there is no way to get my PPA into "Packaging information", for example?
<wgrant> No.
<probono> hum
<wgrant> probono: Ah, those links are actually there permanently.
<probono> a button "download from PPA" just like "Report a bug" or "Ask a question" would *rock*. :-)
<probono> and what does the "Download project files" section do? it's empty and i see no apparent way to fill it
<wgrant> probono: You can upload files to that section by creating a release of your project.
<probono> ah, ok. i see.
<probono> still not ppa debs, i guess. ;-)
<wgrant> As for your previous question, bug #205637 is what you want, bug #157342 is why you can't remove those packaging links, and there are a few bugs on the ridiculous package link UI that I can't find right now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205637 in soyuz "Should be able to associate PPA packages with projects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157342 in launchpad "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342
<probono> thanks wgrant and ubottu
<wgrant> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<probono> lol
<moquist> how can I get an @ubuntu.com email address?
<stgraber> moquist: are you a Ubuntu member ?
<stgraber> hmm, you aren't, best for you is to go trough Ubuntu or Edubuntu membership procedure which will give your the e-mail address, right to use the ubuntu logo on business cards and the ubuntu/member cloak on IRC
<stdin> and an inner sense of well being :)
<moquist> stgraber: right; thx. I thought I'd done that, but apparently not.
<stgraber> moquist: after the work on moodle and other LTSP things, edubuntu membership is probably the best way for you to become a member.
<mok0> I need a bit of assistance registering a branch of an existing project
<mok0> nvm
<Laney> Should I be able to email LP with any of my registered email addresses?
<Laney> I don't seem to be able to use the email interface at all.
<Laney> (from this one address, haven't tried it with others)
<gmb> Laney: Is the email address you're using confirmed in Launchpad?
<Laney> gmb: Yep
<Laney> gmb: It's not my "contact address" though - should this matter?
<gmb> Laney: No, you should be able to use any confirmed email address.
<gmb> Laney: What are you trying to do?
<Laney> gmb: I've tried to file a bug, and to comment on an existing one
<Laney> Neither works, and fails silently
<gmb> Laney: Hmm. How long ago did you try this?
<Laney> gmb: Yesterday and today
<gmb> Laney: That's weird. What's your Launchpad ID?
<Laney> gmb: It's laney
<gmb> Laney: Okay, I'll get someone to take a look and see if they see what's going on.
<Laney> gmb: Thanks a lot
<Dvyjones> Is launchpad to ubuntu as mediawiki is to wikipedia?
<Dvyjones> How do I get a "Major current versions" section as on the ubuntu project?
<philn> i can't find how to add a bugwatch to a LP bug
<philn> i thought that was supported ?
<thekorn> philn, by wubwatch you mean linking a bug to an upstream bug tracker?
<philn> ah i think i found: "also affect distribution"
<thekorn> bugwatch, I mean
<philn> i want to link a debian bug with a LP bug
<thekorn> philn, yes, thats the right way
<Rinchen>  >> Meeting time in #launchpad-meeting
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net || Problems with SSH when connecting to LP? See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2. Regenerate your SSH keys and add use https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys to add them to LP || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 29 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.u
<Rinchen> updated mtg date to the 29th
<lpd79> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out something related to PPA / Copy Packages
<lpd79> Not sure if anyone is knowledgeable about that in this channel
<lpd79> Well. I'll ask anyway; I guess if anybody has a clue then I'll get an answer
<lpd79> I've uploaded a source package to my PPA
<lpd79> It was build fine (for i386, amd64 and lpia)
<lpd79> So I have Hardy binary packages
<lpd79> Then, I copied the source package from Hardy to Gutsy (in the same PPA)
<lpd79> It also seemed to build fine, i.e. the build logs contained no errors
<lpd79> But I can
<lpd79> I can't find the Gutsy binary packages
<lpd79> I don't even see how it could ever work, since all binary packages end up in pool/main/...
<lpd79> And the Hardy binary packages don't have anything in their name to identify them as Hardy-specific
<lpd79> I.e. if the Gutsy .deb's were built, they would have the same name as the Hardy .deb's and end up in the same directory
<geser> I remember seeing someone asking the same question here but I don't remember anymore the solution
<lpd79> So something is amiss. Perhaps it's *not* allowed to Copy Packages to the same PPA, changing only the distribution series?
<geser> iirc just copying the source package was not a good idea
<lpd79> Argh...
<lpd79> I saw a mention of a mailing list at some point, but I can't find it
<lpd79> Ah, it has to be launchpad-users
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 29 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> removed the ssh stuff...
<Rinchen> we try to put everything in this channel topic and it doesn't work :-)
<lpd79> Thanks geser. I send an e-mail to launchpad-users. Bye now.
<sebner> Hey folks. emget and /me are new ubuntumembers (through universe-contributors) and wondering how long does it take to enable our @ubuntu.com mail adresses. I'm waiting since 12 days ;) And yes I tried to mail to the adress
<sebner> *emgent
<emgent> true :)
<emgent> but i think that we should wait Kiko
<thumper> sebner: it is possible that UDS has put a kink in the timeframe
<sebner> thumper: ah I see. just wondering since I'm waiting since 12 days
<thumper> sebner: it is always good to ask, I'm just suggesting a possible reason :)
<sebner> thumper: ok thanks
<thumper> just here to help :)
<thumper> well, answer but not actually help
<sebner> ^^
<jussi01> can someone remind me of the address for the LP build queue (for ppa's)?
#launchpad 2008-05-23
<gnomefreak> if anyone is here, for some reason i cant add upstream bug link to LP bug #234029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234029 in firefox-3.0 "hebrew FF 3 - status line, hebrew text in reversed site name before label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234029
<gnomefreak> it shows on the left side menus under Remote bug watches but i should beable to add it to the packages area but project nor distribution/package wont allow me to add upstream bug link
<gnomefreak> i got it. it seems that the project wasnt there as it normally is already present but i was able to add it
<spiv> Does anyone ever use the "Best Fix Available" state rather than just "Fix Available" when linking a branch to a bug?
<spiv> I don't think I've ever seen the former get used...
<RAOF> I don't think I've ever used it.
<spiv> I might ask thumper what he thinks.
<RAOF> You're considering just removing it?
<cody-somerville> I've used it
<spiv> RAOF: it's not up to me, I'm just wondering out loud.
<RAOF> cody-somerville: How do you know that its' the _best_ fix?
<spiv> Maybe it's just that I've very rarely seen multiple branches linked to one bug.
<cody-somerville> RAOF, because I decided it was
<RAOF> cody-somerville: :)
<cody-somerville> What would happen is that sometimes developers would have different ideas about how to address a bug
<spiv> I know many of my fixes are the best, because they're often the *only* fix available when I write them ;)
<cody-somerville> or a quick fix be provided at first
<RAOF> spiv: Aaah.  Whereas I read that as 'it's not possible to write a better fix for this issue"
<cody-somerville> so we use the best fix available to designate the one we've decided to use in our mainline
<spiv> cody-somerville: ah, so that's actually happened?  Cool.  I was starting to wonder if it was just a theoretical situation...
<cody-somerville> spiv: http://launchpad.net/sapidlib
<cody-somerville> One thing that I find annoying is that when you merge a branch that is marked as a fix for a bug into the mainline, it gets carried over to the mainline
 * cody-somerville hopes someone is working on the branches stuff because there are some pretty cool ideas in there
 * rexbron wonders if it will be possible to file bugs against packages in PPAs
<spiv> cody-somerville: post to the launchpad-users list
<cody-somerville> spiv, What would you like me to post?
<spiv> cody-somerville: there are definitely guys on the launchpad team working on the branch management stuff
<spiv> cody-somerville: your ideas :)
<cody-somerville> spiv, I'll just chat with the launchpad folks here at UDS :)
<spiv> cody-somerville: Oh, even better!
 * cody-somerville grins.
<stub> lifeless: Can you go to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/launchpad-reviews and unblock my review request post? The other admin besides you is at UDS
<spiv> stub: he is too, I think?
<stub> is? bugger.
<lifeless> stub: I am
<lifeless> , but I have forgotten the passord
<lifeless> okk, got it
<stub> ta
<thumper> lifeless: can you make barry an admin of the launchpad-reviews list please?
<thumper> cody-somerville: I think I have fixed the bzr --fixes propagation bug
<cody-somerville> thumper, awesome :)
<lifeless> jtv: ping
<jtv> lifeless: pong
<Ziroday> Hi, I am getting errors about PKG_CONFIG (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14665648/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.lxpanel_0.3.6-2~lxde_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<lifeless> jtv: I mailed a query to lp about roestta branding in messages, was just following up
<jtv> lifeless: I'm a bit behind on my mailing lists... Let me look.
<jtv> lifeless: that's a bug, thanks.
<Ziroday-laptop> anyone?
<lifeless> thumper: want me to file it ?
<lifeless> Ziroday-laptop: #ubuntu-motu is a better channel for that question
<Ziroday-laptop> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> thumper: nvm, mt
<lifeless> jtv: want me to file it?
<jtv> lifeless: already done, thanks.
<emgent> hello there
<emgent> some idea about Bug #34031 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34031 in malone "Bug details are displayed in two different places" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34031
<emgent> oh no, answer not bug..
<emgent> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/34031
<emgent> this :)
<foka> Hi!  Is there a way to "Unsubscribe someone else" whom I accidentally subscribed to a bug report?
<Rinchen> foka, nope 
<Rinchen> foka, painful isn't it :-)  
<Rinchen> foka, I often send "oops, I'm sorry" emails.
<Rinchen> foka, there is a bug about that.  We'll get to it at some point I'm sure.
<foka> Rinchen, Thanks for letting me know!  :-)
<Rinchen> I fat-finger LP ids a lot. :-)
<beuno> [reed], you want to search in commit messages?
<[reed]> no, the actual branches
<[reed]> like LXR
<[reed]> but for bzr branches
<beuno> [reed], well, that's outside bzr's scope I suppose
<beuno> searching in files
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> ok, what about searching commit messages for multiple branches?
<beuno> you may be able to write a plugin that goes through the whole tree, and back in revisions though
<beuno> you can't search revisions at all
<[reed]> no, I only care about the current tip revision
<beuno> well, why would bzr do something that is perfectly doable with grep?
<[reed]> because I don't want to check out all these (20+) bzr repos just to search for one phrase
<beuno> right, well, bzr doesn't have anything like that currently, or planned even. You may have to build a custom tool
<[reed]> ok, so, is there a way to search commit messages for multiple branches?
<beuno> maybe a plugin using the smart server, but I still think it's a tremendous overkill for bzr to do it
<[reed]> if they are all under the same project
<beuno> [reed], no, no way to search commit messages either currently  :/
<beuno> that might be something useful and doable in Launchpad though, may be worth opening a bug requesting it
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> thanks!
<beuno> np  :)
#launchpad 2008-05-24
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, are you still up by chance?
<javaJake> Augh!
<javaJake> I'm trying to subscribe one team to a particular aspect of a branch, and another team to a different aspect. :/
<javaJake> (One to attributes, anther to revisions)
<javaJake> However, it only lets me edit one particular tema.
<javaJake> team*
<javaJake> How do I edit subscription settings of a specific team?
<javaJake> Ahh, wait a moment... are subscriptions applicable to people only?
<Odd_Bloke> Rinchen: Yeah, hey. :)
<eolo999> hi, i'm trying to push a branch i'm working on but the server answers that it's unable to obtain lock. someone can help
<YokoZar> How come I can't download binaries from direct links on my ppa page anymore?
<YokoZar> Actually it's worse than that the build apparently finished but they're not in the pool directory...
<YokoZar> oh ok nevermind it just takes a few minutes to sync them
<LaserJock> is it possible to have PPAs build depend on packages in -backports?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: not yet
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: well, actually, i've got no idea if they plan to
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: thanks
<oorza> Are bazaar.launchpad URIs not working
<michael_r_> Hey guys... can I let the launchpad ppa build for more than one ubuntu distribution ?
<sabdfl> michael_r_: you mean, feisty, gutsy, hardy?
<sabdfl> in that case yes
<sabdfl> you just have to setup the upload correctly
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: if -backports is itself a PPA, then it should be possible
<emilis_info> is it possible to create a branch in LP (not related to any project) just using commandline bzr?
<emilis_info> I've got SSH keys registered and working
<thekorn> emilis_info, https://help.launchpad.net/NonProjectBranches
<emilis_info> kthx
<vadi2> Could someone restart loggerhead please? It's down since yesterday.
<\sh> guys, what do I have to do to make hardies bzr work with bzr push lp:<short url for a bzr repos> ?
<\sh> I always get the error "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eshermann/%2Bjunk/zend-framework/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()"
<\sh> using bzr+ssh helps
<wgrant> \sh: You need to run bzr launchpad-login
<wgrant> \sh: Otherwise it believes you don't have a Launchpad account.
<\sh> wgrant: argl...
<\sh> wgrant: branching worked flawlessly...only pushing didn't...ok...noted for the next time
<wgrant> \sh: Branching doesn't require writing.
<\sh> wgrant: sure...I wonder where this info is written somewhere on LP 
<javaJake> Is this a support channel?
<emilis_info> hey guys, I get "Please try again" error
<emilis_info> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~emilis-d/+junk/libgluestick/revision/2
<emilis_info> the problem persists, so I'm letting you know
<emilis_info> :)
<stdin> yep, someone needs to restart loggerhead
<Festor> Is there a problem with the PPA?
<Festor> see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/156872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156872 in launchpad "PPA: packaged passing from uploaded to published without trying to build" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Festor> Already 10 hours have passed and still no package. I can only see the sources.
<geser> Festor: which deb exactly are you missing?
<Festor> geser, https://launchpad.net/~festor90/+archive
<Festor> amule - 2.2.0~svn20080523-0ubuntu2 
<Festor> and amule - 2.2.0~svn20080524-0ubuntu1~ppa2 
<Festor> seems "Published" but there arent any deb
<Festor> http://ppa.launchpad.net/festor90/ubuntu/
<Festor> only sources
<geser> Festor: http://ppa.launchpad.net/festor90/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amule/ shows the last debs for amule
<geser> and they are also listed in http://ppa.launchpad.net/festor90/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<geser> and for your intrepid PPA: I'm not sure if intrepid PPA works already
<sonium> hi, I have locked my bazaar respository, what means I can't access it anymore
<sonium> is there anything I could do?
<sonium> Unable to obtain lock lp--1221212596:///lock
<sonium> held by sonium@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #16989]
<sonium> locked 20 minutes, 58 seconds ago
<sonium> stupid!
<sonium> found it: break-lock :D
<sonium> no! locked again!
<aantn> hello
<aantn> bazaar.launchpad.net seems to be down
<fredreichbier> for me too
<salty-horse> hi. is there a problem accessing the html interfaces of bazaar branches? I got an error:  "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<fredreichbier> yes, seem to be down
<salty-horse> well, "If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode."
<fredreichbier> :)
<profoX`> hey..
<profoX`> guys/girls.. this bazaar branch does not seem to work anymore.. is something wrong? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~koenux/ytripper/ also, when we try a commit, it gives us: ssh: connect to host launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<salty-horse> profoX`, I just reported that here :)
<profoX`> ah..ok
<profoX`> hi.. again.. if 2 guys want to have commit rights on a bazaar repository hosted by launchpad.. what should we do? create a dev team?
<LarstiQ> profoX`: yes
<profoX`> LarstiQ: ok..
<lamalex> launchpad having issues right now?
<profoX`> it had issues a few hours ago lamalex
<profoX`> maybe its still not entirely corrected
<profoX`> LarstiQ: hey, can you tell me how to create a team? i find launchpad a bit confusing to be honest :)
<lamalex> code is being /very/ slow
<profoX`> argh.
<profoX`> can anyone tell me how I am supposed to create a team in launchpad :p
<LarstiQ> profoX`: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<profoX`> LarstiQ: hehe thanks, I just found it a minute ago at the help page
<profoX`> ( https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/ )
<profoX`> is it possible to rename a project on launchpad?
#launchpad 2008-05-25
<axel_> Hallo! It's about the translation project. I just saw that for many phrases there are already suggestions but they have not been accepted as translations so far (e.g. gThumb, German). Does anybody know how the processes work that a suggestion is made a translation and then spread with an update?
<KleinerPinguin> Hi
<profoX`> anyone know why I get this error? No new revisions to push. when trying to push a commit to bazaar/launchpad?
<profoX`> never mind.
<profoX`> it got pushed anyway
<profoX`> :S
<rlaager> Is it possible to have a bug in Launchpad depend on another bug?
<Hobbsee> ah, now that's an idea.
<Hobbsee> however, backports is not a ppa, mark.
<Hobbsee> oh, i see this launchpad bug.
 * Hobbsee signs in for the second time
<fog> hi
<fog> I was trying to file a bug report about bzr and i could not login
<fog> i tried to reset my password but i didn't receive any email
<fog> what should I do?
<jprieur> hey guys
<jprieur> launchpad gets really slow to scan the branches these days... ant reason?
<jprieur> s/ant/any
<jaromil> re all, i imported a source branch into launchpat using bzr, converting locally using tailor. just wanted to say it works well from git to bzr this way, i also automated the updates. nice.
 * jaromil standing by for the "source to be scanned"
<jaromil> in order to take advantage of compilation tests on various architectures, is it ok to include a standard autoconf/automake package setup with an autogen.sh to be called? is it automated or should i configure these details somewhere for correct compilation?
<jaromil> i'll standby for answers, thanks :)
<fredreichbier> hello
<fredreichbier> i assume that it's impossible to mirror a hg branch on launchpad. is that correct? ;)
<qense> when you subscribe to bugmail from a source package, do you get all mail, or just the new bugs?
<emgent> heya
<Peng> fredreichbier: Well, you could create a cronjob on your PC to bzr-fastimport it and push to LP, but basically yeah.
<fredreichbier> ok, thanks ;)
<profoX`> our "recent revisions" list does not update for some reason
<profoX`> in code.launchpad.net
<profoX`> but the code is already on the server for a few hours.. we can even browse it on line
<jprieur> yes, that is getting really slow...
<sabdfl> thumper: ^^^ re scanner speed
<emgent> heya sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> hi emgent
<emgent> big thanks for UDS experience
<rlaager> jaromil: Are you doing just a trunk or branches as well? Is tailor flattening that down into linear revisions, or does it maintain the tree?
<sabdfl> emgent: thanks for coming, glad you enjoyed it and hope you will come again
<jaromil> rlaager: i'm just importing the latest trunk
<jaromil> the main repository stays on my git server
<rlaager> jaromil: Ok. I'm thinking about doing an MTN -> BZR conversion to test.
<jaromil> it's a very short simple script and conf file for tailor
<jaromil> now i've synced all on launchpad i'm not sure what can i do with it
<jaromil> i wanted to test the code compiling it on ubuntu machines
<jaromil> and have signed and applied for PPA
<jaromil> but cannot really create a package since i don't run ubuntu
<jaromil> do you know if there is any automated way to compile things in bzr on computer farms?
<jaromil> i'd benefit a lot from that, since i have very little cpu power myself
<rlaager> I don't, sorry. What distro are you running?
<jaromil> debian etch
<rlaager> It should be possible to create an Ubuntu chroot then, which should be sufficient for packaging.
<jaromil> ack
<jaromil> something with debootstrap?
<rlaager> Yeah. I've never done it, but it should be possible. I need to do the opposite one of these days (Debian chroot on Ubuntu).
<jaromil> AFAIK 'debootstrap sid sid-chroot ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/' should be enough
<jaromil> i just reached to make debuild work
<jaromil> so maybe i can upload packages build on etch into PPA
<jaromil> it should work
<jaromil> anyone knows what does it means when a PPA build fails with:
<jaromil> Status:   Dependency wait
<jaromil> ?
<jaromil> ah found some more hints in docs
<geser> jaromil: the build waits on a package it needs for building
<jaromil> i have a dependency problem
<jaromil> maybe namespace
<geser> reason could be that the package isn't available at all or in the wrong version
<jaromil> libbluetooth1-dev
<jaromil> is not present, even if it should, in feisty
<jaromil> ups, no sorry
<jaromil> is not in feisty
<jaromil> mm
<jaromil> hope libbluetooth2-dev is backward compatible with former ver.1 api
<jaromil> more questions (thanks !):
<jaromil> how can i change the series of my ppa? would prefer to compile on hardy rather than feisty
<emgent> someone can see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/34031 ?
<jaromil> and BTW does it takes some time for a ssh-key update to take effect?
<Peng> jaromil: I'm pretty sure they've been instant for me (the times I've checked at least).
<emgent> some lp admin here?
<emgent> kiko_: ping
<jaromil> since 2h now i added a new ssh key deleting the old one
<jaromil> still, the old one works, not the new one
<jaromil> plus now i get an error trying to push to bzr
<jaromil> bzr merge bzr+ssh://jaromil@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jaromil/freej/trunk
<jaromil> Enter passphrase for key '/home/root/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<jaromil> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<jaromil> trying a merge, push doesn't works
<jaromil> i'm using tailor to export from git ...
<beuno> jaromil, that error is unrelated with your ssh key
<jaromil> beuno: i guessed that
<jaromil> i also guess bzr doesn't likes to be treated like i was trying to do
<jaromil> anyway, since i understood bzr hosting is not mandatory to use PPA, i'll just stick with that and wait that launchpad supports mirroring of git repos
<beuno> jaromil, where you using rebase?
<beuno> LP mirrors branches every 6 hours or so
<mwhudson> not git branches is doesn't
<mwhudson> (yet, perhaps)
<jaromil> i'm not sure, i was using tailor which is a pythonn wrapper...
<beuno> ah, yes, sorry, I misread. What mwhudson said  :)
#launchpad 2009-05-18
<Bodsda> hi, im trying to upload some code for my project on launchpad. When i try to do the push i get the error "Permission denied (publickey).
<Bodsda> "
<Bodsda> I created the key a while ago and  have since reinstalled at least a dozen times
<Bodsda> what should i do?
<mwhudson> Bodsda: do you still have the key?
<Bodsda> mwhudson: i put my pgp and ssh keys on launchpad
<mwhudson> Bodsda: there seems to be a problem with the server, you may be doing nothing wrong
<Bodsda> ok... but i think il have problems anyway, as bzr has no way of knowing my key
<mwhudson> bzr launches ssh
<mwhudson> does ssh know about your key?
<Bodsda> mwhudson: nope
<mwhudson> well, then you need to tell it
<Bodsda> mwhudson: ok, how do i do that?
<mwhudson> are you on unix?
<mwhudson> do you still have the private part of the ssh key?
<Bodsda> mwhudson: im running ubuntu, and no i dont
<mwhudson> you'll need to make a new key then
<Bodsda> mwhudson: ok, got any links that tell me how? :)
<Bodsda> mwhudson: dw, i got one, cheers
<ajmitch> Bodsda: the part that you have to keep safe is your private key, which doesn't get published anywhere
<Bodsda> ajmitch: ok, cheers.. One question, about gpg keys. Launchpad have now sent me an email encrypted with my key, but how do i decrypt it, im using yahoo
<Bodsda> do I 'have' to use a mail client such as thunderbird/evolution etc. Cause thats a problem as thunderbird + yahoo = headaches
<xnox> what's up with the test rebuild? are you rebuild the whole archive in the ppas?
<mwhudson> Bodsda: if you 'view original', and paste the encrypted bit into a file, you should be able to cat the-file | gpg --decrypt
<mwhudson> (i think, something like that anyway)
<Bodsda> mwhudson: ah, got it, ty#
<tansell> is anyone able to help me with - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460 ?
<batoms_> my build isn't scheduled to rebuild for 9 more days
<jmarsden> batoms_: That means the builders are really busy, or something bad happened... see http://launchpad.net/builders for their status
<wgrant> batoms_: I presume you hit 'Retry'?
<wgrant> batoms_: There's a bug at the moment that retries are prioritised behind the Ubuntu test rebuild, but normal builds should be fine.
<jmarsden> ?  I just browse there.  Hmmm: "i386      7280 builds waiting in queue" -- I'd say the builders *are* busy!
<batoms_> wgrant: its a rebuild
<ajmitch> a mere few minutes to complete
<wgrant> jmarsden: That's the Ubuntu rebuild test; those builds are scheduled behind everything except language packs and retries.
<batoms_> but 9 days...that seems crazy
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.  Thanks.
<wgrant> batoms_: Sounds like you need somebody to bump up your build score a bit.
<wgrant> batoms_: Archive rebuilds take a while.
<wgrant> I hate to think how long an hppa rebuild test would take.
<ajmitch> just be glad there's no m68k
<wgrant> True.
<batoms_> wgrant: how do i get my build score bumped up
<tansell> so.. anyone able to help me by increasing my PPA's size?
<mwhudson> tansell: most admin-y people are traveling today, i think
<tansell> mwhudson, dang
<tansell> mwhudson, I think I've finally got this package mostly in shape but ran out of quota again :(
<tansell> stupid debug packages take up around 200mb each
<wgrant> tansell: The PPA mentioned in that question is practically empty...
<tansell> wgrant, because I created a second PPA after I ran out
<tansell> https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/mithro2
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to push a branch for my project for the first time, but im getting an error, Launchpad user 'bod' doesn't have a registered SSH key -- but thats not true, you can see from my profile that i havew  registered my ssh key
<VK7HSE> Is there any known issues with LP not loading on Opera ???
<VK7HSE> never mind, after a reboot all has returned to normal! :-/
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to push some code for my project but when i do i get this error, any ideas whats going wrong, I have got ssh keys. -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/174742/
<soren> Bodsda: You need to put your public key on Launchpad.
<soren> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bod shows that you haven't yet.
<soren> Er...
<soren> https://launchpad.net/~bod
<Bodsda> try https://launchpad.net/~bodsda
<Bodsda> ~bod is not me :)
<Bodsda> soren: im pretty sure its on there
<soren> Bodsda: Then you need to tell bzr that bod isn't you.
<Bodsda> soren: how do i do that?
<soren> bzr launchpad-login bodsda
<Bodsda> k, ty
<Bodsda> soren: that didnt seem to work, should it have asked me for a password or something?
<soren> Bodsda: Nope.
<Bodsda> soren: ok, then its still not recognizing me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/174746/
<tansell> is there a way to get stats on the various ppa build machines?
<tansell> I'm wondering if they all have the same amount of memory
<warp10> I changed my launchpad contact address on friday, but my @ubuntu.com still forward to the old primary address. Can someone help me with this issue?
<primes2h> Hello. Last Tuesday I became Ubuntu Member but I doesn't have email redirecting still active yet (@ubuntu.com).Can someone help me with this issue too? :-)
<soren> Bodsda: Oh.
<primes2h> s/doesn't/don't
<soren> Bodsda: If you're specifying the sftp address directly like that, the launchpad-login thing doesn't factor into it.
<soren> It's only used if you're using lp: style urls.
<soren> If you want use sftp urls, put your username in the url: sftp://bodsda@bazaar.launcp....
<Bodsda> ok, il give it a go cheers
<Bodsda> soren: ah brilliant, thanks dude, that works :)
<soren> Bodsda: The lp style url would be: lp:~bodsda/cheatsheet/dev-cheatsheet
<primes2h> Hello. Last Tuesday I became Ubuntu Member but I doesn't have email redirecting still active yet (@ubuntu.com).Can someone help me with this issue? :-)
<primes2h> s/doesn't/don't
<primes2h> d/still
<persia> primes2h, 1) You probably want to contact the Ubuntu Membership people, rather than the launchpad people.  2) It can take a while (sometimes it's a couple days, sometimes it's a few months)
<primes2h> persia: Thank you for the explanation.
<persia> primes2h, Sorry it's not clearer.  I just don't understand the trick to make it happen.  It was about 3 months for me.
<primes2h> persia: it's written 48 hours in the wiki. it's quite the same ;-)
<primes2h> persia: I wrote an email looking for help about this. Let's wait... :-)
<lnb_> what is the 'normal' ppa for 9.04 ?
<noodles775> lnb_: I'm not sure what you mean? What is it you are trying to do or answer?
<lnb_> in software sources..
<lnb_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<lnb_> i mean that
<lnb_> there are more
<lnb_> but I am not certain which are the 'right' or 'normal' ones to have
<beuno> lnb_, what does that have to do with launchpad?
<noodles775> lnb_: yes, so they are not actually PPAs, but are just the normal software sources for your ubuntu installation... I'll try to find a link showing what the 'normal' ones should be.
<lnb_> i put 'ubuntu ppa sources' in google and launchpad came up
<noodles775> lnb_: yes, because you searched for ppa - but what you're looking for isn't actually anything to do with ppas.
<lnb_> ok
<lnb_> repositories then?
<noodles775> lnb_: yep, I'm still looking for a good page with what you should see there :)
<lnb_> this one tells you how but not what the urls are.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<noodles775> lnb_: So if you follow that page you can see exactly what you've currently got selected...
<noodles775> lnb_: and then if you, in a terminal, type:
<noodles775> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<lnb_>  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<lnb_> right
<noodles775> you'll see most of them.
<lnb_> that is the entire list ?
<noodles775> If you've done any customization, you may also have some extra options under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ says I'm not allowed there?
<soren> What did I do to deserve this? :)
<persia> soren, are you logged in?  are you behind a strange proxy?  It works for me, and I'm not logged in (and don't typically use edge)
<soren> persia: Logged in.
<soren> persia: No proxy (that I know of).
<persia> Odd.
<soren> Very.
<soren> Hence the question :)
 * beuno looks
<beuno> soren, it's a known bug
<soren> beuno: Oh, ok.
<soren> beuno: Thanks. I wasn't sure where to look to see if that was the case.
 * beuno tries to find the bug #
<beuno> soren, I can't find the bug #
<beuno> would you like to file it just in case?
<soren> beuno: Sure, I can do that.
<beuno> thanks soren
<soren> Oh. Same error on non-edge.
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/377963
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377963 in launchpad "edge.code.launchpad.net says I'm not allowed there" [Undecided,New]
<little> Hey there, anybody home?
<beuno> little, not many of
<beuno> most people are travelling this week
<beuno> what's up?
<little> If I have a suggestion for improving the instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories who do I contact?
<beuno> little, drop an email to MAtt: matthew.revell@canonical.com
<little> Thanks!
<jmehdi> Hi, on this team page: https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team I'd like to remove the "ubuntume@googlegroups.com" address but I don't find how...
<little> Did you succeed? I don't see it on that page.
<jmehdi> in "contact details" under "sabily.team@lists.launchpad.net"
<little> It's not visible when I load the page. Are you currently editing the page? Maybe it only shows when you're editing it.
<jmehdi> are you logged in?
<little> No.
<jmehdi> if you are logged in you will see two emails
<little> Okay, I see it now.
<little> Are you able to edit the page?
<jmehdi> yep
<little> Does it show that address when you're in edit mode?
<jmehdi> no
<little> What do you see when you edit? Is it a series of questions with boxes that you have to tick or is it raw HTML code?
<jmehdi> questions with boxes
<little> Are there any that have anything to do with Contact detals?
<little> Maybe if you click one, it will open up a text box with a list of contacts that you can edit.
<little> It's also possible it's done automatically based on who's a member of the team. Maybe one of the members has that email address and has chosen to have his/her address shown as a contact.
<savvas> it doesn't show up in edge: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sabily.team
<savvas> jmehdi: do you see it here? https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team/+contactaddress
<jmehdi> savvas: no I don't
<little> I'm not allowed access to that last page.
<jmehdi> http://yfrog.com/4ocontactnp
<little> Could it be an example contact address put there by default?
<little> Did you set up a mailing list like it says on http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/722/contactn.png
<savvas> jmehdi: when was this team created with that google group in contact details?
<jmehdi> savvas: it's a long time because we have changed the name ubuntume to sabily
<jmehdi> little: yes the mailing list is active
<jmehdi> that may be the problem, that the team has been renamed
<savvas> I'd file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and ask for the removal of ubuntume@googlegroups.com (in "contact details") from https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team (also mention that it is not visible from https://edge.launchpad.net/~sabily.team)
<jmehdi> savvas: ok, thanks
<little> Another happy ending. (:
<savvas> it's really a weird though :P
<little> If that part on http://yfrog.com/4ocontactnp that mentions a mailing list applies to it, then that would explain it. That ubuntume address is probably part of the mailing list.
<little> jmehdi: Are you able to edit the mailing list?
<jmehdi> little: yes I'm the owner of the team
<little> Then maybe you can look through the mailing list and see if ubuntume is a member and remove that member from the mailing list to get it to update on the Launchpad page automatically.
<jmehdi> little: it's not a member...
<little> Then the best bet is to do what savvas suggested and write to launchpad.
<jmehdi> little: yep I've filed a question, wait and see ;)
<little> Hopefully they'll fix it. (:
<savvas> um.. for some reason https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnote shows the launchpad bug to be closed, but the bug watch updater didn't set it to fix released, LP: #364931)
<hexmode> I have a personal PPA, but I want to upload packages to the team PPA.  How can I do that?
<savvas> rephrase: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnote shows the launchpad bug to be closed, but for some reason the bug watch updater didn't set it to fix released, bug #364931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364931 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnote in karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364931
<savvas> hexmode: you can copy over a) the binaries or b) the source and rebuild
<savvas> hexmode: go to your ppa, choose "Copy packages" and point the destination PPA and which mode you want
<little> hexmode: This might help https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<hexmode> savvas: How would I copy them w/o the web interface?
<hexmode> savvas: nm... not important
<savvas> hexmode: upload them again :)
<savvas> hexmode: however, you could use the w3m browser for command line
<hexmode> ok, but... what do I put in dput.cf to upload to the different ppa?
<hexmode> right now I have "incoming = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu"
<hexmode> should I change that, or something else?
<savvas> here's my ~/.dput.cf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175108/
<hexmode> savvas: thanks, that gives me a clue
<savvas> hexmode: np, however I still think w3m would save you some time :)
<hexmode> savvas: that, and reading over the dput section on that page you linked me to.... been a while since I messed with dput.cf
<savvas> hexmode: that's easy, you just use your username
<savvas> [myname] = this would be used in the command: dput myname file.changes
<savvas> the rest are from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading :)
<james_w> savvas: auto-closing only works for bugs that are against a package, not against the full distribution
<hexmode> sure, it was the multiple ppa bit I didn't grok.  But thanks for your help.
<james_w> hexmode: you can also do "dput ppa:username/ppaname package.changes", rather than adding a stanza for each PPA you upload to
<hexmode> ooo! nice
<savvas> james_w: thanks :)
<satirik> hey there
<satirik> anyone can review my translation file on launchpad here pls ?
<savvas> satirik: canadian? try asking in #ubuntu-ca :)
<satirik> not really canadian but i can try
<satirik> where are the launchpad admin or moderators talking ?
<hexmode> any way to grant people on a lp team besides the team creator rights to upload to the PPA?
<mneptok> satirik: getting impatient after 11 miutes of waiting is ... well ... hrmf ...
<LarstiQ> hexmode: make the ppa owend by the team?
<beuno> hexmode, everyone that's prt of the team con upload
<beuno> right, what LarstiQ said
<beuno> satirik, Kaunchpad devs and admins are travelling
<beuno> maybe jtv can take care of it
<beuno> but 48hs wait is about normal
<hexmode> LarstiQ, beuno: I am a member of the team, but got a permission denied on upload: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intrahealth+informatics/+archive/ppa/+builds
<beuno> hexmode, you got an email?
 * beuno summons cprov 
<hexmode> beuno: yes.  "signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution"
<noodles775> hexmode: are you sure you uploaded it to the ppa and not to the ubuntu distro?
<hexmode> hrm... lemme double check
<beuno> hexmode, check your .dput.cf
<hexmode> doh! you're right
<hexmode> sorry... trying again
<cprov> noodles775 rules soyuz land!
 * cprov is packing-distracted
<beuno> cprov, same here  :)
<beuno> I've got a slightly longer flight though
<cprov> beuno: yeah, hurry up! :)
<satirik> beuno: it's been 5days actually not 48hours
<satirik> beuno: it's no big deal but it would be great if someone could review it :)
<beuno> satirik, I'll try and poke people tomorrow, but all Canonical is either traveling or in meetings at the moment
<beuno> (or procrastinating on IRC to avoid packing)
<satirik> beuno: ok thank you
<maxb> I have a variety of different teams created before multiple PPAs were possible
<maxb> Should I now just create one umbrella team, create lots of PPAs under it, and ask for the old ones to be deleted?
<maxb> Or is there a nicer way?
<SamB> maxb: old teams, or old ppas?
<beuno> maxb, there's no nicer way
<maxb> both!
<SamB> and do the teams have at all different memberships?
<maxb> NO
<maxb> oops, sorry for accidental caps
<SamB> well, I guess you might as well do what you just said, then ...
<maxb> What's the current situation re PPA signing key generation? Do I have to create the "default" PPA called PPA, and upload something to it, before a signing key will be generated?
<SamB> I thought each PPA got a key ?
<kiko> maxb, they are generated periodically in a batch job
<kiko> you get one key per PPA owner
<kiko> which makes the key management simpler
<SamB> kiko: what was it, every half hour ?
<kiko> I thought it was every 5 minutes
<SamB> oh
<SamB> could be
<SamB> I knew it was some even fraction of an hour!
<maxb> bug 371557 still open, so I guess I do have to put something in the default ppa, even though I don't actually want a default ppa for this team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371557 in soyuz "PPA signing key generation doesn't work correctly for named-ppas" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371557
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> One of the problems with making primary archive URLs no longer work but instead forward to the distros page, is that it requires some URL-munging ingenuity to copy packages from a primary archive into a PPA
<wgrant> maxb: That is a bit of a problem, yes. And Archive:+index can clearly handle an archive full of packages now, so there shouldn't be many tweaks needed to make it work well for PRIMARY and PARTNER archives.
<wgrant> But +copy-packages seems to still time out a lot, so maybe linking to it isn't a good idea.
<ausimage_oui> I need help mirroring a junk branch of mine to a new project series
<maxb> Hmm. I just got a "different rich-root support" trying to upload a local branch of cdbs to launchpad
<ausimage_oui> k. I truly do not know how to make it work :/
<maxb> I think it's because LP chose the wrong branch to stack upon
<maxb> What's the correct syntax to override that?
<wgrant> maxb: I'd try --stacked-on=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~path/to/branch
<maxb> even though I'm pushing over ssh?
<wgrant> Yes.
<ausimage_oui> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ausimage/+junk/PbParser ==> https://edge.launchpad.net/soovee/pbparse-0.9/
<ausimage_oui> i want the first to show up as a mirrored series in the last
<ausimage_oui> and LP is not seeming to cooperate
<wgrant> ausimage_oui: There's already a branch attached to that series...
<ausimage_oui> can I remove it?
<wgrant> maxb: There used to be a bug that LP wouldn't recognise that URL as one of its own branches, but I think that was fixed.
<wgrant> ausimage_oui: Yes, by hitting the delete link at the top of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ausimage/soovee/PbParser
<wgrant> But...
<wgrant> You can't easily move that +junk branch to the project now.
<ausimage_oui> what is the way to do that?
<wgrant> Actually, you might be able to for a few more days, if you turn off the edge redirect.
<wgrant> Because on edge, you can no longer change a branch's project.
<ausimage_oui> ?
<wgrant> Try going to https://launchpad.net/, disable the redirect, and go to https://code.launchpad.net/~ausimage/+junk/PbParser/+edit
<wgrant> Then you can specify the project.
<ausimage_oui> coolness that worked thanks wgrant
<wgrant> ausimage_oui: Then you can set it as the series branch in the usual manner.
<ausimage_oui> yup... thanks much :)
#launchpad 2009-05-19
<batoms_> in intrepid when i use debuild from it pops up a dialog asking me for the password to sign the package...does anyone know how to turn this off
<batoms_> so that it asks me for the password at the command line
<batoms_> its annoying to be working in a terminal and then have to change focus to a dialog to enter the password
<wgrant> batoms_: Try removing 'use-agent' from ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<batoms_> wgrant: i would like to have the agent when using a GUI but not from the command line...do you know if this is possible?
<wgrant> batoms_: Not sure.
<wgrant> (heh, my typing of that last line was interrupted by that dialog popping up)
<Ampelbein> batoms_: export GPG_AGENT_INFO=
<Ampelbein> batoms_: that disables the use of seahorse (the graphical passphrase-thingie) for the current bash-session
<jthm_guitarist> #xubuntu
<MTecknology> Can I have just a static location to find the 64x64 image of a launchpad team?
<MTecknology> +branding is restricted, maybe +images/+medium ?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't know of any (except by parsing the RDF or XHTML), and others who might know are probably in the air at the moment.
<MTecknology> k, thanks
<MTecknology> wgrant: where does the medium image even show up?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't think it does.
<wgrant> I didn't think you could still set it.
<MTecknology> interesting
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> In the team maps, maybe?
<wgrant> I remember something about them having to bring it back...
 * wgrant hunts up bugs.
<MTecknology> I was just wondering because it would be PERFECT if I could form a direct link to the medium image
<wgrant> MTecknology: Bug #262739, bug #276329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262739 in launchpad-registry "Not possible to change a person's logo anymore" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276329 in launchpad-registry "Teams can upload a 64x64 image but it isn't used" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276329
<wgrant> But they don't quite say what the current state is.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<tansell> anyone here able to help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
 * Hobbsee waves
<RAOF> Howdie, Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> I'm hitting a few page timeouts.  Not sure if you guys know about them
<Hobbsee> RAOF: :)
<RAOF> Whoops, me too.
<wgrant> Which?
<RAOF> Bugpage for xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, here.
<mrooney> Hmm, is the "Last Modified" time of branches broken? I see a graph for trunk but nothing for any other branches anymore
<wgrant> mrooney: There's a bug about that.
<wgrant> So yes, it's known.
<mrooney> excellent
<mrooney> I assumed it would be hard to miss
<wgrant> Hmmm, I just got a 502 ('Please try again') from a page. Hobbsee, RAOF, is that what you got?
<RAOF> Yup.
<wgrant> Sounds like the appservers are dying again.
<wgrant> I don't think this is the usual failure mode - it's very slow.
<wgrant> And of course, we are probably going to have a lack of LOSAs for the next couple of days...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yeah
<gnomefreak> launchpad is down?
<jpds> gnomefreak: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net
<noodles775> gnomefreak: confirmed... me too
<gnomefreak> why werent the bugs or home page working but launchpad.net works :(
<jpds> Everything's working here for me.
<noodles775> gnomefreak: it seems to be that perhaps just one app server was down...
<noodles775> gnomefreak: so just refreshing worked for me...
<gnomefreak> ok i look and see if it happens to me again and i will try to refresh
<gnomefreak> it seems i can open it again without refreshing but extreamly slow loading. slow >= 3minutes
<gnomefreak> yep got the same message as before
<gnomefreak> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<gnomefreak> ok that is going to annoy me
<noodles775> gnomefreak: what's the url you're trying?
<gnomefreak> noodles775: any edge bugs pages after i click save changes
<gnomefreak> noodles775: it has happens on 4 out of about 6
<noodles775> gnomefreak: hmm... I saw the issue the first time I tried to submit a bug, but the second worked in a timely way... OK, so it seems at least one of the app servers is not healthy...
 * noodles775 is trying to find someone who can help...
<gnomefreak> let me know what we find out please
 * Hobbsee tries https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/375345 again, as requested
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375345 in ubunet ""Ubuntu One" name creates confusion" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<noodles775> gnomefreak: you're accessing edge right? (I'm seeing this on edge, but just want to confirm that you're also using edge?)
<gnomefreak> noodles775: yeah i was just thinking abotu disabling it to see if regular works
<noodles775> gnomefreak: thanks... yeah, it seems it's just one of the edge servers.
<gnomefreak> noodles775: cool thanks
<noodles775> gnomefreak: ok, can confirm that you shouldn't (now) see the 'please try again' on production, but may still experience it on edge for the next while
<noodles775> it'll be fixed on edge also as soon as possible.
<wgrant> Thanks noodles775.
<gnomefreak> noodles775: ok thanks ill will check a bit later right now i am fighting with google and google is winning
<noodles775> lol
<noodles775> wgrant: np... thanks for noticing the icon inconsistencies!
<wgrant> noodles775: Replying to that bug now...
<noodles775> aha
<wgrant> noodles775: Are the other icons being replaced, or are we going to have two new-style and several old-style ones in build listings?
<gnomefreak> deepdyve it is now since google hates me today
<noodles775> wgrant: I'm not certain... beuno is supplying the new icons...
<wgrant> noodles775: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gmpc-plugins/+builds is going to look pretty strange, even once the icon is unsquished.
<noodles775> wgrant: currently we should be seeing:
<noodles775> https://edge.launchpad.net/+graphics
<wgrant> noodles775: Right, I know that page.
<noodles775> except for those you noted in the bug (which I'll fix)
<wgrant> I'm a bit confused as to why they weren't all replaced at the same time.
<noodles775> wgrant: perhaps beuno was only able to get these new ones initially... not sure.
<wgrant> noodles775: Possibly.
<noodles775> gnomefreak: IS has bounced the bad edge server, so you should be able to use edge without problems (when you finish fighting google ;) )
<gnomefreak> noodles775: thanks
<geser> where do I report out-of-date mirrors? de.archive.u.c seems to got last updated in 2009-05-14
<jpds> geser: Lemme go and poke the admin.
<tansell> anyone able to help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460 ?
<jml> tansell: not right now, I'm afraid.
<tansell> dang, I'm up to three PPA archives now :(
<jpds> geser: If you find another mirror out of sync please mail mirrors--at--ubuntu.com
<zoobab01> hi
<zoobab01> can someone help me with a dput.cf?
<zoobab01> PPA keeps rejecting my packages
<zoobab01> http://www.digitalmajority.org/forum/t-156535/fsfe:fsfe-submission-to-european-patent-office
<zoobab01> sorry
<zoobab01> Could not find PPA named 'ppa' for 'zoobab'
<nicoInattendu> Can you paste your dput ?
<nicoInattendu> Dput.cf I i mean
<zoobab01> here: http://zoobab.wikidot.com/ubuntu-ppa-dput
<wgrant> zoobab01: You don't have any OpenPGP keys associated with your account, nor do you have any PPAs...
<zoobab01> https://launchpad.net/~bh-udev
<wgrant> Then you want ~bh-udev
<zoobab01> ah
<zoobab01> now I understand
<nicoInattendu> Try in 'incoming line' : incoming = ~zoobab/openamq/ubuntu
<wgrant> That too.
<nicoInattendu> incoming = ~zoobab/openamq/ubuntu/
<nicoInattendu> cf here : https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart#Uploading
<wgrant> Or just 'dput ppa:~bh-udev/openamq some_version_source.changes'
<wgrant> (if you are running Ubuntu 9.04 or later, IIRC)
<J-_> Hello, there seems to be spam from either a bot, or person on Launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/70620 Please do something about it.
<kaamos> hello. any launchpad devs around?
<jml> kaamos: some are.
<pcabido> Hi
<pcabido> I have a question about the translations, where can I get permissions to upload translations for a project? Does the project owner have to give me permissions to do that?
<wgrant> kfogel: Are you still expecting the ML and IRC discussion to go public in a week?
<wgrant> I somehow doubt it.
<kaamos> jml: I got some issues with managing a project, asked this question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/71081 and was told to contact a launchpad dev here
<wgrant> kaamos: You have two accounts.
<wgrant> kaamos: alexey-kopytov and akopytov
<wgrant> kaamos: You can merge them at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<kaamos> aha. wil do, thanks!
<wgrant> I presume you were logged in with the wrong one.
<kaamos> I don't think so, but let's see if merging will help
<wgrant> Well, you asked the question as akopytov, but the project is owned by alexey-kopytov
<kaamos> ok, so the person who transferred the ownership just did it for the wrong account
<wgrant> Working now?
<kaamos> wgrant: merging solved the problem, thanks a lot!
<wgrant> kaamos: No problem.
<goshawk> how do i detele packages from the launchpad ppa?
<goshawk> i deleted with "delete packages" and they are not in the list anymore
<goshawk> but they are published in the archive
<savvas> you have to wait about 15 minutes :)
<goshawk> so in 15 minutes i can upload the same package name with a different orig.tar.gz
<goshawk> isn't it?
<goshawk> cuz now it gets rejected cuz it's md5 differs
<savvas> the same package name yes, the same package version no :)
<savvas> for example, if it was ~ppagoshawk1 you have to increase it to ~ppagoshawk2
<goshawk> yep, but my orig.tar.gz changes
<goshawk> and it gets dropped
<savvas> do you use "debuild -S -sa" ?
<goshawk> File libqtd_0.1+20090519.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for D Programming Language Applications Packagers, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<goshawk> it's a package of VCS
<goshawk> from a VCS
<goshawk> so it sources vary everyday, and the one of yesterday failed due to a problem in the source
<savvas> aaaahh... I don't think you can't different orig.tar.gz
<savvas> *you can upload
 * goshawk has to hack the package and fake the date of one day to get it uploaded
<savvas> er..
<savvas> why don't you just add the time hour/minute?
<goshawk> uhm...
<wgrant> I would do something like libqtd_0.1+bzr1234
<savvas> libqtd_0.1+200905191434.orig.tar.gz :)
<savvas> wgrant's suggestion is even better :P
<goshawk> it's not bzr
<wgrant> svn, then.
<goshawk> but i'll do it
<goshawk> adding a !
<goshawk> 1
<goshawk> to it
<wgrant> Anything except CVS will have a revision number.
<kfogel> wgrant: No, I'm going to update the schedule.  The open-sourcing date is not moving later, it's just hard to open up discussion without the sources available -- people don't know what they should say in public and what not.
<wgrant> kfogel: Right, that's what I thought.
<wgrant> I wondered how it was ever going to work.
<kfogel> wgrant: schedule tweaked.  Note that the lists may still be opened up before July 21st, as we may do a soft rollout for the code.
<savvas> is anyone using firefox? since there's a relative launchpad link, https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+download < Use "open" instead of save - does this mean launchpad is badly configured or firefox is badly coded ? bug 239952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in ubuntuforums.org "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm using Bazaar's "--fixes" switch to mark a bug on launchpad.net as fixed. Shouldn't Launchpad.net mark the status of such a bug as "Fix committed"? For example, I tried "bzr commit --fixes lp:377991" (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnarea/booleano/main/revision/43) but it didn't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/booleano/+bug/377991
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377991 in booleano "Mock parse tree objects represent a design error" [Critical,In progress]
<savvas> gustavonarea: I don't think they allowed that for all projects, only for ubuntu bugs and packaging - it probably is used to record it on a special variable that it fixes that bug
<savvas> (I mean only recorded in the bzr branch)
<gustavonarea> savvas: Thanks for the answer! But why would they do that? :-S
<savvas> no idea, I'm not involved in launchpad - better wait for a correct answer or ask at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for more info :) also check out "bzr help bugs"
<gustavonarea> savvas: ok, thanks once again! :)
<savvas> np :)
<Laney> I think it just links the bug
<Laney> the branch to the bug*
#launchpad 2009-05-20
<fta> looks like the dep-waits are no longer requeued :( https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Hellow> Been getting a lot of errors from Launchpad
<tansell> Still no one able to help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460 ?
<tansell> so are all the devs off to a conference this week or something?
<wgrant> tansell: Yes - Canonical AllHands starts today or tomorrow, and UDS is next week, so lots of people are in transit to Barcelona or in conferences.
<tansell> UDS = Ubuntu Developers Summit?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Where there's normally quite a few LP devs as well.
<tansell> makes sense
<tansell> explains why I was getting nice fast response to my help requests a week ago and now nobody is about :(
<wgrant> It's also only 6am there, so nobody should be awake anyway.
<Hellow> its 12:13AM here
<bogner> is there a way to cancel a build that's currently running, in my ppa?
<bogner> i can see in the log that it's repeatedly trying to access a webserver and timing out, which is obviously a waste of cpu time
<bogner> nevermind, it finished
<Hellow> How would I create a sort of "umbrella" project that covers two different projects?
<wgrant> Hellow: Launchpad has this concept of a 'project group.' See https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project, for example.
<wgrant> Hellow: You have to ask an admin to create one for you.
<Hellow> wgrant: Any admins in here right now? lol
<wgrant> Project groups can't have much done directly on them (they don't have bugs, branches, blueprints, translations), but they're good for showing associations and sometimes granting privileges.
<wgrant> Hellow: Probably not - ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Hellow> ok
 * wgrant laments the lack of LP devs.
<tansell> still no LP devs around?
<Ursinha> tansell, any problems?
<tansell> I'm trying to get help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
<tansell> I would really like to combined the three ppa's and finish this packaging
<Laney> is there any way to get a PPA which builds on PPC for the purposes of debugging?
<zoobab01> hi
<zoobab01> how do I specify to compile a PPA package for hardy+intrepid+karmic?
<zoobab01> in my debian/changelog file?
<lifeless> zoobab01: yes
<zoobab01> what kind of syntax?
<VK7HSE> zoobab01: here's an example of one...   me-tv (0.8.13-0ubuntu1~ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<zoobab01> me-tv (0.8.13-0ubuntu1~ppa1) jaunty intrepid karmic; urgency=low
<zoobab01> ?
<VK7HSE> zoobab01: ok the line reads as follows...
<VK7HSE> program version dist urgency
<hggdh> it is one dist per package
<VK7HSE> no you can only specify one distribution only..
<zoobab01> ah
<zoobab01> so I have to upload 3 times for 3 distribs?
<VK7HSE> and your ppa will only allow one copy of source for that build too!
<VK7HSE> clear as mud? ;)
<zoobab01> :-)
<zoobab01> I could be more clear
<zoobab01> like upload one .changes file for each distrib
<zoobab01> which only differ because of their debian/changelog file
<xnox`> launchpad just went crazy on me. Decided to email ~10 commit messages which are about 15 hours old.....
<VK7HSE> zoobab01: I'm not sure! as I only build for one dist release at a time...
 * VK7HSE (I'm still learning!)
<zoobab01> ok
<xnox`> Can someone please help me use launchpad email interface? I keep emailing and it always fails on the first command "affects pytlm"
<xnox`> I've tried even case sensetive name "affects PyTLM"
<xnox`> what am I doing wrong?
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> since i cant find anywhere else to ask this:
<BUGabundo> where can i get help for the fw of my alias @ubuntu.com?
<BUGabundo> i sent an email to rt@ubuntu.com but got nothing back
<stani> is it possible to undelete a package?
<stani> never mind
<servilio> hi! is it possible to use markup in the information [text]area of a bug report?
<jelkner> any here who could ask a question about how to organize a translation of a series of tutorials on launchpad?
<jelkner> i'm a high school teacher who has been working for years with my students on a series of small tutorials
<jelkner> https://edge.launchpad.net/getting-down-with
<jelkner> we now want to translate the series into spanish
<jelkner> and i could use help figuring out how to set that up
<jelkner> is this the right place to ask a question like this?
<jelkner> or should i be asking elsewhere?
<maxb> Laney: doko has an all-architectures PPA, you could ask him how to request it
<fta> something's wrong with the builders, they no longer retry the dep-waits. Started 3 or 4 days ago
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=firefox-3.5&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<fta> probably due to the huge queue created by cjwatson/test-rebuild-20090513.. a manual retry fails too, build score = 0 :(
<maxb> fta: That wouldn't affect the lpia builds, though?
<fta> hm, right
<maxb> Today's build seems to be a genuinely correct depwait, though
<aboudreault> I'm trying to copy binary (via the web interface) from jaunty to intrepid. but the upload fails: The following files are already published in my-ppa:..... the-file_x.deb
<aboudreault> Should I not be able to copy like that ?
<maxb> That sounds like you have not actually selected "Copy binaries"
<aboudreault> I' pretty sure that yes. (did it twice)
<aboudreault> strangly... the package have been rebuild o_O
<fta> maxb, they are all genuine. i push xulrunner and firefox at the same time, with a dep forcing ff to wait for xul to be complete. so the dep is bumped daily
<maxb> todays xulrunning FTBFS though
<maxb> erm, *xulrunner
<fta> yes, i fixed it, i just need to push it
<maxb> It would probably be more efficient to push xulrunner and firefox in order
<maxb> in terms of saving overall buildd time
<fta> i do that in the right order, but the builds start in parallel so i can't avoid the dep wait
<maxb> ah, there's a soyuz bug open on that
<maxb> Oh, no, I misunderstand
<fta> i already hit bug 371640 but it's different
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371640 in soyuz "Upload processing order is unstable" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371640
<maxb> Yes
<fta> i worked around that one
<fta> maxb, i just filed bug 378828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378828 in soyuz "DepWaits no longer processed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378828
#launchpad 2009-05-21
<aboudreault> emm... one package (in my PPA) that have been built for hardy. Have the dependency python-central (>= 0.6.7). But it's the version 0.6.5 in hardy ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-central&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all )
<aboudreault> Any idea what's wrong?
<aboudreault> when i build my package in my pbuilder chroot... it's the dependency python-central (>= 0.6.5).
<wgrant> aboudreault: Point me at your PPA, please.
<wgrant> I have a couple of suspicions.
<aboudreault> sure. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis
<aboudreault> it's the source package "gdal" and the package python-gdal
<wgrant> aboudreault: Which of the three PPAs?
<aboudreault> unstable
<wgrant> aboudreault: Oh, hardy-updates has 0.6.7.
<wgrant> aboudreault: Your pbuilder is missing hardy-updates entries in sources.list.
<wgrant> PPAs build again hardy, hardy-security and hardy-updates (Release, Security and Updates pockets) by default.
<aboudreault> ha, strongly possible.
<aboudreault> and that's good.. i thought there was a bug in my package. :)
<aboudreault> thx, will add these repositories to my pbuilder.
<wgrant> np
<aboudreault> if i set OTHERMIRROR in my pbuilderrc, Will it override my --othermirror option passed through the command line (when needed) ?
<wgrant> I don't know; I dumped pbuilder for sbuild years ago.
<aboudreault> ha, didn't know that sbuild.
<VK7HSE> aboudreault: it shouldn't ;)
<aboudreault> VK7HSE: fyi, yes it overrides the cmd line option.
<VK7HSE> aboudreault:  ;) thanks!
<Hellow> Still no one has looked at my project group request :(
<Hellow> Anyone care to take a look at it: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/71738 ?
<earlmred> how long should it take after running dputs for packges to appear, or to receive an email that something is wrong?
<jpds> About 10 minutes I think.
<maxb> Processing is every 5, allow a little time for emails to filter back through the internet
<earlmred> hmm, have a new question, where would i ask a debuild question?
<maxb> #ubuntu-motu is probably best
<earlmred> maxb: thanks. i did end up getting my kernel package uploaded and building, guessing that's gonna take awhile though
<\sh> guys, is there any information available on download stats of team ppas or ppas in general?
<earlmred> \sh: i don't believe so
<earlmred> although i just got my first ppa setup and a package on it and it works, so yay.
<wgrant> \sh: There isn't.
<wgrant> \sh: But they're working on doing it for product releases, and I don't imagine it would be too hard to extend that to PPAs.
<\sh> wgrant: I was just filing a wishlist bug, because I think it's easier to do it for PPAs then for distro releases (thinking about the mirrors)
<pzico> Hi, if I want to put screenshots of my program, should I put them in Blueprints or make announcement with link to external site storing screenshots? Or is there some other recommended way doing this?
<earlmred> \sh: that bug is already filed.
<earlmred> \sh: several times over it appears
<wgrant> pzico: You need external hosting, but there's a special field for a screenshot URL at https://launchpad.net/yourproject/+edit
<pzico> wgrant: thanks, didn't remember it was there
<wgrant> pzico: Not surprising - it's a bit strange.
<earlmred> hmm, is there a problem with soyuz building kernels?
<earlmred> package builds fine on my machines, but has a fail out while checking modules
<wgrant> earlmred: Soyuz builds all of the Ubuntu kernels, so I doubt it..
<wgrant> Where's the build log?
<earlmred> wgrant: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27010983/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.linux_2.6.28-12.43_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<earlmred> I get EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy)
<earlmred> if you want to get to where the error occurs.
<mithro> any chance someone is about who can help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460 (Increase quota for a PPA)
<Demophobie> Hey
<xnox> Anyone from vcs-imports team here? Could you please stop trying lp:~vcs-imports/libsword/trunk it always fails....
<xnox> I takes 2 hours 20 minutes each time, fails and does that 4 times a day
<xnox> s/20/40/
<Tak> does anybody know if https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/25127 has changed? (i.e. is it possible yet to link a bug to a revision?)
<C10uD> hello, i screwed up my repo on launchpad, i don't know exactly how... how can i get it working correctly again? https://code.launchpad.net/~c10ud/emesene/emesene-crazy it shows two faulty revisions, it should show 1341
<rockstar> C10uD, how are they faulty?
<C10uD> i screwed up the thing while trying to merge in another branch
<C10uD> those 1 and 2 revisions are unwanted
<C10uD> i can't get back to previous situation..
<comand> is anyone else having issues creating branches of lp repos at the moment? I'm trying to branch the ipython repo, and it just stalls... I was also having problems downloading files from the librarian, where the download would stall...
<mxpxpod> I'm trying to upload some packages to my PPA, but I keep getting errors saying that there is no PPA 'bryanforbes' for user 'bryanforbes'
<mxpxpod> which makes no sense because I created the PPA
<SamB> mxpxpod: that's the name of the PPA you created ?
<mxpxpod> SamB: yup
<mxpxpod> https://launchpad.net/~bryanforbes/+archive/ppa
<SamB> mxpxpod: I think maybe the name is actually "ppa"
<mxpxpod> SamB: I have this as my "incoming" in my ~/.dput.cfg: incoming = ~bryanforbes/bryanforbes/ubuntu/hardy/
<SamB> mxpxpod: try changing the second "bryanforbes" to "ppa"?
<mxpxpod> SamB: ok, I'll try
<mxpxpod> SamB: oh, I just tried removing the second bryanforbes and that worked
<SamB> oh
<SamB> whatever works!
<mxpxpod> that's kinda confusing
<maxb> Why is it confusing that you have to use the correct path?
<mxpxpod> especially since the instructions say "~/<your-launchpad-id>/<ppa-name>/ubuntu" for incoming
<mxpxpod> I named the ppa "bryanforbes"
<maxb> The first PPA for every user is always named "PPA"
<mxpxpod> maxb: ah, ok
<maxb> Ah. I guess the concept of "name" vs. "displayname" is fairly confusing if you're not already thinking along the right lines
<mxpxpod> right
<maxb> Oops, I meant to say 'is always named "ppa"' above
<mxpxpod> maxb: thanks for the help
<aboudreault> Anyone could explain me why i get "build failures" when i select Copy binaries in LP ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable
<aboudreault> gdal-mrsid (hardy, intrepid) has been copied from jaunty.
<aboudreault> the build error (in fact, it's an upload error) tell me that the file x.deb already exist. ... but i don't care! ;) i just want to provide the package for hardy and intrepid
<tsimpson> aboudreault: did you make sure to check the "Copy existing binaries" option?
<aboudreault> tsimpson: 5 times
<aboudreault> now, even if i delete them and retry to recopy.. i got the same error.
<tsimpson> aboudreault: either wait here for an LP admin to see and answer, or file a question
<tsimpson> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<maxb> aboudreault: The mere fact that it even tried to build means that: (either) you didn't select copy binaries, (or) you did, but LP has a bug
<andy_> hi
<andy_> i'd like to ask about cvs imports at launchpad
<andy_> what is the proper way to re-request an import?
<andy_> i have made a mistake in the original repository address, but have corrected it now, as a reply on the whiteboard
<andy_> the branch is this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cp2k/trunk
<andy_> and thanks for any advice :-)
<maxb> andy_: I suspect most of the people capable of answering canonically are all getting ready for UDS. Enter your request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and even if that's not the right place, then they'll know where/who to refer it to
<andy_> i went by instructions here https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports that say:
<andy_> "If you are having trouble using the service, please ask on #launchpad on Freenode, or mail the Bazaar imports team."
<andy_> so should i rather send the e-mail?
<fta> during a build, could a package use some shared memory?
<fta> i'm getting a permission denied in a unit test, leading to a crash
#launchpad 2009-05-22
<MTecknology> When someone is trying to do 'bzr lp-login' they're getting "No Launchpad user ID configured." How can they fix this?
<MTecknology> nvm...
<Hellow> *sigh* no one has looked at my project group request posted almost two days ago -.-
<meoblast001> did i by any chance happen to be the lucky one to be pushing during a server reset again?
<meoblast001>  /      0kB @    0kB/s
<meoblast001> ok nevermind.. it was just going really slow on pushing just a few source changes
<PacoBuntu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~simom/pidgin-webkit/trunk/files <-- i am getting this:            Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.                             Try reloading this page in a minute or two.           If the problem persists, let us know in           the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<PacoBuntu> Can someone help me plz
<PacoBuntu> i can't get on the page :/
<meoblast001> PacoBuntu: neither can i
<meoblast001> probably a server shutdown for maintanance
<PacoBuntu> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<PacoBuntu> write to Launchpad or access private data.  <-- Uhm how do i fix this?
<PacoBuntu> do i need to register perse?
<PacoBuntu> i just want to download some sourcecode
<Kangarooo> hello somone come to pidgin.. lets make pidgin to start using launchapad.. come to #pidgin and help or correct me with informing about launchpad posibilities can pidgin and its users gain..
<Hellow> Could a LP admin take a look at my project group request: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/71738
<PacoBuntu> HELP
<PacoBuntu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~simom/pidgin-webkit/trunk <-- how long before this is working again>
<PacoBuntu> ?
<Kangarooo> Hi :) I don't know :) I also shocked that one link one working :)
<Hellow> I cant access it either, its a server problem
<PacoBuntu> ;/
<Kangarooo> this is workin https://launchpad.net/pidgin-webkit
<PacoBuntu> Kangarooo: i cant download the sourcecode from that webpage
<Kangarooo> yes well I don't know anything about this.. just checked some ways to see if some other way respelled it would work :)
<PacoBuntu> well then dont say it is working because it isnt kthnx
<macvr> hi all... is the bazaar launchpad server down?
<mwhudson> macvr: not that i know
<mwhudson> macvr: seems to work for me
<macvr> mwhudson: i'v been trying to download from bazaar but it keeps saying that server is having problems connecting and it asks me to contact here
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> what command are you running?
<macvr> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~breathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk/download/head:/breathe_icon_templat-20080905042226-bvdzo9fb8th94dyh-3/Breathe_Icon_Template.svg?file_id=template-20080905042226-bvdzo9fb8th94dyh-2 << try this link
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> well, getting that file via bzr would be easier
<mwhudson> (bzr cat lp:~breathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk/Breathe_Icon_Template.svg > Breathe_Icon_Template.svg)
<macvr> how do i do that? i got this link from the brethe icon wiki
<PacoBuntu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~simom/pidgin-webkit/trunk <-- how long before this is working again>
<macvr> mwhudson: do i run that from terminal?
<mwhudson> yes
<macvr> mwhudson: ok.. its installing bzr package
<macvr> for now
<macvr> mwhudson: by the way , did the link work for u?
<mwhudson> macvr: no, the server is having problems
<mwhudson> PacoBuntu: soon, i hope!
<macvr> mwhudson: ok... thanx how do i get the "bzr cat lp:~ " link for any other stuff i want?
<mwhudson> PacoBuntu: working now
<jmarsden> macvr: Won't bzr get lp:~username/projectname/branchname   # grab you all of the files in that branch?
<mwhudson> jmarsden: yes, that's why i didn't say 'get'
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> well yes, if that's what you want
<jmarsden> if you want more files... :)
 * mwhudson goes to have breakfast
<macvr> jmarsden: i want desktop backgrounds from..
<macvr> jmarsden: never mind... the links started working :)
<jmarsden> OK :)
<macvr> jmarsden: actually i was trying to download stuff from gnome-look, which probably was loaded in bzr... was trying since 2 hrs but just now links started working again :)
<MaWaLe> mornin' all
<MaWaLe> where can i hav a po template and a pot template
<MaWaLe> i want to start a translation for a trunk of one of our LoCo projects
<MaWaLe> who is intended to review the imported queue of an uploaded translation files?
<mdke> MaWaLe: I think this answers your first question - https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy
<mdke> MaWaLe: have a look also at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject which is very informative
<MaWaLe> thx mdke for the reply
<MaWaLe> but i read it
<MaWaLe> i asked for : where to have or how to make a po and pot template for a spécific project
<MaWaLe> that is owned by our LoCo
<mdke> oh, you want to know how to make a piece of software translatable?
<MaWaLe> next i asked for "who is intended to review .po and .pot uploaded files
<MaWaLe> infact : we want to implement a translation for a trunk wich will have a documentation content and a source code also
<MaWaLe> so the first step is to translate the documentation part which is intended to provide specs
<mdke> ok. well, making software translatable is rather beyond the scope of this channel, Launchpad is only suitable for projects which are already translatable
<MaWaLe> next we'll also implement translation for the project
<mdke> but for software, the most popular technology is gettext, I think - http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html
<mdke> for documentation, it depends on the format
<mdke> if you use xml for your documentation, you can use poxml or xml2po
<MaWaLe> mdke: and how to let people tranlsate documentation with LP
<MaWaLe> it's a text file :(
<mdke> MaWaLe: once you have your po template, you can upload it to Launchpad using the instructions I provided
<MaWaLe> and how to make a po and pot files from the original text file?
<mdke> I'm not familiar with translating text files, but google has revealed this utility, which might help: http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/toolkit/txt2po
<mdke> good luck!
<MaWaLe> thx mdke
<MaWaLe> mdke: one last question if you don't mind
<MaWaLe> who is intended to reviex the ulploaded po and pot files?
<MaWaLe> s/reviex/review
<mdke> the Launchpad translations team will review the upload initially, I think. After that, each upload can be done without review by the project maintainers
<ka4lin> how long does it take a ppa archive to become active?
<nbjayme> Greetings all!  how do I allow others to have commit access to my trunk / project (in launchpad)?
<nbjayme> Ok. Got my answer from docs.  Need to create a team. :)
<vadi2> this link doesn't seem to be working:
<vadi2> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x008940D610E4CD892340AB0A4CE987B57DAAC99C&op=index
<jpds> vadi2: Works for me.
<vadi2> Just started working again, yes. but slow
<knielsen> hm, I see no subscription email notifications for this push to lp:maria: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1/revision/2704 (after ~30 minutes). Any way I can check if something is wrong, or if it is just delayed due to load or whatever?
<vadi2> I think there's some load. I've had delays too today
<johnf> has anyone had an issue where packages get built but not published?
<johnf> It has only been about 5 minutes but normally I've always seen that step happen immediately
<tsimpson> it happens every 20 mins
<tsimpson> hh:00, hh:20 and hh:40
<johnf> tsimpson: oh maybe I've always just been lucky :)
<tsimpson> yeah, it can be easy not to realise
<LarstiQ> hey johnf
<johnf> LarstiQ: howdy
<fta> why is there both jaunty and karmic on this page? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/cairo/+builds
<fta> and why is one build still pending?
 * knielsen wonders if Launchpad branch notification emails are broken, still no mail ~3 hours after pushing to lp:maria
<maxb> fta: The score of 4 suggests that that's a rebuild-test
<maxb> I think it's listing jaunty builds there because the version published in karmic is one that was built in jaunty
<maxb> Oh, and I think the pending build relates to rebuild archive which was aborted
<maxb> This is probably something to discuss with cprov when he's around
<fta> ok, thx
<Pegasus_RPG> hello
<Pegasus_RPG> We're using BZR on Launchpad and have created a release branch from our vcs-imports/trunk branch
<Pegasus_RPG> now we've merged vcs-imports with the main lp trunk branch
<Pegasus_RPG> we'd now like to merge the changes from the release branch to the now-current trunk but keep the release branch for future bug fixes
<Pegasus_RPG> how do we go about doing that? (And have LP copy the "fix committed" statuses from the series-marked bugs to the mainline status?)
<Pegasus_RPG> see https://code.launchpad.net/mixxx
<zu22> hi
<zu22> i am signed into my launchpad.net account
<zu22> how do i create my own project?
<zu22> i don't see how i do that
<zu22> i want to create a project and upload coad
<zu22> code
<tsimpson> see the "Create a new project" link on the front page
<zu22> tsimpson: ah! i see it now. i was on my profile page
<zu22> tsimpson: there is another meta-project i wish my project to be linked to, can i do that myself or i need permission of the meta-project owner?
<tsimpson> zu22: I'm not sure, I've never done that
<zu22> ok i will search the docs
<zu22> tsimpson: what is difference between a project and a team? a team can also have code in it or just a project?
<tsimpson> zu22: a team is a "group" of people, it can have code too
<zu22> tsimpson: ok so a project is only 1 person
<tsimpson> a project is not a person, it's a project ;)
<zu22> tsimpson: heh ya
<tsimpson> teams/people can be associated/work on any number of projects
<zu22> oh cool
<zu22> thanks
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<JonSnow> hello, is there a keyserver that runs on port 80?  I would like to launchpad PPA's key, but the default port (11371) is blocked by a firewall.
#launchpad 2009-05-23
<MTecknology> There should be a BIG message on answers.lp.net/lp that says that they should only ask lp questions here, not about issues w/ their computer....
<pulaski> hello I'm trying to paste up my signed Ubuntu code of conduct and I get the error (7.2 'Bad signature').  I've gone through the steps to create the UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc file more than once.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<jmarsden> pulaski: Verify your signature with    gpg --verify UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc    perhaps?
<pulaski> jmarsden: Thanks for responding.  I'll try it
<pulaski> jmarsden: Does the command need an argument?  I'm not getting a response to it.
<pulaski> oh, let me try again
<pulaski> jmarsden: good signature thanks
<jmarsden> The parameter is the filename to be verified... the .asc file.    You could also check that your signature is uploaded to the keyserver.ubuntu.com keyserver already?
<jmarsden> Make that "check that your public key is uploaded..." :)
<pulaski> yes I was able to issue the command "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" and it immediately returned a prompt.
<jmarsden> And can you now receive the key concerned back from it OK?  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 01234567  # if 0123457 is your key id
<pulaski> Oh, no I just received a plan prompt from the command
<Ampelbein> pulaski: can you give the key-id?
<pulaski> Ampelbein: here and now? yes
<Ampelbein> pulaski: you can /msg it to me if you don't want it to be public. ;-)
<jmarsden> pulaski: Then we can see if *we* can receive that key from the keyserver... what is it?
<pulaski> hold on please I need to scroll back for it.
<jmarsden> When you uploaded it, you did put your key id at the end of the gpg --send-keys command, right?
<jmarsden> BTW, gpg --list-keys will list key ids of all keys on your keyring, which should include your own...
<Ampelbein> pulaski: you can just use seahorse to look it up or use 'gpg --list-secret-keys'
<pulaski> I believe this is my key DA52F09C
<pulaski> let me issue the send-key command with the key as an argument
<jmarsden> It's there.
<jmarsden> You are Mike Ring... :)
<pulaski> yeah thats me
<jmarsden> So then there must be something odd about the paste operation you were using?  Lack of final end of line, maybe?
<jmarsden> Or it wrapped badly somehow when you pasted it?
<pulaski> I've pasted it a couple of times. i took the .asc file and opened it in emacs and copied it from there.  let me try one more time please.
<pulaski> Bingo it took it this time thanks for your help
<jmarsden> :) No problem.
<pulaski> I'm trying to grabe the blueman package.  I'm going to push on.  You guys have been a great help.  I'll return with any more questions.
<jmarsden> OK.  You shouldn't absolutely need to be a Ubuntero to download software, though... is it in a bzr repository on LaunchPad?
<pulaski> here's my sources.list entry line 1 :deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main and line 2: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<pulaski> The instructions are a bit involved, can you guys post a link to a blueman binary?
<pulaski> sudo apt-get install blueman doesn't work,  it doesn't recognize the package.
<pulaski> makes me wonder about the repository
<wgrant> The repository is fine. Did you follow the instructions linked from https://launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa?
<pulaski> thanks I have so many launchpad window open.  I'll try that one.
<wgrant> pulaski: Also, as jmarsden pointed out, you only need to sign the Code of Conduct in order to *upload* to a PPA.
<pulaski> wgrant: thanks, I'm not skilled enough yet to do any coding or uploading I'm just trying to find a deb binary package.  I'd rather not try and build from source
<jmarsden> pulaski: If you really need a link to the .deb, try https://launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa/+files/blueman_1.10-1~ppa3j_i386.deb
<jmarsden> Nut you should be able to add those two lines to your sources.list and do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install blueman
<jmarsden> s/Nut/But/
<pulaski> jmarsden: that's the problem I didn't update yet
<jmarsden> OK :)
<pulaski> jmarsden: sudo apt-get update returned: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn'tbe verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6B15AB91951DC1E2
<jmarsden> You can either follow the instructions at the link wgrant gave to fix that, or decide you don't need to verify that key
<pulaski> jmarsden: I'll try the deb link above
<jmarsden> :)  You should find that sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 6B15AB91951DC1E2
<jmarsden> Will fix the PPA key issue
<pulaski> ok, refrained from installing the deb because the sudo apt-get install blueman seemed to work.
<pulaski> Now I can proceed and try to connect to my T-mobile G1 phone using bluetooth.
<pulaski> jmarsden: I'm having trouble locating and running the bluetooth manager.  Nothing in /usr/bin/blueman, nothing in utilites.  Do you have a suggestion?
<jmarsden> pulaski: dpkg -L blueman   will list all the files in the package so you can see where it installed them to.
<pulaski> jmarsden: thanks I found the bluetooth manager.  It's not showing my device.  I'm going to try and get more help elsewhere.  You have been very helpdul.  Thanks
<jmarsden> No problem.  I'm not a bluetooth expert at all, so yes, getting help elsewhere is a good idea for that :)
<zu22> hi i wish to upload my code to my launchpad project
<zu22> it is currently in no version control system
<zu22> how do i get it into launchpad?
<wgrant> zu22: https://help.launchpad.net/Code is probably a good introduction.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects too.
<zu22> wgrant: ok thanks
<ripps> Man the shipova ppa build server is ungodly slow, it's taken four hours, and it's still building a package. I know it hasn't frozen because i've checked on it periodcally and it's been working, just slow as shit.
<ripps> pardon my language
<dlynch> Is a launchpad team a good way of setting up a mailing list for end users? Or does experience show that the step to become a member of LP and then a team member will turn off people who are not already involved in LP?
<Demophobie> Hey! Danilo istn here?
<Demophobie> isnt*
<AskHL> Good day.  TLE and I are trying to set up a launchpad bzr repository where we can both check in code using e.g. bzr push.  This does not work for me, as it complains about "readonly transport".  I have set up an ssh key, and my local branch is identified with my launchpad account (askhl).  Can anyone help with this?
<maxb> AskHL: One of you should create a team, add the other person, and assign the bzr repository to be owned by the team
<TLE> maxb: that has already been done, I created the team and added ask to it and assigned the team as the project owner
<LarstiQ> ok, so how is AskHL accessing the branc?
<AskHL> Hmmm, wait.  I'm checking this again now, and I don't think the branch ownership is quite correct
<LarstiQ> lp:project?
<AskHL> Wait a moment, we'll (maybe) sort it out
<TLE> it works now, my fault, sorry
<AskHL> Great.  Thank you for the help
<LarstiQ> ok :)
<LarstiQ> np
<LarstiQ> AskHL, TLE: have fun and succes!
 * LarstiQ returns to his laundry and shopping
<AskHL> LarstiQ, thanks!
<TLE> thank you good sir
<MTecknology> How do I go back one revision with bzr?
<MTecknology> I don't want to go back to a specific revision, but back one from where I'm at
<savvas> bzr revert I thinl
<savvas> *think
<savvas> or was it bzr uncommit ?
<andrea-bs> `revert` reverts all uncommitted changes done; `uncommit` removes a revision
<mithro> any launchpad developers around? I'm still trying to get help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
<aneptun> Hello everybody! Can someone help me to install virtualbox-ose 2.0.4 in ubuntu hardy 8.04?private me.thank you!
<LaPingvino> take a look at #ubuntu
<rockstar> aneptun, #launchpad is for Launchpad questions.  You want #ubuntu, or maybe a vbox specific channel.
<broonie> How can I get myself removed as the bug contact for a package?
<geser> the same way you added yourself to it?
<henux> hello
#launchpad 2009-05-24
<Satirik> hey
<Satirik> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad ?
<Satirik> i uploaded it 11days ago :(
<Hobbsee> cool new team pages!
<Satirik> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad ?
<forces> hi!
<forces> hello?
 * Hobbsee waves
<forces> i'm looking for a repo
<forces> I wanna update openoffice in hardy
<forces> openoffice 3.0 it's ok
<jmarsden> forces: Did you try hardy-backports and hardy-updates ?
<forces> yes
<forces> hardy-backports doesn't have openoffice 3
<Hobbsee> jmarsden: *shudder*.  I doubt it would have made it to -backports, and definetly not for updates
<forces> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice&searchon=names&suite=hardy-backports&section=all
<forces> look
<Hobbsee> forces: google suggests you use http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/10/ppa-for-openofficeorg-30.html
<jmarsden> Hobbsee: True, but they are the logical places to check for updates versions of stuff that is already in Ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> jmarsden: indeed :)
<forces> where can I see a list of all avaible PPA repositories for hardy?
<jmarsden> forces: There are probably thousands of them :)  PPAs are in essence *personal*, not official Ubuntu created things.
<forces> :O
<forces> so... it's not secure use that repo?
<forces> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main
<jmarsden> PPA == Personal Package Archive.  You have to trust whoever created it.
<forces> so... launchpad can have 2 or more repos for openoffice
<forces> because whoever can create one
<jmarsden> forces: Yes.  You might want to check http://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs and see who is in the team, see if you recognize any of the names there, etc..  LaunchPad is usable by anyone who agrees to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and if they agree to the PPA terms... they can have a PPA.
<jmarsden> My guess is that that particular PPA is probably fine... but the packages there are not an official part of Ubuntu, they are not necessarily tested by Ubuntu staff (or volunteers!) in any way
<forces> and they are not completely build
<forces> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<forces> >.<
<forces> I need l10n packages for change language
<forces> Im talking with calc
<forces> it's the PPA administrador
<forces> he's*
<forces> hello?
<jmarsden> OK.  If calc is involved they are legit packages :)
<forces> do you know calc?
<forces> but he has not compiled the languages packages
<jmarsden> Not face to face, but on IRC he has discused Openoffice packaging plenty of times...
<wgrant> He's Ubuntu's OOo maintainer.
<forces> I wanna tell him that
<forces> >.<
<wgrant> He knows.
<forces> why you dont care spanish people?
<jmarsden> forces: I don't think you have much idea what it takes to deal with packages the size of OOo... it is *huge*!  I really doubt calc is in any way anti-Spanish :)
<forces> yes, that's true, I dont have idea
<forces> but why dont wait until the languages packages are complete build
<wgrant> Huh?
<forces> because right now I can't install openoffice 3.0.1
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<forces> they remove
<forces> just openoffice 3.1 is avaible
<wgrant> AFAICT it is *you* who should be waiting until the language packs are built.
<wgrant> So, this is another aspect of PPAs - they're often broken, and don't ever need to be fixed.
<forces> me and all spanish people
<jmarsden> forces: If you have a suitable machine and many hours to spare, you could download the source packages and rebuild them on your own machine... for any set of languages you want.  or, you could consider upgrading to a Ubuntu release that includes official OOo 3.0.1 pacakges :)
<forces> i cant upgrade because my intel graphics card doesn't work in jaunty
<jmarsden> Is it very very old?  Or is there a bug report about that issue?
<forces> have you read the jaunty release notes?
<jmarsden> Yes, a while ago... but I don't remember everything in them :)
<forces> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<forces> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%20freezes%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<wgrant> I don't recall that we shipped with any Intel cards not working.
<wgrant> Compiz disabled on them, perhaps.
<wgrant> But none not working.
<forces> you can't play
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's that they don't have as high fps performance as they used to have
<jmarsden> I see stuff about performance issues, nothing about "doesn't work"
<forces> and everything is slow
<forces> and your pc freeze
<Hobbsee> that being said, mine actually plays video now, reliably, and doesn't seem slow in most things.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I know, but that != doesn't work.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: agreed.
<forces> do you have intel graphics?
<Hobbsee> yes
<forces> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<forces> that's mine
<forces> :P
<jmarsden> So if you do what the release notes say, your system still cannot run OpenOffice under Jaunty?  Seems very odd...
<wgrant> jmarsden: That's what I thought.
<forces> I don't use jaunty
<Hobbsee> however, this conversation is probably more suited to #ubuntu, as it does not relate to launchpad
<jmarsden> forces: Try it from a LiveCD?  Does OOo run from that?  And yes, we're offtopic :)
<forces> ok
<Hobbsee> The ppa listed above is likely to be the most suitable, and if it doesn't have everything that you were hoping for, you're free to take it up with the owner of it.  However, there's no guarentee that the owner will, or even should, make more packages for you
<forces> just think in spanish people
<forces> all latin american people
<wgrant> Most of them don't need to use OOo 3.0
<forces> millions and millions
<forces> :P
<wgrant> Or if they do, they can upgrade to Jaunty.
<Hobbsee> exactly
<wgrant> PPAs are not intended to be used by millions of people.
<forces> no because we dont have money to buy a Nvidia
<forces> so we use intel
<forces> and intel work too bad in jaunty
<jmarsden> forces: "Too bad" is subjective.  Worst case, try Karmic and work with the developers to improve Intel video support for that release :)
<forces> good advice, maybe later when karmic have another kernel
<forces> I read that kernel team was working with intel hardware in linux 2.6.30
<mithro> still no launchpad developers about?
<Hobbsee> mithro: it's a Sunday.  Very unlikely.
<wgrant> And a UDS Sunday.
<mithro> Hobbsee: well they don't seem to have been around at all last week because of the allhands/summit so I was hoping they might be around now
<wgrant> So they've probably all got the flu, or are drunk.
<Hobbsee> mithro: you'll probably be waiting for another week, on that basis.  THey don't tned to wokr weekends at all, let alone when they're travelling
<mithro> :(
<forces> bye
<forces> think in spanish people when you are compiling/programing
<forces> say no racism
<forces> xD
<staffan> Quick question: How do I untarget a bug for a release? I can't seem to find a button for this anywhere
<andrea-bs> staffan, you can only target bugs to milestones or series, not releases
<wgrant> staffan: You can't delete the row, but you're meant to set its status to Won't Fix.
<wgrant> staffan: "Won't Fix" has a special meaning there.
<wgrant> andrea-bs: The link still says "Nominate for release", unfortunately.
<wgrant> Even though what you said is true.
<maxb> Surely the "Nominate for release" link exits to allow it to be nominated for *other* releases?
<maxb> oh, misunderstood, I see why it is unfortunate now
<staffan> wgrant, andrea-bs: Are there any good reasons why it cannot be undone?
<staffan> oh, and I can't set it to "Won't fix" - after deleting the series in a desperate attempt to undone my error its no longer an option
<wgrant> staffan: Urgh, you were able to delete the series? That sounds like a bug.
<staffan> s/undone/undo/
<wgrant> staffan: Which is the bug?
<staffan> wgrant: oh yes :)
<staffan> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/peekabot/+bug/379814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 379814 in peekabot/trunk "gen_action_registry.sh incorrectly generates Action Registry" [Medium,In progress]
<wgrant> staffan: How did you delete it?
<staffan> wgrant: If you go the series overview page, there's a "Delete series" option in the sidebar on the right
<wgrant> staffan: ... and that does that? Oh dear.
<wgrant> staffan: It just moved it to another project, over which you have no privileges. So you can't set Won't Fix any more.
<wgrant> You might want to ask a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion. Somebody might be able to resolve this mess. In the meantime, I'm going to file a bug about that 'deletion' method.
<staffan> wgrant: Well, on edge.launchpad.net there is at least. Looks like that functionalitu isn't there in the non-beta code.
<wgrant> staffan: Right, I know it was added this month.
<staffan> I put it down as "Invalid", which I guess will do fine. And possibly also make me a top contributor in the glorious Obsolete Junk project :)
<wgrant> Since it's not the development series, Invalid is as good as Won't Fix.
<staffan> wgrant: thanks for the help
<wgrant> staffan: No problem.
<binrapt> Can you prevent Launchpad from mailing you about your own questions? (it will notify you about you making a post which is obviously unnecessary because you already know you did)
<bilboed> Hi. I'm having a problem with a PPA. I've just uploaded a new package, it was built correctly .. but it's status is still pending.
<bilboed> The package in question is pitivi here : https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<bilboed> it says "Pending publication"
<bilboed> I said nothing, seems to lag, it's now published :)
<Hobbsee> bilboed: publisher runs every 15 mins, so there is a bit of a delay :)
<bilboed> ok :)
<bilboed> first time I'm actually doing a deb package
<goshawk> is there any plan for armel support in ppa?
<beuno> Hobbsee, are you at UDS?
<Hobbsee> beuno: no :(
<Hobbsee> beuno: uni and such takes precedence, i'm afraid
<beuno> Hobbsee, aw  :(
<Hobbsee> beuno: indeed.  Hopefully i'll make it to the one in 1 year's time
<Hobbsee> will depend on what happens with post-uni work, etc
<satirik> hello
<satirik> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad ?
<satirik> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad ?
<jarle> I am lost, I can not find any way to actually submit a bug, even though I am logged in I do not see any "report bug button"?
<meoblast001> what's this i hear
<meoblast001> all of Launchpad isn't going free?
<magcius> meoblast001, Soyaz isn't going free.
<magcius> meoblast001, but there may be others that aren't going free,
<meoblast001> why not
<mtaylor> hey all.. I'm having problems breaking a bzr lock on lp and I'm getting a traceback...
<mtaylor> bzr break-lock lp:drizzle/mordred
<mtaylor> just fundamentally fails
#launchpad 2010-05-24
<kfogel> Anyone online, and if so, want to help me test some wiki access changes (only takes a minute or two)?
<kfogel> collinp: got a couple of minutes to help me test some dev.launchpad.net wiki access authn changes?  (I can't test them myself, because I'm in the "blessed" group for wiki access.)
<kfogel> johnbrondum: got a couple of minutes to help me test some dev.launchpad.net wiki access authn changes?  (I can't test them myself, because I'm in the "blessed" group for wiki access.)
<johnbrondum> sure
<kfogel> johnbrondum: thanks.  so, one sec while I find a couple of good pages to test
<kfogel> johnbrondum: first, if you go to https://dev.launchpad.net/ as an anonymous user, do you see any Edit button?
<kfogel> johnbrondum: (answer should be no.  look in upper right I think)
<johnbrondum> nope
<kfogel> johnbrondum: next, if you log in, do you see an Edit button?
<johnbrondum> no I don't
<kfogel> johnbrondum: (I was sort of assuming you have a Launchpad account -- glad to see I was right :-) )
<johnbrondum> heh heh :)
<kfogel> johnbrondum: beautiful -- so far so good.  Now, how about on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running ?
<kfogel> (all subsequent questions are about while you're logged in)
<johnbrondum> no I don't
<johnbrondum> is there a way to send you a screenshoot?
<johnbrondum> just to double check that I'm looking in the right place?
<kfogel> johnbrondum: hmmm... do you see "#  Home
<kfogel> # Page Info
<kfogel> # Changes
<kfogel> # Attachments"
<kfogel> in the upper right?
<kfogel> johnbrondum: without the # marks, that is
<kfogel> johnbrondum: Because if there were an Edit button, it would be right around there too.
<johnbrondum> ok - on the right track then.
<johnbrondum> yes i do see those
<kfogel> johnbrondum: great!  let's see, one moer check just to make usre
<johnbrondum> plus a toggle drop down menu button labelled "More Actions"
<kfogel> johnbrondum: (right -- that toggle is expected.  and Edit is not in there, right?)
<kfogel> johnbrondum: https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/HowToUseCodehostingLocally
<kfogel> johnbrondum:  I want to make sure the Edit button does not appear at any nesting level
<johnbrondum> no it isn't
<johnbrondum> last link is all good as well
<kfogel> johnbrondum: thank you.  So this is sad, because it would be better to have any launchpad user be able to edit, but we were having spam problems.  So we've locked it down, and people who want to edit have to join the ~launchpad-doc team on Launchpad (not too high a burden, but still, it's a pity).
<johnbrondum> understand - the internet can be a pretty wild place
<johnbrondum> btw would I be able to ask you a quick question re launchpad itself?
<kfogel> johnbrondum: sure, if I can answer.  Try me.
<johnbrondum> I'm Ph.D. student with the Computer Science and Engineering school at University of New South Wales (Sydney, Australia). My research interest is in the cross project (software) relationships, and as such the launchpad bugs database is an interesting source of data for me.
<johnbrondum> But I'd like to find a way to do two things:
<johnbrondum> 1. Extract only the bugs that affect two or more projects. I haven't be able to identify a way to find these other than 'brute' force (look at every bug).
<johnbrondum> 2. Once I have found those bugs, download the bug information in either HTML or other format for offline analysis.
<johnbrondum> if you can't or don't know then no worries :) I've posted a question on the Launchpad answers site
<kfogel> johnbrondum: so, you know about the APIs, right?
<johnbrondum> yes
<kfogel> johnbrondum: have you tried just using those?  I mean, when it's a program doing the work for you, "brute force" doesn't really matter that much.  Any query on this is going to be brute force, when you get down to it.
<johnbrondum> ok
<kfogel> johnbrondum: note you might need to let the launchpad sysadmins know you're extracting every bug, so they don't try to ratelimit you.  But asking them is pretty easy.
<johnbrondum> was slightly concerned that I'd get blocked for 'bad behaviour' by your server :)
<johnbrondum> ok - will do :)
<johnbrondum> fair enough
<kfogel> johnbrondum: let's try to warn them in advance.  Send mail to karl.fogel {AT} canonical.com about this, and I'll follow up internally to find out how to avoid ratelimiting.
<johnbrondum> excellent - thank you very much :)
<kfogel> johnbrondum: thank you for your help too
<johnbrondum> very nice to have met you
<johnbrondum> and you're welcome. not a problem. :)
<kfogel> :-)
<hiram> bazaar.launchpad.net down?
<mwhudson> hiram: no?
<hiram> mwhudson: im only getting Please try again
<hiram> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hiram> it worked a couple of minutes ago (although very slow)
<mwhudson> hiram: oh right, that does seem to be down
 * mwhudson tries to find a sysadmin to poke
<GTOnizuka> hi there
<GTOnizuka> is there anyone? i need some little help
<GTOnizuka> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~craig.craigsworks/qtip/1.0/files this link is not working
<poolie> hi GTOnizuka
<poolie> what specifically?
<GTOnizuka> hi poolie, i'm referring to this link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~craig.craigsworks/qtip/1.0/files
<poolie> GTOnizuka, i'm getting 'please try again' is that what you see?
<GTOnizuka> yes
<GTOnizuka> i've tryed to reload so many times until now
<GTOnizuka> but nothing happens
<gaqzi> I've a feeling that it's well known but, who am I to not do what I'm told? ;) I'm trying to browse a repos source, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mini/ppvalkompass/trunk/files, and I'm getting a Please try again message. Been getting for a while now. Said I'm supposed to write that I'm getting it here :)
<GTOnizuka> you're not alone :)
<mwhudson> it's being worked on
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code browsing is down | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<GTOnizuka> ok thanks for all guys, i have to go now, have a nice day
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Kangarooo> launchpad search not working https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=pulseaudio (Error ID: OOPS-1605A1195) whats the other adres for launchpad?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1605A1195
<sjamaan> When will Dulwich be updated on lp?
<sjamaan> It was supposed to be updated on edge, but apparently that has no effect on the cluster boxes where mirrors run
<deryck> Kangarooo, looking at that oops now.
<Kangarooo> oh deryck now search is working. also found that other lp named edge
<Kangarooo> heh again not working (Error ID: OOPS-1605F940) :)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1605F940
<thumper> sjamaan: the edge dulwich and bzr-git landing last week was rolled back
<thumper> sjamaan: as it had some test failures
<thumper> sjamaan: i landed an updated one today
<sjamaan> ah, I see
<thumper> sjamaan: I'd like to test on staging  before pushing to the import slaves
<sjamaan> thumper: Is there any way I can run the mirror process on this updated environment?
<thumper> sjamaan: not right now
<sjamaan> thumper: How do you test it then?
<thumper> sjamaan: it needs to be rolled out to staging
<sjamaan> Or just automated testing?
<thumper> sjamaan: which happens when the code is in the db-stable branch
<thumper> sjamaan: then we can test it
<sjamaan> ok
<sjamaan> Any ETA on that?
<Kangarooo> also thrue egde search not. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=pulseaudio Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net ... (Error ID: OOPS-1605EC481)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1605EC481
<Kangarooo> hope it helps something :)
<thumper> sjamaan: 32 minutes for the code to be in db-stable
<sjamaan> thumper: Are all git mirrors affected by this, or is this some peculiarity unique to the repo I'm trying to update?
<thumper> sjamaan: then we wait for a staging rollout
<thumper> sjamaan: not all git mirrore are affected
<sjamaan> What causes it?
<thumper> sjamaan: http imports are git: protocol is mostly fine
<sjamaan> Ah, I see
<thumper> sjamaan: bugs in bzr-git
<thumper> sjamaan: there are also some other bug fixes and improvements rolling out
<Kangarooo> should i use disable redirection for 2 hours? will then search work?
<sjamaan> Cool
<sjamaan> How long does the rollout take?
<sjamaan> (I just wanna know when to try the import again)
<deryck> Kangarooo, no, I just tried, and it's broken on both edge and production.
<deryck> Kangarooo, I'll file a bug about this, if one doesn't already exist.
<Annabel> Just did my first commit. There still seems to be a lag on launchpad. I'm wondering how long it takes before it is visible
<thumper> sjamaan: when the revno at the bottom of staging.launchpad.net says 9390, it is rolled out on staging
<Kangarooo> deryck: i remember about 1/2y ago and about 3 times ive experienced similar like this on both not working and when pressed that disable for 2 hours also didnt help any of thouse times
<sjamaan> thumper: So staging != edge?
<thumper> sjamaan: no
<thumper> sjamaan: staging is a copy of production
<thumper> sjamaan: edge uses the production database
<thumper> sjamaan: staging gives us a play area
<thumper> sjamaan: which branch are you interested in?
<sjamaan> I always thought edge made copies every so often
<sjamaan> https://code.launchpad.net/~chicken/chicken/git-mirror
<deryck> Kangarooo, as a work around, you can search from launchpad top-level search:  https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=pulseaudio
<thumper> sjamaan: no, edge is that latest code (that makes sense) on production data
<thumper> staging is the one that has the copy
 * sjamaan nods
<Kangarooo> deryck: yes that is working but i want to report bug about pulseaudio package in ubuntu. couse then it will only get attention and also bug i got is in ubuntu with this package
<Kangarooo> ok now once again search in just LP worked
<Kangarooo> searching in ubuntu for package
<sjamaan> BTW, how does the bug integration with Trac work?  Will bugs and comments filed in LP be propagated to Trac, and the other way around?  Or is it one-way only?
<deryck> Kangarooo, if you just want to file a bug, open a terminal and run:  ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<Kangarooo> aaah thx deryck.
<deryck> Kangarooo, np
<Kangarooo> ah actualy deryck i wanted to report bug couse ive used this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport (that makes auto crash reporting on crash) and got crash report on restart (that i made couse lost sound) but this time it told me The problem cannot be reported: The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes. so i wanted to post that crash file from /var/cras
<deryck> Kangarooo, ubuntu-bug -c PATH (where PATH is the path to the crash file)
<deryck> Kangarooo, and the timeout is reported as Bug #584913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 584913 in Launchpad Registry "Ubuntu package search timeout (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584913
<Kangarooo> deryck: with ubuntu-bug -c /var/crash/filename then im getting the same messege
<Kangarooo> for this one crash only.
<deryck> Kangarooo, what message are you getting?
<Kangarooo> deryck: messege is The problem cannot be reported: The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<deryck> Kangarooo, ok, so just run ubuntu-bug PACKAGE and explain in the bug report that info.
<Kangarooo> yes just did that first i wanted to do that thrue LP page couse then i would just add the crash file and not all thouse file with ubuntu-bug makes. i just dont understand how thouse files given with ubuntu-bug helps. if theres a bug report then programmer knows his programm and find bug without any log files or anything
<Kangarooo> since im already sick of reporting bugs witch doesnt get fixed i good that i found this auto apport crash reporting and i enabled so no time is wasted on reporting and explaining. so deryck i think i restarted computer too fast before apport could collect full crash and thats why he doesnt want to report that automatically and gives that error
<Kangarooo> deryck: should all oops bug also need to be reported? couse i think they are already beeing reported in https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1605EC481
<deryck> Kangarooo, no, every OOPS itself does not need to be reported.  But it is nice to have a bug that captures the general problem.
<Kangarooo> ah ok then in these 20min while search worked/dindt/worked/didnt i got about 8 oops maybe they also need to be posted in this one bug report?
<Kangarooo> why i cant report ubuntu-bug about ubuntu-bug ? i got eror thers no suck package
<deryck> Kangarooo, it's called apport.  So `ubuntu-bug apport`.  And no, you don't have to list every OOPS in that bug report.  One is enough.
<Kangarooo> deryck: i just used apport-collect bugnr but i got error No additional information collected. and nothing was updated on that bug. why?
<deryck> Kangarooo, I'm not sure.  Maybe because the bug already has the info you need?  You're reaching the limits of my apport knowledge. :-)
<sjamaan> How does the bug integration with Trac work?  Will bugs and comments filed in LP be propagated to Trac, and the other way around?  Or is it one-way only?
<deryck> sjamaan, the Trac bug tracker has to have our plugin installed.  And then we'll sync status and comments with any bug on that tracker that we have linked to the bug on lp.
<sjamaan> deryck: How does that linking happen?
<sjamaan> Automatically?
<deryck> sjamaan, no, you have to click "affects project" or "affects distribution" and then create an entry in the affects table for a project or package that uses that trac as it's bug tracker.
<sjamaan> deryck: To clarify, I wasn't talking about the bug tracker *for* LP, but *on* LP, for the project that uses Trac right now
<sjamaan> I intend to create a complete mirror of an existing project and was wondering if I mirror the Trac bugtracking whether that would impact the project in any way
<sjamaan> Maybe there's an example project I could take a look at?
<deryck> sjamaan, you want some kind of auto mirroring of a trac instance to lp?  I'm sorry, I'm not quite following you.
<sjamaan> There's a project that's using git and Trac at the moment, and I'd like to mirror it in LP. Mirroring the git shouldn't be a problem, but I was wondering about Trac
<sjamaan> Initially, I just want to follow the Trac tickets, but I'm a little worried whether that will mean people can file bugs in LP that won't show up in Trac
<sjamaan> The docs don't really say how this "integration" with Trac actually work
<sjamaan> (I looked on help.launchpad.net)
<deryck> sjamaan, yeah, we don't really do mirroring of bugs.  You can set the trac server as the bug tracker for the version of the project in lp, and we won't allow bugs to be filled in lp.  However, someone could report a problem as affecting your project in lp (on an existing bug) and we would attempt to link a bug on trac with that bug in lp.
<sjamaan> OK, so Trac would be leading, and the bugs filed there would show up on LP, but there's no way to file bugs for that project from LP?
<deryck> sjamaan, no way to file bugs from lp to the trac project, no.  We may do this at some point.  And the bugs in trac don't automatically show up in lp.  Someone could come along a link a bug in trac to an existing bug in another project on lp.
<sjamaan> If they don't automatically show up in LP, how can you link to it then?
<deryck> when you click "also affects project" on a bug, you can be prompted for a url of the bug on the upstream tracker if the project doesn't use lp for bug tracking.
<sjamaan> aha!
<sjamaan> So why does this require a plugin?
<deryck> sjamaan, it doesn't.  if the plugin is installed, we will sync status and comments with the external bug.
<sjamaan> Oh, so it *is* mirrored when the plugin is installed?
<sjamaan> deryck: Does it copy the bugs automatically to LP when you install the Trac plugin?
<deryck> sjamaan, no.
<sjamaan> I'm not sure what you mean by "if the plugin is installed, we will sync status and comments with the external bug" then
<sjamaan> Where do you sync it with?
<deryck> sjamaan, the plugin allows us to get at the status and comment info without page scraping.  And allows us to push comments from lp to trac if someone replies to a trac comment on lp.  So we update the status of the bug on lp if the status in trac changes.
<sjamaan> If the bug isn't copied to LP, how can you comment on it?
<sjamaan> Or only from a linked bug?
<deryck> sjamaan, if an lp bug gets linked to a trac bug, then we can copy the comments to lp.  They appear on the bug mostly like an lp comment, with some text indicating the comment was made on the external tracker....
<deryck> sjamaan, and there is a "reply to this comment on external tracker" link, which takes the comment via a form on lp and submits it to the upstream trac.
<sjamaan> Ah, so I can decide to "mirror" bugs on Trac by making new bugs on LP and linking them, individually?
<deryck> sjamaan, in a sense, yes.  It's not a true mirror, as your quotes indicate. :-)  But if you wanted to, you could create a bunch of lp bugs and link them to upstream bugs.
<deryck> but there's no real reason to want to do that, I think.
<sjamaan> What's the main use case for this system?
<deryck> sjamaan, it's meant to mirror what really happens on lp.  LP has far fewer projects on LP itself than are tracked on other trackers.  But software reporting bugs on LP can also affect an upstream project that doesn't us LP.
<deryck> sjamaan, so the idea is a way to represent the real bug, i.e. the upstream not tracked in LP bug, as it relates to bugs on LP.
<deryck> A bug could be filled against a package in Ubuntu, for example, but not be a bug in the package.  It could be upstream, but the upstream doesn't use LP.
<sjamaan> So it's more for embedded projects and branches derived from a mirror of an upstream branch?
<sjamaan> The Ubuntu example makes sense
<sjamaan> This clears up some misconceptions I had; I was under the impression that it was a way to "import" bugs from Trac for when a project is planning to  migrate from Trac->Launchpad
<deryck> sjamaan, right.  But it can used for more than Ubuntu.  I have a small Python web app that uses Django on hosted on LP.  If I have a bug in my app that's really a bug due to the dependency on Django, I could still file a bug on my app, but link it to where the actual bug is being tracked.
 * sjamaan nods
<sjamaan> Thanks for taking the time to explain!
<deryck> sjamaan, np.  Thanks for asking!
<maxb> Hrm. It appears that bzr-git's trunk has changed name
<maxb> expect lots of people irk at broken stacked branches
<maxb> *irked
<Kangarooo> hello. is egde launchpad beeing changed?
<Kangarooo> 2 h ago edge.launchpad.net had in main page in top left info about launchpad related programms now it looks like usual LP
<deryck> Kangarooo, what URL are you looking at?
<Kangarooo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ 2h ago there was info about LP related programms in top left side
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> Is there any way to import TS translation files (Qt translations format) into Launchpad's translation system directly?
<d34df00d> Seems like po2ts from translation toolkit or lconvert from Qt's tools lose some information, and each time I upload such converted .po files, translations start from scratch.
<dpm> d34df00d, no, there isn't. You'll have to do the conversion from ts to po first. How exactly have you done the conversion (i.e. the exact command line) until now?
<danilos> d34df00d, there is no direct support for ts format in LP; I can't help out with po2ts issues though, but we do have a bug that is being worked on where any upload containing an empty translation resets all translations in LP
<deryck> Kangarooo, it looks the same as it always does to me.  Not sure what might be missing now.
<d34df00d> dpm: lconvert filename.ts > filename.po
<tsimpson> d34df00d: #kubuntu-devel may have some advice for you
<Kangarooo> deryck: no no when i was doing that searches witch didnt worked today in LP i tryd edge LP and there was more info
<d34df00d> tsimpson: oh, great idea, they obviously had this issue, I'd ask there. Thank you.
<deryck> Kangarooo, what search did you try?
<Kangarooo> deryck: no . im saying that when i was tryg to do thouse searches i also went to edge LP https://edge.launchpad.net/ and in https://edge.launchpad.net/ there was more info in Top Left now it looks the same as usual LP. but better would be if that info would be back couse that will help new LP users to get familliar
<deryck> Kangarooo, ok, thanks.  I'm not sure what info is missing though.  Do you mean the context search info, i.e. if I search for "firefox" there is a link to exact matches above the other results?
<Kangarooo> deryck: no not in search. in main page https://edge.launchpad.net/ and not https://edge.launchpad.net/search just https://edge.launchpad.net/ there was something about bazzar and take a tour was the last option
<deryck> Kangarooo, ah ha!  I get what you mean now. :-)  You're logged in now.  The page changes once you log in.
<deryck> I think that roughly the same options are available under the "get started" section once you log in.
<Kangarooo> ouh.. yes now i see thats in both in LP and in ELP when loged out. hmm ok thats maybe logical couse loged in users are maybe familiar with that all already
<Kangarooo> yes i wasnt loged in in egde since i forget that name egde so im using just LP ok then all is found now. just need that info now to learn more to use LP then to just post bugs
<zedtux> Hi all, I'm requesting help for project translation. Is there some one to answer my questions please ? :)
<intellectronica> zedtux: danilos should be able to help
<zedtux> I don't really understand how launchpad do to import my translation files
<zedtux> Okay, thanks intellectronica
<zedtux> Are you here danilos ?
<xapantu> Hi all !
<xapantu> I would like to start translating SuperTuxKart in Launchpad
<xapantu> But some translations of Supertuxkart are already under GPL
<xapantu> And I don't know if I have the rights to have some strings under GPL and some strings under BSD
<xapantu> Any idea ?
<deryck> maybe jtv1 could help xapantu and zedtux?
<xapantu> bah euh, jusqu'à il y a une semaine, les makefiles était faient à la main par exemple...
<xapantu> et un seul dev avait le code...
<xapantu> sorry
<xapantu> :D I was talking on another chan
<zedtux> xapantu: Sais tu comment demarrer la traduction d'un projet ?
<zedtux> Moi j'ai fais des essaie, et maintenant je me retrouve avec 2 templates qui sont en fait les 2 meme
<zedtux> et j'aimerai effacer les traductions, pour renvoyer le bon template
<xapantu> On peut parler français ici ?
<zedtux> LOL Sinon quoi ?
<zedtux> Ils vont appeler la police ? xD
<zedtux> attend ..
<jtv1> hi deryck, hi xapantu...  sorry I just _had_ to get out of the house before the curfew.
<xapantu> hi jtv1
<jtv1> xapantu: you can always _add_ translations for SuperTuxKart in Launchpad; they will simply be available both under BSD and under GPL.
<xapantu> ok, I could modify them ?
<jtv> xapantu: maybe it's a good idea if I read a bit more of your explanation from earlier.  Just a minute.
<xapantu> ok, thanks !
<jtv> (zedtux: we don't delete templates, but I think if you're the owner you can disable one yourself by changing the seetings)
<jtv> s/seetings/settings/
<jtv> xapantu: I'm also just checking what the status of SuperTuxKart is in LP
<xapantu> https://launchpad.net/stk
<xapantu> Now, Launchpad is only for translations for STK
<xapantu> The main home is at sourceforge.net
<jtv> ah, thanks :)
<xapantu> I "requested an import" 7 hours ago : https://code.launchpad.net/~stk-team/stk/trunk
<jtv> xapantu: requesting an import is really not the easiest way to do this...  much better to have your svn trunk from sourceforge mirrored in bzr, and then let rosetta import the templates from there.
<jtv> That will mean that changes to the templates will appear automatically in the translation UI.  Not instantly, but it'll save everyone a lot of work.  :)
<xapantu> I created a mirrored branch
<xapantu> it isn't a good solution
<jtv> Why not?
<xapantu> Sorry, I forgot "?" :D
<zedtux> Ok thanks jtv
<xapantu> But i think I will arrive to import my .pot and my .po files
<zedtux> I'm checking that and I'll give you a feedback
<xapantu> I have already done this for others project
<xapantu> I have a problem with licenses : can I use files under GPL and modify them on Launchpad ?
<zedtux> jtv: Okay, example: Here is the list of templates of my project: https://translations.launchpad.net/gnome-pad/trunk/+templates. At the beginning, I made the mistake of creating 2 tempates for frdnch and russian lanugage
<zedtux> now that I realize that I was wrong, I want to delete the 'ru' template, and rename the 'fr' to 'gnome-pad'
<zedtux> But I don't see any actions like that..
<zedtux> Could you help me please ?
<jtv> xapantu: the existing translations are a bit of an issue there.  In practice, it usually just doesn't matter.  But danilos may be able to help more there.
<jtv> zedtux: coming up
<zedtux> okay
 * danilos looks
<jtv> zedtux: on that page, when you move your mouse over the "Actions" column, you don't see an Edit link?
<xapantu> danilos : I would like to use existing translations under GPL on Launchpad : new strings would be on BSD but the old ones will stay under GPL
<zedtux> Yes I see it
<danilos> xapantu, if you import them through a bazaar branch, it should be just fine: internally we'll keep track that they've come from the branch and will not consider them as BSD licensed; only new work happening in LP will be considered under BSD
<danilos> xapantu, you can always combine BSD translations with GPL ones, though the end result will be a PO file under GPL
<danilos> xapantu, but that's probably ok for you
<xapantu> ok, thanks a lot for the explanation !
<danilos> xapantu, they are under BSD in Launchpad just for that property: they can be combined with everything else, even GPL :)
<danilos> jtv, because of message sharing, we are not showing template name on +edit pages yet :)
<jtv> zedtux: that link should take you to a page where you should be able to change the name.  And if you deactivate the "Accept translations?" checkbox, that hides the template.
<xapantu> And can I see strings which are under GPL on the user interface ?
<jtv> danilos: ah
<zedtux> okay jv
<zedtux> ok jtv
<jtv> zedtux: so it seems you can't change the name yourself yet; I'll do that.
<danilos> xapantu, yes, they will show up, and when they are shown as suggestions there will be a small "warning" icon warning translators about the licensing
<zedtux> Okay thanks ! :)
<xapantu> danilos : ok, thanks !
<zedtux> jtv: After that, my Russian contributors have to redo their translation in the right template, right ?
<jtv> zedtux: they can export them first, and then import that file into the Russian translation of the one remaining template.
<zedtux> Okay !
<zedtux> Great
<danilos> zedtux, btw, one of your English messages says "inforned" instead of "informed" (with "m" :)
<zedtux> Oops.. LOl
<zedtux> Thanks
<xapantu> Now, I have another questions about the svn import :D : I created a mirored branch
<xapantu> mirrored*
<xapantu> It is the better solution or a Remote branch os better ?
<xapantu> Because I will make no change on this branch, I just want to import it in Launchpad to import translations
<danilos> xapantu, mirrored branch should be fine
<xapantu> but it is only for bzr branch ? not svn ?
<xapantu> oops, sorry
<xapantu> I think you meant remote
<danilos> xapantu, heh, terminology might be a bit weird here
<danilos> xapantu, sure, whatever way you can set it up :) if that's the only way you can set up a svn branch, that'd be it
<xapantu> So, I created a mirrored branch 8 hours ago and it is still on "pending review" : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stk-team/stk/trunk. There is a problem ?
<xapantu> or the import is quite slow ?
<danilos> xapantu, review is probably still done manually (i.e. by humans :)
<danilos> xapantu, other teams usually take care of that, but I can probably approve the import for you
<xapantu> ok :)
<xapantu> That would be great :)
<danilos> xapantu, I am reading the necessary docs to see how it's done :)
<xapantu> ok, thanks (but if you haven't the time, don't worry !) :)
<danilos> xapantu, approved, should be imported pretty soon if there are no problems with it
<xapantu> ok, thanks a lot !
<danilos> xapantu, you are welcome
<xapantu> and can I make regular imports ?
<xapantu> the branch will needs to be reviewed each time ?
<zedtux> jtv: How many time it take to change the temple name ? Does it will be available today /
<zedtux> ?
<jtv> zedtux: ah, I made a mistake!  Sorry.  Lots of people asking about what happened here in Bangkok, so lots of distractions.
<zedtux> Ha ok :)
<jtv> I saw that the _domain_ had already been changed, and mistook that for the name.  Hang on.
<zedtux> Ha ! Great !
<zedtux> Thanks !
<jtv> So done.
<xapantu> danilos : do you know if the branch has to be reviewed each time I do an import ?
<zedtux> Many thanks to you !
<jtv> And more apologies for the delay.  :)
<zedtux> Stop it ! xD
<zedtux> The Translation domain field in the edit screen should be gnome-pad isn't it ?
<danilos> xapantu, no, you don't have to do anything else regarding your branch: it will be checked for new commits every few hours
<xapantu> cool :)
<danilos> xapantu, you only have to set it as the "series" branch
<xapantu> ok, so, if I don't change anything in this branches, there is no problem ?
<danilos> xapantu, and I see you already did that, so it's all good :)
<danilos> xapantu, no, I think it'll all be just fine
<xapantu> ok, thanks !
<jtv> zedtux: yes
<zedtux> okay
<jtv> zedtux: generally the domain and the name should really be the same
<zedtux> Ok, I think everything is now in the perfect way
<zedtux> I can continue to write it !
<zedtux> thanks to you and have a nice day ! :)
<BlackZ> has the launchpad login service problems? I can't login with the right pass and the reset pass e-mail doesn't arrive ( danilos ? )
<deryck> BlackZ, spam measures eating the new password email?
<BlackZ> deryck: nope, nothing in the spam folder
<BlackZ> also, I have tried with two e-mail addresses
<BlackZ> that's why I'm asking ..
<deryck> BlackZ, can you authenticate here:  https://login.ubuntu.com/  ?
<BlackZ> nope, I get "Password didn't match.", but the password is correct..
<deryck> sinzui, I've reached the end of my ability to help BlackZ ^^.  Who do I ping or point him to for SSO issues?
<sinzui> deryck, someone from ISD, or may launchpad-foundations if the issue just about launchpad authentication
<sinzui> BlackZ, login.launchpad.net is actually login.ubuntu.com. if your provider is blocking launchpad, you can use the real site, maybe that email will get through
<BlackZ> sinzui: the strange thing is that I was logged in few hours ago
<BlackZ> (with the password which I'm trying to use right now)
<sinzui> BlackZ, are you an edge user?
<BlackZ> sinzui: yeah
<sinzui> BlackZ, you must login to edge and lpnet separately. The redirect machinery make this awkward.
<BlackZ> sinzui: BTW it always worked
<sinzui> BlackZ, visit https://login.ubuntu.com/ and login, load https://launchpad.net and login, then visit https://edge.launchpad.net/ and login.
<BlackZ> sinzui: but I get "Password didn't match." in all of that cases.
<sinzui> BlackZ, then focus of the root problem, https://login.ubuntu.com/. That is the only site that knows your password. you do need to reset password if your keyboard is correct.
<deryck> BlackZ, sinzui -- I asked our ISD guys... they suggest trying to reset the password again, and also note that they have a rollout of the SSO code today (subject to losa availability) which will fix a number of issues preventing login.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<BlackZ> deryck: still getting stuck .. when that problem will be solved?
<deryck> BlackZ, I'm not sure when the rollout of new code will be.  Was just told sometime today, subject to sys admin availability.
<BlackZ> deryck: I wish it's not a my problem, also why I can't reset the password of my account :(
<cyberix> Anything big going on in Launchpad development?
<cyberix> Haven't seen any roadmapish stuff lately
<cyberix> I was wonder, if there is any innovation going on
<mwhudson> cyberix: have you seen https://dev.launchpad.net/RoadMap ?
<BlackZ> mwhudson: do you know anything about the launchpad login? I'm unable to log in
<mwhudson> BlackZ: not in detail, what happens when you try?
<mwhudson> (do you or a proxy block referrer headers?)
<BlackZ> mwhudson: I get "Password didn't match" also if the password is right, nope no proxy. I'm unable to receive the resetpassword e-mail (I'm using gmail) nothing in the spam folder
<BlackZ> the password is correct.. I was logged in today
<mwhudson> mmm
<mwhudson> BlackZ: what is your lp username?
<BlackZ> mwhudson: blackz
<BlackZ> mwhudson: additionally, I can't login neither with login.ubuntu.com nor edge.launchpad.net - also, I have tried to do a resetpass from there too but same result :(
<mwhudson> BlackZ: well at least it's consistent
<BlackZ> mwhudson: is that a common problem or just a my problem?
<mwhudson> BlackZ: i haven't heard that anyone else is having a problem, but then i only just got up
<BlackZ> mwhudson: can't you find anything in the logs? :\
<mwhudson> BlackZ: i'm only a developer, not a sysadmin
<BlackZ> mwhudson: where can I find the sysadmins? (here?)
<mwhudson> BlackZ: i've tried to get their attention on an internal channel
<mwhudson> BlackZ: you could also email feedback@launchpad.net with your problem
<BlackZ> mwhudson: ok thank you, as you can guess it's important for me
<mwhudson> BlackZ: yes, i wish there was something more i could do to help :/
<BlackZ> mwhudson: I have send the e-mail BTW
<mwhudson> BlackZ: ok, i hope it gets some attention soon
<BlackZ> mwhudson: I hope too :\
<BlackZ> mwhudson: it works now, nevermind
<mwhudson> BlackZ: !
<mwhudson> ok
<BlackZ> mwhudson: so what could I do for cancel my e-mail to feedback@launchpad.net ?
<BlackZ> just reply to it?
<mwhudson> yeah, just follow up
#launchpad 2010-05-25
<Telordya> hi?
<Telordya> is there some kind of Launchpad admins here, I have a question?
<thumper> Telordya: if you really need an admin, best thing to do is to ask a question on the launchpad project in launchpad itself
<thumper> Telordya: what question do you have?
<Telordya> ok
<Telordya> I subsribed to a a bug about 1 year ago, but it doesn't affect me anymore, and I still receive email notifications, and I can't see in my settings how to stop it
<Telordya> my subscribed bugs list is empty
<Telordya> ho, I think I found some solution, from "I reported a bug, and now I'm getting spammed with emails. Why? How can I stop it?" in the FAQ
<Telordya> I think I fixed it
<Telordya> thanks anyway
<thumper> :)
<jeblair> Does launchpad run in Lucid?  (https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting mentions only up to Karmic)
<spiv> I think most of the developers run it on Lucid now.
<jeblair> thanks
<ddecator> anyone else running into trouble with loggerhead again?
<poolie> ddecator, are you getting 'please try again'?
<ddecator> poolie: yup
 * thumper slumps in his chair
<ddecator> now it's working
<thumper> it was somewhat overloaded
<poolie> thumper, do you want to catch up sometime
<poolie> if you're not flat out otday
<lifeless> poolie: he's cooking dinner
<poolie> mm i just realized it's late there
<poolie> maybe another day
<lifeless> he'll be back
<lifeless> there are .eu folk to talk to too
<dutchie> hi, I'm trying to download a bzr branch off launchpad onto my debian lenny server, but I can't since lenny only has bzr 1.5. is there a way round this without installing a newer bzr?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mrevell -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> Hey dutchie. I'm not sure. jelmer_, do you know the answer to dutchie's question? ^^^^^
<jelmer_> dutchie: if the branch is in the 2a format you'll have to upgrade
<jelmer_> dutchie: there are newer versions of bzr available in backports
<lvh> Hey! I'm having a bit of an lp problem with a particular branch and I'm not sure if I should file a bug or not.
<lvh> https://code.launchpad.net/~lvh/twisted/positioning-statistics
<lvh> "Upgrade this branch" doesn't work like on other branches (warning goes away, but branch doesn't actually get upgraded)
<lvh> Also, "View the branch content" doesn't actually work
<lvh> see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lvh/twisted/positioning-statistics/files
<lvh> Link just in case I'm the only person who gets Internal Server Error there.
<lifeless> has your branch pushed successfully?
<lvh> Maybe. It's been a long time. How do I check/repair?
<lifeless> if not, please ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about it
<lifeless> lvh: bzr push :P
<lvh> Well, obviously, but I don't have a checkout anymore.
<lifeless> oh sorry
<lifeless> I see the issue
<lvh> Some people reported "it doesn't work" but told me that was because of the branch version
<lifeless> uhm definitely ask a question, we probably need a losa to poke at it
<lvh> I think it might just not work because the branch is in a really bad state
<lifeless> humour me :)
<lvh> I'll try a checkout myself first
<lvh> Yeah, checkout doesn't work. bzr: ERROR: CHKInventoryRepository('http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/twisted/trunk/.bzr/repository/') is not compatible with KnitPackRepository('http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lvh/twisted/positioning/.bzr/repository/') different serializers
<lvh>  
<lvh> lifeless: Hi! https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/112183
<wgrant> lvh: Interesting -- I just checked it out fine.
<wgrant> Although it was into an existing repo seeded with lp:twisted, so maybe it didn't have to use the stacked-on branch.
<wgrant> Indeed, attempting to branch somewhere without a repo downloads about the right volume of data, then dies with that error message.
<lvh> wgrant: I thought I was checking it out with a repo
<wgrant> lvh: I just created a clean repo, branched lp:twisted, then was able to branch both of your branches without trouble.
<lvh> strange, that's what I thought I had done. Hang on.
<lvh> Wait, should I try that first, or do bzr upgrade lp:... ?
<lvh> I've been told bzr ought to do remote upgrades too. Inefficiently and slowly, but it should work.
<wgrant> I suspect that an upgrade will fail, but I'm not sure.
<wgrant> lifeless: Do you know?
<lifeless> know what ?
<wgrant> If an upgrade on a branch in this state will succeed.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> in theory it will work
<wgrant> Or if one must first obtain a 2a copy then clobber.
<lifeless> but in theory the button on the branch page would work too
<lifeless> I'd get a local copy in 2a
<lifeless> lftp in and delete the .bzr dir
<lifeless> then push --use-existing-dir back to where it came from
<lvh> Doing on-the-fly conversion from RemoteRepositoryFormat(_network_name='Bazaar RepositoryFormatKnitPack6RichRoot (bzr 1.9)\n') to RepositoryFormat2a().
<lvh> Now it (appears to) work.
<wgrant> This is a checkout into a pre-populated repo?
<lvh> lvh@lagavulin:~/Development/twisted/positioning$ bzr upgrade .
<lvh> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Meta directory format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<lvh> wgrant: Nope, shiny new.
<lvh> I take it that error is actually a good thing. But first, lunch!
<lvh> lifeless: <lifeless> lftp in and delete the .bzr dir <lifeless> then push --use-existing-dir back to where it came from # sorry, do not grok
<lvh> lifeless: Any pointers to relevant documentation?
<lvh> I have both branches locally in 2a now.
<lvh> I'm trying the remote upgrade now, fingers crossed, I guess :-)
<fta> wgrant, bigjools: any update on the status of the ppa stat bug? i need to figure out if i still have enough users for some of my dailies.. so i can drop some of them to spare build resources
<wgrant> Uni is killing me at the moment. It just needs someone to work out a quick hack to limit the script's resource usage until it has completed the log backlog.
<bigjools> fta: there was a problem with resource usage on the backend; wgrant was going to sort out a temporary patch to make it do an initial run, and then we have more work to do to expose the data externally.
<bigjools> ah so no he's not :)
<wgrant> It's already exposed over the API, but UI is more difficult.
<bigjools> oh you did that already?
<wgrant> Yes.
<bigjools> cool
<wgrant> The API has been there for a couple of releases.
<bigjools> I missed that for some reason then
<fta> hm, any pointer where i should start?
<wgrant> The easiest is to just hack lp.services.apachelogparser.base.parse_file to return early after parsing some number of lines.
<wgrant> When rerun it will resume where it left off.
<wgrant> I don't know what that number of lines should be.
<wgrant> Nor do I have the resources at the moment to QA it.
 * abogani waves
<abogani> Are there some special tricks for build kernels on LP through PPA?
<dutchie> jelmer_: backports for debian?
<jelmer_> dutchie: yep
 * dutchie googles
<lvh> wgrant, lifeless: Great news everyone! The two branches have been fixed.
<persia> abogani: Does seem strange that uploading essentially the same source with a different name ends up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/439296/
<bigjools> abogani: no, just upload the package and wait for it to builder.  However please make sure it builds locally first (e.g. with pbuilder) before uploading
<bigjools> s/builder/build/
<abogani> bigjools: I have already did it. If you recall me where pbuilder store log I can show it to you! :-)
<wgrant> abogani: There is a slight trick: the Ubuntu kernel build system always tries to grab the latest ABI data to confirm that an ABI version bump isn't required.
<wgrant> This causes problems if it can't find the latest package.
<persia> So one needs to hack around that to bootstrap a new kernel source package?
<wgrant> I believe the build system has a 'PPA mode', however. This uses the git revision ID as the ABI, eliminating that check that often breaks for PPA builds.
<wgrant> At least that's how it was 18 months ago; I've not built a custom kernel on Launchpad since then.
<wgrant> Hm, but that log (which I just noticed now) suggests something different.
<abogani> wgrant: I skip ABI check at all.
<abogani> wgrant: Could I put an "set -x" at top of copy-modules file (which in turn is executed by kernel-wedge) to avoid than it will be killed?
<wgrant> abogani: You should prevent it from taking that long.
<abogani> wgrant: Sorry I can't do more than which I have already did. I'm already provide the minimum of requirements.
<abogani> wgrant: Sorry if I bother you: Do you have some other suggestions?
<jetienne> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading <- say "Simply follow the instructions in the Uploading packages to this PPA section of your PPA overview page." but where is this page ?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: Hi there! I thought that you were going to send me interview-style questions related to gnome-media-player. Thats what you said here a month ago.
<mrevell> jetienne, If you've activated your PPA, there's a link to it on your Launchpad profile page, which you can find at https://launchpad.net/people/+me
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, I'll re-send them now
<jetienne> mrevell: do you know this link ?
<jetienne> mrevell: or any hint on how to find it ?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: FYI, my e-mail address is bilalakhtar96@yahoo.com
<mrevell> jetienne, If you've activated your PPA, follow the link I posted above and scroll down to the section of the page headed "Personal package archives". It's on the left of the page. Do you see it?
<jetienne> mrevell: yep but no doc there. only "activating new ppa" and the ppa i activated
<jetienne> i think i got it tho
<jetienne> dput ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip neoip-get_0.0.1_source.changes <- the doc likely refere to this syntax
<jetienne> aka no need to do a .dput.cf
<mrevell> jetienne, So, you need to follow the link to the PPA you activated and on that page should be the info you need.
<jetienne> mrevell: ok
<jetienne> q. with ppa, how to disable building for lpia and amd64?
<maxb> Does it really matter to you?
<jetienne> maxb: i guess. so should i deduce this is not possible ?
<maxb> Are you asking because you actually want to avoid those architectures specifically, or because your package is architecture-independent and so should only be built once for all architectures?
<jetienne> maxb: im asking because compilation will fail on those arch
<maxb> Interesting package you've got there! OK, in that case you probably want to declare "Architecture: i386" in your debian/control first stanza
<jetienne> ok thanks
<shtylman> any news on when launchpad build from branch will hit?
<maxb> jetienne: oh, apologies I think I am misremembering. It actually goes in the binary stanzas, not the first stanza
<jetienne> maxb: stanza = ?
<maxb> jetienne: group of lines separated by a blank line
<jetienne> maxb: ok thanks
<bigjools> shtylman: Real Soon Now
<shtylman> bigjools: :)
<shtylman> I can't wait... very exciting
<bigjools> shtylman: we need to get some firewall changes done etc and then we can let it loose
<bigjools> abentley: did that i386-builder-only-thing land?
<bigjools> and CP'ed even
<jetienne> is there a way to do rsync with dput ? when uploading my package which is 22mbyte... this is long :)
<bigjools> shtylman: yes, it's pretty exciting for us too, we've been working on it since last November
<abentley> bigjools, I believe so.  rockstar was doing that.
<bigjools> jetienne: no, we only have ftp right now.  sftp is coming soon but that won't help you either :)
<jetienne> bigjools: ok :)
<maxb> If the big part is the upstream source, then make sure you are using an .orig.tar.gz correctly
<abentley> bigjools, see: "Launchpad Production Cherry Pick r9345" in canonical-launchpad
<minjoo> Hello,
<bigjools> abentley: roger, thanks
<minjoo> Can I recover my PPA in Launchpad that I removed before?
<bigjools> minjoo: no, the warning on the deletion page makes that very clear.
<minjoo> but the PPA NAME in ppa list has been gray color
<jetienne> q. should i change the version number at each upload ?
<bigjools> minjoo: that's because it retains the history, but the files are all delete
<bigjools> d
<bigjools> jetienne: yes, that's mandatory
<jetienne> File neoip-get_0.0.1.tar.gz already exists in neoip, but uploaded version has different contents. <- this is the msg i receive by email
<minjoo> can i delete that history? bigjools ?
<jetienne> bigjools: ok
<bigjools> minjoo: no that's not possible yet
<minjoo> bigjools: OMG, thanks.
<jetienne> bigjools: can i delete an uploaded pacakge ?
<jetienne> got it
<bigjools> jetienne: yes
<bigjools> jetienne: you should consider using an orig tarball instead of native tarballs, so you can avoid uploading as much data for each version
<jetienne> bigjools: i dont understand what you mean. can you elaborate
<maxb> jetienne: Also, even if you delete a package, you still can't/shouldn't upload the same version number again.
<bigjools> jetienne: you should consult a packaging guide
<jetienne> doing a modification to add the build date in the version number
<bigjools> matsubara: woohoo, OOPS frequencies!
<matsubara> bigjools, :-)
<jetienne> the version is taken from changelog ?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: I have rent you the reply
<mrevell> Thanks bilalakhtar
<jetienne> dch -v 0.0.1build`date +%Y%m%d%H%m` -m
<rockstar> bigjools, yes, it landed and was CP'ed as well.
<bigjools> rockstar: coolio
<rockstar> bigjools, this guy? http://goodjobbb.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/coolio_large.jpg
<bigjools> rockstar: aieee
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: Did you get the mail?
<mrevell> Yes thanks bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> I was concerned whether it went to spam or something
<jetienne> for ppa, one can not use pkg-config in my build makefile ? how can i know the proper options ? hardcoded by hand ?
<bilalakhtar> jetienne: You should add a build-dependency for pkg-config in your debian/control file
<jetienne> bilalakhtar: oh ok
<jetienne> q. is there a ccache on the building machines ?
<jpds> jetienne: I don't think so.
<Vixor> Hello, anyone around?
<jetienne> q. i added a Build-Depends: in control.... but it doesnt seems to be honored by ppa... is it supposed to be?
<jetienne> gpgv: Signature made Tue May 25 15:48:08 2010 UTC using DSA key ID 5877E4E4  gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found..... but http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xE1698EF696AB4EC9CB312DFFDFAEB2805877E4E4&op=index shows it is available ... how come ?
<Vixor> Can anyone help me??
<jetienne> Vixor: there is a old saying. "dont ask to ask, just ask"
<jetienne> Vixor: aka ask a question, and dont ask for help
<jetienne> Vixor: not that i will answer the questions you may have :)
<Vixor> hrhr
<Vixor> hehe*
<Vixor> can I pm you?
<Vixor> I am new to Sikuli, and I am trying to make a macro
<Vixor> that will observe a window
<Vixor> wait till a particulare "text" pops up
<Vixor> and when it does
<Vixor> it pastes the "text" onto another window
<Vixor> with a text prefixed to it
<Vixor> for ex: source text is "going home"
<Vixor> i prefix "i am " while pasting it on the target window
<Vixor> output on target window: "i am going home"
<jetienne> Vixor: another saying is "put a clear well explained message in single line", it improve the chance to get answer
<Vixor> :|
<Vixor> k lemme put it this way:
<jetienne> q. apparently previous versions of my packages got deleted from my ppa, is this normal ?
<Vixor> I want a macro that waits for specific text to show on 1 window, n it pastes that text to another window with something prefixed to it
<bigjools> jetienne: yes they are automatically superseded
<Vixor> are there more functions that the one listed on the left side bar?
<jetienne> bigjools: is there a way i could reproduce the way building machine are building my package. i still got errors, and each iteration÷attempts costs me 20min.... due to upload time and delay.... rather painfull... if i could test on my local box it would be more efficient
<jetienne> ok booting a vm with a fresh install :)
<Vixor> ahh F made me type
<Vixor> n now quits
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<alkisg> Hi, I'm not sure if it's a packaging problem or a launchpad problem, but I'm getting the following build error on a package (LTSP) which was previously building OK:
<alkisg> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libpopt.so.0 needed by debian/ltsp-client-core/usr/bin/getltscfg (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
<alkisg> It only errored in the amd64 build, while the i386 build was fine. Here's the full log:
<alkisg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49075644/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.ltsp_5.2.1-0ubuntu10~ppa0-bzr1745_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> alkisg: /usr/bin/getltscfg is a 32bit binary while the build is for amd64. why doesn't this binary get rebuild for 64bit?
<alkisg> I've no idea why. It was building fine the last years up to my last upload 2 weeks ago
<alkisg> There hasn't been any change in the rules or the makefiles since the last upload, so I'm puzzled
<geser> also no upstream changes not cleaning the file correctly (so it gets rebuild properly)?
<alkisg> geser: No, the only changes were 10 lines I changed in a bash script which is unrelated to the build process
<geser> hmm
<alkisg> Here's the build log of the previous, successful build (2010-05-12): http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48350229/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.ltsp_5.2.1-0ubuntu10~ppa0-bzr1743_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<geser> alkisg: when you look at client/getltscfg/ in the .tar.gz for bzr1745 you see that it's not cleaned
<alkisg> Ugh, then it would be a problem in the cleaning script
<geser> and therefore make thinks the binary is still uptodate and doesn't rebuild it (make[1]: `getltscfg' is up to date.)
<alkisg> geser: thank you, I'll have a look
<alkisg> Sorry for the noise :)
<jetienne> houray i got a begining of compilation on ppa :)
<shtylman> is there a guide on creating source package recipies?
<jetienne> shtylman: search for "ubuntu packaging guide"
<geser> !packaging guide
<ubot5> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<geser> shtylman: ^^ there
<shtylman> geser: jetienne: I was actually looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder but thanks
<cjohnston> james_w: are you available for a PM?
<james_w> yep
<alkisg> What happens if I uploaded a newer package version before an older one starts building? Does the new version "cancel" the building of the older one? Is there any way to cancel a build if I saw something wrong in my code?
<BlackZ> alkisg: are you referring to PPA?
<geser> alkisg: if the old version didn't start yet the new upload will supersede it, but once it got started it will go on (and the result discarded (IIRC))
<geser> there is no way to cancel a currently running build
<alkisg> BlackZ: yes, sorry I wasn't clear
<alkisg> geser: that's perfect, thank you
<maxb> The superseded builds only get marked as such when they reach the head of the queue, by the way, so don't expect them to be removed from the build queue before that
<fta> anyone for a quick ppa quota boost? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages   or should i file a question?
<thumper> fta: file a question
<fta> thumper, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/112255
<mthaddon> fta: so 10G?
<mthaddon> that's been done
<fta> thanks
#launchpad 2010-05-26
<paissad> hi all, i would like to retreive the public key of the ppa/compiz repository
<paissad> i did "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 42C24D89", but the server seems down  or unreachable
<paissad> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<paissad> is there another way to retreive the public key ?
<paissad> so that i do something like this --> cat <<"eof" | sudo apt-key add -
<paissad> thanks in advance for helping ...
<nxvl> hello, a couple of scripts just got broken because of a call to import launchpadbugs, which use to come with python-launchpad-bugs package that isn't present in lucid
<nxvl> any idea why?
<nxvl> are there any docs on what should i change in my scripts to make them work again
<lifeless> I'm ont sure
<lifeless> perhaps launchpadbugs was screen scraping
<lifeless> and you should switch to launchpadlib now ?
<nxvl> yeah i assume the same, but there should be any bug report or something about that
<lifeless> presumably the bug requesting removal of python-launchpad-bugs would say
<geser> paissad: use one of the many other available keyservers
<wgrant> nxvl: python-launchpad-bugs has been deprecated for years.
<wgrant> A launchpadlib port of your scripts should be reasonably easy.
<nxvl> wgrant: it was in the archive for karmic
<geser> "upstream authors say the project is dead and the package doesn't work in Lucid anyway (LP: #552953)"
<nxvl> ok, thanks!
<wgrant> nxvl: Yes, but it had been deprecated for a very long time.
<nxvl> will try to check tht
<nxvl> that*
<om26er> what do I do if I want a package to be build(in my ppa) for two different versions of ubuntu
<maxb> Is there any nicer way in launchpadlib to get the ID of a SPPH to be able to call getBuildSummariesForSourceIds, other than spph.self_link.split('/')[-1] ?
<noodles775> maxb: No... that method was originally added for some AJAX work where the SPPH ids were already present on the page. I'm not sure why (in this specific case) we wouldn't just expose the id... do we have a policy against this?
<maxb> I suppose I could iterate the builds for the SPPH and summarize them myself, but I'd rather not do gratuitiously more roundtrips
<maxb> See this is why I haven't bothered to port my screenscraper to the API until now. It's ~250% slower
<maxb> :-(
<bigjools> urgh
<bigjools> maxb: did you file a bug describing the functionality you want?
<jetienne> q. i deleted all my packages from the ppa, and it still show im using 136mbyte ... how come ? https://launchpad.net/~jerome-etienne/+archive/neoip/+packages
<jetienne> 0 source packages (132.5 MiB) 0 binary packages (3.7 MiB) <- this is what is on the page
<bigjools> jetienne: you need to wait for the packages to be deleted from the repository area, it's not instant
<jetienne> bigjools: not instant = how long ? minutes? hours? days?
<bigjools> good question, I can't remember!
<jetienne> ok :)à
<cjwatson> Normally branch format upgrades I request through the UI happen within minutes.  I requested an upgrade of lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-partitioning/ubuntu last night before I went to bed, and it's still pending.  Is something stuck?
<bigjools> thumper: still around?  ^^
<thumper> cjwatson: how big is the branch?
<thumper> cjwatson: alternatively, the upgrade script operates in serial
<thumper> cjwatson: there could be a big branch before you
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/partman-partitioning>$ du -cs .bzr
<cjwatson> 1752    .bzr
<cjwatson> must be honking enormous
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have asked except that this is approximately six hundred times longer than it's taken in the recent past :-)
<thumper> -cs means?
 * thumper doesn't run that very much
<cjwatson> habit.  the output is in kilobytes
<thumper> 1.7 meg?
<cjwatson> yes
<thumper> that isn't that big
 * thumper looks at the log file
<mwhudson> ha ha, like that will tell you anything
<mwhudson> :(
<thumper> useless bloody log file
<thumper> it will say more once my other branch lands
<thumper> cjwatson: sorry, can't tell right now
<cjwatson> when should I ask again?
<jetienne> bigjools: fyi the deleted space got updated in less than 15min
<bigjools> jetienne: great
<cjwatson> put another way, would a LOSA be able to tell whether it's stuck?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> when they wake up
<lifeless> they are sprinting this week
<cjwatson> ok
<lifeless> we are losaless
<paolob> Hi guys! A launchpad user set his user name as a terrible blasphemy in italian. What should we do in order to get it changed?
<paolob> https://launchpad.net/~b1130560 is his account
<lifeless> have you tried talking to him ?
<paolob> I've sent him a email now.
<paolob> but has launchpad some respect guidelines?
<cooloney> hi guys, is that possible for us to remove my initial upload to a PPA?
<cooloney> since my first upload build failed, i am planning to upload again but don;t wanna to change my version number
<bigjools> cooloney: no you can't do that.  Ideally you should check your build works before you upload
<cooloney> bigjools: it is weird, because my build locally works and people tested my build on their hardware
<cooloney> bigjools: then i upload it to PPA
<cooloney> but it build failed
<cooloney> so i fixed it in my local package and wanna upload again
<cooloney> it was rejected
<maxb> losa: loggerhead appears broken
<cooloney> bigjools: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<cooloney> bigjools: how about this? ^^^
<maxb> You can delete packages, you can't delete the metadata that records that that version is used
<noodles775> cooloney: did you build it locally using pbuilder (or equiv. stripped down build environment)... I'm surprised if it failed on the PPA but built in pbuilder.
<maxb> This is good. It would be confusing if it was allowed
<cooloney> oh, my package is a kernel package for ti-omap4 hardware
<cjwatson> version numbers are cheap
<cooloney> so i just built it locally by normal kernel building method
<cooloney> cjwatson: ok, looks like i have to bump my ABI
<cjwatson> even in kernel packaging land, bumping your version does not mean bumping your ABI
<cooloney> cjwatson: i am new to the packaging version. so how to bump my verision without touch my ABI?
<cjwatson> 2.6.34-4.11 - "2.6.34-4" is the ABI, you can bump "11" at will
<cjwatson> though I assume you also have something like ~ppa1 as a suffix or whatever
<cjwatson> anyway, ask your colleagues on the kernel team, they've done this before
<cooloney> cjwatson: ok, thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> (btw this is purely a kernel convention, no other package works this way)
<jetienne> q. ppa builder are ok now ? yesterday i had like 20min of queuing top... and currently i got one package which is queing since 1h50m and is estimated to start in 44m
<bigjools> jetienne: the load on the build farm and the number of available builders is constantly changing
<bigjools> this will affect your waiting times
<jetienne> bigjools: so those kind of variations are normal. an average has been measured ?
<bigjools> jetienne: an average for what?
<jetienne> bigjools: of the queuing time. like if you push a new version, on average it gonna start building in X min*
<bigjools> jetienne: we keep some stats internally, I don't know if that's one of them off-hand
<jetienne> bigjools: ok thanks
<bigjools> but we do base the build ETAs on the previous build times for all the packages in the queue
<bigjools> but if one of the packages is new then it's total guess work
<jetienne> bigjools: i understand. just trying to see how i could organize my work.
<bigjools> jetienne: sure, ok
<slytherin> Can anyone please tell me what does the 'package' corresponds to on this link https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnusim8085/trunk/+lang/de
<stickystyle> Is  there any kind of markup that can be used in reporting bugs in launchpad?  Such as <code> ?
<bilalakhtar> LP bugs timeouts are reocurring right now.
<intellectronica> bilalakhtar: do you have a url of an example bug that times out for you?
<intellectronica> or even better, an OOPS number?
<bilalakhtar> intellectronica: It occurs randomly
<bilalakhtar> intellectronica: Just a min, will recreate that
<intellectronica> bilalakhtar: when you get a timeout, it will be good to paste an OOPS here. that way we can check why it timed out
<bilalakhtar> intellectronica: ok
<bulldog98> could an admin look in this PPA if the packages were deleted? https://edge.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+archive/invertika/+packages
<bulldog98> would be nice if he would delete them then, thanks
<bilalakhtar> intellectronica: Good, It is fine now.
<grizlurk> Hi, I am trying to fill bug report/questions via launchpad.net and I keep getting timeout error. Any other way to fill a report than the website?
<jjardon> Hello, I'd like to update the info from: https://launchpad.net/gtk
<jjardon> How can I do that?
<jcastro> jjardon: I can update things, what do you need?
<marktheunissen> hi team
<marktheunissen> i'm seeing an issue where commits from a certain user are not appearing the comments/commits feed on a merge proposal
<marktheunissen> any ideas why that may happen?
<jjardon> hey jcastro, set the branch of developemt, the stable branch, obsolete. Also set the branding, maybe some announcement
<marktheunissen> the commits are simply skipped
<jjardon> jcastro, something like  https://launchpad.net/glade-3
<jcastro> jjardon: ugh, I can't seem to be able to figure out how to do any of that
<jcastro> Also, lp still apparently doesn't resize images for branding/icons. Really.
<jjardon> jcastro, I used gimp to resize glade-3 images ;)
<jjardon> jcastro, I can create some images for GTK+ if you want
<jcastro> jjardon: let's do this since you've been around long enough. I've made you admin, fix what you need. :)
<jcastro> then when you're done hand it back over to the registry
<sinzui> you do not need to give it back to the registry if you want to maintain the lp information
<jjardon> jcastro, oh, thanks a lot ;)
<jjardon> yeah, I'll mantain the lp info if you want
<jcastro> jjardon: you seem to be the best person to maintain it anyway. <3
 * jjardon blushes :)
<grizlurk> Hi, I am trying to fill bug reports/questions via launchpad.net and I keep getting timeout error. Any other way to fill a report than the website?
<bullgard> Every time when I am going to send an error message to Launchpad, I received during the last three times: "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad." Last time I needed to wait almost 24 hours reading: "Trying again in a couple of minutes might work." Just now It's 3 hours yet and no end to be seen of it. -- Who does a bad job here?
<bullgard> (Error ID: OOPS-1607E2129)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1607E2129
<sinzui> jjardon, ping
<jjardon> sinzui, pong
<sinzui> jjardon, I just remembered that by taking gtk, you may become the victim of bug spam
<sinzui> jjardon, I am working on a policy change to not send bug mails to project maintainer when the project *does not* use launchpad bugs.
<sinzui> jjardon, if you get spammed, feel free to return it to ~registry.
<xnox> THANK YOU  =)))))
<jjardon> sinzui, I'm already a bug contact of gtk bugs, so no problems ;)
 * xnox off to test branch recipes =)
<GarrettS-Montrea> are there any Canonical LOSAs here today?
<sinzui> jjardon, you are either brave or your inbox is /dev/null There
<jjardon> hehe
<jjardon> well, not a lot of bugs are filled agains GTK+
<jjardon> generally are filled against apps
<jjardon> lp:gtk launchap is only a mirror of master upstream branch, rigth?
<jjardon> upstream, we have a branch for each release: gtk-2-20 ... etc ..
<sinzui> yes master should be the focus of development
<sinzui> ^ jjardon We want to automate builds from tip, so it is fine to have many series, but the series that is an import of master must be the focus of development
<jjardon> mmm
<jjardon> there is a problem here
<jjardon> current gtk master is towards GTK+3
<jjardon> Should I create another project for this?
<sinzui> no
<jjardon> Maybe https://launchpad.net/gtk3/
<sinzui> jjardon, We really only want one project. The problem here is that Lp does not have a clear way of dealing with leading and and trailing series
<sinzui> jjardon, Ubuntu's development series is built from the GTK and GNOME development series (tip, master, trunk, head)
<jjardon> sinzui, note that GTK+3 will have a gtk+-3.0 package
<jjardon> This is because GTK+3 will break the abi and the api
<sinzui> yes, but that does not mean it is a new project
<jjardon> ok
<sinzui>  We want a 2x series and a master series (3x) and both will provide packages for Ubuntu
<jjardon> true
<sinzui> I think most project use trailing series where they build in tip, then fork/cut/tag the series for maintenance.
<sinzui> When Ubuntu hits beta1, GNOME and GTK will be creating the 3.x branches
<xnox> For gcc i did get 4 imports approved
<xnox> currently there are imports running for lp:gcc (trunk) lp:gcc/4.5 lp:gcc/4.4 & lp:gcc/4.3
<xnox> and then you will be able to use recipes to build any of them
<jjardon> sinzui, no, no 3.x branch will be created until GTK+3 is released
<sinzui> jjardon, We never settled on a policy for this situation. It is a lot of work to create a series for each stable GNOME/GTK. We certainly do need to do this for 3x
<xnox> sinzui, you really need 3 series "trunk 2 3"
<xnox> and series can point to the same branch
<sinzui> no, because that breaks milestones
<sinzui> xnox, milestones/releases are unique to the project and that is also key to understanding that there is one project with one trunk
<xnox> true then you can just have "2 3" series with appropriate milestones and a dev-focus pointing to one or the other
<xnox> then you will end up with lp:gtk lp:gtk/2 lp:gtk/3
<xnox> and you milestones can only live in the "2" or "3" series
<xnox> sinzui, look at launchpad.net/bzr
<xnox> or launchpad.net/lp
<sinzui> xnox, milestone/release 3.0 can only exist once. if we choose to not place milestones on trunk, then there is no issue. Users often do place milestones on trunk that get stuck
<xnox> sinzui, forget about "trunk" series. Just delete it.
<sinzui> xnox, bzr uses leading series. it is not a good model since FreeDesktop, GTK, and GNOME are using trailing series
<sinzui> No the name is not important, but there must be a series that is a mirror of master set as the focus of development
<xnox> sinzui, damnit you are right. I thought you can set "dev-focus" to any branch. But you can only set particular series to become "dev-focus" e.g. lp:gtk
<xnox> that's a pain.
<xnox> sorry for the noise.
<sinzui> xnox, yes, it is a pain :(
<xnox> it looks like you will need to keep trunk series - replica of the master and _not_ do any milestones/releases on it
<xnox> shame
<xnox> sinzui, there is another approach =) not to use series/releases at all
<xnox> request as many imports as you want into lp:~vsc-imports/gtk/XX.Y
<xnox> and use those for automatic builds =)
<sinzui> The series abstraction has flaws. I do not know how to solve them. Part of the problem is the upsteam mindset. A lot of projects use DVCS-branch model like svn
<xnox> for my project is easy =) we only have trunk & tags. And we don't do point release updates =)
<xnox> Question about recipe-building on launchpad: Does it append Ubuntu series?
<xnox> name/version
<sinzui> xnox, I do not know, but I think abentley does
<abentley> xnox, yes, it will.
<jjardon> GTK+ and lot of GNOME projects has branches for each release
<xnox> abentley, well I left the version number as 3.1.3-3~{revno}~ and I'll see what will happen in 3hours =)
<abentley> xnox, it will fail.  The feature doesn't work yet.
<xnox> abentley, so it's just the UI & scheduling implemented? =( at least I can setup all of my recipes =)
<abentley> xnox, yes, the actual building doesn't work yet.  There are holes that need to be punched in firewalls, etc.
<GarrettS-Montrea> Chex , mbarnett , spm ... around?
<xnox> abentley, I'll be waiting for it =)
<jjardon> ok, all the GTK+ info updated.
<xnox> abentley, will firewalls get punched wtih 10.5 release?
<abentley> xnox, it should be sooner than that.
<xnox> ok thanks
<fta> i386	12	 670 jobs (5 hours 50 minutes)  ??? doing old hardy builds??
<zelaz> hello, I've been looking through documentation and can't figure this out: I have a branch hosted on launchpad.  i started coding on machine X, and pushed it to launchpad
<zelaz> that was successful.  then, I made a few revisions on machine X, did a commit and then a push, that worked also
<zelaz> then, i copied the files over to another machine, and began working there, NOT as a branch... let's call that machine Y
<bilalakhtar> zelaz: It would be better if you branch that branch into that machine
<zelaz> now machine Y has the same code as my branch.. in the three files that are the same... but then I added a lot of files to machine Y's code directory
<zelaz> so if I created another branch on launchpad, with that code, by doing a push to myproject/new ... so i try to do a merge from myproject/new to myrpoject/trunk
<zelaz> if i am merging to divergent branches, one with 3 files, the other has the same 3 files (modified) plus another 200 files, how are the additions 'merged' into the first branch
<zelaz> hello bilal
<zelaz> so what you were saying before, is that you recommend i do the merging entirely on my local machine?
<zelaz> issue is that the *new* branch has 200+ new files
<zelaz> plus the original 3 files that have changed
<zelaz> when i do the merge on launchpad, the 3 existing files are updated, but the new files are not added
<zelaz> error: these branches have diverged
<maxb> zelaz: Do you have more than one revision in the second branch?
<maxb> If not, it would be simplest to simply disregard the fact that it is a branch, and copy that tree over a checkout of the first branch, and commmit
<maxb> Or, is the issue that you have worthwhile history in both branches?
<zelaz> no worthwhile history
<zelaz> i just want to add the new files to my branch
<zelaz> and have bzr/lp accept those new files as now new files
<godbyk> I received this email about two hours ago:
<godbyk> "On 2010-05-26 15:00z (50 minutes ago), you uploaded a translation
<godbyk> template for ubuntu-manual in Ubuntu Manual lucid-e1 in Launchpad."
<godbyk> But I see no reason why the translation template was updated.  There have been no commits recently that seem relevant.
<godbyk> Any ideas?
<zelaz> i thought that by copying the files over into my pulled from trunk branch, and doing a bzr add ./ & then bzr commit -m 'comment' , and then pushing to the trunk on LP would work...
<zelaz> only the updated file's changed were captured though, not the addition of new files
<zelaz> all i'm told is 'has conflicts' are the 'conflicts' listed anywhere?
<beuno> zelaz, bzr conflicts
<zelaz> this is on launchpad though
<zelaz> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<zelaz> running bzr conflicts returns nothing
<Meths> What does 'bzr st' show?
<maxb> zelaz: copying and bzr add was the right thing to do
<maxb> I don't think you can make merge work for this scenario very well
<zelaz> :( problem is, that I did bzr add, and commited on my local
<zelaz> but then when i push to LP, the trunk doesn't have the new files
<maxb> zelaz: this indicates you didn't actually add&commit everything
<zelaz> maxb, you are more correct than you know!
<zelaz> i'm not sure exactly where i messed up, I did, starting with a fresh branched trunk, copying in files add commit and push worked just fine :)
<zelaz> thank you for being sanity checks ;)
#launchpad 2010-05-27
<MTecknology> What's up with this?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~teams
<wgrant> MTecknology: That is a very good point.
<MTecknology> wgrant: :P
<MTecknology> wgrant: Noticed that I wound up in the team and looked at it - pretty icon but seems like a bad idea..
 * wgrant takes the opportunity to knock that guy out of some teams.
<nigelb> what the...icon collector?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But also with a *team* that is an inverse-icon-collector.
<wgrant> It's unlike anything I've ever seen before.
<nigelb> ugh, sigh
<nigelb> so you join the team and you get a bunch of icons automatically/
<wgrant> Not quite.
<wgrant> It's the other way around.
<wgrant> It's not a member of lots of teams; it has lots of teams as members.
<wgrant> So if you join any of the constituent teams, you'll get just the extra icon for the super-team.
<wgrant> What is intriguing is that someone from each of the member teams would have had to approve this.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> He owns them all.
<wgrant> I am still confused.
<wgrant> Most of the teams have one member (him), and a mailing list.
<MTecknology> wgrant: like ubunt-health..
<MTecknology> wgrant: sorry to make a massive headache for you guys... want me to file an answer request on it so it gets filed in lp?
<lifeless> what the
<lifeless> MTecknology: please
<lifeless> we should nuke ~teams
<nigelb> lifeless: exactly my reaction.
<nigelb> Also, I vote we nuke the guy too!
<wgrant> The guy has a bit of karma.
<nigelb> Specification Tracking  5265
<lifeless> he's making teams that deliberately, visually, collide with actual projects
<nigelb> ok, what the... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DrG
<lifeless> 55 specs and 2 are new
<lifeless> IIRC we had him in the asia RMB
<lifeless> and said 'do more useful stuff' then
<lifeless> sorry, 53 are 2
<lifeless> 2 are actually going anywhere
<lifeless> I'll grant he may not be hostile
<lifeless> but he needs a talking with
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<nigelb> lifeless: those 2 are approved by him.
<lifeless> nigelb: so please do file a ticket
 * lifeless punts to someone else
<nigelb> MTecknology: are you on it? Want me to?
<MTecknology> nigelb: done
<nigelb> MTecknology: Awesome. Thanks :)
<MTecknology> lifeless: :(
<wgrant> Some of the teams do have members.
<nigelb> lifeless: I feel he may be under the wrong impression of being an Ubuntu member, like having a high karma.
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/112406
<wgrant> But apart from a couple, the members are just more elements of the team farm.
<lifeless> nigelb: we try very hard to avoid that misconception
<MTecknology> yay- I just single handedly found the cause to 99% of the server load for you guys :D
<MTecknology> launchpad.net is now lean and mean :)
<nigelb> oh grr! https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-in
<nigelb> Its a direct competition to the actual loco team
<lifeless> its also data about how people would like to express interest in projects
<wgrant> nigelb: Yeah, I noticed that.
<lifeless> thats more actionable
<wgrant> Which is the real one?
<lifeless> as there are policies
<wgrant> It should be ~ubuntu-in, surely?
<nigelb> indian-team
<lifeless> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<MTecknology> wgrant: could you remove one of my teams from one of the teams in the teams team?
<wgrant> MTecknology: No, but you probably can.
<MTecknology> wgrant: ~gimpshop-devs [break-here] -> ~gimpshop -> ~teams
<MTecknology> wgrant: how do i do that?
<wgrant> Don't you own ~gimpshop-devs?
<MTecknology> ya
<wgrant> On ~gimpshop there should be a button.
<MTecknology> i don't see it - it only shows my membership path and the rest as if i'm not  member at all
<MTecknology> You are an indirect member of this team:
<MTecknology> Michael Lustfield → GIMPshop Devs → GIMPshop
<wgrant> Bug #110108
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 110108 in Launchpad Registry "Team admin should be able cancel the team membership in another team (affected: 2, heat: 28)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110108
<wgrant> You'll need an admin.
<lifeless> me too it
<MTecknology> wgrant: alrighty- i'll file a request after this one gets tidied up..
<lifeless> MTecknology: why wait?
<MTecknology> lifeless: lazy and busy right nwo :P
<lifeless> a thought
<lifeless> if all those teams have mailing lists
<lifeless> perhaps he thought he was setting up forums for them all
<wgrant> I considered that.
<lifeless> sinzui: did you see this ^ ? :)
<wgrant> But there are two or three legitimate members across all of the teams.
<wgrant> So...
<sinzui> Yes.
<lifeless> so hes not very good at getting users :P
<MTecknology> wgrant: at least it's not malicious intent
<sinzui> Mailing lists are attacked alot actually.
<cody-somerville> maybe he wants all the fancy badges on his profile page?
<jetienne> the ppa builder are multi processor ?
<jpds> jetienne: You can see their arches on https://launchpad.net/builders
<jetienne> jpds: cool, where can i see if they got multi processor or not ?
<jetienne> i guess i should simply test it in my makefile... it would make it more portable :)
<maxb> Why should you care?
<maxb> They're all Xen virtualized, I don't know how that reveals multiprocessor-ness of the host to the guest
<jetienne> maxb: ok
<cpyarger> would anyone be willing to help me figure out why i can not upload a change to a script ive been working on to my ppa?
<cpyarger> i have recieved no errors while trying to upload just nothing has showed up in my ppa  for about the last hour
<bigjools> cpyarger: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<cpyarger> it is signed and i have recieved no emails at all reguarding this
<bigjools> if that doesn't explain it, there's a few other weird packaging error conditions that would cause a lack of email, I can check the logs if you confirm
<bigjools> what is your PPAs URL?
<cpyarger> ppa:cpyarger/custom
<bigjools> one sec
<cpyarger> thanks
<bigjools> cpyarger: the logs are elusive today, it will take a while, I'll get back to you.  I can see that your upload did have a fatal error though.
<cpyarger> anything more specific than that?
<bigjools> cpyarger: not yet, the log with the actual error is hiding and I need an admin to find it
<cpyarger> bigjools, i just retried uploading would you mind checking that everything is working right?
<bigjools> cpyarger: sure
<bigjools> cpyarger: it failed again
<cpyarger> ok
<bigjools> I can't see the actual error right now but I bet it's the same
<cpyarger> would "binary all"  work for the binary field?
<noodles775> bug 499438
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 499438 in Soyuz "Better handling of fatal upload errors (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499438
<bigjools> cpyarger: the binary field is the name(s) of the binaries produced by that source
<cpyarger> where would i configure that?
<jetienne> q. to compile a ppa pacakge on multiple version of ubuntu, should i upload the package several times ?
<noodles775> jetienne: there is some information at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading  (see "If your package can be used on different versions of Ubuntu...")
<bigjools> cpyarger: in your debian/control
<jetienne> noodles775: ok thanks
<fta> wgrant, bigjools: hi, is there a doc for lp.services.apachelogparser somewhere?
<fta> i'm kind of new to the lp api. i know how to browse ppas with the api, but i can't find any reference to apachelogparser anywhere
<bigjools> fta: I can only find lp/services/apachelogparser/tests/test_apachelogparser.py
<fta> bigjools, does that mean it's not usable atm?
<bigjools> fta: it's already in use for project download stats
<bigjools> wgrant extended it for PPA stats, but we need to hack something in to make it stop after so many parsed lines initially until it catches up with the log
<wgrant> It's basically a three-line hack that we need to get cowboyed for a few hours.
<wgrant> But I'm not sure how to go about that.
<fta> reading that file, it seems it's a logparser, i'm just looking for raw logs, i don't need the parser
<wgrant> Well, the raw logs include data for every PPA.
<fta> uh? then no, i need it per ppa ;)
<wgrant> Right, so it needs to be parsed.
<fta> wgrant, i'm not sure i understand, do you mean i should open the file myself, and filter it while i parse it? where is the api involved then?
<wgrant> I too fail to understand. What are you trying to do?
<wgrant> There is a script that will parse the log data and put a condensed form in the DB.
<wgrant> That aggregated data will then be available via the API.
<wgrant> You can try the API now; it will just all be 0.
<fta> wgrant, ok so it's useless at the moment, right? that was my question earlier
<fta> wgrant, what i want to do it get usage stats for some parts of my PPAs
<fta> -it+is
<wgrant> Well, it can become usable very quickly if I work out how to convince somebody to get something cowboyed.
<fta> ..would be nice
<wgrant> bigjools: Any hints?
<wgrant> I mean, something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/440345/ should work fine. Although the number is arbitrary...
<bigjools> wgrant: I can try and cowboy something, but the LOSAs are all in montreal this week
<bigjools> wgrant: do you remember the total line count on the log file?
<wgrant> bigjools: Hmmm?
<wgrant> I don't know how big they are, no.
<bigjools> I remember telling you what it was but I'll be buggered if *I* can remember what it was :)  I'm trying to work out if the 100000 limit is adequate.
<wgrant> Oh, right, you emailed me sizes, I think.
 * wgrant hunts.
<wgrant> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422820/
<bigjools> meh
<bigjools> no line counts
<wgrant> No :(
<bigjools> ok I'll sort it out
<wgrant> Thanks.
<fta> where do i find the source_ids to pass to getBuildSummariesForSourceIds? from a getPublishedSources object..
<wgrant> fta: That was exposed primarily for AJAX purposes (refreshing PPA build statuses inline). The only way to grab source IDs through the API is by looking at the last segment of the URL path.
<fta> wgrant, ok, thanks
<maxb> It is very useful for non-ajax when it's simpler not re-implement the build summarization locally
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<wgrant> Much faster, too.
<maxb> roundtrips suck :-/
<wgrant> Even from 2ms away.
<wgrant> The API is slow, even with no network latency.
<maxb> I have the operation of promoting built packages from one PPA to another implemented by API and by screenscraping
<maxb> the API is more than twice as slow
<bigjools> that really blowas
<bigjools> blows, even
<maxb> Granted the launchpadlib way makes many more http requests
<wgrant> At least performance is a priority now.
<wgrant> So stuff might happen.
<maxb> ouch. Considering launchpadlib makes 26 roundtrips to do what my screenscraping does in 4, I suppose only being twice as slow is quite an achievement
<wgrant> Why so many?
<wgrant> One for WADL, one to retrieve the person, two to retrieve the PPAs, one for the distribution, one for the series, one for the syncSources.
<maxb> um, why did I say 4? that's nonsense, I meant 6. And my script does it for 3 PPAs. let me factor that out....
<maxb> so, screenscrape = 2, api = 10
<maxb> wadl, root-json, {person, ppa, getPublishedSources, getBuildSummariesForSourceIds} * 2
<wgrant> Ah.
<maxb> I think I might try my hand it ignoring launchpadlib and hand-rolling  getPublishedSources, getBuildSummariesForSourceIds requests
<maxb> s/it/at/
<maxb> that would be a fairer comparison
<wgrant> maxb: Well, launchpadlib is a fair comparison.
<skeledrew>  hello. is there any detailed specifications on how Wubi and Lupin works/what EXACTLY they do? also, how can i go about getting the code in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/files and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy/files ? my web spider isn't exactly cooperating.
<spiv> skeledrew: bzr branch lp:wubi
<spiv> skeledrew: and bzr branch lp:lupin
<skeledrew> yes, but i don't know where/how to run those commands...
<spiv> If you run "bzr branch lp:wubi" in a terminal, bzr will fetch the source to wubi, and put it in a directory called 'wubi'
<skeledrew> oh
<skeledrew> running Windows at the moment
<spiv> bzr is available on Windows
<skeledrew> ok
<spiv> (including some gui tools)
<spiv> Follow the links on http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<skeledrew> thanks
<jonathanj> it would be great if +activereviews had an Atom feed
<nigelb> wgrant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2010-May/008105.html
<nigelb> someone familiar? ;)
<nigelb> LP a bit slow? especially over api :/
<skeledrew> i'm getting an error in bzr in downloading wubi "ERROR: Unable to create symlink 'bootstrap.py' on this platform". any fix for this?
<skeledrew> i'm getting an error in bzr in downloading wubi "ERROR: Unable to create symlink 'bin' on this platform". any fix for this?
<maxb> That sounds like a pure-bzr issue. #bzr may be better able to help you
<skeledrew> k
<hyperair> Rejected:
<hyperair> Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<hyperair> so... can anyone tell me why ppa.launchpad.net is rejecting with a corny reason like above?
<hyperair> apparently ppa.launchpad.net can no longer build arch: any packages for intrepid, eh.
<jpds> hyperair: Yes.
<jpds> intrepid is dead.
<hyperair> eh really?
<hyperair> goody, that makes one less release i have to maintain in a ppa \o/
<ratcheer> Trying to install first maverick daily. Fails at "Select and install software". How do I report the problem on launchpad?
<PsyberS> is there any way to change the url of a project?
<beuno> PsyberS, yes, you need to file a question against Launchpad
<PsyberS> beuno: can do! thanks =)
<shadeslayer> hi,one of the packages in a private ppa has been waiting to build for over 10 hours
<shadeslayer> can someone get it going along?
<shadeslayer> its in the ~kubuntu-ninjas ppa
<shadeslayer> the package is kdeartwork,lucid release,32 bit
<SEJeff> Is there a way to prevent a user who is obviously trolling bugs from continuing to troll bugs?
<SEJeff> If I am an owner/team member of the package in question?
<wgrant> SEJeff: The best that can be done is chastising the user and suspending their account if they don't comply, I'm afraid.
<SEJeff> wgrant, If it comes to that, who can I talk to?
<SEJeff> Hopefully it doesn't
<wgrant> SEJeff: Perhaps ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SEJeff> thanks wgrant
#launchpad 2010-05-28
<lifeless> SEJeff: this channel, the help contact
<lifeless> SEJeff: and/or answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SEJeff> lifeless, Excellent. We have a user trolling pitivi bugs. Currently he has only done 2. If it continues after we've asked him to stop, something else will have to be done
<SEJeff> Everyone's help is much appreciated
 * thumper hopes his connection stays up long enough to push these branches
<bilalakhtar> People, there is a breaking news. LP is blocked in saudi arabia! What do I do?
<bilalakhtar> help! I can't live without lp. I manage two projects, triage ubuntu bugs, etc. find my profile on https://launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar96
<bilalakhtar> I can access thw web int. using proxies but bzr and ppa?
<bilalakhtar> Is there a way to get bzr to use proxies?
<spiv> bzr will respect the $http_proxy environment variable, if set.
<bilalakhtar> I contacted the Internet Ministry of Saudi Arabia, they said that its the supreme order to ban sites 'that distribute non-trusted software (and potentially) viruses'
<micahg> bilalakhtar: is microsoft.com banned yet :-/
<spiv> For writing to branches, if you have another SSH server you can access, you should be able to put some magic in your ~/.ssh/config
<bilalakhtar> spiv: thanks, will google now for more info. But, can all those who want lp unblocked, go to http://www.internet.gov.sa/resources/block-unblock-request/unblock/
<bilalakhtar> micahg: They knlow m$ very well, not going to block that. m$ has a big presence here. brainwashing the locals over here (I am not a local)
<bilalakhtar> good! ftp server ppa.launchpad.net is not blocked! can upload directly. uploads are getting accepted
<spiv> bilalakhtar: if you're lucky bazaar.launchpad.net won't be blocked either
<bilalakhtar> spiv: will see that
<bilalakhtar> spiv: Looks like all connections to *.launchpad.net:80 are blocked, so only http ones are blocked. does bzr use http?
<spiv> bilalakhtar: it uses either http or https to resolve lp: URLs
<spiv> bilalakhtar: but to write to LP branches it uses SSH (port 22)
<spiv> bilalakhtar: so you may be able to workaround the block by using URLs like bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/proj/somebranch
<spiv> (rather than the lp: shortcuts)
<bilalakhtar> let me see...
<bilalakhtar> spiv: Looks like lp: addresses also use bzr+ssh:// so this is also unblocked!
<bilalakhtar> hehe, saudi ministry, what can you do? there are multiple ways to connect to lp
<spiv> bilalakhtar: lp: addresses resolve to bzr+ssh so long as you've run "bzr lp-login ...", yes
<bilalakhtar> spiv: good
<spiv> bilalakhtar: I'm glad you can get around the block :)
<bilalakhtar> spiv: join the discussion about the block at #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Hello people... uh, as far as I understand PPAs are gonna build from source themselves right? Can I just somehow upload already-built packages?
<jpds> theadmin: No, everything is built from sauce.
<bilalakhtar> theadmin: you can't. If you want to, just apt-get source the package and upload the .changes file
<theadmin> jpds, bilalakhtar, thanks
<primes2h> Hello all, just a quick question. Once I deleted a empty ppa, is it possible to recreate one with the same name?
<bilalakhtar> People, for those who know about it, theres good news: LP has finally been unblocked in saudi arabia. For more info, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<noodles775> primes2h: not at the moment. Currently deleting a ppa deletes the corresponding repository (if there was one), but leaves the database records there for the history (ie. the PPA still exists in the database, just marked as deleted).
<primes2h> noodles775: the ppa was empty, does this make difference?
<noodles775> primes2h: not when deleting the PPA via the UI... Why do you want to delete it and recreate it with the same name?
<primes2h> noodles775: I created it a while ago, then yesterday I tried doing some tests. I needed to restart from the beginning because of some changes in the signature, so I deleted it.
<primes2h> But now I would like to recreate it as "ppa", otherwise I need to name it differently
<maxb> "changes in the signature"?
<primes2h> maxb: I changed gpg key
<maxb> You changed your own gpg key?
<maxb> Why is that relevant?
<primes2h> maxb: is not? as I said before I'm testing the ppa stuff so sorry if I say stupid thing ;)
<primes2h> things
<maxb> Why did you decide to delete your PPA?
<fta> fyi, I've played a bit with the lp API and made a dashboard for some of my dailies: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/
<noodles775> fta: very nice!
<primes2h> maxb: because I thought I had been able to recreate it from the beginning. Don't ask me more please, I know I did a stupid thing. ;)
<maxb> Well, I think you'll have to name your new PPA something else, or prevail upon the Launchpad admins to come to your aid
<fta> noodles775, thanks. too bad it's too slow
<fta> and i find it quite ugly atm.. i'm not very skilled in css
<primes2h> maxb: admins? any suggestion about people to contact? :)
<fta> btw, there's a problem with getPublishedSources(), it seems it's not reporting packages that have been copied
<maxb> primes2h: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<maxb> Expect it to take quite some time. They're all sprinting this week, and your request is an unusual one
<primes2h> maxb: noodles775: ok, thanks a lot for your help.
<wgrant> fta: It does report copied packages. What suggests that it does not?
<fta> wgrant, for ex, look at my page, gyp is missing in maverick, yasm missing in hardy, etc..
<fta> those are copies
<wgrant> getPublishedSources should behave fine, but build-related methods may be a little odd.
<wgrant> Because the build will only be found in the original series.
<fta> something is weird on the 'firefox' line too. jaunty & hardy.
<fta> putting some debugs in..
<fta> seems to be an API bug
<fta> wgrant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440806/  look at the last two getBuildSummariesForSourceIds, they only report the lpia builds
<wgrant> fta: Were the two that report only lpia builds copies?
<fta> wgrant, nope, same as the others
<fta> wgrant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440810/  am i doing something wrong in there?
<bearnard_> howdy
<fta> wgrant, i see.. as long as they are not all built for a given src id, they don't appear
<bearnard_> how does one go about applying for a private ppa?
<maxb> bearnard_: I think that's a pay-for feature unless you're working for Ubuntu security
<fta> wgrant, did you end-up doing something for the apachelogparser yesterday?
<wgrant> fta: It's out of my hands now.
<fta> wgrant, no problem. i just asked to see if it's worth retrying today.. yesterday, after we discussed, i gave up and did the dashboard instead, while i had the nose in the API
<noodles775> wgrant: I've just sent an email to losas requesting the patched parse-ppa-apache-access-logs... but as they're sprinting atm., I'm not sure how soon it will be.
<bearnard_> Yes id like to pay for a Private ppa, but how does one go about applying?
<bearnard_> is there some sort of online application form etc..?
<noodles775> Hi bearnard_ , https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial  links to an email for getting in touch.
<bearnard_> thanks noodles775
<bearnard_> anyone have any idea how to enable the backports repo for build dependencies when building via a PPA on launchpad?
<noodles775> bearnard_: Click on "Edit PPA dependencies" from your PPA page... there's an option for backports there.
<bearnard_> doh! thanks again noodles775
<noodles775> np :)
<noodles775> abentley: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/
<fta> (i'm looking for ideas to make it even more compact)
<fta> ..and faster too. it's really too slow (110~160sec spent doing http requests)
<fta> which part of the API is used in the /+listing-archive-extra page for the "Builds" part?  it's not getBuildSummariesForSourceIds() apparently
<shadeslayer> hi how long does it take for a package to disappear completely from a ppa?
<shadeslayer> along with sources and everything
<maxb> From the indices? or from disk entirely?
<maxb> It should be gone from the indices within one publishing cycle, which I think is 5-10 minutes
<shadeslayer> maxb: disks entirely,i can still see the source on ppa.launchpad.net
<maxb> I'm not sure about that - but on the other hand, it shouldn't really matter
<shadeslayer> maxb: actually it does,i have to upload a new tarball,but with the same name
<maxb> You can't do that. Ever.
<shadeslayer> maxb: :(
<maxb> This is a good thing. It would be nastily confusing if you could.
<maxb> Launchpad does the right thing to prohibit reusing version numbers
<rm200910> hello. can i use launchpad to branch a project hosted elsewhere? for example sourceforge
<beuno> rm200910, I don't follow
<beuno> what do you mean "branch a project"?
<rm200910> hi. i mean the project is hosted in sourceforge (CVS) and I'd like to host a branch (in bzr) of the project under ~rm200910
<maxb> rm200910: You can register a project record in Launchpad (if one does not already exist) and then register a VCS import.
<rm200910> thanks maxb
<andreserl> hi all, is there a PPA for python-launchpadlib?
#launchpad 2010-05-29
<Kangarooo> whats the name of package to put wishlist for LP?
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: just file at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Kangarooo> ah ok. i thought there was another. ok im hitting report after 1min
<bakkdoor> hi.is there a way to completely delete a ppa? right now it's still showing up
<lfaraone> I just uploaded a new version of epiphany-browser to lucid, yet when I attempt to push my changes to bzr via "bzr push lp:ubuntu/lucid/epiphany-browser" I get "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-69637584:///~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/epiphany-browser/lucid/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport". Any idea why?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Lucid is released...
<wgrant> Did you perhaps mean to push to a lucid-proposed branch?
<MTecknology> wgrant: you guys ever figure out what was up w/ that?
<wgrant> MTecknology: With which?
<MTecknology> wgrant: ~teams
<wgrant> The LOSAs have been sprinting for the last week, so it's unsurprising that they have not responded to the question yet.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> are they tired?
<lfaraone> wgrant: Yes, but there is no such branch.
<lfaraone> wgrant: "bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/epiphany-browser": epiphany-browser in lucid-proposed has no default branch."
<wgrant> james_w: How is this meant to work?
<ricotz> hello, can someone point to the error here? launchpad says the build has failed, but the log say otherwise - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/1762621
<wgrant> ricotz: Observe the message at the end of the build (beginning with 'Our automated')
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you
<Infinitum-Omega> Hi , anyone willing to make a launchpad post for me?, I don't have the cap to try and fix my browser settings.
<shikhark> i am getting an error, says "please check connectivity and permissions", and I have used PGP and SSH keys already
<shikhark> what could be the problem?
<shikhark> anyone?
<james_w> wgrant: that's bust at the moment. There isn't facility for the average developer to achieve what they want unfortunately
<lamont> wgrant: why would http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/441386/ happen?  (run inside of filecache-default
<wgrant> lamont: Maybe if the librarian connection dies? Or if the buildd crashes... but it shouldn't really ever happen.
<lamont> wgrant: more significantly, I wish it would just clean up and keep going instead of disabling the buildd
<lamont> well, once we understand how to not cache something that's b0rked
<wgrant> lamont: Well, I guess we could alter ensurePresent to hash the file before it confirms that it's there.
<wgrant> Or have it download to a temporary file first.
#launchpad 2010-05-30
<MTecknology> thumper: you seem to be thumping a few joins
<lfaraone> +junk branches cannot merge into other branches, can they?
<lfaraone> Rather, can I request a merge?
<wgrant> lfaraone: No, you can't.
<wgrant> If code is in a state that such a thing is wanted, it's probably actually a project.
<lfaraone> wgrant: mk. I'm eyeing lp:~ubuntu-dev/+junk/ack-sync , which I wrote some patches for. Would it be a faux pas to create a project for it and reassign it?
<lfaraone> *reassign the branch
<wgrant> lfaraone: Doesn't that belong in u-d-t?
<lfaraone> wgrant: probably, but I'm not sure how we'd propose to merge it. I think it's probably on the same footing a syncpackage, not officially endorsed. Anyway, I'm not the author of the code, so I'm not sure if I'm the right person to request a merge. (although I technically could merge it without discussion)
<micahg> is there a reason why dget doesn't work on PPA .dscs?
<wgrant> micahg: It should work. What goes wrong?
<micahg> wgrant: I get 404s on the orig.tar.gz
<micahg> wgrant: dget: curl miro_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+files/miro_1.1.2.orig.tar.gz failed
<wgrant> micahg: Ah. If you use the archive URL it will work fine.
<wgrant> But the LP webapp one won't work for some files at the moment (it's a bug).
<wgrant> But it should work for most stuff.
<micahg> k, the bug's been filed I assume?
 * micahg actually has them all locally  (I think)
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> It's known, but not easy.
<micahg> wgrant: k
<Splex> any way to suppress the warning message when anonymously getting source from a LP repo?
<defcon> hi
<defcon> when will the karma be updated? i answered a lot of question and the karma is dropped :/
<BlackZ> defcon: some hours later
<defcon> well, the answers are 15h old...
<BlackZ> defcon: with 24 h then :)
<BlackZ> a curiosity: why is the karma so important, defcon?
<defcon> it's not important, i'm just wondering why it is dropped
<defcon> ;)
<BlackZ> defcon: as I said the karma will be updated within 24 h
<BlackZ> so wait 24 h, what's your launchpad ID?
<defcon> from this time the answers are written?
<BlackZ> defcon: if you tell me your launchpad ID I could see
<defcon> thanks for help in the query BlackZ
<defcon> cya
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> there is a package missing from my PPA page
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid
<pmjdebruijn> gnome-color-manager should be there as well
<tsimpson> pmjdebruijn: it was deleted: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=lucid
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: huh?
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> I might have deleted a failed build
<pmjdebruijn> does that delete the proper build as well :(
<tsimpson>  Deleted  on 2010-05-09  by Pascal de Bruijn
<tsimpson> Build-Depends on packages not in Lucid.
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> I ment to delete the failed build
<pmjdebruijn> not the good one
<pmjdebruijn> crap
<tsimpson> you don't need to delete failed builds, nothing is published
<tsimpson> just upload a new version
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: there was never going to be a newer version
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: the upstream has dependancies that can't be met
<tsimpson> pmjdebruijn: I'm saying, if it failed to build, no new packages would be published and the previous version would still be available
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: but then I'm stuck with the build failed messages on my PPA
<tsimpson> when you choose to delete it, you're asking for the package(s) to be removed from the PPA, not just that version
<tsimpson> *that package in that series
<tsimpson> pmjdebruijn: as you can see, even if you delete it you still have the failed to build message
<tsimpson> it's not something which impacts your PPA, so there is really no reason (other than ascetic or pride) to remove it
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: I noticed :)
<pmjdebruijn> tsimpson: btw can I view that log myself?
<tsimpson> which log?
<pmjdebruijn> delete
<tsimpson> yeah, it's available to everyone, just click on the deleted source and it'll show it
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> status = any
<pmjdebruijn> right, thanks
<tsimpson> the default view is to only show published packages in a PPA, as that's what most people would be interested in
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> and I can't resubmit my package
<pmjdebruijn> I disabled my old GPG key, so I had to resign
<pmjdebruijn> I guess I can up the version
<pmjdebruijn> It's a bit of a shame that policy sometimes requires senseless versioning
<xapantu> hi all !
<xapantu> I can't import any svn revision with pear.
<xapantu> https://code.launchpad.net/~stk-team/stk/trunk
<xapantu> but it works with russkaya
<detly> my package for intrepid keeps getting rejected with "Cannot build any of the architectures requested: all" - what does this actually mean?
<geser> detly: as intrepid is EOL, PPA doesn't support intrepid either anymore
<tsimpson> Intrepid is no longer supported, it reached end of life in April
<detly> oh
<detly> but... the hardy package seems to have built just fine
<detly> or is that an lts release?
<tsimpson> detly: yes, Hardy is LTS
<detly> right, thanks for explaining :) one less distro to worry about, too
<stefano_> how do i add a new language from an existing template in rosetta? do i need to upload it again, or create a .po file and commit?
<Kangarooo> hello i cant post crash. i got error something http 500
<Kangarooo> if ill send crash to another computer and try from that send then it will send with crashed computers logs yes?
<bjsnider> rejected: Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<geser> bjsnider: intrepid?
<bjsnider> affirmatyive
<bjsnider> it just rejects any?
<geser> intrepid is EOL and PPA doesn't support it anymore
<bjsnider> cool!
<bjsnider> i dig it
<bjsnider> i don't have to send anything in for it anymore then
<Kangarooo> anybody can answer my question?
<Kangarooo> ill be back in 3 min
#launchpad 2011-05-23
<lifeless> cjohnston: can't be done
<cjohnston> What do you mean?
<lifeless> we can't convert
<cjohnston> Ok.. So it needs to be a new project
<lifeless> we can rename a project and make a project group at the old name
<lifeless> but we can't convert
<cjohnston> Gotcha..
<cjohnston> I guess thats what i will need then
<lifeless> if you want that done please open a ticket at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * mwhudson is going to do a bunch of that today while the rest of the world isn't looking
<cjohnston> theres one open
<lifeless> we don't expose it in the UI because most folk get confused by project groups
<lifeless> mwhudson: win
<cjohnston> Is it possible to then delete the project that is already created as it isnt needed
<lifeless> we can deactivate it
<lifeless> if its got no assets we can delete it
<lifeless> (e.g. bugs, branches, links to ubuntu etc)
<lifeless> cjohnston: you do realise project groups can't have bugs etc ?
<mwhudson> (only for our own projects though, to be clear)
<cjohnston> ya.. theres nothing on it..  yes.. we want a "parent" project for all of the different community websites (loco.ubuntu.com, summit.ubuntu.com etc) to group them all together
<thumper> lifeless: so you know much about mailing lists in LP and if private teams can have private email lists?
<thumper> lifeless: or is it better to go with an internal list?
<lifeless> private teams can have private lists
<lifeless> you were (probably still are) on at least 2 of those yourself :)
<thumper> ok
<thumper> how does one get a private team?
<lifeless> I *think* its a losa task unless you have a commercial ticket
 * thumper relocates
<thumper> and enlunchenates
<lifeless> e.g. ask a losa ;)
<thumper> ack
<wgrant> It's a LOSA/commercialadmin task.
<wgrant> Even if you have an entitlement.
<exarkun> maxb: not the useful response I was hoping for, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158547
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> 2011-05-21 20:24:08 INFO    Updating branch scanner status: 2675 revs
<wgrant> Fatal Python error: deletion of interned StaticTuple failed
<wgrant> Aborted
<wgrant> Looks like bzrlib exploded.
<wgrant> Oh, no, it's actually a MemoryError.
<exarkun> so transient problem that should be detected by launchpad automatically, but meanwhile another commit probably will deal with it?
<exarkun> should I file a bug about MemoryError handling?
<wgrant> exarkun: A bug would be good. What happened here is that a kernel branch caused the scanner to hit its rlimit, but scan_branches.py didn't notice, so it continued trying to execute more jobs, and yours was next.
<lifeless> thumper: please don't be discouraged by my comments about the wiki LEP; wikkid may well be what we need but we need to walk before we run in terms of designing what we /want/ rather than picking what tools we have available
<wgrant> exarkun: And yes, a new commit should fix it, or you could request a rescan using the API.
<lifeless> thumper: I know you aimed wikkid directly at doing wikis in Launchpad, but AFAICT the customer analysis behind what we should do has never really been done.... and it seems awfully tricky to me.
<thumper> lifeless: true...
<thumper> lifeless: it seems that geoff is attempting to get stuff into the tree without looking at what is needed too
<thumper> lifeless: getting wikkid hooked up isn't that much work
<thumper> what is work is getting more functionality into wikkid
<lifeless> thumper: if in fact we want a full wiki
<lifeless> thumper: which is one of the things that isn't clear to me
<thumper> lifeless: true, but what is meant by that?
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> some folk want document publishing for docs
<thumper> lifeless: -> LEP pl
<thumper> z
<persia> I kinda like the idea of just exposing some bzr tree to the webserver
<thumper> lifeless: having that discussion here isn't going to help everyone else looking at it
<lifeless> thumper: I've put it in the LEP
<thumper> good
<thumper> that's the place for it AFAICT
<lifeless>  we need jml to look at it
 * thumper agrees
<lifeless> and I really think getting clarity on the problems we're trying to solve is essential
<thumper> lifeless: are you going to kiwipycon?
<thumper> lifeless: if so, where are you looking at staying?
<lifeless> githubs markdown README thing works very well because its coupled to the branch, so if you have one you have the other
<lifeless> thumper: I'm not no, Lynne is due very cloes to then
<thumper> ah, good luck with that
<lifeless> thanks!
<lifeless> 27th aug is the official date, but all sorts of possible complications
<lifeless> so missing pyconau & nz
 * thumper nods
 * thumper heads AFK
<AfC> I initiated a new PPA, but rather than uploading packages to it I've just copied in from somewhere else. That didn't trigger a build, so it hasn't generated a GPG key. Is that expected or a bug?
<micahg> AfC: are the packages published yet?
<lifeless> AfC: whats the PPA
<wgrant> AfC: The OpenPGP key will be generated by a cron job after the first source is published.
<wgrant> AfC: So that copy should have triggered it.
<wgrant> But it can take a while.
<lifeless> we should fix
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> At least by bumping the cronjob higher...
<AfC> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/~afcowie/+archive/gnome3
<AfC> wgrant: so I did the copy without doing a rebuild. I was wondering if that would end up being a sneak short circuit that would accidentally bypass key generation kickoff.
<wgrant> AfC: It has a key now.
<AfC> er, oh :)
<wgrant> AfC: The generation cron job pretty much just looks for archives without keys but with published sources.
<AfC> {sigh} That was bound to be a Murphy's Law thing, wasn't it :/
<wgrant> Yay cronjobs.
<AfC> wgrant: ok, I see it has a key now. Thanks.
<lifeless> wgrant: why don't we just create the key on creation ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Lots of people create PPAs but never upload anything.
<wgrant> And keys are forever.
<AfC> lifeless: if you don't, a "Signing key: pending" (as you have with "package status: pending") would be informative.
<wgrant> There are currently more than 15000 PPAs that have never been used.
<wgrant> 15000 extra keys would be bad.
<lifeless> wgrant: 'meh'
<wgrant> lifeless: It's uploading user data somewhere that it can never be removed.
<wgrant> Best not to do it if we can avoid it.
<lifeless> wgrant: it can be revoked, and its not user data - its lp system data
<wgrant> It is in the name of the user.
<lifeless> wgrant: thats separate (and contentious in its own right)
<AfC> I wonder if/whether/ideally I should be signing said PPA's key with my own, etc. As I understand it when this was all set up some years ago it was all just for general protection, not w-o-t. But still.
<AfC> Anyway, not to derail you from talking about more important things. Thanks for your help.
<tsimpson> AfC: that would get very complicated very quickly with team PPAs
<tsimpson> you do need to sign the source packages to upload, so it's not like it's insecure
<wgrant> AfC: WoT is unclear here.
<wgrant> AfC: Since you are meant to get the fingerprint over HTTPS from LP.
<wgrant> AfC: And if you don't trust LP, you are in trouble.
<wgrant> AfC: So the effectiveness of the WoT is questionable.
<AfC> tsimpson: yeah, I get that
<sepidev>  HELP: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (couldn't connect to host)
<henninge> sepidev: what are you trying to do?
<sepidev> im trying to login to launchpad
<sepidev> Indeed I cannot do anything with launchpad
<sepidev> I used to connect to launchpad easily
<sepidev> I think after i updated my system it happened to me
<sepidev> this is the error message i get:
<sepidev> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (couldn't connect to host)
<sepidev> on https://launchpad.net/~sepehr.aryani/%2Bsshkeys
<spiv> sepidev: he
<spiv> sepidev: hi,
<spiv> sepidev: which version of bzr?
<sepidev> hi, version 2.3.1
<spiv> It might perhaps be an HTTP proxy issue, or perhaps pycurl isn't able to validate the SSL certificate for some reason.
<sepidev> I uploaded my ssh public key again, but it didnt work
<spiv> sepidev: yes, it's not a problem with that.
<sepidev> spiv: so what do you think I should do?
<spiv> sepidev: bzr is trying to contact launchpad.net via HTTPS, but is failing for some reason
<spiv> "couldn't connect to host" suggests that it is probably network related
<sepidev> can it result from a firewall or something?
<spiv> Like that you need to use a proxy, but bzr for some reason isn't using the proxy you have configured.
<sepidev> as far as i know, there is no proxy in between
<spiv> You could try passing --no-check to "bzr lp-login" and see if that works, although I expect you'll still have the same trouble if you try to access "lp:" URLs
<sepidev> hehehe, yes it worked
<sepidev> spiv: how?
<spiv> How what?
<sepidev> :(, I can login, but how to branch or push or pull something?
<StevenK> How were you trying before?
<sepidev> StevenK: what?
<braiam> branch or push?
<braiam> I already test it and is allright
<sepidev> i used to do like this: bzr branch lp:some_prj
<braiam> but now?
<spiv> sepidev: that should still work.  Does it fail for you?  If so, what is the error?
<henninge> To add to the confusion: I get this when doing rocketfuel-branch. http://paste.ubuntu.com/611700/
<henninge> s/rocketfuel-branch/rocketfuel-get/
<sepidev> spiv: am i right?   "bzr branch lp:steadyflow --no-check"
<braiam> henninge: you have write permissions?
<spiv> sepidev: no
<spiv> braiam: no, nor should he need them
<sepidev> after I issue this command, bzr says:  "bzr: ERROR: no such option: --no-check"
<spiv> sepidev: --no-check is only an option to lp-login,
<henninge> braiam: I am not trying to write to the branch. Maybe it's a bug in rocketfuel-get
<sepidev> spiv: ok iget this error: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<spiv> sepidev: I suggested it only for lp-login, as a workaround for lp-login failing to reach launchpad.net via HTTPS in order to check that your account exists and has a plausible SSH public key.
<spiv> sepidev: ok, that looks very much like an HTTP proxy issue
<spiv> sepidev: perhaps you have an HTTP proxy configured that disallows connecting to HTTPS sites?
<spiv> Or perhaps bzr is trying to use an HTTP proxy that doesn't exit
<spiv> *exist
<sepidev> spiv: how can i make sure that there is an HTTP proxy or bzr using an invalid proxy?
<spiv> IIRC bzr typically finds HTTP proxy to use from an environment varible.  Run "export | grep -i proxy"  and see if it find anything likely.
<sepidev> this is the result:
<sepidev> declare -x http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:9051"
<sepidev> declare -x https_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:9051"
<StevenK> Then you have nothing listening on port 9051
<StevenK> Which is why you get "Connection refused"
<spiv> Ok, so that's the proxy bzr is trying to use.  Does  "netstat -ntlp | grep 9051"  find anything?
<spiv> That number is familiar... perhaps you had a tor proxy or something running?
<sepidev> nothing
<spiv> Anyway, the obvious next steps to fix are either: unset those variables, or make sure that proxy really is running.
<sepidev> spiv: yes, I installed tor on my system few weeks ago, ok how do i get rid of this proxies?
<spiv> sepidev: I guess you could uninstall tor
<spiv> sepidev: you can unset those environment variables in the current shell instance by running "export http_proxy=" and "export https_proxy="
<spiv> But really you want to find and fix whatever on your system is setting those in the first place
<spiv> Other programs are likely to be affected.
<sepidev> ok, uninstalled tor, but the error still exists
<sepidev> i disabled the proxy variables, but can you explain how it can affect other applications
<sepidev> ?
<sepidev> spiv: and now bzr works correctly. you deserve a A big thanks spiv, thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank yoooooou
<geser> sepidev: bzr is not the only applications with honours http_proxy
<sepidev> geser: hmm?
<braiam> sepidev: did you use tor?
<braiam> sepidev: sorry
 * braiam have to review the back log
<spiv> sepidev: any other program that uses HTTP would be likely to be affected.
<spiv> henninge: any luck with your issue?
<henninge> spiv: the failing command was "bzr update" on a branch bound to lp:lp-source-dependencies.
<henninge> (download-cache)
<henninge> spiv: I recreated the branch using checkout and now it works fine. But I still have the broken branch here.
<spiv> henninge: hmm, rocketfuel-setup and rocketfuel-get are in disagreement
<StevenK> They are?
<spiv> henninge: -setup makes download-cache a branch of lp:lp-source-dependencies, but -get makes it a checkout.
<henninge> oh!
<StevenK> That should be fixed
<henninge> spiv: but that does not explain the error message AFAICT
<spiv> henninge: no, I don't think so either, but it was something odd I noticed while looking :)
<henninge> ;)
<StevenK> spiv: I can't see where -setup does anything with download-cache
<StevenK> spiv: The only time is a comment
<spiv> henninge: I guess it'd be good to know what 'bzr info' is for that checkout
<StevenK> And lib/devscripts/sourcecode.py makes my eyes bleed
<spiv> StevenK: ah yes it is a comment, but still, it's disagreeing with what -get will do.
<spiv> Perhaps the comment should just recommend rocketfuel-get?
<StevenK> spiv: I think -setup just runs -get after branching devel
<spiv> StevenK: hmm, depends on DO_WORKSPACE
<spiv> henninge: (and also which bzr version are you using?)
<henninge> spiv: Bazaar (bzr) 2.3.3
<henninge>   Python interpreter: /usr/bin/python 2.7.1
<henninge>   Python standard library: /usr/lib/python2.7
<henninge>   Platform: Linux-2.6.38-8-generic-i686-with-Ubuntu-11.04-natty
<henninge>   bzrlib: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/bzrlib
<henninge>   Bazaar configuration: /home/henning/.bazaar
<henninge>   Bazaar log file: /home/henning/.bzr.log
<henninge> spiv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611718/
<StevenK> henninge: Heh, 'dustpuppy' :-)
<henninge> ;-)
<spiv> henninge: interesting that its parent branch is the same branch as the master branch, but using a different URL
<spiv> henninge: possibly that's what is confusing bzr; I'd file a bug.
<henninge> spiv: the checkout which created just now does not mention a parent branch at all.
<henninge> spiv: sure, I'll file a bug ;)
<mmc> I have a PPA. I wonder, if  ... adopting bzr or using some git-bzr bridge (for now I use Git only) and creating a bzr repo on launchpad .... if I could make a "release" by just tagging a commit?
<jfi> mmc, you can automaticly create debian packages each day (or on request) and upload them into a ppa
<jfi> mmc, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<mmc> this request is some tag/special commit, and I could have different branches for different distros. and somehow it can be integrated with issue tracker?
<lifeless> so you can certainly just push a tag or branch and use that for the release
<mmc> for now I cannot even file a bug on my ppa.
<mmc> I guess I need a bzr repo for that to be possible.
<lifeless> we don't (yet) support making a tarball from a tag in the web ui (but bzr can do this)
<lifeless> ppas don't have bugs support
<lifeless> projects & distributions do
<lifeless> there is some discussion around letting PPAs have bugs filed in them
<mmc> lifeless: you mean  bzr on _launchpad_  can do  ... tarball from a tag?  That would be a small step for me. But yes, without bug support, it's very small step.
<lifeless> I mean bzr can do tarball from a tag - bzr export foo.tgz -r tag
<mmc> lifeless: but I want it done on the  (remote) server, automatically.
<lifeless> we don't support it yet; there is a bug open asking for it
<mmc> what you say ... I can do it with git as well.   And what I need is  to run the   "git-buildpackage -S && debrelease -S  --debs-dir=../build-area  --dput PPA"  equivalent
<zyga> hi, is launchpad offline now?  I got "bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Bad status line received"
<lifeless> zyga: no, its up
<lifeless> zyga: thats served from the same cluster - but that looks like a known bug in bzr with https proxies
<zyga> lifeless, ah, I'm behind some idiotic spanish proxy here, I cannot turn it off
<zyga> lifeless, is it a bug in the proxy or in http stack used by python/bzr
<lifeless> zyga: IIRC python stdlib not support https/proxies, and there is a workaround in newer bzrs
<lifeless> zyga: what bzr version do you have?
<zyga> lifeless, I'm on 2.3.1  I'm assuming you're talking about 2.4 beta
<ChiThu> hi all
<lifeless> zyga: #bzr might have more answers. Perhaps 2.3.4 has the fix, or 2.4 beta
<zyga> lifeless, thanks
<ChiThu> I need help with broken branches : bzr merge lp:~zkrynicki/abrek/limbs
<ChiThu> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pwlars/abrek/trunk/".
<fagan> I have a request for pad.lv could we have a shorten url for search results
<wgrant> poolie: ^^
<fagan> The search result urls are really long
<fagan> the only reason why im asking is I just saw one that was exceptionally long and I laughed pretty hard
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611756/ you get the idea
<lifeless> fagan: so we should just generate better queries in the first place
<lifeless> fagan: just needs some js love for the form
<fagan> lifeless: it would be nice since there is the odd time that you need to paste the results
<mok0> Vi starter vores Python studiekreds torsdag kl 10 tror jeg nok
<mok0> Errr sorry, wrong window
<soren> Heh :)
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Yellow squad (ping "yellow") | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Yellow squad (ping "yellow" between 0700-2100 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dmart> Hi all, does anyone know whether it's possible to rename a launchpad account?
<persia> dmart, It is, but it gets to be very painful if that account has a PPA, branches, etc.  I don't remember the acceptable limit of pain, but if one is beneath that threshold, one files a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> dmart: You can rename it yourself at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit unless you have a PPA.
<wgrant> If you do have a PPA... well, I'll explain if you do.
<persia> Oh, it's working in +edit?  Cool!  I'll have to remember that.
<wgrant> persia: It has since like 2005.
<wgrant> Only a couple of years ago did it stop working for people with PPAs.
<persia> I thought it stopped working for everyone a couple of years ago.  This is me failing to properly interpret backscroll.
<wgrant> Heh
<StevenK> ... of 3 years
<StevenK> That's commitment
<StevenK> Of some kind
<persia> StevenK, We don't have an oral history: we have a backscroll history.  Documentation is nice, but not currently coherent (for any of the backscroll I follow).  Having missed a couple months recently, I feel completely lost.
<dmart> wgrant: I do have a PPA, but it's not much used and could go away
<wgrant> dmart: I would suggest that you delete it, then. Give it a few minutes to actually delete it once you hit the button, then you can rename.
<dmart> wgrant: ok, thanks.  I may try this at some point, but it's not urgent...
<plars> Is someone available who can fix (or tell me how to fix) all the branches I have in LP against a trunk that is now under a new owner?
<plars> I was really thinking I had changed the owner long ago, but it just now seems to be affecting us
<plars> it seems to be hitting all the branches against lp:abrek
<maxb> Ah, this sounds familiar, let me check something quickly
<maxb> Right, yes. I can guide you to fixing any branches to which you have write access and need right now, and I will file a request with the admins to get the rest fixed up
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158700 is filed
<maxb> You may wish to subscribe to the question for notifications
<wgrant> The global, permanent fix is in progress, but I guess will be stalled this week as the LOSAs are sprinting.
<maxb> urgh
<wgrant> Rather.
<maxb> The LOSAs should not be allowed to disappear for a week all together :-(
<wgrant> 'tis upsetting.
<wgrant> Although at least they are near my timezone this time :)
<plars> maxb: awesome, thanks
<plars> maxb: how do I fix the ones I have write access to?
<maxb> You'll need to grab a small script I wrote: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/bzr-set-stacked-url
<maxb> And then run bzr-set-stacked-url lp:~foo/abrek/foo lp:~linaro-validation/abrek/trunk
<plars> thanks a bunch maxb
<Laney> does the depwait breaker not work on virtual packages?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-syb-with-class/0.6.1.1-1/+build/2467144
<cjohnston> gary_poster: I just provided more info on my LP Answers Question
<cjohnston> :-)
<gary_poster> :-) thanks cjohnston, lookin :-)
<cjohnston> Thank you
<Laney> looks like 335913
<gary_poster> cjohnston: done
<gary_poster> bug 335913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 335913 in Launchpad itself "Availability of a package to provide a virtual package not noticed to clear depwait" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335913
<cjohnston> Thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> np
<gary_poster> Laney, you are right, it sounds like that's what you've found.  Does that tell you what you need to know, or should I see if I can find someone with more LP build/package knowledge than I?
<Laney> gary_poster: no, that's fine
<gary_poster> ok cool
<Laney> If you can find someone to fix it then... ;-)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> not right now I'm afraid
<gary_poster> "Medium" won't be addressed by the Canonical team soon
<cjohnston> gary_poster: I'm a little confused.. I went through and added that project to all of the other projects, but only the first oen I did is showing up.
<cjohnston> on the front page
 * gary_poster looking, cjohnston
<gary_poster> sinzui: cjohnston has added project https://launchpad.net/summit to project group https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects , and now bugs are showing up on https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects but the summit project itself is not displaying in the "Projects" heading of that page.  Is that expected, and perhaps something that will fix itself after some kind of async processing?
<gary_poster> (...now *summit bugs are showing up...)
<sinzui> gary_poster: I think there is a memcache tales tag around that chunk
<gary_poster> sinzui, cool, that makes sense.  Thank you
<gary_poster> cjohnston: I suspect that part of the page will be updated ...soon....  Meanwhile, you are doing everything right as far as I can tell.
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<cjohnston> gary_poster: If I create a delegated team for the group project that you just created for me, and then add teams to it (each team being the specific group who is responsible for that project) would the members of the team have the access described in "This is a project group-wide appointment. Think carefully here! This person or team will be able to set feature goals and approve bug targeting and backporting for ANY se
<cjohnston> Or anyone else who is around
<gary_poster> cjohnston, if I understand you, I believe so.  Typically you would want to create a team for the group, and make that team members of the sub groups if you want a direct membership connection.  I'm going to doublecheck with some of the groups I'm a member of...
<gary_poster> cjohnston, you are talking about the maintainer?  No...
<cjohnston> both driver and maintainer
<gary_poster> cjohnston, so, I'm correct that you don't want to do what you said
<cjohnston> ok
<gary_poster> There are many things you might want
<gary_poster> So I'm having a hard time iterating them for you
<gary_poster> But if you do what you said, then yes, the members of the subteams would have the super teams powers
<cjohnston> ok.. That's what I thought.
<gary_poster> FWIW, the groups I'm a member of don't have a group-level driver, and they have a "special" group who is the maintainer
<scott-work> the ubuntu studio team is considering cleaning up it's launchpad organization structure which would mean removing a number of teams and/or projects, is there a process or procedure to follow to accomplish this?
<scott-work> sorry, i should have introduced myself first...i'm scott lavender, ubuntu studio project lead
<cjohnston> ty again gary_poster
<gary_poster> np at all cjohnston.  Thanks for https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/launchpad/728192/+merge/61046 :-)
<cjohnston> Not a problem.. I got quite a few bugs done last sunday.. Good learning.
<maxb> scott-work: Teams can be deleted outright. Projects cannot be deleted, but can be deactivated, which hides them from most people. Either way, a request into https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion is the way to go - preferably from the person who owns the item in question (or member of the owning team)
<nicoulaj> Hi, is there a way to create a PPA for a project ? Or PPA are only for users and teams ?
<doko> trying to copy a package into a different series in the same ppa, I always get:
<doko> The following source cannot be copied:
<doko>     binutils 2.21.0.20110523-0ubuntu1 in natty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<doko> any idea why?
<doko> the source is not there, and there can't be any binaries
<doko> yellow: ^^^
<gary_poster> doko, hi.  Let me see if I can find anyone who might know
<doko> gary_poster: it's in the ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa directory
<doko> ppa
<lifeless> doko: which series are you trying to copy into?
<gary_poster> lifeless, heh, I was just about to ping you, thanks
<doko> lifeless: to maverick
<lifeless> doko: maverick has a newer binutils
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<gary_poster> nicoulaj, only for a team/user to my knowledge.  A typical solution is to create a team specifically for the project.
<lifeless> doko: binutils 2.21-3ubuntu1~ppa1
<lifeless> doko: or, I just woke up and can't do version comparisons in my head before food :)
<nicoulaj> gary_poster: yes, that what I did, thanks. This is not very natural though
<doko> lifeless: but I'm trying to copy 2.21.0.20110523-0ubuntu1
<gary_poster> nicoulaj, ok.  If you want to pursue that, we could file a bug.  Did it not feel natural because the team was small, and so creating a team felt unnecessary, or for some other reason?
<lifeless> there is a bug I think
<lifeless> bug 245183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 245183 in Launchpad itself "Can't easily link a project and its PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245183
<gary_poster> ah ha
<gary_poster> cool, thanks lifeless
<nicoulaj> gary_poster: It seems to me that binary repositories are more often related to projects than people
<lifeless> no worries, just searched for 'ppa project'
<gary_poster> :-)
<nicoulaj> gary_poster: But may be I'm not getting the launchpad way
<nicoulaj> gary_poster: same goes for branches
<lifeless> doko: I think you may have found a bug; can you file one please?
<doko> lifeless: ok; do you the current status to reproduce, or can I upload to maverick manually?
<doko> do need ...
<lifeless> doko: I would like to run it past wgrant as-is, he can capture the info
<lifeless> doko: that would be in about 4 hours
<doko> ok
<lifeless> (or stevenk - also gmt+10)
<gary_poster> nicoulaj, :-) gotcha.  Doing it by person/team is certainly more flexible, since having a team for the project can model what you want, as well as other approaches, and it's the way other similar services do it as well, AFAIK (github, for instance).  But maybe there's something in bug 245183 that might help with the disconnect?  If so, please add a comment there.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 245183 in Launchpad itself "Can't easily link a project and its PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245183
<doko> lifeless: bug #787167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 787167 in Launchpad itself "copy of source to different series in same PPA not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787167
<nicoulaj> gary_poster: yes, you are right, this is more the real problem.
<ikus060> Hey, should I use any tool to change the changlog ??
<doko> lifeless: hmm, now I see bug #557647.  but then, why am I offered to copy the sources only to the same PPA?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 557647 in Launchpad itself "Copying of packages does not work for globalplatform ppa" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557647
<lifeless> doko: UI bug I would say
<lifeless> doko: I'll confirm with wgrant, and if it is that will rephrase to be a bug about the ui
<nigelb> Hi, can someone please remove the spam comment from bug 566827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 566827 in lxc (Ubuntu Lucid) "[lucid] 0.6.5 cannot umount /var properly if it is on a separate partition - container does not start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566827
 * nigelb pings yellow
<nigelb> I wonder if there's a /hilight
<lifeless> done
<nigelb> thanks lifeless :)
<lifeless> thank jcsackett for making it super easy
<persia> nigelb, Seems one generally just has to pick the appropriate colour to represent the severity.
<nigelb> persia: heh
<nigelb> I wonder if there's a red team and blue team
<nigelb> hang on, its morning for persia and lifeless.
<nigelb> Darn, I really need to sleep.
<persia> I haven't seen those.  The worst I ever saw was sev-erity mau-ve
<nigelb> Oh, there is a /hilight then :)
<alkisg> Hi, is this a correct place to report spam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/566845/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 566845 in busybox (Ubuntu) "Please update udhcp from debian" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<alkisg> "amichair             wrote             18 minutes ago:                                Last year our penny stock picks cashed in over 570% combined!"
<jcsackett> alksig: spam is removed.
<alkisg> It looks like this user's mail is used for spam, he sent a dozen mails in bug reports in the last 2 minutes
<lifeless> nigelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/566845/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 566845 in busybox (Ubuntu) "Please update udhcp from debian" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<nigelb> lifeless: Interesting. Can you block the user temporarily for that?
<lifeless> The account "amichair" has been suspended
<lifeless> jcsackett: where are the docs for what to do when we suspend someone?
<jcsackett> lifeless: https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/DealingWithSpam#Dealing%20with%20spam (internal link, sorry all)
<lifeless> thanks
<jcsackett> yw.
<alkisg> Thanks too :)
<jcsackett> saw your comment about flask and packaging btw. bummer.
<jcsackett> lifeless ^
<jcsackett> yw too, alkisg. :-)
#launchpad 2011-05-24
<wgrant> doko, lifeless: There are binaries there...
<wgrant> Surely you know how package pools work :)
<doko> please fix the error message
<lifeless> wgrant: so I think this is a UI bug
<lifeless> wgrant: we shouldn't offer impossible options
<wgrant> lifeless: Sure, but that requires JS.
<jcsackett> huwshimi: current work on wallyworld's part http://people.canonical.com/~ianb/person-picker-extra-detail.png
<lifeless> wgrant: oh noes, we would have a real UI ?
<lifeless> :P
<jcsackett> ugh, channel fail.
<wgrant> lifeless: Adding trivial JS like that to a non-AJAXy form is non-ideal, given our bad JS stuff.
<lifeless> wgrant: I don't follow; its not high pri anyhow so deferrable
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, I need some help to use people.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: #canonical-sysadmin may be more helpful.
<Andre_Gondim> thanks wgrant
<ajmitch> where should I report spam on launchpad?
<lifeless> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ajmitch> ok, done
<lakin> Ok, I know launchpad is an open source project now - which is awesome.  Is it something that's intended to be run as a standalone project on ones own server? If so, are there instructions for doing it?  I've found https://dev.launchpad.net/Running - but that seems more like instructions on how to build it if you're developing on it.
<wgrant> lakin: No, it's still intended that Launchpad.net should be the only instance.
<lifeless> lakin: its only intended to be deployed by canonical. Other folk can deploy it but it /must/ be rethemed before doing that.
<wgrant> It's possible to run your own, but you'd have to rebrand it and replace all the images.
<lakin> Thanks for the info
<lifeless> I believe there to be sites running LP
<wgrant> There are a couple I know of.
<lifeless> inhouse hosting setups and the like
<lakin> Rebranding it makes sense.  I wouldn't be running it to compete with lp.net - mostly I'm intrigued about using it as a private bug tracking software for clients
<maxb> Urgh, git.debian.org has now been down long enough that vcs-imports are starting to toggle to failed status
<geser> maxb: does it use anonymous read-only access? http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/05/msg00009.html
<maxb> Oh joy, they changed the URLs
<maxb> lovely
<StevenK> Yes, because stable access is hard
<geser> you might want to wait on an answer on http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/05/msg00889.html as the Vcs-* headers in packages are affected too
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ahasenack> hi guys, this bug is weird, it has no project: https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/784749
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 784749 not found
<ahasenack> I then tried to add one ("also affects project") and got an oops
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/784749
<ahasenack> er
<ahasenack> OOPS-1970D404
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1970D404
<gmb> ahasenack: Hmm. Weird. Looking into it now.
<ahasenack> gmb: thanks
<gmb> ahasenack: Can you see anything in the Affects table on bug 784749 now? I see two tasks.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 784749 could not be found
<gmb> Shush, Ubotu.
<ahasenack> gmb: one of them beret managed to add a few minutes ago
<ahasenack> gmb: he said that he thinks the problem is that someone managed to unsubscribe landscape from that bug
<ahasenack> gmb: I see one task now, a side effect of how beret fixed it
<ahasenack> well, one "11.06" "thing" (is that what you call a task?)
<gmb> ahasenack: I think we may have (had) a cache invalidation problem here. It's not possible for a bug to have no tasks (yes, anything under "Affects" is a Bug Task, in LP parlance).
<gmb> It would have OOPSed all the time if the tasks were deleted.
<ahasenack> gmb: did you get to see the oops yet?
<ahasenack> it's synced every hour or so IIRC
<gmb> ahasenack: Yes; the OOPS is telling me that you tried to add a task to the bug for a project (Landscape, I assume) that was already listed as being affected by the bug.
<ahasenack> gmb: ok, that was when I saw no tasks for it
<wgrant> gmb: Ah, see #launchpad-ops, I didn't see that the problem was here too.
<gmb> So whilst you couldn't see Landscape in the Affects table, internally it was there.
<ahasenack> ok
<wgrant> ~launchpad-bugs had been unsubscribed, but they could still see the bug because of that hack that allows pillar owners to partially see all of their private bugs.
<wgrant> s/launchpad-bugs/landscape-bugs/
<wgrant> That partial visibility somehow caused the tasks to not show.
<gmb> wgrant: Ah, right. See, I'm out of the loop on bugs stuff now, unless it's bug mail. We have ACLs now?
<wgrant> gmb: No.
<wgrant> Some time pre-squads pillar owners were granted access to their bugs.
<wgrant> Partly.
<gmb> 0.o
<wgrant> Not sure why, and it's certainly unwanted in some cases, but it clearly doesn't quite work properly either.
<wgrant> :/
<gmb> Ooo-kay.
<wgrant> So, what happened here is that a LOSA accidentally hit the unsubscribe button for ~landscape-bugs while unsubscribing the user.
<wgrant> So then the bug was only partially visible, and the world ended.
<wgrant> Now they are subscribed again, all is OK.
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> wgrant: I'll file a bug, then, unless there's one already.
<wgrant> gmb: There may be one for the general issue of pillar owners being able to see all bugs.
<wgrant> But there isn't one for this particular bug.
<gmb> Ok.
<RedSingularity> lifeless: ping
<benji> RedSingularity: it's 2:30 AM for him so you might not get a reply (but knowing him, you just might)
<RedSingularity> benji: ohh ok.  Thanks for the heads up :)
<RedSingularity> lifeless: When you get a chance, take a look at this error I am getting when trying to mark a duplicate.  http://i.imgur.com/Q7Qw3.png
<commandoline> Hello, I'm wondering who has more rights in a project: a maintainer or a driver? I believe the second has the bonus of settings the direction of a project (registering series etc.), but I'm not sure and the docs don't help me out since I didn't find a good description of the role of a Maintainer.
<commandoline> OK, I've found a good description now, it seems like I was mistaken.
<DooitzeCompaq> Yes, and I was right
<CarlFK> how do I search lp ppa for jsondiff?
<bigjools> CarlFK: you want to search all PPAs?
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas will do that
<ahasenack> hi guys, i'm getting timeout errors when trying to copy packages between private ppas
<ahasenack> OOPS-1970L526
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1970L526
<ahasenack> here is a second one: OOPS-1970CO451
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1970CO451
<CarlFK> bigjools: cool - thanks
<bigjools> np
<suihkulokki> The page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arm-porting-queue fails to load with a timeout
<suihkulokki> I understand it is a known bug in launchpad?
<ahasenack> I'm also getting timeouts, but elsewhere
<gmb> suihkulokki: We do still get timeouts on search pages on occasion, unfortunately. It may work shortly if you refresh the page.
<gmb> ahasenack: Where abouts?
<ahasenack> gmb: copying packages between ppas, see oopses above
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> ahasenack: Could you file a bug about those please if you haven't already?
<ahasenack> gmb: I haven't, but I really need those packages copied, is there another way? Or do I have to upload them again to the other ppa then?
<bigjools> ahasenack: don't, it's a known bug
<bigjools> ahasenack: copy fewer at once
<suihkulokki> gmb: is there a bug# ?
<ahasenack> bigjools: thanks, I'll try
<bigjools> ahasenack: the time taken is a function of the number of *binaries* getting copied.
 * ahasenack tries 4
<ahasenack> hmm, the info note only mentions 2
<gmb> suihkulokki: I thought there was, but apparently not (or at least not one that's immediately obvious). Please file one at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug.
<ahasenack> ah, the others were the same version probably
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<suihkulokki> gmb: filed as LP#787710
<rsalveti> don't know if anyone posted already, but would like to search for bugs using a specific tag at ubuntu
<rsalveti> but launchpad hates me and always gives me timeout
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arm-porting-queue
<micahg> rsalveti: search for +MYTAG in the box
<maxb> Is there still no joy on killing off the launchpad-bugs contact address that spams any non-Canonicalite who touches a code import?
<micahg> rsalveti: I think that's bug 735977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735977 in Launchpad itself "MaloneApplication:+bugs timeouts searching for tags across all bugs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735977
<rsalveti> micahg: yup, thanks
<lifeless> RedSingularity: hi
<lifeless> probably a timeout
<lifeless> ah yes
<SpamapS> How does one flag a comment as spam on a bug?
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysqmail/+bug/573633/comments/26
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 573633 in mysqmail (Ubuntu Lucid) "package mysqmail 0.4.9-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> SpamapS: file a question against launchpad?
<RedSingularity> lifeless: ok, thanks :)
#launchpad 2011-05-25
<stewart> for bugs,  what thing (permission, or role or whatever) do you need to be able to properly target bugs to series and not just nominate them for it?
<maxb> stewart: Driver, I think
<stewart> maxb, thanks! i tihnk that's it.... was comparing two projects and trying to work out what the heck was diffreent for me
<bdrung_> comment 250 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/403135 is SPAM
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps)" [Low,Triaged]
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<danilos> bdrung_, thanks for the report, removed
<bdrung_> np
<akoskm> hi! I got a rejection message from launchpad with text like File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>, etc. The first step of the solution says that I have to download the original tarbal from the pointed location. The problem is that I already deleted that package because it failed to build. However I still can't upload my source because its get rejected with the message.
<glen> how can i remove spam post from ticket? https://bugs.launchpad.net/eventum/+bug/706385 - "edgar david caamal wrote 3 hours ago:"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 706385 in Eventum "Stored XSS issue and REQUEST_URI XSS" [High,New]
<glen> ubot5: no it's Eventum bug, not Ubuntu :P
<ubot5> glen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danilos> glen, you report it eg. here
<danilos> glen, I'll remove it
<danilos> glen, that's comment #15?
<danilos> glen, done
<danilos> glen, fwiw, when nobody responds here, you can also file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danilos> akoskm, you'll have to up the version number even if a package failed to build previously
<danilos> akoskm, see also https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<wgrant> akoskm: If it's the orig.tar.gz it's complaining about, you will have to download the old one or change the version number. If you deleted it less than a week ago, you should be able to find it by searching for Superseded packages.
<akoskm> danilos, wgrant : thanks
<glen> danilos: i'll keep retrying if nobody answers :)
<glen> tx
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<quup> I can't post to launchpad
<quup> will pastebin the error
<quup> http://pastebin.com/t9k8PLJ0
<quup> that's what happens when I click post
<quup> I'd appreciate it if someone could post this message: http://pastebin.com/0qxsmifC   to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/756560?comments=all
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756560 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Screen redraw issues when using Anki" [Undecided,New]
<quup> can't be bothered with this anymore sadly, have stuff to do
<verterok> hi
<verterok> I keep getting a "timeout error" while trying to change a bug from public to private
<verterok> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/787581
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 787581 in Ubuntu One Client "error synchronizing temporary files" [Undecided,New]
 * pmjdebruijn is wondering if the ppa upload broke?
<bigjools> gpg key error from dput?
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> general error general error general error
<pmjdebruijn> something about passive ftp
<pmjdebruijn> and a "must be signed"
<hannes|> Is it possible to download a zip file of the current git master in launchpad?
<bigjools> your upload will work, I need to get the FTP service restarted
<pmjdebruijn> ok
 * pmjdebruijn standingby
<bigjools> don't wait for anything, ignore the error
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<hannes|> ah ok would need to use bazaar
<pmjdebruijn> it didn't fail?
<bigjools> no, as I said
<bigjools> but badly phrased :)
<pmjdebruijn> bigjools: ok I see now, I got the e-mail
<pmjdebruijn> thanks
<bigjools> np
<BabyGeek> hi !
<BabyGeek> i've a problem with my launchpad karma, I participate actively in answers but my karma does not increase, why ?
<akoskm> hi! can I request the deletion of a source archive? It's already uploaded to launchpad but I want to replace it.
<maxb> akoskm: Increase the version and upload again, no need to delete
<maxb> (If you want to change the content of a file without changing the version number at all, then no - Launchpad is specifically designed to disallow that operation)
<akoskm> maxb: I see, the problem is that this package is a java binding for Qt 4.7.2, so I just can't increase the version number to 4.7.3
<maxb> What are you actually trying to change?
<akoskm> I have to change the version of the source archive, now the archive what I'm trying to upload is named like libqtjambi_4.7.2.orig.tar.gz
<akoskm> and I'm using libqtjambi (4.7.2-0ubuntu8) in the debian/changelog file
<akoskm> I incremented this number (from 7 to 8), but the source a. remained the same
<akoskm> as expected, because those numbers aren't in the name of the source archive
<akoskm> I tried to add 4.7.2~ppa0-0ubuntu8 but debuild warned me that 4.7.2-0ubuntu7 have newer files, this is also more-less expected
<maxb> OK, but there can only ever be one upstream 4.7.2, so why is the file changing at all?
<akoskm> because I made a misstake, there is some gentoo specific part in a file what I forgot to comment out...
<maxb> Oh, are you upstream for this package, as well?
<akoskm> yes
<maxb> In that case, I would recommend that you consider calling it 4.7.2a or 4.7.2.1
<maxb> It may not look quite as nice, but better a slightly unusual version number than the confusion of two different tarballs existing both calling themselves the same
<akoskm> maxb: indeed, it will be just 4.7.2a then
<Darxus> It's freaking awesome that imports have an "import now" button.
<micahg> akoskm: you can add stuff to the upstream version as well like 4.7.2a~akoskm in case upstream releases a 4.7.2a, if that helps any
<BabyGeek> hi
<akoskm> micahg: OFC, thanks for suggesting
<BabyGeek> i've a problem with my launchpad karma, I participate actively in answers but my karma does not increase, why ?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ |  Pages are loading slowly | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-05-26
<CarlFK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pcf/miro-releases; sudo apt-get update = Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pcf/miro-releases/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~pcf/+archive/miro-releases  says "adding ppa:pcf/miro-releases           to your system's Software Sources"
<CarlFK> so what broke?
<micahg> CarlFK: nothing published in natty
<CarlFK> ah, right.  thanks
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~pcf/+archive/miro-testing  that has natty.  I will swear it wasn't working either, but now it is.
<TheMuso> So, seems some people are being booted from teams without advance warning...
<TheMuso> See #ubuntu-devel for some examples.
<TheMuso> I haven't... Yet.
<sladen> yo, is expired SNAFU
<sladen> just seen ~30 expires on https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja and other people are reporting similiar for other teams on #ubuntu-devel
<wgrant> I thought I answered that in #ubuntu-devel :(
<wgrant> 15:58:16 < wgrant> The expiry script has been broken for a week or so... but I thought it was still sending warnings.
<wgrant> 15:59:13 < wgrant> All the expiries were legitimate, just without warning :/
<sladen> mmm, could do with better interlocking
<sladen> but 1 weeks sounds like the timeframe for a full set of warnings :)
<wgrant> Well.
<RAOF> I'm fairly sure that I'd recently *renewed* my ubuntu-sponsors membership.  Or maybe I'd resolved to renew it once the next warning message came…
<wgrant> Renewals were not reversed.
<wgrant> But expiry was delayed and warnings were unsent.
<Laney> are you going to reverse the ones that just happened or should we be readding people?
<lifeless> can they readd themselves?
<wgrant> Most of them were in open teams.
<Laney> we had a small number of developers expire
<Laney> I'll just re-add them then
<wgrant> Ah, yeah, I see three motu members there :/
<wgrant> Probably best to readd them.
<dpm> hi, could someone help me? We need to change the owner of a team on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158960 and someone has assigned the question to the 'launchpad-translations-coordinators' team, who hasn't got the permissions to do such things. Could someone please assign it to a person or team who can actually change ownerships? Thanks
<wgrant> dpm: You've approved the request?
<flower> which ubuntu repo's are turned on by default for the ubuntu ppa packages build environment?
<dpm> wgrant, I suggested the original poster to file the request, since the current team owner is unresponsive.
<wgrant> flower: updates and security.
<wgrant> flower: You can change this under the 'Edit PPA dependencies' link on the PPA page.
<flower> wgrant: but you can't build all the packages with just updates and security? what about main universe multiverse etc?
<wgrant> dpm: Right, but allowing randoms to request takeovers of a team is not likely to work very well. We would generally seek approval from a community leader.
<wgrant> flower: Ah, those two dimensions are orthogonal.
<wgrant> flower: By default you can build against all components (main, restricted, universe, multiverse).
<dpm> wgrant, what kind of approval do you need? Is my comment on the support request not enough?
<flower> wgrant: ok. In which repo's are the non-free packages?
<wgrant> dpm: A comment is enough, but I don't see one...
<wgrant> dpm: I see one suggesting further discussion.
<wgrant> flower: multiverse.
<flower> wgrant: thanks
<flower> 'Use the same components used for each source in the Ubuntu primary archive.'
<flower> which are they?
<flower> is that main?
<wgrant> It depends on the package.
<wgrant> Check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCEPACKAGENAME
<dpm> wgrant, as I say, I'm fine with the team ownership change, since I suggested him to file the request myself. Is this enough for an approval or shall I add another comment?
<wgrant> dpm: That's fine. I've assigned it to the LOSAs.
<dpm> wgrant, excellent, thanks!
<maxb> Is there any place in launchpad which shows a list of all branches subscribed to by a team?
<wgrant> maxb: http://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad/+subscribedbranches
<wgrant> maxb: http://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+subscribedbranches, I guess.
<maxb> Thanks
<maxb> Did I just miss a link somewhere?
<maxb> oh, the top right portlet
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Also, suppressing team bugmail on a per-user basis *is* part of the structural subscription work. Beta testers have access to it now.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/bzr/+subscriptions
<wgrant> There's a mute link there.
<wgrant> Yes, I should probably just reply to the email, but meh.
<maxb> So *that's* where it's hiding
<wgrant> Links in bugmail will be updated once the feature is released.
<wgrant> It's hard to do that on a per-user basis.
<maxb> I think we still want to go forward with a team reorganization though
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> I think it's sensible.
<wgrant> Although I would like to ban team notifications.
<wgrant> They serve very little purpose.
<maxb> huh, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+subscriptions showing me a bugmail subscription or a branch subscription? Or both?
<wgrant> Bugmail.
<wgrant> That only does bugmail for now.
<maxb> ah. I care mainly about branch subscriptions right now
<wgrant> Bug subscriptions were brought up somewhere in that thread.
<wgrant> And are a little more managable now.
<maxb> Yes, I tried to keep the thread focussed on a single kind of email, but people resisted my efforts :-)
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/~sladen/+archivesubscriptions/18181/+index  "https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntufontbetatesting-merged/"
<sladen> where's the  -merged coming from?
<bigjools> uh oh
<bigjools> did someone merge an account with a PPA?
<sladen> in the mean-time, could you do a quick grep for me and (try) to find out where that PPA is now
<sladen> so that I can upload to it ;-)
<sladen> (and fix the documentation to match)
<bigjools> you need a losa or someone doing the maintenance rotatioj
<bigjools> rotation
<bigjools> and you now have an orphan repo
<bigjools> so don't upload to it
<cdbs> Hello all, it seems that suddenly all members of ~papercuts-ninja got expired, without any prior notifications or so
<wgrant> cdbs: There was a bug in the notification script, and 30 members were expired today -- correctly, but without prior warning.
<cdbs> wgrant: aiey, explains things
<cdbs> was shocked to see myself expired suddenly from 4 teams
<czajkowski> Aloha
<cdbs> Hello there czajkowski
<gmb> Wotcher czajkowski.
 * czajkowski hands gmb a mug of tea
<czajkowski> you sound like you need it
<czajkowski> cdbs: howdy
<gmb> Thankee kindly.
<cdbs> cjohnston: I'm fine, thanks. You?
<cdbs> How's the LoCo world to deal with? :)
<czajkowski> cdbs: I assume you mean me :)
<cdbs> oops, yeah
<czajkowski> locoteams are interesting and always enjoyable
<cdbs> anyway, we're going too offtopic on #launchpad
<doko> launchpad is spamming with bug mails for new imports from upstream trackers
<u_user> I'm looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/gtodo to get the source. the 2nd file seems to be the source, the third file is an ubuntu-specific patch i guess. what's the first one for?
<lifeless> doko: sourceware specifically, or others?
<doko> yes, most of it sourceware
<lifeless> I believe deryck just added the sourceware username to the lp config
<doko> but maybe it's just me subscribed to these reports ;)
<lifeless> no, I got ulrich's lovely wontfix comment on  bug 234105
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 234105 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "Support latin locale" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234105
<wgrant> Ahaha, hadn't seen that one.
<lifeless> doko: so, please file a bug - we shouldn't spam out notifications when we first sync with a bugtracker
<lifeless> doko: but these are genuine first-time-they-were-synced, its just catching up on the newly added bugtracker with all the old watches
<wgrant> u_user: Those three files are the source packages. You give the .dsc to 'dpkg-source -x' to extract the package.
<wgrant> u_user: The .dsc lists the other files in the package, and other metadata.
<lifeless> doko: so it will stop once its caught up (vs looping forwever)
<u_user> wgrant: ok, thanks, will have to read the manpage but i know were to start now :)
<nhandler> Did something strange happen with team expirations? I just woke up to a LOT of emails saying people expired froms teams. I got 2 such emails for myself, and I know I did not get any warning emails that my membership was expiring
<nhandler> Ah, just saw a comment from someone saying it was a bug
<wgrant> A bug had broken the notification/warning script for slightly over a week.
<wgrant> We didn't realise warnings weren't being sent either.
<wgrant> So around 150 memberships correctly expired a few hours ago, but without any warning.
<wgrant> Sorry, 150 memberships that were in non-open teams.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Simira> so, how do I become a Ubuntu member again? I was expired without warning.
<StevenK> Simira: I would suggest an e-mail to the CC
<xdatap1> StevenK, btw there's a problem with expring email. To day I expired from ubuntu testing without warning
<Simira> StevenK: to all 300 that happened to? There's not going to be a fix for it?
<geser> xdatap1: known, the script to send out the reminders was bugged
<xdatap1> geser, ok. Thanks
<xdatap1> flacoste, hello
<StevenK> Simira: I suspect a bunch of the teams were open, ubuntumembers is probably one of the restricted ones.
<StevenK> But wgrant did the analysis
<Simira> good point
<flacoste> hi xdatap1
<xdatap1> flacoste, hi, nice to meet you. I'm the community guy who wrote this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/bug-workaround
<xdatap1> flacoste, I've seen you marked it obsolete, is that idea already in another spec?
<flacoste> xdatap1: we don't use specs
<flacoste> it's tracked in bug 54652
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 54652 in Launchpad itself "Add a "workaround" field to bug" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54652
<xdatap1> flacoste, oh, wow, it's an old idea! 2006-07-31
<xdatap1> flacoste, I will subscribe to that bug. Thank you
<santagada> can I have more than one repository in a project?
<santagada> and how do I do that
<ahasenack> santagada: you mean a bzr repository?
<santagada> ahasenack, I don't know it really, I want to have two directories that can be bzr checkout individually and have their own history
<santagada> on mercurial and git this is a repository
<santagada> the launchpad manual just talks about branches
<ahasenack> santagada: ok, it's the same in that sense
<ahasenack> santagada: the urls look like lp:~yourusername/projectname/branch
<ahasenack> santagada: so yeah, you can have several
<santagada> so a branch in bzr  is a repo in other dvcs?
<ahasenack> santagada: lp:~santagada/myproject/trunk, lp:~santagada/myproject/production, lp:~santagada/myproject/fix-for-1234, etc
<santagada> they don't share history or code
<santagada> nope
<santagada> I want to have things like account_manager and account_blablabla
<santagada> two different directories
<santagada> they are plugins for the system
<ahasenack> ah, ok, yes, there can bedifferent repositories too, it's just not visible in the url
<santagada> ahasenack, how to do this?
<ahasenack> santagada: you should join #bzr probably
<maxb> Actually, #launchpad is the correct place, as it's a question entirely about the usage of Launchpad
<santagada> well but do anyone knows this?
<maxb> You can push entirely unrelated code to branches under a single project if you want to
<maxb> However, it's generally better to register a separate project for each codebase
<santagada> maxb, but I don't care about branches
<santagada> or is branches what bzr calls repositories?
<maxb> No, branches are branches
<maxb> Even if you only have one of them
<santagada> so my question remains
<santagada> can I push two different repositories to the same project?
<santagada> two things with no common root or files or history?
<maxb> The main difference with Bazaar is that the primary object you interact with is the branch, not the repository
<maxb> Effectively, every branch has its own repository. Most branches on Launchpad use "stacking" - the branch's repository only contains some of the history and refers to another one that contains the rest.
<maxb> To facilitate this, Launchpad automatically sets up stacking onto the development focus branch of the project when you push a new branch
<maxb> Whilst there's no constraint that all the branches within a project have any common history, it can be surprising to users if this is not the case
<maxb> Also, if the development focus branch is not a suitable stacking base, each branch will end up storing a full copy of the history involved, which can make pushing new branches take an excess amount of time and bandwidth
<santagada> not having repositories is very confusing
<santagada> makes no sense to talk about different things as branches, when they don't share any ancestor
<santagada> maxb, thanks for the help but its too confusing for me
<maxb> You only think it doesn't make sense because you are so used to the way git and mercurial do it
<maxb> <santagada> makes no sense to talk about different things as branches, when they don't share any ancestor
<santagada> maxb, and i'm to used to real trees
<maxb> Of course it does. There are branches of the Linux kernel and there are branches of MySQL, and they have no ancestry whatsoever, but they are both branches
<santagada> maxb, branches of what?
<maxb> Branches of their respective projects
<santagada> uhm so it is project that is the same as a repository
<maxb> No
<maxb> A repository is simple a container for storing revisions on disk
<santagada> well, they are branches of a tree, a tree in hg or git is a repo, a tree in bazaar is a project
<maxb> Well.... no.
<maxb> And what do you mean by "tree" anyway?
<maxb> Tree of files? Tree of revisions?
<santagada> maxb, revisions
<santagada> maxb, common history
<maxb> The term tree in bzr jargon usually refers to a tree of files.
<maxb> A collection of related revisions in any DVCS isn't strictly a tree, but a graph
<santagada> maxb, ok I was going to say graph, or dag
<santagada> ok
<maxb> And, nothing in hg or git or bzr says I have to restrict myself to one DAG per repository, other than common conventions
<santagada> just sanity
<santagada> :)
<santagada> well so if I have completely different branches on the same project on launchpad things are not going to work in my favor
<santagada> so it is one project per set of files (graph or dag) that I want to control versions
<santagada> now I have a project to delete in launchpad
<Guest16011> It was not obvious to me how to create a milestone in Launchpad is there a howto page or a link on how to create a milestone?
<jml> Guest16011: not sure. if you click on a series from your project's main page, you'll get to a page (e.g. https://launchpad.net/testtools/trunk) with a link to "Create a milestone"
<Guest16011> jml - thank you - just saw the 'Create a milestone" I need to check my eyes again. thx
<jml> Guest16011: np.
<Guest16011> jml: do you know which role you have to have on the project to be able to create series and milestones? I could create milestone on the staging server, but not on a real project?
<jml> Guest16011: umm... you have to be the "driver", I think.
<jml> sinzui: ? ^^
<sinzui> Guest16011: you must be a project owner or the driver of the series to create a milestone
<sinzui> the series driver is called the Release Manager
<Guest16011> sinzui: jml: thank you
<Guest16011> sinzui: can multiple people be the Release Managers?
<sinzui> Guest16011: no, but you can assign a team composed of many users
<Guest16011> sinzui: ok
<sinzui> Guest16011: https://launchpad.net/people shows links to register a new team
<Guest16011> sinzui: ok will follow that thread - thank again
<Cube``> guys, how can i turn off bug notifications?
<Cube``> got 25 emails last night
<Cube``> not cool
<maxb> Only 25? :-)
<maxb> It tells you at the bottom of each email why Launchpad is sending it to you
<guest129> hey there, i created a team mailing list and sent a test mail to it. because i didn't want it to get published, i clicked "decline" on the "moderate" page. now i believe my e-mail address is blacklisted. any ideas??
<guest129> i already tried deleting the mailing list, deleting the team -- nothing helps
<bdrung_> hi, can someone with the appropriate rights set these proposals to Rejected? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/rxtx/natty-201105201225/+merge/61757 https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/rxtx/natty-201105201529/+merge/61791
<bdrung_> i can upload these packages, but can't modify the status
<benji> guest129: after declining the test message you then sent a subsequent message that never arrived, and that's why you think your emails are being dropped?
<guest129> benji: yep, i sent a couple of messages after the test message
<guest129> and they are not added to the moderation overview
<guest129> and i even tried to delete+re-create the list -- but nothing seemed to help
<benji> ok, I'm trying to figure out what's going on
<guest129> thank you so much!!! i know it's really stupid :-)
<benji> guest129: did you "reject" or "discard"?
<guest129> AFAIK i discarded. i didnt know that it would have such an impact
<benji> I don't think it will.  I can't say for certain, but I can't find any evidence that discarding a message will blacklist the user.
<guest129> hm. what now? i definitely cant send mails to it...
<benji> I'm surprised the message was held for moderation to begin with.  Did you send it from an address that Launchpad knows is you?
<guest129> yes. it's the only address i registered with launchpad
<benji> guest129: if you would, try sending another message and I'm going to as well; yours shoudl go through without moderation and mine should require moderation
<benji> and while we're waiting for those to be processed I'm going to grab some lunch
<guest129> okay. will do. and i'll grad dinner :-D
<benji> :)
<guest129> i did get the mail of yours, even though it's not in the archives...
<binwiederhier> benji: just let me know once you're back :-D
<benji> binwiederhier: I'm back
<binwiederhier> do you know what could be
<binwiederhier> that the mails are delivered, but gmail doesnt show them
<Kangarooo> hello is it possible to remove comment in launchapd?
<binwiederhier> benji: and since there is noone else in the list, nobody else gets the mail
<binwiederhier> benji: when are the archives updated?
<benji> binwiederhier: I don't know what the schedule is off the top of my head.
<binwiederhier> benji: would you mind joining the list, so i can send a mail and you tell me wether or not you received it? would be great!
<benji> binwiederhier: sure, one sec
<benji> Kangarooo: do you have a potential spam comment?
<Kangarooo> delete plz this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/788591/comments/2 i found out that 2nd comment has nothing to do with bug. that its another bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 788591 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "On panel netw man app changed its position" [Undecided,New]
<Kangarooo> so i dont confuze ppl.
<binwiederhier> benji: the first message from 3 hours ago just appeared in the archive
<binwiederhier> benji: i bet the rest will follow ...
<benji> binwiederhier: cool; I'm working with someone that knows more about LP mailing lists to see what's going on
<benji> Kangarooo: I hid the comment for you.
<binwiederhier> benji: you're the best!
<Kangarooo> benji: thx
<sinzui> benji: Kangarooo: I think we need to consider that the archive can be days behind because of backlogs
<benji> sinzui: I think you meant to address that to binwiederhier
<Kangarooo> sinzui: propably yes propably no it might be like how u say i dont know :)
<sinzui> binwiederhier: : seeing the message tells us that MM accepted the message and sent it to the list and archive. The archive is behind by a few hours today. Have you gotten any of the messages
<sinzui> sorry Kangarooo. I jumped into a conversation without asking who needs mailing list help
<sinzui> binwiederhier: we know that the actual list email is processed in minutes. so I believe you should have gotten every email you have sent. Well, at least the one we see in the archive
<binwiederhier> sinzui: i believe i found out that the problem is with gmail.
<sinzui> binwiederhier: okay
<binwiederhier> "Note: if you use Gmail and you do not see your own posts arrive in your inbox, it is probably because of this issue.  Unfortunately there is nothing we can do about it, but if you check your list's archive, your message should appear there. " https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<binwiederhier> sinzui: one more question. If I delete this mailing list, and re-create it directly afterwards, will the "test" mails i sent earlier be delivered to the new archive?
<sinzui> binwiederhier: the archive is never purged
<sinzui> you can deactivate it, you can even purge Lp's knowledge of it, but the archive will only be removed when an admin rms it
<binwiederhier> hm. could you maybe delete the archive for me? (i assume you are one of the admins)
<binwiederhier> sinzui: i mean, once all the mails are sent are in there ...
<sinzui> I cannot
<sinzui> You can ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and a system admin can delete it
<Kangarooo> ah sinzui u meaned that comment is also in archive in mailinglist of team witch is for package to what i posted that comment?
<binwiederhier> sinzui: but that'd mean i will have to publicly name the list. is there a way to contact an admin privately=
<binwiederhier> ?
<sinzui> Kangarooo: I confused you because I should have been messaging to binwiederhier. But to you question about the comment, yes we can easily remove the comment
 * sinzui looks
<Kangarooo> sinzui:  yes that comment is already removed.
<sinzui> Kangarooo: looks like benji removed the comment already
<benji> yep
<Kangarooo> im not like using a lot mailing lists- like to find where could that comment be sent to witch mailing list. but thats ok if its sent.
<binwiederhier> sinzui: what do i do now to get all these "hello/welcome" messages out?
<sinzui> binwiederhier: you can ask a question, system admins can remove messages.
<sinzui> binwiederhier: only private teams (requires a commercial subscription) can have private lists. Did you want a private lists?
<sinzui> Most lists begin with test messages. No one is startled by them
<binwiederhier> no. i do not. i just want the welcome messages out of there. if it as one or two, but not 10?!
<binwiederhier> well, if there is no other way, i'll ask then in the answers section of LP
<binwiederhier> thank you guys!
<binwiederhier> both of you!
<sinzui> binwiederhier: it is okay to ask for their removal, I was just uncertain about publicly naming the list. All lists are public unless the team was setup to be private by an admin
<soren> If a mercurial import fails, do I need to file a bug, or does that automatically show up on the relevant people's radar? If I need to file a bug, what do I need to file it against?
<binwiederhier> alright. i'll find a way :-) thank you!
<sinzui> soren: ask a question, a vcadmin will investigate. a bug is only needed to fix a defect in code
<soren> sinzui: I think it is a defect, but I can start with a question :) Just "against" launchpad itself?
<soren> sinzui: Or against the project and then subscribe someone?
<sinzui> soren: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> sinzui: Ta.
<sinzui> soren: the only hg defect I know of is that we cannot import non-master branches
<soren> sinzui: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/72481990/soren-xen-4.1-hg.log
<soren> sinzui: It doesn't seem to like utf-8 or something.
<soren> sinzui: Question filed. Thanks.
<sinzui> soren: I do not know much about imports, but your log looks similar to the utf8 issues reported on https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrGitImports  and https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrGitImports . If there is not an immediate fix, I believe a FailingHgImports pag will be started
<soren> sinzui: Those two links are identical. Did you mean to give me two different ones?
<soren> Aren't they?
 * soren stares some more
<sinzui> https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrZvnImports
<sinzui> https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrSvnImports
<soren> *chuckle*
<soren> sinzui: Thanks.
<Cube``> guys, this is pathetic
<Cube``> im getting spammed with 20+ mails per hour
<Cube``> and i cant even unsubcribe
<Cube``> it says "Your team Aiki Framework Developers is subscribed to branch lp:aikiframework.
<Cube``> To unsubscribe from this branch go to https://code.launchpad.net/~aikiframework-devel/aikiframework/trunk/+edit-subscription"
<Cube``> and when i go there, it says "You are not currently subscribed to this branch."
<Cube``> im about to just mark those emails as spam and forget about it
<benji> Cube``: are all the message the same?
<Cube``> benji: no, its different bug reports etc
<benji> Cube``: Will you pastebin one of the messages at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so I can take a look at it?
<Cube``> sure
<maxb> Cube``: ~aikiframework-devel is subscribed to the branch though
<maxb> I agree that the link in the email is wrong, though
<benji> Cube``: We'll be releasing some new features to manage bug email in the next week or so that should help you get less of the messages you don't want.
<benji> also, the "Aiki Framework Developers" team is the bug supervisor for "Aiki Framework", so if you are on that team you will get lots of bug mail
 * benji has to join a phone call now.
<maxb> benji: I don't believe any of those features address branch-based subscriptions, though
<benji> maxb: right, but he also said that he was getting lots of bug mail (which the features do help with)
<Cube``> maxb: so, how can i get myself removed from there?
<maxb> Cube``: Your options are to leave the ~aikiframework-devel team, or to unsubscribe the team from the branch
<maxb> If you opt for the second, you might want to contact the team or team owner first
<Cube``> ugh
<Cube``> maxb: i thank you for your help, but neither are good options
<NCommander> out of curiosity, are there known scaling issues with the dependency tracker in blueprints?
<NCommander> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-arm-server - cause I kinda broke it :-)
<mwhudson> NCommander: looks ok to me?
<NCommander> mwhudson: its a bit hard to see what's going where. It was a lot mor eorganized before I added the last dependency
<mwhudson> NCommander: well
<mwhudson> NCommander: blame dot? :)
#launchpad 2011-05-27
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jml> czajkowski: hi
<czajkowski> :)
<fabo> I subscribe a wrong person to a bug, how can I fix that?
<geser> ask them to unsubscribe
<fabo> geser: there's 2 users "Deepak Saxena", ~dsaxena and ~/dsaxena-linaro. Launchpad refuses to subscribe both of them to a bug. should I fill a bug against launchapd?
<fabo> as soon as I try to subscribe the 2nd account: Deepak Saxena has already been subscribed
<dart> hello someone commented on a bug in launchpad from my account...I was not logged in...Here --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/603795/comments/27
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 603795 in Cardapio "Cardapio don't show on panel when new "Appmenu" Applet is activated" [High,Fix released]
<maxb> dart: Hello. Unfortunately that's what happens when a spammer forges your From address on email to a launchpad bug
<maxb> I have hidden the comment
<dart> uhm don't get you exactly
<maxb> It is possible to comment on a bug by emailing NNNNNN@bugs.launchpad.net
<dart> oh
<maxb> If someone forges the from address on such an email, stuff like what you saw happens
<wgrant> We often find that they are not actually forged, though.
<wgrant> Gmail accounts often tend to be compromised.
<dart> Also I am getting mail from *me to me* in gmail. And also mails are automatically forwarded to my other contacts in gmail. But delivery fails
<dart> The mail being forwarded is having the same link that is in launchpad bug
<wgrant> Are they in your Sent folder?
<dart> omg yes..mails are being forwarded to all account is launchpad from my gmail account
<wgrant> You probably want to change your password and try to ensure the security of any client on which you've used it lately.
<dart> I changed my password. I am using thunderbird
<wgrant> Hmm
<dart> its not all lauchpad accounts...its all other guys whom I have mailed till date
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> They will generally go through your address book and anybody you've sent email to in the past and spam them :)
<wgrant> Lovely people.
<dart> argh how can i stop this?
<dart> Is my account hacked?
<wgrant> Change your password.
<dart> I did
<wgrant> If they're in your Sent folder, it has probably been hacked, yes.
<dart> :(
<dart> Ok there are no more sent mails since last one hour. I changed my password 1hour back.
<wgrant> Great.
<dart> Is it possible for the guy who hacked my account to hack my other mail accounts in thunderbird?
<dart> I may change password for that too
<wgrant> It's rather difficult to say how your account was hacked. May have been a Trojan on your machine, or a lucky password guess, or...
<wgrant> Probably best to change lots of passwords, to be safe :/
<dart> such a pain :(
<dpm> hi, is there a way to remove feedback requests I requested from someone else in a blueprint? I happened to request feedback from the wrong person.
<wgrant> dpm: Congratulations, you have stumbled on the most useless feature in Launchpad!
<wgrant> dpm: Feedback requests can be created, but that's about it.
<dpm> wgrant, heh, I was wondering why I did not get notification when someone else requested feedback from me in another blueprint... oh well...
<wgrant> dpm: Yeah, pretty much.
<dart> wgrant, thanks for the help :D
<dpm> ok, anyway, thanks, I now know I shouldn't use them :)
<dart> hehe one spam mail was sent to webmaster@canonical :P
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> henninge, I've got a couple of questions on message sharing if you are around: I'm looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+translations, where it says: "This project series is sharing translations with synaptic in Ubuntu Natty". How can I make it share translations with another distro series, e.g. Oneiric? And the other question is, if I go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+sources/synaptic/+translations it tells m
<dpm> e that the Maverick source package is also sharing translations with upstream, which I cannot quite understand, as the upstream page tells me that upstream is sharing with Natty, not Maverick
<henninge> About the first question: Translations are really being shared with all series, as the series are sharing amongst themselves, too.
<henninge> It is using the translation focus for Ubuntu, which still seems to be Natty.
<henninge> dpm: ^
<soren> How can I tell which version of bzr-hg Launchpad uses for imports?
<maxb> soren: the one mentioned here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/utilities/sourcedeps.conf
<soren> maxb: Thanks!
<soren> maxb: Wow, that's old.
<maxb> I'm not entirely surprised
<maxb> Fortunately, I think updating Launchpad's bzr stack is on jelmer's near-term todo list
<soren> W00t.
<Morbus> where does launchpadlib store the OAuth details I'm about to put in? the script will be running as a different (non-Unix) user than my current Unix user, so I don't want it to overwrite my own data.
<maxb> It depends on precisely how you invoke it and what version you're using
<Morbus> heh.
<Morbus> hey max ;)
<Morbus> welp, i'm using the latest launchpadlib as retrieved from pip.
<maxb> 1.6.x generally uses ~/.launchpadlib 1.9.x uses gnome-keyring or kwallet if available
<Morbus> neither are - there's no desktop.
<Morbus> shell only.
<Morbus> i ran a script that contained login_with, it opened up lynx, I logged in, went through a bunch of stuff, and eventually got to this form that i kept clicking Conitnue on, but nothing else happened
<Morbus> i quit the process for kicks, can see that a ~/.launchdpad lib was made, btu there's nothing in the api.staging.launchpad/cache directory
<maxb> Wait, staging?
<Morbus> yeah, per the help docs.
<Morbus>     launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('My Application', 'staging')
<Morbus> oh, i guess i should do this "Authenticated access for website integration" section.
<Morbus> since that more closely matches the automated shell process i'm going for.
<Morbus> gah, this is madness.
<Morbus> that doesn't sound ideal for a shell script either.
<maxb> link to what you're following?
<Morbus> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<Morbus> yeah, i get into an endless cycle inside lynx when i log in.
<Morbus> i get to the "are you sure you want to login as this user?" page, I say Submit, and then it just brings me to a form that says "Continue" over and over again.
<Morbus> and nothing gets saved into the cache directory (be it staging or production).
<maxb> Morbus: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/613757/
<maxb> Which you can run on a local machine with a GUI, and copy the file elsewhere, if you like
<Morbus> maxb: whine.
<Morbus> maxb: i really need a GUI to do this?
 * Morbus goes off to install pip and all that jazz on os x.
<wgrant> Morbus: It should have given you a URL that you can browse to in your desktop browser.
<Morbus> wgrant: it didn't - just ran lynx again.
<wgrant> Morbus: But recent versions of w3m are known to work.
<Morbus> wgrant: i've got it going under os x though.
<wgrant> Hmm. It will also print out a URL...
<Morbus> [[[
<Morbus> [xxx@dev1.staging ciofat]$ python ciofat_getMergeProposals.py
<Morbus> Exiting via interrupt: 2
<Morbus> ]]]
<Morbus> was all I saw - before the Exit, I was inside Lynx.
<Morbus> anyways, i've got new-tojken.txt now, maxb.
<Morbus> so now it looks like i'll need to take this new-token.txt, pass it into Credentials somehow, and then send that alongside the Launchpad().
 * Morbus wonders if there's a creds.load_from_path() equivalent, and heads to the api docs.
<Morbus> sweet, there is.
<Morbus> argh.
<Morbus> it's still loading lynx.
<Morbus> [[[
<Morbus> credentials = Credentials('ciofat')
<Morbus> credentials.load_from_path('./credentials.txt')
<Morbus> lp = Launchpad(credentials, service_root="production")
<Morbus> ]]]
<Morbus> why is it still loading lynx if i'm passing the credentials in?
<Morbus> so, it doesn't look like load_from_path is working properly.
<Morbus> if i vars() the credentials object, i don't see any of the properties defined in the credentials.txt
<Morbus> looks like it might be in oauthauthorizer.load().
<Morbus> print vars(parser) shows me the credentials.txt is loaded properly.
<Morbus> but print parser.get('1', 'consumer_secret'), which is what load() does, returns nothing.
<Morbus> bah, no, it does work - consumer_secret is just empty. heh.
<Morbus> maxb: should i have received a consumer_secret from the oauth integration?
<maxb> No
<maxb> Use an empty string
<Morbus> yeah, that's what i'm seeing.
 * Morbus scratches head.
<Morbus> TypeError: __init__() takes at least 4 non-keyword arguments (2 given)
<Morbus> on [ lp = Launchpad(credentials, service_root="production") ]
<maxb> In a manner in which I highly disapprove of, Launchpad broke its constructor argument signature in 1.9.0 vs earlier versions
<maxb> You now want Launchpad(credentials, None, None, "production")
<Morbus> so the wiki is outta date.
<Morbus> ah.
<Morbus> yay, a new error! :D
<Morbus> in part:
<Morbus> lazr.restfulclient.errors.Unauthorized: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<Morbus> Unknown access token (None).
<Morbus> print credentials.access_token
<Morbus> in fact, returns "None"
 * Morbus goes back to oauth.py
<Morbus> access_token and access_secret both have values inside the credentials.txt.
<Morbus> i can confirm that credentials.txt is being loaded...
<Morbus> so it must be something in the AccessToken call, from oauth.py, line 173.
<Morbus> hrm. though, i tmight be that it's being declared a bad token and being set to None on line 137
<Morbus> where is oauthtoken.init defined?
<Morbus> maxb: i have no idea why print credentials.access_token is printing 'None' :(
<Morbus> maxb: progress!
<Morbus> bad: [[[
<Morbus> credentials = Credentials('ciofat')
<Morbus> credentials.load_from_path('credentials.txt')
<Morbus> ]]]
<Morbus> good: [[[ credentials = Credentials.load_from_path('credentials.txt') ]]]
<maxb> oh, hah
<maxb> yes
<czajkowski> Aloha, wondering who might be best to poke about a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/789171
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 789171 in Launchpad itself "sending mail to LP - copy to sender also" [Undecided,New]
<Morbus> maxb: where's the code/documentation for branches and getMergeRequests and so forth? not seeing 'em in the source.
<bac> hi czajkowski
<bac> czajkowski: thanks for the suggestion about 'me too' on email from LP.  did you want to discuss it?
<mounir> sinzui: I need to add dependency to a blueprint which I have created. But, I cannot see the Depends on bottom, which role I have to have to be able to add dependency?
<sinzui> I do not know. I will check the code
<mounir> sinzui: the blueprint is: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/linaro/+spec/tr-kernel-ltp-failures
<Morbus> maxb: sweet, i won. thanks for the help and patience.
<sinzui> mounir: you must be assigned a specification role, or be the owner/driver of the specs goal
<mounir> I am the owner since I created the blueprint, no?
<sinzui> I am not certain of that
<mounir> sinzui: fyi - looks like whenever I set the series goal, I see the depend on bottom. I will experiment with that more to see whether this is it. thanks for your help
<sinzui> mounir do you have more than one login identity
<mounir> sinzui not that I know of
 * sinzui just create a spec on staging in linaro and can edit it
<mounir> sinzui yes will try that
<sinzui> mounir: are you https://launchpad.net/~mounir-bsaibes
<mounir> yes
<sinzui> hover your mouse over the logged in as link to verify the URLs are the same
<crazedpsyc> I'm making a launchpad scraper for DuckDuckGo, and i'm testing it right now, so if you guys notice a traffic increase, its me. This won't be a problem will it?
<mounir> sinzui - I have created a bp on the staging server uncer the same project, I could see the Add dependency bottom right away. So, I am puzzled
<sinzui> mounir: I see small differences between my test on staging and your blueprint. I wonder if there were also permission changes. Can you change https://blueprints.staging.launchpad.net/linaro/+spec/tr-kernel-ltp-failures once you are logged in?
<mounir> sinzui: yes I was able to change the approver
<sinzui> crazedpsyc: we encourage you to use Launchpad's API. We do not approve of pace scraping
<sinzui> mounir: I think there is a permission problem in production that is fixed on staging maybe
<crazedpsyc>  sinzui, the launchpad API is *very* slow though, and what is 'pace scraping'?
<sinzui> page scrapping.
<crazedpsyc> ahh
<sinzui> page scraping
<crazedpsyc> That's really too bad. Would it be okay if I add a delay between each download?
<crazedpsyc> sinzui: What if I add a 3-5 second delay between each page download?
<sinzui> mounir: I think you may need a member of
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/~linaro-drivers or https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers to make you the drafter to unblock you
<sinzui> crazedpsyc: Lp is scanned every minute. You can run your script and if it proves to be a problem you can add a delay
<mounir> sinzui: maybe you are right, whenever I defined the series goal, I was able to see the Add dependent on
<crazedpsyc> sinzui: Okay, thanks
<crazedpsyc> sinzui: running for 8 minutes now, any problems?
<sinzui> None reported
<crazedpsyc> Good
<czajkowski> bac: hi I just thought the cc email might be an idea as I know I'm trying to figure out who I mailed recently and have no copy of date/time to refer back to
<bac> czajkowski: i understand.  it is a good idea, so thanks for filing it.
<czajkowski> bac: glad to hear it :)
<czajkowski> I know it's not critical or urgent more a nice thing to have
<bac> czajkowski: currently, we have two squads working on really important features and two more only working on critical bugs.  but good ideas will be addressed...eventually.  :)
<czajkowski> bac: yup, tis all good. more something that popped up via another conversation and it reminded me I contact locoteam contacts who dont display a public address which is rather annoying
<czajkowski> if the go to the round of being a contact display your flipping email address :s
<binwiederhier> hey there, how do i give a team access rights to a branch owned by me?
<binwiederhier> specifically, this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~binwiederhier/syncany/trunk to this team: https://launchpad.net/~syncany-team
<binwiederhier> bac: help!
<binwiederhier> :-D
<bac> hi binwiederhier
<bac> what's up?
 * bac reads up
<binwiederhier> read above.
<binwiederhier> i'd like to make a team the owner of my branch
<binwiederhier> would be great if you could help. thank you
<bac> binwiederhier: that branch lives in your personal space
<binwiederhier> hm. can i move it?
<binwiederhier> so that the team can own it?
<bac> binwiederhier: you cannot move it to the team but you can push a new copy up so the team owns it, then everyone on the team can have access to write to it
<binwiederhier> okay that's great. do you think that's a good idea for an open team?
<binwiederhier> because everyone can join, and everyone can upload changes
<bac> binwiederhier: that's a policy decision for your project to make
<bac> binwiederhier: you'd use something like:  bzr push lp:~launchpad/tarmac/lp-tarmac
<bac> er, sorry
<bac> bzr push lp:~syncany-team/syncany/trunk
<binwiederhier> bac: would i have the right to change that policy if it (for some reason) doesn't work out like this?
<bac> binwiederhier: many projects do create restricted membership teams that own the trunk branch for their code, so it is not a bad idea
<binwiederhier> bac: i just started the project, so i though it'd be great if many people contributed
<bac> binwiederhier: you'd simply have to create the new team and set the project development branch to be one owned by that new, restricted team
<bac> but if you think that's how you want to structure it perhaps it would be cleanest to do so now
<binwiederhier> bac: but can't i just change the subscription policy later?
<binwiederhier> why would it be necessary to create a new team?
<bac> binwiederhier: you're right
<binwiederhier> bac: okay thanks. how would the others (with possibly modified code) 'switch' to this new branch?
<bac> binwiederhier: they would just push/pull from the new location
<binwiederhier> ok, so the same thing i'll do when i check in the code
<bac> yep
<binwiederhier> bzr push lp:~syncany-team/syncany/trunk
<binwiederhier> okay
<binwiederhier> i'll try
<binwiederhier> thank you very much!!
<matsubara> bac, hi Brad, are you the right person to ask about a failing code import? https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/django-south/trunk
<bac> matsubara: wow, that's ugly
<matsubara> I think it's failing due to bug 519709. Is there other way to import that branch?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 519709 in Launchpad itself "Import fails with infinite recursion through _reconstruct_manifest_and_flags_by_revid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519709
<matsubara> bac, ^
<matsubara> it's been suggested in the bug report to update bzr-hg to see if the issue goes away. Do you know how or who I can request such update?
<bac> matsubara: i'm looking....
<bac> matsubara: i know how to update packages for buildout but not the packages in the old sourcecode
<bac> matsubara: i'm asking gary
<matsubara> thanks bac
<gary_poster> hi bac; still looking.  It's an easy file, and I think it is in utilities, but I don't see it as quickly as I usually do...
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gary_poster> oh yeah
<matsubara> perhpas utilities/sourcedeps.conf?
<bac> matsubara: that looks good!
<gary_poster> bac, matsubara, yeah that's it
<gary_poster> haven't had to think about that in a while
<bac> gary_poster: so you just update the revno and magic happens?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah.  can even go backwards if you need to
<bac> matsubara: can you run with that?
<gary_poster> magic happens when you run utilities/update-sourcecode
<matsubara> bac, gary_poster: so, just make a MP that changes the bzr-hg revision in sourcedeps.conf to the latest trunk, get that landed on trunk and all is fine? is this something that's updated during the daily rollouts or only during the downtime?
<gary_poster> matsubara, yes, that's what you do.  You'll want to run tests (e.g. ec2 land), of course.  It's updated in no-downtime deloyments
<matsubara> cool! thanks gary_poster and bac
<bac> np matsubara.  thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> np
<smoser> is it the default behavior, or is it just me...
<smoser> when i create bugs using the email interface to launchpad, i don't get any acknoledgement on success.
<lifeless> smoser: have you turned off 'do not send me mail for things I do' ?
#launchpad 2011-05-28
<smoser> lifeless, i dont think so. i get all kinds of mail for things i do. just not for when i open bugs via email.
<lifeless> do the bugs get opened ?
<smoser> yes
<smoser> and when they do not get opened (ie, when i forget to sign the message) i get a "rejected"
<smoser> i've went looking around for them too, afraid a  procmail filter might have hid them from me. but they dont go where all my other bug mail goes.
<GTRsdk> hi
<GTRsdk> When trying to put a package on a PPA, do I upload just the change log at first?
<CarlFK> GTRsdk: I think that's all you upload
<GTRsdk> CarlFK, ok. Then how does it build the .deb?
<CarlFK> GTRsdk: or don't worry  about what gets uploaded.  just do dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<CarlFK> GTRsdk: I don;t know or care how.  I just enjoy the fact that it does :)
<GTRsdk> I should probably make a new PGP key and get that set up with my launchpad
<wgrant> GTRsdk: You upload the *_source.changes file.
<wgrant> GTRsdk: That references the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz, which comprise the source package.
<GTRsdk> wgrant, and I am assuming the program was supposed to build the change logs?
<wgrant> More correctly, you tell dput to upload the changes file, and it automatically uploads the other files.
<wgrant> The program?
<wgrant> Hm?
<GTRsdk> wgrant, I used gedit to make the .changes file
<wgrant> debuild creates the changes file.
<GTRsdk> wgrant, and does it also create the debian folder?
<CarlFK> GTRsdk: .chages or chagelog?
<GTRsdk> CarlFK, I typed a .changes changelog
<GTRsdk> I am trying to build a PPA that has applications like Mozilla Firefox 5 beta 3
<GTRsdk> and Thunderbird 3.3 and Gimp 2.7.2
<GTRsdk> CarlFK, I downloaded the source from the repositories, then I tried to run debuild
<GTRsdk> since I don't have a PGP key yet, it might not have worked they way it would if I have a key
<GTRsdk> wgrant, I am going to try again in a few minutes
<GTRsdk> I ran debuild -S
<GTRsdk> and got an error "No rule to make target" with a .mk file
 * microcai sendmail has been patched to support systemd socket activation and path activation
<microcai> got get it from my overlay :)
<hggdh> yo folks a few questions :-)
<hggdh> and yes, on a Saturday. Nothing like being an heretic
<hggdh> how many users do we have nowadays on LP (powers of 10 is enough, like 5x10^6)
<hggdh> (2) is there a way (apart from a full walk with the API) to find (1) how many users per day/week/month; (2) how many new bugs per day/week/month
<hggdh> rephrase: (1) how many *new* users per day/week/month
 * maxb blinks
<maxb> Well that's a new one. A user whose launchpad id is the name of their project, and their project's launchpad id is the name of the user
<maxb> That's not confusing in the slightest :-)
<lifeless> he
 * maxb chuckles at "** Tags added: not-pie-critical
#launchpad 2011-05-29
<Whisperity> hello
<Whisperity> do you know how can I import back my registered Open PGP key
<Whisperity> from launchpad
<Whisperity> back into my local computer?
<Whisperity> (I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 amd64)
<wgrant> Whisperity: Launchpad only has your public key.
<Whisperity> well nevermind, i'm generating a new key
<wgrant> Whisperity: Your private key should never leave your local machine, so if you didn't keep a copy then you cannot recover it.
<Whisperity> wgrant:
<Whisperity> and do you know
<Whisperity> how could I make a backup?
<Whisperity> a backup containing my new key (recently created)
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Whisperity> oh thanks
<Whisperity> and how can I remove my old key from launchpad?
<Whisperity> it wants me to reactivate it (which I can't do, i don't have the private key)
<wgrant> Looks like it's already deactivated.
<wgrant> That's as close to removed as it can get.
<Whisperity> oh
<Whisperity> thank you
<Whisperity> so i saved two .key files to my backup drive, it will help me reacciquire the keys if i lose them
<wgrant> Right, as long as you remember the passphrase :)
<Whisperity> now so I confirmed my new key in lp
<mducharme> hi
<mducharme> how can I search just inside one bug tracker?
<mducharme> I use the search feature at the bottom of the page and it searches every single launchpad project
<mducharme> there has to be a way of just searching inside one bug tracker
<mducharme> I'm having to dig through all sorts of bugs about unrelated projects before finding applicable ones
<mducharme> or is it not possible?
<mducharme> hello?
<virusuy> hi all
<virusuy> can anyone help me ?
<virusuy> i'm trying to upload a new branch
<virusuy> from an existing LP branch
<virusuy> using "bzr push --use-existing"
<virusuy> but shows me an error
<virusuy> you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<virusuy> for the record, both branch are from same project
<virusuy> can someone help me ?
<virusuy> i need to copy a branch
<virusuy> on same launchpad's project
<lifeless> virusuy: sure, branch it and push it
<virusuy> push it to the new branch right ?
<lifeless> yes
<virusuy> it's ok if i pull it and then push it to the new branch ?
<lifeless> thats how its done
<virusuy> lifeless: shows me an error
<lifeless> virusuy: what is the error
<virusuy> saying "server sent an unexpected error
<virusuy> 'no repository present'
<lifeless> did you make the branch in the web UI ?
<virusuy> yeap
<lifeless> thats the problem
<lifeless> delete it in the web UI
<lifeless> then try pushing again
<virusuy> and pushing that way, will create a branch ?
<lifeless> yes
<virusuy> ok, testing
<lifeless> how did it go?
<virusuy> permission denied
<virusuy> but i'm part of manage team
<virusuy> of that project
<lifeless> whats the url you pushed too ?
<lifeless> and whats your lp user id ?
<virusuy> oh wait
<virusuy> lp:ubuntu-uy-webiste/dev
<virusuy> my LP user id is facchinelli-luciano
<lifeless> so you want the new branch owned by Ubuntu UY Website Team ?
<virusuy> yea
<lifeless> if so do 'bzr push lp:~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<virusuy> let me test it
<virusuy> done ! :-D
<virusuy> thanks so much sir
<lifeless> you can now link that in
<lifeless> on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<virusuy> yeap, already linked
<lifeless> cool
<virusuy> to dev series
<virusuy> thanks sir
<lifeless> no probs
#launchpad 2012-05-21
<Hamled> How can I display the 'blame' view for a particular file at a specific revision
<wgrant> Hamled: On the main changed view (eg. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk-rich/changes), click the right-most link on the relevant revision (the Files column). Open the file you want, then click "view with revision information"
<Hamled> [18:36:22] < Roflex> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/edu/3002911479.html
<Hamled> woops
<Hamled> thanks
<saeed> hi
<saeed> i want to write small lanchpad widget for kde
<saeed> how can i find list of install software in my system
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dpm> hi jtv, quick question: is it possible to remove someone from the translation credits for a project in LP? I've got a project where I've uploaded a bunch of PO files that were originally translated in LP (thus had no Last-Translator) and now I'm credited for the translations of all languages. Would it be possible to remove me from the credits?
<jtv> dpm: otp
<dpm> no worries, not urgent
<jtv> dpm: I'm back.  The only way, really, to get your name off the credits is to make sure that:
<jtv> 1. My current series of ongoing changes rolls out.  At last the who-contributed-to-what data will be constantly checked and updated.  And some horrible bugs that caused missing credits will be fixed.  Stuff we've discussed before, but it's been stuck in the deployment pipeline for a while.
<jtv> 2. No non-empty message in the translation has you as the submitter.
<jtv> Then, the scrubbing script that I'm hoping to land soon (I've had it ready to land for quite some time now) will eventually notice that you are not the submitter for any of the translationmessages in that pofile, and you will no longer be in the credits.
<wgrant> jtv: You should be able to land it in 40 minutes :)
<jtv> (Whooo-hoo!
<jtv> Thanks!
 * jtv checks for conflicts etc.
<jonathanj> wgrant: i see that bug i reported last week was deployed, hooray! thanks for helping with that
<waseem-x> Hi ,How do i file a bug against my own ppa
<czajkowski> waseem-x: whats the problem ?
<geser> waseem-x: you can't file bugs against packages from PPAs
<waseem-x> we would like to create a bug list for our ppa...so this is not possible?
<czajkowski> waseem-x: no its not, you can against projects
<waseem-x> ok thanks,
<czajkowski> np
<jo-erlend> I've filed a bug against gtk+3.0. But it may be a bug in Glade instead or as well. I'm not able to find out. How do I decide that the bug also affects Glade?
<jo-erlend> heh. Suddenly links appeared.
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: folks will triage it and add other pacakges t it if the are effected
<czajkowski> or add it and if they are not people do remove em fast :)
<ximion> hi! does anyone know why Launchpad doesn't send me translation data anymore?
<ximion> (meaning: are there maintainance tasks going on, or is there something else I have to be aware of?)
<czajkowski> ximion: nothing is happening at present
<czajkowski> can you be more specific ?
<ximion> czajkowski: I want the translation data for Listaller master, to make a new release: https://translations.launchpad.net/listaller/master/+export
<ximion> I submitted the request hours ago and tried it again several times
<ximion> usually, I just have to wait ~10min to get the data, but this time it takes incredibly long
<ximion> (and I really need the translations :D)
<czajkowski> ximion: let me go and see
<ximion> of course there might be a problem with my mailaccount, but I receive mail, so I don't think so
<ximion> thank you! :)
<czajkowski> ximion: you getting any erorrs
<czajkowski> *errors
<ximion> czajkowski: No, nothing. No feedback at all (what I most dislike about the "send me translation via mail"-feature ^^)
<ximion> I'll try it again
<czajkowski> ximion: ok
<ximion> I just get the "Your request has been received. Expect to receive an email shortly." message
<ximion> czajkowski: let's see if I get one ^^
<ximion> czajkowski: still nothing :(
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> ximion: lemmie go and ask
<czajkowski> thedac: see the above for context
 * thedac reads backscroll
<ximion> czajkowski: thanks for taking care of that :)
<ximion> ...but still no localizations ^^
<czajkowski> ximion: we're working on it
<czajkowski> patience :)
<ximion> czajkowski: cool, thanks :) - I've enough time, I think ^^
<czajkowski> ximion: should  be back working shortly
<ximion> czajkowski: cool! So it was broken... I first though the problem was with my mail client ^^
<ximion> czajkowski: any news? ;-)
<ximion> yipee, it works again! :)
<ximion> thank you czajkowski & thedac ! :)
<czajkowski> great
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-05-22
<scientes> how do i turn off launchpad annoying me with my own bugs?
<scientes> nvm
<slick666> hello LP team
<slick666> I was hoping to get a pointer on how to move a personal branch into a team branch
<slick666> I think I'm just googleing the wrong terms and not finding this
<thumper> hi slick666
<thumper> let me just check
<thumper> see if it is still the same
<slick666> cool
<thumper> slick666: go to the branch
<thumper> slick666: on the right hand side, click the change details
<thumper> slick666: you can then specify the owner with a drop down select box
<slick666> ah I see it and follow
<slick666> oh cool
<thumper> slick666: I think the reason we didn't have an ajax change button was due to the potential for naming conflicts
<thumper> however that isn't really a good reason
<thumper> and there is no technical reason why it couldn't be fixe
<thumper> d
<slick666> actually I was poking at documentation and looking for a command line solution
<thumper> oh...
<slick666> this is way easier :P
<thumper> I think you can do it with launchpadlib too
<thumper> I think I got that working...
<slick666> I was thinking bzr branch, bzr push something something
<thumper> you should just be able to change the owner reference
<thumper> and lp_save()
<thumper> pushing to a new place works too
<thumper> but it doesn't keep the existing subscribers
<thumper> or linked bugs or merge proposals
<thumper> as the old branch is still around
<slick666> yea, thats what I was running into
<slick666> thanks thumper, problem solved
<thumper> np
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mgz> anyone aware of issues with codehosting currently?
<mgz> lp:~gz/bzr/2.5_backport_rmbranch_fixes exists over bzr+ssh but not over http
<wgrant> mgz: You're the one that's meant to be aware of this now :P
<wgrant> mgz: But I believe the HTTP rewriter always uses a slave database, and they're lagging by a bit at the moment.
<wgrant> So if it's a new branch it might not be there yet.
<jam> wgrant: I'm pretty sure they are served
<jam> by the same location now, isn't it?
<mgz> wgrant: thanks, now I am becoming more aware.
<jam> ah, different pg db
<jam> so it doesn't know how to translate URL to path on disk
<wgrant> jam: Same location on disk, yeah
<mgz> and this means I can blame stub?
<wgrant> Pretty much.
<wgrant> See the discussion in #-ops
<mgz> ace.
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Blame Rosetta
<wgrant> and stub
<stub> I'm pedalling as fast as I can
<czajkowski> poor stub
<Nafallo> wgrant: oh hey! can ppas build stuff for debian yet? as in, can I put squeeze in my changelog and the buildfarm will DTRT?
<StevenK> Nope
<Nafallo> bah
<czajkowski> Nafallo: ello
<Nafallo> what's the timeline on that feature?
<Nafallo> hola czajkowski
<wgrant> Nafallo: Not clear if it will ever happen
<Nafallo> wgrant: are you saying you've stopped being bored in weekends? ;-)
<czajkowski> Nafallo: no it's ok I plague poor wgrant
<wgrant> Nafallo: I implemented the necessary code in 2009
<wgrant> Nafallo: It's trivial.
<czajkowski> he now runs away at weekends to avoid me and my questions
<Nafallo> haha
<wgrant> Nafallo: Builder and disk resources are more the problem now
<Nafallo> czajkowski: he's a clever guy :-)
<wgrant> And potentially social considerations
<czajkowski> wgrant: your idea of trivial and everyone elsses differs
<Nafallo> wgrant: oh. hrm. yeeah... that makes sense to me...
<wgrant> Nafallo: Maybe one day when we recruit 1SS into the build farm :)
<Nafallo> wgrant: *grins*
<wgrant> But it's certainly not feasible now
<mpt> There should be a law against assigning bugs or work items to teams ...
<geser> mpt: "It is forbidden by law to file bug or work items." something like that?
<mpt> geser, no, just to assign them to teams
<mpt> filing them is fine
<geser> mpt: then file a bug which requests that the assign column gets hidden and assign it to the LP devs :)
<mpt> Hiding it wouldn't work, because that would prevent assigning bugs to individuals.
<geser> ah, indivuals are ok but just teams not
<mpt> right
<czajkowski> mpt: are you a happy chappy today!
<mpt> I'm a box of birds, czajkowski
<czajkowski> mpt: as always :)
<czajkowski> mpt: unlike my battery icon which looks like a bee :/
<mpt> A bee?
<mpt> Screenshot?
<davmor2> mpt: that's animal cruelty that is :P
<xnox> Is launchpad ok? it has been 'processing' lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubuntu/quantal/btrfs-tools/merge for a while. =)
<czajkowski> xnox: day downtime should be back up now
<xnox> czajkowski: if you say so =)))
<xnox> ok.
<czajkowski> mpt: http://twitpic.com/9msmw2   http://twitpic.com/9mtp01     http://twitpic.com/9mtqml
<czajkowski> xnox: in theory if not poke wgrant or stub
<mpt> czajkowski, that is very strange. It looks as if one of the icons is missing, so for just that icon, it's falling back to a different theme.
<czajkowski> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1001229
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1001229 in indicator-power "wrong icon for the power indicator after last 12.04 update" [Medium,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> mpt: aye jut it's randomly changing every 2-3 mins only way to make it behave is to plug in your power supply
<tsdgeos> hi guys, i can't change the branch status (the one under Branch Information) in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/nautilus/fix_quicklist_underscore even if it's my branch, any idea why? Could i convince you to do it for me?
<czajkowski> tsdgeos: you should be able to do this
<tsdgeos> i hope i could
<tsdgeos> s/hope/wish
<tsdgeos> don't see the yellow pencil
<jelmer> tsdgeos: there is no yellow icon next to the statu ?
<jelmer> *status
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> oh wait
<jelmer> tsdgeos: and you're logged in under the right account?
<tsdgeos> i'm not logged in
<tsdgeos> :D
 * tsdgeos hides
 * czajkowski peers at tsdgeos :)
<tsdgeos> sorry guys
<tsdgeos> and gal
<czajkowski> tsdgeos: tis grand
<xnox> maybe it's just me, but "Updating branch..." feels slow today
<xnox> unless there is backlog
<czajkowski> xnox: they are working on things atm
<czajkowski> so perhaps thats why
<xnox> ok
<gema> hello, trying to work with the new blueprint work items section. is there a way to assign two people to one task? When I try to put the task twice with different names  against it, launchpad makes all of them the same name
<gema> uhmmmm... it seems now it allowed me to, is it me or does it reorder the tasks?
<dobey> sinzui: it would be pretty awesome if LP could work correctly in Netscape Navigator 3.04 Gold ;)
<sinzui> dobey 3.04 parsed numbers wrong. I suspect that it is imposable for it to ever position content correctly on the screen
<dobey> sinzui: it should work fine if you use tables :)
<sinzui> Yes. I was pretty angry with how quick tables were subverted to layout tools in 1994
<sinzui> I think it took 2 days from the moment Netscape added support for them
<sinzui> but I do remember that moment in the Netscape 0.0 beta that I saw an animated GIF. That was really impressive
<dobey> CSS is just a complex description of how to draw tables, anyway
<sinzui> I don't think so. Positioning and z-index are a very different way of solving layout. Maybe you are referring to display:inline-block which is a really nice way to create a grid without a table
<dobey> i mean, for most sites, the end result is the same, and z-order is not necessary.
<mgz> the branch <lp:~clint-fewbar/charms/oneiric/statusnet/apparmor> has its stacking borked or similar
<dobey> mgz: i guess you should bug SpamapS directly about that?
<mgz> checking that no one else is already on the case, it's a known issue with the oneiric charms apparently
<mgz> seems like it's currently not being handled, context is:
<mgz> <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2012-May/001536.html>
<dobey> stacking looks correct on lp for clint's branch
<dobey> it's stacked on lp:charms/oneiric/statusnet
<m_3> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi m_3
<james_w> how's it going?
 * m_3 stands around looking guilty :)
<m_3> james_w: so... we've got these branches
<m_3> james_w: they're frozen still too I think
<james_w> yeah
<m_3> james_w: any suggestions on who to ask for help here?
<james_w> I think that will need a Launchpad change to unfreeze them
<czajkowski> m_3: what's up ?
<m_3> james_w: and then bzr reconfigure them in a script?
<m_3> czajkowski: fundamental problem is that we have a series of branches that're stacked on the wrong bases if I understand correctly
<m_3> example:
<m_3> lp:~charmers/charms/oneiric/sbuild/trunk
<m_3> I try to branch it and it's pointing to the precise branches
<m_3> czajkowski: history is... lemme just pastebin the email summary
<m_3> czajkowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001230/ summarizes how we got these branches into their current state
<czajkowski> ok
<jimis> Hello all. Thought you'd like to know: It happens often to me that Launchpad times out when I try to browse big projects. Trying a second time after 30 seconds or so and request succeeds.
<m_3> czajkowski: note that I mis-stated what `branch-distro` does in that email... it doesn't just _rename_ the branches
<czajkowski> m_3: findibng out how best to help 2 ticks
<james_w> ah right
<james_w> I don't know if the freezing will mean that we can't fix the stacking
<james_w> we can likely get an admin to fix the stacking without having to unfreeze them though
<james_w> abentley, hi, I'm sure you will know: how can we fix a branch that is stacked on a non-existent branch due to a rename?
<james_w> reconfigure --stacked-on seems to try and activate the fallback, so you have to have a working branch to use it?
<m_3> czajkowski: many thanks!!! no particular rush... we need to a.) fix this and b.) make sure we don't do it again next release
<czajkowski> m_3: nods just rying to find out as heading away but will get someone first
<m_3> james_w: the branches are based on _different_ branches (that also have lp:charms aliases)... not nec non-existent branches
<james_w> m_3, for next release an option to branch-distro to set the name to 'trunk' would seem to avoid this?
<lifeless> that got wont-fix I think
<lifeless> m_3: james_w: Stacking *is not semantic*, it shouldn't matter if oneiric is stacked on precise, as long as it was setup that way using bzr primitives (which will migrate data if needed)
<james_w> m_3, for redis-master it is complaining about https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/redis-master/precise/ which doesn't exist
<lifeless> m_3: james_w: The branche should be stacked on +branch/ddddddd urls, not on long path urls.
<m_3> james_w: I think that's the target branch for lp:charms/redis-master thought
<lifeless> If they are long path urls, something is broken somewhere.
<m_3> s/thought/though/
<james_w> m_3, no, lp:charms/redis-master points to .../trunk
<m_3> james_w: ah, right
<james_w> m_3, branch-distro sets up that stacking, so I'm assuming the renaming you did to get /trunk is what broke the stacking
<m_3> james_w: right... sounds correct
<lifeless> james_w: branch-distro is broken if it set .../trunk
<james_w> lifeless, branch-distro is what is broken then
<lifeless> james_w: see my prior comment
<james_w>     old_location_branch.set_stacked_on_url('/' + new_db_branch.unique_name)
<lifeless> it should stack on numeric is
<lifeless> *ids*
<lifeless> to allow renames to be done.
<m_3> lifeless: branch-distro set to /precise... but juju requires /trunk... so we renamed
<m_3> lifeless: the rename script is in the email summary (halfway-ish) in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001230/
<lifeless> james_w: yeah, its using unique_name, which is fragile
<lifeless> james_w: could you file a bug? Its 5am here...
<lifeless> thumper did a project to migrate all existing branches to numeric stacked pointers, and change LP to stack numerically itself.
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1003016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1003016 in Launchpad itself "branch-distro stacks on unique_name of new branches, not allowing renames" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> We don't however magically change a symbolic name to a numeric
<lifeless> we just provide a good default to bzr's config when it inspects the server
<chrisccoulson> who broke armhf? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105811044/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.thunderbird_13.0~b2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu3_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> :)
<james_w> chrisccoulson, which slave is that?
<chrisccoulson> james_w, nihal
<james_w> chrisccoulson, cjwatson reported that already, and it's on the list to be hit with a cluebat
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool. thanks!
<czajkowski> heh
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1003017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1003017 in Launchpad itself "Allow changing the new name of the branches produced by branch-distro" [Undecided,New]
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<james_w> m_3, do you know if there is a bug about the oneiric branches being frozen?
<m_3> james_w: dunno
<m_3> james_w: Bug #991980
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 991980 in Juju Charms Collection "Oneiric official branches are all locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991980
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> now that we've filed all the bugs hopefully we can get to fixing the broken branches now :-)
<lifeless> james_w: a bug about the wrong stacking location I meant.
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1003016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1003016 in Launchpad itself "branch-distro stacks on unique_name of new branches, not allowing renames" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> james_w: we won't fixed the name choice, I don't know the bug number offhand to dupe it.
<james_w> already commented with the bug number!
<lifeless> james_w: if I'm sloppy right now, its because its 5am ;)
<lifeless> james_w: but in this case, I loaded the page before your comment :)
<james_w> sure
<james_w> how can we fix the stacked on location of these broken branches?
<lifeless> re-run the migration script thumper wrote
<lifeless> its idempotent
<lifeless> need to rename the branches back first.
<lifeless> so that it can find and resolve the names
<m_3> lifeless: can you point to thumper's migration script?
<james_w> m_3, it's in the LP tree, one moment
<dobey> is there a way to tell recipes on lp to include the "NubuntuM" part of the version?
<james_w> m_3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/scripts/update-stacked-on.py
<james_w> to be used with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/scripts/get-stacked-on-branches.py
<james_w> dobey, you mean from the changelog?
<m_3> james_w: thanks... looking now
<dobey> james_w: yes.
<james_w> dobey, {debversion}
<james_w> dobey, requires format 0.4
<dobey> ah ok, cool
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> james_w: might you also know what LockNotHeld error from bzr means? #bzr seems to be deaf to my cry at the moment :)
 * james_w can't hear dobey 
<james_w> dobey, I don't really know
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok
<james_w> dobey, possibly that locking isn't being done correctly and the operation in question needs a lock that hasn't been taken, but I think that error is different
<james_w> dobey, possibly that the lock on disk isn't the state that bzr thinks it should be
<james_w> possibly something else
<dobey> hmm
<james_w> dobey, getting a backtrace by running with "bzr -Derror" might be useful
<james_w> "bzr -Dlock" might be useful too
<dobey> james_w: so it's not from bzr the program itself, but from tarmac using bzrlib
<james_w> ah, hmm
<james_w> dobey, do you have plugins that interact with bzrlib as well by any chance?
<dobey> yes
<james_w> and is tarmac running on precise?
<dobey> yes
<james_w> I have no new information for you
<james_w> but they are possible sources of the error given that we aren't seeing it without those two things
<james_w> class ObjectNotLocked(LockError):
<james_w>     _fmt = "%(obj)r is not locked"
<james_w>     # this can indicate that any particular object is not locked; see also
<james_w>     # LockNotHeld which means that a particular *lock* object is not held by
<james_w>     # the caller -- perhaps they should be unified.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that's quite odd
<dobey> thanks
<milk> howdy. i'm looking to login to my milkmiruku account, but the password reset doesn't work for what i think the address should be. what might my options be?
<dobey> what should the address be?
<milk_> it should be something @milkmiruku.com. i thought i'd have gone with launchpad@milkmiruku, but it might have been before, but my milkmiruku@gmail.com doesn't work either
<dobey> milk: perhaps you should check spam folder
<milk> och, i tried again with gmail and it worked. prolly pebkac. thanking you.
#launchpad 2012-05-23
<cjohnston> /3/9
<RAOF> I'm getting OOPS-e24b88e5a18fffb5e46b9db4c41f84b4 when trying to accept the nominations for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1002336
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1002336 in smokeqt (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.8.3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=e24b88e5a18fffb5e46b9db4c41f84b4
<micahg> it was suggested to me to use a blueprint for something like this
<wgrant> oooooooh deary me
<StevenK> RAOF: I'd look, but lp-oops loves me not.
<wgrant> That is *not* going to work well
<RAOF> wgrant: Am I going to be timing out one of your precious LP daemons with a hundred bug nominations?
<RAOF> :)
<wgrant> That's, like, more than a kernel team level of task abuse :)
<RAOF> Anything I can do about it?
<wgrant> The solution is to not do things like that.
<micahg> RAOF: fix LP :)
<RAOF> Let me clarify: anything I can do in the next 10 minutes to make my SRU process work?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Other than not using one bug for 55 pacakges
<wgrant> It might work in couple of weeks when one of my DB optimisations is deployed.
<wgrant> But the chance of it working before then is roughly zero
<wgrant> And the chance of it not making me angry after then is less than zero.
<RAOF> wgrant: You might want to alert the KDE team to that, then.
<micahg> LP isn't happy with more than 10 tasks in general (disabling javascript and what not)
<lifeless> StevenK: lp-oops issue?
<wgrant> lifeless: Just taking ages, because the OOPS is horrible.
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm asking in case its other than that
<RAOF> wgrant: You've got the ability to disable timeouts or use a longer timeout or something, right? Could you accept those nominations, or will I resign myself to not tracking that bug as easily?
<lifeless> RAOF: in extreme situations we do. You might be able to reject the nominations and add separate individual tasks.
 * micahg would like to fix this one day
<lifeless> using one bug, if the group of packages have to move in lockstep is, in principle, ok. It is however tricky with LP's guts today to do so many.
<wgrant> RAOF: The timeout on that page is already more than twice the normal timeout.
 * micahg hopes one day we get bug linking
 * RAOF vents at LP timeouts again.
<lifeless> RAOF: the timeouts aren't the root cause
<RAOF> Apparently another thing to not do is accept multiple packages from the queue at once.
<lifeless> RAOF: email sending is a major factor for that one
<lifeless> RAOF: in particular determining *who* to email takes a while.
<wgrant> (because every package may have different subscribers. so for every package it creates a new task which looks up the subscribers for every package and so on)
<lifeless> s/may have/probably has/
<lifeless> what it should do is dispatch the event notification and move on
<lifeless> that would let us to much more work.
<wgrant> Huh?
<lifeless> wgrant: notification service
<wgrant> We won't have that until next decade.
<RAOF> Grr!  Ok, launchpad.  Will you work if I only accept 4 packages from the queue at once?
<lifeless> RAOF: 1
<wgrant> RAOF: Queue batch acceptance is a bonus at the best of times. It's even less likely to work when all the uploads reference an enormous bug.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<bencer> hi all, when trying to access pad.ubuntu.com despite i'm loggged in says: "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.", any ideas of what could be wrong?
<czajkowski> bencer: ehterpad is a group you need to get access granted to you
<bencer> czajkowski: uhm the thing is that i was at uds and i had to request other people to take notes of the sessions
<bencer> because i couldnt access, and now i want to see the notes... how could i do it? can i request access to the etherpad group?
<czajkowski> bencer: right so mst people asked to be added to the team so they could take notes :)
<czajkowski> bencer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<czajkowski> bencer: what is your lp nick ?
<bencer> czajkowski: bencer
<bencer> czajkowski: just requested join
<czajkowski> bencer: done
<bencer> thanks!!
<czajkowski> bencer: in future if you're struggling at uds to use the tools there ask and someone will help you
<czajkowski> rahter than waiting till after uds :)
<bencer> well, was a kind of excuse to have somebody else take notes :D
<czajkowski> bencer: yes :/
<bencer> but maybe the error message could be a bit more explainful
<czajkowski> people tend to frown upon that, and like to rotate it
<czajkowski> grant access does imply you need to get access
<czajkowski> anyways you have it now
<vibhav> Does anybody have any idea why https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+related-software fails to load?
<mgz> because ~pitti is too darn prolific?
<vibhav> Error ID: OOPS-5423cdd9bbf86c43ee83358e9fe88c8e
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5423cdd9bbf86c43ee83358e9fe88c8e
<vibhav> mgz: profilic?
<mgz> so, the direct answer is that three sql queries related to finding he software related to him on take over a second
<mgz> the longest query on my page is 21ms by contrast
<mgz> so, scales badly with large numbers of hits.
<mgz> see bug 735972
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735972 in Launchpad itself "Person:+related-software timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735972
<fugue88> staging.launchpad.net has been "Code Update in Progress" since yesterday.  Any chance it will be working today?
<czajkowski> fugue88: let me go and see
<c4ff31n> hi
<fugue88> czajkowski: Any word on staging.launchpad.net?
<fugue88> My irc client went offline, not sure if I missed anything.
<czajkowski> fugue88: thedac is working on it
<fugue88> czajkowski, thedac: Cool, thanks!
<thedac> fugue88: I am doing a manual restore now
<thedac> fugue88: czajkowski staging is back up.
<czajkowski> thedac: cheers
<fugue88> thedac: Awesome, thanks!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-05-24
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mgz> hm, without the extensive bug spam mail archive like I have with bzr it's much harder to find bugs in launchpad
<mgz> there's a critical about improving search on terms with adjacent punctuation
<wgrant> mgz: #launchpad-dev?
<mgz> ...there are too many launchpad channels, I have no idea which to throw random comments in
<wgrant> Development stuff goes in #launchpad-dev
<wgrant> Private stuff goes in #launchpad-ops on irc.c.c
<wgrant> User stuff goes here
<mgz> whining about search being bad? I guess I should just shut up about.
<wgrant> Heh
<Peng> #launchpad-devnull
<wgrant> Fixing that one's going to be pretty difficult.
<wgrant> Requires replacing the tokenizer and possibly stemmer, and rebuilding all the indices live.
<mgz> any easier with new postgre? presumed it would be difficult otherwise would have been done by now.
<wgrant> No change.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<micahg> czajkowski: convert to question is a nice feature in launchpad :)
<czajkowski> micahg: was in a hurry it's past my eod 50 mins ago and wanted them to get their item done tomorrow when I'm not here
<micahg> czajkowski: it's a link on the top right :)
<micahg> just an FYI
<vadi2> Is it possible to search for bugs with attachments? (some patches were not marked as such when uploaded)
 * mwhudson wants a way to subscribe to revision notifications on all trunk branches in a project group pls
<colon_D> hi -- for packages that require an autoreconf -i to build properly, should i be doing that in my debian/rules, or should i submit packages preconfigured?  will launchpad care one way or another?
<micahg> colon_D: #ubuntu-packaging would probably be a better place to discuss
<colon_D> micahg: thank you.
<jono> hi all
<maxb> colon_D: Launchpad doesn't care one way or the other. Ubuntu itself probably has opinions, centred around what makes it easier for other people to effectively maintain the package if necessary.
<jono> I am importing a .po from a branch and it is failing saying that there is no header
<jono> the po looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1005652/
<jono> any idea why it might be failing?
<dobey> jono: what's the exact error?
<jono> dobey, No header found in this pofile
<jono> ahhh
<jono> I see msgid "ubuntu-community/"
<jono> msgstr "" is at the top of the po
<jono> maybe that is causing it to complain?
<dobey> jono: i think it's the fact that msgid is "ubuntu-community/" instead of just ""
<dobey> try removing ubuntu-community/ there
<jono> if I update the po in the branch will it automatically trigger a reimport of the po?
<dobey> that i don't know for sure, but i would presume if automatic imports are set up, it would
<jono> cool
<dobey> anyway. now that my internet is back after replacing the main router, i can go eat and waste some time :)
<dobey> later
<jono> laters
<jono> thanks, dobey
<jono> danilos, around?
#launchpad 2012-05-25
<dpm> hi launchpadders, could someone help me removing drgeo from this project group? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project
<gema> hi, I have a blueprint that stubbornly refuses to let me change my launchpad id in one of the work items
<gema> is this a known issue someone is working on?
<gema> is there a workaround?
<gema> it also doesn't allow me to remove that action once I have changed the text and added another one
<wgrant> jamestunnicliffe, danilos: ^^
<gema> jamestunnicliffe, danilos: this is the blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-q-builds-smoke-testing) and the action is the one called [gema] etc
<gema> I am stepping out for a while, bbl
<gema> I have blueprints with many more actions that I will need to review for this kind of problem, so I'd need your advice guys before I do that
<jamestunnicliffe> wgrant, gema: Not a problem known to me.
<gema> jamestunnicliffe: I have seen it other times, but until now I didn't care that much
<gema> jamestunnicliffe: I can raise a bug if needed be
<jamestunnicliffe> gema: Please do.
<gema> jamestunnicliffe: bug 1004416
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004416 in Launchpad itself "Work Items not allowing users to edit them properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004416
<gema> jamestunnicliffe: I am not sure how I got that work item stuck, though, as soon as I find a way to reproduce I will add it too
<jamestunnicliffe> gema: I can see it happening on a local dev instance.
<gema> jamestunnicliffe: cool, then you can reproduce, that's good
<gema> bbl
<danilos> jamestunnicliffe, hi, did you have to do anything special to reproduce it locally?
<jamestunnicliffe> danilos: No, the first BP I tried did it, but I then discovered a workaround, so my reproducer is gone (see bug 1004416).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004416 in Launchpad itself "Work Items not allowing users to edit them properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004416
<danilos> jamestunnicliffe: did you try it on one of the existing BPs or did you create it yourself?
<jamestunnicliffe> I ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/992291/ a while back and https://blueprints.launchpad.dev/linaro/+spec/name-100098 was showing the problem.
<danilos> jamestunnicliffe, ack, thanks
<gema> jamestunnicliffe, danilos: the problem is that it is very difficult to keep track of all the work items on some blueprints and having to manually validate them is very tedious
<gema> jamestunnicliffe, danilos: so a fix for it would be very appreciated, I will work with you in reproducing if necessary
<gema> I can create a test blueprint
<gema> not to mention that there are lost of people out there trusting their work items and they may be wrong
<gema> lots of people
<danilos> gema, I wonder if you remember how did you get to this state? I would expect a problem like this when there're work items with identical descriptions, but I don't think it should be possible to get to this state
<gema> danilos: every time I have seen it I was trying to reassing a work item for someone else
<gema> or create a work item twice to have two people working on it
<gema> at UDS my tasks were all assigned to [gema] which is a different user
<gema> so changing from that user to mine made the problem appear
<gema> for instance
<danilos> gema, ack, thanks, I'll look into this bug
<gema> thanks!
<cmars232> i'm having a weird permissions problem. my lp id 'cmars' used to have permissions to access lp:ztrustee (private project) but I seem to have lost permission to create private branchs
<cmars232> for example, bzr push lp:~cmars/ztrustee/new-private-branch fails
<cmars232> as does bzr push lp:~ztrustee/ztrustee/new-private-branch
<cmars232> any ideas?
<tsimpson> cmars232: what exactly is the error you're getting?
<dobey> cmars232: it looks like ztrustee branches are public by default
<dobey> cmars232, kirkland: ^^ are they supposed to be private by default?
<cmars232> dobey: they should be private by default
<dobey> thedac: ^^ can you fix that please?
<thedac> dobey: checking
<cmars232> tsimpson: the error i get is 'bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~cmars/ztrustee/1003150-rcvr/": : You cannot create branches in "~cmars/ztrustee"'
<cmars232> same error if I try to push to lp:~ztrustee/ztrustee/1003150-rcvr
<cmars232> let me know if i'm doing it wrong, i'm more familiar with git than bzr...
<thedac> dobey: the default is set to private. Are there branches that need to be changed to priavte manually now?
<dobey> thedac: oh. https://code.launchpad.net/ztrustee the one listed there maybe. and that page says public initially
<cmars232> thedac dobey: just to clarify, everything on this project should be private
<thedac> cmars232: ok, I'll set them all to private
<cmars232> thanks
<dobey> cmars232: right, that's what i thought. and why i can't see the trunk or anything :)
<dobey> cmars232: maybe thedac or kirkland can tell why you're getting the permissions denied issue in bzr. i'd suspect a missing/expired team membership, or misconfiguration of teams on the project itself
<cmars232> dobey: ok, i'll follow up with kirkland
<thedac> cmars232: only one branch needed to be made private. I confirm they are all private now
<cmars232> thanks thedac
<colon_D> anyone else having their packages rejected by launchpad? Unhandled exception processing upload: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/tmp/tmplC8YUN/trafficserver-3.1.3/debian/copyright'
<jcfp> is there a known problem with the ppa stats? looks like no new data have been generated since the 21st.
<wodemay_> Hi.. Anyone know of alternatives to translations.lp.n? I may still use the lp solution, I just would like to see what other options i have.
<wodemay_> One downside which I don't like about the LP one is that ultimately I will need my strings in the format of a PHP array, not a PO file.
<mounirb> is there a way to change a launchpad project URL ?
<mounirb> for example if a project is http://launchpad.net/x can it be changed to http//launchpad.net/y
<maxb> Yes, you just need to ask for it in a question
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<maxb> The question should come from the project's maintainer by way of authorization
<maxb> mounirb: ^
<mounirb> maxb: thank you
#launchpad 2012-05-26
<wgrant> colon_D: Your package is the only one to have hit that error this year. I suspect your copyright file is mode 600 or similar.
<wgrant> It needs to be world-readable.
<daker-cloud> hello
<daker-cloud> can someone take a look at this account https://launchpad.net/~small-clothier
<daker-cloud> i think it's a spam account https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+spec/currency-as-variable-passowrd
#launchpad 2012-05-27
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if there's any way to un-reject a question.
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: not that I know of no
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: urgh, I just made a mistake and rejected one that shouldn't have been :(
<wgrant> JoseeAntonioR: There's no edit icon next to the status?
<JoseeAntonioR> wgrant: nope, I can't edit the status (it's a question)
<Noldorin> ho hum
<Noldorin> tip for any Launchpad website folk: instead of a "Lost something?" page when i enter a non-existent project URL, how about an option/prompt for me to create a project with that name? :-)
<Noldorin> URL hackibility is generally win
<Noldorin> plus, the existent "create new project" link is a bit obfuscated
<Noldorin> or at least was last time i checked...
<bobweaver> hello there I think that I am going to need more then 2 gigs space but am not sure so I came here to talk about it :) I have made a iso of Ubuntu tv and want to upload it tonight just for testing for like 2 too 3 weeks. Not sure if I have the space thou the dvd iso is not even 2 gigs
<bobweaver> but I am not sure if all my other stuff and that is more then 2 gigs def could be
#launchpad 2013-05-20
<glavkos> hi
<glavkos> I tried to upload a *.po file
<glavkos> for a translation
<glavkos> and I get a message for Referer header
<glavkos> ?
<glavkos> ok
<glavkos> I will try to set that
<glavkos> bye
<balboah> I seem to be getting 404's when trying to update packages? Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources: 404 Not Found
<SpamapS> OOPS-dbe02577acd38a4c622511ef398966b6
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-dbe02577acd38a4c622511ef398966b6
<SpamapS> I've had the same update fail 6 times in a row now with a timeout
<SpamapS> just trying to update 1 bug status
<SpamapS> halp?
<mgz> SpamapS: maybe bug 1076512
<ubot5> bug 1076512 in Launchpad itself "BugTask:+editstatus timeouts on bugs with many tasks" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076512
<mgz> what bug were you have issues with updating?
<mgz> ah, yeah, almost certainly that issue
<mgz> bug 1179008
<ubot5> bug 1179008 in python-heatclient "rename requires files to standard names" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179008
<mgz> has some impressive project links
<SpamapS> Yeah
<SpamapS> that really shouldn't do whatever weird join it is doing
<SpamapS> I don't care one lick about the status in python-heatclient .. I want to update the status for tripleo :-P
<mgz> to what, just so I can try?
<SpamapS> mgz: Fix Released
<mgz> yeah, that's not going to get done within a five second timeout...
<SpamapS> mgz: I don't know anything about LP's database, but shouldn't it should be updating a single column in a single row of a single table?
<SpamapS> Or is the answer "because storm" ?
<wgrant> It's nothing to do with Storm
<wgrant> It's probably "because bug heat"
<wgrant> Let's see
<wgrant> Waiting for SSO..
<mgz> seems subscription related to my untrained eye
<wgrant> Oh, that one, yeah
<wgrant> SpamapS: Notifications
<mgz> 1s on two notification queries, 1s on subscription lookup
<wgrant> SSO, are you alive...
<wgrant> can't actually see the OOPS yet
<mgz> yeah, was sloooow today for whatever reason
<wgrant> But if it's the one I think it is then it's because OpenStack has hundreds of structural subscribers
<SpamapS> ah, seems like notifications are one of those things ripe for async... :-P
<wgrant> Yes, it's on my roadmap for the next 6 months
<wgrant> But time.
<SpamapS> wgrant: yeah that makes sense
<wgrant> I know exactly how I'm going to do it, but there's a lot of other things that also need doing :(
<SpamapS> wgrant: indeed, nice to see Critical count below 100 though. :)
<wgrant> We're getting there :)
<SpamapS> wgrant: FYI, I removed bug 1179008 from tripleo .. so it won't be a good test case for you later. ;)
<ubot5> bug 1179008 in python-heatclient "rename requires files to standard names" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179008
<shorty40hands>  please help im having trouble with the signing of the COC both in command line and in the COC app assistant freezes on page 4 if anyone can help me through this please shoot me a pm. ty
<shorty40hands>  please help im having trouble with the signing of the COC both in command line and in the COC app assistant freezes on page 4 if anyone can help me through this please shoot me a pm. ty
<dobey> shorty40hands: i think you need to ask in #ubuntu maybe. that doesn't seem like an issue or question about launchpad itself
<shorty40hands> i was told by ubuntu admin to ask it here lol
<shorty40hands> it seems no one can come to a conclusion on forums for this issue catch 22
<shorty40hands> my keys are all approved and verified
<shorty40hands> the fingerprints are copied
<dobey> shorty40hands: state exactly what the problem is then. gpg won't sign the file? or what?
<shorty40hands> the exact problem is my key is verified as well the fingerprint ive downloaded the coc file and i run the command line as directed now when it comes up inside the terminal  it brings up all the info except for the fact it acts like i already entered my passphrase  but i havent so it wont complete the action so i downloaded the coc app and i get to the 4th step even with the info in there it wont let me go to the next screen
<shorty40hands> and ive tried a new key same result
<shorty40hands> is there a way to force it to ask for the passphrase?
<dobey> ok, that has nothing to do with launchpad. gpg --sign-detached file, will ask for the passphrase if you haven't entered it, and aren't using an agent
<dobey> i don't know anyone in #ubuntu would have told you to come here to ask about that. but #ubuntu is the general help channel for ubuntu
<shorty40hands> i asked there and they told me its a question for here i dont know i just know that coc wont give me the option to enter the passphrase  and as far as agent are you refrencing  what decrypts the email that shows me the message to copy and paste?
<dobey> i'm referring to the gnome-keyring or gpg-agent, as you can have the keyring remember the passphrase and gpg will automatically use that, rather than prompting
<arosales> I am looking at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/beta.html#specification but I don't see a clear way to get blueprint dependency tree information from the API, is this exposed?
<shorty40hands> ok so i need to make the keyring not remember so it will prompt
<arosales> when dep trees get large they become unreadable so I was looking for an alternative method to get this information.
<dobey> so if it's not prompting, you either are doing that, or have some other problem with gpg. but it's not a launchpad issue. i don't know what the "coc app" is that you keep referring to, either.
<shorty40hands> coc signing assistant
<shorty40hands> is the app
<dobey> shorty40hands: yes, i don't know what it is
<dobey> i have never heard of it or seen anything about it
<shorty40hands> its in software manager and several forums point to it
<dobey> shorty40hands: so for problems with it, you should probably ask whoever wrote it about your problem, or file a bug against it
<shorty40hands> ok thanks for the help
<dobey> arosales: i don't think there is any way to really manage blueprints via the api
<arosales> dobey, ok. Any suggestion on getting at the dependency tree information in a different manner?
<dobey> arosales: what does "dependency tree information" mean with regards to specs exactly?
<dobey> blueprints don't have dependencies
<arosales> dobey, sorry I am talking about building a dependency tree in launchpad blueprints via the "Add Dependency" link
<arosales> dobey, for example the Dependency Tree in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-servercloud-overview
<arosales> is quite on readable and I can't zoom in on it since it is not a svg
<dobey> arosales: i don't see an "Add dependency" link there
<arosales> dobey, may be cause you don't have a access to edit Ubuntu BPs.
<arosales> dobey, but if you look at a blueprint of a project that you are a driver for or maintainer you should see the link.
<dobey> arosales: i don't see it on blueprints for projects i own either
<arosales> dobey, are you the driver or maintainer for the project?
<arosales> owning is not sufficient in this context, I think
<dobey> yes
<arosales> dobey, and you don't see "Add Dependency" link?
<dobey> oh, i see it now. it's at the bottom and rather inconsequential
<dobey> i don't think there is any other reasonable way to get that information though.
<arosales> btw, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-servercloud-overview should load for any viewer to see an example of an unwieldy dep tree
<arosales> dobey, ah ok :-/
<arosales> dobey, thanks for the reply
<dobey> there's basically no api for blueprints; only thing you can do is link a branch, really
<arosales> dobey, ok. Thanks for the information.
<iBelieve> Is there any way to search for bugs that were either reported by or assigned to a certain user? I basically need a way to OR (not AND) field.assignee and field.bug_reporter. I'm trying to come up with a URL to show bugs involving a user (fixing bug #1086825)
<ubot5> bug 1086825 in Contributor Console "Can't easily access bug reports I'm involved in" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086825
<dobey> iBelieve: you want a URL on launchpad? or you're using the API?
<iBelieve> dobey, I'm going to open a web page, so I need to end up with a URL. But I am using the Python Launchpad API, so I could use that too.
<dobey> iBelieve: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~/ shows all related bugs by default.
<dobey> subscribed, reported, assigned, etc…
<dobey> if you want ONLY the assigned/reported bugs, you'll have to do 2 searches with the API, and combine the set, i think
<iBelieve> dobey, would having to do 2 searches also apply to bugs in a certain package also?
<dobey> iBelieve: yes
<dobey> the searchBugs() method is the same across the board i think. only difference is what you get if you don't pass any arguments to refine the search
<dobey> anyway, i'm back to being away now
#launchpad 2013-05-21
<TheLordOfTime> what's the average wait-time for a dput upload to a ppa to be picked up and dropped into the queue?
<mwhudson> TheLordOfTime: the process that picks them up runs as a */5 cron i believe
<mwhudson> TheLordOfTime: so the average wait time is 2.5 minutes i guess :)
<TheLordOfTime> so, if I don't see a... nevermind.
<TheLordOfTime> it just got picked up
 * TheLordOfTime got the email just now
<mwhudson> TheLordOfTime: the other rule of thumb is that it gets picked up around the time you start to wonder if it ever will :)
<TheLordOfTime> mwhudson:  that's an unspoken rule of the internet :P
<mwhudson> a watched pot never boils & all that
<TheLordOfTime> :p
<TheLordOfTime> whoopsies
<TheLordOfTime> and apparently i uploaded a package to a PPA that DIDN'T include the patch I meant to include xD
<TheLordOfTime> WHOOPS!
<Daviey> Hi, this user is reporting that they are still getting bug mail for a deactivated account.  Could it be resolved please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rustx-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<Daviey> thanks
<czajkowski> Daviey: hmm interesting
<czajkowski> Daviey: that account isn't deactivated either
<wgrant> Daviey: That account isn't deactivated. THey logged back in and reactivated it.
<wgrant> Twice.
<Daviey> *boggle*
<Daviey> wgrant: ok, thanks.
<Daviey> ( & czajkowski )
<rustx> is there somebody here taking care of the launchpad accounts I could talk with ?
<czajkowski> rustx: either myself or wgrant or StevenK what's up
<czajkowski> rustx: I assume https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rustx-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount is the account in question
<rustx> yup
<czajkowski> rustx: ok so go to you lp page and click edit details there please.
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<rustx> ok
<czajkowski> then click on deactivate your account which will bring you to https://launchpad.net/~/+deactivate-account
<czajkowski> doing that actually deactivates the account
<czajkowski> if you keep logging in again you will reactivate it
<czajkowski> and then we're back at square one again
<rustx> czajkowski: ok, i got it
<rustx> complete removal is not possible ?
<czajkowski> no
<rustx> ok
<czajkowski> we keep the account for historic purposes for bugs and mail etc
<rustx> i know what i will do then
<rustx> and comment removal ? possible ?
<rustx> talk about mine, of course
<czajkowski> rustx: you want us to remove all of your comments on bugs? again that does tend to make a bug look rather odd
<czajkowski> and not show the true history of a bug
<czajkowski> so we wouldn't really do that
<rustx> ok
<rustx> i got it
<rustx> thank you for you replies
<czajkowski> np
<Laney> How do I get to be able to link an Ubuntu package's bugs to upstream? By registering a project for it?
<Laney> (do we have support for code.google.com there?)
<wgrant> Laney: Yes, you need to register a project. But Google Code is not supported.
<Laney> righto
<Fudge> hi, my user ID on LP is fudge, can I change when I publish a package so my real name appears or only my Launchpad ID
<Fudge> kind of cant find where such an option would be changed :D
<maxb> Fudge: Both LP ID and full name are displayed in most contexts in the UI, you'll need to give more context
<Fudge> maxb no problem, in our PPA, next to the packages has Fudge instead of my name.
<maxb> Can you give a link to an example page?
<wgrant> Fudge: That page only ever shows the Launchpad ID
<wgrant> For layout reasons
<Fudge> wgrant  I dont suppose you can cahnge ID easily :D
<wgrant> You'd have to delete your PPAs first
<Fudge> all good, thanks mate
<geser> wgrant: could you take a look on the armhf builder "heka" please (or let someone take a look). It had several chroot failures lately (mainly when building for saucy and some raring PPAs)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: hey.. I'm getting a bunch of 503 errors when trying to view branch files right now.. Not sure if your still the one to ping with issues?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ok I'll ask ops as nobody in maintence is around
<czajkowski> cjohnston: branch link
<czajkowski> did you get an oops id
<cjohnston> No oops.. multiple branches.. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files  https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/qa-dashboard/eventstat-urls/files
<cjohnston> its now been > 5 minutes.. and I also just got instead of a 503 what seems to be almost a 'custom 503'
<cjohnston> I wasn't sure if due to the time I should just ping ops since they are sprinting
<czajkowski> gnuoy: you about?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mthaddon is finding them working
<czajkowski> and no other issues reported.
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it seems back up for me now as well.
<cjohnston> ty
<josepht> I'm having trouble pushing to LP. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687205/
<josepht> er, bazaar.launchpad.net
<josepht> czajkowski: any ideas? ^^
<czajkowski> mgz: ello you about
<mgz> hey hey
<mgz> czajkowski: alas not
<czajkowski> mgz: too late now
<mgz> well, clearly I am, I'm just guessing your next question :)
<czajkowski> mgz: can you help josepht with his issue please
<czajkowski> 16:13 < josepht> I'm having trouble pushing to LP. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687205/
<czajkowski> 16:13 < josepht> er, bazaar.launchpad.net
<mgz> looks like a seriously borked net connection...
<mgz> hm, searching for "bad mac" doesn't give useful results :)
<mgz> anyway, something is corrupting his tcp stream and breaking ssh, needs to talk to isp probably
<czajkowski> mgz: cheers
<josepht> mgz, czajkowski: thanks, I'm detangling my network now. :)
<mgz> josepht: I take it just a branch over http from launchpad works? (eg, `bzr branch http://launchpad.net/`)
<josepht> mgz: yes it does
<jaypipes> anybody know if it's possible to mark a project on launchpad as not have code associated with it?
<dobey> jaypipes: anyone can create a branch for any project on launchpad, so no, not really. you can simply not create a branch or specify any code for it. maybe you can change the config to "not hosted on launchpad"
<ricotz> wgrant, hello, maybe you could take a look at this and figure out what was going wrong here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/4596196 -- the (quite long) build was successful but the upload failed
<wgrant> ricotz: That's an internal Launchpad connection failure. A retry will work.
<wgrant> A bit unfortunate that it hit such a long build :/
<ricotz> wgrant, hmm, i see, the problem here is that it needs to pick a proper builder too (as you might remember)
<ricotz> so this build is definitely lost then?
<wgrant> Yes
<ricotz> ok :\, thanks
#launchpad 2013-05-22
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m trying to register on launchpad but i do not receive a confirmation email and when i m trying to log in it say "Your page was stale."
<wgrant> troulouliou_dev: That usually means that your browser isn't sending a Referer header.
<troulouliou_dev> wgrant, ha right it is disable here thanks !!
<troulouliou_dev> wgrant, bugtrack is mixed for ubuntu / mint ?
<wgrant> troulouliou_dev: No, Mint is a separate project with a separate bug tracker
<wgrant> The Ubuntu bug tracker is not for Mint bugs
<troulouliou_dev> wgrant, ok
<Terry_Guo> Hi, I just successfully packaged my source and uploaded them into Launchpad. They did get successfully built and published. The .org.tar.bz2 file is also uploaded. Now I made some changes to my source, what command should I use to repackage the source? I used "dpkg-buildpackage -sa -S", and then "dput ppa:/xxxx  yyy_source.change". The problem is that the .org.tar.bz2 file will be uploaded...
<Terry_Guo> ...again. It is quite annoying. What should I do to just upload the necessary files? Thanks.
<StevenK> Terry_Guo: -sa is the problem
<StevenK> -sa says to include always
<wgrant> -sa means "include the orig tarball always"
<wgrant> The only thing it does is exactly what you're asking it to not do :)
<Terry_Guo> So I should just use "dpkg-buildpackage -S"??
<wgrant> Yes
<Terry_Guo> OK. Thank you.
<Terry_Guo> I once misunderstood that "-sa" means sign my files. How silly I am. Thank you guys.
<StevenK> Terry_Guo: It signs by default, there are two options to stop it doing so
<Terry_Guo> Yes. I am reading the manual again.
<ricotz> czajkowski, hi :)
<czajkowski> ricotz: what's up
<ricotz> yesterday an upload of a successful build timed-out and i am fearing it will happen again with that try https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/4596196
<ricotz> czajkowski, wgrant seems to be aware of such an internal time-out
<czajkowski> yes I read the scroll back
<ricotz> it seems to be like that now for over half an hours
<ricotz> and i am hoping it won't fail again
<ricotz> czajkowski, i just wanted to point you there maybe it can be debugged somehow
<czajkowski> ricotz: nobody is around I'm afraid right now
<ricotz> czajkowski, no worries, thank you
<marcoceppi> So, I updated a daily recipe, requested another build and fo this error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140463202/upload_466117_log.txt I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<marcoceppi> s/fo/got
<czajkowski> cjwatson: have you ever seen an error like marcoceppi is getting before?
<czajkowski> cjwatson: sprry for ping but StevenK and wgrant are not on
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: I think I figured it out, I bumped the revision in the recipe link and it seem to have accepted that
<czajkowski> ah ok if you'd had a ppa before and deleted it and need to reupload
<czajkowski> you need to increase the version number
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: right, which is what these recipe things do apparently. The version was slightly cryptic but made sense after a bit more poking
<cjwatson> czajkowski: I have very little experience with recipes, sorry
<czajkowski> cjwatson: np thanks
<ricotz> czajkowski, marcoceppi, the source package itself is already present and one can't upload a new *different* tarball
<ricotz> the recipe created a new tarball, but that exactly revision was already uploaded to the target ppa and maybe even already built
<marcoceppi> ricotz czajkowski thanks for the help/clarification
<rockstar> losa ping?
<rockstar> Apparently mthaddon or mew are the guys I need.
<wedgwood> rockstar: what's that you say?
<wedgwood> (wedgwood=mew)
<rockstar> wedgwood, hello sir
<rockstar> I am looking to get the mailman pickle file of of the ~openstack mailing list so we can migrate away.
<wedgwood> rockstar: Aha. I think I can do that for you.
<rockstar> wedgwood, the -infra team got a pickle from flacoste when he was still engineering manager, so I assume that's *way* old. :)
<wedgwood> rockstar: I don't expect that there's anything in that file that would be considered sensitive information, but as it is a convenient list of thousands of OpenStack users' email addresses, I'd feel a bit more comfortable handing it over to one of that team's administrators
<rockstar> wedgwood, okay. Lemme get someone to make me an administrator. :)
<rockstar> wedgwood, the due diligence is completed and I am an admin of that team.
<wedgwood> rockstar: OK, just sorting out some sanitization of the file.
<rockstar> wedgwood, okay, great.
<sebbu> hi
<sebbu> is/will launchpad be able to crosscompile & package for other distributions/systems ?
<wedgwood> rockstar: ok, that's in the mail
<rockstar> wedgwood, thank you kindly!
<wedgwood> rockstar: or so I thought...
<marcoceppi> So, I'm back to breaking things. Trying to request a build for a recipe and I'm getting "You have exceeded today&#x27;s quota for ubuntu saucy." Is there anyway to squeak by this just one time?
<dobey> marcoceppi: request the build as a different user
<marcoceppi> dobey: ah, thanks. I'll have someone else on the team do that for me
<dobey> i don't know of any other way. and i've complained about the recipe build request quota a fair bit ;)
<sebbu> what is the current limit ?
<sebbu> i'll soon be trying to set up automated build for at least one of my project, so i may try quite a few
<dobey> sebbu: it's like 5 per day or something small
<dobey> sebbu: if you want to set up a recipe, you can use "bzr dailydeb recipe.txt" to build the source package locally, and pbuilder or sbuilder to test build it in a clean chroot
<sebbu> I don't have the same distribution @home
<sebbu> all i have is a debian7 & a win7 ^^
<ScottK> sebbu: The Debian debbootstrap knows about Ubuntu.  You can do it fine on a Debian system.
<dobey> yeah. and if you use a service like s3 or whatever, you can spin up an ubuntu or debian instance to do it on as well
<sebbu> don't have any service like s3
<semiosis> the build time estimates are ridiculous. right after upload, said it would start building in 6 hours. an hour later, it said 7 hours.  now 7 hours since upload, says 3 hours.
<semiosis> why even bother to have an estimate
#launchpad 2013-05-23
<dobey> semiosis: the estimate isn't constant. it changes, and if more higher priority builds go into the queue, the lower priorty builds get delayed longer
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> why would LP send mail to one of my addresses that's NOT the preferred contact e-mail?
<wgrant> dobey: It would usually only send ML email to non-preferred addresses, and only when you've told it to send to that address.
<wgrant> What's the specific case?
<dobey> oh, actually, nevermind. i know what it is
<dobey> bot mail for a different account that goes to an alias.
<wgrant> Aha
<ScottK> wgrant: How goes the package sync problem?
<StevenK> We're deploying the fix now
<StevenK> So along as wgrant has the FF in place, the run after the deploy should be fine
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Terry_Guo> Hi there, The Launchpad PPA administrator just enabled armhf for my ppa. What change do I need for my source package? Do I need to re-upload them?
<wgrant> Terry_Guo: You'll need to upload a new version, yes
<wgrant> Bu no source changes are required
<wgrant> Any new uploads in that PPA will get armhf builds
<Terry_Guo> For the Architecture in debian/control file, what term should I use? Is it ok to just use "any"?
<wgrant> Terry_Guo: any's the normal choice, yeah
<wgrant> That means build on anything available
<Terry_Guo> OK. Got it. Thank you.
<Henne91> Hey! Is there somebody who has appropriate priviliges to handle spam?
<czajkowski> Henne91: yes
<czajkowski> Henne91: or file a question and it will be looked at
<Henne91> Could you please take care of the the following user account: https://launchpad.net/~caohongsheng
<czajkowski> well he's not spamming for starters, he is changing the status
<czajkowski> on one bug
<czajkowski> or are there other bugs affected?
<czajkowski> Henne91: ?
<Henne91> no, but the change didn't make any sense and the user is not in any teams or anything so assume it is a generic account
<czajkowski> Henne91: indeeed
<czajkowski> but others did the same on the same bug and mpt just asked them to stop
<czajkowski> we don't go about deleting accounts when users make a mistake
<Henne91> yes, but the change was made after mpt asked them to stop. Well, I just thought it might not be a real user since there hasn't been any activity besides this change. Nevertheless, probably you are right. He didn't do any spamming or anything else besides that so we should be fine.
<czajkowski> indeed plus mpt warned someone back in 2012 and it;s not the same person
<czajkowski> i've emailed them instead
<czajkowski> a nicer approach than deleting an account
<Henne91> ok, sound good to me ;-)
<Henne91> thanks for your help
<czajkowski> np
<asac> ho ... say, is there a trick how i can find all the packages/projects where i explicitely subscribed to "all" bugmail?
<czajkowski> asac: there is https://launchpad.net/~/+structural-subscriptions  which might help
<asac> czajkowski: i lke that. .. unfortunately doens't give me ubuntu package bug subscriptions
<asac> just upstreawm
<asac> wait
<asac> i think its actually not true
<asac> czajkowski: the other class of mail i get seems to be out of being member of a team... i guess there is not much i can but leave such team?
<czajkowski> asac: indeed team mail is up to the settings on the tem.
<asac> kk thx
<KombuchaKip> For some reason, the message catalog (.pot) of my project apparently is marked as "untranslated". What am I doing wrong, or is there a way to mark it as already translated? https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya
<dobey> KombuchaKip: translated where?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Well that's just it. The .pot catalogue itself doesn't need to be translated because it's already in the project's native language (English).
<KombuchaKip> dobey: That's why I don't understand why Launchpad lists it as fully untranslated.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya
<dobey> KombuchaKip: because it isn't translated into any other langauges
<dobey> KombuchaKip: en_CA is not the default language of gettext (or POSIX)
<KombuchaKip> dobey: But it's listed as "English (Canada)"
<KombuchaKip> dobey: So what should I do?
<dobey> KombuchaKip: nothing. there isn't a problem
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Well why is it that when I click on it, it asks for translations of each string?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya/trunk/+pots/viking-extractor/en_CA/+translate
<dobey> KombuchaKip: because none of the translations have been reviewed
<KombuchaKip> dobey: How do I mark it as fully reviewed?
<dobey> KombuchaKip: each string has to be reviewed individually
<KombuchaKip> dobey: That doesn't make any sense.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: I don't want to translate it because there is nothing to translate to. It's the message catalogue (.pot), not a .po.
<dobey> KombuchaKip: the en_CA translation exists there because someone offered to translate your thing into en_CA, and has submitted some of the translations on the web site
<KombuchaKip> dobey: But the message catalogue is already written in en_CA?
<dobey> no it's not
<KombuchaKip> dobey: So it doesn't make sense.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: It says that https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya
<KombuchaKip> "English (Canada)"
<dobey> that's the only language anyone has translated any strings into, yes
<KombuchaKip> dobey: But there *wasn't* a translation. That's what I keep saying. It's the original catalogue.
<dobey> there are at least 2 strings which show possible translations which could be accepted
<KombuchaKip> dobey: That doesn't make any sense. How can something need translation into itself?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Why does a complete and .pot en_CA message catalogue need translation into en_CA?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: It's already in the project's native language.
<dobey> the .pot is not en_CA
<dobey> the .pot is POSIX C
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Why does Launchpad flag it as English (Canada)?
<dobey> even if you choose to put en_CA strings in it (or german)
<dobey> KombuchaKip: it doesn't
<KombuchaKip> dobey: https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya
<KombuchaKip> dobey: "English (Canada)"
<dobey> *sigh*
<dobey> https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya/trunk/+templates
<dobey> that is the .pot
<KombuchaKip> dobey: So how do I specify that it is already in en_CA?
<dobey> you don't, because it's not
<KombuchaKip> dobey: ...
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Just take that last question and reword it in such a way that it's meaningful to what you know I'm trying to ask.
<dobey> you can ignore the "English (Canada)" translation if you wish. or you can accept the suggested translations, and merge the .po back into your source tree as the en_CA.po, and add it to the LINGUAS file
<KombuchaKip> dobey: So what you're saying is I need a .pot and a .po which contain redundant information, even though the project's native strings are written already in en_CA?
<Gwaihir> hello everyone, not sure what happened, but I cannot access this page in Launchpad: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups it says that the page is private... first time I see that, on that page...
<dobey> no, i'm saying the .pot is supposed to be POSIX C (en_US), and then translated into everything else. and yes, sometimes, that results in redundant strings (or you can just not translate them, in those cases)
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Is there no way to set the default locale to something other than an ameriocentric locale?
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: I'll poke wgrant or StevenK when they come online in an hour
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> I can see it which isn;t helping things
<czajkowski> so am wondering was something private put in there
<czajkowski> but it's not jumping out at me
<dobey> KombuchaKip: i don't know what you mean by "set the default locale" you can do whatever you want in terms of writing your own code obviously. but that doesn't change the POSIX standard
<KombuchaKip> dobey: I'd prefer to not have to maintain two files, .pot and a .po when the contents are identical. It just seems silly.
<dobey> KombuchaKip: well you don't have to maintain them. you aren't maintaining them now. so i don't know why you're assuming you have to start
<KombuchaKip> dobey: What?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: If I have to create a en_CA.po file, then I do.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: And it's the same contents as the .pot.
<dobey> KombuchaKip: even translation to non-english languages may result in redundant strings in the translations. en_US, en_CA, en_GB, etc aren't special in that case
<dobey> KombuchaKip: you don't have to create an en_CA.po file. nobody said you do
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Well in this case they are because for this program probably everything will be the same.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: But I don't want Launchpad listing a separate "English (Canada)" translation that needs review. It seems silly.
<dobey> KombuchaKip: then just ignore it
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Also, can you link me to something that confirms the .pot is always in en_US locale?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: It's a bug and should be fixed.
<dobey> it's not a bug
<KombuchaKip> dobey: It's definitely a bug. Anyways, can you link me?
<dobey> i'm not a database of links, so i'd have to find one first.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Thanks. I have to run, but I'll leave my client idling in case you manage to find it. I'd like to read more about that.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Is there any way to mark the "English (Canada)" translation on Launchpad as fully translated without having to go through every entry one at a time?
<dobey> not that i know of, no
<KombuchaKip> dobey: And if I have to do it one at a time, I can't see what I'm suppose to click on.
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: can you help KombuchaKip out
<KombuchaKip> czajkowski: Thanks a lot.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: So I basically have to copy and paste every entry? There's over a hundred of them. Surely there's got to be a better way.
<dobey> no, why would you copy and paste them?
<czajkowski> KombuchaKip: you know there is a translations irc channel
<czajkowski> KombuchaKip: #ubuntu-translator
<czajkowski> KombuchaKip: #ubuntu-translators
<dobey> anyway, there's a little icon next to "English" for each entry, and clicking it automatically puts the string into the submission entry field
<dobey> but if you really don't want to bother with an en_CA translation, then don't. just ignore it. problem solved. whether it says translated or not on that one launchpad page is irrelevant
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Is there any way for it to click the copy button for every entry?
<KombuchaKip> dobey: After I click copy on a bunch of entries and go save, it still says translation is 0 % complete...
<dobey> install greasemonkey or something in your browser, and write a bit of javascript to do it for you? i don't know. #ubuntu-translators would probably be a better place to ask for help on doing translations, as czajkowski mentioned
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Thanks, but I think I'll pass on greasemonkey because, as I said, even after copying, it still doesn't acknowledge the updated translations.
<KombuchaKip> dobey: Oh wait, nevermind, it is now. There's just a latency in LP updating it.
#launchpad 2013-05-24
<psusi> bug #138958 seems to have a database consistency error.. it shows it is tasked on klibc, but the activity log shows that it was taksed on ntfs-3g, and never changed to klibc
<ubot5> bug 138958 in klibc (Ubuntu) "ntfs-3g cannot use mount from klibc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138958
<wgrant> psusi: That bug is ancient
<wgrant> Its target was probably changed before target changes were logged in the activity log
<psusi> ahh
<maxb> Huh, weird. I tried to copy-with-binaries a superseded source package, and it failed with "contains expired files" .... which would be perfectly normal except that LP is still letting me download all of those files!??
<wgrant> maxb: It'll only list files that aren't expired
<maxb> Hm, a recent-ish change?
<czajkowski> wgrant: Gwaihir was having issues yesterday with https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups  saying it's private, which has never happepened himbefore.
<wgrant> maxb: No, pretty much forever.
<wgrant> czajkowski: Probably a private project.
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, hey, yep, it still says so...
<wgrant> Yeah
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: ello I didn't forget about you
<maxb> I still recall a time when it listed expired files as non-links
<czajkowski> wgrant: should we have private translations though
<wgrant> Gwaihir: Does it work now?
<wgrant> czajkowski: No, but the translation group selector is still there for misguided private project owners to play with
<Gwaihir> wgrant, yep, works now
<Gwaihir> wgrant, thanks
<czajkowski> wgrant: naughty owners!
<wgrant> maxb: Long long ago
<maxb> Also, the package in question has all of its original downloadable files there, so I don't think any are expired - or they are in some halfway limbo state
<wgrant> maxb: Which package?
<maxb> mercurial-ppa/releases mercurial 2.5.4-0ppa1
<wgrant> maxb: Ah
<wgrant> I remember now
<wgrant> The copier forbids copies of any condemned file
<wgrant> It can take a few days after condemnation for the file to actually be deleted
<maxb> I did think it a bit bizarre that the files were still there at all given they were superseded over two weeks ago
<wgrant> maxb: Binaries become eligible for expiry once they've not been published anywhere for a week
<wgrant> Then there's a further stay of execution before the files are actually removed
<wgrant> Just in case something has gone terribly wrong
<maxb> How long is the extra delay, ooi?
<wgrant> A week, I think
<maxb> hm
<wgrant> + the two expiration scripts only run daily
<wgrant> So you have probably up to 16 days
<maxb> That's quite a large window in which the files are present but un-resurrectable by copy
<wgrant> Certainly.
<maxb> Hm. raring's curl distrusts launchpadlibrarian.net's SSL certificate
<mpt> czajkowski, can you do changes of team ownership?
<czajkowski> mpt: if it's not registry no
<mpt> czajkowski, okay. Can anyone?
<czajkowski> mpt: webops
<mpt> ok, ta
<theneb> Hi all, is there a version of launchpad that can be used on private servers?
<dobey> not really, no
<dobey> and also, that's a better question for #launchpad-dev
<dobey> this channel is more about help with the launchpad.net instance
<theneb> Okay, thanks for the pointer :)
#launchpad 2013-05-25
<KombuchaKip> When I go to my LP translations page, I see "Russian" is listed under Translation for trunk, but then disappears after a second or two. <https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya>
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: It shows only your preferred languages my default. You can show Russian again by clicking "View all languages"
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I'm an idiot. Thanks.
<wgrant> The list can get slightly large on well-translated projects
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Fair enough. Is there any way to set my translation catalogue template to be identified as en_CA already so that I don't have to provide a redundant en_CA.po?
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I see there is a 'Language' header field <https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/Header-Entry.html> but I don't know how to set it.
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: POTs are always C
<wgrant> It's impossible to make them en_CA, because they are defined to be C
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: By C, you mean en_US?
<wgrant> The POSIX locale.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Which is en_US?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: Not specifically, but it's usually treated as such.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks.
<wgrant> Pretty much everything treats C as en_US and lots of software probably makes assumes around that, so doing otherwise would be rather inadvisable.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Fair enough.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I am using AM_GNU_GETTEXT macro. I can't figure out how to set the CHARSET to utf-8 automatically when my .pot is generated each time with update-po target. Do you know how to do this, perchance?
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I'm fairly new to i18n / autotools / launchpad translation integration.
<wgrant> I only know the Launchpad side of translations, unfortunately.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: It's ok. Thanks anyways.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: How does Launchpad register new translation catalogues with a project? Do I simply commit a new lang.po file into the repository for my project and it automatically sees that and makes it available for translation?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya will always show the user's preferred languages, so they can create a new translation themselves.
<wgrant> eg. I see en_AU and en_GB there, despite there being no existing translation
<wgrant> But if you have somethig to work from, adding an en_AU.po to the branch will work
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Ok.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: So in theory I shouldn't need to manually add any files to my tree in order for someone else to perform a translation on LP which can then be merged into my brach automatically?
<KombuchaKip> *branch
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: Exactly
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: So I should just delete these .po files I was creating as stubs.
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> Launchpad will autocreate them the first time a user translates a string in a new language
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Right on. So if I have someone who wants to translate into language X for my project, what is the best URL to send them to?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> As long as they have their preferred languages configured in either LP or their browser/OS
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: How do I add an additional template to here? <https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya/trunk/+templates>
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Or does it happen automatically when LP detects that I commit a new .pot file?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: In most cases it should work automatically
<wgrant> If you're not using bzr imports then you can go to https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya/trunk and do a tarball import
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Ok, I imagine I just have to wait for it to refresh.
<wgrant> But since you're using bzr it should be automatic
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Fair enough. Thanks.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Appreciate the help.
<wgrant> https://translations.launchpad.net/avaneya/trunk/+imports
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: You can see there that the pot imports are approved and in the queue
<KombuchaKip> Right.
<wgrant> 2013-05-25 02:21:33 INFO    Importing: Template "vlr" in Avaneya trunk
<wgrant> 2013-05-25 02:21:39 INFO    Importing: Template "viking-extractor" in Avaneya trunk
<wgrant> 2013-05-25 02:21:44 INFO    Import requests completed.
<wgrant> It should autodetect and import the translations within 15 minutes or so
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks a lot.
<wgrant> np
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Here's a question for you. How can I test a ru.po translation? I don't speak Russian, but I installed language-pack-{ru,base} and then ran LANG=ru hello, but it's still in English.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I tried rebooting as well.
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: You'll want to set LANGUAGE and LC_ALL
<wgrant> And possibly LANG
<wgrant> eg. LANGUAGE=en_RU:ru LANG=ru_RU LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Ok, let me give it a try.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Ok, there we go. hello works. =)
<wgrant> Er, s/en/ru/
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Do I need to have language-pack-ru installed in order to do this, or is the .mo Russian file hello came with not enough?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: You need to have the ru_RU.UTF-8 locale generated, which you can do without language-pack-ru by running 'sudo locale-gen ru'
<wgrant> But installing language-pack-ru gives you translations for Ubuntu and automatically generates those locales
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks
<wgrant> So it's usually the way to go
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: Setting LANGUAGE=ru_RU:ru is probably sufficient for testing
<wgrant> It should override LANG and LC_ALL, I think
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks. Why is it ru_RU:ru and not just ru_RU?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: Good point, ru_RU or just ru should work
<KombuchaKip> KombuchaKip: Thank you.
<wgrant> I'm used to using en_AU:en, because it's a priority list
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Right.
<wgrant> it'll try to use en_AU first, but if there's no en_AU message then it'll fall back to the default en locale
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Right. Makes sense.
<saiarcot895> Is there a particular reason many PPA builder machines are disabled during the weekends?
<TheLordOfTime> there's no way to get a builder for debian on a ppa is there?
<TheLordOfTime> (probably not)
#launchpad 2013-05-26
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> I just want to ask whats up with your build servers
<gotwig> the build time of my packages is unbelievable high
<gotwig> about 14 hours
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders they are busy and have a very large amount of jobs in the queue.
<dobey> PPAs are popular, it turns out.
<TheLordOfTime> gotwig:  normal lagtime
<TheLordOfTime> i once had to wait 26 hours for a build :P
<TheLordOfTime> dobey:  yeah they are, any plans on expanding the build farm?
<gotwig> there are smart boys, which build a whole OS with PPA's
<KombuchaKip> How can I set certain members of my project team so that when they submit translations they don't have to go through a review process, but are automatically accepted?
<marko-_-> Hi. I would like to post some serious bugs happening on ubuntu 13.04 but i need some help. I want to do it professionally and offer as much of the information i can so it will be fixed quick
<tsimpson> marko-_-: just use the ubuntu-bug tool from an Ubuntu install and it should collect all the needed information for you automatically
<marko-_-> tsimpson, what if wireless does work, but not as it should? Will it collect the information?
#launchpad 2014-05-19
<mvo> I seem to be unable to retarget my merge proposal for unity-scope-click - oops id is 54ee3f59041d9fc2fccac7206734d5d1 . is there a workaround or any other tip how I can re-target to lp:unity-scope-click/devel in  https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity-scope-click/get-language-base-exceptions/+merge/220001  ?
<wgrant> mvo: How did you attempt to retarget it?
<wgrant> You'd normally have to delete and recreate it.
<mvo> wgrant: oh, sorry. I clicked on "resubmit" with a different target. I will delete/create then
<wgrant> Ah, that should work, hm.
<mvo> wgrant: no worries, delete/create again worked now :) thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> mvo: that was a timeout, FWIW, so it's possible retrying would've worked anyway ...
<mvo> cjwatson: I tried ~5 times in various intervals including one before and after lunch :)
<wgrant> mvo: Ah, your branch name was bad.
<wgrant> So it tried to do a search, which timed out.
<mvo> wgrant: aha, that explains it
<wgrant> It's /trunk, not /devel
<mvo> wgrant: oh? I wanted to target  lp:unity-scope-click/devel
<wgrant> You specified ~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/devel, but it's trunk, not devel
<wgrant> The alias is lp:unity-scope-click/devel
<wgrant> lp:unity-scope-click, in fact
<wgrant> Oh
<cjwatson> Right, don't be misled by the practice in click and mir and a few others
<wgrant> lp:unity-scope-click/devel is another branch entirely
<cjwatson> Not everything uses the devel series
<wgrant> lp:~unity-team/unity-scope-click/devel
<wgrant> So there's trunk and devel separately.
<cjwatson> The projects that don't mind CI Train taking over their changelog entirely and making up its own version numbers just use a single trunk
<mvo> wgrant: thanks again, now I understand why I was confused and why LP timed out in the search
<wgrant> Well, the timeout is a bug.
<wgrant> But it'll only fall back to searching if the given name doesn't exist.
<mvo> yeah, I didn't noticed that it was a different branch entirely
<compholio> wgrant: would you mind looking into why https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git isn't updating?
<dobey> hmm, i guess i'll have to wait a few more hours to get some more direct help with a very weird issue i'm having on lp
<dobey> "Constraint not satisfied" is certainly an interestingly uninformative error
<czajkowski> dobey: at least wgrant will be up soon
<dobey> i think i need to just file a bug actually. i think i understand /why/ the UI is being all weird now, but the UI is being all weird.
<dobey> of course, it might not get fixed :-/
<czajkowski> if the UI is being weird chances are mpt has already filed a bug :)
<czajkowski> and it's waiting to be fixed
<czajkowski> dobey: also evening how's things?
<dobey> evening :)
<dobey> things are hectic as always :P
<czajkowski> dobey: what are you working on these days ?
<dobey> click scope
<wgrant> dobey: You haven't specified what the very weird issue is.
<ehoover> wgrant: would you mind looking to see why https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git isn't updating?
<wgrant> ehoover: Looking
<wgrant> ehoover: Fixed.
<ehoover> wgrant: sweet, thank you
#launchpad 2014-05-20
<YokoZar> Is "heat" considered secret information for private bugs?
<wgrant> YokoZar: The very existence of a private bug is secret.
<wgrant> As it reveals the bug's target.
<YokoZar> Good point.
<wgrant> You can't traverse to a bug that you can't see, but even if you could all you'd be able to see is the id and the fact that it's private.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: /!\ Launchpad offline 06:00 - 06:30 UTC /!\ | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Launchpad will be going offline in 5 minutes for up to half an hour, while we upgrade our database servers.
<Aaruni|bunweb> help
<Aaruni|bunweb> https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/grub
<Abhijeet> Hi, I am facing some issue with Launchpad.
<wgrant> See the topic
<Aaruni|bunweb> sorry
<Abhijeet> While I try to open launchpad, it give me ERROR : Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Aaruni|bunweb> uhh, wgrant, isn't 6:30 UTC long gone, or yet to come ?
<Aaruni|bunweb> around 12 hours
<Aaruni|bunweb> ?
<wgrant> It's in about 5 minutes...
<Aaruni|bunweb> isn't 6:30 UTC 12:00 AM IST ?
<Aaruni|bunweb> its gonna be 12:00 PM IST in 5 minutes
<wgrant> India is a few hours east of the UK
<wgrant> So it's a few hours ahead of the UK, not behind.
<Aaruni|bunweb> which means, my time converter is screwed up
<Aaruni|bunweb> wgrant: thanks :)
<Logan_> Aaruni|bunweb: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=6%3A30+UTC+to+IST
<Aaruni|bunweb> Logan_: :/ it says 12:00 AM too..  http://www.wolframalpha.com/share/clip?f=d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427eiddmn29qdg
<Logan_> maybe it assumed 6:30 PM?
<Aaruni|bunweb> cjwatson: there ? is your GRUB 2.0 for precise safe to use ?
<Aaruni|bunweb> Logan_: hopefully.
<Logan_> it assumed AM on my end, but that might be because it's currently 2:28 AM here
<Logan_> try it with 6:30 AM UTC explicitly
<wgrant> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=06%3A30%20UTC%20to%20IST
<wgrant> 06:30 UTC works
<Logan_> ah, that pesky zero
<Aaruni|bunweb> hmm, never thought that '0' would make the difference
<wgrant> You wouldn't think so
<wgrant> I'm also not sure why anybody would every use 12 hour time and UTC simultaneously
<wgrant> But I guess there are weird people in the world.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> LP is back.
<Aaruni|bunweb> 12 hours time, and mentioning timezone are mutually exclusive ?
<jj995> is there anyway to check dput ppa... status besides the response email? if I mistakenly did a dput while LP was down, should I re-run the dput?
<jj995> nevermind, my first ppa finally just got accepted :)
<Aaruni|bunweb> well, my issue is resolved.
<Aaruni|bunweb> byt
<Aaruni|bunweb> &bye
<Aaruni|bunweb> *bye
#launchpad 2014-05-21
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: /!\ Launchpad offline 06:00 - 06:30 UTC /!\ | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Launchpad will be offline for up to half an hour in a couple of minutes, for further database upgrades.
<wgrant> Anyone taking bets on how many people will fail to read the first few characters of the topic tonight? :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<xnox> wgrant: but topic didn't change....
<cjohnston> xnox: yes it did
<xnox> oh, hm znc didn't play it back to me, but it is in the full log. my bad.
<xnox> getting OOPS-9eac7715de4db27debca922aac23c033 when trying to create a chain of three MPs with pre-requisites...
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9eac7715de4db27debca922aac23c033
#launchpad 2014-05-22
<mark06> I have set up export branch for translation but it hasn't been updated yet, why?
<mark06> https://translations.launchpad.net/pidgin-rs/trunk/+translations
<mark06> it's been more than one day and nothing went to lp:pidgin-rs/translations yet, why?
<hyperreal> When I try to dput my package to my ppa, it says "no valid OpenPGP data found," "the signature could not be verified," and "no signature on <package>.changes."  I'm new to packaging and this is my first time trying to upload to ppa.  Is the *.changes file the correct one to dput to my ppa?  I've already configure all the gpg and launchpad stuff.
<dobey> hyperreal: yes. but the source package must be signed. you may need to pass the -k option to debuild to specify what key to use
<dobey> mark06: if translators haven't made any translations of the project yet, then those translations won't be exported and committed to your branch
<hyperreal> dobey: thanks!
<mark06> dobey: Launchpad formats the po files differently, so the format-only diff will be mixed with true translation diff
<mark06> dobey: I want to commit first the format change, for making the translations diff only an actual translation diff
<mark06> dobey: so if I do one single translation as example, will everything get committed or only the po file I have changed?
<dobey> mark06: i don't understand what you mean by "format-only diff" or "translation diff"
<mark06> dobey: source code formatting, e.g. brak lines at 80
<mark06> *break
<dobey> mark06: unless you're changing strings that are marked for translation, change the source code itself will have no impact on the translations in launchpad
<mark06> one diff example is that LP likes to break urls to nextline, while gettext doesn't seem to care if the url is split to next line
<mark06> dobey: I'm sorry, I don't know why you are implying that I want to change source code. I want to export current translation (same content but different code formatting) to the target branch, so I merge them and get rid of useless formatting diffs mixed with actual content-change diffs in next merges...
<dobey> because you're talking about changing code formatting
<mark06> ok, I hope I have explained better now
<mark06> so what's the solution
<dobey> no, i don't understand at all what you're asking
<dobey> if there are new translations in launchpad, and translations are configured to be exported directly to a branch, then they will be committed to that branch. it happens once per day
<dobey> anyway, i have to go
<mark06> rosetta is deleting original copyright from imported po files, how to fix it?
#launchpad 2014-05-23
<jcw4> is karma down?
<jcw4> is this the right channel to ask about karma?
<lukestuts> Hello - is there anyone here who can tell me about private/commercial PPA hosting on launchpad?
<rbasak> lukestuts: I hope somebody comes along to help you, but if not, https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial lists commercial@launchpad.net - HTH.
<lukestuts> rbasak: Thanks, that is what I was looking for
<tgm4883> Did someone forget to change the supported status of 12.10? The API is still reporting it as supported
<dobey> it is still supported
<tgm4883> It is? I thought it just ended like last week
<tgm4883> May 16th
<dobey> oh, so it did
<tgm4883> We have a graphic that gets generated from that info, so it's currently wrong http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<dobey> i was thinking 13.10
<tgm4883> dobey: should I file a bug?
<dobey> possibly. it seems i can still request recipe builds for it, and shouldn't be able to
<tgm4883> dobey: where is the launchpad project on launchpad?
<dobey> launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgm4883> somehow I probably should have known that
<dobey> yeah i was tempted to just reply "launchpad" to troll a bit :)
<tgm4883> Ok, bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1322743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322743 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad API thinks 12.10 is still supported" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> Depending on where LP is pulling the data, it might actually be a bug for the Ubuntu project since 12.10 is listed as supported there as well  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal
<dobey> oh cool
<dobey> i think i fixed it
<dobey> tgm4883: can you verify if it's fixed via the API?
<tgm4883> dobey: yep, looks obsolete now :)
<tgm4883> Thanks dobey
<dobey> sure
<cjwatson> dobey: Did you consult with infinity before doing that?  He was deliberately not closing it out in LP yet because he was going to land a final kernel.
<cjwatson> dobey: In general please don't update Ubuntu series statuses without checking with us ...
<dobey> cjwatson: oh. didn't know, sorry. ok
<dobey> cjwatson: i'll change it back
#launchpad 2014-05-24
<cjwatson> dobey: thanks
<saiarcot895> Shouldn't someone change https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal to Obsolete?
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: Adam's planning to release one last kernel for it, since most of the work has already been done.  It's remaining open until that's done.
<koirikivi> connection issues? :)
#launchpad 2014-05-25
<brainwash> is the karma calculation script broken?
<brainwash> "... karma has expired."
<jj995> I just upgraded my ppa package version and it shows on launchpad, yet when I run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install my-package" it shows "my-package is already the newest version" -- is there a time delay in upgrades working?
#launchpad 2015-05-18
<ki7mt> Hello All, not sure if anyone is around as it's the wknd but, I want to create a BZR repo on LP where a 2 or 3 person admin team can merge to the trunk while others must provide merge proposals. Is this considered the "Decentralised with shared main line" and if so, how to I establish the trunk for the team ?
<teward> ki7mt: i think you'd push the brand new branch to lp:~teamname/project/branchname but don't quote me on that
<ki7mt> teward, Ok, thanks, that's what I thought after reading a bit on LP. Would this main branch be created in the Team, or the project owned by the team ?
<wgrant> ki7mt: The team that owns the branch are the only people who can write to the branch.
<teward> ^
<wgrant> For a small project, that team often owns the project as a whole too.
<teward> that too
<wgrant> But they can be unrelated teams or people if you desire.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, thanks. As it stands now, it is a small team, only 5 or 6, but there's the main project, then the documentation project.
<ki7mt> and oth have teams.
<ki7mt> .. both ..
<ki7mt> So if I wanted and bzr brans url of say: lp:<project-name>  .. I would init that on my local machine, make my commits, then push the initial brach up that way?
<wgrant> Yep. You always create the branch locally, then push it to Launchpad -- it'll automatically create the remote branch if it doesn't already exist.
<ki7mt> Ok, cool, now that won't include my ~username in the URL thought right?
<ki7mt> That's the main thing Im trying to avoid, is having my ~ki7mt username in the url
<ki7mt> Or any of the team members ~username for that matter.
<teward> if you push to lp:~teamname instead of lp:~username it should be bound to that team
<teward> but keep in mind commit logs
<teward> (they will show who committed changes, iirc)
<wgrant> A project branch always has a URL of the form lp:~owner/project/branch, but if it's the official project trunk it also gets the URL lp:project.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Yes, that I am trying to establish at the moment, the official project trunk
<wgrant> If you push directly to lp:project and it doesn't exist yet, it'll automatically be created as lp:~your-username/project/trunk, and only you can write to it. But you can then hit "Change details" on that page to change the owner to the team so they can all write to it.
<teward> wgrant: if they push to lp:~teamname/project/branch that'll have the team name as ownership, right?
<wgrant> Right, but then you'd have to set the default manually (using the "Configure project branch" link on the project's homepage)
<teward> right
<teward> i think the goal of ki7mt is to get the branch itself to be team owned, not lp:~your-username
<wgrant> Sure
<teward> so that manual step would be needed :)
<wgrant> A manual step is needed either way.
<teward> indeed.
<ki7mt> Ok, so I psuch a branch:  lp:~teamname/project/branch .. then go to the home page, and Configure project branch and set it to the team ?
<wgrant> Set it to ~teamname/project/branch
<ki7mt> Ok I think I got this sorted out :-) ..
<ki7mt> Now if I balls this up, how can I remove that branch ?
<teward> wgrant: the Lucid series is 'closed' now on Launchpad for bugs, right?
<ki7mt> 10.04 yeah, I got a lod of bug close message no long ago I know that
<teward> ki7mt: yeah i did too for packages in my radar directly, but it's still a question out there :p
<teward> just a prereq question for my next one xD
<ki7mt> Anyways, Im gonna go try out this push to LP ..
<teward> and whether there were any substantial API changes for mass searching for all bugs in a specific target series in the Ubuntu project and closing and commenting about EOL stuff :)
<ki7mt> Thanks for all your help
<wgrant> teward: Support for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ended on April 30.
<wgrant> Searching, closing and commenting has been doable on the API since about 2007.
<teward> wgrant: i have a script i used... what, several months ago, I think... to mass close remaining Karmic bugs but meh
<teward> my question is whether the api changed substantially or not
<teward> lemme go dig it up, i think it's on a usb stick somewhere...
<wgrant> No, that part of it is in 1.0 and hasn't changed at all.
<teward> cool
<teward> lol i found a karmic bug that's still alive XD
<teward> and still a current issue xD
<ki7mt> Another question, when I create my local branch first, does it take on the trunk, branches and tags like SVN or should the first branch name just be the app or manual name ?
<ki7mt> Bascially I want to follow the ubuntu-manual setup: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<wgrant> ki7mt: Your initial branch would usually just be named trunk.
<wgrant> Why do you want to follow that?
<wgrant> ubuntu-manual has a fairly complex setup which isn't really warranted for a small project.
<ki7mt> Ok :-) .. what would you recommend, Im very much open to options here :-)
<wgrant> ki7mt: I don't know what your project is doing, so it's difficult to advise. https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases describes the model.
<wgrant> ubuntu-manual has a series corresponding to each Ubuntu series, but that's only useful if you're maintaining multiple lines of stable releases.
<wgrant> eg. releaseing 0.1.2 after 0.2 is out.
<ki7mt> Yes, this will be doing that also, but it's following the LTS releases only.
<ki7mt> The main project is a desktop integrate or a custom version of Mate / LXDE ..
<ki7mt> Adn the Manual will follow those releases
<wgrant> Ah.
<ki7mt> releases beaing, 14.04, 16.04 and so on, with updates only on the point releases.
<wgrant> So in that case you probably don't want a trunk series or branch at all -- you'll want to rename the existing trunk series to whatever the current series is called on the main project, and call the branch the same thing.
<ki7mt> At the moment, we dont have anything in the repo, that's where Im at now, setting that portion up.
<ki7mt> And the main project is called c4c-desktop ..
<ki7mt> The guy that started it created a personal style branch in the c4c-project, that needs to be fixed, and it has user-name and a trunk
<ki7mt> in the url .. which we dont really want that.
<ki7mt> here's what he done so far: https://launchpad.net/c4c-desktop
<wgrant> ki7mt: You can just push a new branch and make it team-owned, or you can get the existing branch owner to make that one team-owned.
<ki7mt> Is there a way to remove the old branch once we have the new team owend branch setup ?
<wgrant> Sure, the branch's owner can delete it.
<ki7mt> Ok, cool as they added a ton of binary media in there and it's huge already :-)
<wgrant> Heh, never a good start.
<ki7mt> Huge as in, GB huge
<ki7mt> Im fairly well verese in Git and SVN, but to be honest here, I've not done whole lot of team and project work on LP, so, appreciate your patients here.
<ki7mt> In any case, I think I have a direction to head in, thanks for all the help wgrant and teward
<wgrant> Great.
<mwhudson> what is the expected time between a build finishing and me being able to upgrade to it these days?
<mwhudson> (in a ppa)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Within 20 minutes.
<mwhudson> ok
<ki7mt> Hello All, yet another question. I have another project that I imported code from a SF Git repo. On the code Tab of the project, there is a message that states a refresh will happen in about 5hrs or so. Is this a constant feature or does it stop at some point?
<wgrant> ki7mt: Code imports refresh regularly as long as no errors occur.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, thanks.
<alkisg> Is it possible to push to imported branches? If so, what happens then, changes get overwritten at the next sync?
<alkisg> I tried with https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging and I got: "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-75159440:///~alkisg/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport "
<alkisg> ...not sure if that's the expected result, or if I did something wrong...
<wgrant> alkisg: No, you can't write to an imported branch.
<alkisg> Thank you wgrant
<wgrant> You can push the modified version up to a different branch, however.
<alkisg> Gotcha, will do that
<wgrant> Launchpad will be offline for a few moments in about five minutes for a database upgrade.
<cjwatson> Launchpad qastaging/staging will be offline for about ten minutes shortly for hardware maintenance.
<elfy> wgrant: re gmx.co.uk and launchpad - been in contact with them - last thing and seemingly the only thing that I will get from them contains this line "Please ask the admin of the domain to contact directly our postmaster so they can fix the issue: http://postmaster.gmx.com/en/ "
<bdmurray> cjwatson: when might 17503 get rolled out?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: It's being rolled out at the moment.
<cjwatson> I was going to tell you when it was done :-)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Ah, thanks!
<cjwatson> bdmurray: That's deployed now.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<mpt> What is “paddev.net” and why is it showing up in Google search results?
<mpt> Specifically, I just came across <https://bugs.dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1355093>
<ki7mt> wow, I did not know that adding blueprints to a project would add so much Karma :-) .. mine is x4 up from yesterday :-)
<cjwatson> mpt: The non-production instances of Launchpad are gradually moving there so that they can't get hold of production cookies and suchlike.
<cjwatson> dogfood has been there for a year or two, and git.qastaging.paddev.net was created there.
<mpt> Ah, ok
<mpt> I wonder if there’s a way to NOINDEX the whole domain
<ki7mt> I just saw a message about Launchpad and the use if Git rather than BZR .. is the available to the general public? If so, can someone post a link to the setup and usage docs?
<ki7mt> .. is this available ..
<ki7mt> NVM, I found it: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<ki7mt> Hi another question. I pushed a Git repo up to my project that did not have a trunk focus previously. How to change the Development Focus to the Git Master branch rather than the bzr trunk series ?
<dobey> if it's possible, i guess it would be obvious in the edit page for the trunk series on the project
<cjwatson> ki7mt: The interaction between development focus and git repositories is someting we're still working out.
<cjwatson> ki7mt: Which project is this?
<dobey> so i guess it's not :)
<cjwatson> dobey: Not that simple.
<cjwatson> Development focus is actually an inapplicable concept because it's per-series ...
<ki7mt> Project: https://launchpad.net/jtsdk
<cjwatson> ki7mt: Right, so you've already done the correct thing per our model, which is to make that repository be the "default" repository for the project.
<cjwatson> ki7mt: We'll be improving the UI soon to take account of that in more places, and to let you say that you prefer git for this project.
<ki7mt> I thinkso, yes, I was folling the Code/Git LP instructions.
<ki7mt> cjwatson, Im in no rush on this, as I'm pulling it from SF anyway, but thought I'd give it a shot.
<cjwatson> ki7mt: So just leave that as it is and the UI should gradually get better for you. :-)
<ki7mt> Ok thank you.
<cjwatson> per-series> I phrased that badly, I mean that the development focus for a project *is* a project series, and a project series may have a default branch associated with it.  But that model doesn't quite work for git because you normally want to keep lots of branches in a single repository instead.
<dobey> well, it works i think if you just consider each series to be a "fork" repository a-la github, right?
<cjwatson> That works in theory but isn't actually what one generally wants to do.
<cjwatson> So that's not how our model is constructed.
<dobey> if i create some changes to merge into an upstream git project on LP, it's roughtly the same, no?
<cjwatson> Forks are much more sensibly applied to a contributing user's fork of a project.
<cjwatson> But series default branches are much more like branches within the project's default repository.
<cjwatson> Project series are used for things like long-lived maintenance branches of a project (the canonical original example back in 2004 was Apache 1.3 vs. 2.0, IIRC), and if you look at say any GNOME repository on git.gnome.org people are not creating fork repositories for maintenance branches.
<dobey> right
<cjwatson> So we can do per-user forks, but they don't map to series.
<dobey> well git.gnome.org is not managed as a gneeral code hosting thing where lots of people contribute to lots of random projects, either
<cjwatson> Sure, but per-series fork repositories just *do not make sense*
<cjwatson> So we're not doing them
<cjwatson> You *can* do things that way but it isn't the natural git workflow
<cjwatson> And the goal of hosting git on Launchpad does not include unnecessarily crowbarring it into bzr ways of thinking
<dobey> well, it makes sense to create a fork where the default checked out branch is for the associated series branch for the default respository of the project
<cjwatson> It might make sense for a series to be able to designate a particular branch in the project's default repository, yes
<cjwatson> I don't know how useful that would be, and it's not in the model today
<cjwatson> But it could be added
<dobey> i think it makes sense for maintenance work and bug tracking
<dobey> but *shrug* :)
<cjwatson> You can still do that, it's just that LP wouldn't tell you which branch is the default, that's all
<mgw> I'm having difficulty uploading to my PPA
<mgw> I'm getting a failure email after uploading
<wgrant> What does the failure email say?
<mgw> "Unable to identify .... in launchpad"
<mgw> where .. is "Me <me@my-laptop>"
<wgrant> Your changelog is misformatted, I suspect.
<ali1234> sounds like somehting to do with pgp keys
<wgrant> No.
<mgw> yes, it does sound like a gpg issue
<mgw> but my key appears correctly with my email host when I list keys
<wgrant> The end of the latest changelog entry in debian/changelog must contain a valid email address.
<mgw> and I'm specifying that key with the -k option to backportpackage
<wgrant> You can override the address that dch uses by default using the DEBMAIL environment variable.
<mgw> ah, ok
<mgw> thanks
<mgw> that explains it
<ali1234> doesn't it also have to match the pgp key though?
<mgw> how long should it take to show up on LP after I upload?
<mgw> I matched DEBEMAIL to my gpg key this time
<ali1234> a few minutes to show up after you get a success email, and then a few hours before it actually builds
<mgw> it's showing up now -- thanks!
<wgrant> A few hours?
<wgrant> Normally a minute or so, though at the moment perhaps 20 minutes.
<ali1234> where a few = 2, in my experience
<wgrant> When was that experience?
<ali1234> 2014-12-12
<wgrant> Ah, that was a long long time ago.
<wgrant> The queue is more than ten minutes deep for about an hour a day now, and then it barely exceeds an hour.
<mgw> looks like i just got a time machine
<mgw> :-)
<mgw> thanks again!
#launchpad 2015-05-19
<kroq-gar78> Hello, does Launchpad support using native Git repos for build recipes (i.e. without importing the repos into bazaar)?
<dobey> not yet
<dobey> further integration with launchpad for git repos is still being worked on
<kroq-gar78> dobey, sound good
<cjwatson> Yup, not in the current batch of work but it'll probably be in the next couple of months.
<kroq-gar78> sounds good. One project I've been working on used submodules at one point in Git, so I couldn't import it into bzr at the time. Does bzr support subtrees, or is that still in progress?
<cjwatson> That's unlikely to happen.
<cjwatson> Overwhelmingly likely that we'll do git mirroring and recipes first ...
<cjwatson> (Neither is especially hard; mirroring is basically just some extra bits in the database and some kind of import job; recipes just involve writing a more-or-less-compatible replacement for bzr-builder)
<cjwatson> But git submodules -> bzr would be a bunch of fundamental thinking about how to round-trip it, and very probably extensions to bzr that we simply aren't staffed for any more.
<cjwatson> So I can see how it might look as though doing it within the existing import-into-bzr framework might be easier, but actually it's the other way round.
<cjwatson> (You can certainly run your own manual import if you can hack it up to work, but then any automation of that is up to you)
<cjwatson> Current priorities for git support are fixing up a bunch of stuff we cut corners on in the initial deployment, and adding support for webhooks (not really git-specific but that's a major use case)
<kroq-gar78> Ah, I understand - seems like a good plan to me. I'll look into manually importing stuff for now, but thanks for the response!
#launchpad 2015-05-20
<ironhoof> "I couldn't find answers anywhere else is it possible to go back to package? 13.350.1-0ubuntu2 from 15.200-0ubuntu0.3 MAY 19's update
<wgrant> ironhoof: We're missing a bit of context here. Which package are you talking about, and where did you get it?
<ironhoof> I accidently install flgrx-update I ment to keep it on the static driver, and it broke functionality I needed.
<ironhoof> Older program that used a feature of the older driver.
<wgrant> ironhoof: This isn't an Ubuntu support channel, so you probably want #ubuntu.
<wgrant> But if you're running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 'sudo apt-get install fglrx/trusty fglrx-core/trusty' might work for the downgrade.
<wgrant> If the new driver has caused regressions for you, you should report a bug using 'ubuntu-bug fglrx'
<ironhoof> Yea I did try #ubuntu, and they tried, but no one could figure it out. I will have to try that been at fixing it for a long time now. Appreaciate it.
#launchpad 2015-05-21
<wgrant> Launchpad will shortly be offline for up to 15 minutes while we upgrade a file server.
<wgrant> (read-only access is still possible if you open a private browser window)
<dpm> hi wgrant, is there a known issue with LP, or is it down for maintenance? I'm trying to add a bug task and keep getting a 502 error, and adding tags does not seem to work, either
<wgrant> dpm: Heh
<wgrant> 15:12:22           wgrant | Launchpad will shortly be offline for up to 15 minutes while we upgrade a file server.
<wgrant> 15:21:16           wgrant | (read-only access is still possible if you open a private browser window)
<wgrant> 15:21:26              --> | dpm (~dpm@ubuntu/member/dpm) has joined #launchpad
<wgrant> dpm: It's back now.
<dpm> I guess it was all bad timing, then :)
<dpm> thanks, trying it again
<mpt> Is there a page equivalent to <https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu> for merge proposals?
<mpt> …Via the PatchPilot pages I find <https://code.launchpad.net/bzr/+merges>, which suggests that <https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+merges> should exist, but it doesn’t
<wgrant> mpt: There is not.
<wgrant> It would be unusably large.
<wgrant> And not perform acceptably.
<mpt> <https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu> lists a batch of over half a million branches in <10 seconds … There are fewer merge proposals than there are branches, right? :-)
<wgrant> Databases don't quite work that way.
<wgrant> It would require significant work to optimise the million row join to be acceptable.
<wgrant> It may be something that's valuable with the new Git-based UDD.
<mpt> Would Git make the database operation easier? Or just start from a small enough count that optimization wasn’t so daunting?
<wgrant> Git-based UDD would be viable enough to justify the effort of making Distribution:+activereviews practical.
<wgrant> Bazaar-based UDD is not.
<wgrant> We anticipate that Git-based UDD will be usable, and used, for all packages, at which point it makes sense to make the experience great.
<mpt> Oh, I didn’t realize that Bazaar UDD isn’t used for all packages
<wgrant> Bazaar-based UDD tends to work fine for a package until someone uses it.
<wgrant> Then it usually stops working for that package.
<wgrant> It can't be used for many interesting packages.
<cjwatson> Yeah, honestly at this point Bazaar-based UDD is worse than useless.
<cjwatson> Because it is a seductive trap that leads people to believe that it's overall worthwhile, until they waste time finding out that it's not.
<cjwatson> But just about enough people manage to sort of struggle along with it that we need to replace it properly rather than just decommissioning it unilaterally.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<cjwatson> Unfortunately development documentation authors decided to go with idealism rather than realism, and so the docs advocate a mode of operation that isn't useful for anything non-trivial.
<mpt> So … Would it be useful to report a bug for a distribution +merges page, or would it get lost in the ocean?
<cjwatson> I don't hugely mind, but it will definitely have to be put on the shelf for at least months, since Git-based UDD is as yet only at initial planning stages.  (Although the likely software to make it go already exists in Debian.)
<cjwatson> Polishing around initially cut corners, webhooks, mirroring, recipes are ahead of it in the queue right now.
<pkern> cjwatson: You mean Ian's project as its base?
<cjwatson> pkern: Indeed, subject to Ubuntu people checking it out.
<cjwatson> pkern: (Last I checked it was still not entirely as good friends with 3.0 (quilt) as it probably ought to be.)
<cjwatson> But dgit is already mostly a more reliable package-import than package-import itself ever was ...
<pkern> cjwatson: It's Perl.
<pkern> That stunned me a bit.
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<pkern> Yeah, I have different constraints at work and people would throw things at me. ;)
<pkern> I'm also planning to import everything so I should also look at that stuff soonish.
<cjwatson> For this purpose, design-level resiliency is a lot more important than choice of implementation language.
<pkern> Yeah, I know.
<pkern> Except that I cannot actually run Perl, hence that doesn't help me.
<cjwatson> Ah, cut-down system?
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> when I try to log in launchpad, I'm told that I'm a bot. Even though I can't be 100% certain, I'm quite sure I'm not a bot
<DamienCassou> Can somebody help me login please?
<wgrant> DamienCassou: Submit a support request using the Support link at the bottom of the error page.
<wgrant> I'll take your word for it that you're not a bot :)
<DamienCassou> thanks!
<brendand_> hi - would like change the name of the project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-tests
<wgrant> brendand_: File a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<DalekSec> It's safe to presume https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1084403 isn't getting fixed soon, right?  (If so, I need to setup a workaround, if not I can simply wait.)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> DalekSec: Indeed; we don't have anyone working on that, and git mirroring + recipes will almost certainly be implemented before anything's done about that bug (if ever).
<DalekSec> Alright, new question then.  Can you guess it? :P
<cjwatson> DalekSec: In the meantime, as Jelmer suggests, occasionally running manual exports/imports is a reasonable workaround.
<cjwatson> DalekSec: We'll hopefully have native git mirroring/recipes going in about two or three months, at a guess.
<cjwatson> (Very roughly; neither is started yet.)
<cjwatson> DalekSec: Hopefully something in there answered your new question. ;-)
<DalekSec> Sure, roughly works just fine for me, at least gives me an idea.  Yes, thanks very much cjwatson!
<whit> hello! I'm trying to clone lp:charm-helpers like so: git clone git+ssh://whitmo@git.launchpad.net/charm-helpers chlp
<whit> I think from https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git this should work
<whit> but I get this error
<whit> fatal: remote error: Could not translate 'charm-helpers'.
<whit> what am I doing wrong here?
<whit> is this the wrong place to ask questions?
<dobey> whit: does lp:charm-helpers actually have a git?
<dobey> whit: you can't checkout code that's in bzr, using git in that way
<whit> dobey: so support is not bidirectional :/
<dobey> no it's not
<whit> ok... so if I have a bzr branch I've imported to git and I want to get changes back to the upstream in bzr
<whit> is there a good workflow for this?
<dobey> i guess the bzr plug-in to git would have to provide someway to push changes to a remote bzr branch
<dobey> but that has nothing to do with launchpad itself
<whit> my charmhelpers repo does is initialized for git and bzr, should be ok
<dobey> i don't know anything about using bzr within git. i'd suggest asking whoever wrote the plug-in for git to support bzr
<blr> whit: you're just a bit early! I suspect most canonical projects like charmhelpers will move to git in the near future :)
<whit> blr, so if I were to say convince the charmhelpers maintainers to move over to git, what would that entail?
<whit> and what would the ramification be?
<whit> is bidirectional support planned?
<blr> whit: that may be a decision that juju as a whole needs to make, I can't say with any certainty.
<blr> whit: not at the moment no, although you're certainly not the first to ask for it.
<dobey> bidirectional support would not be fun
<dobey> so i wouldn't expect it to ever exist
<cjwatson> whit: Bidirectional support isn't planned at this point, no.  We don't have serious version control system expertise on the team, and it would definitely involve that.
<cjwatson> You could run imports yourself in one direction or the other if you wanted, or even use Launchpad's own git->bzr import facility.  It would probably be necessary to mark merge proposals as merged manually on one side or the other, though.
<cjwatson> whit: Also, the way the world is going, we rather suspect most projects are just going to want to end up on git; it's not clear how much sense it makes to invest quite a lot of effort in what would be a fairly short-term transitional option for most projects.
 * whit nods
<cjwatson> whit: For charmhelpers, I guess that projects that embed it generally just take copies anyway, so it shouldn't have too many downstream implications apart from updating the scripts that refresh copies of things?
<whit> we are moving away from vendoring due to a variety of issues
<cjwatson> whit: Yeah, but for now
<whit> yeah, true
<cjwatson> whit: For charms in general, at least internal to Canonical we'd want mojo/codetree to have git support first, though bzr imports could perhaps serve as a stopgap
<cjwatson> whit: Other things to think about: do you have/need a merge robot (tarmac is being worked on but not ready yet)?  You might want to do a mass import of all the existing unmerged branches, and we should probably suggest some scripts for that in migration docs although it's pretty tricky to fully automate in general.  And probably other things ...  You can certainly run an import as basically a read-only thing for a while until you have ...
<cjwatson> ... everything sorted out, the way that we're currently doing for Launchpad itself
<cjwatson> whit: And any CI facilities you have, of course
#launchpad 2015-05-22
<kerneloopz> so the Launchpad server seems to be having issues at the moment
<kerneloopz> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<wgrant> Yeah, should be back in a moment, one of our database servers seems to have decided to have a nap...
<wgrant> kerneloopz: Should be fixed.
<wgrant> Let me know if you see any more issues.
<kerneloopz> yep, it's nice now
<kerneloopz> thanks for waking up the database
<wgrant> Nope, that DB is still dead, just told the app to not talk to it any more...
<kerneloopz> the website is working fine for me
<jpds>  /12
<saiarcot895> It looks like sbuild is now being used for building packages. Will alternatives be considered in building (--resolve-alternatives or something)?
<StevenK> saiarcot895: sbuild has been used for building packages since Soyuz was added ...
<StevenK> It's probably a more recent sbuild now
<saiarcot895> That would explain it. The boxes weren't there in previous build logs on Launchpad.
<cjwatson> --resolve-alternatives> Yeah, fixing that now.
<igalic> hello happy people o/~
<igalic> yesterday I updated two of my ppas, and the packages are showing up in the new version: https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/ubuntu/trafficserver-ppa
<dobey> ok
<cjwatson> igalic: Your link line is in the wrong order.  -lssl -lcrypto need to come after the reference to ../../lib/wccp/libwccp.a, since that latter library itself refers to libcrypto.
<igalic> O_o
<igalic> oh, i didn't realize the build *failed*
<cjwatson> This has been true since about Ubuntu 11.04.  https://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking#Only_link_with_needed_libraries
<igalic> *nod*
<cjwatson> Or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<igalic> I thought we had tests for that, apparently, i was wrong.
<igalic> cjwatson: thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> np
<igalic>  https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/TS-3632 - now to fix it :)
<igalic> o/~ thanks again
#launchpad 2015-05-23
<Ablu> Hello. I followed https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading to upload a new version of my ppa. The upload went without errors. But I do not see the uploaded package anywhere? Shouldn't it be pending for build somewhere?
<wgrant> Ablu: Which PPA?
<Ablu> wgrant: ah sorry: https://launchpad.net/~mapeditor.org/+archive/ubuntu/tiled
<Ablu> I uploaded a 0.12.2 build
<wgrant> Ablu: What was the command you uesd to upload it?
<Ablu> http://sprunge.us/TSbP
<Ablu> eh
<Ablu> i missed the destination....
<wgrant> Yeah, uploading to Debian isn't going to get it very close to your PPA :)
<Ablu> hm. now i get:
<Ablu> ~/ppa/tiled $ dput ppa:mapeditor.org/tiled tiled_0.12.2-1_source.changes
<Ablu> No host ppa:mapeditor.org/tiled found in config
<wgrant> Debian's /etc/dput.cf probably doesn't have a destination pre-configured for Launchpad PPAs.
<wgrant> [ppa]
<wgrant> fqdn   = ppa.launchpad.net
<wgrant> method   = ftp
<wgrant> incoming  = ~%(ppa)s
<wgrant> login   = anonymous
<wgrant> Put that in your ~/.dput.cf
<Ablu> ok... this is fedora. thatm ight explain it
<Ablu> thanks
<wgrant> Oh, I assumed Debian from the dput default.
<Ablu> wgrant: hm. the error stays
<wgrant> Ablu: It may be that your version of dput doesn't support the : variable expansion syntax.
<wgrant> Which version of dput are you using?
<Ablu> wgrant: dput 0.9.6
<wgrant> If it doesn't support variables you'll need to add a section specific to your PPA.
<Ablu> wgrant: yep that seem to do the trick
<Ablu> wgrant: where can i see the build now? :)
<wgrant> Ablu: Nowhere, because you signed it with a key that isn't associated with your Launchpad account.
<Ablu> uhhh
<wgrant> pub  2048R/971DDA82 2012-02-03 Erik Schilling <ablu.erikschilling@googlemail.com>
<wgrant> Is the only one that LP knows about
<Ablu> hm. i no longer have that key on this machine. I will add my new one
<wgrant> In fact, I don't see CECFA1C9 on the keyservers at all.
<Ablu> wgrant: i just uploaded it. do i need to upload it to a specific server or is gpg --send-keys enough?
<wgrant> Ablu: Launchpad uses keyserver.ubuntu.com, which syncs with the main SKS network, but I don't know whether your gpg's default keyserver is in the network.
<wgrant> And it will take some time to replicate.
<wgrant> I'd give it --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com for expediency.
<Ablu> heh. it took a while until i was able to enter the key fingerprint into the add gpg form. now i got the mail and when i click the link in there it tells me that it cannot find the fingerprint again :P
<wgrant> Ah, give it a couple of minutes to settle down, perhaps.
<wgrant> The internal keyservers may be slightly out of sync.
<wgrant> Might also work if you submit a few times.
<Ablu> wgrant: would i have been able to figure out that i was using the wrong key somehow on my own btw?
<Ablu> The upload did not trigger any error
<wgrant> Ablu: No, that's the one case which we can't notify you about, because the person we email is the signer.
<wgrant> We can't just trust any old email address in an unauthenticated FTP upload.
<wgrant> The general rule is that if you don't get an email after 10 minutes you probably didn't sign it with something that LP knows about.
<Ablu> wgrant: allright. I am now having some other issues specific to my ppa package. But I should be able to resolve those on my own :)
<wgrant> Ablu: Yeah, in this case your changelog is wrong.
<Ablu> thanks a lot for the quick help! Have a nice (long?) weekend
<wgrant> You've specified unstable, a Debian release.
<Ablu> yeah i copied it from debian
<wgrant> But it needs to be an Ubuntu release (eg. trusty).
<wgrant> And no, I'm in Australia, no holiday on Monday :)
<Ablu> is there a trick to build this for all ubuntu releases btw? I always ended up doing search / replace for all the versions i want to build
<Ablu> ah. too bad ;)
<wsnipex> hi. it seems as dependency resolution for ppa builds is broken when multiple alternatives for build deps are given.
<wsnipex> it seems launchpad (or sbuild) now only tries to use the first alternative build dep
<wgrant> wsnipex: An upgrade last week means it'll only consider the first package in each alternate relation. That should be fixed on Monday.
<wsnipex> wgrant, ok, thanks. thats exactly the issue I was seeing
<pmjdebruijn> did the ppa build farm get an update recently?
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207282472/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.darktable_1%3A1.6.6%2B77~g872761a-0pmjdebruijn1~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pmjdebruijn> I have build failing using dependancies I've been building for a while now
<pmjdebruijn> it would seem libgphoto2-6-dev | libgphoto2-2-dev isn't being resolved properly
<cjwatson> pmjdebruijn: Yes, a fix for that is queued for another rollout next week.
<cjwatson> pmjdebruijn: We upgraded across about 10 years of sbuild development, and missed a little bit.
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> thanks
<cjwatson> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<cjwatson> We'll probably go through and bulk-retry dep-waits after the rollout.
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> any clue whether it would be early or late next week?
<pmjdebruijn> tentatively :)
<cjwatson> Hopefully early, seeing as it's a regression.
<pmjdebruijn> that would be much appreciated
<cjwatson> I put the ticket in on Friday for our sysadmins to upgrade the staging builders.  I'll be off on Monday since it's a public holiday, but will push it on Tuesday if it's not done by then.
<pmjdebruijn> awesome
#launchpad 2016-05-23
<lukey> How can i download Code from launchpad?
<lukey> without bzr
<HeOS> Hello! I want to add new comment to the following bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/fuel/+bug/1584694), but I can't do it, because I see a popup window with the following error: "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.".
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1584694 in Fuel for OpenStack "SSH connection to srv-98.bud.infra.mirantis.net is dropped after 2-3 minutes." [Medium,In progress]
<HeOS> What should I do add my comment?
<cjwatson> HeOS: We have some occasional load spikes like that that we haven't fully tracked down yet, but they normally go away fairly quickly.  Wait a bit and try again.
<HeOS> cjwatson, great thanks. :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's the usual thing where an UPDATE of Bug.date_last_updated takes >5 seconds for no good reason
<frecel> hello
<nacc> frecel: what's your API question? :)
<dobey> konnichiwa
<frecel> is there a way to get all bugs that are tagged to a specific project through the api?
<frecel> I would like to for example get all bugs that are tagged with "xenial"
<frecel> nacc: I've been playing with python3-launchpadlib for a couple of hours yesterday and I couldn't figure it out
<nacc> frecel: i just wrote / am writing an application to use the same, so let me see if ic an help :)
<dobey> sure
<nacc> frecel: maybe given a series, you could iterate over its searchTasks results?
<dobey> searchTasks(tags=) on a project, project_group, or distribution
<frecel> dobey: what's the difference between a bug and a bug task?
<sergiusens> wgrant cjwatson hi, question, I can't seem to be able to create a 2.10 milestone, it errors out telling me that 2.1 already exists (notice missing 0 at the end)
<dobey> frecel: a bug is a collection of tasks
<dobey> a bug can have tasks for multiple projects/distributions for example
<sergiusens> hmm, but 2.10 does show up now
<frecel> alright I'm going to try that
<frecel> thanks guys
<frecel> or gals
<cjwatson> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restful/+bug/581748
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 581748 in Launchpad itself "10.10 milestone name corrupted in JS: 10.1" [Low,In progress]
<cjwatson> I tried to fix that a while back and everything was terrible
<sergiusens> cjwatson thanks. It was created anyways so not really blocked :-)
#launchpad 2016-05-24
<free> wgrant: hey there, around?
<wgrant> free: Hi
<free> wgrant: hi, I was wondering if you noticed this txlongpoll MP from a while back https://code.launchpad.net/~free.ekanayaka/txlongpoll/fast-rabbit-reset/+merge/278287
<wgrant> free: I didn't. Let me see.
<free> wgrant: cheers
<wgrant> free: There's no better solution for that OptimisingTestSuite hack in __init__.py?
<free> wgrant: not if we want to avoid to create a specialised test runner
<free> wgrant: or introduce runner-specific idioms
<wgrant> free: Isn't that already runner-specific, by patching testtools.run?
<wgrant> I might be slightly more comfortable with a custom entrypoint, but surely there's a better way :(
<free> wgrant: testtools.run by itself is not test-runner specific, afaict
<free> wgrant: testools is unittest.TestCase compatible
<wgrant> free: But isn't testtools.run the testtools testrunner?
<wgrant> lifeless: Maybe you have suggestions on the best way to do this :)
<free> wgrant: yeah that's true, I think I have been running tests with a different runner and it was working because atm there's no assumption on the runner. But subclassing the testtools runner and making it mandatory sounds fine
<free> wgrant: there is probably going to be a bit of annoyance for supporting subunit output, so I think I'll need to grow the branch a bit and basically create a subclass of testtools' runner that also handles subunit output. That's essentially what I meant above
<free> wgrant: also looking better, at the moment my reading is that we don't really use testtools.run at all, since the check target in Makefile calls "bin/testpy -m subunit/run -- discover" and bin/testpy just sets sys.path. So we use the subunit runner.
<wgrant> Yeah, I ignored the makefile because the buildout seems to have bitrotten somewhat.
<free> wgrant: yeah, I guess that's the reason why just ran the tests with a random runner, which worked fine iirc (now looking again)
<free> wgrant: "make check" seems to work fine in trunk actually, except for some spurious output that my branch fixes
<wgrant> free: Branch looks fine apart from that. I'll see if Robert replies, if not then it'll do :)
<wgrant> Thanks.
<free> wgrant: looking at that now, I might add a custom runner to make things cleaner. Unfortunately this is a known limitation of testresources.OptimisingTestSuite, because there's no standard way of telling a runner to use it
<wgrant> free: Right, I remember running into this once in the past.
<wgrant> Quite possibly this very case, in txlongpoll.
<wgrant> So I just gave up :(
<wgrant> But a custom runner seems sensible here, I think.
<free> wgrant: fwiw if you have troubles with buildout, I think this is the culprit https://pastebin.canonical.com/157090/ (from README)
<wgrant> free: I ran into the setup_requires pbr mess and just fell back to pip+virtualenv without debugging.
<free> wgrant: fyi I've pushed r91 which removes the monkey patching hack and fixes the buildout breakages that I could spot
<lifeless> wgrant: 'sup?
<lifeless> free: have you filed a bug on the tearDown + inlinecallbacks issue?
<lifeless> free: seems like a genuine bug
<lifeless> free: wgrant: threw a review comment up
<lifeless> free: there is a standard way
<lifeless> free: https://docs.python.org/2.7/library/unittest.html#load-tests-protocol
<free> lifeless: yeah but is it supported by testtools/subunit?
<free> reading the comment
<free> lifeless: ah yeah *that* way, but does it require to add that function in every file?
<lifeless> free: no, you add it to __init__.py
<free> lifeless: ah nice
<lifeless> free: (needs unittest2 or python3.5 because of various bugs, but testtools depends on unittest2 for that reason)
<free> lifeless: I see
<lifeless> free: https://github.com/testing-cabal/testrepository/blob/master/testrepository/tests/__init__.py#L57
<free> lifeless: re AsynchronousDeferredRunTest, probably a genuine bug, yes, I guess I'll file one and propose a branch. I've also noticed that it breaks with latest Twisted 16.2.0 (because of the move from twisted.python.log to twisted.logger)
<lifeless> free: thanks
<free> lifeless: is the load_tests convenience in testresources release? if not I might just copy it
<free> s/realease/released/
<lifeless> free: thats the concrete one from testrepository :)
<lifeless> free: just copy what you need from it :)
<free> lifeless: ah :)
<free> lifeless: pushed r93 which drops the custom runner
<lifeless> free: one nit
<free> lifeless: hm did you post it?
<free> wgrant: does Launchpad invoke txlongpoll as standalone deamon with something like "twistd txlongpoll -c /some/config.yaml" or do you have a more sophisticated deployment?
<cjwatson> free: Slightly more sophisticated but not by much; https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/scripts/runlaunchpad.py#n241
<cjwatson> (or less sophisticated, depending on your point of view)
<cjwatson> TxLongPollServer is TxLongPollFixture with service_config set to "[txlongpoll]\nfrontend_port: %d\n" % config.frontend_port
<cjwatson> And txlongpollfixture is https://pypi.python.org/pypi/txlongpollfixture
<free> cjwatson: ah I see, that's on the "unsophisticated" side with respect to the quesiton above. I mainly wanted to know if you were using lower-level APIs like QueueManager and FrontEndAjax directly or via the plugin, and it seems the latter
<free> cjwatson: or perhaps you do use QueueManager elsewhere in other LP services for publishing AMQP messages to be consumed by txlongpoll?
<cjwatson> free: I'm no expert here but I think we just use our own more generic AMQP code for that
<cjwatson> We don't use QueueManager or FrontEndAjax, at least, and our only direct txlongpoll imports are in the code that starts the service
<free> cjwatson: okay thanks, I was considering changing the API of QueueManager slightly to leverage some new twisted features like ClientService and simpliyfing the code. Also, it'd help a bit Landscape which uses that stuff a bit more intrusively. Just wanted to know what the impact on LP would be. Anyway, nothing fully concrete for now.
<cjwatson> Right, I don't think we care about that level of detail at the moment.
<free> cjwatson: cool
<free> cjwatson: are you depending on some twisted version or are you generally tracking the latest (e.g. with backported debs or buildout/virtualenv) ?
<cjwatson> free: haha a sad story
<cjwatson> free: we're stuck on a patched version of 13.0.0 at the moment because newer versions end up pulling in pbr which is hell with buildout
<free> cjwatson: understandable
<cjwatson> free: plan is to move to virtualenv/pip but it's fairly complicated
<free> cjwatson: I'll avoid touching anything that requires >13 then, for the time being
<cjwatson> free: anyway, don't worry about that from txlongpoll's point of view, we have no pressing reason to upgrade it
<cjwatson> free: lots of our dependencies are blocked on this overall issue at the moment, one more would be no big deal
<free> cjwatson: yeah is still nice to know that you're running trunk and you can upgrade txlongpoll at any time
<cjwatson> true; I'm not sure I've ever touched any longpoll code in LP :)
<free> cjwatson: so I'd prefer preventing you guys on having yet another block
<cjwatson> I'm hoping to be able to find time to finish off the virtualenv/pip migration in a couple of months
<cjwatson> we need to be able to move to new twisted for improved crypto support, new zope for all kinds of reasons, new testtools, etc.
<free> cjwatson: yeah, it's not hard to keep backward compatibility in txlongpoll, even if I end up needing a few tweaks
<cjwatson> OK
<lifeless> free: I thought so?
<lifeless> free: I clicked on a line, entered a commment and hit ctrl-enter
<cjwatson> lifeless: that stages an inline comment, but you also have to submit the form as a whole (can be an empty comment - there should be a checkbox for whether to include inline comments)
<cjwatson> it is possibly slightly odd but allows for easy batching of a whole review
<lifeless> ok done
<lifeless> cjwatson: trap for new players; not specially weird, but was not clear
<cjwatson> lifeless: I agree; bug welcome.  It does IIRC say "Unsaved comment" but there should probably be a clearer indication of what you need to do to save it
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1585354 for your prioritising pleasure
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585354 in Launchpad itself "behaviour of inline code review unclear to new users" [Undecided,New]
<free> lifeless: replied, it's actually a real documentation fix
<lifeless> free: k
<blr> cjwatson: lifeless: it is a bit awkward having to make a comment (e.g. 'see inline comments') to save an inline comment.
<blr> not really sure what a good solution would be however...
<blr> cjwatson: perhaps the problem is the email threshold should be higher?
<cjwatson> I don't know what threshold you mean
#launchpad 2016-05-25
<free> lifeless: for when you get online, I noticed a drawback with load_tests that I can't figure a workaround for
<free> lifeless: if I want to run a single test (e.g. ./bin/testpy -m unittest2 txlongpoll.tests.test_frontend.QueueManagerTest.test_retry_after_timeout) I can't find a way to tell unittest2 that I want to use a custom suite (e.g. OptimisingTestSuite)
<lifeless> free: I don't know what testpy is
<lifeless> free: but the testtools stack supports --load-list
<free> lifeless: afaics it's just a buildout-generated script, setting sys.path
<wgrant> testpy is just the buildout-generated interpreter with the right sys.path
<lifeless> free: so python -m testtools.run --load-list <(echo txlongpoll.tests.test_frontend.QueueManagerTest.test_retry_after_timeout)
<lifeless> should do it
<free> lifeless: I'd think that --load-list assumes that you can run a single test from the test program?
<free> lifeless: and that honors load_tests?
<free> --load-list
 * free tries
<free> lifeless, wgrant: hm stupid testpy wrapper is not happy with --load-list. It forces its own options :/
<free> maybe I have to use --
<wgrant> free: Does it?
<wgrant> Looks like a normal interpreter to me.
<free> wgrant: got it working with --
<free> lifeless: ^^^ your hit worked, thanks!
<free> hit/hint
<lifeless> free: but yes, it would be nicer to load everything and then filter
<lifeless> free: or load and go through load_tests but permit the single file still somehow
<lifeless> free: patches (to the stdlib) sought!
<free> lifeless: he
<free> lifeless: I guess I'm happy enough for now, I also got everything working with testr (pushed a small fix to .testr.conf in that branch)
<free> wgrant: you managed to run the tests with buildout/testpy? re your comment
<wgrant> free: I did. A straight make check worked this time.
<wgrant> (apart from the OptimisingTestSuite issue)
<free> wgrant: okay, lemme test it on a pristine xenial container, I was working on a trusty one
<wgrant> I tested precise and xenial.
<free> wgrant: did you install twisted as a system package? since I think testtools' async test result is broken for Twisted 16.2.0
<wgrant> free: buildout's twisted should be shadowing the system one.
<wgrant> The failures I see go away if I hack loader.suiteClass to OptimisingTestSuite, so the inner suites are the right type.
<wgrant> I don't think it's anything to do with Twisted.
<free> wgrant: weird, I get it alright on a pristine xenial https://pastebin.canonical.com/157204/
<free> wgrant: what was your process exactly?
<wgrant> free: I didn't use testr, but testr shows the same thing. I don't see how that can work for you...
<wgrant> free: If you pdb.set_trace() just before the return in load_tests and inspect result, do you see the same as I posted in the MP? an OptimisingTestSuite wrapping a normal TestSuite.
<free> wgrant: yeah using testr or not doesn't matter, both "make check" and testr call bin/testpy -m subunit/run
<free> wgrant: lemme try
<wgrant> If I add a "loader.suiteClass = OptimisingTestSuite" just before the loader.discover it all works perfectly and quickly.
<wgrant> But without it is is slow and explodey.
<free> wgrant: fwiw OptimisingTestSuite should flatten all the tests it gets, so it shouldn't matter if some of its tests are wrapped
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Mysterious.
<free> wgrant: I'm not getting the tests wrapped, https://pastebin.canonical.com/157205/
<wgrant> free: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16675791/ is the relevant snippet of my bin/testpy. Are your versions vaguely similar?
<wgrant> I guess a testresources version difference could do this.
<free> wgrant: there are differences, I have testtools 2.2.0 for instance
<free> wgrant: that testresources is also quite old
<free> wgrant: I have eggs/testresources-2.0.0-py2.7.egg
<wgrant> I thought I cleaned properly, but maybe not.
<wgrant> Right, that could be a problem.
<free> wgrant: yeah most probably
<wgrant> free: I guess you just pulled latest deps from PyPI?
<wgrant> I used LP's download-cache, which is what has classically been used.
<free> wgrant: yeah I created a pristine xenial container and went from there
<free> wgrant: ah, well I might then check the version of available testresources and use the loader.suiteClass trick for older versions
<free> wgrant: so the suite can pass with LP's cache
<wgrant> free: Or I couild just throw a newer testresources in that branch :)
<free> wgrant: as you want
<free> wgrant: I have no problem in putting an if in that load_tests function
<wgrant> free: New testresources fixes it. Will land. Thanks.
<free> wgrant: cheers, I guess the flattening behavior is not there in 0.2.7
<wgrant> free: Merged. Do feel free to poke me after less than six months next time :P
<free> wgrant: hehe, I'll do :) it's basically because now I want to do some more (real) work and want the suite to not take 2/3 mins :)
<rbasak> Spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1585600
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585600 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Local Packers And Movers Barabazar Kolkata | Household Shifting" [Undecided,New]
<estan> hi. is it allowed to upload packages to a PPA which installs to /opt/somepackage? that is, which gives dir-or-file-in-opt warnings.
<estan> i know that is discouraged and against policy, but will PPA accept such a package?
<rbasak> I believe it'll work fine in a PPA.
<estan> alright. good to know. thanks.
<gQuigs> what's the blocker for enabling 2fa without the beta group? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA)
<gQuigs> getting more interest from customers... and we could just "invite" them to the beta test through an internal article
<cjwatson> gQuigs: That's SSO, not Launchpad.
<cjwatson> Anyone can easily join the team though.
<cjwatson> I don't know what the rationale is for it being team-limited at the moment.
<gQuigs> right, oops..  they don't seem to have an obvious public channel.. maybe #ubuntu-website
<gQuigs> thanks
<cjwatson> gQuigs: #u1-internal on Canonical IRC
<cjwatson> rather more likely to get a useful answer.  website folks don't do SSO
<gQuigs> cjwatson: yup, just found it :)
<gQuigs> thanks!
<sidi> A question about multiarch. I have two packages, "f" and "x". They were both mono-arch. x depends on f. f became multiarch (so its headers are now in /usr/include/<arch>/f/f.h). x no longer builds on the PPA because it can't find the includes
<sidi> Shouldn't single-architecture packages automatically look for headers in /usr/include *and* /usr/include/<ARCH> when building?
<sidi> x is a library, if any relevant.
<sidi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261464473/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.garcon_0.4.0-2ppa9_BUILDING.txt.gz hat is the build log
<sidi> right, nevermind, it seems a build dep was previously provided by an existing build-dep, and is now missing. my fault.
<dobey> sidi: those types of questions are probably also better asked in #ubuntu-packaging as it's not about launchpad itself, but general packaging issue
<sidi> dobey, oh, didnt know there was a specific channel. Fair enough, will go there next time, thanks
#launchpad 2016-05-26
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> is git repo sync working?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Can you be more specific?
<sergio-br2> I mean, git mirror repo
<wgrant> sergio-br2: I still don't understand. Can you describe the exact problem you're seeing, including any relevant URLs?
<sergio-br2> I got another bzr repo that it's not importing anymore ... :/
<sergio-br2> I want just to mirror a github repo to a git launchpad repo
<wgrant> That feature doesn't exist yet.
<sergio-br2> last time I remember, I had to git pull & git push to launchpad
<wgrant> If you have a specific problem with an existing import, link the import here.
<sergio-br2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/261679782/libretro-libretro-mame-libretro_tmp.log
<sergio-br2> it's a new feature in github i guess
<sergio-br2> here, the "Verified" commits: https://github.com/libretro/mame/commits/master?page=32
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> Direct git-to-git mirroring is the best solution to that, but Launchpad cannot do that for you today.
<wgrant> git pull and git push is what you can do now.
<sergio-br2> :/
<aatchison> hello
<aatchison> I'm having a n00b issue with my GPG key signing. I used seahorse to create a PGP key, uploaded to launchpad, decrypted the email and verified with the link. Now I need to sign the code of conduct. Nautilus (files) doesn't have the right click menu.  gpg --clearsign says that there are no secret keys available, but the seahorse and GPA both say that I've got a private and public key, ready to sign. GPA will sign and compress a file, but not
<aatchison> clearsign! What could I be doing incorrectly?
<aatchison> I'm on xenial btw
#launchpad 2016-05-27
<mpt> Spam comments in merge proposals now? Haven’t seen that before.
<mpt> And bug commenters who don’t realize that quoting an entire spam message is exactly as bad as sending the original spam \o/
<pipedream> I thought this was our corrupt debmirror cache on campus:     E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aims/sagemath/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sagemath-upstream-binary/sagemath-upstream-binary_7.2~aimsppa1_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<pipedream> However, I am getting independent reports from other users in other countries of the same
<pipedream> the deb should be 600M, the downloaded deb is something like 200M
<pipedream> https://launchpad.net/~aims/+archive/ubuntu/sagemath/+packages says 600M
<pipedream> (trusty 64bit)
<pipedream> the package was copied (use existing binaries) from ppa:aims/sagemath-dev (where it did not exhibit this problem)
<pipedream> any idea?
<pipedream> hmm, repeated debmirror downloads and apt installs got bad package. But firefox coudl download the deb manually from direct link
<pipedream> that dpkg -i OK
<pipedream> am deleting deb, and later copying in again
<pipedream> on launchpad
<wgrant> pipedream: Hm, there was a one-off issue last week which could have explained the file being truncated on disk, but if firefox was able to download it from ppa.launchpad.net successfully then that's not it.
<wgrant> Can you confirm it was a successful full download from ppa.launchpad.net, not launchpadlibrarian.net?
<pipedream> yea
<pipedream> uhm
<pipedream> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261359749/sagemath-upstream-binary_7.2~aimsppa1_amd64.deb <- from firefox download history
<wgrant> Ah
<pipedream> looks like launchpadlibrarian
<wgrant> So it may be the issue we saw last week.
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> Delete + copy won't directly fix, unless you wait at least six hours between the delete and copy.
<wgrant> (the file won't be removed from the pool for a few hours after the deletion)
<pipedream> is there a better way?
<pipedream> or should I just do that
<wgrant> This is only the third file that we know to be affected. Have you checked if the other binaries for that package are OK?
<pipedream> no
<pipedream> don't have quick access to do that now
<pipedream> do you want to have a look / investigate before I delete them?
<wgrant> pipedream: Delete away. Unfortunately there's not much we can discover from the files on disk.
<wgrant> We have a fix in progress to prevent it from happening again, though we don't totally understand the underlying cause.
<pipedream> okey dokey
<wgrant> We suspect an OpenStack swift overload condition resulting in truncated downloads, but it's a bit more complicated somehow.
<pipedream> thanks! happy debugging
#launchpad 2016-05-28
<aleksander0m> how long since I run a dput to upload a source.changes to a PPA until I see some indication in launchpad.net that it's going to build it?
<aleksander0m> hey hey, btw
<cjwatson> aleksander0m: minutes at most; but also see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<aleksander0m> cjwatson, ok, so something went wrong because after some hours it's not there and also I didn't get any email back
<aleksander0m> cjwatson, ah, there, I used the wrong key to sign
<Jasper> So we have a package that we're trying to build from git master, but since git commit hashes are "random", we're seeing random upload fails because Debian is confused and doesn't understand version numbers.
<Jasper> see e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+recipebuild/1147426
<Jasper> INFO Upload was rejected:
<Jasper> INFO 	eos-shard_1.3-1~39d5065~ubuntu15.10.1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.3-1~39d5065~ubuntu15.10.1 <= 1.3-1~e8e22bd~ubuntu15.10.1
<Jasper> How can we fix this so that we have packages built from git?
<maxb> "because Debian is confused and doesn't understand version numbers" is hardly a valid assessment
<maxb> You might consider a version string incorporating `git describe`, which includes a numeric counter for just this sort of case
<maxb> Oh, you're talking about recipe builds
<maxb> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes then
<Jasper> Thanks, I'll look at it.
<Jasper> It is confusing and sometimes frustrating when stuff like this comes up.
<dobey> Jasper: git doesn't understand version numbers. commit hashes are not version numbers.
<dobey> Jasper: use the bzr revno, or use a datestamp
#launchpad 2017-05-23
<LaochMumhain> My account was suspended immediately after logging a question on the tacker project Question #633703. Can you please unsuspend my account.
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
<wgrant> LaochMumhain: Hm, sorry about that. I've restored your account but I'm afraid I can't recover your question. I can't see why it would have tripped the spam detector.
<nickoe> Spam user live,   username  neahpuedh
<nickoe> Almost, typo.
<nickoe> neahpueadh
<nickoe> wgrant: anything you can help with?
<cjwatson> nickoe: I just checked and found that that user has been auto-suspended
<nickoe> Ok, cjwatson thaknks!
<nickoe> *thanks!
<rbasak> Have you ever considered adding a facility to "lock" bugs - to prevent further comments, a bit like stack overflow?
<rbasak> "Pile on" bugs are frustrating, and that would be a nice answer.
<rbasak> Sometimes I try to explain in the bug description, but people carry on confusing things regardless, and these bugs are completely unactionable by developers.
<rbasak> Unless I filter for comments only by the reporter and Ubuntu developers. But if we do that, perhaps that's what a lock action could restrict comments to.
<luca-santarelli> Hello, I want to contribute to a project hosted on launchpad, but I don't have write access. The developer told me to ask here how to fork his repo to my user prefix so that I can push changes there. It's using git as VCS.
<rbasak> luca-santarelli: you just push to your own space.
<rbasak> luca-santarelli: if you tell us the git repository you're forking, someone could tell you where that would be for you.
<luca-santarelli> rbasak: sure, thanks. It's plank  git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/plank
<rbasak> luca-santarelli: also I think https://code.launchpad.net/<project> actually tells you the right push URL.
<rbasak> Oh, apparently not.
<luca-santarelli> Well, it tells me "You cannot push to this repository.
<rbasak> Perhaps that's a limitation with git?
<luca-santarelli> yes, exactly :)
<rbasak> I think it works for bzr hosted projects, eg. https://code.launchpad.net/byobu
<rbasak> That might be worth a bug report
<luca-santarelli> a bug report opened where? plank? launchpad?
<rbasak> Against Launchpad, to report that it doesn't just tell you on that page like my byobu example.
<rbasak> To solve your problem directly, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs is the documentation. From there, I think you want to push to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~luca-ssantarelli/plank
<rbasak> And then once you've done that, you should be able to file a merge proposal from https://code.launchpad.net/~luca-santarelli/+git (click through to the branch from there)
<luca-santarelli> thank you very much, I'm gonna give it a try right now
<rbasak> Depending on git configuration, you may need git+ssh://<USERNAME>@git.launchpad.net/...
<acheronuk> can put http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635867/ in your ~/.gitconfig
<acheronuk> and use those aliases instead
<luca-santarelli> rbasak: I was successful both in forking and then pushing the request for merge :) thank you very much
<DalekSec> 'rip84' seems a bit like a spam account, keep getting moderation messages that have nothing at all to do with the list they are sent to.
#launchpad 2017-05-24
<DanRabbit> We're getting spammed the shit out of by this user right now https://launchpad.net/~pcsvjdrwqaqa
<DanRabbit> See this for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pantheon-files/+bug/1693269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693269 in Files "Call 1 877 778 8714 quicken 2016 quicken 2015" [Undecided,New]
<DanRabbit> Anyone around with privileges to kill this spambot account?
<DanRabbit> Opened an answers post here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/634320
<lifeless> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> DanRabbit: Killing.
<DanRabbit> ty <3
<nacc> cjwatson: question for you -- i just found out that the debian ftpmasters reject new srcpkgs containing .git/. But a subsequent upload containing .git/ can get through. Is that also true for Launchpad?
<cjwatson> nacc: Are you sure that isn't just a policy decision handled during manual review?  I don't see it in e.g. the ftp-master lintian auto-reject profile.
<cjwatson> nacc: But in any case, Launchpad doesn't do that.
<nacc> cjwatson: ah i wonder if Ian meant the "people" ftpmasters do that reject
<cjwatson> It is possible.
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification! obviously causes some issues for the git importer if it finds a  .git/ in the srcpkg :)
<DalekSec> I'd like to repeat my statement that I think 'rip84' is a spammer, since the list got yet another moderated message from him.
#launchpad 2017-05-25
<glachas> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/v-launchpad-jochen-sprickerhof-de/pcl/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<glachas> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<glachas> got the above error while running sudo apt-get update
<wgrant> glachas: That PPA doesn't provide any packages for xenial (see https://launchpad.net/~v-launchpad-jochen-sprickerhof-de/+archive/ubuntu/pcl)
<wgrant> You probably want to remove it.
<glachas> I don't know but I just followed http://pointclouds.org/downloads/linux.html in order to install pcl on my system (ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<glachas> I removed that too but I am not able to install pcl
<wgrant> glachas: They haven't updated that PPA since Ubuntu 14.10.
<wgrant> glachas: You probably want to contact the developer of the software and ask them what 16.04 users should do.
<glachas> wgrant: ohk
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: hi, i have a question about OOPS-7eb6a6506531c94928fd7c1fc2cedd2d
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-7eb6a6506531c94928fd7c1fc2cedd2d
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: i don't suppose that is likely to be temporary?
<tvansteenburgh> Mmike: the 503 is being caused by a query timeout: OOPS-7eb6a6506531c94928fd7c1fc2cedd2d
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-7eb6a6506531c94928fd7c1fc2cedd2d
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh, Mmike: The problem occurs because of the large number of private teams that the user is a member of. If you don't care about private team memberships, making the same request anonymously should work.
<wgrant> Due to the way private teams work it's not an easy fix, unfortunately.
<cjwatson> Is that the same sort of thing that causes https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1692120 ?  The queries are structurally somewhat similar.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1692120 in Launchpad itself "Upcoming work pages appear to time out a lot" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> cjwatson: Hm, I don't think so?
<wgrant> Well, a bit, I guess.
<wgrant> The problem is that private teams are visible to you if you can see any bugs related to them, which is a very large intermediate set that can't be efficiently calculated from either end.
<Mmike> wgrant, so, what do I do then? :) Ask to be removed from all those teams?
<Mmike> I'll try what tvansteenburgh suggested, ask for a review from the mongodb-charmers team, and not as myself
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: thanks for looking. unfortunately, getting a list of the team memberships is the sole purpose of the api call we're making :P
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/cloud-init/+git/cloud-init/+merge/324625
<smoser> launchpad doesn't like that MP
<smoser>  OOPS-22167f54777fabf3361afabbffb9ead3
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-22167f54777fabf3361afabbffb9ead3
<cjwatson> smoser: can you file a bug please?
<cjwatson> I don't understand why we're only seeing these bugs related to updating related bugs from commit metadata now; that code's been in for months
<cjwatson> but anyway, should be an easy fix
<cjwatson> I guess it's relatively unusual for LP not to have seen a given author before
<smoser> cjwatson, hm... maybe because it *had* seen the author before
<smoser> at https://code.launchpad.net/~jingni.wjj/cloud-init/+git/cloud-init/+merge/323306
<smoser> but i changed the spelling of the 'Author' name in my commit
<smoser> to give capitalization
<cjwatson> -> new RevisionAuthor row
<cjwatson> still linked to the same Person
<smoser> i dont know. but youmentioned author, and i knew that i'd done that
<cjwatson> look, it doesn't matter, I know what the fix is :)
<cjwatson> I just want a bug to hang the commit off
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1693543
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693543 in Launchpad itself "oops when generating diff in git merge proposal" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ta
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: The particular problem you're running into is caused by an authenticated user trying to list a set of teams including private ones that the user can't see. The slow codepath is skipped if the user isn't authenticated -- you'd still get to see team memberships, just not private ones.
<dupondje_> mmmm
<dupondje> dev.launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate.
<dupondje> The certificate expired on 22 mei 2017 om 14:00. The current time is 25 mei 2017 om 21:27.
<dupondje> guess somebody needs to fix this :)
<cjwatson> dupondje: Yeah, I noticed earlier today and filed a ticket with our sysadmins
#launchpad 2017-05-26
<xioxox> Hi - is there any way to take over a project? The old maintainer is unresponsive. I am upstream.
<cjwatson> xioxox: file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad giving us all the details
<cjwatson> we'll want to look into it to avoid social engineering, obviously :)
<xioxox> cjwatson: thanks
<nacc> hrm, i'm getting a SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED for `pull-lp-source php-token-stream` ?
<nacc> oh for all `pull-lp-source` now ... it was working a minute ago
<cjwatson> nacc: chasing
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, sorry for the cross-post
<cjwatson> fixed
<nacc> cjwatson: confirmed, thanks!
#launchpad 2017-05-28
<Pal> quit
<Pal> #exit
<rwatawt> hello?
<teward> rwatawt: greetings.
<rwatawt> i have a question
<rwatawt> every time a bind a chord to a pad on the launchpad, it sets the color of the pad to orange, regardless of what i originally set it to. is there any way to change that?
<cjwatson> rwatawt: You've confused us with an electronic musical instrument.
<cjwatson> rwatawt: This channel is for launchpad.net, a project hosting site.  I can't help you with where you should be instead, but it's not here.
<rwatawt> oh :/
<rwatawt> apologies
#launchpad 2018-05-21
<rbasak> "Store authorization failed for git-ubuntu"
<rbasak> Possibly because of reassignments as nacc handed things over to the team
<rbasak> I've reauthorised it I think (no errors at least - it just put me back to the store page without saying anything)
<rbasak> Is there anything else I need to do or will it reupload the last build?
<rbasak> I've pushed to master again now so hopefully it won't matter and it'll build the new one
<teward> any of the LP admins around, I need the proverbial 'god hammer' to squish someone doing malicious/spammy bug changes.
<wgrant> teward: Hi
<teward> wgrant: there's an answers post now for this
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/669500
<teward> a user needs squished.
<teward> cc rbasak
<teward> possibly more bug changes beyond the 3/4 observed but...
<teward> still problematic
<wgrant> teward: User fixed
<teward> wgrant: thank you kindly.
<wgrant> Thanks for the report.
<teward> yep
#launchpad 2018-05-22
<rbasak> We managed to upload a broken git-ubuntu snap to the edge channel yesterday
<rbasak> Possibly due to some non-determinism in snapcraft, or because the Launchpad build environment uses a different snapcraft from our CI or something (it had passed CI).
<rbasak> Our snap has a self-test that succssfully detects the problem as soon as the snap is installed, and it looks like that's working correctly.
<rbasak> Is there any way we could use this to have Launchpad detect a problem prior to upload?
<rbasak> "After build, install the snap, and if <test> fails, treat the build as failed"
<wgrant> rbasak: Launchpad's unlikely to define its own format for specifying how to test snaps (particularly since you usually can't just install, you have to autoconnect etc. as well). It might be worth discussing with snapcraft people whether some unified mechanism there makes sense.
<rbasak> wgrant: are you suggesting that snapcraft could provide a hook (or just do it by default) and then Launchpad would use that?
<wgrant> rbasak: I think snapcraft could define a way to specify a test in snapcraft.yaml, and then LP would invoke it to run that, yeah.
<wgrant> Similar to how there's a common interface for autopkgtests in Debian source packages
<rbasak> OK, thanks. I'll ask on the forum.
<rbasak> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/launchpad-post-build-pre-upload-testing/5545?u=rbasak
<nacc> rbasak: there is a step that can be done in the clients
<nacc> rbasak: there's already a bug filed for it with instructions
<nacc> so even if the LP -> store upload occurs, the users won't ever get a broken snap
<ahasenack> hi, while checking out some bugs and why incomplete ones have expired, I came across this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1677541/+watch/123799
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677541 in docker.io (Ubuntu) "package docker.io 1.12.6-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ahasenack> "Recent activity" is full with oopses
<ahasenack> the github url looks normal, and loads just fine: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3374
<ubot5-ng> systemd bug 3374 in systemd "udevd: `Could not generate persistent MAC address for $name: No such file or directory`" (comments: 23) [Bug 🐛, Network, Udev, Open]
<ubot5> bug 3374 in vpnc (Ubuntu) "Does not honor DNSUpdate option" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3374
<ahasenack> last oops is OOPS-2909d29f2613ea5e39a7fdb97f6279ac
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2909d29f2613ea5e39a7fdb97f6279ac
<ahasenack> it's a KeyError
<zleap> hi
#launchpad 2018-05-23
<tsimonq2> The archive publisher seems to be awfully slow at the moment... what's up?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Which archive?
<tsimonq2> wgrant: cosmic-proposed. I'm looking at the LXQt uploads I just did.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The machine that publishes the Ubuntu primary archive currently has a hardware fault that is causing slow IO, which is causing the publisher to be a little bit slower over the last few weeks. A full run including cosmic (the release pocket) is taking about 40 minutes rather than the usual 25.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Eek. ACK.
<wgrant> But most runs just touch cosmic-proposed and still take just a few minutes.
<wgrant> This currently run has only been ongoing for 28 minutes and the prior 10 were 3 minutes each
<wgrant> So it's really not that bad tm.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<ahasenack> hi, can a launchpad admin delete some spam comments from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1284641 please?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1284641 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284641). The error has been logged
<ahasenack> comments 12 onwards all the way to #37
<cjwatson> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> ah, thanks
#launchpad 2018-05-24
<alkisg> Hi, can recipes pull from a github repository, or do I need a launchpad import first?
<wgrant> alkisg: Source package recipe builds don't have access to external resources, so you need to import the repository into Launchpad.
<alkisg> Thank you wgrant :)
#launchpad 2018-05-25
<diegorusso> Hello, my build script is having issues downloading cgroup-lite from launchpad. There are intermittent timeouts. The full command is: wget -t 10 -T 90 -nv --passive-ftp --no-check-certificate -P /tmp 'https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/cgroup-lite_1.11.tar.xz' --progress=dot -v
<wgrant> diegorusso: How do the timeouts manifest?
<wgrant> Have you tried from another network?
<diegorusso> I had in two occasions: "Unable to establish SSL connection" straightaway, hence no timeout.
<diegorusso> Yes, I'm trying from another network and it gets stuck on "Connecting to launchpad.net (launchpad.net)|91.189.89.223|:443... connected."
<wgrant> diegorusso: Roughly what fraction of requests are you seeing fail? I don't see anything in our metrics or my own testing that shows any trouble.
<diegorusso> ok, it has just failed with the same error "Unable to establish SSL connection."
<wgrant> diegorusso: That's from a non-ARM network?
<diegorusso> I would say 3 out of 10 are failing
<diegorusso> wgrant: yes
<diegorusso> I'm testing on a pi zero at home as well (virgin broadband)
<wgrant> Hmm I just downloaded that file from two different European and one American host a total of 600 times with zero failures. Can you grab a tcpdump of a failed attempt?
<diegorusso> let me see
<diegor> I've joined with irssi and my real username :)
<wgrant> diegor: Also interesting is whether https://launchpadlibrarian.net/244903887/cgroup-lite_1.11.tar.xz shows the same issue.
<diegor> wgrant: yes, same problem on both arm and non-arm networks
<diegor> wgrant: the problem seems gone now. If you don't hear anything from me, it means it's all good. Thanks for checking out earlier, we really appreciate it. Cheers
<masterpiece> Is there any problem in sending email of pushing package via dput ?
<masterpiece> ??
<cjwatson> masterpiece: Not as far as I know.  What's the name of the package you tried to upload, or some other identifying feature so that I can look in our logs?
<masterpiece> cjwatson, here it is : https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/flex
<masterpiece> I'm trying to upload new revision named : flex_2.6.0-11ubuntu2
<cjwatson> masterpiece: Either you didn't sign your upload, or there's some other similar problem with the signature.
<cjwatson> Maybe signed with a key not registered in Launchpad.
<masterpiece> no, I uploaded last week!
<masterpiece> Good signature on /home/s4/robocup/salehi/flex_2.6.0-11ubuntu2.dsc.
<masterpiece> gpg: Signature made Sat 26 May 2018 12:47:11 AM +0430 using RSA key ID FC1175A1
<cjwatson> masterpiece: Show us the output of "gpg --verify /home/s4/robocup/salehi/flex_2.6.0-11ubuntu2_source.changes"?  (Preferably on paste.ubuntu.com)
<cjwatson> Not so interested in the signature on the .dsc for now
<masterpiece> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qPthmzSmDr/
<masterpiece> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YjPF5BbcWr/
<cjwatson> Hmm.  It looks OK, but:
<cjwatson> 2018-05-25 20:18:13 INFO        GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20180525-201748-026541/~salehi/flex/flex_2.6.0-11ubuntu2_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')"]
<cjwatson> But other people's uploads are working
<masterpiece> !!!!
<masterpiece> What can I do ?!
<cjwatson> Did you construct this upload manually in any way?
<masterpiece> no, I used dput for upload a changes file constructed with debuild -S
<cjwatson> So it's well after 9pm on a Friday for me.  It'd be best to file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and put the entire source package somewhere where we can inspect it and see if there's anything odd
<masterpiece> Thank you cjwatson :)
<wxl> part of me wonders if it isn't an issue with the GPG version
<wxl> cuz the short ID in your verification suggests v1 masterpiece
<wxl> however i know on launchpad we're at least showing long IDs
<wxl> ..which suggests v2
<wxl> of course that doesn't necessarily explain why it worked in recent time
<cjwatson> Launchpad uses GnuPG v1.
<wxl> ah, well, nevermind that. also: ew. :)
<cjwatson> We make sure to show fingerprints, but that has nothing particular to do with the GPG version.
<cjwatson> v2 is pretty hard to get to work in headless contexts (at least last time I tried).
<cjwatson> It might be workable now we're on xenial.
<wxl> oh wow i hadn't realized that. unfortunate.
<cjwatson> It likes to start its own daemons and not clean them up.
<masterpiece> cjwatson, wxl I found the reason
<masterpiece> in the debian/changelog
<masterpiece> I specified revision like this : flex (2.6.0-11bionic1) bionic; urgency=medium
<masterpiece> if I raise bionic1 to bionic2 or bionic1ubuntu1
<masterpiece> and the main part of version and revision remains as 2.6.0-11
<masterpiece> It will be failed with that gpg signature error
<masterpiece> I changed the debian/changelog to flex (2.6.0-12bionic1) bionic; urgency=medium
<masterpiece>  and the package was uploaded a few minutes ago
<masterpiece> I need to specify flex 2.6.0 as the dependency for a ppa build, How can I do this?
<nacc> i wonder why you are downreving flex in bionic?
<nacc> if you actually want it to be used, in you need something like 2.6.4-6+is+actually+2.6.0-11 in your changelog
<masterpiece> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/669667
<masterpiece> cjwatson, This error appears randomly ! I created the question here
#launchpad 2018-05-27
<matjam> hey guys, packages successfully builds, but it's stuck "Pending" https://launchpad.net/~chrome/+archive/ubuntu/magnum.graphics/+packages
<matjam> can anyone help?
<cjwatson> It's Sunday morning so there's a long-running maintenance job.  Give it a while longer.
 * enyc prods and pokes the PPA system ;p you know you want to build my package!
<cjwatson> enyc: Hm?  Build queues look nice and clear.
<enyc> cjwatson: yes quite iv'e now discovered the rejection emails ;p sorting it =)
<enyc> cjwatson: are there any articles on  version-number-additions  with ~ and whot-have-you  for  -backports, -updates,  PPA,  etc versions?
<enyc> ~0ubuntu0  ~0-xenial-ppa  etc etc all of that
<cjwatson> enyc: It's mostly convention and a lot of it is up to you, but https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<cjwatson> I'd advise against "~0-xenial-ppa" for multiple reasons though.
<enyc> cjwatson: yes where are these 'conventions' listed,  and what is best if something is to be considered for -backports or -updates  anyway?
<cjwatson> If you're doing anything fancy, consult Debian policy.
<cjwatson> You should understand what each part of the version number means.
<cjwatson> Hyphens are special and you should normally only have at most one in your version number, to separate the upstream version number from the packaging revision.  Using any more hyphens than that is asking for trouble.
<cjwatson> Also, using "xenial" is a bad idea; all components of the version number should be sortable, so "16.04" is preferable to "xenial" (because otherwise xenial > bionic ...)
<cjwatson> For things like -updates, I recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<enyc> hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm now when i"ve seen backports in debian they like using ~bpo ...  because the ~ has special meaning to produce a'less than' version...  so that a xenial-backport  will then get updated to a bionic  version upon  do-release-upgrade
<enyc> ~ubuntu16.04.1    semes to be used
<cjwatson> That's a reasonable convention, yes
<enyc> and a reosnably one to start off with in a xenial-ppa ?
<cjwatson> It depends what you're starting from.
<cjwatson> If what you mean is "build version 1.1.0-1 for xenial", then 1.1.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1 is a reasonable version
<enyc> debian pkg already in ubuntu with no ubuntu specific changes/addons at all, to ubuntu versioninig at all
<cjwatson> Also, if you have no Ubuntu-specific changes, you can just use "backportpackage" and it'll do it all for you.
<enyc> lol didn't know that one =)
<cjwatson> And, indeed, "~" means "sort just before the version you get if you truncate the version at the ~"
<cjwatson> So is generally very useful for backports.  Not so much if there are substantive changes, as is usually the case in -updates
<cjwatson> You can't lump -backports and -updates into one approach here.
 * cjwatson out
<enyc> cjwatson: right yes that makes sense... thaknyou
<matjam> cjwatson: its ok now, thanks, was thinking it was something I was doing wrong lol
<matjam> can anyone see why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/372058539/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.magnum-plugins_2018.04-1ppa3~ubuntu16.04_BUILDING.txt.gz is failing? Depends: libfreetype6-dev but it is not going to be installed .. its a package thats available
<enyc> matjam: hrrm if you had access to chroot yourserf   i'd be "apt-get install libfreetype6-dev"  and then see what its triyng to remove etc...
<enyc> matjam: I would look on  https://packages.ubuntu.com/libfreetype6-dev  BUT the packages-website is devoid of trusty/xenial inforamtion at the moment [grr!]
<matjam> enyc: I'm starting from clean working control file, I think I fat fingered something
<matjam> had this stuff working last night
<matjam> then my packages wouldn't publish
<matjam> sigh
<matjam> I feel like the failed build count is like a mark against my honor
<cjwatson> matjam: The transition to libpng1.6 hadn't finished in xenial yet.  As a result, when you build-depend on libpng16-dev | libpng-dev, libfreetype6-dev, the following happens:
<matjam> cjwatson: I got it all to build https://launchpad.net/~chrome/+archive/ubuntu/magnum.graphics
<cjwatson> matjam: (1) apt marks the immediate build-dependencies for installation, including libpng16-dev and libfreetype6-dev.  (It would only try to fall back to some other provider of libpng-dev if libpng16-dev were entirely absent.)
<matjam> I have libpng-dev|libpng16-dev in dependencies
<cjwatson> matjam: (2) apt tries to satisfy all the broken dependencies, and since libfreetype6-dev depends on libpng-dev (whose only provider is libpng12-dev) that results in a conflict.
<matjam> ahh
<cjwatson> matjam: libpng12-dev | libpng-dev would have been a technically more correct fix for xenial, I believe, but yours will do.
<matjam> makes sense
<matjam> I'll make note for next time
<cjwatson> Unfortunately apt isn't terribly helpful about this until you ask it some slightly more probing questions.
<matjam> I wasn't able to make a build chroot for 16.04 on my 18.04 machine (doing it wrong, I'm sure) so I was only able to test locally on 18.04
<cjwatson> I recommend chdist, from the devscripts package.
<matjam> oh, that looks nice
<cjwatson> You don't need a full chroot for this kind of thing; you just need an environment where you can do simulated runs of apt (without actually installing any packages, but just running the dependency resolution algorithm).
<matjam> right
<cjwatson> chdist gives you that.  (Of course if you try to actually install packages that way you will have a bad time.)
<matjam> yeah that would have sorted me out
<matjam> superseded packages get deleted after a while, right?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<matjam> neato
<matjam> thanks for the advice, appreciated
<cjwatson> They stop being published (and hence counted against your quota) after a day or so; they get deleted entirely after about a week.
<cjwatson> IIRC
<matjam> took me a few iterations to get the build right
<matjam> upstream had done most of the work with the packaging they just didn't want to do the PPA stuff, so I took care of it
<cjwatson> It can take a few goes sometimes, yes.  I normally prefer to iterate locally with sbuild.
<matjam> yeah I think that would be preferable
<matjam> the wait time between builds on lp makes it intolerable when you have packages with interdependencies
<matjam> and I am new to it so wasn't aware that sundays there's a long running batch job that stops things from being published :P
<cjwatson> It's literally just a couple of find | xargs to clean up empty directories, but the PPA tree is kinda huge
<cjwatson> Should really just integrate it into the normal publisher
<matjam> ok my job is done, packages published, upstream PRs created
<physkets> Hi!
<physkets> I need help with pulling code from launchpad
<physkets> specifically, this repo:
<physkets> https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/0.4-armagetronad-work
<physkets> How do I do it?
<cjwatson> What have you tried, and what didn't work?
<physkets> armagetronad/0.4::bzr+https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/0.4-armagetronad-work/
<physkets> Will this work?
<cjwatson> Uh, I mean, in what context?  That's not a Unix command
<physkets> oh sorry,
<physkets> in an Arch(linux) PKGBUILD
<cjwatson> I'm not exactly an Arch expert.  Can you point to some general docs about what it expects?
<physkets> for ge:
<physkets> https://aur.archlinux.org/cgit/aur.git/tree/PKGBUILD?h=etude-bzr
<physkets> look at the source() line
<cjwatson> I think armagetronad::bzr+https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/armagetronad/0.4 ought to work
<physkets> so how do I test that?
<cjwatson> The +branch shortcut saves you from hardcoding what that alias happens to point at
<physkets> But what you posted is very different from the link...
<physkets> how did you get from:
<physkets> https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/0.4-armagetronad-work
<physkets> to that?
<cjwatson> Ah, needs to be code not bazaar I think
<cjwatson> armagetronad::bzr+https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/armagetronad/0.4
<cjwatson> You could use armagetronad::bzr+https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/0.4-armagetronad-work if you prefer - I just optimised it
<physkets> okay, but how do I check if it is pulling the code fine?
<physkets> I mena, does wget work on that?
<cjwatson> I got to +branch/armagetronad/0.4 by observing the lp:armagetronad/0.4 bit at the top of the page, and having insider knowledge
<cjwatson> "bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/armagetronad/0.4 armagetronad" works fine
<cjwatson> Beyond that, you need somebody who has any idea whatsoever about Arch
<physkets> oh
<physkets> THanks!
<cjwatson> It's possible that armagetronad::bzr+lp:armagetronad/0.4 would work too, but that's even more shorthand and it depends on how the thing that handles PKGBUILD is implemented
<cjwatson> If it just strips off the VCS prefix and then passes it to bzr branch, then that would be all you'd need
<physkets> I see... let me try that
<physkets> cjwatson: Dosen't the part before the :: have to be "armagetronad/0.4" ?
<physkets> oh nevermind
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have thought so
<cjwatson> That's a local directory name, right?
<physkets> SO what exactly does the part before the :: denote?
<cjwatson> physkets: That's an Arch question, not a Launchpad one.
<physkets> oh
<cjwatson> physkets: But see https://www.archlinux.org/pacman/PKGBUILD.5.html#VCS
<physkets> ah
<physkets> cjwatson: Is there somehow I can get the code and calculate it's sha1 sum?
<cjwatson> What does that even mean?  A directory of files checked out by a version control system doesn't have an obvious checksum.
<physkets> oh... ya
<cjwatson> You can get the code as indicated in the "Get this branch:" section of the web page you started from, but otherwise the question isn't well-defined.
<physkets> cjwatson: THanks for your help!!
<physkets> that short version works! :)
#launchpad 2019-05-21
<stub> Are snap automatic rebuilds still limited to single branch projects? Or can I rebuild when a particular dependency is updated, maintained in a separate github repo.
<cjwatson> stub: Launchpad still only supports the former.  build.snapcraft.io supports the latter as well.
<stub> aha, I should be fine using build.snapcraft.io for this project
<stub> ta
<cjwatson> It's the one feature that's in BSI but not LP
<Chipaca> hello all! I've got a code import that I set up ages ago and that's stopped working, but I don't remember how I set it up. https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports says they're manual -- is that still true?
<Chipaca> (I probably just need to change the URL from which it's pulling)
<Chipaca> hm, i can import a new one on my own it seems, yay
<Chipaca> but, bzrlib.errors.CertificateError: Certificate error: hostname 'git.savannah.gnu.org' doesn't match either of 'arch.savannah.gnu.org', 'arch.savannah.nongnu.org', 'arch.sv.gnu.org', 'arch.sv.nongnu.org'
 * Chipaca gives up and goes for a walk
#launchpad 2019-05-22
<rfried> Hey,
<rfried> I uploaded a new package to a new PPA about 12 hours ago, didn't receive any mail, how can I know the status ?
<wgrant> rfried: If you don't get an email within ten minutes of an upload it almost always means the signature verification failed. There's some trouble with the keyservers at the moment, so a reupload might work.
<wgrant> But the other possibility is that your package wasn't signed properly.
<wgrant> If you tell me the package and PPA I can check the logs.
<rfried> wgrant: I tried adding my ppa in a different computer, and I got:
<rfried> Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<rfried> Failed to add key.
<rfried> Is it related ?
<wgrant> rfried: A PPA's key isn't generated until the first package is uploaded.
<rfried> shouldn't the signing key propagate through the system already ?
<rfried> oh...
<rfried> make sense.
<rfried> thanks.
<rfried> I'll try to upload again soon.
<rfried> Hey.
<rfried> trying to upload a package, finally I received an email but with a rejection:
<rfried> bitwise_0.14-1.dsc: Unknown section 'xenial'
<rfried> I thought that in section you have to write the Ubuntu release you're aiming for.
<cjwatson> No, section is a different thing - the release goes in the first line of the changelog
<cjwatson> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#sections
<cjwatson> Ubuntu follows Debian on this
<cjwatson> The Ubuntu release name goes in the "distribution" field as documented in https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#debian-changelog-debian-changelog
<cjwatson> Though you're normally best off just using dch to set that
<rfried> Hmmm...ok
<rfried> Is it possible to upload a package to multiple distributions at once ?
<cjwatson> No.  Our usual recommendation is either to upload to the oldest distribution series and copy forward once it's built (if the same binary package will do for all of them, which is often the case) or else upload separately to each target series using the sort of version schema explained in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<cjwatson> Or in fact https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<cjwatson> That explains both pathways
<cjwatson> Starting from "Version numbers must be unique"
<rfried> thanks
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson, wgrant: How's our venerable build farm doing today (I say as I notice the red X's)?
#launchpad 2019-05-26
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :), please take a look at the ppc64el / s390x builders
<cjwatson> Whatever it was was apparently mostly a couple of days ago ... stabbing them now
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks
 * ricotz didn't expect cjwatson would be around ;)
<cjwatson> It's a rather better timezone for me than for wgrant ...
<ricotz> cjwatson, I meant for him to see in a couple hours ;) (aka Monday)
#launchpad 2020-05-18
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19321979             Start in 18 minutes
<CarlFK> it has been at 18 for the last 10+ minutes.
<CarlFK> not complaining, more an FYI in case that is not expected
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- can you see if b-m-non-amd64 needs restarted?  can't look at logs from here
<CarlFK> hey look, 16 min now.   it's updateing.
<wgrant> CarlFK, cjwatson: Queue should be clearing.
<CarlFK> wgrant: cjwatson:  thanks
#launchpad 2020-05-20
<Spads> Launchpad Staging will be going down for a few hours for extended maintenance
#launchpad 2020-05-21
<mitya57> Hi! https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4072/+build/19327605 keeps failing without any log. Already retried several times. Can someone please look?
<mitya57> Same thing for armhf build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4072/+build/19327606 which is currently building but already failed 1 or 2 times.
<cjwatson> mitya57: All I can see is that after it's been building for a while, launchpad-buildd stops responding to buildd-manager
<cjwatson> mitya57: Possibly too high concurrency so it's DoSing the builder?
<mitya57> cjwatson: arm64 is building with -O2 (with higher concurrency it OOMed).
<mitya57> err, I meant -j2
<mitya57> Also last week I saw the same behaviour with a smaller package (compiz), but there a single retry helped.
<kyrofa> I want to be able to publish a post walking the reader through how to get access to private PPAs. However, their username is in all the links. I don't suppose LP has a ~me user or something that will resolve to whoever is logged in?
<SpecialK|Canon> kyrofa: yep
<SpecialK|Canon> kyrofa: ~
<kyrofa> SpecialK|Canon, ah ha, brilliant, thank you!
<SpecialK|Canon> https://launchpad.net/~/+activate-ppa etc.
<kyrofa> Yeah, beautiful
<kyrofa> SpecialK|Canon, similar question: the "view" link on the right has an ID in it. Is that ID specific to the PPA, or the user? Basically, can I use https://launchpad.net/~/+archivesubscriptions/<id> and it will take them to the page for how to enable that particular PPA?
#launchpad 2020-05-22
<pjp> Hi, doesn't Launchpad -staging (https://login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com) use the same login credentials as bugs.launchpad.net ?
<SpecialK|Canon> pjp: no, staging uses different credentials to production
<SpecialK|Canon> Actually sorry, multiple stagings, let me check that
<cjwatson> SpecialK|Canon: your first answer was right
<SpecialK|Canon> I was thrown by https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer
<cjwatson> qastaging uses production SSO
<SpecialK|Canon> But that's because LP syncs, not Ubuntu SSO
<cjwatson> Right
<pjp> SpecialK|Canon: cjwatson here it says it'll sync over 24 hrs maybe ? -> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/49453
<pjp> But that's quite old too
<cjwatson> pjp: It may have been true in 2008 but is certainly not true now
<pjp> cjwatson: You can't create a new account on staging — instead, create one in Launchpad's production environment and then wait up to 24 hours for your account to be available on staging.
<pjp> cjwatson: from https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer
<SpecialK|Canon> pjp: Yeah the StagingServer docs are sort of accurate modulo the auth changes in recent years, I'm trying to come up with some good text
<cjwatson> Well
<SpecialK|Canon> pjp: your _launchpad account_ will be synced across
<cjwatson> staging SSO is sort of synced a little bit and I can never remember the precise details
<SpecialK|Canon> pjp: the authentication gubbins used (at some point I will reacquaint myself with openid/oauth specs and use Actual Technical Terms here) aren't
<cjwatson> (sorry, I have people talking loudly about baking in the background here, it's v distracting)
<pjp> SpecialK|Canon: So -staging needs another account?
<cjwatson> What are you actually trying to do?
<pjp> cjwatson: I'm trying to write a script to update BZ's on bugs.launchpad.net, but instead of testing it there, I thought testing it on -staging should work. But I can't login to -staging instance.
<cjwatson> staging gets very confusing because of the weekly database reset
<cjwatson> you may be better off testing on qastaging, which uses production credentials
<pjp> cjwatson: ie. -> qastaging.launchpad.net ?
<cjwatson> yep
<pjp> cjwatson: Okay, cool!
<pjp> cjwatson: SpecialK|Canon Thank you.
<cjwatson> the confusing thing is that you *can* create an account on staging, but it will vanish the next Saturday when we restore from the latest production dump, which is likely to cause havoc with a corresponding staging SSO account.  We sometimes have to sync up OpenID identifiers manually to make things work properly.  It's very unsatisfactory and we need to revisit the arrangements at some point
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: Ah, yes, now I remember the openid syncing
<cjwatson> (and there may be errors in the above, I don't totally remember all of it myself and always have to refresh my memory when concrete cases arise)
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: I'm inclined to modify HLN to the equivalent of "you [can request an account to] use the staging environment"
<cjwatson> I suppose.  Perhaps suggest using qastaging if you don't need a particularly up-to-date production dump
<cjwatson> I think we ideally ought to sync production to staging SSO periodically but with different 2FA sequences.  But it interacts in complicated ways with the LP->SSO slony sync of things like team membership information
<pjp> cjwatson: SpecialK|Canon When I run script with Launchpad.login_with('LPTest', 'https://qastaging.launchpad.net/'), first it shows a URL to authorise the app to use LP account, I did that. Now when I run the script it throws - HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<cjwatson> Can we have more details?
<cjwatson> What bit of code or HTTP request or whatever is returning 404?
<cjwatson> Launchpad is a large application and there are plenty of legitimate situations where it returns 404, so it isn't possible for us to give advice without more details.
<pjp> cjwatson: lp = Launchpad.login_with('LPTest', 'https://qastaging.launchpad.net/')
<cjwatson> Oh, I see
<cjwatson> Wrong invocation
<cjwatson> lp = Launchpad.login_with('LPTest', 'qastaging')
<cjwatson> ('https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/' would also work, but easier to use the alias)
<pjp> cjwatson: I see, trying..
<pjp> cjwatson: Worked, thank you.
<cjwatson> good good
<pjp> It was not saving token locally, now it did I guess
<xnox> ilasc:  hey, about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/690465
<xnox> i don't know if path translation times-out because it is ~xnox who is trying to create the repo and has too many repos, or becuase /ubuntu/ or /+source/linux-signed/
<xnox> note that my account times out often on various pages related to ~xnox
<xnox> ilasc:  and i don't know how else i can create a repository / fork ubuntu packaging git repo
 * xnox is not in ~ubuntu-kernel, so i can't push personal branches there
<ilasc> hey xnox , cool, thanks for the info, I'm looking at it now
<pjp> Hi, what is bug_target -> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bug_target, when creating a new bug via lp.bugs.createBug() call ?
<cjwatson> xnox's thing probably just needs that repository to be repacked
<cjwatson> It's unlikely to have anything to do with their account
<cjwatson> pjp: Some kind of container in Launchpad that can have a bug task created targeting it, e.g. a project or a distribution source package
<pjp> cjwatson: I tired with target='qemu', target='launchpad' even with URLs like -> https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/qemu, but it throws bad request error
<cjwatson> pjp: /qemu rather than qemu
<pjp> cjwatson: Oh
<pjp> cjwatson: Aha -> https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/devel/bugs/1742772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1742772 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "powerpc: flush L1D on return to use" [Medium,Fix released]
<pjp> cjwatson: It's not loading CSS for me, but at least I see a test bug
<cjwatson> We only just moved qastaging to a different host
<cjwatson> So random bits may be broken
<cjwatson> That said you shouldn't expect CSS on the API host
<cjwatson> Use .web_link if you want something that has CSS
<pjp> cjwatson: It's not showing target 'qemu' too
<cjwatson> https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/1742772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1742772 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "powerpc: flush L1D on return to use" [Medium,Fix released]
 * pjp clicks
<cjwatson> bug objects themselves don't have a target; bug task objects do
<cjwatson> target= to createBug governs the target of the initial bug task
<cjwatson> you can iterate over .bug_Tasks
<cjwatson> Er, .bug_tasks
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.bugs[1742772].bug_tasks[0].target
<cjwatson> Out[1]: <project at https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/devel/qemu>
<pjp> cjwatson: I see, cool!
<ricotz> hello, is there an ETA for the disabled amd64/i386 builders to be back online?
<cjwatson> Oh, I hadn't noticed those were down, let me look
<ricotz> thanks, the queue is getting a long ;)
<ricotz> *bit
<cjwatson> Seems to have gone south yesterday for various network reasons, not exactly clear why
 * cjwatson enables one to see if it's happy
<cjwatson> *now
<pjp> cjwatson: Okay, to run it against bugs.launchpad.net, I change 'qastaging' -> 'production' and version='1.0' ?
<cjwatson> pjp: Leave version alone
<cjwatson> pjp: But 'production', yes
<cjwatson> In most cases you want version='devel' unless you know why you don't
<pjp> cjwatson: Okay
<pjp> cjwatson: Thank you.
<cjwatson> ricotz: OK, it's coming back now, thanks
<cjwatson> The unit that deals with their resets had OOMed
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
